# Worst storms for 5000 years



## Batboy (Oct 25, 2013)

Apparently we are going into a weather meltdown from Sunday/Monday with the worse storms since whenever according to Daily Express... I'm building me ark as we speak....


----------



## Batboy (Oct 25, 2013)

.....

Forecaster Nicky Maxey said it is unusual for the Met Office to issue warnings this far in advance but people, particularly in the south, need to be prepared for power cuts and travel chaos.

'There is even a risk of power lines coming down,' she added.

'People should take more care when making journeys, particularly if they are driving high-sided vehicles.

'Some parts of the country could see surface area flooding. And those parts that have already had a fair bit of rain in the last few days should be prepared for worse flooding,' she said.

She added that forecasters are currently monitoring the storm as it develops over the Atlantic but until it gets closer we won't know the full scale of it's strength.

'If it suddenly changes track it could miss us altogether and hit France. But if it hits us it will the worst storm for we've seen for many years,' she added.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 25, 2013)

Once again I'm glad I live on the top of a hill!


----------



## tombowler (Oct 25, 2013)

I was worried then I saw it was in the express, well known for printing highly inaccurate weather scare stories, is there a better source for this incoming doom ?


----------



## Leafster (Oct 25, 2013)

wiskey said:


> Once again I'm glad I live on the top of a hill!


I live at the top of a hill too but we have large mature trees close to the building and the road down to the main road is lined with them.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 25, 2013)

Should we start panic buying?


----------



## Leafster (Oct 25, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Should we start panic buying?


Definitely time to stock up on canoes and chainsaws I reckon.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 25, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Should we start panic buying?


You haven't already?? I think you've left it too late...


----------



## Barking_Mad (Oct 25, 2013)

Fucking southerners. Bit of wind and rain and they're all frightened about their brollies blowing inside out.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 25, 2013)

I've just panic bought a train ticket instead of a coach ticket and have probably wasted an extra £30


----------



## classicdish (Oct 25, 2013)

tombowler said:


> I was worried then I saw it was in the express, well known for printing highly inaccurate weather scare stories, is there a better source for this incoming doom ?


The Met Office: http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/news/releases/archive/2013/Severe-storm-risk


----------



## Leafster (Oct 25, 2013)

Barking_Mad said:


> Fucking southerners. Bit of wind and rain and they're all frightened about their brollies blowing inside out.






			
				Michael Fish said:
			
		

> Earlier on today, apparently, a woman rang the BBC and said she heard there was a hurricane on the way... well, if you're watching, don't worry, there isn't!



That evening, the worst  storm to hit South East England since 1703 caused record damage and killed 18 people.


----------



## Voley (Oct 25, 2013)

We're prepared:


----------



## classicdish (Oct 25, 2013)

*http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/news/releases/archive/2013/Severe-storm-risk (link with maps and additional info etc)

Warning over severe storm risk*

24 October 2013 - Unsettled weather is expected to continue over the next few days with further spells of heavy rain and strong winds for most parts, particularly over Saturday and Sunday.

Then as we move into Sunday night and Monday morning there is a risk a significant storm could develop close to the UK which has the potential to bring some exceptionally strong winds to parts of the country.

Currently the storm is most likely to impact the southern half of the UK, with the potential for gusts of more than 80mph - especially on exposed coasts in the south.

Winds of this strength could bring down trees or cause structural damage, potentially causing transport disruption or power cuts.

Eddy Carroll, Chief Forecaster at the Met Office, said: "This storm doesn't exist at the moment, but our forecasts models predict it is likely to develop in the west Atlantic on Saturday. Then it's likely to rapidly intensify just west of the UK late on Sunday before tracking across England and Wales early on Monday.

"There is still a chance this storm may take a more southerly track and miss the UK, bringing impacts elsewhere in northern Europe, but people should be aware there is a risk of severe weather and significant disruption. With that in mind, people should keep up to date with and act on the advice in our forecasts and warnings as the situation develops."

Normally Atlantic storms of this type develop much further to the west of the UK and are waning in strength by the time they reach the UK and Ireland.

This storm is more unusual, developing much closer to the UK and potentially tracking across the country while still in its most powerful phase. A strong jet stream and warm air close to the UK are both contributing to the development and strength of the storm.

If the storm arrives in line with current predictions, some areas could see some of their strongest winds for a number of years.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 25, 2013)

Driving back from Bath to London on Sunday afternoon - should be fine


----------



## Boycey (Oct 25, 2013)

marty21 said:


> Driving back from Bath to London on Sunday afternoon - should be fine



if everyone heeds the warnings the roads should be fairly clear


----------



## Voley (Oct 25, 2013)

marty21 said:


> Driving back from Bath to London on Sunday afternoon - should be fine


I predict a phone conversation on Monday morning along the lines of 'Yeah, sorry about that, boss, but it's too dangerous to drive right now. Should be back Wednesday or Thursday.'


----------



## marty21 (Oct 25, 2013)

NVP said:


> I predict a phone conversation on Monday morning along the lines of 'Yeah, sorry about that, boss, but it's too dangerous to drive right now. Should be back Wednesday or Thursday.'


I feel it might be a stormy week


----------



## fuck seals (Oct 25, 2013)

Batboy said:


> Apparently we are going into a weather meltdown from Sunday/Monday with the worse storms since whenever according to Daily Express... I'm building me ark as we speak....



Anyone who cannot differentiate between 'worse' & 'worst' should have to sit outside in the inclement weather.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 25, 2013)

You can't beat a good storm.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 25, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I've just panic bought a train ticket instead of a coach ticket and have probably wasted an extra £30


mind you don't end up getting done for fare evasion


----------



## Geri (Oct 25, 2013)

Hmmm, Monday is the first morning of my walking to work. One of the main roads will be closed due to bridge works, so if pedestrians can't get through then I have to walk through a park. I am seriously woondering if I should wear my cycle helmet.

Or get the bus.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 25, 2013)

Geri said:


> Hmmm, Monday is the first morning of my walking to work. One of the main roads will be closed due to bridge works, so if pedestrians can't get through then I have to walk through a park. I am seriously woondering if I should wear my cycle helmet.
> 
> Or get the bus.


 
Just make sure you steer well clear of killer trees.  If a branch fell off a large tree, or even a whole tree toppled on to you, a cycle helmet would be about as much use as a chocolate teapot, unfortunately.


----------



## Geri (Oct 25, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Just make sure you steer well clear of killer trees.  If a branch fell off a large tree, or even a whole tree toppled on to you, a cycle helmet would be about as much use as a chocolate teapot, unfortunately.


 
I know, a friend's aunt was killed when a tree fell on her. Talk about unlucky!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 25, 2013)

Geri said:


> I know, a friend's aunt was killed when a tree fell on her. Talk about unlucky!


 
Absolutely!  Strolling along through a nice park and WHAM!  On the upside, it would normally be a very quick death with tons and tons of wood landing on your head.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 25, 2013)

Even in normal winters I lose a few roof tiles


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 25, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Even in normal winters I lose a few roof tiles


 
The thought of bits falling off houses and hurtling through the air worries me more than the risk of trees falling over.  I remember during one very stormy day when I was a kid seeing a bin lid hurtling through the air seemingly effortlessly.  It was one of those industrial bin lids made of heavy rubber, so the wind would have to be very strong to keep that airborne!


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Oct 25, 2013)

Geri said:


> Or get the bus.


It might topple the bus though


----------



## steeplejack (Oct 25, 2013)

It's times like this when Britain is at its best.



we'll send these chaps to shoot the storm down before it gets here.

*bursts with pride*


----------



## Dan U (Oct 25, 2013)

Flying to Oz from Heathrow Monday. Last time we made that journey it was the savage snow just before Xmas a few years back and we were delayed for hours and then the last flight out pretty much. 

#jinxed


----------



## aqua (Oct 25, 2013)

wiskey said:


> Once again I'm glad I live on the top of a hill!


Dad's house was at the highest point of the village and was still flooded out


----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 25, 2013)

In-laws flying in on Sunday night.






*fingers crossed*


----------



## torquemad (Oct 25, 2013)

Leafster said:


> Definitely time to stock up on canoes and chainsaws I reckon.





Posted elsewhere.... but if you're looking for a canoe and a chainsaw (and a wetsuit) this would be the fella.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 25, 2013)

aqua said:


> Dad's house was at the highest point of the village and was still flooded out



If that happens here most of Bristol will have drowned!


----------



## Geri (Oct 25, 2013)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> It might topple the bus though


 
Good point. 

I remember trying to get home in the storm of '87 and at one point I was clinging on to a railing to avoid being blown away, and I then I had to crawl for several metres on my hands and knees!


----------



## trashpony (Oct 25, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> The thought of bits falling off houses and hurtling through the air worries me more than the risk of trees falling over.  I remember during one very stormy day when I was a kid seeing a bin lid hurtling through the air seemingly effortlessly.  It was one of those industrial bin lids made of heavy rubber, so the wind would have to be very strong to keep that airborne!


Last winter, I was walking the foal to school and we were standing in the front garden while I locked the door and there was this shuddering sound and a tile came shooting down the roof, missing the foal's head by about 10cm and sliced into the flowerbed in front of him. 

So we went back into the house and got the car keys. It seemed a safer option. 

My roof comes down really low and has a really steep pitch - the house is Arts & Crafts style so there's a lot of tiles up there 

Now I'm worried about the trampoline


----------



## coley (Oct 25, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Last winter, I was walking the foal to school and we were standing in the front garden while I locked the door and there was this shuddering sound and a tile came shooting down the roof, missing the foal's head by about 10cm and sliced into the flowerbed in front of him.
> 
> So we went back into the house and got the car keys. It seemed a safer option.
> 
> ...


I would dismantle it pronto, we had a big one and during the storms a couple of years ago it was being stotted all over the garden, had to go and tie it down two minutes after I had secured it the chimney pot got blown off,hit the trampoline and bounced over the hedge and onto the bowling green.


----------



## weepiper (Oct 25, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Now I'm worried about the trampoline


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 25, 2013)

coley said:


> I would dismantle it pronto, we had a big one and during the storms a couple of years ago it was being stotted all over the garden, had to go and tie it down two minutes after I had secured it the chimney pot got blown off,hit the trampoline and bounced over the hedge and onto the bowling green.


 
The solution is obvious here - whenever you are out of the house, carry a trampoline and hold it above your head.  Any stray objects propelled by the wind will simply bounce off, keeping you totally safe.  Boing!


----------



## trashpony (Oct 25, 2013)

coley said:


> I would dismantle it pronto, we had a big one and during the storms a couple of years ago it was being stotted all over the garden, had to go and tie it down two minutes after I had secured it the chimney pot got blown off,hit the trampoline and bounced over the hedge and onto the bowling green.


It's been absolutely fine up until now because it's a massive heavy trampoline in a very small garden surrounded by high fences so the wind can't really whip up. I'm not sure I can take it down - I don't know how or where I'd put it. Do you think if I take off the net and tie it down it'll be okay?


----------



## andysays (Oct 25, 2013)

weepiper said:


>




Is it just me, or is that the voice of Sanjay off _Fags, Mags and Bags_?


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 25, 2013)

Sweet FA said:


> In-laws flying in on Sunday night.
> 
> *fingers crossed*



Can't tell if you're hoping they're OK or...


----------



## coley (Oct 25, 2013)

trashpony said:


> It's been absolutely fine up until now because it's a massive heavy trampoline in a very small garden surrounded by high fences so the wind can't really whip up. I'm not sure I can take it down - I don't know how or where I'd put it. Do you think if I take off the net and tie it down it'll be okay?


Ours was in an enclosed garden but the wind seemed to be coming from all directions, if you can take the mat off, the frame should be fine.


----------



## 8115 (Oct 25, 2013)

I like storms, but they're not much good for cycling in.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 25, 2013)

bastards, I'll be out and about this weekend as well. Damn you, god.


----------



## coley (Oct 25, 2013)

Pity the poor sods in caravans if it turns out to be as bad as predicted


----------



## jusali (Oct 25, 2013)

Geri said:


> Good point.
> 
> I remember trying to get home in the storm of '87 and at one point I was clinging on to a railing to avoid being blown away, and I then I had to crawl for several metres on my hands and knees!




I was on a ferry in the middle of the channel coming back from france!


----------



## trashpony (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm supposed to be taking my kittens to be neutered on Monday. The place I'm taking them is in the middle of miles of flat farmland about 2 miles inland


----------



## wiskey (Oct 25, 2013)

coley said:


> Pity the poor sods in caravans if it turns out to be as bad as predicted



It's not going to be though is it, they'll rapidly downgrade it over the next 48hrs and we'll not even have enough breeze to fly a kite.


----------



## Pingu (Oct 25, 2013)

wwil it be as bad as the great storm?


----------



## brogdale (Oct 25, 2013)

wiskey said:


> It's not going to be though is it, they'll rapidly downgrade it over the next 48hrs and we'll not even have enough breeze to fly a kite.


 That depends upon the track of the centre of the low pressure system. The most damaging winds will always be on the southern side of the circulation, (because the forward momentum of the storm system is added to the rotational, cyclonic winds around and into the low), so a small variation in the predicted track will radically alter the risks to any particular location. _*If*_ the system tracks Exe-Tees then there is the potential for a damaging 'bomb' (horrible US term) depression to cause real disruption in the SE. But _*if*_ the system evolves a more southerly track, (sat through the extreme Southern counties), then most of us would just see a pretty regular windy day and the French/Belgians/Dutch & Danish would get the nasty stuff.

Still a little too early for the models to forecast the precise track, but over the next 24 hrs that will firm up a bit.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 25, 2013)

I get the feeling my return to work on Monday will be very busy indeed!


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 25, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> I get the feeling my return to work on Monday will be very busy indeed!


----------



## wiskey (Oct 25, 2013)

brogdale said:


> _*If*_ the system tracks Exe-Tees then there is the potential for a damaging 'bomb' (horrible US term) depression to cause real disruption in the SE



(((the SE)))


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 25, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


>


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 25, 2013)

wiskey said:


> (((the SE)))



It really is quite worrying! And the thought of working past 4pm is frightening!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 25, 2013)

Sure it'll be fine, might even get the kite out Sunday.


----------



## Pingu (Oct 25, 2013)

wiskey said:


> (((the SE)))




nah fuck em.

with their poncy stuff and expensive houses.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 25, 2013)

We're having our chimneys swept on Monday.  If that documentary Mary Poppins was right, the sweep will be having a right old time of it on our roof.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 25, 2013)

Artaxerxes said:


> Sure it'll be fine, might even get the kite out Sunday.




'the regular contributor to U75 was dragged out to sea when a 150mph gust caught his kite...'


----------



## Lorca (Oct 25, 2013)

hope this doesn't happen, scary winds....


----------



## Lorca (Oct 25, 2013)

Bah!


----------



## wiskey (Oct 25, 2013)

Pingu said:


> nah fuck em.
> 
> with their poncy stuff and expensive houses.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 25, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> It really is quite worrying! And the thought of working past 4pm is frightening!



aye when weather does it's thing it does it well!


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 25, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> 'the regular contributor to U75 was dragged out to sea when a 150mph gust caught his kite...'



Its alright, its the missus whose obsessed with flying a kite this last month or so. She's smaller and lighter so should fly much faster.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 25, 2013)

is it likely to affect the football on Saturday?


----------



## Tankus (Oct 25, 2013)

If I have the time and its epic enough , I may pop over to Porthcawl for the obligatory waves breaking over the harbour lighthouse shot


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 25, 2013)

On past precedent, the severity of storms and intensity of rain in forecasts can _very often_ get downgraded by the time you get to within 24 hours of it.

I predict I'll be going to work as normal on Monday, possibly getting soaked to the skin and probably with about the same annoying level of gusts in West Wales as happened on Monday morning just gone.

<Wanders off complacently  >


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 25, 2013)

I suppose I may as well take down & compost the runner beans, seeing as they'll be 5 miles away come Monday.


----------



## bi0boy (Oct 25, 2013)

marty21 said:


> Driving back from Bath to London on Sunday afternoon - should be fine



If you drive much faster than normal you should make it home before the storm catches you up.


----------



## Bungle73 (Oct 25, 2013)

Leafster said:


> That evening, the worst  storm to hit South East England since 1703 caused record damage and killed 18 people.


Except that's not all of what he said.  What he actually said was:



> _Earlier on today, apparently, a woman rang the BBC and said she heard there was a hurricane on the way; well, if you're watching, don't worry, there isn't, but having said that, actually, the weather will become very windy, but most of the strong winds, incidentally, will be down over Spain and across into France._


Furthermore:



> Fish went on to warn viewers in the UK to "batten down the hatches", saying it would be "very windy" across the south of England, but predicted that the storm would move further south along the English Channel and the British mainland would escape the worst effects. The remainder of his warning is frequently left out of re-runs, which only adds to the public's misconception of that day's forecasting. His analysis has been defended by weather experts. In particular, the lack of a weather ship in the Southwest Approaches, due to Met Office cutbacks,[30] meant the only manner of tracking the storm was by using satellite data, as automatic buoys had not been deployed at the time.
> 
> Ironically, earlier forecasts as far back as the preceding weekend had correctly identified that gale force winds would affect Southern England. However, later runs of the model had indicated a more southerly track for the low pressure system, incorrectly indicating that the strongest winds would be confined to Northern and Central France. The French meteorological office used a different computer weather model to the British, and the French model proved more accurate in predicting the severity of the storm in the Channel.
> 
> In the wake of the storm the Met Office set up the National Severe Weather Warning Service.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Storm_of_1987




fuck seals said:


> Anyone who cannot differentiate between 'worse' & 'worst' should have to sit outside in the inclement weather.


People who don't know the difference between "worst" and "worse" should be shot. Jesus, it's not that bloody difficult.  I'd also throw in people who confuse "accept" and "except", and "effect" "affect".


----------



## brogdale (Oct 25, 2013)

Batboy said:


> Apparently we are going into a weather meltdown from Sunday/Monday with the worse storms since whenever according to Daily Express... I'm building me ark as we speak....



Christ-on-a-bike....according to the torygraph, it looks like the express headline is an understatement, if anything...


> _*Some gusts are likely to top 12 on the Richter Scale*_, a level of force which is equivalent to a hurricane, but winds will not stay consistently at this speed as they would in a real tropical storm.
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/topics/w...trength-wind-alerts-extended-to-Midlands.html


----------



## Bungle73 (Oct 25, 2013)

Richter scale......?


----------



## brogdale (Oct 25, 2013)

Bungle73 said:


> Richter scale......?



Yep, the richter scale...and that only goes to 9!


----------



## sunny jim (Oct 25, 2013)

Doesn't look like it'll hit Brighton too bad - 30 to 40mph winds 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2654710


----------



## Sasaferrato (Oct 25, 2013)

Batboy said:


> Apparently we are going into a weather meltdown from Sunday/Monday with the worse storms since whenever according to Daily Express... I'm building me ark as we speak....



A bit like 1989 then, when there was ferocious storm in the south of England. I was near Aldershot at the time. Road closed by falling trees, power down etc.


----------



## bi0boy (Oct 25, 2013)

sunny jim said:


> Doesn't look like it'll hit Brighton too bad - 30 to 40mph winds
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2654710



That's sustained wind speed, not including gusts.


----------



## Bungle73 (Oct 25, 2013)

Sasaferrato said:


> A bit like 1989 then, when there was ferocious storm in the south of England. I was near Aldershot at the time. Road closed by falling trees, power down etc.


1989?


----------



## bi0boy (Oct 25, 2013)

Bungle73 said:


> Richter scale......?



One for this thread: http://www.urban75.net/forums/threa...he-telegraph-is-going-downhill-thread.313219/


----------



## brogdale (Oct 25, 2013)

sunny jim said:


> Doesn't look like it'll hit Brighton too bad - 30 to 40mph winds
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2654710



Despite me mocking the fuckwittery of the torygraph...I wouldn't be too sanguine about Brighton's prospects. Those BBC weather forecasts are the product of just one forecasting model and have no 'human input'. The speeds shown are for average sustained windspeeds, (and are high) and give little indication of the strength of what gusts could be. I'd say the South coast looks atm like one of the areas most likely to see damaging/disruptive winds.

Be careful down there.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Oct 25, 2013)

Bungle73 said:


> 1989?



Have I got the year wrong? 1988?  A huge, 60'+ tree was blown down behind our house, thankfully it fell away from us. I was on duty in the Guard Room that night, a sleeping duty, so was kipping in one of the cells, didn't hear a thing.


----------



## bi0boy (Oct 25, 2013)

Sasaferrato said:


> Have I got the year wrong? 1988?



Either 87 or 90 I'd guess


----------



## machine cat (Oct 25, 2013)

Smug comment about living in the North.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 25, 2013)

Sasaferrato said:


> Have I got the year wrong? 1988?



Do we mean night of Oct 15/16 1987?


----------



## wiskey (Oct 25, 2013)

Don't we use the Beaufort Scale for storms  [/gcse geography]


----------



## sunny jim (Oct 25, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> That's sustained wind speed, not including gusts.



Ah, yeah good point.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 25, 2013)

wiskey said:


> Don't we use the Beaufort Scale for storms  [/gcse geography]



Gold star!


----------



## wiskey (Oct 25, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Gold star!


God only knows where I dredged that up from  (whilst killing time in the playground waiting for the school to kick out)


----------



## JimW (Oct 25, 2013)

trashpony said:


> It's been absolutely fine up until now because it's a massive heavy trampoline in a very small garden surrounded by high fences so the wind can't really whip up. I'm not sure I can take it down - I don't know how or where I'd put it. Do you think if I take off the net and tie it down it'll be okay?


Would turning it upside down so it lies flush to ground and sticking something heavy on it work?


----------



## andysays (Oct 25, 2013)

Bungle73 said:


> Richter scale......?



If that's true it really might be the worst in 5000 years 



wiskey said:


> Don't we use the Beaufort Scale for storms  [/gcse geography]



Check your geography privilege...


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 25, 2013)

This is quite cool. Select 'wind' in the left drop down menu then press play

http://magicseaweed.com/UK-Ireland-Surf-Chart/1/#


----------



## Sasaferrato (Oct 25, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Do we mean night of Oct 15/16 1987?



Yes. We do. I'm bloody hopeless on what happened in which year, unless I look it up.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Oct 25, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> Either 87 or 90 I'd guess



I knew it wasn't 1990, we were in Woolwich then.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 25, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> This is quite cool. Select 'wind' in the left drop down menu then press play
> 
> http://magicseaweed.com/UK-Ireland-Surf-Chart/1/#



That does kinda say don't get on a channel ferry crossing Monday am....


----------



## bi0boy (Oct 25, 2013)

Sasaferrato said:


> I knew it wasn't 1990, we were in Woolwich then.



I remember those two dates because a kid got blown off the climbing frame during morning play time in 1987, although that mostly affected my grandma who lived further east and who argued with a precocious 8-year-old me about it being an actual hurricane like it said in her Daily Mail.

The 1990 storm I was just old enough to be allowed to walk home from school with a friend. That was quite an adventure as there were a few downed trees and we later discovered that the favourite local woods had been flattened.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 25, 2013)

Bungle73 said:


> Except that's not all of what he said.  What he actually said was:
> 
> 
> Furthermore:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Great_Storm_of_1987



Fish was of course right when he said there would be no hurricane. In fact it's not even possible for a hurricane to hit the UK, given that hurricanes can only form over open ocean and always move from east to west due to the Coriolis effect. The ocean is to the west of the UK, for those who haven't noticed.


----------



## Pingu (Oct 25, 2013)

machine cat said:


> Smug comment about living in the North.



where it may be grimm.. but at least it wont be too windy this weekend


----------



## Sasaferrato (Oct 25, 2013)

brogdale said:


> That does kinda say don't get on a channel ferry crossing Monday am....



I don't do boats of any size after September or before the end of March. Throwing up has never been my favourite pastime. I remember going to Islay for a funeral in December, the crossing was horrendous. The deceased looked in better nick than me.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 25, 2013)

I should have been a pirate really, high seas never made I ill. I find it harder to stop rolling stride when back on dry land.

taking a shit in high seas is a fucking cursed thing tho. Loads of wiping.


----------



## bi0boy (Oct 25, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> Fish was of course right when he said there would be no hurricane. In fact it's not even possible for a hurricane to hit the UK, given that hurricanes can only form over open ocean and always move from east to west due to the Coriolis effect. The ocean is to the west of the UK, for those who haven't noticed.



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hurricane_Debbie_(1961)


----------



## Sasaferrato (Oct 25, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> I remember those two dates because a kid got blown off the climbing frame during morning play time in 1987, although that mostly affected my grandma who lived further east and who argued with a precocious 8-year-old me about it being an actual hurricane like it said in her Daily Mail.
> 
> The 1990 storm I was just old enough to be allowed to walk home from school with a friend. That was quite an adventure as there were a few downed trees and we later discovered that the favourite local woods had been flattened.



The 1987 storm hit Surrey/Hants very hard. I had to go and get Mrs Sas up to cook the breakfasts in the Officer's Mess (where she worked at the time), because the cook couldn't get in.


----------



## Bungle73 (Oct 25, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> I remember those two dates because a kid got blown off the climbing frame during morning play time in 1987, although that mostly affected my grandma who lived further east and who argued with a precocious 8-year-old me about it being an actual hurricane like it said in her Daily Mail.


But it was all over by the morning wasn't it, iirc? I'm sure my school was closed but I'm, not sure.



> The 1990 storm I was just old enough to be allowed to walk home from school with a friend. That was quite an adventure as there were a few downed trees and we later discovered that the favourite local woods had been flattened.


Just old enough to be allowed to walk home from school? 

You would have been 12.  I was walking to and from primary school from....well I don't know what age, but it was a lot younger than that, and so was everyone else.  I was going to secondary school, on 2 buses, by myself from 11, and that was quite a way from home (I lived in Nunhead, and the school was in Penge).


----------



## Sasaferrato (Oct 25, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> I should have been a pirate really, high seas never made I ill. I find it harder to stop rolling stride when back on dry land.
> 
> taking a shit in high seas is a fucking cursed thing tho. Loads of wiping.



Too. Much. Information. 

Walkies time.


----------



## sunny jim (Oct 25, 2013)

Sevenoaks in Kent was hit so bad in the 87 storm it was nicknamed Oneoak at the time.


----------



## bi0boy (Oct 25, 2013)

Bungle73 said:


> You would have been 12.  I was walking to and from primary school from....well I don't know what age, but it was a lot younger than that, and so was everyone else.  I was going to secondary school, on 2 buses, by myself from 11, and that was quite a way from home (I lived in Nunhead, and the school was in Penge).



I would have been 12? No, I wouldn't have been, I was 10.

But well done on being allowed to go to school by yourself from a very young age.


----------



## cesare (Oct 25, 2013)

sunny jim said:


> Sevenoaks in Kent was hit so bad in the 87 storm it was nicknamed Oneoak at the time.


That's because 6 of the 7 oaks planted in 1902 blew down in the storm


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 25, 2013)

It's quite strange being in woods around brighton as most trees are no older than 1987, & the remains of rotting trunks & lifted root plates are still to be seen, lying in the same direction. Anyway, beans composted & just about everything that can fly pinned down or in the shed!


----------



## trashpony (Oct 25, 2013)

JimW said:


> Would turning it upside down so it lies flush to ground and sticking something heavy on it work?


That is a genius idea.


----------



## pogofish (Oct 25, 2013)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> It might topple the bus though



Nah - the Aberdeen/Peterhead double decker would still run in the kinds of wind you have forecast.  It might wobble a bit but won't tip till the wind is excess of 120mph and there is far less shelter on the bleak Buchan coast than in Southern Englnd


----------



## JimW (Oct 25, 2013)

trashpony said:


> That is a genius idea.


Just don't sue me when it flies through the neighbour's greenhouse


----------



## elbows (Oct 25, 2013)

Here is the BBC news from the 1987 one.


----------



## xes (Oct 25, 2013)

probably going to miss us all, but I hope we get it proper hard, like right up there.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 25, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Anyway, beans composted & just about everything that can fly pinned down or in the shed!



Good work, though I do remember back in 1987 listening to some motorway OB being interviewed on the radio about what it was like to be out and about on the M20 during the height of the storm....one of them said they knew things weren't quite right when they were overtaken by somebody's shed!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Oct 25, 2013)

Sasaferrato said:


> The deceased looked in better nick than me.


 
at your age that's normal.


----------



## juice_terry (Oct 25, 2013)

cesare said:


> That's because 6 of the 7 oaks planted in 1902 blew down in the storm


Thats correct but they replanted those.. however after another 6 blew down in the storm of '87 the idiots planted another 7 saplings making it 8 oaks. 
Those saplings were snapped by some naughty local kids . They eventually planted 6 more mature oaks to make the town Sevenoaks once again.


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 25, 2013)

Batboy said:


> Apparently we are going into a weather meltdown from Sunday/Monday with the worse storms since whenever according to Daily Express... I'm building me ark as we speak....


3 things the Express are obsessed with,Missing Maddie,dead Di and the fucking weather....


----------



## T & P (Oct 25, 2013)

If I lived in Herne Hill I'd be getting the sandbags out...


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 25, 2013)

I slept in a car wash the night of the 1987 storm. 

I'll be in my bed on Sunday, so it shouldn't be as bad.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 25, 2013)

Bungle73 said:


> Richter scale......?


 
They seem to have correct it now. 

We've just had a fairly intense but short-lived thunderstorm here, with lots of thunder, and stair rod rain.  All calm again now.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Oct 25, 2013)

el-ahrairah said:


> at your age that's normal.



Cheeky git!


----------



## Sasaferrato (Oct 25, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Good work, though I do remember back in 1987 listening to some motorway OB being interviewed on the radio about what it was like to be out and about on the M20 during the height of the storm....one of them said they knew things weren't quite right when they were overtaken by somebody's shed!





Genuine LOL!


----------



## wiskey (Oct 25, 2013)

My school was closed after the '87 storm so when my dad (who slept through the whole thing) got up he wanted to know why I was home... Then he went out and came back all 'have you seen it out there there's been a big storm'


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm just grateful I don't work on a ship like my granddad did.  This is from a ship in the Bay of Biscay battling against raging seas and Storm Force 10 winds.


----------



## _pH_ (Oct 25, 2013)

wiskey said:


> My school was closed after the '87 storm so when my dad (who slept through the whole thing) got up he wanted to know why I was home... Then he went out and came back all 'have you seen it out there there's been a big storm'


Similar thing here during that storm. I was awake at stupid o'clock because of the noise, when my mum woke up she wanted to know what I'd done as there was no electricity. Half the south east was without power and apparently it was my fault 

After the '90 storm I was out the next day with a chainsaw felling a willow (pre-arranged job) that had been left completely untouched. Took ages to get to site because of all the fallen trees/limbs and there we were felling a perfectly healthy willow.


----------



## _pH_ (Oct 25, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> It really is quite worrying! And the thought of working past 4pm is frightening!


 

Are you on call? I've been on call for one of the electricity companies during a storm but luckily all I had to do was ring one of the sub contractors and get them out in the middle of the night to clear windblown trees off 11kV powerlines. Then go back to bed.


----------



## pogofish (Oct 25, 2013)

Sasaferrato said:


> Genuine LOL!



That happened in Kirkaldy a couple of years back - to a train!


----------



## trashpony (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm going to turn the trampoline upside down and put all the garden furniture on top of it - an upside down table and six chairs (folded flat) should pin it in place. I think I might just put all the other sundry stuff in the garden in the boot of my car. 

I fucking hope the stupid tree on the pavement doesn't blow down


----------



## Part 2 (Oct 25, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> We've just had a fairly intense but short-lived thunderstorm here, with lots of thunder, and stair rod rain.  All calm again now.



Better stay that way for a few hours. i don't mind leaving the pub when it's raining but turning up piss wet is another thing.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 25, 2013)

_pH_ said:


> Are you on call?



Thankfully no, I'm off ill - but I dare say we'll all be on call if there's substantial tree damage!


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 25, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> We've just had a fairly intense but short-lived thunderstorm here, with lots of thunder, and stair rod rain.  All calm again now.



we've been doing horror movies in my theory class today. we thought the lecturer had laid on all the dramatic weather effects


----------



## brogdale (Oct 25, 2013)

The real concern in this forecast is the possibility of a sting jet event somewhere just to the south of the low pressure centre. The phenomena has only really been recognised by meteorologists after a re-analysis of the 1987 storm, and is not totally understood, but forms when a depression becomes so cyclonically wrapped around itself that the (dry) causal jet punches through the upper super-cooled water & ice crytsals of the occlusion and, through evaporative cooling, descends rapidly through the tropopause down to ground level causing very damaging wind gusts.

A Met Office account here.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 25, 2013)

brogdale said:


> The real concern in this forecast is the possibility of a sting jet event somewhere just to the south of the low pressure centre. The phenomena has only really been recognised by meteorologists after a re-analysis of the 1987 storm, and is not totally understood, but forms when a depression becomes so cyclonically wrapped around itself that the (dry) causal jet punches through the upper super-cooled water & ice crytsals of the occlusion and, through evaporative cooling, descends rapidly through the tropopause down to ground level causing very damaging wind gusts.
> 
> A Met Office accopunt here.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 25, 2013)

brogdale said:


> The real concern in this forecast is the possibility of a sting jet event somewhere just to the south of the low pressure centre. The phenomena has only really been recognised by meteorologists after a re-analysis of the 1987 storm, and is not totally understood, but forms when a depression becomes so cyclonically wrapped around itself that the (dry) causal jet punches through the upper super-cooled water & ice crytsals of the occlusion and, through evaporative cooling, descends rapidly through the tropopause down to ground level causing very damaging wind gusts.
> 
> A Met Office account here.


 
This is interesting - thanks.


----------



## Santino (Oct 25, 2013)

brogdale said:


> The real concern in this forecast is the possibility of a sting jet event somewhere just to the south of the low pressure centre. The phenomena has only really been recognised by meteorologists after a re-analysis of the 1987 storm, and is not totally understood, but forms when a depression becomes so cyclonically wrapped around itself that the (dry) causal jet punches through the upper super-cooled water & ice crytsals of the occlusion and, through evaporative cooling, descends rapidly through the tropopause down to ground level causing very damaging wind gusts.
> 
> A Met Office account here.


And then sharks come out of it?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 25, 2013)

Santino said:


> And then sharks come out of it?


 
I did see that DVD on sale the other week in HMV and was tempted to buy it because it looked so appallingly bad!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 25, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hurricane_Debbie_(1961)



Some debate there about whether it was still a hurricane by the time it reached the British Isles. 

Since records began there has only been one full-blown (no pun intended) hurricane recorded as having made landfall in Europe, and that only made it as far as the southern tip of Spain where it helped to alleviate a rather nasty drought.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 25, 2013)

wiskey said:


> My school was closed after the '87 storm so when my dad (who slept through the whole thing) got up he wanted to know why I was home... Then he went out and came back all 'have you seen it out there there's been a big storm'



I walked to work from Christchurch Rd to Wimbledon Hill on the morning of the '87 storm.  I set out a 4am, and got there about 6.10am, only 10 minutes late!


----------



## brogdale (Oct 25, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> I walked to work from Christchurch Rd to Wimbledon Hill on the morning of the '87 storm.  I set out a 4am, and got there about 6.10am, only 10 minutes late!



On that morning I managed to drive from Sydenham all the way to Croydon (Sydenham road) without really twigging D) that anything was up. (Looking back, I suppose I must have driven through the lesser bits of quite a few felled trees on the way, but the old green Renault 18 could get through anything!) Anyway got half way along Sydenham road, to that bridge bit by the Bird in Hand, and there in the middle of the road was a bloke waving an old red railway lamp in front of a seriously big tree trunk. That's where I had to turn round, but still got over to Sutton.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 25, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> I walked to work from Christchurch Rd to Wimbledon Hill on the morning of the '87 storm.  I set out a 4am, and got there about 6.10am, only 10 minutes late!



You don't know you're born lad. I walked from Wakefield to Doncaster that morning and got there forty minutes before I left. And I had a broken ankle, three broken arms and cholera at the time. And I was only two years old.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 25, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> You don't know you're born lad. I walked from Wakefield to Doncaster that morning and got there forty minutes before I left. And I had a broken ankle, three broken arms and cholera at the time. And I was only two years old.



I bet you wore through the soles of your bare feet too (what with northern children not having access to shoes), so by the time you got to Donny, you were leaving a slick trail of blood and gore behind you.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Oct 25, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I'm just grateful I don't work on a ship like my granddad did.  This is from a ship in the Bay of Biscay battling against raging seas and Storm Force 10 winds.




When I was ten or so, we crossed the Minch, from Stornoway to Kyle, on the Loch Seaforth. It was blowing 7 when we left Stornoway, and upped to 10 in the Minch. Sailing at midnight, we should have been in Kyle at 07:30, we finally got ashore at 19:00, at Uig in Skye. We hit the pier at Kyle, ran to Mallaig, back to Kyle, then on to Uig. They managed to get a line ashore at Uig, and winched the boat onto the pier. My father and me spent the journey horizontal, throwing up at regular intervals. My mother was the only passenger to turn up for breakfast, which they provided free. It was so bloody rough that some of the sailors were sick.


----------



## coley (Oct 25, 2013)

Bungle73 said:


> Richter scale......?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 25, 2013)

Sasaferrato said:


> When I was ten or so, we crossed the Minch, from Stornoway to Kyle, on the Loch Seaforth. It was blowing 7 when we left Stornoway, and upped to 10 in the Minch. Sailing at midnight, we should have been in Kyle at 07:30, we finally got ashore at 19:00, at Uig in Skye. We hit the pier at Kyle, ran to Mallaig, back to Kyle, then on to Uig. They managed to get a line ashore at Uig, and winched the boat onto the pier. My father and me spent the journey horizontal, throwing up at regular intervals. My mother was the only passenger to turn up for breakfast, which they provided free. It was so bloody rough that some of the sailors were sick.


 
My parents were ten pound poms in the 60s, and obviously in those days they had to travel there by ship.  My mam said she absolutely loved it when it was really stormy, and used to stand on deck watching it.  Maybe her and your mam had strong stomachs!


----------



## coley (Oct 25, 2013)

trashpony said:


> That is a genius idea.


Not if its as heavy as you suggested earlier.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Oct 25, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> My parents were ten pound poms in the 60s, and obviously in those days they had to travel there by ship.  My mam said she absolutely loved it when it was really stormy, and used to stand on deck watching it.  Maybe her and your mam had strong stomachs!



I'm OK on small boats, but when big boats start to roll, that's me. The fucking Seaforth could roll and pitch at the same time. When I heard that she had sunk in Colonsay harbour, I can't say I was sorry.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 25, 2013)

Deffo worth posting this vid again - cctv footage on a rough ferry crossing to Shetland


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 25, 2013)

This thread may go to hundreds of pages and feature several deaths. @mrsmagpie, please, please come back and edit that illiterate flangewit Batboy's thread title.

E2A: profuse thanks, aqua


----------



## wiskey (Oct 25, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> My parents were ten pound poms in the 60s, and obviously in those days they had to travel there by ship.



how long did that take!?

When I was 11 we went to Sweden by ferry, one of the big ones with cinemas and saunas etc. We (my friends and I) had the bright idea of going up on deck to have a look about in the middle of the night .... bloody hell the North Sea bites doesn't it! We could hardly get the door open and lasted about 30 seconds before we froze!


----------



## wiskey (Oct 25, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Deffo worth posting this vid again - cctv footage on a rough ferry crossing to Shetland




There's another one of school kids all sat down sliding/flowing across the floor like water as the boat rolls.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 25, 2013)

coley said:


> Not if its as heavy as you suggested earlier.


Sorry, I don't understand


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 25, 2013)

wiskey said:


> how long did that take!?
> 
> When I was 11 we went to Sweden by ferry, one of the big ones with cinemas and saunas etc. We (my friends and I) had the bright idea of going up on deck to have a look about in the middle of the night .... bloody hell the North Sea bites doesn't it! We could hardly get the door open and lasted about 30 seconds before we froze!


 
Can't remember what they said, but it would have a wee while - a week or two perhaps?  And the ten pound pom ships they went on weren't posh boats like people expect today - they were pretty basic from what my parents said.  So not exactly a lovely world cruise!

The funny thing was they absolutely hated in when they got there, but under the scheme you had to pay the full fare back, so it took them four years to save up before they could return home. 

But the North Sea - never been on it in a ship, but swam in it plenty of times on the North East England coast.  Bloody freezing!  

Edit - did some digging and apparently the trip from Britain to Australia took around 4 weeks.  Being cooped up on a ship for a month would do my head in!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 25, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Deffo worth posting this vid again - cctv footage on a rough ferry crossing to Shetland




I wonder if Sasaferrato will vomit after watching that video?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 25, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I wonder if Sasaferrato will vomit after watching that video?



That was the plan 

That poor fucker in the stripey top who goes past twice with chairs wrapped around his head


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 25, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> That was the plan
> 
> That poor fucker in the stripey top who goes past twice with chairs wrapped around his head


 


Sas - we need to know if it worked!


----------



## pogofish (Oct 25, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Deffo worth posting this vid again - cctv footage on a rough ferry crossing to Shetland



All furniture on the old P&O boats was bolted down!

And they didn't bother with sick bags either - The complimentary blue sick *buckets* they used to hand-out in bad weather proudly graced many a mantelpiece round here.  I can still remember one winter in the early 2000s when bad weather kept the StClair from coming into Aberdeen for days on end - It just sat there out in the bay heaving, constantly.  Think it was about a week till they could get into Peterhead to get the passrngers off but nearer a fortnight till they could go to Aberdeen to unload the vehicles and livestock!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 25, 2013)

Poor fuckers


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Oct 25, 2013)

Sasaferrato said:


> When I was ten or so, we crossed the Minch, from Stornoway to Kyle, on the Loch Seaforth. It was blowing 7 when we left Stornoway, and upped to 10 in the Minch. Sailing at midnight, we should have been in Kyle at 07:30, we finally got ashore at 19:00, at Uig in Skye. We hit the pier at Kyle, ran to Mallaig, back to Kyle, then on to Uig. They managed to get a line ashore at Uig, and winched the boat onto the pier. My father and me spent the journey horizontal, throwing up at regular intervals. My mother was the only passenger to turn up for breakfast, which they provided free. It was so bloody rough that some of the sailors were sick.



I was on the ferry from Stromness to Scrabster a few years ago when the sea was giving it laldy. To my surprise, it turned out I have sea legs. I grabbed a cooked breakfast and a pint when the ferry was still a bit sheltered, but when it was out in the open it was rough as fuck. The downstairs bar stayed open though, but they had to shut the kitchen.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 25, 2013)

DVLPG HURCN FORCE


----------



## wiskey (Oct 25, 2013)

A mate of mine got stuck on a boat in the Channel a few years ago because it was too rough to dock at Dover  they just had to sit there bobbing about in a severe storm for two days!!


----------



## wiskey (Oct 25, 2013)

trashpony said:


> DVLPG HURCN FORCE



that's pretty


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 25, 2013)

Can you explain that map to the non Fish types on here please trashy?


----------



## wiskey (Oct 25, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Can you explain that map to the non Fish types on here please trashy?


clearly it's all Gale's fault!


----------



## weepiper (Oct 25, 2013)

Hurricane Bawbag was pretty good

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hurricane_Bawbag

We knew it was going to be serious when the Met Office issued a red weather warning  and then all schools were closed, all the major road bridges were closed and the police issued a press release basically saying 'stay the fuck indoors'. That's what that trampoline clip is from btw.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 25, 2013)

weepiper said:


> Hurricane Bawbag was pretty good



Can't help but read that as hurricane ballbag


----------



## weepiper (Oct 25, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Can't help but read that as hurricane ballbag



That's what it means!


----------



## trashpony (Oct 25, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Can you explain that map to the non Fish types on here please trashy?


There's a DVLPG HURCN FORCE (developing hurricane force) over the SE. 

92MPH winds. And an RPOLY INSTFYG. So whatever RPOLY is, it's intensifying. 

Something to do with Grease perhaps?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 25, 2013)

weepiper said:


> That's what it means!



I did wonder!


----------



## pogofish (Oct 25, 2013)

Sasaferrato said:


> My father and me spent the journey horizontal, throwing up at regular intervals. My mother was the only passenger to turn up for breakfast, which they provided free. It was so bloody rough that some of the sailors were sick.



I remember a similar outing on a Macbraynes ship out of Oban in what must have been the early 70s - One that went round the smaller isles.

Heaving seas the whole time.  In fact it was so rough that they didn't even try to dock at any of them and there was only one disembarcation the entire round trip - which included a well wrapped-up old dear manhandled down the gangway on the side of the ship and more or less thrown into the arms of several men in a very small boat that was pitching and banging against the side.  The ship waited till they were in and almost every passenger was out on the rails watching to see if they made it to shore safely!  

Vehicles and everyone else went back to Oban to await better weather but my folks got a refund and we went elsewhere. 

Apart from the lady on the boat, having a meal and actually managing to eat a bowl of soup whilst the boat pitched about remains etched in my memory.


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 25, 2013)

Saxa Vord is a hill on the northern coast of the Unst (an island in the Shetlands) which rises to a height of 935 feet with communications masts and a dome relating to the early warning station of RAF Saxa Vord on the slopes. It was on Saxa Vord that gusts of wind briefly reached a record speed of 177 mph (285 kph) in 1962 before the measuring equipment blew away. In the winter of 1991-92 the RAF radar station was badly damaged by a storm, during which the wind may have reached 197 mph (317 kph).
source - wiki


----------



## scooter (Oct 25, 2013)

it's a D - rapidly intensifying


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 25, 2013)

trashpony said:


> 92MPH winds.



God, I hope not!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 25, 2013)

scooter said:


> it's a D - rapidly intensifying



Is that a 12 on the beaufort? Or more 10?


----------



## coley (Oct 25, 2013)

1st Bn RRF embarked on a ferry in Liverpool ready for an emergency deployment in NI, at 1030,sailing delayed due to rough weather, bar opened at 1100,weather slightly improved at 1600 allowing us to sail.
Please feel free to use your imaginations


----------



## Callie (Oct 25, 2013)

wiskey said:


> that's pretty


makes my eyes hurts and my brains


----------



## kenny g (Oct 25, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I wonder if Sasaferrato will vomit after watching that video?



 original video - apparently wasn't to Shetland but was on a cruise ship. The Shetland ferries' chairs and tables are bolted to the floor.


----------



## bi0boy (Oct 25, 2013)

trashpony said:


> DVLPG HURCN FORCE



ROLY POLY INTSFYG!


----------



## trashpony (Oct 25, 2013)

scooter said:


> it's a D - rapidly intensifying


Aha!


----------



## brogdale (Oct 25, 2013)

Latest commentary on the fun & games of forecasting this storm from Tomasz Shuffleknacker:-



> UK Storm:
> These type of violent storms form very suddenly in the Atlantic, and they are driven by a crazily fast jet-stream. The early a.m. Monday storm hasn't even been born yet and, until it is, nothing is set in stone. Science however tells us that it's probably coming.
> 
> For really extreme winds to occur something called a 'sting-jet' must accompany the storm as it hits us…it’s like additional trouble…double-trouble. A sting-jet is just a fancy name for an ‘immense rush of wind' near the centre of the storm. This rush of wind happens when freakishly-fast moving air from high up in the atmosphere drops to the ground and spreads out like a fan. It can wreak havoc and cover an area of a few counties to a large chunk of the country - it doesn't often happen. Moreover, the sting-jet lasts only for a while and occurs at time when the storm is intensifying most rapidly. The Monday storm may or may not bring a sting-jet. Also, the Monday storm may turn out to be less powerful or swing further south and hit France…or maybe do something in between and brush the Channel coasts.
> ...


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 25, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Latest commentary on the fun & games of forecasting this storm from Tomasz Shuffleknacker:-



I wonder if he commentated on hurricane ballbag?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 25, 2013)

pogofish said:


> All furniture on the old P&O boats was bolted down!
> 
> And they didn't bother with sick bags either - The complimentary blue sick *buckets* they used to hand-out in bad weather proudly graced many a mantelpiece round here.  I can still remember one winter in the early 2000s when bad weather kept the StClair from coming into Aberdeen for days on end - It just sat there out in the bay heaving, constantly.  Think it was about a week till they could get into Peterhead to get the passrngers off but nearer a fortnight till they could go to Aberdeen to unload the vehicles and livestock!


 
I bet that ferry absolutely stank of shit from the livestock!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 25, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I bet that ferry absolutely stank of shit from the livestock!



Probably stank a whole lot more of human vomit! All the folk with sea legs who'd been drinking at the bar for days, thinking spag bol was on the menu every minute of the day


----------



## brogdale (Oct 25, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Aha!



Or "bombing" as the yanks call it. The jet stream is streaking so fast over the low that it sucks the air up almost quicker than the wind can rush in at ground level. Hence all the shit flying around.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 25, 2013)

WE ARE ALL GOING TO DIE


----------



## brogdale (Oct 25, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> WE ARE ALL GOING TO DIE


 Tomorrow's 'Express' headline?


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 25, 2013)

SEE YOU SOON DIANA

?


----------



## weepiper (Oct 25, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Tomorrow's 'Express' headline?



IMMIGRANT HURRICANE BADGERS WILL STEAL YOUR BLONDE CHILD


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm meant to be on a train from London to the South Coast on Monday.  How's that going to work out for me?


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 25, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> I'm meant to be on a train from London to the South Coast on Monday.  How's that going to work out for me?


http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/worst-storms-for-5000-years.316459/page-7#post-12655459


----------



## coley (Oct 25, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> WE ARE ALL GOING TO DIE



Only in the south, it would seem


----------



## kenny g (Oct 25, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> I'm meant to be on a train from London to the South Coast on Monday.  How's that going to work out for me?



I am going hang gliding off beachy head on Monday, should I change my plans?


----------



## trashpony (Oct 25, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> I'm meant to be on a train from London to the South Coast on Monday.  How's that going to work out for me?


Lots of staying in London I'd imagine. There were announcements warning severe disruption expected on Monday  on  the trains today.


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Oct 25, 2013)

kenny g said:


> I am going hang gliding off beachy head on Monday, should I change my plans?



No, but remember helmet cam.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 25, 2013)

kenny g said:


> I am going hang gliding off beachy head on Monday, should I change my plans?


 No, but best to pack a map of Poland.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 25, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Lots of staying in London I'd imagine. There were announcements warning severe disruption expected on Monday  on  the trains today.



I don't want to.  I want to get away from London then have lots of staying in not London for the rest of the week. Hopefully the storm will be late.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 25, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> I don't want to.  I want to get away from London then have lots of staying in not London for the rest of the week. Hopefully the storm will be late.


 Go on Sunday, if you can. Just one tree over the line and the rails will be fecked


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 25, 2013)

Fuck, i'm supposed to be going to Leeds on Monday. I bought a train ticket this morning in the misguided but utterly silly belief that trains were less likely to be affected by adverse weather than coaches.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 25, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Fuck, i'm supposed to be going to Leeds on Monday. I bought a train ticket this morning in the misguided but utterly silly belief that trains were less likely to be affected by adverse weather than coaches.



_Might_ be luckier....the further the North, the better...probably...according to the predicted track of the thing.


----------



## Corax (Oct 25, 2013)

I live in the middle of the South coast.  The forecast is for winds occasionally gusting to 40mph on Sunday, and light rain on Monday.  Tuesday's due to be sunny.

Locally at least, I suspect the weather apocalypse may have been overstated...


----------



## pogofish (Oct 25, 2013)

I understand it stank from top to bottom!


----------



## brogdale (Oct 25, 2013)

Corax said:


> I live in the middle of the South coast.  The forecast is for winds occasionally gusting to 40mph on Sunday, and light rain on Monday.  Tuesday's due to be sunny.
> 
> Locally at least, I suspect the weather apocalypse may have been overstated...


I wouldn't bank on that. If the US GFS model has nailed the track the central South coast will be bullseye for the event. No-one knows for sure, obviously, but this could be quite damaging for some areas.
http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?&ech=66&mode=0
http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?&ech=66&mode=0


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 25, 2013)

brogdale said:


> _Might_ be luckier....the further the North, the better...probably...according to the predicted track of the thing.


I'm in London though.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 25, 2013)

there must be some way to rinse an insurance payout from this incoming horror


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 25, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> there must be some way to rinse an insurance payout from this incoming horror



Act of God innit? Not a fuckin sausage.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 25, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm in London though.


 
That's it - run away to the North at the first sign of trouble, leaving all those poor southerners to die!


----------



## Corax (Oct 25, 2013)

brogdale said:


> I wouldn't bank on that. If the US GFS model has nailed the track the central South coast will be bullseye for the event. No-one knows for sure, obviously, but this could be quite damaging for some areas.
> http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php?&ech=66&mode=0


http://uk.weather.com has never let me down before! 

In all seriousness (although not necessarily to do with the current warning) it's always seemed far more accurate than other forecasts like the BBC, Met etc - which I've never really understood as I assume they all get their info from the same sources? (The met office + international)


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 25, 2013)

weepiper said:


> IMMIGRANT HURRICANE BADGERS WILL STEAL YOUR BLONDE CHILD


 
I take it you've received a copy of the first edition, as that should have rolled off the presses about now?


----------



## Corax (Oct 25, 2013)

Pondering...

I wonder how much of this hype is down to the Fish effect?


----------



## brogdale (Oct 25, 2013)

Corax said:


> Pondering...
> 
> I wonder how much of this hype is down to the Fish effect?


Oh, totally. That changed everything, and the ramping of warnings has carried on ever since. That said, it is still sometimes the wolf!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 25, 2013)

Corax said:


> Pondering...
> 
> I wonder how much of this hype is down to the Fish effect?


 
Possibly.  Although the computer models (and supercomputers) are much better than back then, they are stuck between a rock and a hard place - if they don't make people sit up and pay attention, and people die, they have a huge problem, but if they publicise it like this and it turns out to be less severe, no real harm done, and they can say they did a risk assessment and decided the risk of it happening was sufficient to issue the warning. 

The Met Office don't have an easy job, especially with our love of moaning about all things weather related!


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 25, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> WE ARE ALL GOING TO DIE


----------



## 8ball (Oct 25, 2013)

I smile whenever I see this thread title.


----------



## Belushi (Oct 25, 2013)

Brits are pathetic when it comes to the weather. The met office predicts anything other than damp and mild and the whole country goes to panic stations.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 25, 2013)




----------



## quimcunx (Oct 25, 2013)

Belushi said:


> Brits are pathetic when it comes to the weather. The met office predicts anything other than damp and mild and the whole country goes to panic stations.



Just because you've been on a burning train and lived to tell the tale.


----------



## Belushi (Oct 25, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> Just because you've been on a burning train and lived to tell the tale.


 
And I've had sunstroke in the Thar Desert. I'm an Urban Ranulph Fiennes.


----------



## pogofish (Oct 25, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Probably stank a whole lot more of human vomit! All the folk with sea legs who'd been drinking at the bar for days, thinking spag bol was on the menu every minute of the day



I have it on impeccable authority that after offloading the vehicles/livestock at Aberdeen, they put back into Peterhead where the guys who normally specialise in cleaning the fermenting fish bree out of all nooks and crannies in the big Lunar trawlers, steam cleaned the StClair from top to bottom.  The much smaller StRongvald was pulled of its route to cover for a while.

And yes - Puke, rotting food, overloaded sewage system and animal shit in the vehicle/stock decks.  Totally rank!

I am actually hoping for another big storm like that again this winter - Just to see the mess SERCO/Northlink make of it, now they have shed a load of staff and don't make anything like the preparations that P&O did.


----------



## Corax (Oct 25, 2013)

Belushi said:


> And I've had sunstroke in the Thar Desert. I'm an Urban Ranulph Fiennes.


You reckon you're tough.  I bet you've never ventured into _Surbiton_ though.


----------



## 2hats (Oct 25, 2013)

Corax said:


> In all seriousness (although not necessarily to do with the current warning) it's always seemed far more accurate than other forecasts like the BBC, Met etc - which I've never really understood as I assume they all get their info from the same sources? (The met office + international)



There are several different models (UKMO Unified Model, ECMWF IFS, GEM, GFS, etc) and then it's down to the individual forecasters to interpret them.

As brogdale mentioned, the latest GFS this evening (as it has for the last few runs) has the storm barrelling up the middle of the English Channel before fun and games in the North Sea. Very strong winds along the coast from Cornwall to Norfolk (probably touching Pembrokeshire too).

e2a: The Japanese and Canadian models would seem to suggest the channel and/or ploughing into northern France. UK Met Office and ECMWF seem to favour it running further north. Take your pick...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 25, 2013)

pogofish said:


> I have it on impeccable authority that after offloading the vehicles/livestock at Aberdeen, they put back into Peterhead where the guys who normally specialise in cleaning the fermenting fish bree out of all nooks and crannies in the big Lunar trawlers, steam cleaned the StClair from top to bottom.  The much smaller StRongvald was pulled of its route to cover for a while.
> 
> And yes - Puke, rotting food, overloaded sewage system and animal shit in the vehicle/stock decks.  Totally rank!
> 
> I am actually hoping for another big storm like that again this winter - Just to see the mess SERCO/Northlink make of it, now they have shed a load of staff and don't make anything like the preparations that P&O did.


 
I bet that cost the company a fortune!  What a lovely job - I suppose lacking a sense of smell helps.


----------



## pogofish (Oct 25, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I bet that cost the company a fortune!  What a lovely job - I suppose lacking a sense of smell helps.



I don't think they minded that much - Mess and stink usually means a hefty "bonus" rate to Peterheiders.


----------



## bignose1 (Oct 26, 2013)

clap of thunder at 6 pm tonight in Chorlton rattled the windows set off all the car and house alarms....I was near the manchester bomb about half mile away and it was just like that...it was just a one off no lightening...dog and cat legged it...everyone out in street...all the grids blocked ..leaves etc didnt help and then a f off hail storm..roofers will be quids in


----------



## Batboy (Oct 26, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> This thread may go to hundreds of pages and feature several deaths. @mrsmagpie, please, please come back and edit that illiterate flangewit Batboy's thread title.
> 
> E2A: profuse thanks, aqua


Lul... Sorry.... It was the middle of the night and I was the worst for wine...hopefully there won't be several deaths.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 26, 2013)

bignose1 said:


> clap of thunder at 6 pm tonight in Chorlton rattled the windows set off all the car and house alarms....I was near the manchester bomb about half mile away and it was just like that...it was just a one off no lightening...dog and cat legged it...everyone out in street...all the grids blocked ..leaves etc didnt help and then a f off hail storm..roofers will be quids in


 
The storm we had in town earlier on was a bit like that - very little visible lightning, but lots of thunder, seemingly continuously rolling around (possibly echoes though from the higher buildings in the city centre).  The second storm like that in a week - odd.


----------



## 8115 (Oct 26, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> The storm we had in town earlier on was a bit like that - very little visible lightning, but lots of thunder, seemingly continuously rolling around (possibly echoes though from the higher buildings in the city centre).  The second storm like that in a week - odd.


It's the apocalypse, carry on as normal, don't worry, it'll be like The Road soon.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 26, 2013)

8115 said:


> It's the apocalypse, carry on as normal, don't worry, it'll be like The Road soon.


 
At the risk of appearing thick, what is The Road?


----------



## 8115 (Oct 26, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> At the risk of appearing thick, what is The Road?


----------



## Humberto (Oct 26, 2013)

book/film


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks.  I hardly ever watch films, and don't have a telly, so am pretty ignorant of such things!


----------



## Kanda (Oct 26, 2013)

#Bothered....


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 26, 2013)

Belushi said:


> And I've had sunstroke in the Thar Desert. I'm an Urban Ranulph Fiennes.



The Thar desert? Is that near Finchley?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 26, 2013)

I suspect that just as it was for us, when we were on a four day camel trek in the Thar desert in 1990, Belushi was actually never very far from a road  

Anyway - having read this thread I am now stressing the fuck out about our trampoline.
There is NO WAY I can get the net poles out on my own to flip it over - and it's sited in an elevated bit of the garden  (although, since we're on a hill, the garden itself is set down a floor from the rest of the house...but there again, it's still above the lower level of the houses over the back fence).
There's also nothing at all to tie it down to and while I do have some paving slabs I could weight it down with, I'm worried that those might just make it even _more_ dangerous  argh! 
Both of my neighbours who also have them still have theirs up, tbf (although one of those is certainly in a slightly more protected space) 

*buries head in sand*


----------



## Red Storm (Oct 26, 2013)

sheothebudworths said:


> Both of my neighbours who also have them still have theirs up, tbf (although one of those is certainly in a slightly more protected space)
> 
> *buries head in sand*



If they've got theirs up then all their debris will bounce into your house.

So you should keep your trampoline up to make it even. Or angle it so it deflects their debris.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Oct 26, 2013)

More Michael Palin than Ralph


Belushi said:


> And I've had sunstroke in the Thar Desert. I'm an Urban Ranulph Fiennes.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 26, 2013)

sheothebudworths said:


> I suspect that just as it was for us, when we were on a four day camel trek in the Thar desert in 1990, Belushi was actually never very far from a road
> 
> Anyway - having read this thread I am now stressing the fuck out about our trampoline.
> There is NO WAY I can get the net poles out on my own to flip it over - and it's sited in an elevated bit of the garden  (although, since we're on a hill, the garden itself is set down a floor from the rest of the house...but there again, it's still above the lower level of the houses over the back fence).
> ...


When I was reading the instructions last night (to find out how to get out the net poles, it said you can tie it down with min 3 ropes tied to stakes and attached to the top of the frame (around the mat itself). I'm now thinking I might do that instead as I'm not sure I can get the net off either


----------



## brogdale (Oct 26, 2013)

http://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/lat...-on-Monday-Met-Office-EXTENDS-weather-warning




> *Killer Megastorm to batter Britain on Monday...*
> ...CARNAGE...WARNING...BATTERING...DESTRUCTION...GRIM UP NORTH...




Subbies been on the toot?


----------



## wiskey (Oct 26, 2013)

sheothebudworths said:


> Anyway - having read this thread I am now stressing the fuck out about our trampoline.



Get the kids to sit on it to stop it blowing away


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 26, 2013)

I can't be arsed to do anything to the trampoline. It's surrounded by trees and fences on three sides.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 26, 2013)

trashpony said:


> When I was reading the instructions last night (to find out how to get out the net poles, it said you can tie it down with min 3 ropes tied to stakes and attached to the top of the frame (around the mat itself). I'm now thinking I might do that instead as I'm not sure I can get the net off either



Mine is on concrete (health and safety at all times!   ) so no way of staking it! 
It makes me feel better that you haven't done yours either - I thought you had which was what first set me off into a OMG I AM SO FUCKING IRRESPONSIBLE frenzy


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 26, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> I can't be arsed to do anything to the trampoline. It's surrounded by trees and fences on three sides.



Oh this is all making me feel much, _much_ better!  

In fact, despite being on a raised concrete errrr 'deck' (can't think how else to describe it) ours is also sheltered on three sides by brick walls (MORE H&S  ) - although only up to just above the level of the mat on one side. And tbf, I think the garden is generally pretty sheltered *touches wood*

I might be able to stop envisaging my trampoline wreaking deadly havoc all over the south east now.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 26, 2013)

I might write your name on the underside of my trampoline though, so you get the blame for any devastation it causes.


----------



## RedDragon (Oct 26, 2013)

bring it on...


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 26, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> I might write your name on the underside of my trampoline though, so you get the blame for any devastation it causes.



hehe


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh also - aren't we supposed to TURN THE INTERNET OFF?


----------



## dennisr (Oct 26, 2013)

sheothebudworths said:


> Oh also - aren't we supposed to TURN THE INTERNET OFF?



Oh. This is all suddenly getting very serious :-(


----------



## brogdale (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 26, 2013)

STOP IT!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 26, 2013)

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=t...yqhAeppoDACw&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1680&bih=953

*sigh*


----------



## xes (Oct 26, 2013)

dismantle it?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 26, 2013)

xes  it took me and my bezzer HOURS to put it up in the first place. There is absolutely _no way_ I could take it apart on my own (as I've already said, I wouldn't even be able to remove the poles/netting)


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 26, 2013)

If this weather thing has the courtesy to stick to its appointed time, we should sidestep it neatly.   Flying out to Rome on Sunday afternoon.   

Bit worried that our fence will blow down into the street, though, and we won't be around to clear it up and everyone will hate us.  :/


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 26, 2013)

Is this trampoline cult a left-over from the punk era ?


----------



## Geri (Oct 26, 2013)

Thankfully no trampolines around here. 

Might have to bring in all the junk cluttering up the garden though.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 26, 2013)

I cut down my anemone seed heads this morning - harvested a bunch of flowers that still had petals.

My pink pampas flowered this year - trying to decide whether to harvest the plumes for indoors before the wind and rain gets them ...


----------



## Corax (Oct 26, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I cut down my anemone seed heads this morning - harvested a bunch of flowers that still had petals.
> 
> My pink pampas flowered this year - trying to decide whether to harvest the plumes for indoors before the wind and rain gets them ...


http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/pampas-grass-the-symbol-of-swingers.298148/


----------



## andysays (Oct 26, 2013)

Geri said:


> Thankfully no trampolines around here...



You never know, by early next week you may find yourself the proud owner of a new (to you, at least) trampoline


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 26, 2013)

sheothebudworths said:


> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=trampoline storm&espv=210&es_sm=93&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=K5FrUrfOLYyqhAeppoDACw&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1680&bih=953
> 
> *sigh*



Probably a good idea to write your name on it sheo, so I can return it if lands in our garden!

Latest weather reports are looking fuckin' bad tbh.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 26, 2013)

andysays said:


> You never know, by early next week you may find yourself the proud owner of a new (to you, at least) trampoline



It'll probably be mine.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 26, 2013)

Corax said:


> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/pampas-grass-the-symbol-of-swingers.298148/


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 26, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Probably a good idea to write your name on it sheo, so I can return it if lands in our garden!



But then you'll know that it was _me_ who was responsible for the damage to your car/roof/windows etc *strokes chin*


----------



## Sasaferrato (Oct 26, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Sas - we need to know if it worked!


I didn't watch it.


----------



## CyberRose (Oct 26, 2013)

Probably wouldn't even get warned if this was forecast for the north of England


----------



## andysays (Oct 26, 2013)

sheothebudworths said:


> It'll probably be mine.



I suggest all trampoline owners take pictures now, so you can arrange reclaiming them in an orderly fashion


----------



## Sasaferrato (Oct 26, 2013)

brogdale said:


> No, but best to pack a map of Poland.


----------



## clicker (Oct 26, 2013)

well that'll get the last of the apples off the tree....


----------



## coley (Oct 26, 2013)

sheothebudworths said:


> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=trampoline storm&espv=210&es_sm=93&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=K5FrUrfOLYyqhAeppoDACw&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAQ&biw=1680&bih=953
> 
> *sigh*


http://www.vulytrampolines.ca/vuly/anchor-kit
Might help


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 26, 2013)

coley said:


> http://www.vulytrampolines.ca/vuly/anchor-kit
> Might help



Can't see myself managing to drive those into CONCRETE very easily


----------



## coley (Oct 26, 2013)

sheothebudworths said:


> Can't see myself managing to drive those into CONCRETE very easily


SDS drill, sorted


----------



## 2hats (Oct 26, 2013)

At this time the ECMWF model is reported as being the best match to the observations (though there's still plenty of time for things to change). The near surface wind gusts look entertaining (ECMWF):









Should be an interesting day for trampolines in the south. Some models suggest very strong winds down the east coast as the storm departs and strengthens again over the North Sea.

There are also hints of a strong storm around next Saturday in several models.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 26, 2013)

I have been down, put the table and chairs inside (left the millions of pots   - pots aren't gonna kill anyone tbf  *touches wood*  ) and stuck a load* of paving slabs on top of/over the cross bar bits of the trampoline legs (so the bits of the legs that run along the ground)   






*I say 'a load' - I think it was actually _eight_


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 26, 2013)

Eight!!  That's tons!!

Bit of bluster in east London. Leaves here and there.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2013)

So is it definitely coming to kill us? Should I take the day off work?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 26, 2013)

5t3IIa said:


> Eight!!  That's tons!!



Is it?  Oh good!  Tons, then! _TONS!_


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 26, 2013)

(There are probably _another_ eight or so I could use, but they're about THREE METRES away and I couldn't be arsed to carry them round the corner and up the TWO steps)


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 26, 2013)

Cycling to work on Monday is going to be "interesting" ...

29MPH - gusting to 55 !


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 26, 2013)

Why does *battening down the hatches* have to be such _hard work?_


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2013)

gentlegreen said:
			
		

> Cycling to work on Monday is going to be "interesting" ...
> 
> 29MPH - gusting to 55 !



I would suggest the bus or other form or transport, but you will still ride. Probably hoping you will injure yourself, not go to the doctor and start a fascinating thread about it...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 26, 2013)

CyberRose said:


> Probably wouldn't even get warned if this was forecast for the north of England


 
They'd probably just end the forecast for England saying 'and it will be a bit breezy in the North.'


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 26, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> Cycling to work on Monday is going to be "interesting" ...
> 
> 29MPH - gusting to 55 !


 
Interesting maybe but is it safe?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2013)

A good day to dry hand washed clothes


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 26, 2013)

Badgers said:


> A good day to dry hand washed clothes


 
.......and hunt the neighbourhood for them afterwards.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 26, 2013)

sheothebudworths said:


> I have been down, put the table and chairs inside (left the millions of pots   - pots aren't gonna kill anyone tbf  *touches wood*  ) and stuck a load* of paving slabs on top of/over the cross bar bits of the trampoline legs (so the bits of the legs that run along the ground)
> 
> *I say 'a load' - I think it was actually _eight_


 
A humble pot, seized by the wind with glee, and hurled at some poor innocent head at 100mph would stove their head in.  God forbid about a larger pot being hurled through someone's bedroom window in the night - especially a young child.  

Watches for reports a death spike around sheo's area.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 26, 2013)

felixthecat said:


> .......and hunt the neighbourhood for them afterwards.


 
Or the next county!


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 26, 2013)

felixthecat said:


> Interesting maybe but is it safe?


It should be fairly easy tacking into that on the way - in fact I may not need to pedal at all.

Getting home again will be a challenge ..


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 26, 2013)

felixthecat said:


> Interesting maybe but is it safe?


 
I was always wary when going out in strong winds when I had a bike.  It's not only the less control you have of your bike due to the winds, which can make you have an accident, it is the less control other road users have of their vehicles which can have a slightly more serious effect on you as a cyclist.

Get the bus if it is that windy.  Better safe than sorry.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 26, 2013)

Thankfully most of it is off road and the only traffic is more or less static - I may walk that bit rather than filter.


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 26, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> It should be fairly easy tacking into that on the way - in fact I may not need to pedal at all.
> 
> Getting home again will be a challenge ..


 
Cross winds would worry me more. I used to ride a motorbike across the Pennines - surprised I'm still here to tell the tale tbh.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 26, 2013)

sheothebudworths said:


> Why does *battening down the hatches* have to be such _hard work?_



You wanna try it with man flu!


----------



## pogofish (Oct 26, 2013)

sheothebudworths said:


> Is it?  Oh good!  Tons, then! _TONS!_



Funny, the words "cluster bomb" just popped into my mind.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 26, 2013)

pogofish said:


> Funny, the words "cluster bomb" just popped into my mind.


 
I know!  Imagine a paving slab slamming into your head at high speed.  That would ruin your day.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 26, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:
			
		

> I know!  Imagine a paving slab slamming into your head at high speed.  That would ruin your day.



No win no fee


----------



## xes (Oct 26, 2013)

sheothebudworths said:


> xes  it took me and my bezzer HOURS to put it up in the first place. There is absolutely _no way_ I could take it apart on my own (as I've already said, I wouldn't even be able to remove the poles/netting)


you're giving yourself limits. You are limitless!! You can do anything you set your mind to. Watch a youtube video of how to dissmantle a trampoline, I'm sure one exists. Or, if you have loads of tent pegs, secure it as best you can, bike chains, or anything like that will also help. Though a trampoline is quite a large area for the wind to catch, so make sure you fasten it to something solid, or you'll be even more fucked.


----------



## ringo (Oct 26, 2013)

This dead Oak Tree in next doors garden could go any time. Hope the wind blows the normal direction so it doesn't come our way


----------



## ringo (Oct 26, 2013)

I've just tied our trampoline down with 3 nylon straps & metal tent pegs. Garden is sheltered but not convinced it's going to be enough. Can't be bothered to do more, just spent ages tieing down the tarpaulin on the garage roof, putting the kids tips in the garage etc


----------



## Voley (Oct 26, 2013)

Our telly receptions on the blink. This is usually the precursor to a great big fuck off blowout ime.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 26, 2013)

NVP said:


> Our telly receptions on the blink. This is usually the precursor to a great big fuck off blowout ime.



Wind picking up over this way at about 8pm this eve, going off the BBC report.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 26, 2013)

xes said:


> you're giving yourself limits. You are limitless!! You can do anything you set your mind to. Watch a youtube video of how to dissmantle a trampoline, I'm sure one exists. Or, if you have loads of tent pegs, secure it as best you can, bike chains, or anything like that will also help. Though a trampoline is quite a large area for the wind to catch, so make sure you fasten it to something solid, or you'll be even more fucked.



Omg...it's ON CONCRETE and there is NOTHING to attach it to    fucking hell, lol


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 26, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I know!  Imagine a paving slab slamming into your head at high speed.  That would ruin your day.



Awwwwwww... 

I'm gonna be back down there _removing_ them all before the day's out


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 26, 2013)

ringo said:


> This dead Oak Tree in next doors garden could go any time. Hope the wind blows the normal direction so it doesn't come our way



It's the trees that still have leaves on that you need to worry about.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 26, 2013)

My trampoline is TOTALLY gonna go flying after all this, isn't it?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 26, 2013)

sheothebudworths said:


> My trampoline is TOTALLY gonna go flying after all this, isn't it?



It'll be fine sheo


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 26, 2013)

sheothebudworths said:


> My trampoline is TOTALLY gonna go flying after all this, isn't it?


 
Yup - and slay everyone in its path!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 26, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> It'll be fine sheo



Ok - I'm going to go with THIS one!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 26, 2013)

sheothebudworths said:


> Ok - I'm going to go with THIS one!


 
Your poor neighbours!


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 26, 2013)

kenny g said:


> I am going hang gliding off beachy head on Monday, should I change my plans?



Depends.

Do you fancy gliding to northern Spain or not?


----------



## xes (Oct 26, 2013)

sheothebudworths said:


> My trampoline is TOTALLY gonna go flying after all this, isn't it?


If you have accepted this as your fate, then mote it be. The very least you can do is be ready with the camera, so we can laugh.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 26, 2013)

Corax said:


> You reckon you're tough.  I bet you've never ventured into _Surbiton_ though.



On foot or by train?


----------



## ringo (Oct 26, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> It's the trees that still have leaves on that you need to worry about.


The eucalyptus next to it is at least 60 foot high, and right by the neighbours back door. He's out there now staring at it & looking worried.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 26, 2013)

I conveniently have a 20-odd foot bamboo wind-break on the westerly end of my garden.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 26, 2013)

well you do till Monday


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 26, 2013)

5t3IIa said:


> Eight!!  That's tons!!
> 
> Bit of bluster in east London.



Typical Cockneys, then.


----------



## Tankus (Oct 26, 2013)

but but ....I haven't got a trampoline ....how will I know how bad its getting ?


----------



## brogdale (Oct 26, 2013)

Tankus said:


> but but ....I haven't got a trampoline ....how will I know how bad its getting ?



stick yer mush out of the window, yer muppet...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 26, 2013)

Tankus said:


> but but ....I haven't got a trampoline ....how will I know how bad its getting ?


 
Just wait until sheothebudworths trampoline hurtles past you.  This applies even if you live hundreds of miles away - it is bound to happen.


----------



## xes (Oct 26, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Just wait until sheothebudworths trampoline hurtles past you.  This applies even if you live hundreds of miles away - it is bound to happen.


if sheo ties a big long string to it, long enough to encoumpass the entire country, it might circle round her house and slowly wind in, like how you make crop circles. Then everyone will know it's windy


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 26, 2013)

xes said:


> if sheo ties a big long string to it, long enough to encoumpass the entire country, it might circle round her house and slowly wind in, like how you make crop circles. Then everyone will know it's windy


 
Get to work with the string sheothebudworths


----------



## wiskey (Oct 26, 2013)

Ooh I have been wanting to get werv a trampoline for a while... I hope one lands here on Monday!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 26, 2013)

ringo said:


> The eucalyptus next to it is at least 60 foot high, and right by the neighbours back door. He's out there now staring at it & looking worried.



Eucalypts take some knocking down tbf. Hard wood with plenty of elasticity!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 26, 2013)

> Here is a recent image of the developing storm in the Atlantic. The line of cloud is following the jet stream but the part that is of most interest to us is inside the yellow circle. The line of cloud is now starting to develop due to fast tracking Jet Stream. To the south of that circle will start to pull towards right, whilst to the north of that circle will pull towards the left, eventually causing an anti-clockwise spiral like the system inside the red circle. It's how this system develops in the next 24-36 hours which will determine how bad things will get on Monday.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 26, 2013)

I've bought some steel core washing line and some rotary drier spikes to lash the trampoline to. I wasn't going to do it until tomorrow. That'll be alright won't it? 

I also got a new torch and some food in case my shopping delivery doesn't make it


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 26, 2013)

Mr.Bishie WOW 



(but also     )


----------



## EastEnder (Oct 26, 2013)

Light drizzle & an asthmatic breeze in Brixton as we speak. This is the beginning of the end, the four horsemen must be just around the corner, Armageddon is upon us. Repent now & pray for the rapture!

I'm going to run down the high street wearing only my best pants, screaming for absolution. Who's with me? Come on people! The time is NOW!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 26, 2013)

sheothebudworths said:


> Mr.Bishie WOW
> 
> 
> 
> (but also     )



I'm a bit disappointed that this storm hasn't got a name. It should have!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 26, 2013)

trashpony said:


> I've bought some steel core washing line and some rotary drier spikes to lash the trampoline to. I wasn't going to do it until tomorrow. That'll be alright won't it?
> 
> I also got a new torch and some food in case my shopping delivery doesn't make it



 at the torch and the food! Did you get candles too - you MUST have candles in an emergency!


----------



## 2hats (Oct 26, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> I'm a bit disappointed that this storm hasn't got a name. It should have!



Apparently 'Christian'. See end of list here.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 26, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> I'm a bit disappointed that this storm hasn't got a name. It should have!



Yeah - St Jude's Day storm is not a name in it's own right, is it? 
Poor storm


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 26, 2013)

2hats said:


> Apparently 'Christian'. See end of list here.



Fucking Christian???


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 26, 2013)

2hats said:


> Apparently 'Christian'. See end of list here.



Ah! 

LOL at the '87 one, named (with the benefit of hindsight)...errrrrr....'The Great storm of 1987'


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 26, 2013)

i just went out into the garden and took down the hammock, folded up the wooden chairs and table, and stowed away varrious plastic crates, the barbecue etc.  As soon as I came in i realised there are two more things that need dealing with (metal folding table and plastic cold-frame tent thing) but one of the joys of being married is sharing, right?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 26, 2013)

Why don't you give it a name yourself, Bish - and we can all just pretend along with you  HURRICANE SAVAGE or summink


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 26, 2013)

sheothebudworths said:


> Ah!
> 
> LOL at the '87 one, named (with the benefit of hindsight)...errrrrr....'The Great storm of 1987'



It's not like we get storms here every year, & its name is Christian, ffs. I want it to be called Pandora, or Leviathan Goddamit!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 26, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> i just went out into the garden and took down the hammock, folded up the wooden chairs and table, and stowed away varrious plastic crates, the barbecue etc.  As soon as I came in i realised there are two more things that need dealing with (metal folding table and plastic cold-frame tent thing) but one of the joys of being married is sharing, right?



That's why all the pots are still out in MY garden 

ETA - AND the bbq AND the outdoor hutch AND the guinea pigs run....


----------



## Voley (Oct 26, 2013)

Colin. I'm calling this storm Colin. Or possibly Nigel.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 26, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> It's not like we get storms here every year, & its name is Christian, ffs. I want it to be called Pandora, or Leviathan Goddamit!



Can we go with Pandora (I'll have trouble remembering the spelling of, um...._the other one_  )?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 26, 2013)

NVP said:


> Colin. I'm calling this storm Colin. Or possibly Nigel.



It can be called Colin if the trampoline stays put *thumbs*


----------



## spanglechick (Oct 26, 2013)

sheothebudworths said:


> That's why all the pots are still out in MY garden


don't you have children? as my dad used to say "there's no point keeping a dog and barking yourself".


----------



## campanula (Oct 26, 2013)

I confess to cacking it a bit since our horsebox (and future home) is surrounded by 300 aging poplar in a wood in Norfolk. We were going to go today but cancelled until Tuesday, when we will know the worst of it.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 26, 2013)

campanula said:


> I confess to cacking it a bit since our horsebox (and future home) is surrounded by 300 aging poplar in a wood in Norfolk. We were going to go today but cancelled until Tuesday, when we will know the worst of it.



Poplar? Shit! Can you move the horsebox?

edit; No you can't


----------



## clicker (Oct 26, 2013)

I've got a man booked in next week to cut the top twenty foot off an ill advised conifer in the garden - I may be saving myself a few bob it seems.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 26, 2013)

spanglechick said:


> don't you have children? as my dad used to say "there's no point keeping a dog and barking yourself".



They're not here! 
If they were I could've just used THEM to anchor the trampoline  'WOULD YOU LIKE ME TO THROW YOU A COAT AND A BAG OF CRISPS DOWN?'


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 26, 2013)

EastEnder said:


> Light drizzle & an asthmatic breeze in Brixton as we speak. This is the beginning of the end, the four horsemen must be just around the corner, Armageddon is upon us. Repent now & pray for the rapture!
> 
> I'm going to run down the high street wearing only my best pants, screaming for absolution. Who's with me? Come on people! The time is NOW!



I'll meet you outside KFC in 10.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 26, 2013)

EastEnder said:


> I'm going to run down the high street wearing only my best pants, screaming for absolution.


Bet nobody bats an eye


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 26, 2013)

sheothebudworths said:


> Why don't you give it a name yourself, Bish - and we can all just pretend along with you  HURRICANE SAVAGE or summink


 
Or, in the universe inhabited by the Daily Star, Hurricane Killer Mega Storm


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 26, 2013)

clicker said:


> I've got a man booked in next week to cut the top twenty foot off an ill advised conifer in the garden - I may be saving myself a few bob it seems.



Conifer are natures wind breaks, they'll be fine. Campanula's Poplars on the other hand!


----------



## trashpony (Oct 26, 2013)

sheothebudworths said:


> at the torch and the food! Did you get candles too - you MUST have candles in an emergency!


I couldn't find any fucking candles  I have of course got 2,000 Ikea tealights so they'll have to do. I have actually already got some long candles in case of candlelit dinners (hollow laugh) but I suspect candles + fluffy tailed, thick kittens is a recipe for lightly toasted cat


----------



## wiskey (Oct 26, 2013)

sheothebudworths said:


> They're not here!
> If they were I could've just used THEM to anchor the trampoline  'WOULD YOU LIKE ME TO THROW YOU A COAT AND A BAG OF CRISPS DOWN?'


I suggested that three pages ago


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 26, 2013)

I propose Hurricane Shevantai


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 26, 2013)

wiskey said:


> I suggested that three pages ago



Oh  sorry!


----------



## clicker (Oct 26, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Conifer are natures wind breaks, they'll be fine. Campanula's Poplars on the other hand!


Its in very shallow soil and I could do with a new coat and boots?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 26, 2013)

wiskey said:


> I suggested that three pages ago


 
Perhaps a variation would be to put the kids underneath the trampoline, lie to them and say they are camping out.  Tie them to it with steel wire, and fill their pockets with lots of lead shot.  Leave them food, comics/books, and a torch of course, and tell them they'll have a really exciting night out underneath the stars.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 26, 2013)

According to this: http://www.xcweather.co.uk/ Monday is going to be when we get 75mpg gusts. I thought it was supposed to be early hours of the morning. I want to be asleep on the other side of the house when the trampoline breaks free and sails off


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 26, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Perhaps a variation would be to put the kids underneath the trampoline, lie to them and say they are camping out.  Tie them to it with steel wire, and fill their pockets with lots of lead shot.  Leave them food, comics/books, and a torch of course, and tell them they'll have a really exciting night out underneath the stars.



 .....I might fetch them back home early, tbf


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 26, 2013)

trashpony said:


> According to this: http://www.xcweather.co.uk/ Monday is going to be when we get 75mpg gusts. I thought it was supposed to be early hours of the morning. I want to be asleep on the other side of the house when the trampoline breaks free and sails off



Pandora kicks her heels at around 0100hrs Monday morning.


----------



## Leafster (Oct 26, 2013)

ringo said:


> This dead Oak Tree in next doors garden could go any time. Hope the wind blows the normal direction so it doesn't come our way


I've been to see a house this week which I'm considering making an offer on. The view from the rear would be spectacular if it wasn't for a few large trees in an adjoining garden. 

I know I shouldn't but...


*crosses fingers*


----------



## keybored (Oct 26, 2013)

sheothebudworths said:


> guinea pigs run....



They might even fly tomorrow


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 26, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I propose Hurricane Shevantai


 
How about Hurricane DOOM!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 26, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Pandora kicks her heels at around 0100hrs Monday morning.


 
I'll provide regularly reports from here in Manchester in case it takes a wrong turn and heads our way.  We're currently forecast to have typical blustery Autumnal weather.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 26, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I'll provide regularly reports from here in Manchester in case it takes a wrong turn and heads our way.  We're currently forecast to have typical blustery Autumnal weather.



I'll be having an early night tomorrow, as I fear I'll be in for a very long fucking Monday/eve/night!


----------



## elbows (Oct 26, 2013)

trashpony said:


> According to this: http://www.xcweather.co.uk/ Monday is going to be when we get 75mpg gusts. I thought it was supposed to be early hours of the morning. I want to be asleep on the other side of the house when the trampoline breaks free and sails off



The exact timing and track of the low, along with its depth, won't be fully nailed till it actually happens. Having said that, most of the models are in pretty good agreement and things are firming up as the moment approaches. But it means that forecasts for a particular location and time are still subject to change.

I believe the timing predictions have certainly moved around a bit over the last few days, with the peak winds and gusts for the south being increasingly likely to happen monday morning when people are out and about, rather than in the dead of night. Although it will still get rather windy during the night, and depending where you are the peak could come at various different times.

At the moment I think that the official briefings to emergency services etc are that this storm won't be as bad as the 1987 one by a fair margin, but will still be more than capable of causing enough damage and disruption to warrant a strong response & preparation. But there is no way to be absolutely sure and the track and pressure of the system will need to be watched carefully as it evolves. I'll start to pay more attention to this in about 24 hours.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 26, 2013)

We've missed you on this thread elbows!


----------



## elbows (Oct 26, 2013)

Cheers  I'm off to hunt for more images of the slow birth of not-hurricane Flatulencia.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 26, 2013)

Yeah, I got EXCITED then  ...but then this...



> I'll start to pay more attention to this in about 24 hours.



...made me go 'Oh.'


----------



## 8115 (Oct 26, 2013)

Aren't storms usually worse at night (by observation)?  Is this true and if so, is there a reason for this?


----------



## DRINK? (Oct 26, 2013)

Leafster said:


> I've been to see a house this week which I'm considering making an offer on. The view from the rear would be spectacular if it wasn't for a few large trees in an adjoining garden.
> 
> I know I shouldn't but...
> 
> ...




Hammer some copper in to them, or remove a belt of bark


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 26, 2013)

elbows said:


> Cheers  I'm off to hunt for more images of the slow birth of not-hurricane Flatulencia.



OH! 


(It's _Pandora_, btw  )


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 26, 2013)

sheothebudworths said:


> Yeah, I got EXCITED then  ...but then this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...made me go 'Oh.'



LOL  A bit of that here tbh sheo


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 26, 2013)

Leafster said:


> I've been to see a house this week which I'm considering making an offer on. The view from the rear would be spectacular if it wasn't for a few large trees in an adjoining garden.
> 
> I know I shouldn't but...
> 
> ...



What if the trees fall, but onto the house that you're wanting to buy?


----------



## Leafster (Oct 26, 2013)

DRINK? said:


> Hammer some copper in to them, or remove a belt of bark


I'm hoping the storm might be a quicker solution.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 26, 2013)

8115 said:


> Aren't storms usually worse at night (by observation)?  Is this true and if so, is there a reason for this?



Nah, when it's dark you can't observe fuck all


----------



## 8115 (Oct 26, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Nah, when it's dark you can't observe fuck all


----------



## ringo (Oct 26, 2013)

Leafster said:


> I've been to see a house this week which I'm considering making an offer on. The view from the rear would be spectacular if it wasn't for a few large trees in an adjoining garden.
> 
> I know I shouldn't but...
> 
> ...


If those go I'll have a view of the Shard


----------



## Leafster (Oct 26, 2013)

sheothebudworths said:


> What if the trees fall, but onto the house that you're wanting to buy?


They're at the bottom of a very long garden far away from the house I'm interested in.

I'm more worried about your trampoline.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 26, 2013)

elbows said:


> Cheers  I'm off to hunt for more images of the slow birth of not-hurricane Flatulencia.



My earlier image will take some beating tbf


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 26, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> LOL  A bit of that here tbh sheo



We want in depth analysis and PREDICTIONS and we want them NOW!


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 26, 2013)

ringo said:


> This dead Oak Tree in next doors garden could go any time. Hope the wind blows the normal direction so it doesn't come our way


The wind should be mainly from the South West.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 26, 2013)

Leafster said:


> There at the bottom of a very long garden far away from the house I'm interested in.
> 
> I'm more worried about your trampoline.


----------



## EastEnder (Oct 26, 2013)

8115 said:


> Aren't storms usually worse at night (by observation)?  Is this true and if so, is there a reason for this?


Why would they be worse at night? The sun pumps heat into the atmosphere, exacerbating the temperature differential between the cold of the sea & heat in the air, leading to an increased heat gradient, resulting in, if anything, a greater propensity for atmospheric turbulence than at night.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm going to be Sooo disappointed if all we get is a gentle autumn breeze, I mean I have done NOTHING to prepare, we have no food and I've not looked at whether the garden is tied down... But I want BIG weather!

(what I really don't want is big weather which I then go into labour in the middle of though... That wouldn't be fun! So small hurricane yes, armageddon no)


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 26, 2013)

EastEnder said:


> Why would they be worse at night? The sun pumps heat into the atmosphere, exacerbating the temperature differential between the cold of the sea & heat in the air, leading to an increased heat gradient, resulting in, if anything, a greater propensity for atmospheric turbulence than at night.



_Obviously!_


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 26, 2013)

wiskey said:


> I'm going to be Sooo disappointed if all we get is a gentle autumn breeze, I mean I have done NOTHING to prepare, we have no food and I've not looked at whether the garden is tied down... But I want BIG weather!
> 
> (what I really don't want is big weather which I then go into labour in the middle of though... That wouldn't be fun! So small hurricane yes, armageddon no)



Oh my lord!  When are you due?!

ETA - That ^^^ was a very inappropriate choice of smilie  - I hope for the same, tbf!  (big weather/little damage  and, as far as possible, stress free arrivals of new babies  always!  )


----------



## 8115 (Oct 26, 2013)

The land heats up during the day too though.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 26, 2013)

wiskey said:


> I'm going to be Sooo disappointed if all we get is a gentle autumn breeze, I mean I have done NOTHING to prepare, we have no food and I've not looked at whether the garden is tied down... But I want BIG weather!
> 
> (what I really don't want is big weather which I then go into labour in the middle of though... That wouldn't be fun! So small hurricane yes, armageddon no)


You don't have a 10 ft trampoline about 5ft from the back of your house (yet). Having said that, I will also be disappointed if I tie the sodding thing down and the wind isn't strong enough to knock the foal over


----------



## pesh (Oct 26, 2013)

they just want to be free...


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 26, 2013)

Mine is only 7ft!  (that's potentially NOT better actually, is it? DUR!  )


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 26, 2013)

Weather maps for sunday


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Oct 26, 2013)

Should I be worried about the 20 foot high papier-mache sculpture of Rosa Luxembourg I have in my garden?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 26, 2013)

((((((( Josh  )))))))


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 26, 2013)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Should I be worried about the 20 foot high papier-mache sculpture of Rosa Luxembourg I have in my garden?



Most definitely comrade!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 26, 2013)

Just seen the computer model on C4 news! Wow!


----------



## campanula (Oct 26, 2013)

If the wind stays southerly, we might get away with disaster cos the horsebox is parked right in the middle of the biggest south/west ride (we can't move it anywhere except backwards cos we burnt out the clutch, getting it into the wood)....and anyway, the poplars are all around. On the other hand, it is a plantation so the likelihood of getting hung up on another tree rather than crushing the horsebox is fairly high (and we have a storming chainsaw). Will know the worst by Monday night (when we may end up camping at daughter's (and having to eat some horrible vegan dinner).


----------



## campanula (Oct 26, 2013)

We also have a friendly neighbouring farmer with a JCB......


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 26, 2013)

campanula said:


> If the wind stays southerly, we might get away with disaster cos the horsebox is parked right in the middle of the biggest south/west ride (we can't move it anywhere except backwards cos we burnt out the clutch, getting it into the wood)....and anyway, the poplars are all around. On the other hand, it is a plantation so the likelihood of getting hung up on another tree rather than crushing the horsebox is fairly high (and we have a storming chainsaw). Will know the worst by Monday night (when we may end up camping at daughter's (and having to eat some horrible vegan dinner).



Dunno what would be worse; losing the horsebox to a Poplar attack, or a vegan dinner!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 26, 2013)

campanula said:


> If the wind stays southerly, we might get away with disaster....




...as opposed to _what?_


----------



## EastEnder (Oct 26, 2013)

campanula said:


> We also have a friendly neighbouring farmer with a JCB......


I am currently wearing JCB socks.

No storm can touch me!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 26, 2013)

campanula Looking at the weather for Norwich, a 35mph SW gusting to 55mph is about it.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 26, 2013)

EastEnder said:


> I am currently wearing JCB socks.
> 
> No storm can touch me!



Do they have rubber soles?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 26, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> campanula Looking at the weather for Norwich, a 35mph SW gusting to 55mph is about it.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 26, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Typical Cockneys, then.



U avin a gigl ther m8? I'll smak u in tha gabber swer on me mum


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 26, 2013)

I am TOTALLY LOLing at MY OWN JOKE!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 26, 2013)

sheothebudworths said:


> I am TOTALLY LOLing at MY OWN JOKE!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 26, 2013)

SHOW ME THE DOOR!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 26, 2013)

sheothebudworths said:


> SHOW ME THE DOOR!



You won't have a door come Monday morning!


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 26, 2013)

You'll need your coat


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 26, 2013)

Ax^ said:


> You'll need your coat



I _definitely_ will  Give me _two_


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 26, 2013)

I'll go one better


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 26, 2013)

SMART! 

*tweaks moustache* 

*holds up arms*

I shall FLY!


----------



## Geri (Oct 26, 2013)

Seriously, is anyone taking extra precautions? People on MSE are stockpiling food and candles, filling up saucepans with water...

Maybe they live in the middle of nowhere but I live 1/4 mile from a 24 hour Tesco.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Oct 26, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> campanula Looking at the weather for Norwich, a 35mph SW gusting to 55mph is about it.


Is that for Monday? I'm surprised given that we were in the red bit in one of the models posted earlier.

Been a bit blowy most of the afternoon. Sort of depends whether there's any cover around campanula's poplars or not.


----------



## 8115 (Oct 26, 2013)

Geri said:


> Seriously, is anyone taking extra precautions? People on MSE are stockpiling food and candles, filling up saucepans with water...
> 
> Maybe they live in the middle of nowhere but I live 1/4 mile from a 24 hour Tesco.


I have candles, going to food shop tomorrow anyway.  I really don't think it's going to be that bad.


----------



## campanula (Oct 26, 2013)

BlueSquareThing said:


> Is that for Monday? I'm surprised given that we were in the red bit in one of the models posted earlier.
> 
> Been a bit blowy most of the afternoon. Sort of depends whether there's any cover around campanula's poplars or not.


 Gulp - empty sugar beet fields


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 26, 2013)

Was out about an hour ago, and it was lovely and calm here, and nice and mild.  But then I'm not in the path of destruction.


----------



## Geri (Oct 26, 2013)

8115 said:


> I have candles, going to food shop tomorrow anyway.  I really don't think it's going to be that bad.


 
Me neither. It's always useful to have candles I suppose, we did have a power cut a few years ago.


----------



## elbows (Oct 26, 2013)

sheothebudworths said:


> Yeah, I got EXCITED then  ...but then this...
> 
> ...made me go 'Oh.'



Well there isn't a lot to see of that storm yet. And in the meantime there is other weather to pay attention to. Like this storm forecast for today:



> ... British Isles and surroundings ...
> 
> The frontal system of the next pronounced low-pressure system crosses the British Isles. A strongly sheared and helical flow is forecast to develop in a narrow belt ahead of the cold front due to a concentrated Southwesterly low-level jet (25-30 m/s at 850 hPa). With marginally unstable profiles and strong forcing, a shallow convective line is expected to cross Ireland around noon and most of the UK by midnight. Severe wind gusts are possible, and a few tornadoes are not ruled out in the case that more discrete convection can crystallize along segments of the line.
> 
> After a few hours of postfrontal subsidence, a new round of deeper and more vigorous convection will move onshore overnight with the next vorticity lobes. Deep-layer shear will then decrease due to a more equalized flow through the depth of the troposphere, but with a few hundred J/kg of CAPE over the relatively warm sea and a further tightening gradient at low levels, even ill-organized storms will be capable of producing severe wind gusts. Limited area models agree on the development of a comma over the Celtic Sea overnight, though the solutions are highly diverging with respect to its timing, intensity and path. Hence it was decided to stay with a high-end level 1, though there is a possibility of widespread severe wind gusts in Ireland, Wales and Cornwall very late in the forecast period, when the 850 hPa flow starts to exceed 30 m/s!



http://www.estofex.org/cgi-bin/poly...e=2013102706_201310252339_1_stormforecast.xml


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 26, 2013)

BlueSquareThing said:


> Is that for Monday? I'm surprised given that we were in the red bit in one of the models posted earlier.
> 
> Been a bit blowy most of the afternoon. Sort of depends whether there's any cover around campanula's poplars or not.



Yeah, Monday morning - http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2641181 Though that could change to much stronger gusts.


----------



## elbows (Oct 26, 2013)

Smell my vorticity lobes.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 26, 2013)

Geri said:


> Seriously, is anyone taking extra precautions? People on MSE are stockpiling food and candles, filling up saucepans with water...



Most definitely. I've unlocked & loaded the Purdey in case of looters.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 26, 2013)

Geri said:


> Seriously, is anyone taking extra precautions? People on MSE are stockpiling food and candles, filling up saucepans with water...
> 
> Maybe they live in the middle of nowhere but I live 1/4 mile from a 24 hour Tesco.



ALL 24 HOUR TESCOS WILL BE DECIMATED BY MILLIONS OF FLYING TRAMPOLINES, FFS!


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Oct 26, 2013)

campanula said:


> Gulp - empty sugar beet fields


At least they won't all be piled up at the side of the field! Flying beet might be worse than the odd tree - I reckon you'd be unlucky if there was too much damage from the trees.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 26, 2013)

8115 said:


> I have candles



Then YOU SHALL SURVIVE!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 26, 2013)

BlueSquareThing said:


> I reckon you'd be unlucky if there was too much damage from the trees.



We are talking about old _Poplars_ here. Unless they're black Poplar, which were/are used as wind breaks in the Fens.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 26, 2013)

elbows said:


> And in the meantime there is other weather to pay attention to.



W.T.F?!?


----------



## elbows (Oct 26, 2013)

Here  is Michael Fish giving his forecast for the week ahead. It came out on Thursday so some of the detail has changed very slightly since then, but its broadly the same and he does mention a hurricane hat.

Michael Fish Presents His Weekly Weather Forecast - Netweather.tv


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Oct 26, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Yeah, Monday morning - http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2641181 Though that could change to much stronger gusts.


Hmm, not as bad as I was anticipating then - although met office has gusts at up to 73 here - http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public/weather/forecast/beccles-suffolk#?tab=fiveDay&fcTime=1382918400


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 26, 2013)

elbows said:


> Here  is Michael Fish giving his forecast for the week ahead. It came out on Thursday so some of the detail has changed very slightly since then, but its broadly the same and he does mention a hurricane hat.
> 
> Michael Fish Presents His Weekly Weather Forecast - Netweather.tv



lol


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 26, 2013)

BlueSquareThing said:


> Hmm, not as bad as I was anticipating then - although met office has gusts at up to 73 here - http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public/weather/forecast/beccles-suffolk#?tab=fiveDay&fcTime=1382918400



It amazes me how these forecasts differ! If the Fish says he's putting on his hurricane hat, who are we argue?


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Oct 26, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> We are talking about old _Poplars_ here. Unless they're black Poplar, which were/are used as wind breaks in the Fens.


In a stand I'd hope they'd be more or less OK - be unlucky to hit a horse box on a ride anyway.

Mind you, that's probably doomed it!


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 26, 2013)

Geri said:


> Seriously, is anyone taking extra precautions? People on MSE are stockpiling food and candles, filling up saucepans with water...
> 
> Maybe they live in the middle of nowhere but I live 1/4 mile from a 24 hour Tesco.


I bought an extra packet of tofu and some cake... 

Might fill up the big 5l bottle of water from the car. *shrug*


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 26, 2013)

so this hat







will protect you from unsecured trampolines


----------



## Ponyutd (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't like the wind for the one reason...I wear a toupee. I had one specially made from my own anus hair,the bloody thing kept blowing off.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 26, 2013)

My phone has accuview which is so consistently wrong, even for their LIVE weather, that I only use it for the laughs - *refresh* HEAVY RAIN  *blazing sun*  etc


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 26, 2013)

looting's going to be problematic, thous large screen LCD tv's are going to act as a sail..


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 26, 2013)

Ponyutd said:


> I don't like the wind for the one reason...I wear a toupee. I had one specially made from my own anus hair,the bloody thing kept blowing off.



Wayheyyyy! 

(was that like '_Finally, the golden opportunity!_  '   )


----------



## EastEnder (Oct 26, 2013)

sheothebudworths said:


> Do they have rubber soles?








Sadly, no.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 26, 2013)

Safe as houses in them mate!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 26, 2013)

EastEnder said:


> Sadly, no.



Sleep well, Eastender


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 26, 2013)

The BBC have now hit the 50mph for Brighton sheothebudworths, for 0600hrs on Monday morning!!! 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2654710


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 26, 2013)

sheothebudworths said:


> Then YOU SHALL SURVIVE!


 
At least you could eat them in case of a post-storm food shortage.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 26, 2013)

sheothebudworths said:


> ALL 24 HOUR TESCOS WILL BE DECIMATED BY MILLIONS OF FLYING TRAMPOLINES, FFS!


 
Daily Star headline next week will be 'TRAMPOLINE ACOPALYPSE'


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 26, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> The BBC have now hit the 50mph for Brighton sheothebudworths, for 0600hrs on Monday morning!!!
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2654710



COMMITTED! 

My phone says it's currently 'mostly cloudy (no rain)'


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 26, 2013)

tbf mother nature has form




> http://www.nydailynews.com/news/national/9-year-old-girl-dies-playing-trampoline-article-1.1430618


----------



## Geri (Oct 26, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> I bought an extra packet of tofu and some cake...
> 
> Might fill up the big 5l bottle of water from the car. *shrug*


 
I don't really get the water thing. I would have thought power cuts are a possibility, but you'd still have water and gas.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 26, 2013)

Geri said:


> I don't really get the water thing. I would have thought power cuts are a possibility, but you'd still have water and gas.


I guess epic flooding could contaminate a resevoir or silt up pumping stations.


----------



## Leafster (Oct 26, 2013)

Geri said:


> I don't really get the water thing. I would have thought power cuts are a possibility, but you'd still have water and gas.


It could be uprooted trees fracturing water mains and gas pipes.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 26, 2013)

Geri said:


> I don't really get the water thing. I would have thought power cuts are a possibility, but you'd still have water and gas.


 
Depending on the storm, it could cause problems with supply of any utility.  For example, if there was localised flooding it could knock out the power supply to pumping stations that shift the water/gas.  Don't know whether this has ever happened, but presumably it is possible - remember the floods a few years ago nearly inundated a power substation on some flat land, and they had to frantically shore it up with sandbags?


----------



## Geri (Oct 26, 2013)

Leafster said:


> It could be uprooted trees fracturing water mains and gas pipes.


 
Ooh, never thought of that! I only thought about overhead cables. 

*rushes around filling up saucepans*


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 26, 2013)

sheothebudworths said:


> COMMITTED!
> 
> My phone says it's currently 'mostly cloudy (no rain)'



No Rain? It's just hammered it down!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 26, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> No Rain? It's just hammered it down!



I KNOW!


----------



## Geri (Oct 26, 2013)

It's nasty out there now - and this isn't even it!


----------



## smmudge (Oct 26, 2013)

I can't believe how many people have trampolines now a days. Whenever there's a family on the TV like on supernanny or any other programs, they always show the kids bouncing around on a trampoline. I would have fucking LOVED a trampoline when I was younger. No what am I saying, I would still fucking love one. Maybe one will get blown into my garden. 

I'm planning on going running tomorrow. Am I going to get blown away, or is it coming later?


----------



## free spirit (Oct 26, 2013)

Geri said:


> Seriously, is anyone taking extra precautions? People on MSE are stockpiling food and candles, filling up saucepans with water...
> 
> Maybe they live in the middle of nowhere but I live 1/4 mile from a 24 hour Tesco.


I just ate a big dinner, in fact I've been eating enough big dinners to build up a a good inch of extra insulation and stored energy, which should be good to see me through any brief storm.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 26, 2013)

sheothebudworths said:


> Oh my lord!  When are you due?!
> 
> ETA - That ^^^ was a very inappropriate choice of smilie  - I hope for the same, tbf!  (big weather/little damage  and, as far as possible, stress free arrivals of new babies  always!  )



Am officially fully cooked ... so I predict smack bang in the middle of the worst storm we've had for 5 million years


----------



## Geri (Oct 26, 2013)

free spirit said:


> I just ate a big dinner, in fact I've been eating enough big dinners to build up a a good inch of extra insulation and stored energy, which should be good to see me through any brief storm.


 
I just had the biggest dish of paella ever. Gonna wash it down with some wine now.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 26, 2013)

wiskey said:


> Am officially fully cooked ... so I predict smack bang in the middle of the worst storm we've had for 5 million years


Are you being paid by management to test out your colleagues' skills or something?


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Oct 26, 2013)

Geri said:


> I just had the biggest dish of paella ever. Gonna wash it down with some wine now.


Wine you didn't pay for is always the finest


----------



## wiskey (Oct 26, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Are you being paid by management to test out your colleagues' skills or something?



I'd rather have my medics than the local lot! Sadly they wouldn't hit their response time to get to me


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 26, 2013)

Geri said:


> It's nasty out there now - and this isn't even it!



Sodden waterlogged ground & winds in excess of 50mph is asking for trouble.


----------



## free spirit (Oct 26, 2013)

Geri said:


> I just had the biggest dish of paella ever. Gonna wash it down with some wine now.


best to be prepared.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 26, 2013)

wiskey said:


> Am officially fully cooked ... so I predict smack bang in the middle of the worst storm we've had for 5 million years



Congrats, & good luck!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 26, 2013)

smmudge said:


> I can't believe how many people have trampolines now a days. Whenever there's a family on the TV like on supernanny or any other programs, they always show the kids bouncing around on a trampoline. I would have fucking LOVED a trampoline when I was younger. No what am I saying, I would still fucking love one. Maybe one will get blown into my garden.
> 
> I'm planning on going running tomorrow. Am I going to get blown away, or is it coming later?


 
So would I!  Maybe you should sneak out during the storm, when everyone is cowering in their basements, and nick someone's trampoline.  They'll think it blew away in the storm.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 26, 2013)

wiskey said:


> Am officially fully cooked ... so I predict smack bang in the middle of the worst storm we've had for 5 million years



_Bloody_ kids!   

Best wishes, lovely!


----------



## trashpony (Oct 26, 2013)

smmudge If you lived on my street, you'd totally be able to use my trampoline.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 26, 2013)

wiskey said:


> I'd rather have my medics than the local lot! Sadly they wouldn't hit their response time to get to me


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 26, 2013)

This website is good, can add UK wind speed & other jet stream options to track _Pandora - 

http://www.netweather.tv/index.cgi?action=nwdc;sess=_

Click wind speed in left drop down & jet stream in right drop down 

Scroll forward to 0000hrs on midnight Monday 

Sussex & Kent


----------



## trashpony (Oct 26, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> This website is good, can add UK wind speed & other jet stream options to track _Pandora -
> 
> http://www.netweather.tv/index.cgi?action=nwdc;sess=_
> 
> ...


That's interesting - it suggests (if I did it right) that it's going to miss most of the UK entirely. It's just going to pick on me and sheo


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 26, 2013)

Sussex & Kent are going to get a proper battering!


----------



## 8115 (Oct 26, 2013)

It's barely a light breeze here (East Anglia). Calm before the storm I think.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 26, 2013)

0600 28/10


----------



## trashpony (Oct 26, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Sussex & Kent are going to get a proper battering!


Fuck the fuck off  

<adds extra stakes to sodding trampoline>


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 26, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Fuck the fuck off
> 
> <adds extra stakes to sodding trampoline>



It's not looking good. Fingers crossed this thing wipes out Northern France instead!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh! Merde!


----------



## wiskey (Oct 26, 2013)

I told dervish we need to stockpile chocolate tomorrow and he said we should also prepare for a zombie apocalypse... I was just thinking I'd buy a few bags of malteasers, I'm not really up for battling the undead


----------



## trashpony (Oct 26, 2013)

sheothebudworths said:


> Oh! Merde!


Can you see France from there? I can sometimes. Maybe if we blow really hard ...


----------



## trashpony (Oct 26, 2013)

wiskey said:


> I told dervish we need to stockpile chocolate tomorrow and he said we should also prepare for a zombie apocalypse... I was just thinking I'd buy a few bags of malteasers, I'm not really up for battling the undead


What is he thinking?! In your condition, you can't be battling. You need to sit down (upstairs obv) while he fends them off.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 26, 2013)

Can I fuck - I can barely see Lewes Road, mostly, what with the sea mist


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 26, 2013)

trashpony said:


> What is he thinking?! In your condition, you can't be battling. You need to sit down (upstairs obv) while he fends them off.



LIE down  'There's more of them OVER THERE!  ' *frantic arm wave*


----------



## Geri (Oct 26, 2013)

wiskey said:


> I told dervish we need to stockpile chocolate tomorrow and he said we should also prepare for a zombie apocalypse... I was just thinking I'd buy a few bags of malteasers, I'm not really up for battling the undead


 
There are a lot of zombies out there tonight.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 26, 2013)

sheothebudworths said:


> Can I fuck - I can barely see Lewes Road, mostly, what with the sea mist


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm only about 1.5 miles (as the crow flies) from you sheo - so there is a great possibility that I will see your trampoline!


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Oct 26, 2013)

trashpony said:


> That's interesting - it suggests (if I did it right) that it's going to miss most of the UK entirely. It's just going to pick on me and sheo


I don't know whether those are sustained speeds or gusts - I would presume sustained speeds. So 

Looks potentially tricky along the coast up here in Suffolk/Norfolk as well - although not as bad. And if that big red blob moving along the channel comes north just a touch then there's the potential for real armageddon.

I had a meteorology lecture the morning after the '87 storm iirc. Trees everywhere on campus at Reading. Drove back to Kent the same day past houses missing roofs.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 26, 2013)

BlueSquareThing said:


> I don't know whether those are sustained speeds or gusts - I would presume sustained speeds. So
> 
> Looks potentially tricky along the coast up here in Suffolk/Norfolk as well - although not as bad. And if that big red blob moving along the channel comes north just a touch then there's the potential for real armageddon.



Isobars are very tightly packed on that model. BBC weather & Met Office are saying sustained wind of 50mph, so they're probably right with the 92mph gusts they reported.

Yep - Suffolk & Norfolk look likely to get it too!

Lets hope _Pandora_ fucks the fuck off to the south.

(((campanula's Poplars)))


----------



## wiskey (Oct 26, 2013)

trashpony said:


> What is he thinking?! In your condition, you can't be battling. You need to sit down (upstairs obv) while he fends them off.


dervish ...see


----------



## wiskey (Oct 26, 2013)

sheothebudworths said:


> Can I fuck - I can barely see Lewes Road, mostly, what with the sea mist


My outlaws live on the Lewes Road (it's a bloody long road tbf)... It would be just awful if they blew away.....


----------



## wiskey (Oct 26, 2013)

Geri said:


> There are a lot of zombies out there tonight.


I shall stay up here then *locks door*


----------



## wiskey (Oct 26, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> I'm only about 1.5 miles (as the crow flies) from you sheo - so there is a great possibility that I will see your trampoline!


For gods sake Bish wear a hard hat and look out for flying paving slabs!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 26, 2013)

BlueSquareThing said:


> I had a meteorology lecture the morning after the '87 storm iirc. Trees everywhere on campus at Reading. Drove back to Kent the same day past houses missing roofs.



I was living in the Midlands in '87, so we missed it. Looking back now with online access to photos & news clips, it was carnage. Gusts of 100mph in '87, so the reported gusts of 92mph for Monday ain't far off


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 26, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> I'm only about 1.5 miles (as the crow flies) from you sheo - so there is a great possibility that I will see your trampoline!



You're museli mountain way, eh? 
My bezzer can stand on her bed at the top of ladysmith and see my house  but when there's the MIST in the dale....well, y'know


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Oct 26, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> (((campanula's Poplars)))


We're going to need campanula to post photos of the remains of the horse box


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 26, 2013)

wiskey said:


> For gods sake Bish wear a hard hat and look out for flying paving slabs!



I'm not enjoying the prospect of turning up for work on Monday morning, with 92mph gusts tbh. I'm a tree surgeon for those that didn't know. I've been off sick since tues with (proper) man flu, so there's no getting out of Monday!

And I know that come Monday morning, all the chainsaws will be blunt!!


----------



## campanula (Oct 26, 2013)

My camera is still in the fecking cab!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 26, 2013)

sheothebudworths said:


> You're museli mountain way, eh?
> My bezzer can stand on her bed at the top of ladysmith and see my house  but when there's the MIST in the dale....well, y'know



pmsl


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 26, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> pmsl



She texts me 'OMG! Where is she? I can't see her!?  '  hehehe


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 26, 2013)

Why the panic? Most of this 'storm's going to seriously getcha!' shite is WELL over-exaggerated .....


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 26, 2013)

Night, night urban *holds you tight through the storm*


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 26, 2013)

William of Walworth said:


> Why the panic?



Have you read this thread?


----------



## trashpony (Oct 26, 2013)

William of Walworth said:


> Why the panic?





> The Met Office is warning of the risk of a significant storm bringing exceptionally strong winds to parts of England and Wales on Sunday night into Monday morning.



I'm sure you don't need to worry though


----------



## smmudge (Oct 26, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> So would I!  Maybe you should sneak out during the storm, when everyone is cowering in their basements, and nick someone's trampoline.  They'll think it blew away in the storm.



omg you're a genius 



trashpony said:


> smmudge If you lived on my street, you'd totally be able to use my trampoline.



Awww thanks, that's so sweet!  You're a much better neighbour than my neighbours, whose trampolines I can see in their back gardens from my window, and no one's jumping on them


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 26, 2013)

William of Walworth said:


> Why the panic?



ACE!   X


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 26, 2013)

trashpony said:


> I'm sure you don't need to worry though


 

I'm not


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm supposed to be sailing to France on Tuesday  if France still exists by then, that is..


----------



## bi0boy (Oct 26, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> I'm not enjoying the prospect of turning up for work on Monday morning, with 92mph gusts tbh. I'm a tree surgeon for those that didn't know. I've been off sick since tues with (proper) man flu, so there's no getting out of Monday!
> 
> And I know that come Monday morning, all the chainsaws will be blunt!!



I often wondered how it works after a major gale. I always see the tree companies clearing the roads pretty quickly, usually just clearing a path with the rest of the tree cleared away a few days later. Do the council have you on call or do you like, roam the streets and get a bounty for successfully unblocking a highway or what.


----------



## smmudge (Oct 26, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> I'm not enjoying the prospect of turning up for work on Monday morning, with 92mph gusts tbh. I'm a tree surgeon for those that didn't know. I've been off sick since tues with (proper) man flu, so there's no getting out of Monday!
> 
> And I know that come Monday morning, all the chainsaws will be blunt!!



Surely it would make your job really easy? No need to do any work chopping down trees, just sit back and let the wind take them down for you!

You can tell I know all about tree surgery


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 26, 2013)

William of Walworth said:


> Why the panic? Most of this 'storm's going to seriously getcha!' shite is WELL over-exaggerated .....


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 26, 2013)

We're off on the piss tomorrow afternoon.

Mostly to minimise any 'worrying', here in West Wales. A region in which we're very used indeed, every Autumn,  to _casual_ gusts of annoying but far from destructive strength ...


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 26, 2013)

trashpony said:


> I'm sure you don't need to worry though


 
I don't think anybody needs to particularly unless you live slap bang on the coast. Just make sure anything that might become a missile in the garden is secured, buy a lot of chocolate and don't go outside.

Used to go through this every year at least once. First hurricane I was scared shitless about, the second one I slept through, albeit in the bathroom (single small window, less to smash if things started flying around outside).

Actually, if you count the 1987 one here I've been through 3 hurricanes!


----------



## campanula (Oct 26, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> I'm not enjoying the prospect of turning up for work on Monday morning, with 92mph gusts tbh. I'm a tree surgeon for those that didn't know. I've been off sick since tues with (proper) man flu, so there's no getting out of Monday!
> 
> And I know that come Monday morning, all the chainsaws will be blunt!!



Ah, so that's why you see the poplar problems. In truth, the Arbtalk forum is alight with glee, expecting red hot phones and bumper paydays into next year. At least our chainsaw is not in the back of the horsebox cos we only bought it this week, thinking a massive felling operation is going to be needed over the next couple of years. The poplars (Serotina, I think) were planted in the late 40s/early50's, on 8m centres so yep, they are in tight stands without massive canopies but just bumbling about, planting stuff underneath, and bloody great bits have a tendency to just fall out of the sky).


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 26, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> I often wondered how it works after a major gale. I always see the tree companies clearing the roads pretty quickly, usually just clearing a path with the rest of the tree cleared away a few days later. Do the council have you on call or do you like, roam the streets and get a bounty for successfully unblocking a highway or what.



Various local gov bodies such as Highways etc, liaise with the council & private tree surgeons/council sub- contractors when something destructive as this is forecast. Keeping major roads open is the priority.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 26, 2013)

William of Walworth said:


> We're off on the piss tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> Mostly to minimise any 'worrying', here in West Wales. A region in which we're very used indeed, every Autumn,  to _casual_ gusts of annoying but far from destructive strength ...



_Fucking_ EXCELLENT 'news', straight outta windy _Brighton_


----------



## trashpony (Oct 26, 2013)

felixthecat said:


> I don't think anybody needs to particularly unless you live *slap bang on the coast*. Just make sure anything that might become a missile in the garden is secured, buy a lot of chocolate and don't go outside.
> 
> Used to go through this every year at least once. First hurricane I was scared shitless about, the second one I slept through, albeit in the bathroom (single small window, less to smash if things started flying around outside)


I do - I live 500m from the edge of the cliff


----------



## felixthecat (Oct 26, 2013)

trashpony said:


> I do - I live 500m from the edge of the cliff


 
Better to be on a cliff than at sea level. The storm surge is the worst bit. Low lying coastal areas, particularly if its shallow shelving are at most risk.

http://www.nws.noaa.gov/om/hurricane/resources/surge_intro.pdf


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 26, 2013)

campanula said:


> Ah, so that's why you see the poplar problems. In truth, the Arbtalk forum is alight with glee, expecting red hot phones and bumper paydays into next year. At least our chainsaw is not in the back of the horsebox cos we only bought it this week, thinking a massive felling operation is going to be needed over the next couple of years. The poplars (Serotina, I think) were planted in the late 40s/early50's, on 8m centres so yep, they are in tight stands without massive canopies but just bumbling about, planting stuff underneath, and bloody great bits have a tendency to just fall out of the sky).



How tall are these Serotina? They may be x with black poplar, but even so, at that age they're ready to go. Poplars don't have a long growing span. Probably in your favour that they're close & have no canopy. Getting hung up is more likely. In the trade we call them 'widow makers' for the married men amongst us, as they're so unpredictable to work on. The 'barber's chair' split out being a common high end risk.

Good luck!


----------



## trashpony (Oct 26, 2013)

felixthecat said:


> Better to be on a cliff than at sea level. The storm surge is the worst bit.


Oh yes indeedy - I know that. That was a big reason why I chose the seaside town I did.

Like anything, it's about the fact that people aren't necessarily very prepared. In the Caribbean, it's pretty usual to have very high winds. Not so much here so we're not that well prepared.

Since I've lived on the coast I've been really shocked by the winds - they're something else if you've grown up inland like I have. So I'm a bit worried about Monday. Sorry if that makes me a bit of a wuss


----------



## DRINK? (Oct 26, 2013)

MET OFFICE WARNING: Storm is not coming for another 24 hours.

Please feel free to make unnecessary journeys.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 26, 2013)

The lower coastal spots on the south coast have been lucky regards to tide. If this storm had been approaching as it is last weekend, with full moon (spring) tides of 6.8m+, the flooding would have been unthinkable.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 26, 2013)

trashpony said:


> I do - I live 500m from the edge of the cliff


 
Hope its not a crumbly cliff, which the wind could cause to collapse!


----------



## trashpony (Oct 26, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> The lower coastal spots on the south coast have been lucky regards to tide. If this storm had been approaching as it is last weekend, with full moon (spring) tides of 6.8m+, the flooding would have been unthinkable.


Our beaches (sand) are piled into huge dunes every autumn as protection against the tides. I was in Whitstable yesterday and their beaches are the same as they always are (shingle).


----------



## campanula (Oct 26, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> How tall are these Serotina? They may be x with black poplar, but even so, at that age they're ready to go. Poplars don't have a long growing span. Probably in your favour that they're close & have no canopy. Getting hung up is more likely. In the trade we call them 'widow makers' for the married men amongst us, as they're so unpredictable to work on. The 'barber's chair' split out being a common high end risk.
> 
> Good luck!


Very fucking tall.

There are a couple hung up already - obviously been like it for some time. The best (ahem) thing is that they have little in the way of lateral limbs right up to the canopy....so it would have to be a fairly direct hit to cause damage (my hopeful prognosis). Unless there is a domino affect....in which case we are probably fucked.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 26, 2013)

And that's the fucker with Poplar, they will domino, & crash due to their pithy structure.

Good luck x2!


----------



## trashpony (Oct 26, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> And that's the fucker with Poplar, they will domino, & crash due to their pithy structure.
> 
> Good luck x2!


You're not being v encouraging


----------



## 2hats (Oct 26, 2013)

William of Walworth said:


> Why the panic? Most of this 'storm's going to seriously getcha!' shite is WELL over-exaggerated .....



Even one of the model runs this evening is hinting things might just not be as they have seemed (thus far)


----------



## campanula (Oct 26, 2013)

noooooo, i'm going to bed now, to read some crappy novel and take myself away from all this.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Oct 26, 2013)

campanula said:


> Very fucking tall.
> 
> There are a couple hung up already - obviously been like it for some time. The best (ahem) thing is that they have little in the way of lateral limbs right up to the canopy....so it would have to be a fairly direct hit to cause damage (my hopeful prognosis). Unless there is a domino affect....in which case we are probably fucked.


So long as they miss the van that wouldn't necessarily be a disaster would it? Might clear some space that you'd want to anyway?

Now, if I could break into a the van you could tell me where it was and I'd pop up and remove the camera for you


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 26, 2013)

2hats said:


> Even one of the model runs this evening is hinting things might just not be as they have seemed (thus far)


 

As in less serious? Haven't checked netweather-based and other technical details.

But the downgrade possibility is *seriously* believable -- I check forecasts all the time in festival season, and very often the *MUDBATH FEAR*  ends up being laughed at by us veterans once we turn up to see a few puddles  .....


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 26, 2013)

trashpony said:


> You're not being v encouraging



I'd rather some closely planted old Poplars, with no canopy, than a big expansive deciduous still in leaf tbh


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 26, 2013)

smmudge said:


> You can tell I know all about tree surgery


Actually this has got me wondering - Why are they called 'tree surgeons'?  I suppose it is about chopping off limbs, kind of, but calling themselves surgeons is a bit arrogant. Putting themselves in the same category as brain surgeons.

It's an excuse to charge loads for their services  - any old drunk with a chainsaw and a ladder could do it tbh


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Oct 26, 2013)

William of Walworth said:


> But the downgrade possibility is *seriously* believable -- I check forecasts all the time in festival season, and very often the *MUDBATH FEAR*  ends up being laughed at by us veterans once we turn up to see a few puddles  .....


I would tend to agree that there's a case for thinking it might miss us completely or simply not be as strong.

But I'd rather have a warning - I moved everything that's moveable from the garden yesterday which was handy as I had a bit of a clear up as well.


----------



## 2hats (Oct 26, 2013)

William of Walworth said:


> As in less serious?



Yes. Hints in last GFS run (18z) of a downgrade; lower winds, further south, two centres of low pressure developing.  Hiccup or significant? Before lunch tomorrow we'll have had another two runs and a better idea. It is after all only one run of one model, albeit with observations of the initial growth of this system as inputs for pretty much the first time.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 26, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> Actually this has got me wondering - Why are they called 'tree surgeons'?  I suppose it is about chopping off limbs, kind of, but calling themselves surgeons is a bit arrogant. Putting themselves in the same category as brain surgeons.
> 
> It's an excuse to charge loads for their services  - any old drunk with a chainsaw and a ladder could do it tbh


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 26, 2013)

Nice one 2hats. Will actually make an effort to recheck details myself, very soon.


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 26, 2013)

Tree surgeons -- most of em are ex-road protesters gone professional, IME


----------



## trashpony (Oct 26, 2013)

2hats said:


> Yes. Hints in last GFS run (18z) of a downgrade; lower winds, further south, two centres of low pressure developing.  Hiccup or significant? Before lunch tomorrow we'll have had another two runs and a better idea. It is after all only one run of one model, albeit with observations of the initial growth of this system as inputs for pretty much the first time.


I'm just going to keep checking before I do major trampoline surgery


----------



## Looby (Oct 26, 2013)

sheothebudworths said:


> You're museli mountain way, eh?
> My bezzer can stand on her bed at the top of ladysmith and see my house  but when there's the MIST in the dale....well, y'know



What's muesli mountain? : D


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 26, 2013)

William of Walworth said:


> Tree surgeons -- most of em are ex-road protesters gone professional, IME



There's one guy I know in Brighton, who's still very much into canopy occupations. Young mans game though.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 26, 2013)

William of Walworth said:


> Why the panic? Most of this 'storm's going to seriously getcha!' shite is WELL over-exaggerated .....



err zombies William ZOMBIES!!!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 26, 2013)

sparklefish said:


> What's muesli mountain? : D


 
A mountain made of muesli?


----------



## free spirit (Oct 26, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> Actually this has got me wondering - Why are they called 'tree surgeons'?  I suppose it is about chopping off limbs, kind of, but calling themselves surgeons is a bit arrogant. Putting themselves in the same category as brain surgeons.
> 
> It's an excuse to charge loads for their services  - any old drunk with a chainsaw and a ladder could do it tbh


we accidentally ended up with pretty much that service... the results did not please me.

I'd spent a couple of days up a 30 year old ash one year carefully hand cutting the branches in the right places to trim it back at the right time of year to leave the tree looking like an ash should look. Next summer I was busy so found someone advertising locally and got them in to cut the hedge, and foolishly asked them to just thin out the regrowth on the tree, but leave the main branches intact... came back to find they'd just attacked it with a chainsaw and rounded the entire thing off, and barely touched the regrowth I'd wanted them to sort out.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 26, 2013)

Bish advice: If anyone turns up to do your tree work on a biggish tree, with only a ladder & a chainsaw, tell them to fuck off.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 26, 2013)

wiskey said:


> err zombies William ZOMBIES!!!


 
And he's spoiling our fun talking about the killer mega storm about to lay waste to Southern England.


----------



## coley (Oct 26, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> I'm only about 1.5 miles (as the crow flies) from you sheo - so there is a great possibility that I will see your trampoline!


Possibly coming through your living room window


----------



## free spirit (Oct 26, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Bish advice: If anyone turns up to do your tree work on a biggish tree, with only a ladder & a chainsaw, tell them to fuck off.


lol - after doing our tree (hunwe use harnesses sometimes for the solar panels, so was harnessed up in the tree), my neighbour asked about some big trees out at a cabin they'd inherited.

I honestly don't know how you'd go about that size tree... certainly didn't work trying it with a hangover, some climbing rope, harness etc. I'd not appreciated the difference when dealing with branches you can't even get your arms round. Ended up pretty much shitting myself on a branch 50 foot up before talking some sense into myself and climbing back down to advise that the professionals were needed and they'd be worth every penny.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 26, 2013)

coley said:


> Possibly coming through your living room window


----------



## elbows (Oct 26, 2013)

I would like to see the next model run output, whether the downgrade continues to show up on the GFS, but I don't think I'll be awake by then.


----------



## coley (Oct 26, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> I'm not enjoying the prospect of turning up for work on Monday morning, with 92mph gusts tbh. I'm a tree surgeon for those that didn't know. I've been off sick since tues with (proper) man flu, so there's no getting out of Monday!
> 
> And I know that come Monday morning, all the chainsaws will be blunt!!


Just too make your life easier I could turn up with a five ton trailer to remove all that pesky wood, instead of it lying about hindering commuters


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 26, 2013)

coley said:


> Just too make your life easier I could turn up with a five ton trailer to remove all that pesky wood, instead of it lying about hindering commuters



Apparently, & from some first accounts after the storm of 87, the 'level' in Brighton was used as the dumping spot for all city trees blown over. People were down there for weeks cutting & taking logs for their fires & stoves. According co-workers, it was the biggest timber pyre known in the UK once the council lit it.

e2a: can't be arsed to google it now, but there must be some archive photos of it.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 26, 2013)

I was thinking earlier there might be some great bonfires this year.


----------



## coley (Oct 26, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> A mountain made of muesli?





wiskey said:


> I was thinking earlier there might be some great bonfires this year.


nope, the fire brigade  fire and rescue service won't allow it.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 26, 2013)

coley said:


> nope, the fire brigade fire and rescue service  water fairies won't allow it.


fixed it


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 27, 2013)

elbows said:


> I would like to see the next model run output, whether the downgrade continues to show up on the GFS, but I don't think I'll be awake by then.



Not sure if you saw this link I posted earlier - http://www.netweather.tv/index.cgi?action=nwdc;sess=

Not too sure how accurate (undecided) it is without comparing with other inaccurate (undecided) models  But it's impressive & fun to use.

Look forward to your model updates tomorrow. Hopefully you'll be telling us tomorrow that it's shifted, & will inevitably without doubt,hit Northern France


----------



## coley (Oct 27, 2013)

wiskey said:


> fixed it


Naw, your being unfair. The local councils inflict their directives' on the fire brigade, most of them are quite happy to see rubbish being burned but the councils demand to see an assessment on the composition of each bonfire, you really couldn't make it up, it's the DM made believable, FFS


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 27, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Not sure if you saw this link I posted earlier - http://www.netweather.tv/index.cgi?action=nwdc;sess=
> 
> Not too sure how accurate (undecided) it is without comparing with other inaccurate (undecided) models  But it's impressive & fun to use.
> 
> Look forward to your model updates tomorrow. Hopefully you'll be telling us tomorrow that it's shifted, & will inevitably without doubt,hit Northern France



e2a; Just remembered your Fish link elbows, to the link I've posted, so you have seen it


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 27, 2013)

A bit breezy here in Manchester at the moment, and squally rain.  Nothing nicer than listening to the wind and rain in the middle of the night.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Oct 27, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Not sure if you saw this link I posted earlier - http://www.netweather.tv/index.cgi?action=nwdc;sess=
> 
> Not too sure how accurate (undecided) it is without comparing with other inaccurate (undecided) models  But it's impressive & fun to use.


The killer ball of red stuff moving up the channel seems to have become a smallish orange blob as of now. Still pretty tightly packed and nasty looking for the south coast and here.

Running the model on to next Sunday shows a bigger blob running across Wales and the Midlands. This is probably just a spot of breeze though.


----------



## elbows (Oct 27, 2013)

Yeah the 00Z run of the GFS model continued the trend that first showed up in the 18Z. The low not so low, and moving through more quickly. I've not looked at other models to see if any of them have mirrored this possibility.


----------



## Ponyutd (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm quite looking forward to all this.....in a big kid sort of way


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 27, 2013)

BBC weather now saying 53mph winds at 0600hrs Monday morning for Brighton, that's up from last nights prediction! On my phone atm so can't run that model, but will have a look later. Where's elbows fish?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 27, 2013)

elbows said:


> Yeah the 00Z run of the GFS model continued the trend that first showed up in the 18Z. The low not so low, and moving through more quickly. I've not looked at other models to see if any of them have mirrored this possibility.



Let us know your findings


----------



## trashpony (Oct 27, 2013)

45mph at 7am here. I have to leave just before 8 to drive the kittens to the middle of nowhere to have their balls chopped off 

But XC have downgraded the biggest gusts to 71mph at 3am which is much better. Middle of the night is an improvement. I'm a bit worried about next door's fence though - 2 panels blew down last winter and they've not put them back up so there's one solitary panel standing up on it's lonesome which looks mighty vulnerable to me ...


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 27, 2013)

BlueSquareThing said:


> The killer ball of red stuff moving up the channel seems to have become a smallish orange blob as of now.



Let's hope it stays that way!


----------



## kenny g (Oct 27, 2013)

http://www.netweather.tv/index.cgi?action=weather-alerts;reg=7;sess= is pretty concerning


----------



## Looby (Oct 27, 2013)

kenny g said:


> http://www.netweather.tv/index.cgi?action=weather-alerts;reg=7;sess= is pretty concerning



Ooh fuck! We're right in the 80-90 bit. 

I won't lie, I'm quite scared.
To put this in context, I'm scared of absolutely everything but I'm fucked if I'm driving to work Monday morning if it's really going to be that bad! 

We haven't got much to secure in the garden but we have got to do something with our bins as they're right by my car.

We also need to bury a cat but it's already bucketing down out there. Hmmm


----------



## elbows (Oct 27, 2013)

It sounds like other models are picking up on the downgrade too, and it may well be reflected in forecasts given throughout today.

It will still be rather windy on the coast, but not the monster numbers that were flying around in recent days. That netweather graphic was done before the models started to downgrade the storm, so they will probably update it later.

I will wait till the next model run starts to come out around 9.30am before I start to form any conclusions.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 27, 2013)

Don't fret too much sparklefish, we'll all get a better idea later of how this storm is shaping. It could even miss most of the UK yet. Here's hoping it does!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 27, 2013)

elbows - are the models updated every two hours then?


----------



## elbows (Oct 27, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> elbows - are the models updated every two hours then?



Nt sure about all of them but the GFS is updated every 6 hours. But it takes about 3 and half hours from the start of a model run before the graphical charts for that run start to emerge on sites like net weather.

The GFS runs at 6am, 12 noon, 6pm and 12 midnight, GMT. Now that the clocks have gone back our local time matches the times shown on the charts, and the 6am run (6Z) will start to appear a little after 9.30am.

The GFS runs which have shown a downgrade are the 18Z from yesterday (6pm) and the 00Z (midnight).


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 27, 2013)

So from 12 noon & 6pm we should pretty much have up to date info on what's going to happen? 

Cheers for that info!


----------



## elbows (Oct 27, 2013)

Also thats just when the graph data starts to appear, it takes a while. So I'd expect forecasts to be tweaked somewhere between 10am-11am


Mr.Bishie said:


> So from 12 noon & 6pm we should pretty much have up to date info on what's going to happen?
> 
> Cheers for that info!



Well at noon and 6pm the latest data at that time will be fed into the start of those model runs. But we won't see the results of that till after 3.30pm and 9.30pm. In the meantime, look for forecast updates somewhere between 9.30-11am based on the 6am model run which is still chugging away right now.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 27, 2013)

Got you. Cheers.


----------



## sunny jim (Oct 27, 2013)

sparklefish said:


> What's muesli mountain? : D



A green party stronghold in Brighton built on a hill.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Oct 27, 2013)

sparklefish said:


> Ooh fuck! We're right in the 80-90 bit.
> 
> I won't lie, I'm quite scared.
> To put this in context, I'm scared of absolutely everything but I'm fucked if I'm driving to work Monday morning if it's really going to be that bad!
> ...



That was last nights warnings though and the models seem to have become a *little* less severe overnight as far as I can tell. So it may not be total chaos. Perhaps… 

Lovely and sunny with a breeze here just now. Off down to London to watch the NFL game though so who knows what'll happen on the railways today…


----------



## brogdale (Oct 27, 2013)

sunny jim said:


> A green party stronghold in Brighton built on a hill.



Talking of which....let's hope that those folk have properly tied down their museli ricks...



http://www.lightningwizard.com/maps/Europe/gfs_gusts_eur24.png

http://www.lightningwizard.com/maps/Europe/gfs_gusts_eur27.png

http://www.lightningwizard.com/maps/Europe/gfs_gusts_eur30.png


----------



## Looby (Oct 27, 2013)

sunny jim said:


> A green party stronghold in Brighton built on a hill.



I googled, there's even a market named after it. 
: D I lived in Brighton for a bit but I don't remember muesli mountain.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 27, 2013)

And no sheothebudworths, we don't reside on museli mountain!  Close, but not quite.


----------



## sunny jim (Oct 27, 2013)

A mate of mine was due to do a charity parachute jump on Monday but thankfully health and safety has stepped in and cancelled it. Good job too, she was jumping near Portsmouth and would have probably ended up in the North Sea


----------



## brogdale (Oct 27, 2013)

'midst all the chatter about downgrades.....folk from Brizzle across to E.Anglia need to be aware of the potential for flash flooding...that dark blue (v.heavy rain) don't show up too often...


----------



## bi0boy (Oct 27, 2013)

Right over me!


----------



## brogdale (Oct 27, 2013)

Having wittered on the other day about Crispin & Crispinian's feast and their alleged connection with my old home town of Fav....there's also a Favvy connection with St. Jude (feast day tomorrow; hence the name of the storm). The Cath in Tanner's St. Faversham holds the national shrine to said Jude.

Anyone who knows Fav ("Southcliffe") may share my amusement that Jude is said to be the patron saint of _*desperate cases and lost causes*_...pass the Bishop's Finger...hic.....


----------



## Geri (Oct 27, 2013)

Hope I can get all the cats in, including the stray, before it hits.


----------



## bi0boy (Oct 27, 2013)

Geri said:


> Hope I can get all the cats in, including the stray, before it hits.



My last cat if a windy storm came by she'd run in and hide under the toilet cistern.


----------



## FiFi (Oct 27, 2013)

Geri said:


> Hope I can get all the cats in, including the stray, before it hits.


Mine havn't been outside since the wind got up on Friday. They're cowering under the duvet instead


----------



## Voley (Oct 27, 2013)

From the Beeb:


> Forecasters said *exposed coasts in Cornwall*, Devon, Dorset, Hampshire, West Sussex, East Sussex and Kent could face the strongest winds


Ah. That'll be me, then.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 27, 2013)

The storm is on twatter now too 

https://twitter.com/UKStorm2013


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 27, 2013)

NVP said:


> From the Beeb:
> 
> Ah. That'll be me, then.



And me. Though it does look as though it's not going to be as fierce as first predicted. But seeing as the thing is still out in the Atlantic, that could all change again.


----------



## Leafster (Oct 27, 2013)

ETA: Sorry Mr.Bishie I didn't see your post - I was too busy c&ping the tweet.


----------



## Voley (Oct 27, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> And me. Though it does look as though it's not going to be as fierce as first predicted. But seeing as the thing is still out in the Atlantic, that could all change again.


I'm looking at the Atlantic just now. It looks well pissed off.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 27, 2013)

NVP said:


> I'm looking at the Atlantic just now. It looks well pissed off.



Let us know when that anger arrives mate, as you'll be the first on Urban to feel that wrath!


----------



## wiskey (Oct 27, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> The storm is on twatter now too
> 
> https://twitter.com/UKStorm2013


The name Pandora hasn't caught on then...


----------



## Corax (Oct 27, 2013)

Bright sunshine and a light breeze down here on the South coast right now...


----------



## Voley (Oct 27, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Let us know when that anger arrives mate, as you'll be the first on Urban to feel that wrath!


Ooh! A report from the frontline! 

NVP, 2 miles from Lands End, in a flak jacket.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 27, 2013)

wiskey said:


> The name Pandora hasn't caught on then...



It would seem not


----------



## Voley (Oct 27, 2013)

It is fucking windy already tbf. Has been all weekend.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 27, 2013)

brogdale said:


> from Brizzle across to E.Anglia need to be aware of the potential for flash flooding...that dark blue (v.heavy rain) don't show up too often...



It always rains here... Except this morning which was lovely


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 27, 2013)

Corax said:


> Bright sunshine and a light breeze down here on the South coast right now...



Light breeze? Where are you?


----------



## trashpony (Oct 27, 2013)

NVP said:


> I'm looking at the Atlantic just now. It looks well pissed off.


Channel is looking a bit choppy. It's also remarkably ship-free which is unusual. I've got to take the foal to a party later so I might nip down to the harbour while he's there to see what's what


----------



## brogdale (Oct 27, 2013)

Latest from NAE model looks like Essex/South East Anglia is really going to feel the effects as the system pulls away..those iosbars really are very tight there...


----------



## Corax (Oct 27, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:
			
		

> Light breeze? Where are you?



Bang central


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 27, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Channel is looking a bit choppy. It's also remarkably ship-free which is unusual. I've got to take the foal to a party later so I might nip down to the harbour while he's there to see what's what


 
I read that a lot of ferry crossing have been cancelled, which is sensible just in case it gets bad.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm conflicted about all this. I usually love meteorological disasters, but I have a day off tomorrow, and if the office is closed anyway because London has been flattened by storms then I will feel cheated.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 27, 2013)

Brighton and Hove buses tweeted earlier to that their 13x service around the Beachy Head loop has been cancelled


----------



## Voley (Oct 27, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Brighton and Hove buses tweeted earlier to that their 13x service around the Beachy Head loop has been cancelled


Pussies.


----------



## rover07 (Oct 27, 2013)

Where is this storm then? Very disappointed so far.


----------



## Voley (Oct 27, 2013)

Michael Fish is already on telly saying it's much easier to predict these things nowadays.


----------



## Looby (Oct 27, 2013)

NVP said:


> Michael Fish is already on telly saying it's much easier to predict these things nowadays.



Did you think he looked really odd? His skin was stretched but strangely smooth.


----------



## Voley (Oct 27, 2013)

sparklefish said:


> Did you think he looked really odd? His skin was stretched but strangely smooth.


I didn't notice that, no.  But I'll keep an eye out when they show him again in half an hours time.


----------



## Looby (Oct 27, 2013)

NVP said:


> I didn't notice that, no.  But I'll keep an eye out when they show him again in half an hours time.



I would appreciate that, thanks.

I'll also rewind it and show Mr s when he comes in. : )


----------



## Voley (Oct 27, 2013)

sparklefish said:


> I would appreciate that, thanks.
> 
> I'll also rewind it and show Mr s when he comes in. : )


OH! Rewind! You can do that with the telly now can't you? I will check!


----------



## Voley (Oct 27, 2013)

I think he looks OK.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 27, 2013)

rover07 said:


> Where is this storm then? Very disappointed so far.



Oh, he's out there alright...about 7 hours ago he was out there in the Atlantic where the isobars go a 'bit funny'...have a look:-
http://www.nrlmry.navy.mil/sat-bin/...rranean_Mediterranean_1.x.jpg&MOSAIC_SCALE=15

e2a : you can watch the beast developing here, as well....

http://www.yr.no/satellitt/europa_animasjon.html


----------



## Looby (Oct 27, 2013)

NVP said:


> I think he looks OK.



Maybe it's me then. His face looked all puffy and smooth.
If it wasn't michael Fish, I might have suspected a bit of tinkering.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 27, 2013)

sparklefish said:


> Maybe it's me then. His face looked all puffy and smooth.
> If it wasn't michael Fish, I might have suspected a bit of tinkering.


He definitely looked puffed up and stretched, with a bit of wtf telly makeup too.

Maybe he just got old and fat


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 27, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> He definitely looked puffed up and stretched, with a bit of wtf telly makeup too.
> 
> Maybe he just got old and fat


 
This is what I thought when I saw his mug on the website - just older, fatter, whiter haired and wrinklier.  Happens to all of us.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 27, 2013)

Blue skys but very breezy here...only dry my washing on the line to celebrate!


----------



## Voley (Oct 27, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> This is what I thought when I saw his mug on the website - just older, fatter, whiter haired and wrinklier.  Happens to all of us.


I look like that now.


----------



## Tankus (Oct 27, 2013)

Tidy fun....spent the morning power jetting my patios and drive , as I know that my water tanks are going to get refilled  tonight ,  well windy....but nice when the suns out between showers


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 27, 2013)

The wind is picking up in the balmy south west and it's started to rain.
Amazingly there was still bread and potatoes to be had in Aldi - but it was very busy and the security guard was very much in evidence.

I've put the wheelie bin on its side.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 27, 2013)

intense rain during the night but nothing more


----------



## Geri (Oct 27, 2013)

Seriously, what the fuck is wrong with people? It's a storm, not Armageddon.

I am thinking twice about putting my recycling out tonight though.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 27, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Oh, he's out there alright...about 7 hours ago he was out there in the Atlantic...



_Pandora_ is a _girl!_


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 27, 2013)

Geri said:


> Seriously, what the fuck is wrong with people? It's a storm, not Armageddon.



Quoted for remembrance when the south is obliterated later.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 27, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> campanula Looking at the weather for Norwich, a 35mph SW gusting to 55mph is about it.



I'm gonna have fun speaking to my parents on the phone tonight, if it's really blowy, as they're all of about 12 meters from the sea wall in an already-constantly windy part of north Norfolk.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 27, 2013)

sheothebudworths said:


> I am TOTALLY LOLing at MY OWN JOKE!



Second sign of impending lunacy, that!!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 27, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> I'm gonna have fun speaking to my parents on the phone tonight, if it's really blowy, as they're all of about 12 meters from the sea wall in an already-constantly windy part of north Norfolk.


----------



## Looby (Oct 27, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Quoted for remembrance when the south is obliterated later.



: D 

We haven't got many candles. This is entirely my husbands fault as he made me chuck loads away. Then when we went to ikea he banned me from buying more.

If we're huddled together, playing scrabble by the light of our phones I'm going to kill him in the face.


----------



## elbows (Oct 27, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> I'm gonna have fun speaking to my parents on the phone tonight, if it's really blowy, as they're all of about 12 meters from the sea wall in an already-constantly windy part of north Norfolk.



It will probably be quite windy then, but the highest winds there could be from 3am-7am if the model I looked at matches the reality.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 27, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


>



They had a coastal easterly force 9 last year, where the sea was breaking well over the top of the sea wall, and pretty much swamped the banked dunes behind. My parents, though, they think that sort of shit is *amusing*! 
I'm just hoping the old fella doesn't remember that the digicam I gave him for his birthday takes HD video, or the mad old bugger will be out there trying to film everything!


----------



## EastEnder (Oct 27, 2013)

Geri said:


> Seriously, what the fuck is wrong with people? It's a storm, not Armageddon.


Are you new to urban?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 27, 2013)

wiskey said:


> Am officially fully cooked ... so I predict smack bang in the middle of the worst storm we've had for 5 million years



I admire your _savoir faire_, madam!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 27, 2013)

wiskey said:


> I told dervish we need to stockpile chocolate tomorrow and he said we should also prepare for a zombie apocalypse... I was just thinking I'd buy a few bags of malteasers, I'm not really up for battling the undead



No worries.  By the time enough people have died for there to be a Zombie Horde (TM) in your local area, you'll have delivered your child, and be in the mood for some righteous machete hewage!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 27, 2013)

I've just heard this described as potentially "the worst storm for five years", which is something of a climb down...

Although I suppose the worst storm for 5000 years would also be the worst storm for 5 years.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 27, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> Actually this has got me wondering - Why are they called 'tree surgeons'?  I suppose it is about chopping off limbs, kind of, but calling themselves surgeons is a bit arrogant. Putting themselves in the same category as brain surgeons.
> 
> It's an excuse to charge loads for their services  - any old drunk with a chainsaw and a ladder could do it tbh



TBF, a decent tree surgeon isn't just some pisshead with a chainsaw, who'll probably lop of a few limbs and then the entire fucking tree dies.  They do generally know enough about what they're doing to do the necessary, and then minimise the risk of the tree getting infected with anything, hence "surgeon".


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 27, 2013)

so we are all not gonna die


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 27, 2013)

brogdale said:


> 'midst all the chatter about downgrades.....folk from Brizzle across to E.Anglia need to be aware of the potential for flash flooding...that dark blue (v.heavy rain) don't show up too often...



Ooh, they're going to get proper rinsed in The Wash!


----------



## EastEnder (Oct 27, 2013)

Ax^ said:


> so we are all not gonna die


We are _definitely_ all going to die.

Probably not today though.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 27, 2013)

EastEnder said:
			
		

> We are definitely all going to die.
> 
> Probably not today though.



I am already dead


----------



## Garek (Oct 27, 2013)

I have a job interview tomorrow at 11am. Was going to take the motorbike  reckon the winds will have died down enough by then?


----------



## Geri (Oct 27, 2013)

EastEnder said:


> Are you new to urban?


 
Heh, I meant the Doomsday Preppers on Other Forums and in shops buying up all the bread.


----------



## EastEnder (Oct 27, 2013)

Badgers said:


> I am already dead


Zombies are such a let down in real life. Damn you Hollywood!


----------



## xes (Oct 27, 2013)

Garek said:


> I have a job interview tomorrow at 11am. Was going to take the motorbike  reckon the winds will have died down enough by then?


you'll be fine, just make yourself look as big as possible, and the wind will go and hassle someone else.

(and good luck in your interview!)


----------



## magneze (Oct 27, 2013)

Quite a nice day so far. Lulling us into a false sense of security before apocalypse?


----------



## Garek (Oct 27, 2013)

magneze said:


> Quite a nice day so far. Lulling us into a false sense of security before apocalypse?



Windy in SE London. Main winds are meant to be in the wee hours.


----------



## bi0boy (Oct 27, 2013)

Windier here than it was recently forecast to be at this time (29mph vs 20mph) 

I therefore predict a Category 5 Hurricane and 27ft storm surge on all coastlines tonight


----------



## xes (Oct 27, 2013)

I forgot to panic buy rizla papers 

I'm going to have to venture outside again!


----------



## EastEnder (Oct 27, 2013)

magneze said:


> Quite a nice day so far. Lulling us into a false sense of security before apocalypse?


If you're not already hiding under the kitchen table with a years supply of baked beans & enough ammo to take down a rampaging rhino, then I'm afraid it's already too late...


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 27, 2013)

Savage gusts here already - watching the 40ft Leylandii through the front window a few doors down 

Good luck with the job int Garek


----------



## wiskey (Oct 27, 2013)

It rained a bit earlier ... but it's Bristol, it does that. 

Now blue skies again. 

It's going to be a fart in a teacup and I'm not going to get a new trampoline


----------



## _pH_ (Oct 27, 2013)

wiskey said:


> It rained a bit earlier ... but it's Bristol, it does that.
> 
> Now blue skies again.
> 
> It's going to be a fart in a teacup and I'm not going to get a new trampoline


I just spoke to my gf (she's down the road from you in Ashton) and she said it's not that blowy yet there, at least not compared to what's forecast. She could hear how windy it is where I am and was quite suprised - but then I am sat under a big tree in the garden of Southwark Cathedral. It's ok, the Lord will protect me.


----------



## _pH_ (Oct 27, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Channel is looking a bit choppy. It's also remarkably ship-free which is unusual. I've got to take the foal to a party later so I might nip down to the harbour while he's there to see what's what


I've been at your harbour in a storm before. Great fun trying not to get soaked by the waves crashing over the harbour wall!


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 27, 2013)

It's gusty enough in East Bristol.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 27, 2013)

Will I have to go to work tomorrow???


----------



## trashpony (Oct 27, 2013)

_pH_ said:


> I've been at your harbour in a storm before. Great fun trying not to get soaked by the waves crashing over the harbour wall!



Some numpty left their car in the harbour car park overnight the other week and it got washed into the sea


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 27, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Will I have to go to work tomorrow???


It depends what you do ..

balloonist ?


----------



## EastEnder (Oct 27, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Will I have to go to work tomorrow???


No, you have my permission to stay at home. If they have a problem with that, just let me know, I'll set them straight.


----------



## Ponyutd (Oct 27, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> It depends what you do ..
> 
> balloonist ?


Kite maker.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 27, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> TBF, a decent tree surgeon isn't just some pisshead with a chainsaw, who'll probably lop of a few limbs and then the entire fucking tree dies.  They do generally know enough about what they're doing to do the necessary, and then minimise the risk of the tree getting infected with anything, hence "surgeon".


Lots of them are old drunks with ladders and a chainsaw though, the trick is that they are old drunks  who know about trees.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 27, 2013)

Been a lovely day here, sunny, blue skies, very windy and the gusts are increasing in strength BUT the washing has dried a treat!


----------



## andysays (Oct 27, 2013)

Just been out for a few bits and pieces, and although it's pretty breezy, everyone I saw seems to be going about their normal Sunday activities.

Sainsburys was busy, but I suspect it always is on a Sunday lunchtime, and there was no sign of empty shelves or people fighting over the last three-pack of candles, more interested in getting a pumpkin.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 27, 2013)

> @UKStorm2013 Hearing that Portsmouth Council seafront exclusion ban from 15:00 today.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 27, 2013)

> @UKStorm2013 ship forecast Portland Dorset cyclonic severe gale 9 to violent storm 11 for a time, poss hurricane force 12 later


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 27, 2013)

Wind turbine blown over in Devon!  e2a: last night too!






http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-devon-24691465


----------



## kenny g (Oct 27, 2013)

East London / Essex is blowing. It is just a gradual but continuous increase in wind strength. At this rate of change this evening is going to be a belter.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 27, 2013)

I dropped the foal at a party at 1pm and walked along the cliffs and got home about an hour ago. The wind has SERIOUSLY upped its game since we walked to the party - I'm going to have to collect him in the car as I think he's going to get blown over 

Trains here are being suspended until 9-10am tomorrow


----------



## _pH_ (Oct 27, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> TBF, a decent tree surgeon isn't just some pisshead with a chainsaw, who'll probably lop of a few limbs and then the entire fucking tree dies.  They do generally know enough about what they're doing to do the necessary, and then minimise the risk of the tree getting infected with anything, hence "surgeon".


TBF, no decent arborist would use the term 'tree surgeon' to describe themselves these days.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 27, 2013)

_pH_ said:


> TBF, no decent arborist would use the term 'tree surgeon' to describe themselves these days.



I find myself always having to use the term tree surgeon, as no one knows what the fuck an arborist is


----------



## Looby (Oct 27, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


>



I'm a dorset lass. Eek indeed! We're 2 miles ish from the coast.


----------



## Favelado (Oct 27, 2013)

Tree Surgeon is a lovely job title. Arborist sounds a little dull in comparison.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 27, 2013)

No southeastern trains running tomorrow morning, until network rail declare all tracks safe.


----------



## xes (Oct 27, 2013)

It's ok, for those worried, I now have my skins.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 27, 2013)

I have been to lidl to stockpile chocolate, it's not very weathersome and the only thing I noticed they had sold out of seemed to be clotted cream  I even got fresh warm bread  

Having said it's not very weathersome SIL has just cycled over and said it was really hard work and very gusty.


----------



## xes (Oct 27, 2013)

walking the dogs in a few hours is going to be fun


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 27, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> I find myself always having to use the term tree surgeon, as no one knows what the fuck an arborist is



Arborist = treelover , surely?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 27, 2013)

the leaves are dancing outside


----------



## Looby (Oct 27, 2013)

We have popcorn and ice cream plus bread and milk so all essentials covered although I don't have any ready salted crisps. 

DISASTER!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 27, 2013)

First Elm (that I know of) down in Brighton!!!







Look at what should be a root plate. Fungal disease. Fuck I'm going to be busy tomorrow


----------



## Batboy (Oct 27, 2013)

NVP said:


> Colin. I'm calling this storm Colin. Or possibly Nigel.


Fucking sexist  pig! It should be Nigella!


----------



## xes (Oct 27, 2013)

The storm already has a name


----------



## RedDragon (Oct 27, 2013)

I thought it had got dark too early, despite the clock rollback, only to discover the washing I pegged out earlier plastered against my window.


----------



## kenny g (Oct 27, 2013)

Anyone planning to go out tonight to get some live footage? If so, headcams and bicycles might be interesting. Take care out there.


----------



## Gerry1time (Oct 27, 2013)

Doesn't seem that blowy in Bristol yet, where I'm currently resting up in preparation to start running around and screaming as the apocalypse unfolds.


----------



## Favelado (Oct 27, 2013)

Batboy said:


> It should be Nigella!



So you want your storm middle-class do you?


----------



## brogdale (Oct 27, 2013)

Gerry1time said:


> Doesn't seem that blowy in Bristol yet, where I'm currently resting up in preparation to start running around and screaming as the apocalypse unfolds.



I can't personally vouch for this, but from a specialist weather site this would appear to be a genuine update:-



> Here is another update from a teleconference that I was in an hour ago with the Met Office and various aviation agencies and departments.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wiskey (Oct 27, 2013)

Gerry1time said:


> Doesn't seem that blowy in Bristol yet, where I'm currently resting up in preparation to start running around and screaming as the apocalypse unfolds.


It's pretty calm in bemmy too... So far

45kts =50mph?


----------



## Voley (Oct 27, 2013)

Just been down to Sennen Cove to see the swell. 15 foot waves breaking over the headland. Fucking awesome.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 27, 2013)

NVP said:


> Just been down to Sennen Cove to see the swell. 15 foot waves breaking over the headland. Fucking awesome.


surf's up ?


----------



## Voley (Oct 27, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> surf's up ?


It was tubing a bit on some of the smaller ones funnily enough. Getting out there without getting killed would take a bit of doing mind.


----------



## Corax (Oct 27, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> On foot or by train?


One does not merely _walk_ into etc...


----------



## Voley (Oct 27, 2013)

Here's some film from a storm in Sennen  a few years back. It's bigger than this today:


----------



## silverfish (Oct 27, 2013)

NVP said:


> Here's some film from a storm in Sennen  a few years back. It's bigger than this today:




don't worry no one lives there in the winter


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 27, 2013)

Oh bloody hell, flying from LA to London tonight, supposed to land at 11 tomorrow morning. Will the plane crash and we all die? Or worse, be diverted to Prestwick??


----------



## weepiper (Oct 27, 2013)

Have we had this yet?


----------



## weepiper (Oct 27, 2013)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Or worse, be diverted to Prestwick??


Truly, a fate worse than death.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 27, 2013)

> @UKStorm2013
> Greater Anglia trains announce no service tomorrow morning until at least 9am.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Oct 27, 2013)

NVP said:


> Here's some film from a storm in Sennen  a few years back. It's bigger than this today:




Looks a tad un-dramatic, to be honest.


----------



## weepiper (Oct 27, 2013)

NVP said:


> Here's some film from a storm in Sennen  a few years back. It's bigger than this today:




pffft


----------



## Ground Elder (Oct 27, 2013)

I have a palm tree outside my window, so I can pretend to be in Miami  Twitter tells me the next band of heavy rain has hit Scilly, so NVP should get it soon.


----------



## _pH_ (Oct 27, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> First Elm (that I know of) down in Brighton!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any idea what specie? I imagine the inspection regime is quite rigorous so maybe something less visible/predictable like Kretzschmaria?


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 27, 2013)

The spider in next door's hedge is breaking camp.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 27, 2013)

They've shut the Sheppey crossing so you're a bit buggered if you live there and haven't gone home


----------



## brogdale (Oct 27, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Sheppey; you're a bit buggered if you live there



Sorry, couldn't resist cfy.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 27, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Sorry, couldn't resist cfy.


I wrote something v similar after that horrible crash on the bridge


----------



## brogdale (Oct 27, 2013)

Bit of a heads-up for our Brizzleshire contingent:-

(from twatter, so they're in reverse order...



> 9:38 AM - 27 Oct 13 &middot; Details
> " data-you-follow="false" data-you-block="false">
> *an Fergusson* ‏@*fergieweather*  1m
> W COUNTRY CONTD So hopefully a rather short-lived phase of highest risk circa 03-06GMT but very dangerous crosswind M5 jcns 20-23 especially
> ...



Keep safe down there.

e2a : if that's the 'pressure surge' we may well see the MO go 'Red' on the basis of those wind-speeds.


----------



## Gerry1time (Oct 27, 2013)

brogdale said:


> The strongest winds are expected to be around the Bristol/Cardiff area


----------



## colacubes (Oct 27, 2013)

On my phone so can't link but there is an actual tree down in Streatham. I think panic can commence


----------



## trashpony (Oct 27, 2013)

Archway


----------



## xes (Oct 27, 2013)

you've got to love Frankie


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 27, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> No southeastern trains running tomorrow morning, until network rail declare all tracks safe.



I guess that answers my question then.  Although I don't think my train is until 11.30. 




quimcunx said:


> I'm meant to be on a train from London to the South Coast on Monday.  How's that going to work out for me?


----------



## 8115 (Oct 27, 2013)

I think it will depend if there is any damage on the line, if not it should be fine by then but maybe busy with delayed journeys.


----------



## red rose (Oct 27, 2013)

Streatham:


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm thankful the only trees in my vicinity are leylandii and bamboo ...


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 27, 2013)

Cockfosters:


----------



## xes (Oct 27, 2013)

got a big "tree of heaven" in the garden, which is really really easy to break, it's like balsa wood. I'm betting most of the limbs will come down, which saves me the job of getting up there and cutting it down. *fingers crossed*


----------



## _pH_ (Oct 27, 2013)

Here in S London the winds seem to have died down a bit to my mind. 

Calm before the storm?


----------



## xes (Oct 27, 2013)

it'll be up and down like that for a while, big winds won't be till around 7am for london.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 27, 2013)

_pH_ said:


> Any idea what specie? I imagine the inspection regime is quite rigorous so maybe something less visible/predictable like Kretzschmaria?



Not sure on either tbh


----------



## pesh (Oct 27, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Cockfosters:


Looks like a world of pain right there


----------



## 8115 (Oct 27, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Cockfosters:


I know.  Imagine the after pictures.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 27, 2013)

^^^ that's not real surely!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 27, 2013)

_pH_ said:


> Here in S London the winds seem to have died down a bit to my mind.
> 
> Calm before the storm?



A lull is forecast here from 8-10pm, then all hell will break loose!


----------



## Looby (Oct 27, 2013)

My bastard neighbour has a massive shed/sun house type thing at the top of his garden which he's very proud of. If our silver birch landed on that, it would make me feel a little better about losing the lovely tree.
; )


----------



## silverfish (Oct 27, 2013)

xes said:


> got a big "tree of heaven" in the garden, which is really really easy to break, it's like balsa wood. I'm betting most of the limbs will come down, which saves me the job of getting up there and cutting it down. *fingers crossed*



Got a friend with a dirty great big tree in his garden with a preservation order on it, he's tried to "artificially weaken it" and has his fingers crossed also


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 27, 2013)

Mr.Bishie I've got a chestnut tree in the garden which I think is poorly.  No horse chestnuts this year or last.  Will I die?


I think I'll have rice pudding and tinned fruit for pudding tonight.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 27, 2013)

> @SkyNewsBreak
> London Overground has cancelled all trains tomorrow until 9am after which point it expects a normal service


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 27, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> Mr.Bishie I've got a chestnut tree in the garden which I think is poorly.  No horse chestnuts this year or last.  Will I die?
> 
> 
> I think I'll have rice pudding and tinned fruit for pudding tonight.



It doesn't bode well for you


----------



## bi0boy (Oct 27, 2013)

Cambridge is faring quite badly. I saw this on the way into town.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 27, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> It doesn't bode well for you



Can you reassure me about Sycamores? It's big an holding pretty full leaf.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 27, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> It doesn't bode well for you



As I thought.  I might have cake too and put my affairs in order.


----------



## Corax (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm still a bit unconvinced by this as far as Southampton's concerned.  Uk.weather, which I've always found the most reliable, has it maxing out at about 45mph around 3am.  It was a bit blustery earlier, but barely anything right now.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 27, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Can you reassure me about Sycamores? It's big an holding pretty full leaf.



Any species of tree in leaf getting battered by 70mph gusts is vunerable tbh.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 27, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Any species of tree in leaf getting battered by 70mph gusts is vunerable tbh.



Ta...I thought as much. 

If it falls it's onto my neighbour's. It looks healthy so I guess their insurance will have to sort it out.


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 27, 2013)

Cardiff report -bit blustery and very rainy earlier, a huge surprise in late October, now drizzly calm. Clearly awaiting Doomocalypse.


----------



## andysays (Oct 27, 2013)

pesh said:


> Looks like a world of pain right there



Doesn't look much like Cockfosters though


----------



## cantsin (Oct 27, 2013)

braver folk than me surfing awesome (pre) storm swells today down here in N Devon this avo. Left with my tail between my legs, the sprogs n wife jeering me back into the car.(good naturedly, just) .

No signif. storm drama developing here yet tho.


----------



## Balbi (Oct 27, 2013)

colacubes said:


> On my phone so can't link but there is an actual tree down in Streatham. I think panic can commence



Where's that in Streatham?


----------



## ChrisD (Oct 27, 2013)

Here in exeter it was v calm at 5pm.  Chickens roosting already. Rain has just started.  Glad I don't need to go out again for a while.


----------



## xes (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm about to go walk the dogs, I've packed my tent, some flare guns and a water purifier incase I get stranded. (and some poo bags)


----------



## colacubes (Oct 27, 2013)

Balbi said:


> Where's that in Streatham?



One on Garrads Rd and one one Mount Ephraim Rd apparently.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 27, 2013)

Chaos in Deptford:


----------



## Balbi (Oct 27, 2013)

I've got some massive effing trees about eighteen feet from my back door  Bugger.


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 27, 2013)

All the trees are brown


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 27, 2013)

Gales across the UK


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 27, 2013)

Weird, it's all gone calm and quiet round here. Does that mean stormageddon is about to hit?


----------



## Leafster (Oct 27, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> All the trees are brown


"leaves" surely?


----------



## Callie (Oct 27, 2013)

Theres half a lime tree down on my road  it might have just wanted a lie down though tbf

I was on the beach in Hastings last night, it was windy  but its probably always like that. I would have quite liked to stay down there for longer and have a play on the beach again today but my friends wanted to come asap. It was lovely and warm and sunny but very windy with the occasional showery bit.

Im a bit worried about my apple tree which is quite tall, still mostly in leaf and has a random large side branch which seems a bit wobbly if you push it  obviously the idea would be not to push it so can someone tell the wind that


----------



## rover07 (Oct 27, 2013)

Next door's bin has fallen over. Do I call 999?


----------



## boohoo (Oct 27, 2013)

We had large oak down the road lose a big branch the other week. I noticed another branch has a huge hole in it. Will it survive the wind?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 27, 2013)

Where are elbows & brogdale with the latest weather models? We need you!


----------



## brogdale (Oct 27, 2013)

Callie said:


> Theres half a lime tree down on my road  it might have just wanted a lie down though tbf
> 
> I was on the beach in Hastings last night, it was windy  but its probably always like that. I would have quite liked to stay down there for longer and have a play on the beach again today but my friends wanted to come asap. It was lovely and warm and sunny but very windy with the occasional showery bit.
> 
> Im a bit worried about my apple tree which is quite tall, still mostly in leaf and has a random large side branch which seems a bit wobbly if you push it  obviously the idea would be not to push it so can someone tell the wind that



Some very worrying news from Newhaven:-



> A 14-year-old boy is feared to have drowned after getting caught up in rough seas off Newhaven.
> 
> The local boy, who has not been named, was swimming with a friend at 4.15pm today when he disappeared under the waves.
> 
> ...





http://www.theargus.co.uk/news/1076...beach_in_Newhaven_after_playing_in_the_waves/


----------



## Ultimate (Oct 27, 2013)

So it's not for economic reasons that "we're all doomed."

It's because the Martians are about to invade. Those coming storms are just Martin & Co warming up. Invasion starts Halloween, 20.12 GMT. Location TBA.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 27, 2013)

A 14 year old has been swept away by the current at Newhaven, East Sussex.  They are searching for him now.  Poor lad.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 27, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Some very worrying news from Newhaven:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I saw a bloke out with a board and a kid swimming today which I thought was fucking insane. The swells were massive and the boarding bloke got knocked off in seconds.

ETA: that is the first time I've ever heard the shipping news say 'there are warnings of gales in <every single coastal area in the UK>


----------



## weepiper (Oct 27, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> A 14 year old has been swept away by the current at Newhaven, East Sussex.  They are searching for him now.  Poor lad.



That's very sad, got to wonder wtf he and his friends were thinking


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 27, 2013)

Innit


----------



## brogdale (Oct 27, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Where are elbows & brogdale with the latest weather models? We need you!



All a bit 'touch and go' at he moment...

From a weather site:-


> 12z NAE still wants to bring the low down to 974mb by 03z and 970mb by 06z which is a major storm.
> 
> http://expert-images.weatheronline....3/10/27/basis12/ukuk/ismh/13102803_2_2712.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 27, 2013)

A bit breezy here up in Manchester, but dry at the moment.


----------



## ChrisD (Oct 27, 2013)

My son was 15 this week. At that age they often don't think and rarely listen to parental advice.  ((((His family and friends))))


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 27, 2013)

> *East Midlands Trains* ‏@EMTrains
> After further review services into and out of London St Pancras tomorrow morning will be suspended until 1000, apologies for the late notice


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 27, 2013)

Exactly why are they suspending trains?


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 27, 2013)

im driving from the midlands to bristol tomorrow and now wondering if i should cancel?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 27, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Exactly why are they suspending trains?



Is that a serious question?


----------



## sunny jim (Oct 27, 2013)

Where abouts was the tree you posted that had fallen down Mr.Bishie? I went down to the beach about an hour ago and while it was really windy and the sea was rough as fuck it wasnt enough to blow a person over let alone a tree. I suppose if the wind was channeled up a street it would be stronger than blowing in an open space.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 27, 2013)

sunny jim said:


> Where abouts was the tree you posted that had fallen down Mr.Bishie? I went down to the beach about an hour ago and while it was really windy and the sea was rough as fuck it wasnt enough to blow a person over let alone a tree. I suppose if the wind was channeled up a street it would be stronger than blowing in an open space.



Top of Hova Villas.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 27, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Exactly why are they suspending trains?



TBH I think it's a good idea to do it now and take a bit of uncertainty out of it. It probably makes it easier for them to plan too, rather than have 'travel chaos' with people turning up to no trains etc.  Remember that the rail workers have to travel to wherever they start their shift before the first trains too.


----------



## Bungle73 (Oct 27, 2013)

Also, they don't want to send trains out then have one hit a fallen tree or something. Then if lines did get blocked there'd be thousands of stranded people to deal with.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 27, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> TBH I think it's a good idea to do it now and take a bit of uncertainty out of it. It probably makes it easier for them to plan too, rather than have 'travel chaos' with people turning up to no trains etc.  Remember that the rail workers have to travel to wherever they start their shift before the first trains too.



With the strongest winds forecast during darkness in the early hours, all tracks will have to be inspected.


----------



## tommers (Oct 27, 2013)

All Southern, southwestern, first connect trains etc etc are all suspended too.

And I've already booked a day off


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 27, 2013)

tommers said:


> All Southern, southwestern, first connect trains etc etc are all suspended too.
> 
> And I've already booked a day off



Yes, this is exactly why I am angry too. If the tube decides to come out in sympathy I will be grumpy beyond belief.


----------



## toggle (Oct 27, 2013)

great western are still saying theirs are running tomorrow, but may be running slow.


and they were showing links to this earlier, dawlish rail line live stream. 

http://www.livestream.com/rcdawlish


----------



## Badgers (Oct 27, 2013)

Silas Loom said:
			
		

> Yes, this is exactly why I am angry too. If the tube decides to come out in sympathy I will be grumpy beyond belief.


----------



## shygirl (Oct 27, 2013)

just getting into lon from cardiff, journey fine.  it did pee down in 'diff earlier and it was a bit windy, but thay's not ubusual!


----------



## tommers (Oct 27, 2013)

I don't want everybody else swanning about on my day off.  They should go to work! 

get to work!


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 27, 2013)

I don't mind if they get up early and then discover that the trains are fucked and only make it in at 11:00. What I don't want is the bastard TOCs tipping everyone the wink today so that they all get a lie in on_ my_ day off.


----------



## toggle (Oct 27, 2013)

and ti's a bit wet in truro, but nothing worse than we see a dozen times every winter.


----------



## tommers (Oct 27, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> I don't mind if they get up early and then discover that the trains are fucked and only make it in at 11:00. What I don't want is the bastard TOCs tipping everyone the wink today so that they all get a lie in on_ my_ day off.



Exactly.  If they all turned up at the station looked up at the notice boards, muttered "oh for fuck's sake" under their collective breath and disconsolately turned around to trudge back home then that might actually be seen as some kind of result.  This just ruins everybody's fun.


----------



## Ponyutd (Oct 27, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> Cambridge is faring quite badly. I saw this on the way into town.


Fairly responsible of someone though, putting that red hula hoop round it in case someone tripped.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 27, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Exactly why are they suspending trains?


 
Wrong type of wind. Next!


----------



## eatmorecheese (Oct 27, 2013)

No trains in the morning. Guilt-free lie in


----------



## clicker (Oct 27, 2013)

Just got back from the south bank - tad breezy,flags flapping and got whiplash from my earrings.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 27, 2013)

clicker said:


> Just got back from the south bank - tad breezy,flags flapping and got whiplash from my earrings.


 
You have whips as earings?


----------



## clicker (Oct 27, 2013)

Felt like it today...not a good day for me pat butchers.


----------



## pesh (Oct 27, 2013)

Still on the Southbank, just nipped out for a crafty smoke and the wind was strong enough to blow the flame of my lighter into my hand resulting in a small burn.

Not sure how I can be expected to work in these conditions.


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 27, 2013)

i need to decide soon whwther to cancel. im drving a dinky fiat 500 and not relishing the thought if driving it for 100 miles but i don't want to panic needlessly. advice welcome on what to do?


----------



## Corax (Oct 27, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> All the trees are brown


And the sky is grey.

Really* dark* grey tbh.  Probably not unexpected though, given that it's night time.  Tends to do that when the sun goes down.  I notice these things.  I'm very observant like that.


----------



## andysays (Oct 27, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Exactly why are they suspending trains?



Just to annoy you and tommers, obvs...


----------



## clicker (Oct 27, 2013)

moonsi til said:


> i need to decide soon whwther to cancel. im drving a dinky fiat 500 and not relishing the thought if driving it for 100 miles but i don't want to panic needlessly. advice welcome on what to do?


to and from where?


----------



## trashpony (Oct 27, 2013)

moonsi til said:


> i need to decide soon whwther to cancel. im drving a dinky fiat 500 and not relishing the thought if driving it for 100 miles but i don't want to panic needlessly. advice welcome on what to do?


I wouldn't do it. The chances of some kind of disruption are high and there's nothing worse than being stuck in a massive traffic jam, desperate for a wee


----------



## elbows (Oct 27, 2013)

clicker said:


> to and from where?



And when exactly. The bad wind is quite likely to scarper pretty quickly tomorrow.


----------



## toggle (Oct 27, 2013)

out cat is acting utterly terrified atm, curled up under Bakunin desk, but I'[d reckon this is the first proper storm where she's had a home rather than being out in it. I've stuck a handful of catnip under her nose, and a blanket in front of her to make it seem more secure.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 27, 2013)

According to the 4yo there is no weather outside

(we volunteered him to have a look as we've all eaten too much to move)


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 27, 2013)

West mids to Bristol, im thinking to cancel but then i think im being too cautious.


----------



## Bakunin (Oct 27, 2013)

toggle said:


> out cat is acting utterly terrified atm, curled up under Bakunin desk, but I'[d reckon this is the first proper storm where she's had a home rather than being out in it. I've stuck a handful of catnip under her nose, and a blanket in front of her to make it seem more secure.



Right now she's curled up, stoned and possibly sleepy. I shall keep an eye on her but won't disturb her unless she starts going a bit daffy.


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 27, 2013)

cant edit my oost but prob start out at 9am.


----------



## clicker (Oct 27, 2013)

moonsi til said:


> cant edit my oost but prob start out at 9am.


dont decide yet maybe...it could all be ok by then.


----------



## Looby (Oct 27, 2013)

moonsi til said:


> West mids to Bristol, im thinking to cancel but then i think im being too cautious.



I wouldn't but I am officially scared of EVERYTHING. : D

I just wouldn't want the worry about getting stuck or falling trees etc

Is it something you can delay?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 27, 2013)

Bakunin said:


> Right now she's curled up, stoned and possibly sleepy. I shall keep an eye on her but won't disturb her unless she starts going a bit daffy.



Our two have been acting fucking weird all day. Definitely summat to do with the swift drop in pressure. The younger is now sat on top of a speaker near the tv watching Countryfile.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 27, 2013)

Nothing to report here.


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 27, 2013)

yes , its visiting a friend/out to lunch and coming back Tuesday


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 27, 2013)

moonsi til said:


> yes , its visiting a friend/out to lunch and coming back Tuesday



There will be travel disruption, it's inevitable, but as elbows said, it will pass pretty quickly. Check travel info in the morning & take it from there


----------



## 8115 (Oct 27, 2013)

You will know if travelling is not a good idea. Ie it'll be the second half of the storm, not when the wind is getting up.


----------



## Looby (Oct 27, 2013)

moonsi til said:


> yes , its visiting a friend/out to lunch and coming back Tuesday



I don't even how long it takes, maybe just leave a bit later when you know what's going on a bit more.


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 27, 2013)

We had a calm before the storm moment here in SW Wales,  walking back from watching Swansea v West Ham in the pub. Game was scoreless and so were the wind levels on the way back -- pretty much no wind at all.

This will *undoubtedly* change, but it also looks from the charts like the worst will be further south and east than we are.

Moving through very quickly indeed -- all will be calm again by Monday afternoon.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 27, 2013)

Come on weather! 

Bored now, does anyone want a cup of tea?


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 27, 2013)

Our 3 cats are fine for now, but we need to make damned sure to get them indoors ... think they all still are so far, but I'm going to recheck ....


----------



## Supine (Oct 27, 2013)

My commute is a train and then a cycle ride. I'm considering taking the day off tomorrow. Not sure if people at work will think I'm being a lightweight. Hmmm.


----------



## Tankus (Oct 27, 2013)

calmed down somewhat ....popped down to the shops just after 3pm  as I had run out of bread ....(OMG how will I survive) ...took the coastal route  which brings me out at Rhoose point (Wales most southern point just west of Cardiff) ...and the cliff gap was like a bloody wind tunnel ...I got splattered in sea foam
Nice light just before the sun went in








nowhere near as rough as I expected , considering the wind speed


----------



## smmudge (Oct 27, 2013)

Oh what a shame I won't be able to go into uni and that seminar I haven't done the work for.


----------



## Looby (Oct 27, 2013)

Anyone else watching The Perfect Storm on ITV2? : D


----------



## 8115 (Oct 27, 2013)

8115 said:


> You will know if travelling is not a good idea. Ie it'll be the second half of the storm, not when the wind is getting up.


Oh but you're driving into it.


----------



## red rose (Oct 27, 2013)

I have to go in as I have reports due to be sent out before 10:30am and the data has to be pulled off the server.

I'd put good money on me and one other girl who works there being the only ones who show up.

It's going to be a fucking pain with all the trains cancelled.

I hope this makes those of you with annual leave booked tomorrow happy


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 27, 2013)

> According to projections #Storm2013 is just entering the South West corner of the UK with strong winds as expected



Calling NVP - can you confirm?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 27, 2013)

smmudge said:


> Oh what a shame I won't be able to go into uni and that seminar I haven't done the work for.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 27, 2013)

This is a nice comment on that twitter feed.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 27, 2013)

The shipping forecast was pretty dramatic 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b03f4ws4

(((neil)))


----------



## Ground Elder (Oct 27, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Calling NVP - can you confirm?


I can confirm that it is now wet and windy in West Penwith.

So all is as normal.


----------



## weepiper (Oct 27, 2013)

Gusts of 47mph in Edinburgh according to the Met Office but no weather warning for us.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 27, 2013)

wiskey said:


> The shipping forecast was pretty dramatic
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b03f4ws4
> 
> (((neil)))


 
It was wasn't it!  Wouldn't fancy being out in that - not often you hear them repeatedly mention force 10,11 and 12 winds.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 27, 2013)

weepiper said:


> Gusts of 47mph in Edinburgh according to the Met Office but no weather warning for us.


I thought you were hardcore...


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 27, 2013)

weepiper said:


> Gusts of 47mph in Edinburgh according to the Met Office but no weather warning for us.



You're in for some next weekend by the looks of it.


----------



## Poot (Oct 27, 2013)

I have the in laws here. They arrived a couple of hours ago. One of them has already used the term "that coloured man" wrt Strictly. If I cannot get to work tomorrow, there may be casualties.


----------



## moochedit (Oct 27, 2013)

I reckon it's definately far too dangerous to leave the house and go to work tommorow.


----------



## _pH_ (Oct 27, 2013)

wiskey said:


> The shipping forecast was pretty dramatic
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b03f4ws4
> 
> (((neil)))


Was there anywhere not include in the gale warning?? Seemed to include every area.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 27, 2013)

There's an eerie calm in Brighton atm.


----------



## Corax (Oct 27, 2013)

Poot said:


> I have the in laws here. They arrived a couple of hours ago. One of them has already used the term "that coloured man" wrt Strictly. If I cannot get to work tomorrow, there may be casualties.


I can empathise.  Not with family members, but older work colleagues.  It's a difficult one in a way tbh - it genuinely _*was*_ the 'correct' terminology at one point, so some people really are baffled to be told that it's not on.

Not that it shouldn't be challenged of course - just that personally I go with kid gloves instead of knuckledusters iykwim... (depending on context, what I know of their general views etc)


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 27, 2013)

It seems our Scottish brethren are busy taking the piss on the back of #hurricanebawbag, with some quite good comments.



Ooh, envy! 



True enough - huge coverage when something happens in the weather in Southern England, but less so in the North and Scotland as it is expected we'll just cope with it.  See the madness when it snows in London.


----------



## weepiper (Oct 27, 2013)

Tbh we had an even worse storm 3 or 4 weeks after Hurricane Bawbag and we didn't even bother to give that one a name. Anyway I'll stop it now because I can feel hackles raising


----------



## _pH_ (Oct 27, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> There's an eerie calm in Brighton atm.


Feels like that here too. Just a bit breezy out, the Pop out the back is rustling gently.


----------



## Poot (Oct 27, 2013)

Corax said:


> I can empathise.  Not with family members, but older work colleagues.  It's a difficult one in a way tbh - it genuinely _*was*_ the 'correct' terminology at one point, so some people really are baffled to be told that it's not on.
> 
> Not that it shouldn't be challenged of course - just that personally I go with kid gloves instead of knuckledusters iykwim... (depending on context, what I know of their general views etc)


Believe me it's only the tip of the iceberg. And no, I would not challenge it, it would lead to strained relationships that's a certainty - and that's the last thing anyone needs when worrying about whether the roof will stay on!


----------



## moochedit (Oct 27, 2013)

80 mile an hour winds..

http://news.sky.com/story/1160250/storm-britain-prepares-for-80mph-winds

look like this apparently


----------



## AverageJoe (Oct 27, 2013)

"There will be severe train delays on the railways in London & South tomorrow with no trains coming in or out of London until midday.#*ukstorm*"


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 27, 2013)

weepiper said:


> Tbh we had an even worse storm 3 or 4 weeks after Hurricane Bawbag and we didn't even bother to give that one a name. Anyway I'll stop it now because I can feel hackles raising


 
Keep going - we could have a Scotland vs England weather row!


----------



## weepiper (Oct 27, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Keep going - we could have a Scotland vs England weather row!



Nah, I got in trouble for doing that last year.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 27, 2013)

weepiper said:


> Nah, I got in trouble for doing that last year.


 
That's a shame.


----------



## treelover (Oct 27, 2013)

The serious stuff begins, 14 year old boy swept out to sea near Newhaven, not really much hope


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 27, 2013)

treelover said:


> The serious stuff begins, 14 year old boy swept out to sea, not really much hope


 
Yes - I feel sorry for the poor lad's family.  Rarely a good outcome in this sort of situation.


----------



## toblerone3 (Oct 27, 2013)

Dead calm in Kings Cross now.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 27, 2013)

Bob Crow's statement on the rail disruption;

http://www.rmt.org.uk/news/rmts-bob-crow-on-tomorrows-storm-rail-shutdown/


----------



## brogdale (Oct 27, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Bob Crow's statement on the rail disruption;
> 
> http://www.rmt.org.uk/news/rmts-bob-crow-on-tomorrows-storm-rail-shutdown/


 The storm that hates Britain.


----------



## peterkro (Oct 27, 2013)

Report from Southbank: all cranes upright (I'm assuming they have less wind resistance in that position),drunk tourists still milling about.My own emergency beer supplies a bit low but have been assured 24 hour off-licence will be up and running throughout the night.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 27, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Bob Crow's statement on the rail disruption;
> 
> http://www.rmt.org.uk/news/rmts-bob-crow-on-tomorrows-storm-rail-shutdown/


 
Never a man to miss an opportunity...


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 27, 2013)

*shakes fist at sky*


Come At Me Bro


----------



## _pH_ (Oct 27, 2013)

peterkro said:


> Report from Southbank: all cranes upright (I'm assuming they have less wind resistance in that position),drunk tourists still milling about.My own emergency beer supplies a bit low but have been assured 24 hour off-licence will be up and running throughout the night.


Funny you should mention cranes, I was driving into London Bridge earlier and all the tower cranes visible (and there are a lot) were all lined up the same way with the jibs all at the same angle. I wondered if it was coincidence or deliberate, but it did look quite cool.


----------



## Belushi (Oct 27, 2013)

It better be bloody windageddon tonight, I've bought the bistro set and all the pots in off the balcony


----------



## peterkro (Oct 27, 2013)

_pH_ said:


> Funny you should mention cranes, I was driving into London Bridge earlier and all the tower cranes visible (and there are a lot) were all lined up the same way with the jibs all at the same angle. I wondered if it was coincidence or deliberate, but it did look quite cool.


I think they are supposed to do that when left on a non working day but often they are all over the shop,I think they've taken this as a time when they should obey the rules.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 27, 2013)

Ax^ said:


> *shakes fist at sky*
> 
> 
> Come At Me Bro



Maybe if you'd shaken your fist at the sky a few hours/days earlier, you my have had the power to divert _Pandora_.

Too late now. Shame on you


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 27, 2013)

Divert


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 27, 2013)

Ax^ said:


> Divert



Smash then!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 27, 2013)

Can't confirm this, but;



> “This train hit a fallen tree- driver lucky to escape alive. THAT is why your train is cancelled tomorrow. #ukstorm


----------



## wiskey (Oct 27, 2013)

^^^


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 27, 2013)

pfft likely story


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Oct 27, 2013)

Pixels.


----------



## Numbers (Oct 27, 2013)

Can't confirm this but


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 27, 2013)

wiskey said:


> The shipping forecast was pretty dramatic



Fucking hell  Batten down the hatches!

Big ups to the RNLI and Coastguard - they'll be busy


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 27, 2013)

Numbers said:


> Can't confirm this but


 

Excellent - the storm has scuppered a fiendish alien invasion!


----------



## bendeus (Oct 27, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Can't confirm this, but;


Clearly a fake. Given the track record of FGW and their rolling stock it's likely the branch got lodged there during the '87 storm and that they've been running it since.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 27, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> Big ups to the RNLI and Coastguard - they'll be busy




And hopefully everyone in need of rescuing is being calm and not overeating to the horrendous weather..


----------



## ExtraRefined (Oct 27, 2013)

It's a holographic missile tree sent by the NWO.


----------



## peterkro (Oct 27, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> Fucking hell  Batten down the hatches!
> 
> Big ups to the RNLI and Coastguard - they'll be busy


Actual ships/boats are better off at sea they'll ride out the storm.As a safety measure any reasonable sized ship will leave port and head out to sea.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 27, 2013)

and load the shotguns...


----------



## wiskey (Oct 27, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> Fucking hell  Batten down the hatches!
> 
> Big ups to the RNLI and Coastguard - they'll be busy



If I was at work atm there would be no debate about going in, you don't pull a sicky on nights like tonight.


----------



## bendeus (Oct 27, 2013)

Fuck all happening in the 'Amber zone' of coastal South Wales, btw. All a bit of a surprisingly not-very-damp squib thus far.


----------



## sunny jim (Oct 27, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Calling NVP - can you confirm?



According to a mate who lives near St Ives its raining heavily with no real wind speed to talk of. This was a few minutes ago on facebook.


----------



## Numbers (Oct 27, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> Fucking hell  Batten down the hatches!
> 
> Big ups to the RNLI and Coastguard - they'll be busy


With the amount of 'warning' 'we've' had they shouldn't be really.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 27, 2013)

peterkro said:


> Actual ships/boats are better off at sea they'll ride out the storm.As a safety measure any reasonable sized ship will leave port and head out to sea.


No they won't. There is not a sudden rush of ships leaving the safety of ports to head out to sea.

They are often safer staying out at sea rather than trying to enter a port during big seas, but no ships will leave a safe mooring during a storm.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 27, 2013)

Ax^ said:


> pfft likely story



Not a recent photo, but it's being shown to high light why trains have been cancelled tomorrow morning, until a track inspection is carried out. 

I can't confirm that the photo isn't shopped though


----------



## magneze (Oct 27, 2013)

All quiet in south London. Maybe a little too quiet.


----------



## Leafster (Oct 27, 2013)

sunny jim said:


> According to a mate who lives near St Ives its raining heavily with no real wind speed to talk of. This was a few minutes ago on facebook.



The Met Office produced this to show the expected timing of the strong winds.


----------



## _pH_ (Oct 27, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Can't confirm this, but;



That's from a few years back - You'd have been interested in the case Bish, the report highlighted the poor quality (or lack) of the hazard inspection of the tree (it was on neighbouring land, not Network Rail's responsibility).

Here's the report: http://www.raib.gov.uk/cms_resources.cfm?file=/110407_R082011_Lavington.pdf


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 27, 2013)

Numbers said:


> With the amount of 'warning' 'we've' had they shouldn't be really.


They will be if all the ships decide to leave port, for safety reasons


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 27, 2013)

Numbers said:


> With the amount of 'warning' 'we've' had they shouldn't be really.


 
Well, there is bound to people who have problems out at sea in boats who need help in this weather, and people who get into trouble at the coast during this weather, like that poor lad swept out at teatime.


----------



## Looby (Oct 27, 2013)

It's bloody windy out there now, that's about as technical as my reports will get. I'd expect them to become gradually more hysterical tbf. 

; )


----------



## ExtraRefined (Oct 27, 2013)

Heading home from work at midnight tonight will be great fun I'm sure...


----------



## Numbers (Oct 27, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Well, there is bound to people who have problems out at sea in boats who need help in this weather, and people who get into trouble at the coast during this weather, like that poor lad swept out at teatime.


I grew up by the coast, I worked at sea, I have an uncle in the INLI - when a storm like this is forecast STAY OUT Of the friggin sea - it actually helps.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 27, 2013)

sparklefish said:


> It's bloody windy out there now, that's about as technical as my reports will get. I'd expect them to become gradually more hysterical tbf.
> 
> ; )


 
Something like 'aaaaaarrrrrrggghhh!!! we're all going to die!!!!'


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 27, 2013)

_pH_ said:


> That's from a few years back - You'd have been interested in the case Bish, the report highlighted the poor quality of the hazard inspection of the tree (it was on neighbouring land, not Network Rail's responsibility).



Thanks for confirming the authenticity. Lucky for passengers is wasn't the whole tree!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 27, 2013)

Numbers said:


> I grew up by the coast, I worked at sea, I have an uncle in the INLI - when a storm like this is forecast STAY OUT Of the friggin sea - it actually helps.


 
I agree, but there are always going to be some problems to deal with, no matter what precautions are taken.  I just hope anyone out at sea out of necessity is OK over the next 24 hours while this passes.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 27, 2013)

magneze said:


> All quiet in south London. Maybe a little too quiet.



Innit, where has the wind gone? I went for a lie down and just got up to almost stillness outside


----------



## Looby (Oct 27, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Something like 'aaaaaarrrrrrggghhh!!! we're all going to die!!!!'



Or 'aaaaaerrrggghhhh, I should have moved my fucking car from under my roof'


----------



## bi0boy (Oct 27, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> No they won't. There is not a sudden rush of ships leaving the safety of ports to head out to sea.
> 
> They are often safer staying out at sea rather than trying to enter a port during big seas, but no ships will leave a safe mooring during a storm.



Hong Kong has a purpose built typhoon shelter harbour for ships. I'm sure they wouldn't have built it if ships were safer out at sea.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 27, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Not a recent photo, but it's being shown to high light why trains have been cancelled tomorrow morning, until a track inspection is carried out.
> 
> I can't confirm that the photo isn't shopped though



yes but that tree feel over due to rot not due to windage


----------



## Numbers (Oct 27, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I agree, but there are always going to be some problems to deal with, no matter what precautions are taken.  I just hope anyone out at sea out of necessity is OK over the next 24 hours while this passes.


I agree 100%, but very few have to be.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 27, 2013)

Numbers said:


> I agree 100%, but very few have to be.


 
Yes, hopefully any ships plying trade routes are steering well clear until this blows over.


----------



## Numbers (Oct 27, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Yes, hopefully any ships plying trade routes are steering well clear until this blows over.


A storm like this wouldn't be of much bother to a cargo ship, I was thinking smaller fish.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 27, 2013)

Is it still going to happen?


----------



## _pH_ (Oct 27, 2013)

Ax^ said:


> yes but that tree feel over due to rot not due to windage


A large number of the trees that will fall over due to the wind will be decayed to some extent.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 27, 2013)

Okay...the wind has gone and we now have the gentle patter of rain in SE 4...


----------



## peterkro (Oct 27, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> No they won't. There is not a sudden rush of ships leaving the safety of ports to head out to sea.
> 
> They are often safer staying out at sea rather than trying to enter a port during big seas, but no ships will leave a safe mooring during a storm.





bi0boy said:


> Hong Kong has a purpose built typhoon shelter harbour for ships. I'm sure they wouldn't have built it if ships were safer out at sea.


When a hurricane approaches port, ship captains must make hard decisions about speed and direction of approaching storms. The worst place for a ship to find itself is in the eye of a major hurricane, but the second worst place is the harbor.

“The term Safe Harbor doesn’t pertain to storms the size of Hurricane Sandy,” says Captain John Konrad, who has experienced hurricanes first hand. “The safest place for a ship is out to sea and as far away from the storm as possible.”

Ships are built with hardened steel, but if left tied up to the dock, they can be easily damaged as waves push them against concrete pilings.  If a ship were to break loose from the dock, it would turn into a floating wrecking ball.

For this reason, the United States Coast Guard recently closed most ports along the hurricane path and ordered all ships to leave port and head east at the best possible speed.

http://www.forbes.com/sites/gcaptain/2012/10/29/how-do-large-ships-deal-with-massive-hurricanes/


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 27, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> Hong Kong has a purpose built typhoon shelter harbour for ships. I'm sure they wouldn't have built it if ships were safer out at sea.


I should've said some ships, in certain states of extreme weather, can occasionally be safer staying out at sea rather than trying to enter certain ports with dangerous approaches  So, yeah, pretty unlikely, as I was trying to say to peterkro up thread


----------



## brogdale (Oct 27, 2013)

Interesting update from one of the senior forecasters on Netweather:-


> 12z UKMO, GFS and ECM in agreement with exiting the low into the N Sea around the Wash by 06z Monday, so we are looking at the worst of the winds between 00z and 06z. I think we are looking at winds of 70mph+ along the south coast, gusts 55-65mph inland, though a tight gradient in the isobars is indicated on the SW flank of the low as it exits into the N Sea, so perhaps gusts touching 70mph across E Anglia and SE England 05-06z.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So, bad...but not 'Daily Express' bad.


----------



## Corax (Oct 27, 2013)

brogdale said:


> The storm that hates Britain.


Hurricane Ralph


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 27, 2013)

_pH_ said:


> A large number of the trees that will fall over due to the wind will be decayed to some extent.



it happen on a sunny day with little wind



> http://www.raib.gov.uk/cms_resources.cfm?file=/110407_R082011_Lavington.pdf


----------



## red rose (Oct 27, 2013)

Rain in SE8 too and plenty of sirens to be heard this evening, or perhaps I'm just noticing them more.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 27, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


> Okay...the wind has gone and we now have the gentle patter of rain in SE 4...



Same here. I'm off to bed before I'm rudely awoken with the roof coming off.

Long day tomorrow


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 27, 2013)

Just looking at the written version of the Shipping Forecast, and it is quite stark how many red Gale Warnings there are today.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/coast_and_sea/shipping_forecast

And here is the map of the shipping areas.







I love the shipping forecast.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 27, 2013)

peterkro said:


> When a hurricane approaches port, ship captains must make hard decisions about speed and direction of approaching storms. The worst place for a ship to find itself is in the eye of a major hurricane, but the second worst place is the harbor.
> 
> “The term Safe Harbor doesn’t pertain to storms the size of Hurricane Sandy,” says Captain John Konrad, who has experienced hurricanes first hand. “The safest place for a ship is out to sea and as far away from the storm as possible.”
> 
> ...


 massive hurricanes. Wrt uk shipping and ports, today, in this weather, things are not the same as what you've posted. Anyway, CBA to bicker about it.


----------



## 2hats (Oct 27, 2013)

Bit windy out there...


----------



## Belushi (Oct 27, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I love the shipping forecast.


 
I'm still furious about Finisterre being renamed Fitzroy


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 27, 2013)

Got nothing in SE18.

Made the foolish mistake of checking my work emails, apparently because train companies have said they may not start services until 9am (WTF?!) we're being encouraged to come in early in case other staff can't make it.

They say we'll get TOIL, but I was really looking forward to a lie in


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 27, 2013)

Or this one I've lifted from the Met Office site - red areas have Gale Warnings in place.  Map correct at 16:38 today.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 27, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Made the foolish mistake of checking my work emails, apparently because train companies have said they may not start services until 9am (WTF?!) we're being encouraged to come in early in case other staff can't make it.
> 
> They say we'll get TOIL, but I was really looking forward to a lie in



Can't you just pretend you haven't read it?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 27, 2013)

Belushi said:


> I'm still furious about Finisterre being renamed Fitzroy


 
Hehe - but Fitzroy was an important bloke in history - captain of HMS Beagle, and the inventor of the modern weather forecast I think.

I did once try to explain the shipping forecast to an Australian bloke I worked with, and how lots of people in Britain have a great affection for it.  He just didn't get it!


----------



## wiskey (Oct 27, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I love the shipping forecast.



You need a tshirt like mine


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 27, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


> Can't you just pretend you haven't read it?


I could pretend to them, but not to myself


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 27, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


> Can't you just pretend you haven't read it?


 
They might have had a read receipt on it, and the e-mail client configured to send receipts automatically.  I know mine is always disabled at work, but some employers might lock down that function. 

He could just pretend he set off for work but a tree fell on him so it took him a few hours to lift it out of the way.


----------



## red rose (Oct 27, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Got nothing in SE18.
> 
> Made the foolish mistake of checking my work emails, apparently because train companies have said they may not start services until 9am (WTF?!) we're being encouraged to come in early in case other staff can't make it.
> 
> They say we'll get TOIL, but I was really looking forward to a lie in


Can they tell you've read it though?

We've had nothing from work, which is very odd, perhaps it's blown away in the wind...


----------



## peterkro (Oct 27, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> massive hurricanes. Wrt uk shipping and ports, today, in this weather, things are not the same as what you've posted. Anyway, CBA to bicker about it.


No need to bicker,I'm just saying large ships often leave ports before storms in the knowledge that can ride out the storm better at sea than they can in in a harbour.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 27, 2013)

wiskey said:


> You need a tshirt like mine


 

Now I absolutely need to know where you bought that!  Links if you've got them please.


----------



## Belushi (Oct 27, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Got nothing in SE18.
> 
> Made the foolish mistake of checking my work emails, apparently because train companies have said they may not start services until 9am (WTF?!) we're being encouraged to come in early in case other staff can't make it.
> 
> They say we'll get TOIL, but I was really looking forward to a lie in


 
How are they expecting you to get in early if there aren't any trains until at least 9am?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 27, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> I could pretend to them, but not to myself


 
Unless you work in an emergency role (like wiskey mentioned earlier), I wouldn't worry about it - in situations like this with potentially very bad weather just lie.  They'll be none the wiser and can't exactly challenge it.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 27, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Hehe - but Fitzroy was an important bloke in history - captain of HMS Beagle, and the inventor of the modern weather forecast I think.
> 
> I did once try to explain the shipping forecast to an Australian bloke I worked with, and how lots of people in Britain have a great affection for it.  He just didn't get it!


I tried to teach myself a while back and was quite nice knowing what they were talking about, but I've forgotten most of it now; think it's one of those things you have to practice.

That's right, I said you should practice the Shipping Forecast. What?


----------



## 2hats (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## red rose (Oct 27, 2013)

Belushi said:


> How are they expecting you to get in early if there aren't any trains until at least 9am?


It might be similar to what my work do when it snows and send an all-staff email reminding everyone that some staff commute from outside London and their trains might be cancelled, making it even more important for us locals to make extra efforts to get in.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 27, 2013)

Belushi said:


> How are they expecting you to get in early if there aren't any trains until at least 9am?


Those of us that can get in other ways, like DLR or bus. The bus takes 1.5hrs on a good day though, so fuck that 

They won't know I've read it, but I will, so I either go in early and feel grumpy or go in late and feel guilty. At least with the former I also get to feel righteous


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 27, 2013)

red rose said:


> It might be similar to what my work do when it snows and send an all-staff email reminding everyone that some staff commute from outside London and their trains might be cancelled, making it even more important for us locals to make extra efforts to get in.


Yeah, that, basically.

e2a: 





> Due to the storm expected this evening, some rail companies have suspended their services until 9 am. TFL are not yet advertising any suspensions to buses or tube services. If you do see this email before tomorrow and don’t travel by rail and are willing to come in for 8:30 and accrue some TOIL, that would be greatly appreciated. Can staff opening up tomorrow liaise with one another to see if support can be offered where needed. Any staff experiencing difficulty in the morning please ring the duty sup numbers.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 27, 2013)

Belushi said:


> I'm still furious about Finisterre being renamed Fitzroy


Yeah, that pissed me off too  I mean, "fitzroy" FFS


----------



## bi0boy (Oct 27, 2013)

peterkro said:


> No need to bicker,I'm just saying large ships often leave ports before storms in the knowledge that can ride out the storm better at sea than they can in in a harbour.



Your article implies their intention in leaving port is to avoid the storm, not ride it out. Obviously they don't want to be lying adjacent to an LPG terminal, but they'd rather be moored in calmer inshore waters or shelters like Hong Kong's than in open ocean where the massive waves are.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 27, 2013)

peterkro said:


> No need to bicker,I'm just saying large ships often leave ports before storms in the knowledge that can ride out the storm better at sea than they can in in a harbour.


Ok. That's almost exactly what I said earlier  we agree, kind of 

Eta actually on review, we don't. Ports are designed to be safe, they are designed for bad weather - breakwaters etc. Ships may scarper out of the area, with due warning, sure, if a massive hurricane is coming, and in certain circumstances it can be safer to remain at sea than to attempt a precarious entry to a harbour, if those are the only choices available to a skipper. 

I passed my Yachtmaster exams last week btw


----------



## peterkro (Oct 27, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> Yeah, that pissed me off too  I mean, "fitzroy" FFS


I went to Finisterre just to be at the end of the known world,it was great.Fitzroy.cunts.


----------



## bi0boy (Oct 27, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> Yeah, that pissed me off too  I mean, "fitzroy" FFS



Yeah, name something else after him, like the Met Office supercomputer or Trafalgar Square, but don't change the shipping forecast ffs.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 27, 2013)

red rose said:


> We've had nothing from work, which is very odd, perhaps it's blown away in the wind...



I've just realised that as I'm on maternity leave I've been removed from the text alerts ... which has probably saved me about 30 texts this evening asking for staff/giving travel updates etc...


----------



## wiskey (Oct 27, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Now I absolutely need to know where you bought that!  Links if you've got them please.


http://www.redmolotov.com/catalogue/tshirts/all/shippingforecast.html

I was initially given it as a gift but then bought one for someone else who was emigrating. I love it


----------



## rover07 (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm going out to the corner shop!

I may be some time...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 27, 2013)

wiskey said:


> http://www.redmolotov.com/catalogue/tshirts/all/shippingforecast.html
> 
> I was initially given it as a gift but then bought one for someone else who was emigrating. I love it


It comes in different colours! On the Christmas list it goes...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 27, 2013)

wiskey said:


> http://www.redmolotov.com/catalogue/tshirts/all/shippingforecast.html
> 
> I was initially given it as a gift but then bought one for someone else who was emigrating. I love it


 
Thank you - you're a star!


----------



## bi0boy (Oct 27, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I love the shipping forecast.



I prefer Weather Reports from Coastal Stations.

I was 13 when Channel Light Vessel became Channel Light Vessel Automatic, the world has never been quite the same for me since that day.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 27, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> I prefer Weather Reports from Coastal Stations.
> 
> I was 13 when Channel Light Vessel became Channel Light Vessel Automatic, the world has never been quite the same for me since that day.


 
I love 'channel light vessel automatic' as it has a lovely ring to the name.


----------



## sunny jim (Oct 27, 2013)

.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 27, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> I prefer Weather Reports from Coastal Stations.
> 
> I was 13 when Channel Light Vessel became Channel Light Vessel Automatic, the world has never been quite the same for me since that day.



I found learning about light vessels really interesting though and the history of weather reporting  

In fact the whole SF is fascinating. 

There's a great BBC programme about the building of the lighthouses around Britain they show occasionally. Just wow!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 27, 2013)

wiskey said:


> I found learning about light vessels really interesting though and the history of weather reporting
> 
> In fact the whole SF is fascinating.
> 
> There's a great BBC programme about the building of the lighthouses around Britain they show occasionally. Just wow!


 
I read a book about the shipping forecast which was quite good fun.  Can't remember the name of it, but can dig it out if anyone is interested (although I suspect SF fans will already have heard of it).

I remember having to draw weather forecasts at uni using the raw data and I absolutely hated it as it was so damned difficult!  So all respect to those who do it for a living.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 27, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I read a book about the shipping forecast which was quite good fun.  Can't remember the name of it, but can dig it out if anyone is interested (although I suspect SF fans will already have heard of it).



Is it Attention All Shipping?


----------



## treelover (Oct 27, 2013)

2hats said:


>





These are the real hero's, worth donating

and yes, Will did similar for years.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 27, 2013)

I am annoyed by all this. Want to see the carnage but can't stay up. I don't think I will get a blag day off commuting by bus/tube either


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 27, 2013)

wiskey said:


> Is it Attention All Shipping?


 
That might be the one. A sort of travelogue around the shipping areas.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 27, 2013)

treelover said:


> These are the real hero's, worth donating


 
Totally - good call.  Used to give them money regularly when I lived near the coast and went there fairly often, but never see their tins being inland nowadays.  Need to bung some money their way when I get paid.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Oct 27, 2013)

I would rather not know - I'm not even on my boat and she's not tied in that tight. I've asked my mate to check her in the morning, but I wish I'd asked someone else as he's a right piss taker, he'll be like, 'oh she sank in the night,went down like a stone.'


----------



## _pH_ (Oct 27, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I love 'channel light vessel automatic' as it has a lovely ring to the name.



I prefer Sandettie Light Vessel Automatic. 

Sandettie

Light 

Vessel

Automatic

That's like poetry.


----------



## peterkro (Oct 27, 2013)

Just been outside on Southbank,huge droplets of rain but very,very still no wind at all.Could this be the famous "calm before the storm"?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 27, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Totally - good call.  Used to give them money regularly when I lived near the coast and went there fairly often, but never see their tins being inland nowadays.  Need to bung some money their way when I get paid.


I arranged a tour of one of their stations when I was at uni in Kent.

Them and firemen, bit in awe really.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 27, 2013)

treelover said:


> These are the real hero's, worth donating
> 
> and yes, Will did similar for years.



Too right. No central govt funding


----------



## weltweit (Oct 27, 2013)

Steady rain here and no wind, the calm before ...


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 27, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Totally - good call.  Used to give them money regularly when I lived near the coast and went there fairly often, but never see their tins being inland nowadays.  Need to bung some money their way when I get paid.


I like the ones with the little lifeboat that goes down the ramp when you put a coin in 

But yeah, dig deep, people, you never know when you might need them. They are the real Fourth Emergency Service.


----------



## Ground Elder (Oct 27, 2013)

Starting to get more interesting down here...


----------



## teqniq (Oct 27, 2013)

> IDS_MP: GOVERNMENT ADVICE: If your home is in the path of the storm, head to your second or third home for safety. #ukstorm


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 27, 2013)

We need an update from NVP


----------



## weepiper (Oct 27, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> We need an update from NVP



Madzone has just posted on facebook



> Storm watch: proper fucking windy*
> 
> *copyright Michael Fish


----------



## Ground Elder (Oct 27, 2013)

I'm not far from NVP.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 27, 2013)

It is pissing it down in Brixton.  But still little wind. Certainly less than there was at lunchtime when my journey down Brixton Hill was considerably quicker due to wind assistance


----------



## treelover (Oct 27, 2013)

6hr search now called off, poor poor boy...


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 27, 2013)

Ground Elder said:


> I'm not far from NVP.


Report please!


----------



## weltweit (Oct 27, 2013)

I heard of some kite surfers playing in the sea earlier .....

Kite surfers are nutters !!


----------



## Ground Elder (Oct 27, 2013)

it's wet and windy. 100 homes without power up Newquay.


----------



## mincepie (Oct 27, 2013)

Not that bad here - West London.

Interesting that the train companies are very jumpy  - all (inc Overground) saying no trains before 9am tomorrow...happy commuting you 9-5ers! 

http://news.sky.com/story/1160390/storm-expected-to-cause-major-transport-delays


----------



## wiskey (Oct 27, 2013)

Well Brizzle has drizzle, but as I can't actually see any trees without leaving the house I don't know about winds. It doesn't _seem_ windy.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 27, 2013)

wiskey said:


> Well Brizzle has drizzle, but as I can't actually see any trees without leaving the house I don't know about winds. It doesn't _seem_ windy.


Stick yer heid oot tha windae!


----------



## Garek (Oct 27, 2013)

mincepie said:


> Not that bad here - West London.
> 
> Interesting that the train companies are very jumpy  - all (inc Overground) saying no trains before 9am tomorrow...happy commuting you 9-5ers!
> 
> http://news.sky.com/story/1160390/storm-expected-to-cause-major-transport-delays



Sound of people across south London, Surrey and Kent cheering with delight and lighting candles to St Jude.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 27, 2013)

wiskey said:


> Well Brizzle has drizzle, but as I can't actually see any trees without leaving the house I don't know about winds. It doesn't _seem_ windy.



Quite a few hours to go yet, and the thing is still developing out to your West...


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 27, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I love 'channel light vessel automatic' as it has a lovely ring to the name.



sounds like the name of vibrator to me


----------



## kittyP (Oct 27, 2013)

Something better bloody happen in London now! 
I'm all set for a power cut (well, have candles and torch out   ) and general turmoil. 
I hate when they bang on about extreme weather and then nothing happens.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 27, 2013)

There are no trees that can fall on my car which is good news and I don't have to go anywhere till after the storm is supposed to be bye ... so batton down the hatches here and BRING IT ON!!


----------



## Boru (Oct 27, 2013)

Check out how the ships are getting on at sea..
http://www.marinetraffic.com/ais/
Torrential rain here (West of Ireland) but wind is calm.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 27, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Stick yer heid oot tha windae!



ok ok ... so it is actually raining rather than drizzling, and there are reasonable winds. 

I'm not doing that again!


----------



## Belushi (Oct 27, 2013)

It's not predicted to hit London until around 5am.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 27, 2013)

NVP


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 27, 2013)

wiskey said:


> ok ok ... so it is actually raining rather than drizzling, and there are reasonable winds.
> 
> I'm not doing that again!




Science thanks you


----------



## Badgers (Oct 27, 2013)

Belushi said:
			
		

> It's not predicted to hit London until around 5am.



Any idea how long the 'hit' will be? I normally head off about half six


----------



## brogdale (Oct 27, 2013)

kittyP said:


> Something better bloody happen in London now!
> I'm all set for a power cut (well, have candles and torch out   ) and general turmoil.
> I hate when they bang on about extreme weather and then nothing happens.



Yep, but nothing much is due here till very early tommorow am...


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 27, 2013)

kittyP said:


> l.I hate when they bang on about extreme weather and then nothing happens.




..fist..sky...shaking motion


----------



## weltweit (Oct 27, 2013)

I used as a kid to cycle with my buddy down to the sea when storms were coming.

I can still remember the moment my buddy was cycling back from the end of the pier, it was quite a big storm, and as he rode towards me a massive wave crashed over the side of the pier, it towered over him for a moment and then crashed down drenching him from head to foot. He was quite lucky not to have been washed into the sea. All I could do was laugh as he was soaked from head to foot in a moment. He looked like a drowned rat!!


----------



## red rose (Oct 27, 2013)

@UKStorm2013 twitter account has been suspended


----------



## wiskey (Oct 27, 2013)

red rose said:


> @UKStorm2013 twitter account has been suspended



have they cancelled the storm?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 27, 2013)

Ax^ said:
			
		

> ..fist..sky...shaking motion



We need a shakefistatsky smilie icon here


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 27, 2013)




----------



## Garek (Oct 27, 2013)

Off wikipedia about '87.



> The National Grid sustained heavy damage during the event, as crashing cables began to short circuit and overheat the main system. Faced with the choice of keeping the Grid completely online to help London as the storm approached, but risk an entire system breakdown, failure and burnout, or to shut down the South East areas and prevent further damage, but leave London powerless, National Grid Headquarters made the monumental decision and the first one like it in memory: shut down the South East power systems to maintain the network and stop the overheating.



If that's true then  If they did that today the chaos would be immense. Though guess there will be a lot of back-up generators about.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 27, 2013)

Badgers said:
			
		

> We need a shakefistatsky smilie icon here



Lazy Llama


----------



## toggle (Oct 27, 2013)

starting to get a little blowey here again


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 27, 2013)

Bit choppy .. but warm with it.


----------



## _pH_ (Oct 27, 2013)

Garek said:


> Though guess there will be a lot of back-up generators about.



No there ain't!


----------



## pinkmonkey (Oct 27, 2013)

Garek said:


> Off wikipedia about '87.
> 
> If that's true then  If they did that today the chaos would be immense. Though guess there will be a lot of back-up generators about.


well it's just as well that I defrosted and switched off the fridge before I left, then.


----------



## Garek (Oct 27, 2013)

_pH_ said:


> No there ain't!



I mean in buildings in the City. Not for us ordinary folk.


----------



## _pH_ (Oct 27, 2013)

Garek said:


> I mean in buildings in the City. Not for us ordinary folk.


Well, hospitals and things have back up supplies yes. But if the Grid goes down, the Grid goes down. Quite scary how fragile that infrastructure is - when I worked for Grid on tree clearance, we had to clear an 8m wayleave where possible, but that still left a huge amount of trees within falling distance. And many of those were more susceptible to windblow once we'd cleared the wayleave.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 27, 2013)

Rain! WE HAVE RAAAAIIIN!

Man the lifeboats, save the kittens, save the tins of tunaaaaaa!!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 27, 2013)

_pH_ said:


> I prefer Sandettie Light Vessel Automatic.
> 
> Sandettie
> 
> ...


 
Maybe, but it sounds French.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 27, 2013)

Bristol airport, nothing.


----------



## ChrisD (Oct 27, 2013)

Tamar bridge now closed to lorries, high sided vehicles and motorbikes. Some flooding in Plymouth.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 27, 2013)

Starting to worry that the pizza delivery sheds will close


----------



## coley (Oct 27, 2013)

Garek said:


> Off wikipedia about '87.
> 
> 
> 
> If that's true then  If they did that today the chaos would be immense. Though guess there will be a lot of back-up generators about.


Aye, and all diesel and being paid £30 k a year just to be 'available'


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 27, 2013)

Oh yeah, just remembered that in the last heavy downpour the living room window leaked.

If you'll excuse me a moment...


----------



## Voley (Oct 27, 2013)

Yeah it's pretty windy at Lands End but not Armageddon. Not meant to peak for a few hours yet though. Proper pissing it down. Still got power and all that.


----------



## coley (Oct 27, 2013)

We getting pretty severe gusts up here earlier, but it gone pretty quite in the last hour.


----------



## _pH_ (Oct 27, 2013)

It's all going to be a huge disappointment after all the doom and gloom.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 27, 2013)

Bit rubbish that it's all supposed to happen in the middle of the night really 

"Sorry boss, can't come in today... What? No, nothing to do with transport, I was just up all night watching the mayhem and now I want to go to bed"


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2013)

There's a bit of rain in Brixton at the mo, but nowt more than a drizzle, really. 






http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2013/10/...s-on-brixton-ahead-of-the-expected-big-storm/


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 27, 2013)

A storm in a tea cup


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 27, 2013)

Just checked outside.  Totally calm and dry. Who said it is grim up North?


----------



## coley (Oct 27, 2013)

I can't get this idea of an invasion force of trampolines advancing on lunnern from the southwest out of me Heid


----------



## kittyP (Oct 27, 2013)

_pH_ said:
			
		

> It's all going to be a huge disappointment after all the doom and gloom.



Innit?


----------



## coley (Oct 27, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Just checked outside.  Totally calm and dry. Who said it is grim up North?


Manchester ain't the 'north'


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 27, 2013)

Police helicopter outside for half hour. The only thing making wind in East bristol


----------



## eatmorecheese (Oct 27, 2013)

I'll enjoy the calming drama of the R4 shipping forecast tonight


----------



## 8ball (Oct 27, 2013)

Gentle winds in Nottingham this afternoon.  Perfectly still now...


----------



## kittyP (Oct 27, 2013)

eatmorecheese said:
			
		

> I'll enjoy the calming drama of the R4 shipping forecast tonight



I haven't actually listened to it in a while but will tonight


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 27, 2013)

Now, it starts.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 27, 2013)

coley said:


> Manchester ain't the 'north'


 
Oh shut up!  It is in the North and that is that, now bugger off!


----------



## toggle (Oct 27, 2013)

ChrisD said:


> Tamar bridge now closed to lorries, high sided vehicles and motorbikes. Some flooding in Plymouth.



nothing all that unusual about that though


----------



## 2hats (Oct 27, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> Now, it starts.



Looks like it's beginning to kick off Cornwall-Devon-Dorset.


----------



## coley (Oct 27, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Oh shut up!  It is in the North and that is that, now bugger off!


Is it buggery, north midlands, and that's being charitable, you may be slightly more manly and rugged than our truly southern friends, but if your paddock wall wasn't reclaimed from Hadrians then you have no legitimate claim!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 27, 2013)

Sharknado


----------



## toggle (Oct 27, 2013)

2hats said:


> Looks like it's beginning to kick off Cornwall-Devon-Dorset.



leading to about half a dozen comments on my facebook about it being time to get the washing in.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 27, 2013)

coley said:


> Is it buggery, north midlands, and that's being charitable, you may be slightly more manly and rugged than our truly southern friends, but if your paddock wall wasn't reclaimed from Hadrians then you have no legitimate claim!


 
Shut up you old duffer.


----------



## toggle (Oct 27, 2013)

there's a tree down near saltash and one road flooded near callington


----------



## Bakunin (Oct 28, 2013)

toggle said:


> there's a tree down near saltash and one road flooded near callington



Does this mean that Plymouth will either drown or float away, never to be heard of for all eternity?


----------



## 8ball (Oct 28, 2013)

Frogs and crabs reported to be falling from the sky in East Midlands...


----------



## toggle (Oct 28, 2013)

Bakunin said:


> Does this mean that Plymouth will either drown or float away, never to be heard of for all eternity?



preferably not before I graduate again


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Oct 28, 2013)

Where's this feckin storm then? I call bullshit.


----------



## coley (Oct 28, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Shut up you old duffer.



Whey up, report back from your life raft when the storm hits the "SE"


----------



## weltweit (Oct 28, 2013)

Still just raining here ..


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 28, 2013)

coley said:


> Whey up, report back from your life raft when the storm hits the "SE"


----------



## coley (Oct 28, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


>


And do not apply for refugee status up here, now for a good nights sleep, 80 mph gusts? Good drying weather up here. Emergency procedures? Stick an extra peg on.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 28, 2013)

coley said:


> And do not apply for refugee status up here, now for a good nights sleep, 80 mph gusts? Good drying weather up here. Emergency procedures? Stick an extra peg on.


 
Ah but I wouldn't need to, as I'm from even further North.


----------



## OneStrike (Oct 28, 2013)

Well drizzly here in the midlands, I mean proper drizzle, the stuff that makes you put your hud up even for a short walk outside.


----------



## madamv (Oct 28, 2013)

Sodden and blowing a gale proper in Dorset.  There's a massive tree a street behind us, its gone bendy to 45° but also wiggling nicely.


----------



## Metal Malcolm (Oct 28, 2013)

Just popped out for a smoke in North London - already a river flowing down the street behind us


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 28, 2013)

Metal Malcolm said:


> Just popped out for a smoke in North London - already a river flowing down the street behind us


 
Do you live on the Embankment?


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 28, 2013)

It's raining in Cardiff. Whoop de doo. No armageddon, not even anything resembling a gust so far.


----------



## free spirit (Oct 28, 2013)

8ball said:


> Frogs and crabs reported to be falling from the sky in East Midlands...


honest I've not been shagging around, the crabs just fell from the sky...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 28, 2013)

Plumdaff said:


> It's raining in Cardiff. Whoop de doo. No armageddon, not even anything resembling a gust so far.


 
Its even more dull here in the North - no weather at all.


----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 28, 2013)

Stormy as fuck here in Southampton.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 28, 2013)

The twitter feed is saying a wind speed of 108mph was recorded in the Scilly Isles about 90 minutes ago.


----------



## free spirit (Oct 28, 2013)

trying to decide if we're going to be working on a roof tomorrow or not. Looks like it might not be too bad later on.


----------



## free spirit (Oct 28, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> The twitter feed is saying a wind speed of 108mph was recorded in the Scilly Isles about 90 minutes ago.


fair fucks, that's a bit windy.


----------



## sunny jim (Oct 28, 2013)

Live stream of the storm on Brighton beach, you can hear the wind howling from my bedroom, so because of this I dont have to go out in it like a crazy person
http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/uk-weather-watch-live-video-2648442

edit: whats the betting those lights are not going to last the night? If its 100mph gusts they'll have no chance!


----------



## weltweit (Oct 28, 2013)

Wish I was near the sea, stormy seas are something to behold.

eta: from the safety of dry land obviously ..


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 28, 2013)

Shipping Forecast now on for latest DOOMcast.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 28, 2013)

free spirit said:


> honest I've not been shagging around, the crabs just fell from the sky...


 


free spirit said:


> fair fucks, that's a bit windy.


 
See, it wasn't you - it was someone on Scilly who had a _very_ bad case of crabs, and stood on a hill and had a damn good scratch.  The 108mph wind did the rest and carried them right to the East Midlands.


----------



## 2hats (Oct 28, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Shipping Forecast now on for latest DOOMcast.



"Southwest 7 to severe gale 9, becoming cyclonic severe gale 9 to violent storm 11, perhaps hurricane force 12 later."

Don't hear that every day.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Oct 28, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Shipping Forecast now on for latest DOOMcast.



"Gale force 11, falling sharply"


----------



## weltweit (Oct 28, 2013)

Still just rain here but the shipping forecast was a dire warning.
Would not like to be at sea right now.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 28, 2013)

2hats said:


> "Southwest 7 to severe gale 9, becoming cyclonic severe gale 9 to violent storm 11, perhaps hurricane force 12 later."
> 
> Don't hear that every day.


 
Very true.  Although I'm up and awake, when I listen to that sort of forecast tucked up in bed it always makes me feel safe and secure, albeit sorry for those out at sea.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 28, 2013)

Best get some sleep if we're going to be fresh and lovely for the Armageddon.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 28, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> Best get some sleep if we're going to be fresh and lovely for the Armageddon.


 
Always best to look good for doom - and of course for the roving rolling 24 hours news crews!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 28, 2013)

A bit boring here in surrey thought it was worse last night , I'm more concerned about my brother who had insisted on staying in our static  caravan down the south coast but even there he said it isn't that bad ATM


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 28, 2013)

treelover said:


> These are the real hero's, worth donating
> 
> and yes, Will did similar for years.


 
For anyone who wants to donate, you can do so here:

https://rnli.org/donateorbecomeamember/Pages/Default.aspx

And other ways to support them, including their shop, and sponsored events etc.:

http://rnli.org/howtosupportus/Pages/How-to-support-us.aspx

* you can buy stuff on Amazon through the link on their site, and they get 5% of the value of your order.  If you are content to shop at Amazon for the tax reasons of course.


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## Ground Elder (Oct 28, 2013)

I slept through '87, so having been warned this time I decided to stay up for the destruction of all that I thought solid. So far I'm a little disappointed as, from the vantage point of my armchair, it is sounding no worse than any other winter storm. I'll laugh if I now go to bed to wake up to no roof.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 28, 2013)

If you do remember to post pics.


----------



## 2hats (Oct 28, 2013)

Gusts of 92 mph have just been recorded on the Isle Of Wight (Needles) by the Met Office.


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 28, 2013)

They're reporting howling winds on the south coast on forums i'm watching


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 28, 2013)

2hats said:


> Gusts of 92 mph have just been recorded on the Isle Of Wight (Needles) by the Met Office.



That's about 6 miles away from my bro


----------



## weltweit (Oct 28, 2013)

Still raining here but become quite blustery ....


----------



## Casually Red (Oct 28, 2013)

ive just looked out the window and theres fuck all. Mild as a vicars fart .


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 28, 2013)

You have to be right on the south coast to be getting any of this storm ATM


----------



## Casually Red (Oct 28, 2013)

hopefully britain will just be a big weather sandbag and take the sting out of it before it gets here, if ever .


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Oct 28, 2013)

What I really want to know is 'can I stay at home tomorrow?'.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 28, 2013)

cynicaleconomy said:


> What I really want to know is 'can I stay at home tomorrow?'.


 
No.  Next!


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 28, 2013)

cynicaleconomy said:


>


 
You can always invent an excuse.  Falling trees, power outages and the like would always be good.


----------



## lizzieloo (Oct 28, 2013)

cynicaleconomy said:


> What I really want to know is 'can I stay at home tomorrow?'.



Do you work on the beach somewhere on the south coast?


----------



## sunny jim (Oct 28, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> For anyone who wants to donate, you can do so here:
> 
> https://rnli.org/donateorbecomeamember/Pages/Default.aspx
> 
> ...



I have donated to the RNLI but always thought they shouldn't have to rely on charity and be public funded instead. Or maybe they are like a Great Ormond  Street donation thing - a bit on top.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 28, 2013)

sunny jim said:


> I have donated to the RNLI but always thought they shouldn't have to rely on charity and be public funded instead. Or maybe they are like a Great Ormond  Street donation thing - a bit on top.


 
I agree - for such an essential service it should be taxpayer-funded, but I understand they don't receive a penny of money from the government.


----------



## sunny jim (Oct 28, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I agree - for such an essential service it should be taxpayer-funded, but I understand they don't receive a penny of money from the government.



Thats the sort of thing that once its remedied people will think 'what the fuck were we thinking of '


----------



## red rose (Oct 28, 2013)

Winds picking up a bit in south east London, but just occasional strong gusts.

Something banged against my bedroom wall and now there is a long thin shadow cast against the curtain. I suspect the streetlight has been blown into the side of the building.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Oct 28, 2013)

Power cut in Sidcup


----------



## DrRingDing (Oct 28, 2013)

Just a little breezy in Hackney.


----------



## Ground Elder (Oct 28, 2013)

I stuck my head out of the door to have a look and have revised my opinion of this storm. It's fucking scary out there and we are all l probably going to die. My palm tree is bending like they do in Miami. The end times are here. Night all.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 28, 2013)

Winds certainly picking up here, really hope I can't get into work as I should really be asleep now


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 28, 2013)

sunny jim said:


> Thats the sort of thing that once its remedied people will think 'what the fuck were we thinking of '


 
Much like selling off of the Coastguard services in the future I guess.  Even free-market US doesn't go that far.


----------



## Garek (Oct 28, 2013)

sunny jim said:


> Thats the sort of thing that once its remedied people will think 'what the fuck were we thinking of '



You can add to that sparse charity funded air ambulances.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 28, 2013)

red rose said:


> Winds picking up a bit in south east London, but just occasional strong gusts.
> 
> Something banged against my bedroom wall and now there is a long thin shadow cast against the curtain. I suspect the streetlight has been blown into the side of the building.


 
Nah - that's a ghost that is out to get you.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 28, 2013)

ExtraRefined said:


> Power cut in Sidcup


 
There was one report of flickering lights somewhere in Brighton so presumably the grid in that general area is struggling a wee bit.


----------



## sunny jim (Oct 28, 2013)

Garek said:


> You can add to that sparse charity funded air ambulances.



I didnt realise that.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 28, 2013)

Ground Elder said:


> I stuck my head out of the door to have a look and have revised my opinion of this storm. It's fucking scary out there and we are all l probably going to die. My palm tree is bending like they do in Miami. The end times are here. Night all.


 
Can you not go out and record some video for us to see here?  It's boring sat in the tranquil parts of the country where there is just no weather at all. 

But sleep tight, and hope you have your roof in the morning.


----------



## sunny jim (Oct 28, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> There was one report of flickering lights somewhere in Brighton so presumably the grid in that general area is struggling a wee bit.



My lights were flickering as well, seem to have sorted themselves out now though.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Oct 28, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> There was one report of flickering lights somewhere in Brighton so presumably the grid in that general area is struggling a wee bit.



That's 40 miles from here at least. I wonder if it was just our substation, as I can't see any other reports. Was a brown-out rather than black out, things with switched-mode power supplies stayed on.


----------



## Garek (Oct 28, 2013)

sunny jim said:


> I didnt realise that.



I would say it is madness that a city of 8.2m has only one air ambulance, but that's positively sane compared to what when on in the north of Ireland.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/northern_ireland/8623970.stm


----------



## red rose (Oct 28, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Nah - that's a ghost that is out to get you.


Just as you posted that all the doors to the flats in my block started rattling.  I thought it meant that some idiot on the second floor had left the stairwell windows open but maybe you're right


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 28, 2013)

sunny jim said:


> I didnt realise that.


 
Its completely mental isn't it?  Absolutely vital services operated on a shoestring on donations.  Mountain Rescue in the same category - and they regularly help out the 'proper' emergency services in severe weather too.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 28, 2013)

red rose said:


> Just as you posted that all the doors to the flats in my block started rattling.  I thought it meant that some idiot on the second floor had left the stairwell windows open but maybe you're right


 
ZOMBIES!!!


----------



## red rose (Oct 28, 2013)

Holy fuck, if there are any zombies out there I'm pretty sure that last gust would've blown them into Essex


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 28, 2013)

Garek said:


> I would say it is madness that a city of 8.2m has only one air ambulance, but that's positively sane compared to what when on in the north of Ireland.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/northern_ireland/8623970.stm


 
Interest variation in number of air ambulances across the country:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Air_ambulances_in_the_United_Kingdom

Interesting that Scotland has only 4, whereas NW England has two (albeit with a larger population than Scotland).  Without cross-checking the populations and territories of each part of the country against the number of helicopters, its difficult to tell what the rationale is, or whether it is simply down to how effectively funds are raised in different areas.  But London does have mutual support from neighbouring regions so this might balance it out slightly.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 28, 2013)

red rose said:


> Holy fuck, if there are any zombies out there I'm pretty sure that last gust would've blown them into Essex


 
We all know they are slow-moving, and therefore impervious to the wind so they'll still be outside your flat trying to work out how to get in for BRAAIIINS!


----------



## Garek (Oct 28, 2013)

Scottish Air Ambulance is gov funded.

Winds picking up in London


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 28, 2013)

Garek said:


> Scottish Air Ambulance is gov funded.
> 
> Winds picking up in London


 
Ah right - didn't know that.  Thanks.

Edit - oh yeah, it says that in the first paragraph!


----------



## red rose (Oct 28, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> slow-moving, and therefore impervious to the wind


Yes, that is _exactly_ how physics works, no stationery object has ever been swept up by a tornado


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 28, 2013)

red rose said:


> Yes, that is _exactly_ how physics works, no stationery object has ever been swept up by a tornado


 
But but but!  Zombies are out of phase with our dimension, and as such operate under different laws of physics. 

Remember - don't let them in!


----------



## clicker (Oct 28, 2013)

bit blowy in se london.....roads lovely and quiet tho.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 28, 2013)

I don't know how fast these gusts are out there atm, but I'd like them not to get any faster! Jesus fuck!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 28, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> I don't know how fast these gusts are out there atm, but I'd like them not to get any faster! Jesus fuck!


 
Met Office said the fastest gust logged by 2am was 93.15mph at the Needles. It's getting faster!


----------



## wiskey (Oct 28, 2013)

Ok so it's chucking it down in Bristol, it's really gusty and I'm glad I'm not out in it... However all of next doors washing is still attached to the line!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 28, 2013)

wiskey said:


> Ok so it's chucking it down in Bristol, it's really gusty and I'm glad I'm not out in it... However all of next doors washing is still attached to the line!


 
Now is your chance to nick any of their clothes you've always liked.  They'll assume it has blown away.  Actually, you could steal anything you like tonight, as the default assumption will be to blame the wind.  Fancy next door's car?  No problem.

* just make sure you park it round the back though *

Actually, I could use that for my next court appearance for stealing knickers from washing lines.  I just woke up this morning and there were _hundreds_ of pairs in my back garden, all blown there in the storm!


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 28, 2013)

ruffneck23 said:


> That's about 6 miles away from my bro


COME AT ME BRO


----------



## wiskey (Oct 28, 2013)

Garek said:


> I would say it is madness that a city of 8.2m has only one air ambulance, but that's positively sane compared to what when on in the north of Ireland.
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/northern_ireland/8623970.stm



HEMS has grown so much since I started working for the service (which by pure coincidence was ten years ago this week), back when I started it only really ran 9-6 weekdays. Now it still only has one chopper (atm) and it's still only allowed to fly during daylight hours but it's generally manned every day that weather permits and from its base at Denham it can get anywhere within the M25 within 12mins. Now though they also staff at least one car during the day and two cars at night.

It's a labour of love and the fundraising team are incessant, constantly coming up with big or silly ideas.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 28, 2013)

Well, if you ask me, it's a bit of a let down so far 

Go on, ask me.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 28, 2013)

So what do you think of it twentythreedom ?


----------



## wiskey (Oct 28, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Now is your chance to nick any of their clothes you've always liked.  They'll assume it has blown away.



I'm a bit confused because I'm fairly sure they didn't have washing out earlier, and I know they are a bit odd but not even they would have hung it out immediately before a storm surely


----------



## pesh (Oct 28, 2013)

it must be an insurance job


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 28, 2013)

pesh said:


> it must be an insurance job


 
That's sounds likely to me - you need to carry out a sting.  Steal the washing now while they are asleep, wait for them to make a fraudulent claim and blackmail them to split the insurance payout.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 28, 2013)

Gust speed recorded at 3am at the Needles has dropped to 83.95mph.  Boo!  I wanted it to get above 100.


----------



## Batboy (Oct 28, 2013)

This storm in London is shit so far... I want my money back


----------



## sunny jim (Oct 28, 2013)

Just woken up and its strangely quiet in Brighton right now. It was howling earlier on.


----------



## wrysmile (Oct 28, 2013)

In Sth London it is, well, stormy and windy. It's no cyclone or anything though....


----------



## spirals (Oct 28, 2013)

Woken up by 3 very unimpressed cats in Surrey, clearly as their human I am failing in my duty as wind calmer and rain preventer. It's very blustery outside but not exactly the storm of unimaginable power!


----------



## Ponyutd (Oct 28, 2013)

Squib and damp spring to mind.


----------



## Looby (Oct 28, 2013)

I woke up about an hour ago and it seems I'm the only one awake. I checked the cat and he's in.

Can't get back to sleep now, it's blowing a bloody hoolie down our chimney. 

It seems to be getting stronger here and there are some massive gusts but it's hard to tell.


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 28, 2013)

It's windy and raining here in Devon BUT not that bad as the Dog still wanted to go out!


----------



## slightlytouched (Oct 28, 2013)

Ooh, a big gust actually shook my house!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 28, 2013)

The gust speed recorded at the Needles at 5 am was 99mph.  Excellent - it has got faster again after a temporary lull. 

Almost at 100mph - come on storm!  You can do it!!!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm gutted - we won't be having any exciting winds up here.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 28, 2013)

You've stayed up for naught.


----------



## fizzerbird (Oct 28, 2013)

It's not got any worse here...I was SO looking forward to the chaos!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 28, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> You've stayed up for naught.


 
On the contrary, I've enjoyed watching the devastation wreaked on the South, like this ridiculous picture posted earlier on twitter.  Can't beat British overreaction to daft things like a tiny bit of water on a road!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 28, 2013)

sunny jim said:


> Just woken up and its strangely quiet in Brighton right now. It was howling earlier on.


 
Apparently, the wind in Brighton will subside from 8am.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 28, 2013)

Anyone living in these areas, hold on to your hat!


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 28, 2013)

Blowing a bastard here in reading lights flashing on and off and car alarms going off, there have been things going crash in the dark too.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 28, 2013)

I've just looked out the window again, and apart from a little drizzle, it is still totally calm.  The South has stolen our weather today.  We are forecast some rain later, so that's something to look forward to.


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 28, 2013)

I think we must be on the extreme fringes of it all here in Swansea too. No more than just normal moderate wind with a fair bit of rain here so far, and we're used to that in SW Wales.


----------



## wrysmile (Oct 28, 2013)

wrysmile said:


> In Sth London it is, well, stormy and windy. It's no cyclone or anything though....



Tbf, I have just woken up again and it does kind of sound like a cyclone now...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 28, 2013)

Right off to work , this could be fun


----------



## yield (Oct 28, 2013)

It's a bit blowy out. Things keep hitting my window?

Not looking forward to the drive to work.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 28, 2013)

Its  wild at the back (where my bedroom is) but that can happen even with the barest zephyr at the front. Bit blowy at the front with fast moving clouds. 

Not really enjoying it at this exact second tbh. It dies seem to have gotten worse over the last hour.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 28, 2013)

Gusts at the Needles at 6am still at 99mph.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 28, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> Its  wild at the back (where my bedroom is) but that can happen even with the barest zephyr at the front. Bit blowy at the front with fast moving clouds.
> 
> Not really enjoying it at this exact second tbh. It dies seem to have gotten worse over the last hour.


 
Whereabouts are you?  I suppose the storm has largely passed the SW now and it peaking further east towards London and the SE.


----------



## machine cat (Oct 28, 2013)

Just pissing it down here. No wind at all.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 28, 2013)

machine cat said:


> Just pissing it down here. No wind at all.


 
Pretty much normal weather for up here surely?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 28, 2013)

Looking through Sussex plods tweets, trees down every where.

Busy day!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2013)

It is hella windy in Brixton. Sort of seems okay but then occasional BIG gust.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 28, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Looking through Sussex plods tweets, trees down every where.
> 
> Busy day!


 
Stay safe chopping up those poor trees.

And rub your hands with glee at the extra money you'll make!


----------



## Tankus (Oct 28, 2013)

Some wind , some rain , sky clearing towards the east , not a single balistic trampoline .A typical autumn start to the day. Slept like a log through the night , no drama whatsoever..
I was going to make a detour to Porthcawl this morning ,  but I don't think I'll now make the effort. Have  lie in instead.  I should have gone yesterday afternoon when the wind seems to have peaked around here.

I think it was egged on by the met as none of the forecasters wanted to be remembered as the son of Fish......forever to be trotted out if there is a bit of under estimated wind ...

Meh...!


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 28, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Whereabouts are you?  I suppose the storm has largely passed the SW now and it peaking further east towards London and the SE.



The peoples republic of Brixton.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 28, 2013)

Interestingly, the numbers of homes without power in the South of the country seems to be steadily climbing.  Maybe as the load on the grid increases as people get up and switch kettles on it overloading the network due to overnight damage. 40,000 without power now apparently.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 28, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> The peoples republic of Brixton.


 
Ah, then it might get worse before it gets better.  What are the odds on 200mph winds?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 28, 2013)

Kept up half the night by wind trying to get through the windows and now my vents are making whistling noises, I've still got power and just made a lovely cuppa.

Sure it'll all be over by Christmas


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 28, 2013)

We could challenge it to a friendly game of football?


----------



## machine cat (Oct 28, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Pretty much normal weather for up here surely?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 28, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> The peoples republic of Brixton.


 
The BBC says this:



> Worst of the conditions are likely to peak in London pretty much exactly in the middle of the morning rush-hour. But after that there will be a "dramatic improvement by mid-morning" and maybe even a relatively pleasant autumn day.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Oct 28, 2013)

I look into the canopy of a wood from my flat. The trees are certainly getting a bit of exercise though I'd say it's easing off now. I've heard one biggish crack suggesting a big broken branch in the wood somewhere. And despite the trains not running the double deckers seem to be out and working.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 28, 2013)

This is from the Met Office about Essex:



I should be billing the Met Office for my time posting these reports!


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 28, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> The BBC says this:



I'm leaving London for Brighton about 11. Theoretically. 


Double Deckers can tip really far before toppling.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 28, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> I'm leaving London for Brighton about 11. Theoretically.
> 
> 
> Double Deckers can tip really far before toppling.


 
Train your fellow passengers to run to one side of the bus if it starts to tip in the wind!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2013)

I am giving it another hour before going out to do battle with the commute.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 28, 2013)

More from the Met Office, this time for London:


----------



## _pH_ (Oct 28, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Looking through Sussex plods tweets, trees down every where.
> 
> Busy day!


You be careful out there!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 28, 2013)

Badgers said:


> I am giving it another hour before going out to do battle with the commute.


 
Bad plan - it will be windier by then.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:
			
		

> Bad plan - it will be windier by then.



Will reassess the situation..


----------



## _pH_ (Oct 28, 2013)

Badgers said:


> It is hella windy in Brixton. Sort of seems okay but then occasional BIG gust.


Same here really, mostly it's just a windy morning like amy other, then a huge gust whistles and whips around.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2013)

Please tell me this won't affect the Rebekah Brooks trial?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 28, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Please tell me this won't affect the Rebekah Brooks trial?


 
It might ruin her hair on the way to court, but that should be about it.


----------



## Looby (Oct 28, 2013)

Pretty calm here now. 2 hours fucking sleep I've had. Ffs, I want to cry I'm so tired.

Suppose I'd better get ready for work soon. 
: (


----------



## trashpony (Oct 28, 2013)

It was shocking at 2am here, never heard anything like it. It's still really windy (sounds like 30-40mph) but not as bad as it was.

I dreamed that the side of my garage blew off, woke up in a panic then remembered I don't have a garage


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 28, 2013)

I've set my alarm for 9. I'm going to try to get some sleep.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 28, 2013)

sparklefish said:


> Pretty calm here now. 2 hours fucking sleep I've had. Ffs, I want to cry I'm so tired.
> 
> Suppose I'd better get ready for work soon.
> : (


 
I've been up all night on weather watch duties, and I'm a bit dizzy with tiredness.  Thankfully off today, so off to bed soon. Hope you get through the day OK.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 28, 2013)

trashpony said:


> It was shocking at 2am here, never heard anything like it. It's still really windy (sounds like 30-40mph) but not as bad as it was.
> 
> I dreamed that the side of my garage blew off, woke up in a panic then remembered I don't have a garage


 
But what became of your trampoline?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 28, 2013)

An interesting cumulative rainfall map for the past 24 hours to 06:00 this morning, just published in the Guardian.

From here.


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 28, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> An interesting cumulative rainfall map for the past 24 hours to 06:00 this morning, just published in the Guardian.
> 
> From here.
> 
> View attachment 42598


We've had toddlers who can do something similar with felt tips


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 28, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> We've had toddlers who can do something similar with felt tips


 
Very true!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 28, 2013)

Yup, all trains cancelled. DLR it is then...


----------



## tommers (Oct 28, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Yup, all trains cancelled. DLR it is then...



Should be pretty empty.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 28, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> But what became of your trampoline?


My piling a ton of wood furniture on it/tying it to stakes worked very well


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 28, 2013)

trashpony said:


> My piling a ton of wood furniture on it/tying it to stakes worked very well


 
Good stuff.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 28, 2013)

tommers said:


> Should be pretty empty.


I dunno, I'm expecting it to be pretty rammed, as all of us who would normally get the train will be getting the DLR instead. Luckily we're at the end of the line, so should at least be more space for us to pile into.


----------



## Belushi (Oct 28, 2013)

Isnt the DLR cancelled until at least 9am as well?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 28, 2013)

Belushi said:


> Isnt the DLR cancelled until at least 9am as well?


No


----------



## Belushi (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm surprised at that if the mainline and the overground aren't running.

Tube still running as well, I've got no excuse


----------



## ChrisD (Oct 28, 2013)

Exeter seems much as normal after a stormy night but not significantly worse than usual winter storms. I looked out at 3am and it was no worse than normal winter wind and rain. I saw a fox trotting down our road - his journey was obviously an 'essential' one.
Barograph trace is however more pronounced than the usual winter depressions:


----------



## Bears (Oct 28, 2013)

trashpony said:


> My piling a ton of wood furniture on it/tying it to stakes worked very well



I woke up this morning genuinely worried about your trampoline. Phew.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 28, 2013)

Well it's a pretty normal morning here,  bit damp, not overly windy. 

I haven't acquired a new trampoline and next doors washing is still on the line... 

Bah I wanted more!


----------



## girasol (Oct 28, 2013)

There's an absolutely humoungous tree at the back of our house, glad it didn't fall on us overnight.  Now sat in the box room we call office, still in our house (not cycling to work today!), studiously watching it.  It could do with losing a few branches, we'd get more sun in our garden if it did!

Very gusty every now and then.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 28, 2013)

Belushi said:


> I'm surprised at that if the mainline and the overground aren't running.
> 
> Tube still running as well, I've got no excuse


Yeah, I was a little surprised too as it's fairly exposed across the line. But TFL's saying "Good Service" so off I go. See you on the other side...


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 28, 2013)

Glad the half-term break starts today. Wind has been howling round our 4th floor balcony for several hours now. Was feeling very elemental for a while.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 28, 2013)

Belushi said:


> I'm surprised at that if the mainline and the overground aren't running.
> 
> Tube still running as well, I've got no excuse


 
It seems all lines south of Watford are closed according to London Midland. Not sure for how long though.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 28, 2013)

A crane has collapsed onto the Cabinet Office in Whitehall - no one hurt though.

https://twitter.com/PoliticalPics/status/394725566990934018/photo/1


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 28, 2013)

Jubilee and Bakerloo have obstructions in the line currently, says tfl.​


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 28, 2013)

Oh crap, and Central  

Why cant I paste links?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Oct 28, 2013)

Journey to work was pretty uneventful, 2 trees down, and 1 massive puddle / river that when driven through came up to my wheel arches, when driven through I conked out but 5 mins later I was back on my way, m25 wasnt bad, now to see which pussies havent even attempted to try and get in.


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 28, 2013)

Blustery but blue skies here now.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Oct 28, 2013)

ChrisD said:


> Exeter seems much as normal after a stormy night but not significantly worse than usual winter storms. I looked out at 3am and it was no worse than normal winter wind and rain. I saw a fox trotting down our road - his journey was obviously an 'essential' one.
> Barograph trace is however more pronounced than the usual winter depressions:   View attachment 42599


Ooh, I haven't seen a abrazo graph for years - we used to look after the one at school!

Suffolk-Norfolk border is a bit blowy but nothing horrendous yet - can't see any damage so maybe campanula's poplars will be fine.


----------



## Mumbles274 (Oct 28, 2013)

Lost the ivy from the top of my wall.. To be honest I'm glad... Was a pain to keep trimming back!






But more importantly I need trampoline news!!! I can report I haven't got a new one despite the neighbours not lashing theirs down


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 28, 2013)

Now here is the perfect reason to tell your boss you can't come in due a tree blocking your way. 

https://twitter.com/davidjbishop/status/394731158397001728/photo/1


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2013)

Seems calmer out


----------



## Leafster (Oct 28, 2013)

The local weather station (Kenley) reports gusts of 68mph at 7:00 but I can't seem any damage out of the windows.


----------



## Voley (Oct 28, 2013)

Quick look round outside. No broken slates and everything intact. One of the benefits of living in a house that's stood there for 400 years previously.


----------



## _pH_ (Oct 28, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Yeah, I was a little surprised too as it's fairly exposed across the line. But TFL's saying "Good Service" so off I go. See you on the other side...



It's exposed, but it doesn't have anywhere near the number of lineside trees as the mainline, nor overhead power lines that would be vulnerable to wind damage.

Mind you, the news just said there are 'severe delays' on the DLR


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 28, 2013)

5t3IIa said:


> Oh crap, and Central
> 
> Why cant I paste links?


 
You mean LU?

Here is the live summary of line problems (I can't get the map to paste that into a separate picture unfortunately).  This is just a minute ago.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 28, 2013)

Leafster said:


> The local weather station (Kenley) reports gusts of 68mph at 7:00 but I can't seem any damage out of the windows.


Our local radio station is reporting 'stormageddon'.... Apparently a crisp packet has blown across the road! 

Dervs going to work


----------



## mack (Oct 28, 2013)

Central Croydon is calm..trams are empty..east Croydon station is closed...A few bins turned over.. And a little debris on the roads.. The usual really.


----------



## Geri (Oct 28, 2013)

Call that a storm? Pathetic.


----------



## Leafster (Oct 28, 2013)

mack said:


> Central Croydon is calm..trams are empty..east Croydon station is closed...A few bins turned over.. And a little debris on the roads.. The usual really.


Apparently the Purley Way is closed due to a tanker trying to get round a fallen tree.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 28, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> You mean LU?
> 
> Here is the live summary of line problems (I can't get the map to paste that into a separate picture unfortunately).  This is just a minute ago.
> 
> View attachment 42600



Yes, tfl live travel news - that's it. 

Conforming to British type I say: tut


----------



## FiFi (Oct 28, 2013)

I must admit I'm quite relieved by the lack of local damage as reported by the Resident Teen back from her paper-round. 1 gate down, and a few broken branches.

However My thoughts are with those at sea, and also those without power in their homes.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2013)

Just  seen a house on Loughborough Road with the whole front missing  pic to follow


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 28, 2013)

advice on travelling to Bristol from West Mids please. so far seems slow moving traffic on m5.


----------



## _pH_ (Oct 28, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Just  seen a house on Loughborough Road with the missing  pic to follow


Whatever's missing got blown away from your post too?

oh you edited.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 28, 2013)

moonsi til said:


> advice on travelling to Bristol from West Mids please. so far seems slow moving traffic on m5.


Wait until after the late rush hour? The storm is gone.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2013)

Badgers said:
			
		

> Just  seen a house on Loughborough Road with the whole front missing  pic to follow



Just near Jamm. Hope everyone is okay


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 28, 2013)

i'm debating whether to cycle to work or not. The wind was mental an hour ago but it's all still now....


----------



## wiskey (Oct 28, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Just  seen a house on Loughborough Road with the whole front missing  pic to follow


Friend of mine in Hampshire has a large hole in the roof

ETA: of her REAL house


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 28, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Just near Jamm. Hope everyone is okay


----------



## wiskey (Oct 28, 2013)

moonsi til said:


> advice on travelling to Bristol from West Mids please. so far seems slow moving traffic on m5.


The Bristol bit seems fine


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 28, 2013)

moonsi til said:


> advice on travelling to Bristol from West Mids please. so far seems slow moving traffic on m5.


 
There have been various comments on the Met Office Twitter feed about how the storm has been affecting the Midlands, so that might be a place to check for some advice.

Hope your journey goes OK.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 28, 2013)

wiskey said:


> Friend of mine in Hampshire has a large hole in the roof
> 
> ETA: of her REAL house


 
The Met Office was saying Hampshire got a bit of a battering from the winds, sadly.  Hope there's not too much damage and she gets it fixed quickly.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 28, 2013)

5t3IIa said:


> Yes, tfl live travel news - that's it.
> 
> Conforming to British type I say: tut


 
A statement from them reported on the Guardian at 08:06:



> *Tube travel disruption*
> Transport for London (TfL) has said there is disruption to six Underground lines due to debris from the storm on the tracks.
> The Bakerloo, Central, Jubilee, Metropolitan, Northern and Piccadilly lines are all partially closed while workers removed fallen trees and other obstructions, a TfL spokesman said.
> North west London, where more tracks are above ground, was the area most heavily affected by disruptions.
> Overground services were also disrupted, with services not likely to get under way until 9am as TfL scrambled to clear trees from the lines in the north of the capital.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 28, 2013)

And UK Power Networks are reporting even more homes which have lost power (reported in the Guardian at 08:16).  



> *140,00 homes and properties without power in East and South East*
> UK power networks spokesperson has just told Radio 4 Today that 140,000 homes and businesses are without power now across the South East and the East Anglia region.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 28, 2013)

Officially over in Saarf Lahndan...put me bins out.

Sycamore still upright


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 28, 2013)

And with that, I'm signing off my weather watch shift for the night.  Night all, and stay safe today in the tail end of the storm.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 28, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> I've set my alarm for 9. I'm going to try to get some sleep.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 28, 2013)

I did that but forgot to unset my alarm for 8.15 .


----------



## wiskey (Oct 28, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> And with that, I'm signing off my weather watch shift for the night.  Night all, and stay safe today in the tail end of the storm.



Good work sir!


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 28, 2013)

Damage in South Yorkshire.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 28, 2013)

Part of our back wall is down between the gardens .....apart from that just a lot of leave and twig debris.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 28, 2013)

Bears said:


> I woke up this morning genuinely worried about your trampoline. Phew.


My mum said that there was a trampoline in the road in Berkshire! 

We've just been out to take the kittens to be castrated and the tree on the other side of our street has come down! Luckily into the fence of the people opposite rather than ours (not a very big tree so not a lot of damage) 

There were a couple of fords to cross, a shed/feeding things at the stud farm which looked as though a giant had stamped on it, few big branches in the road and it was pretty windy which made for an exciting drive. It's a beautiful day out there


----------



## bi0boy (Oct 28, 2013)

trashpony said:


> We've just been out to take the kittens to be castrated and the tree on the other side of our street has come down!



They won't be forgetting this day in a hurry.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 28, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> They won't be forgetting this day in a hurry.


Nope  Although I suspect the major trauma that will stay with them is the lack of breakfast and the fact that I had to cram them both into one cat box


----------



## brogdale (Oct 28, 2013)

Before too many nay-sayers put the boot in to the MetO about their forecasting, I'd say that was a pretty impressive forecasting all in all. The system was first predicted last Wednesday, and they got the track of the low centre correct with only about an 80 mile error (North), and the actual pressure to within 6 to 7mb out of 980!


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 28, 2013)

It is after all only a forecast, it is the reaction of service providers concerned about public liability that causes the chaos.
This is because we live in a claim for everything society promoted by get rich quick accident claim companies.


----------



## shygirl (Oct 28, 2013)

Part of a large tree down at the back of Broadoak Court on Gresham Rd.  Will post pic bit later.


----------



## dervish (Oct 28, 2013)

Worst. Storm. Ever. 

I saw a twig in the road and it's raining. I was so looking forward to armageddon, even without Zombies.


----------



## coley (Oct 28, 2013)

Sprocket. said:


> It is after all only a forecast, it is the reaction of service providers concerned about public liability that causes the chaos.
> This is because we live in a claim for everything society promoted by get rich quick accident claim companies.


Aye, I do feel they erred on the side of a worst case scenario, still better safe than sorry


----------



## ExtraRefined (Oct 28, 2013)

Sprocket. said:


> It is after all only a forecast, it is the reaction of service providers concerned about public liability that causes the chaos.
> This is because we live in a claim for everything society promoted by get rich quick accident claim companies.



So if a train driver had sued his employer after crashing into a tree during a widely forecasted storm, this would illegitimate in your opinion?


----------



## Barking_Mad (Oct 28, 2013)

The forecast was excellent, the media: rubbish.


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 28, 2013)

Barely a whisper of wind up North this morning. A bit wet but that's all. Bit disappointed tbf.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 28, 2013)

dervish said:


> Worst. Storm. Ever.
> 
> I saw a twig in the road and it's raining. I was so looking forward to armageddon, even without Zombies.



Where you at? Did the forecasters say that...or the meeeja?


----------



## magneze (Oct 28, 2013)

Tree down on Plough Lane apparently.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 28, 2013)

seeformiles said:


> Barely a whisper of wind up North this morning. A bit wet but that's all. Bit disappointed tbf.



Seriously? WTF were you hoping for?


----------



## brogdale (Oct 28, 2013)

magneze said:


> Tree down on Plough Lane apparently.


 Beddington?


----------



## magneze (Oct 28, 2013)

The forecast was for storms in the South! So, "no wind in the North" is expected.


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 28, 2013)

ExtraRefined said:


> So if a train driver had sued his employer after crashing into a tree during a widely forecasted storm, this would illegitimate in your opinion?



Not at all, as coley says ''better safe than sorry''. It seems though we over react to the slightest problems in this country bolstered by television news programmes that only seem to exist to sensationalise every event.


----------



## magneze (Oct 28, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Beddington?


Wimbledon


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2013)

Lovely sunshine in N17 now.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 28, 2013)

magneze said:


> Wimbledon


 Oh, that one.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2013)

Lovely sunshine in N17 now.


----------



## dervish (Oct 28, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Where you at? Did the forecasters say that...or the meeeja?



I'm in Bristol, have you missed the news for the past week? This was going to be Stormageddon. Worse than the one of 87 etc. We've got a bit of surface water and they've shut the bridges (which they do anyway if the wind is above about 20 mph)


----------



## brogdale (Oct 28, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Lovely sunshine in N17 now.


 Was it briefly cloudy, then?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 28, 2013)

Not only is my trampoline exactly where it should be, my collection of water filled bottles (a cat defence  ) are also all in place - and they're generally the first things to indicate whether it's been a blowy night!
Hope your day doesn't turn out to be too hectic Mr.Bishie


----------



## brogdale (Oct 28, 2013)

dervish said:


> I'm in Bristol, have you missed _*the news*_ for the past week? This was going to be Stormageddon. Worse than the one of 87 etc. We've got a bit of surface water and they've shut the bridges (which they do anyway if the wind is above about 20 mph)



Ah....the meeeeja.


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 28, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Seriously? WTF were you hoping for?



A few leaves blowing about would have been the least I could expect after all the hype?


----------



## _pH_ (Oct 28, 2013)

There was a pic on the news of a tree that had fallen on a house in Herne Hill - the homeowner had taken the pic from inside, I think I'd have been out of there quick sharpish.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 28, 2013)

seeformiles said:


> A few leaves blowing about would have been the least I could expect after all the hype?



I do find the weather interesting, but I've never really got folk you wish for the bad stuff...which incidentally was never forecast for anywhwere north of the midlands in this case. You've no reason to fell disappointed IMO.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 28, 2013)

My gate banged during the night. I feel oppressed.


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 28, 2013)

brogdale said:


> I do find the weather interesting, but I've never really got folk you wish for the bad stuff...which incidentally was never forecast for anywhwere north of the midlands in this case. You've no reason to fell disappointed IMO.



Crikey - can't you recognise irony/sarcasm when it comes your way...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 28, 2013)

Is a beautiful morning here in the Brock.


----------



## Garek (Oct 28, 2013)

Last of the old fence panels has come down. This will be the 5th replacement since moving in.


----------



## clicker (Oct 28, 2013)

what am i going to do with the 14 loaves now???????


----------



## coley (Oct 28, 2013)

TopCat said:


> My gate banged during the night. I feel oppressed.


The wind turbines were a tad noisier than usual, can we intersect?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 28, 2013)

clicker said:


> what am i going to do with the 14 loaves now???????


----------



## brogdale (Oct 28, 2013)

seeformiles said:


> Crikey - can't you recognise irony/sarcasm when it comes your way...


 Obviously not; my bad.

Lack of sleep, maybe?


----------



## boohoo (Oct 28, 2013)

Little tree down on Beulah hill .


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 28, 2013)

coley said:


> The wind turbines were a tad noisier than usual, can we intersect?



I suggest legal action!


----------



## seeformiles (Oct 28, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Obviously not; my bad.
> 
> Lack of sleep, maybe?



Fair dos - you probably had a less peaceful night than we did!


----------



## coley (Oct 28, 2013)

Sprocket. said:


> I suggest legal action!


A class action of the turbine oppressed


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 28, 2013)

boohoo said:


> Little tree down on Beulah hill .



EMERGENCY


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 28, 2013)

Noticed about a hundred metres of wooden fencing missing by the railway lines this morning.
The only connection to weather is it was probably the locals stocking up on winter fuel!


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 28, 2013)

Not a pip overnight but absolutely bucketing it down here now. Lots of surface water, wouldn't be surprised if there's flooding again.  Mind you this is what it's been like for a week.


----------



## _pH_ (Oct 28, 2013)

coley said:


> The wind turbines were a tad noisier than usual, can we intersect?


Was it this one? http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-devon-24691465


----------



## coley (Oct 28, 2013)

_pH_ said:


> Was it this one? http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-devon-24691465


I wish, we have the really big sods,I would love to see them lying on their sides one morning.


----------



## neonwilderness (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 28, 2013)

Seems quite nice here. Went for a jog this morning. I passed the closed train station where crowds of people were waiting outside, despite being told that there would not be any trains until at least 10am (I think this was at around 8.30am). On bloke was going ". . .you have to let me into the station, I need to get a train to London Bridge", despite there not being any.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 28, 2013)

One of my fence panels blew down, so I put it back up again and was 20 minutes late for work.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 28, 2013)

Crispy said:


> One of my fence panels blew down, so I put it back up again and was 20 minutes late for work.



Ooh, the excitement!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 28, 2013)

_pH_ said:


> It's exposed, but it doesn't have anywhere near the number of lineside trees as the mainline, nor overhead power lines that would be vulnerable to wind damage.
> 
> Mind you, the news just said there are 'severe delays' on the DLR


Yup, got to the station just as they were closing the gates to the station  Possibly overloaded?

Bus pulled up going to North Greenwich so thought I'd jump on that and get the Jubilee line, only for the bus to stop in Charlton and kick us all off because it had to turn back! So, cue a 30 minute walk to N. Greenwich  

Still made it in only 5 minutes late. Would seem others have not been so 'lucky'.


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2013)

Two trees down on Coldharbour Lane, Brixton http://bit.ly/Hom5DK


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Oct 28, 2013)

Got a bit windy here for about 20 minutes or so - proper blowing with horizontal rain. Calmed down again now, although one forecast does have north-westerlies blowing into the Norfolk coast later on as the storm passes properly.

Seemed that the worst of it passed over very quickly.


----------



## magneze (Oct 28, 2013)

Light breeze here now. Garden umbrella fell down though, so will have to sort that out sometime today.


----------



## hegley (Oct 28, 2013)

clicker said:


> what am i going to do with the 14 loaves now???????


Jesus, is that you??


----------



## magneze (Oct 28, 2013)

editor said:


> Two trees down on Coldharbour Lane, Brixton http://bit.ly/Hom5DK


That car owner ought to buy a lottery ticket this week.


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 28, 2013)

Next door neighbour's house blew over but their car seems ok.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 28, 2013)

magneze said:


> Light breeze here now. Garden umbrella fell down though, so will have to sort that out sometime today.



Our prayers are with you and yours at this difficult time.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 28, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


> Is a beautiful morning here in the Brock.


It does seem to have turned into rather a nice day  If a little blustery


----------



## sim667 (Oct 28, 2013)

Shittest storm ever.


----------



## magneze (Oct 28, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> Or prayers are with you and yours at this difficult time.


The garden rake is under the umbrella. I'm not sure what to do now.


----------



## shygirl (Oct 28, 2013)

Back of Broadoak Court/Angela Carter Close, Brixton


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## eatmorecheese (Oct 28, 2013)

I have returned my bin to an upright position, shut the lid and let the cats out. Goodness be praised for such dogged calm. WE WILL REBUILD...


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 28, 2013)

magneze said:


> The garden rake is under the umbrella. I'm not sure what to do now.



  

Crane?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 28, 2013)

*Trigger WARNING:*

Look away now if you find the sight of fallen victorian garden walls upsetting...


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 28, 2013)

Crispy said:


> One of my fence panels blew down, so I put it back up again and was 20 minutes late for work.


3 fence panels down here. how do you get them back up? separate thread may be needed I understand.


----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## magneze (Oct 28, 2013)

sheothebudworths said:


> Crane?


There's also a small fishing net in there. It's got very complicated. Now thinking maybe coastguard?


----------



## pinkmonkey (Oct 28, 2013)

Lost the canoe and a solar panel from my roof, panel ripped from its frame,  at least my neighbour didnt exaggerate. No idea if the panel will still work - as for the canoe, it'll be fine, it has performed backflips before. Loads of trees down on the canals, including two beautiful poplars on the marsh, quite a few boaters reporting near misses with trees.


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 28, 2013)

pinkmonkey said:


> Lost the canoe and a solar panel from my roof, panel ripped from its frame,  at least my neighbour didnt exaggerate. No idea if the panel will still work - as for the canoe, it'll be fine, it has performed backflips before. Loads of trees down on the canals, including two beautiful poplars on the marsh, quite a few boaters reporting near misses with trees.


i think the north london got hit worse than south. all these south londoners laughing at our misery.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 28, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> 3 fence panels down here. how do you get them back up? separate thread may be needed I understand.


Temporarily, I strapped the top of mine to the posts with some steel wire, because I didn't have time to put new screws in. I'm going to buy some longer screws and put them in tonight.


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 28, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Temporarily, I strapped the top of mine to the posts with some steel wire, because I didn't have time to put new screws in. I'm going to buy some longer screws and put them in tonight.


i might just ring up the landlord, sounds a bit complicated.


----------



## xes (Oct 28, 2013)

not even 1 wheelie bin has been blown over 

worse.storm.ever.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 28, 2013)

wiskey said:


> So what do you think of it twentythreedom ?


I slept through the whole thing. It was rubbish


----------



## trashpony (Oct 28, 2013)

3 people died


----------



## ffsear (Oct 28, 2013)

<<< generic comment about it not being as bad as forecast >>>


----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 28, 2013)

rutabowa said:


> i think the north london got hit worse than south. all these south londoners laughing at our misery.



Probably just complain louder, a storm hits South London and no bugger noticies


----------



## rutabowa (Oct 28, 2013)

Artaxerxes said:


> Probably just complain louder, a storm hits South London and no bugger noticies


aside from joking tho, yes london didn't have much happen but there are quite a lot of people badly affected outside of london.


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 28, 2013)

Not wanting to start another media frenzy but I have just heard on the radio, 'There's an A bomb on Wardour Street'.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 28, 2013)

Sweet FA said:


> View attachment 42607



Auferstanden aus Ruinen!!!


----------



## rover07 (Oct 28, 2013)

Loads of wind still in Brighton. Beautiful blue sky though.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Oct 28, 2013)

My ferry back to Dover from Dunkirk is delayed.

I'm currently stuck in Belgium until this crisis can be overcome.


----------



## xes (Oct 28, 2013)

trashpony said:


> 3 people died


don't want to sound too cold hearted or anything, but if St Jude saw them out, then they were probably too frail to last the week anyway..


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 28, 2013)

I had lie in and woke up in sunshine, but apparently I missed it all.
Can't get out of London today though.
All East Coast trains cancelled 
I feel like I'm waiting in the world's shittest departure lounge (my flat).
Annoying.


----------



## weepiper (Oct 28, 2013)

xes said:


> don't want to sound too cold hearted or anything, but if St Jude saw them out, then they were probably too frail to last the week anyway..



Two of them were crushed by falling trees and I'm presuming the third is the boy who got washed out to sea. I'm all for slagging off excessive panic but when people have actually died it's probably time to knock it off


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 28, 2013)

I had the door open all night and didn't stir. I must be a better sleeper than I thought


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2013)

Sprocket. said:


> Not wanting to start another media frenzy but I have just heard on the radio, 'There's an A bomb on Wardour Street'.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 28, 2013)

brogdale said:


> The real concern in this forecast is the possibility of a sting jet event somewhere just to the south of the low pressure centre. The phenomena has only really been recognised by meteorologists after a re-analysis of the 1987 storm, and is not totally understood, but forms when a depression becomes so cyclonically wrapped around itself that the (dry) causal jet punches through the upper super-cooled water & ice crytsals of the occlusion and, through evaporative cooling, descends rapidly through the tropopause down to ground level causing very damaging wind gusts.
> 
> A Met Office account here.


 FWIW, Chris Fawkes (BBC) does claim that the system did produce the feared Sting Jet, and offers this sat.pic as his evidence:-






I _think _that the darker (dry) curve is meant to represent the point where the very dry,cooled upper tropospheric air from the jet stream dived earthwards to 'super-charge' the gusts. That might explain why the areas affected experienced such a pronounced and short-lived period of really powerful gusts?


----------



## brogdale (Oct 28, 2013)

weepiper said:


> Two of them were crushed by falling trees and I'm presuming the third is the boy who got washed out to sea. I'm all for slagging off excessive panic but when people have actually died it's probably time to knock it off


 Have to agree.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 28, 2013)

Yes I was talking about a 14 year old boy, a 17 year old young woman and a man in his 50s, none of them 'frail' to my knowledge

My Ocado delivery driver just showed me a photo of a road he was trying to deliver to in Sittingbourne - it looked like the road just ended at a wood, that many trees had come down.


----------



## Bungle73 (Oct 28, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Yes I was talking about a 14 year old boy, a 17 year old young woman and a man in his 50s, none of them 'frail' to my knowledge
> 
> My Ocado delivery driver just showed me a photo of a road he was trying to deliver to in Sittingbourne - it looked like the road just ended at a wood, that many trees had come down.


That's where I live!  Any idea which road?  A neighbour's tree is down outside here.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 28, 2013)

Bungle73 said:


> That's where I live!  Any idea which road?  A neighbour's tree is down outside here.


Sorry, no. Shall I ring him and ask? 

Can you get out of the house?


----------



## Bungle73 (Oct 28, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Sorry, no. Shall I ring him and ask?


Yes. 



> Can you get out of the house?


Well yeah, but Sittingbourne is a large town with lots of streets.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Oct 28, 2013)

Two dead in Amsterdam this morning from the storms: http://www.dutchnews.nl/news/archives/2013/10/severe_gales_batter_the_nether.php


----------



## trashpony (Oct 28, 2013)

Bungle73 said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> Well yeah, but Sittingbourne is a large town with lots of streets.


 The photo he took looked like a country lane, not in the town. There were no buildings in the photo. I've never been to Sittingbourne though - perhaps all the houses are on a acre of land or something


----------



## brogdale (Oct 28, 2013)

Hmmm....glad that's been and gone; now all eyes on the weekend storm.

Currently, the yanks have it much further than north than 'Jude';much more like a 'normal' Autumn storm track. Looks like it could be windy in't North though.

Here's the GFS view of Sunday...






e2a : the MetO see the same system much further South, though


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 28, 2013)

Any urban casualties? Bright and sunny here in Cheshire.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 28, 2013)

What is the situation with trains London to Brighton?  I can't get on thesouthern railway site on my phone. Is there an approximate time they are starring the service? Are there lines down? Trees down?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 28, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> What is the situation with trains London to Brighton?  I can't get on thesouthern railway site on my phone. Is there an approximate time they are starring the service? Are there lines down? Trees down?





> Some Southern Routes are now open following high winds across the whole of the Southern network. However, there are still some fallen trees on some parts of the network which Network Rail is dealing with.
> 
> We have introduced a temporary timetable which is a much reduced service from the advertised timetable.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 28, 2013)

oo eerr fallen tree ruptured a gas main and blew a few house's up in Hounslow


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 28, 2013)

friedaweed said:


> Any urban casualties? Bright and sunny here in Cheshire.


are you sure that's how you're supposed to set up a croquet game?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 28, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> What is the situation with trains London to Brighton?  I can't get on thesouthern railway site on my phone. Is there an approximate time they are starring the service? Are there lines down? Trees down?





> Below are the details for Sussex and Metro services:
> 
> 
> *Brighton Main Line*
> ...





> *Southern Customer Services*
> Open daily: 24 hours (closed Christmas day)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## friedaweed (Oct 28, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> are you sure that's how you're supposed to set up a croquet game?


It's not a crochet game. It's ant rugby


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 28, 2013)

Ax^ said:


> oo eerr fallen tree ruptured a gas main and blew a few house's up in Hounslow


Bloody hell!

There's a tree right outside my bedroom window, the leaves brush on the glass, that was swaying more than I've seen before. Hope the wondow is still there when I get back 

It wasn't the biblical storm some feared, but it does look like it's caused some serious damage in parts


----------



## Remus Harbank (Oct 28, 2013)

down in deep streatham a near miss…


----------



## _pH_ (Oct 28, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> What is the situation with trains London to Brighton?  I can't get on thesouthern railway site on my phone. Is there an approximate time they are starring the service? Are there lines down? Trees down?


Network Rail tweeted a pic earlier of a tree on the line at Keymer which is on the Brighton line. Plus there's a revised timetable anyway.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Oct 28, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Yes I was talking about a 14 year old boy, a 17 year old young woman and a man in his 50s, none of them 'frail' to my knowledge
> 
> My Ocado delivery driver just showed me a photo of a road he was trying to deliver to in Sittingbourne - it looked like the road just ended at a wood, that many trees had come down.


Ah, better ring me mum then...


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 28, 2013)

thank you all. 

As soon as I saw your post, the 1206 changed from canceled to platform 17.  So I made a dash for it.


----------



## Looby (Oct 28, 2013)

trashpony said:


> 3 people died



: ( 

But, hahaha what a fuss over nothing eh?

Clearly not enough death and destruction to satisfy some people.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 28, 2013)

...and a report of at least one fatality in the Netherlands.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 28, 2013)

sparklefish said:


> : (
> 
> But, hahaha what a fuss over nothing eh?
> 
> Clearly not enough death and destruction to satisfy some people.


People do love a grim spectacle, but I'd say it's a bit tragic the amount of attention something like this gets, when thousands of people might die from cold houses in the winter and too hot houses in the summer, without ever being labelled a "catastrophe" or getting hours of continuous coverage.


----------



## Looby (Oct 28, 2013)

TruXta said:


> People do love a grim spectacle, but I'd say it's a bit tragic the amount of attention something like this gets, when thousands of people might die from cold houses in the winter and too hot houses in the summer, without ever being labelled a "catastrophe" or getting hours of continuous coverage.



Yep fair point and the 24 hours news thing does mean it gets massively over-reported.

But, people have died, people have lost their homes and had possessions destroyed.

It wasn't as bad as expected here but I'm still bloody glad we were warned in advance.

I know people claim they're joking but I genuinely don't understand why some seem to want to cheer on severe weather which causes that sort of disruption and potential loss of life.

I'm sure someone will tell me to lighten up but I don't really care tbh.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 28, 2013)

TruXta said:


> People do love a grim spectacle, but I'd say it's a bit tragic the amount of attention something like this gets, when thousands of people might die from cold houses in the winter and too hot houses in the summer, without ever being labelled a "catastrophe" or getting hours of continuous coverage.


Sadly I feel it's because it's not an "event", rather it's "just something that happens"


----------



## TruXta (Oct 28, 2013)

sparklefish said:


> Yep fair point and the 24 hours news thing does mean it gets massively over-reported.
> 
> But, people have died, people have lost their homes and had possessions destroyed.
> 
> ...


I'm not saying this storm shouldn't get coverage, and of course it's tragic when people die (especially the young ones).


Lord Camomile said:


> Sadly I feel it's because it's not an "event", rather it's "just something that happens"


Exactly.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 28, 2013)

A tree was blown down in Camden Square right onto a mini - also noticed a planter with a small tree was blown over on Murray Street nearby.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 28, 2013)

Lord Camomile said:


> Sadly I feel it's because it's not an "event", rather it's "just something that happens"


 "loud" vrs "quiet" emergencies?


----------



## TruXta (Oct 28, 2013)

brogdale said:


> "loud" vrs "quiet" emergencies?


That, and long-term/chronic versus short-term/sudden impact.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2013)

Been lovely and sunny in N17 until a few minutes ago. 
Wind is roaring now and heavy, sideways rain coming down


----------



## Lord Camomile (Oct 28, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Been lovely and sunny in N17 until a few minutes ago.
> Wind is roaring now and heavy, sideways rain coming down


Typical British weather, late as usual 

(It is still ok to make _some_ light of it, no?  )


----------



## marty21 (Oct 28, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Been lovely and sunny in N17 until a few minutes ago.
> Wind is roaring now and heavy, sideways rain coming down


 was lovely when I went out to lunch now it is grey and raining in NW1


----------



## EastEnder (Oct 28, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Been lovely and sunny in N17 until a few minutes ago.
> Wind is roaring now and heavy, sideways rain coming down


Good. British Summer Time has officially ended, Gray Miserable Time has begun - the sun has no right to be out & about, spraying its photons around with careless abandon.


----------



## krink (Oct 28, 2013)

Mrs Krink is stuck in Watford at the minute after visiting her family at the weekend. I got today off work to look after my 3 kids but I'm due back tomorrow and looks like no trains going north from kings x today and maybe tomorrow. Still, could be a lot worse - that poor bloke in Watford got killed.


----------



## wiskey (Oct 28, 2013)

Ax^ said:


> oo eerr fallen tree ruptured a gas main and blew a few house's up in Hounslow


Just got a text with a similar pic of the scene from one of my boys who attended. 

I think the SW got off lightly, just been out and no obvious damage - it's currently thundering and really heavy rain though.. 

Friends aunts car got squished by a 50ft tree and another friend has half a roof missing;both in the New Forest


----------



## Garek (Oct 28, 2013)

Saw a few fallen and twisted trees on my route. Some completely block roads. Roads surprisingly light in traffic though.


----------



## pesh (Oct 28, 2013)




----------



## wiskey (Oct 28, 2013)

It's hailing!


----------



## brogdale (Oct 28, 2013)

Left a message with a 'tree surgeon' a few days ago asking for quote to crown me Sycamore.....he just rang me back.....today...hmmm.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 28, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Left a message with a 'tree surgeon' a few days ago asking for quote to crown me Sycamore.....he just rang me back.....today...hmmm.


 
<anoints King Sycamore>


----------



## _pH_ (Oct 28, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Left a message with a 'tree surgeon' a few days ago asking for quote to crown me Sycamore.....he just rang me back.....today...hmmm.


Well it's too windy to climb and if he's not on a list of approved contractors for local authorities/insurers/highways/utilities etc. he may well be sitting around twiddling his thumbs.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 28, 2013)

_pH_ said:


> Well it's too windy to climb and if he's not on a list of approved contractors for local authorities/insurers/highways/utilities etc. he may well be sitting around twiddling his thumbs.



Yes, hadn't thought about it like that...just kinda assumed they'd all be at it manically like Mr Bishi.


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 28, 2013)

i decided against my Bristol jaunt as feared traffic jams. missed out on food/chat/friends and wasn't a easy decision to make but felt right. i have not gone and ransacked the supermarket so not in full panic mode!


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 28, 2013)

Lewes is nippier than Brixton but sunny and bright all the same.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> Lewes is nippier than Brixton but sunny and bright all the same.



Any sign of firework preparations?


----------



## brogdale (Oct 28, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Any sign of firework preparations?


 Who they burning this year?


----------



## Tankus (Oct 28, 2013)

just had a 15 seconds worth of  hail .... I wonder how much bigger before the bodywork of my car would  have got rippled ?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Who they burning this year?



Closely guarded secret that


----------



## weepiper (Oct 28, 2013)

I swear I've just seen snow clouds on the way home from getting the kids from school.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 28, 2013)

weepiper said:


> I swear I've just seen snow clouds on the way home from getting the kids from school.


Could well be, it's been snowing in southern Norway, you've probably got some of the same weather up your way.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 28, 2013)

pesh said:


>



Is that real or a scene from Fight Club?


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 28, 2013)

I am evidently one of the brave soldiers.  Seems most people haven't gotten here yet.   Hotel room is very nice.  Bit blowy on the front. I might take a walk.


----------



## Buddy Bradley (Oct 28, 2013)

Badgers said:


> Wind is roaring now and heavy, sideways rain coming down


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 28, 2013)

2 people apparently died in the house that had the gas explosion.


----------



## DRINK? (Oct 28, 2013)

I thought the coverage was pretty good given that you can always choose what you want / don't want to see.

Bit of a damp squib where I was though would rather be prepared for the worst and it not happen rather than the other way round. Cancelling the trains last night was a good move also, seemed to make this morning a much more pleasant pain in the ass than the usual shambles


----------



## trashpony (Oct 28, 2013)

I'm very impressed that the council have already got rid of the tree that fell opposite. I suspect today would have been a good day to commit crime as there were many police involved in dealing with contraflows


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 28, 2013)

sheothebudworths said:


> Not only is my trampoline exactly where it should be, my collection of water filled bottles (a cat defence  ) are also all in place - and they're generally the first things to indicate whether it's been a blowy night!
> Hope your day doesn't turn out to be too hectic Mr.Bishie



What a day! And a long day of utter tree chaos! Trees down every where, & lots of crushed cars. Spent the whole day opening roads from fallen trees for access only. Tomorrow, & looking like the rest of the week & into next week, clearing all the shit up & removing the timber. Tonnes of it. Thank fuck these winds come at night when there's no one around.

Glad your trampoline remained where it was!  Same can't be said for next doors shed roof felt & one of our fence panels!  The wind had me awake at 0210 to 0350, & I was a bit on the worried side to say the least. 

<goes to bed>


----------



## EastEnder (Oct 28, 2013)

trashpony said:


> I suspect today would have been a good day to commit crime as there were many police involved in dealing with contraflows


_Every_ day is a good day to commit crime.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 28, 2013)

Kay Burley was just on TV telling Sky viewers that if their tellies aren't working because of power cuts they can watch Sky News on their iPads instead


----------



## brogdale (Oct 28, 2013)

The BBC summarises the storm as:

* 4 people dead
* 600,000 homes without power
* 99 MPH peak gust at the Needles
* Widespread gusts of 70 MPH

All in all, it was certainly *not* a typical autumnal storm. Just shows how much forecasting has come on since 1987. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-24699748


----------



## DRINK? (Oct 28, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> What a day! And a long day of utter tree chaos! Trees down every where, & lots of crushed cars. Spent the whole day opening roads from fallen trees for access only. Tomorrow, & looking like the rest of the week & into next week, clearing all the shit up & removing the timber. Tonnes of it. Thank fuck these winds come at night when there's no one around.
> 
> Glad your trampoline remained where it was!  Same can't be said for next doors shed roof felt & one of our fence panels!  The wind had me awake at 0210 to 0350, & I was a bit on the worried side to say the least.
> 
> <goes to bed>


 
So if your like my mate who is a tree surgeon, you get paid to cut down ( that will be done already I guess ) paid to take it away and then sell it for firewood. Richest bloke I know, though probably the hardest working, f'ed if I could do it without killing myself


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 28, 2013)

DRINK? said:


> So if your like my mate who is a tree surgeon, you get paid to cut down ( that will be done already I guess ) paid to take it away and then sell it for firewood. Richest bloke I know, though probably the hardest working, f'ed if I could do it without killing myself



Rich? I wish!  99% of trees down in Brighton were Elm, so it has to all go to an official burn site - as it could be infected with Dutch Elm Disease.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 28, 2013)

brogdale said:


> The BBC summarises the storm as:
> 
> * 4 people dead
> * 600,000 homes without power
> ...



When it woke me up this morning, those gusts weren't an autumnal breeze! It was fucking frightening.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 28, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> When it woke me up this morning, those gusts weren't an autumnal breeze! It was fucking frightening.



Yep, it really did howl, didn't it.
Earlier in the thread (whilst you was busy working) I was wittering about the Sting Jet winds. I really hope that some of the Met boys will be able to (digitally) map all the damage to learn more about the shape of this 'beast' and, hopefully, understand it a little more. Lot's of reports in Sussex/Kent put the suggested sting jet event at around 6'10 to 6.30am.


----------



## Mab (Oct 28, 2013)

Yes they have been reporting about it here in Ontario Canada. We were hit last Friday and Sat.


----------



## DRINK? (Oct 28, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Rich? I wish!  99% of trees down in Brighton were Elm, so it has to all go to an official burn site - as it could be infected with Dutch Elm Disease.



Yeah rich, think last time he told me he was making 30k a year from firewood alone, though they mainly buy in the timber and he has a machine that his boys use to split it all. He is very good by all accounts, is an art form if you ask me


----------



## kittyP (Oct 28, 2013)

Sprocket. said:


> Noticed about a hundred metres of wooden fencing missing by the railway lines this morning.
> The only connection to weather is it was probably the locals stocking up on winter fuel!



I was talking to my mum about the fuel price hikes and then about when everyone had coal fires in London. 
She said for kindling to get it started, factories, shops etc would leave all the wooden boxes (not much cardboard and plastic then, lots of tea chests etc) out for people to just take. Her and her brother would go about with an old pram and fill it with bits of wood. 
She said the great thing was that if you ran out of coal and couldn't afford any more for a while, you could always burn wood to keep you going and it was free.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 28, 2013)

Vintage Paw said:


> 2 people apparently died in the house that had the gas explosion.



Yep, parts of the high street are still closed off from I just heard...


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 28, 2013)

DRINK? said:


> Yeah rich, think last time he told me he was making 30k a year from firewood alone, though they mainly buy in the timber and he has a machine that his boys use to split it all. He is very good by all accounts, is an art form if you ask me



I'm not self employed or sub contracting. But there's definitely more money in firewood than tree surgery, that's for sure.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 28, 2013)

Did anyone else hear about Dungeness Nuke Power Station? They had to switch off because there was a power cut......


----------



## kittyP (Oct 28, 2013)

I dunno if this has already been mentioned but just read on the BBC that a 14 year old boy was swept away by the current in Sussex because he was swimming in the sea last night with friends. 
What the actual fuck was he thinking?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 28, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Did anyone else hear about Dungeness Nuke Power Station? They had to switch off because there was a power cut......


 
Didn't hear that.  The irony!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 28, 2013)

kittyP said:


> I dunno if this has already been mentioned but just read on the BBC that a 14 year old boy was swept away by the current in Sussex because he was swimming in the sea last night with friends.
> What the actual fuck was he thinking?


 
Yeah, it was mentioned earlier - the poor lad.  They have called off the search for him, presumed dead.  A shame, but I suppose he was only doing what lots of 14 year old lads do and taking risks, but unfortunately he paid the price.  His parents must feel awful.


----------



## pesh (Oct 28, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> Kay Burley was just on TV telling Sky viewers that if their tellies aren't working because of power cuts they can watch Sky News on their iPads instead


why can't a tree fall on Kay Burley


----------



## lt35 (Oct 28, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> I'm not self employed or sub contracting. But there's definitely more money in firewood than tree surgery, that's for sure.



Hi there Mr.Bishie, I know it's off topic but I just had to mention how great a scene Tree Surgery is despite the mediocre pay from my experience, similar camaraderie as roofers.

(lots of bunners in my firm too)

I hope they all make a killing!

Edited: I've just seen you _are _a tree surgeon .  Hope it hasn't been too stressful out there.


----------



## TruXta (Oct 28, 2013)

13 fatalities across Northern Europe so far. It hit Denmark and Germany bad today.


----------



## weepiper (Oct 28, 2013)

TruXta said:


> 13 fatalities across Northern Europe so far. It hit Denmark and Germany bad today.



A fb friend in Denmark has been posting increasingly disbelieving statuses today



> I must congratulate the UK traffic organisers on cancelling the transport where appropriate regarding the storm. Lives have no doubt been spared. Here the storm has built up this afternoon with nothing cancelled until impossible to travel. Now people are stranded on motorways etc in darkness. Clever, NO! I even read a report this afternoon encouraging people to go to a football match in Esberg...utterly stupid!


----------



## TruXta (Oct 28, 2013)

weepiper said:


> A fb friend in Denmark has been posting increasingly disbelieving statuses today


Yeah, it's all over the papers in Norway too. You'd think the Danish would know about warning their citizens at this stage, after all they're a very exposed country that get big storms most years.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2013)

TruXta said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's all over the papers in Norway too. You'd think the Danish would know about warning their citizens at this stage, after all they're a very exposed country that get big storms most years.



How is Yourway Norway doing?


----------



## TruXta (Oct 28, 2013)

Badgers said:


> How is Yourway Norway doing?


Fine, it'll pass south of us. The Swedes are feeling it down the southern end.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 28, 2013)

weepiper said:


> A fb friend in Denmark has been posting increasingly disbelieving statuses today


 
I've been reading that - it seems sensible to be realistic when bad weather is predicted and cancel services that are likely to be affected, rather than have passengers and train staff stranded all over the places, for hours. I've spent many an unhappy hour stranded on trains due to bad weather in winter, and it seems the rail industry of learning to be a bit more sensible about it now, which is a good thing.


----------



## Gerry1time (Oct 28, 2013)

TruXta said:


> The Swedes are feeling it down the southern end.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Oct 28, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Yep, it really did howl, didn't it.
> Earlier in the thread (whilst you was busy working) I was wittering about the Sting Jet winds. I really hope that some of the *Met boys* will be able to (digitally) map all the damage to learn more about the shape of this 'beast' and, hopefully, understand it a little more. Lot's of reports in Sussex/Kent put the suggested sting jet event at around 6'10 to 6.30am.



are they all boys?


----------



## Frances Lengel (Oct 28, 2013)

They're all masons.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Oct 28, 2013)

weepiper said:


> A fb friend in Denmark has been posting increasingly disbelieving statuses today


Just watching this evening's Danish news - looks absolutely fucking chaos (not helped by all sorts of technical problems with their video tbh).

I imagine the system may have strengthened as it went on it's way as well - given that it was strengthening as it went over us?


----------



## pinkmonkey (Oct 28, 2013)

trashpony said:


> Yes I was talking about a 14 year old boy, a 17 year old young woman and a man in his 50s, none of them 'frail' to my knowledge
> 
> My Ocado delivery driver just showed me a photo of a road he was trying to deliver to in Sittingbourne - it looked like the road just ended at a wood, that many trees had come down.


Just got home - its like that outside our gates, it's very exposed up here.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 28, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> are they all boys?



My bad
Should have been "boys".
But in answer; I doubt it...27% of MetO employees are female.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 28, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> They're all masons.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Oct 28, 2013)

kittyP said:


> I was talking to my mum about the fuel price hikes and then about when everyone had coal fires in London.
> She said for kindling to get it started, factories, shops etc would leave all the wooden boxes (not much cardboard and plastic then, lots of tea chests etc) out for people to just take. Her and her brother would go about with an old pram and fill it with bits of wood.
> She said the great thing was that if you ran out of coal and couldn't afford any more for a while, you could always burn wood to keep you going and it was free.


Tbh plenty of boaters in London doing the same. When I was skint we used to take the boat up to the local industrial estate and fill the roof with pallets. I've also burned flytipped old broken wooden furniture, windfall wood etc.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Oct 28, 2013)

Looks like it was mainly the coastal strip up here that got hit - anywhere south of Lowestoft certainly. Inland the damage seems much less - hopefully news for those poplars.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 28, 2013)

pinkmonkey said:
			
		

> Tbh plenty of boaters in London doing the same. When I was skint we used to take the boat up to the local industrial estate and fill the roof with pallets. I've also burned flytipped old broken wooden furniture, windfall wood etc.



I guess the point is, most people don't have that option anymore. 
If you can't afford your heating bills, that's it, no other option.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 28, 2013)

brogdale said:


> The BBC summarises the storm as:
> 
> * 4 people dead
> * 600,000 homes without power
> ...



This.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 28, 2013)

pesh said:


> why can't a tree fall on Kay Burley


I think something fell on her head at an earlier point in her life


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 28, 2013)

BlueSquareThing said:


> Just watching this evening's Danish news - looks absolutely fucking chaos (not helped by all sorts of technical problems with their video tbh).
> 
> I imagine the system may have strengthened as it went on it's way as well - given that it was strengthening as it went over us?


 
It did deepen as it swept across the North Sea.  Not good.  We're due another one this weekend apparently, albeit not as bad (I vaguely remember someone posting up images of the forecasted track for that storm earlier on the thread).


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 28, 2013)

kittyP said:


> I guess the point is, most people don't have that option anymore.
> If you can't afford your heating bills, that's it, no other option.


 
Spot on - like most people, there is just no way I could burn scavenged wood to keep warm.  Maybe retaining the old open fires and wood burners would have been better in the long run.


----------



## coley (Oct 28, 2013)

BBC coverage earlier showed railway lines in the SE, the only trees visible were alongside the track, strange?


----------



## weltweit (Oct 28, 2013)

Well, people died. I guess that makes it a bad storm even if for me there was only gusty winds.


----------



## coley (Oct 28, 2013)

kittyP said:


> I guess the point is, most people don't have that option anymore.
> If you can't afford your heating bills, that's it, no other option.


If you have a chimney, wood burning stoves can be quite cheap and make a good alternative to oil, gas and electric, however I can't think of the last time I have seen a 'new build' with a chimney!


----------



## Bungle73 (Oct 28, 2013)

coley said:


> BBC coverage earlier showed railway lines in the SE, the only trees visible were alongside the track, strange?


Um, what?  I don't know what news you've been watching but it's not the one the rest of us were watching.  There was a picture of the Brighton line (I think it was) completely blocked by fallen tree(s).  There were over 50 fallen trees on the line in the Southeastern area alone.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 28, 2013)

coley said:


> If you have a chimney, wood burning stoves can be quite cheap and make a good alternative to oil, gas and electric, however I can't think of the last time I have seen a 'new build' with a chimney!


 
I think my neighbours upstairs, and certainly my landlord and the leaseholder, might just have something to say if I installed a woodburner! 

I would love one though - I always loved holidays as a kid in farmhouses in Scotland with open fires.


----------



## coley (Oct 28, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I think my neighbours upstairs, and certainly my landlord and the leaseholder, might just have something to say if I installed a woodburner!
> 
> I would love one though - I always loved holidays as a kid in farmhouses in Scotland with open fires.



Notice I mentioned the availability of a chimney? I worry about you sometimes


----------



## coley (Oct 28, 2013)

Bungle73 said:


> Um, what?  I don't know what news you've been watching but it's not the one the rest of us were watching.  There was a picture of the Brighton line (I think it was) completely blocked by fallen tree(s).  There were over 50 fallen trees on the line in the Southeastern area alone.


The point I was making,from the aerial view,the only trees in evidence were a corridor of trees running alongside the track, the rest of the view was of monoculture with the odd copse and a few hedges. I would of though that common sense would dictate trees would be cut back from the lines?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 28, 2013)

coley said:


> Notice I mentioned the availability of a chimney? I worry about you sometimes


 
Yes, but my intent was to punch a hole through each of the three flats above me to make a chimney.


----------



## coley (Oct 28, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Yes, but my intent was to punch a hole through each of the three flats above me to make a chimney.


Ah, sharing the warmth, sorry didn't catch on


----------



## clicker (Oct 28, 2013)

maybe they muffle the sound...not sure if thats the stupidest reason i could give, but logical to me.


----------



## pinkmonkey (Oct 28, 2013)

kittyP said:


> I guess the point is, most people don't have that option anymore.
> If you can't afford your heating bills, that's it, no other option.


I know we are lucky, my neighbour lost his DLA and everyone told him to help himself from the woodpile.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 28, 2013)

coley said:


> Ah, sharing the warmth, sorry didn't catch on


 
Not exactly my intention - I wasn't going to install a chimney all the way to the roof, only through my ceiling to the flat above.  They can deal with the smoke and sparks that emerge from their living room floors - I don't care!


----------



## coley (Oct 28, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Not exactly my intention - I wasn't going to install a chimney all the way to the roof, only through my ceiling to the flat above.  They can deal with the smoke and sparks that emerge from their living room floors - I don't care!




Yes, but my intent was to punch a hole through each of the three flats above me to make a chimney. 
Mek yer bliddy mind up?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 29, 2013)

coley said:


> Yes, but my intent was to punch a hole through each of the three flats above me to make a chimney.
> Mek yer bliddy mind up?


 
Well, I'd prefer not to go the expense and effort of installing a chimney right the way through - holes in each floor above my ceiling should be sufficient ventilation.


----------



## coley (Oct 29, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Well, I'd prefer not to go the expense and effort of installing a chimney right the way through - holes in each floor above my ceiling should be sufficient ventilation.


Manchester deserves you


----------



## Frances Lengel (Oct 29, 2013)

Bungle73 said:


> Um, what?  I don't know what news you've been watching but it's not the one the rest of us were watching.  There was a picture of the Brighton line (I think it was) completely blocked by fallen tree(s).  There were over 50 fallen trees on the line in the Southeastern area alone.



This business of starting every post with "Um" - It's got to stop.

Sort it out.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 29, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> This business of starting every post with "Um" - It's got to stop.
> 
> Sort it out.


 
Um, like, I'm not sure what you mean Frances?


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 29, 2013)

kittyP said:


> I was talking to my mum about the fuel price hikes and then about when everyone had coal fires in London.
> She said for kindling to get it started, factories, shops etc would leave all the wooden boxes (not much cardboard and plastic then, lots of tea chests etc) out for people to just take. Her and her brother would go about with an old pram and fill it with bits of wood.
> She said the great thing was that if you ran out of coal and couldn't afford any more for a while, you could always burn wood to keep you going and it was free.



My previous employer was a furniture components manufacturer and any off cuts of wood or broken pallets were allowed to be cut up and taken by employees for fuel.
It stopped when a couple of lads started selling bags of sticks locally for 50p a bag.
A lot around here have, where possible installed woodburners to help with fuel costs.
I sadly haven't even got a chimney.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 29, 2013)

Sprocket. said:


> My previous employer was a furniture components manufacturer and any off cuts of wood or broken pallets were allowed to be cut up and taken by employees for fuel.
> It stopped when a couple of lads started selling bags of sticks locally for 50p a bag.
> A lot around here have, where possible installed woodburners to help with fuel costs.
> I sadly haven't even got a chimney.


 
Its sad when a few idiots spoil it for everyone else through their greed.  

But a wood burner would be superb - a lottery win requirement for an amazing house in the countryside.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 29, 2013)

coley said:


> If you have a chimney, wood burning stoves can be quite cheap and make a good alternative to oil, gas and electric, however I can't think of the last time I have seen a 'new build' with a chimney!


I was going to put a wood burning stove in one of my fireplaces (there is one there but it's disconnected). That one is apparently no longer fit for EU regulations and I'd need to buy a new stove, have a 5cm raised tiled area built around the fireplace, an extractor fan and all sorts of shit. I was quoted £2k


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 29, 2013)

trashpony said:


> I was going to put a wood burning stove in one of my fireplaces (there is one there but it's disconnected). That one is apparently no longer fit for EU regulations and I'd need to buy a new stove, have a 5cm raised tiled area built around the fireplace, an extractor fan and all sorts of shit. I was quoted £2k


 
Bloody hell that's steep!


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 29, 2013)

Window got blown out in a flat in a nearby block next to me,they must have forgotten to close it before the storm hit,small tree uprooted as well.


----------



## coley (Oct 29, 2013)

trashpony said:


> I was going to put a wood burning stove in one of my fireplaces (there is one there but it's disconnected). That one is apparently no longer fit for EU regulations and I'd need to buy a new stove, have a 5cm raised tiled area built around the fireplace, an extractor fan and all sorts of shit. I was quoted £2k


http://www.tesco.com/betadirect/la-...0.prd?pageLevel=&skuId=116-5420&kpid=116-5420
Now mine was 2k but its a wood burner/ cooker and also provides the heating and hot water, for  a wood burner to provide additional/supplementary heating you should be able to get them as lot cheaper as per link.


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Oct 29, 2013)

coley said:


> If you have a chimney, wood burning stoves can be quite cheap and make a good alternative to oil, gas and electric, however I can't think of the last time I have seen a 'new build' with a chimney!



You don't actually need a traditional chimney though (an alcove with a hole up through the roof) - you need to install a flue. A stove heats a room a lot better when it isn't stuffed in a fire place.


----------



## coley (Oct 29, 2013)

AnnaKarpik said:


> You don't actually need a traditional chimney though (an alcove with a hole up through the roof) - you need to install a flue. A stove heats a room a lot better when it isn't stuffed in a fire place.


True enough, but installing a flue can be costly,I was just pointing out a wood burner can save on heating costs if it can be installed cheaply.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 29, 2013)

AnnaKarpik said:


> You don't actually need a traditional chimney though (an alcove with a hole up through the roof) - you need to install a flue. A stove heats a room a lot better when it isn't stuffed in a fire place.


Normal method is to put a plate in front of the fireplace with a hole in it and fit the wood burner in front. It's still much cheaper and faster than if you have no chimney at all.



trashpony said:


> I was going to put a wood burning stove in one of my fireplaces (there is one there but it's disconnected). That one is apparently no longer fit for EU regulations and I'd need to buy a new stove, have a 5cm raised tiled area built around the fireplace, an extractor fan and all sorts of shit. I was quoted £2k



Doesn't having to run an extractor fan sort of negate some of the benefits?


----------



## coley (Oct 29, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> Normal method is to put a plate in front of the fireplace with a hole in it and fit the wood burner in front. It's still much cheaper and faster than if you have no chimney at all.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesn't having to run an extractor fan sort of negate some of the benefits?


Normally only if the stove is used for cooking,though handy when cleaning the stove out.


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 29, 2013)

I have a multi fuel stove (coal/wood) and was lucky enoughy to buy from a neighbour for £100. I already had 2 open fire in regular use so I chose to remove one and fit the stove. It took ages to find someone whom would fit only but I found a great guy whom knocked into my chimney, built a hearth from reclaimed tiles and fitted the stove for £420. With a flue it would have another £500 but his opinion was we could go without it though i will probably add one at a later date. We got lucky with a whole tree 2 weeks ago though we won't burn that till about Feb. Currentky using the last of last years tree and coal. We often come hime with twigs/branchesand receive texts where the sign 'free wood' has been seen.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 29, 2013)

coley said:


> True enough, but installing a flue can be costly,I was just pointing out a wood burner can save on heating costs if it can be installed cheaply.


The woodburning stove itself that I was looking at was £450.
All the other components needed (hearth, pipe, flue liner etc) came to a further £500.
And then  I was quoted another £500 for installing it and signing it off to comply with building regs and to get a HETAS certicate.

ETA: If you do the work yourself then it isn't compliant with building regs and you can be fined by the LA and invalidate your insurance


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 29, 2013)

I have terrible typing delay with my tablet on here hence spelling mistakes ...such a pain to go
back and correct.


----------



## bi0boy (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm in a smoke control zone so can't burn wood, coal etc. A good thing because I like being able to breath and not get lung cancer when I go outside of an evening.


----------



## _pH_ (Oct 29, 2013)

coley said:


> The point I was making,from the aerial view,the only trees in evidence were a corridor of trees running alongside the track, the rest of the view was of monoculture with the odd copse and a few hedges. I would of though that common sense would dictate trees would be cut back from the lines?


They do (although mainly to mitigate problems with low adhesion during leaf fall). But trees along railway lines are useful to reduce the visual impact and noise, and make really good wildlife corridors. There's a balance to be found between operational needs and other considerations.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 29, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> I'm in a smoke control zone so can't burn wood, coal etc. A good thing because I like being able to breath and not get lung cancer when I go outside of an evening.




And you can burn smokeless coal.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 29, 2013)

_pH_ said:


> They do (although mainly to mitigate problems with low adhesion during leaf fall). But trees along railway lines are useful to reduce the visual impact and noise, and make really good wildlife corridors. There's a balance to be found between operational needs and other considerations.



Might be another reason that the train operators love those trees....

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/104...-to-make-millions-out-of-hurricane-chaos.html




> Train operators are set to make millions of pounds in compensation payments from Network Rail after cancelling hundreds of trains ahead of the storms.
> This is because train operators are entitled to demand what are known as “Schedule Eight” payments from Network Rail for any unplanned disruption to their services – even in the case of hurricane force winds.
> 
> The industry regulator, the* [URL='http://www.rail-reg.gov.uk']Office of Rail Regulation*





> confirmed that train operators will get this money.
> 
> Last month *The Telegraph disclosed* that these payments amounted to £109 million, with 12.6 million being passed on to passengers under the "delay repay" scheme.
> 
> Train operators are eligible for compensation from Network Rail when a train is more than a minute late or they are forced to cancel the service.


[/URL]


----------



## rover07 (Oct 29, 2013)

stuff_it said:


> And you can burn smokeless coal.



Except people don't as it costs money. Instead people burn any old crap they can get their hands on.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 29, 2013)

rover07 said:


> Except people don't as it costs money. Instead people burn any old crap they can get their hands on.


Ah, I forgot all people with wood burners are scummy sorts that burn MDF and plastic to keep warm.  

Smokeless coal still works out far cheaper than gas bills.


----------



## Greebo (Oct 29, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> I'm in a smoke control zone so can't burn wood, coal etc. A good thing because I like being able to breath and not get lung cancer when I go outside of an evening.


Same as.  People think the air gets bad in London during the summer - it's nowhere near as bad as it used to be before the use of smokeless fuel etc was enforced.  I can also do without the extra manual work which a solid fuel stove of any kind would involve.


----------



## trashpony (Oct 29, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Same as.  People think the air gets bad in London during the summer - it's nowhere near as bad as it used to be before the use of smokeless fuel etc was enforced.


It doesn't get bad here as it's not as crowded as London plus there's the sea. And the wind


----------



## bi0boy (Oct 29, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Same as.  People think the air gets bad in London during the summer - it's nowhere near as bad as it used to be before the use of smokeless fuel etc was enforced.  I can also do without the extra manual work which a solid fuel stove of any kind would involve.



Only the west of my town has a smoke control order, the other side is full of rich trendy knobbers with their wood burning stoves trying to break EU particulate pollution limits.


----------



## ringo (Oct 29, 2013)

A car was crushed by a tree near my work and a traffic warden has given it a ticket.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 29, 2013)

ringo said:


> A car was crushed by a tree near my work and a traffic warden has given it a ticket.


The car or the tree? Probably both knowing traffic wardens!


----------



## bi0boy (Oct 29, 2013)

Daily Star today has "MORE KILLER STORMS ON THE WAY - FIVE die in St Jude Hell"


----------



## sheothebudworths (Oct 29, 2013)

ringo said:


> A car was crushed by a tree near my work and a traffic warden has given it a ticket.



Fuck sake!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 29, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> Daily Star today has "MORE KILLER STORMS ON THE WAY - FIVE die in St Jude Hell"


Tactful as ever to the grieving families of those killed I see.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 29, 2013)

From London & South East Weather;



> This is one idea of about 30 the GFS model is bringing up. It's the most severe outcome but it isn't entirely on its own. About 20% of all perturbations are indicating a deep low with 80% bringing a less severe outcome. If this particular system came off, then wind gusts would widely be topping 80mph with coastal areas seeing 100mph.
> 
> Please note however that the likelihood of a storm of this severity emerging is incredibly low but the risk still remains for high winds at least this weekend. As ever the details will firm up closer to the time.


----------



## Bungle73 (Oct 29, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Did anyone else hear about Dungeness Nuke Power Station? They had to switch off because there was a power cut......





farmerbarleymow said:


> Didn't hear that.  The irony!


Actually, it was because some debris had blown onto the power lines.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 29, 2013)

Bungle73 said:


> Actually, it was because some debris had blown onto the power lines.


 
Ah, that'd make sense - can't export the generated power to the grid so automatic shut down of the reactor.  Same would happen with a conventional power station I'd imagine.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 29, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> From London & South East Weather;


 

Ta.  Could you post a link to the source of that data?  I'm steadily adding to my meteorology site list as I love that sort of thing.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 29, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Ta.  Could you post a link to the source of that data?  I'm steadily adding to my meteorology site list as I love that sort of thing.



It's a page I follow fb, so no link. Though there is a link on the bottom of that image


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 29, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> It's a page I follow fb, so no link. Though there is a link on the bottom of that image


 
Ta.  Don't used fb, but will check the link out directly.


----------



## campanula (Oct 29, 2013)

trashpony said:


> I'm very impressed that the council have already got rid of the tree that fell opposite. I suspect today would have been a good day to commit crime as there were many police involved in dealing with contraflows


Grief yep - we got off lightly - only a couple of poplar tree limbs down and none on the horsebox....but my son-in-law had his live-in truck nicked. My daughter insisted he stay at hers because of the storm and when he went to check on the van in thew morning - the child-seat was flung on the pavement and truck gone. Obviously, the poor lad is devastated but the Norwich police have been fantastic (!), tracking down a load of stuff that had been dumped down a lane (between Norwich and Yarmouth - the van was nicked in the early hours of Monday morning, according to CCTV), and delivering it back to him. He got his treasured photos of his (dead) mum, but how low can some people get. The thieves had absolutely trashed the inside of the van, leaving my grandaughters toys and colouring books and Stephs collection of graphic novels, clothes, art books, in a ditch at the side of the road. Too sad.....but the kids are resilient and we will surely help them.


----------



## elbows (Oct 30, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Ta.  Don't used fb, but will check the link out directly.



To be more specific about the location of these charts:

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php


----------



## elbows (Oct 30, 2013)

Actually that link is to the main GFS output. As I understand it the model actually produces numerous results each run, and these can be averaged out or otherwise merged to produce a single result, or compared to see a range of possibilities.

The page for looking at all the different ones is:

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gefs_cartes.php

You click on all the +numbers next to the word perturbations to see the different outputs. But given the range of time covered and the fact the model updates every 6 hours, and that there are 20 different ones, this can get rather tedious quickly, too much data!


----------



## Tankus (Oct 30, 2013)

This thread has had more energy put into it than the storm


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Oct 30, 2013)

campanula said:


> Grief yep - we got off lightly - only a couple of poplar tree limbs down and none on the horsebox....but my son-in-law had his live-in truck nicked. My daughter insisted he stay at hers because of the storm and when he went to check on the van in thew morning - the child-seat was flung on the pavement and truck gone. Obviously, the poor lad is devastated but the Norwich police have been fantastic (!), tracking down a load of stuff that had been dumped down a lane (between Norwich and Yarmouth - the van was nicked in the early hours of Monday morning, according to CCTV), and delivering it back to him. He got his treasured photos of his (dead) mum, but how low can some people get. The thieves had absolutely trashed the inside of the van, leaving my grandaughters toys and colouring books and Stephs collection of graphic novels, clothes, art books, in a ditch at the side of the road. Too sad.....but the kids are resilient and we will surely help them.


glad to hear you and your horsebox are ok but sorry to hear about your daughter/son in laws experience


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 30, 2013)

damage was slightly worse in my garden than i though.   a tree had come down.

fucking thing was covered in ivy too.   i managed to chuck it all into the neighbors garden. (disused)


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 30, 2013)

elbows said:


> To be more specific about the location of these charts:
> 
> http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfse_cartes.php


 
Thanks - good timing, as I'd not actually had time to look at that site yet.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 5, 2013)

Baton down the hatches up North!


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 5, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Baton down the hatches up North!



Init! I've been up for about two hours because the wind is SO loud. It's proper blowin'!

The news says it's only 30mph winds, though


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 5, 2013)

Lots of flood warnings due to storm surges on the East coast too!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 5, 2013)

106mph wind speeds recorded in Scotland already!


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 5, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> 106mph wind speeds recorded in Scotland already!



Are you in Scotland?


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 5, 2013)

Ah, they've updated the windspeeds in Leeds to 48-62mph. Seems more like it!


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Dec 5, 2013)

Doesn't sound like 30mph here in Sheffield. 50-60 mph at least.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 5, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Are you in Scotland?



No, BBC weather just reported on it.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 5, 2013)

17 severe flood warnings! 

http://www.environment-agency.gov.u...4678.aspx?type=Region&term=Anglian&Severity=1


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Dec 5, 2013)

Looks like a blustery day in Edinburgh...

http://www.timeanddate.com/weather/uk/edinburgh


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Dec 5, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> 17 severe flood warnings!
> 
> http://www.environment-agency.gov.u...4678.aspx?type=Region&term=Anglian&Severity=1


All over the local news last night - I imagine ViolentPanda's parents might be in for a spot of water.

Windy and one fuck of a red sky here this morning, although I've no need to go anywhere near the water today thankfully.


----------



## weepiper (Dec 5, 2013)

gust of 142mph recorded on Aonach Mor. Might leave my bike at home today


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 5, 2013)

big and red = windy


----------



## machine cat (Dec 5, 2013)

70 mph winds here in Leeds. They've closed the roads around Bridgewater Place to be on the safe side.


----------



## Callie (Dec 5, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> View attachment 44505
> 
> big and red = windy


I can see a bigish red arrow heading straight for you Mr.Bishie


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 5, 2013)

Yuck -- cold, wet and very windy this morning, having looked at ^^^^^^^^^ and the met office ; I'm going to hibernate.


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 5, 2013)

machine cat said:


> 70 mph winds here in Leeds. They've closed the roads around Bridgewater Place to be on the safe side.



Makes sense. Someone died after being thrown into the road there due to wind tunneling.

I've just had to chase my recycling around the street after my wheelie bin was blown over my wall  Annoyingly, it was bin day yesterday but I didn't put it out for the binmen. If I'd have done it, I wouldn't be chasing bran flakes boxes in vortexes before 9 o'clock in the morning and looking like a twat


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 5, 2013)

Very calm weather in Manchester City Centre this morning. But I wonder what joys I'll experience on the train home tonight.


----------



## machine cat (Dec 5, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Makes sense. Someone died after being thrown into the road there due to wind tunneling.
> 
> I've just had to chase my recycling around the street after my wheelie bin was blown over my wall  Annoyingly, it was bin day yesterday but I didn't put it out for the binmen. If I'd have done it, I wouldn't be chasing bran flakes boxes in vortexes before 9 o'clock in the morning and looking like a twat



Yep, I'm glad it's closed as walking across Water Lane this morning was scary!


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 5, 2013)

I was grateful for a westerly giving me a push up a hill on my bike this morning, but it _really_ picked up shortly after I got in.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 5, 2013)

Callie said:


> I can see a bigish red arrow heading straight for you Mr.Bishie



We may have gusts touching 48mph along the coast at midday


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 5, 2013)

Setting out on my bike this morning in Leeds was like that bit at the end of Point Break where he goes out to ride the hundred year wave, knowing he wouldn't be coming back.  My commute is nearly nine miles due east, didn't have to work very hard today.  Small diversion around Bridgewater Place was trivial on a bike, but no fun getting moved across Whitehall Rd by a gust near the bridge over the Aire (near another monolithic office).


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 5, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> View attachment 44505
> 
> big and red = windy



safely ensconced in the yellow band of mildness. On a hill. Sometimes its good to be midland


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 5, 2013)

Quite breezy in the Midlands.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Dec 5, 2013)

I held off going to work this morning to work from home as I don't actually have to be anywhere specific until 3pm. It's worse now!


----------



## treelover (Dec 5, 2013)

Yes, Sheff is bad, the old stable/outbuilding in the yard next to me has collapsed in the night, with some force: there are about a thousand bricks covering the whole of the yard right up the door. The family next door are always out there as they use it as some sort of scrapyard, a few hours later and who knows.


----------



## machine cat (Dec 5, 2013)

Part of the office roof has just been blown off!


----------



## Geri (Dec 5, 2013)

machine cat said:


> Part of the office roof has just been blown off!


 
Whereabouts are you?


----------



## weepiper (Dec 5, 2013)

lots of trees down in Edinburgh, some roof damage and a shop window has blown out  I'm at work but head office has had a power cut and we're not getting a van delivery today because of the weather so there's not a lot to do. It's supposed to start snowing about 3pm so that will provide some entertainment


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 5, 2013)

I have to cross the Pennines to Blackpool in the morning for a work site visit. I've told the hire car company quite firmly not to give me a sodding people-carrier, I'd rather not end up parked in that farm on the top.


----------



## SpineyNorman (Dec 5, 2013)

I narrowly escaped death walking past the park round the corner from mine (Sheffield) about 10 minutes ago as a three foot long branch flew off a tree, breaking the sound barrier as it flew past about an inch from my head


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 5, 2013)

Just saw a good leaf 'cyclone' which was quite impressive.  

My train is running 15 minutes late due to an object found on the line. No idea whether it was a branch or something similar, given the weather.


----------



## hegley (Dec 5, 2013)

weepiper said:


> It's supposed to start snowing about 3pm so that will provide some entertainment


Already started in Glenrothes.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 5, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> My train is running 15 minutes late due to an object found on the line. No idea whether it was a branch or something similar, given the weather.


 
It'll be a house with a witch squashed underneath it.


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 5, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Baton down the hatches up North!


Batten 

Corax


----------



## machine cat (Dec 5, 2013)

Geri said:


> Whereabouts are you?



 Central Leeds, just next to Bridgewater Place


----------



## pogofish (Dec 5, 2013)

Been gusting a bit this morning, then hail but its snowing nicely now.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 5, 2013)

twentythreedom said:


> Batten
> 
> Corax


It's perfectly possible to secure a hatch with batons. The batons could be shoved through metal loops to lock the hatch.


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Dec 5, 2013)

Ramping up in Sheffield now. A load of wheelie bins have scooted past my window and there's a fair bit of masonary in the street.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 5, 2013)

machine cat said:


> Part of the office roof has just been blown off!




if you line up you'll get your turn


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 5, 2013)

Calming down in Leeds. Suns out. Wind dropping.


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 5, 2013)

Was getting a tad windy in Suffolk earlier.


----------



## Delroy Booth (Dec 5, 2013)

King Biscuit Time said:


> Ramping up in Sheffield now. A load of wheelie bins have scooted past my window and there's a fair bit of masonary in the street.



I had to fetch my bins from down the street earlier, most excitement I've had all day.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 5, 2013)

[quote="King Biscuit Time, post: 12752439, member: 404] there's a fair bit of masonary in the street.[/quote]

Rolled-up trouser legs in this weather? They must be barmy.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 5, 2013)

Delroy Booth said:


> I had to fetch my bins from down the street earlier, most excitement I've had all day.




mid last year some asocial pissed up wanker came bowling down my street amd knocked over every fucking bin while singing. I being the good soul I am went out and righted not only my bin but the rest of the streets bins, even unto scooping up errant spilled rubbish and putting it back in the bin shaped receptacle. I'm half way through the task and some shirtless prick bowls out and accuses me of being the causer of bin carnage.


----------



## DRINK? (Dec 5, 2013)

These winds seem worse than stormageddon a few weeks back? why so little in the  press? north / south thing?


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Dec 5, 2013)

stowpirate said:


> Was getting a tad windy in Suffolk earlier.


It's a tad windy in this bit just now! Happened to have to go to Lowestoft earlier and the sea wall was starting to get interesting. Worse later I think.

Apparently a train got stopped in Scotland earlier because of a trampoline on the line. Not as good as the conservatory on the line at Diss a few years ago mind.


----------



## machine cat (Dec 5, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> if you line up you'll get your turn


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 5, 2013)

DRINK? said:


> These winds seem worse than stormageddon a few weeks back? why so little in the  press? north / south thing?


 
BBC is mostly in Manchester now, I'd have thought they'd be screaming about it. Winds about 50% up on what they were in the last storm I'd say, but then we didn't get the worst of that one.  I was tempted to pop back out on the bike at lunchtime for a few more wind-enhanced sprints but not going to play in the rain.


----------



## Idris2002 (Dec 5, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> mid last year some asocial pissed up wanker came bowling down my street amd knocked over every fucking bin while singing. I being the good soul I am went out and righted not only my bin but the rest of the streets bins, even unto scooping up errant spilled rubbish and putting it back in the bin shaped receptacle. I'm half way through the task and some shirtless prick bowls out and accuses me of being the causer of bin carnage.



I read that as "pissed up social worker" at first.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 5, 2013)

Idris2002 said:


> I read that as "pissed up social worker" at first.




sigmund


----------



## Tankus (Dec 5, 2013)

Bit windy and grey in S Wales along the coast but not massively so.......I can see its caining it down on the English side though .

No one got photos yet?


----------



## Idris2002 (Dec 5, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> sigmund



Mother-fucking good.


----------



## cesare (Dec 5, 2013)

SpineyNorman said:


> I narrowly escaped death walking past the park round the corner from mine (Sheffield) about 10 minutes ago as a three foot long branch flew off a tree, breaking the sound barrier as it flew past about an inch from my head


Bloody hell!


----------



## lizzieloo (Dec 5, 2013)

My shed is creaking around me in a worrying manner


----------



## stowpirate (Dec 5, 2013)

BlueSquareThing said:


> It's a tad windy in this bit just now! Happened to have to go to Lowestoft earlier and the sea wall was starting to get interesting. Worse later I think.
> 
> Apparently a train got stopped in Scotland earlier because of a trampoline on the line. Not as good as the conservatory on the line at Diss a few years ago mind.



BBC weather for Wattisham between 2-3pm peak wind speed will around 29mph, so not as bad as last storm. Health and Safety I guess again has kept the bin men away so now we have loads of rubbish blowing down the street and skip across road has bits of wood flying out in the gusts - no I can hear the refuse truck around the corner they must be late as picking up all the rubbish by hand


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 5, 2013)

Bit blustery in north London.


----------



## Crispy (Dec 5, 2013)

Thames Barrier's been closed, apparently.


----------



## 2hats (Dec 5, 2013)

Crispy said:


> Thames Barrier's been closed, apparently.



It was scheduled to be closed this morning as part of a pre-planned test. Environment Agency state it is being closed later at 2200hrs in anticipation of the water surge overnight (high tide around 0300hrs).


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 5, 2013)

Twitter tells me:



> The"K" off KPMG Leeds office has been blown off by #*highwinds*. No reports of injuries. Take care and LOOK UP!!


 
(KPMG is just by Bridgwater Place, the high building where they've had to shut off roads)

I can't help but think of that Simpsons episode where the Kwik-E-Mart explodes and in a frame about a minute later a burning 'K' is seen falling to earth in the background.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 5, 2013)

The spring tide has washed an exotic creature up the Avon into Bristol harbour :-


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## cesare (Dec 5, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> The spring tide has washed an exotic creature up the Avon into Bristol harbour :-



And here's an article to go with: http://www.bristolpost.co.uk/Unusua...yfish-marine/story-20266383-detail/story.html


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 5, 2013)

Portishead marina at the mouth of the Avon always used to be full of jellyfish - people reckoned it was due to yachts emptying their ballast water they'd collected further south ...
I once caught two pollack in there - I ate the bigger one.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Dec 5, 2013)

Most of the high schools in the Yarmouth area have been shut - they're the emergency centres and they've issued evacuation orders for a largish bit of the town apparently. Which means my wife is home and under my bloody feet.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 5, 2013)

2hats said:


> It was scheduled to be closed this morning as part of a pre-planned test. Environment Agency state it is being closed later at 2200hrs in anticipation of the water surge overnight (high tide around 0300hrs).



Yeah, I noticed that. First it was scheduled to be closed, then that was cancelled, then it was rescheduled.  (I get the Thames Barrier alerts to my email )


----------



## cyberfairy (Dec 5, 2013)

The strongest wind I have ever encountered! Took me 20 minutes to do five minute walk and next door's lean-to is no more and has large drain pipe across the debris- but is not mine, thank fuck. Trampolines lying sideways and at the uni, the highrise' s doors and windows were opening and crashing with abandon. 
The quay in Lancaster was closed off and water higher than I have ever seen before.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm on a train from Euston to Liverpool. It's an hour or so late due to rubbish in the overhead wires


----------



## cyberfairy (Dec 5, 2013)

I had a full doggy poo bag angrily and quickly following down the road today. I have never moved quicker in my life.
That might be a good diet plan actually.


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 5, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> It's perfectly possible to secure a hatch with batons. The batons could be shoved through metal loops to lock the hatch.


The phrase is "batten ....etc" regardless of your pathetic, futile justifications


----------



## ska invita (Dec 5, 2013)

It jsut started to rain _quite_ hard in London - we're putting on a brave face here down south


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 5, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> View attachment 44505
> 
> big and red = windy


small and blue = merely draughty


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 5, 2013)

ska invita said:


> It jsut started to rain _quite_ hard in London - we're putting on a brave face here down south


 
But we are so soft, it hurts us more when it rains or the wind blows.


----------



## _pH_ (Dec 5, 2013)

ska invita said:


> It jsut started to rain _quite_ hard in London - we're putting on a brave face here down south


I'm not, SOMEONE SHOULD DO SOMETHING!


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 5, 2013)

Barely a quiver in the branches here now, quite eerie!  Might be in the eye of it.

If I'm not working this weekend think I'll be off attempting to surf with the housemate, the end of that east coast swell might be worth a go on.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 5, 2013)

Yorkshire Evening Post have a good video of the cyclonic devastation in Leeds.

http://www.yorkshireeveningpost.co....-is-battered-by-80mph-gales-updated-1-6296530

Look in horror, shock and awe at the toppled bins, the pedestrians struggling slightly to walk into the wind and the poorly-shot footage of bits that have fallen off cheaply-constructed buildings.


If anybody wants me I'll be in the cellar working on the charity single.

(contender for the 'mundane pictures of the North' thread)


----------



## ska invita (Dec 5, 2013)

Dogsauce said:


> Yorkshire Evening Post have a good video of the cyclonic devastation in Leeds.
> 
> http://www.yorkshireeveningpost.co....-is-battered-by-80mph-gales-updated-1-6296530
> 
> ...


watch it with the volume turned up though


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 5, 2013)

Here comes the tidal surge:

http://www.environment-agency.gov.u...34678.aspx?type=Region&term=Northeast&from=fl

This is what it looked like in 1953:

http://www.theguardian.com/environm...flood-in-pictures#/?picture=403149033&index=6


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Dec 5, 2013)

there's a video clip from Whitehaven in the Guardian

Strong winds around the harbour at Whitehaven, Cumbria, on Thursday send extreme waves crashing into the shore. Harbour walls were breached, with some flooding during the force 11 *gail*.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 5, 2013)

Oh for fucks sake! My train journey hone from Nottingham to Manchester is turning to shit. 

Loads of delays and cancellations and chaos and confusion at Nottingham station as no one knows what train to get. Shit information screens and a dearth of staff to help out. A terrible train station. 

Had to get on the first available service to Derby which is rammed. Then another to Stoke on Trent, and then the final leg home. 

Looking at the timetable its not looking too promising with the weather disruptions. Thank god I'm on leave tomorrow as I'll need to get pissed to recover.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 5, 2013)

Oh for fucking fucks sake - looks like I'll have a 45 minute wait at Derby.   

I can feel my will to live draining away rapidly...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 5, 2013)

Departures (or not, as the case may be today) at Derby.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 5, 2013)

Managed to get a badly delayed train to Crewe at Derby so all going well, I'll get home around ten past eight. A mere 3 hours and 40 minutes after leaving the office.


----------



## Tankus (Dec 5, 2013)

So is the barrier's first real test?


----------



## weepiper (Dec 5, 2013)

A guy got hit by a falling tree in Edinburgh 

http://www.edinburghnews.scotsman.com/news/man-in-hospital-after-tree-falls-in-meadows-1-3221404

and a lorry driver died after his truck was blown over 

http://www.edinburghnews.scotsman.c...orm-lorry-driver-dies-in-a801-crash-1-3221466


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 5, 2013)

The Arrivals Board of Woe for Manchester Piccadilly a couple of minutes ago. I pity those poor sods who were due in at just after five from Euston.


----------



## elbows (Dec 5, 2013)

Watching some of the tidal level graphs shoot over their previous recorded highs.

A few examples:

http://www.environment-agency.gov.uk/homeandleisure/floods/riverlevels/120734.aspx?stationId=6008

http://www.environment-agency.gov.uk/homeandleisure/floods/riverlevels/120740.aspx?stationId=6013

http://www.environment-agency.gov.uk/homeandleisure/floods/riverlevels/120740.aspx?stationId=6005


----------



## gawkrodger (Dec 5, 2013)

took me three hours to drive from stoke to Wolves, a journey of 35 miles


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 5, 2013)

Joyous news at Stoke station. I'm having to get a train to Crewe and then another to Manchester. Now due to get into Manchester after nine...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 5, 2013)

And another...


----------



## Dan U (Dec 5, 2013)

Find a pub!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 5, 2013)

Dan U said:


> Find a pub!


I just want to get home after 5 hours travelling, get some booze and sit in with the heating on. I'm just praying the lines to Manchester will be open long enough for the Crewe Manchester train to get through.

The station staff at Stoke* said that because of things falling onto the line it kept opening and closing as again as soon as one obstruction was cleared.  The National Rail site was hopelessly wrong so not worth relying on if you're travelling tonight.

* who were brilliant despite being constantly quizzed by frustrated passengers. I'm going to write to the company to praise them.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Dec 5, 2013)

elbows said:


> Watching some of the tidal level graphs shoot over their previous recorded highs.
> 
> A few examples:
> 
> ...



Most likely some serious flooding in places. The Great Yarmouth levels are very high and high tide is some way away.

http://www.environment-agency.gov.uk/homeandleisure/floods/riverlevels/120738.aspx?stationId=6015

Doesn't look very good when you read how close they were in 2007



> The Environment Agency admitted that the region had been within a "hair's breadth" of disaster, and that it was only good fortune that averted a catastrophe.
> 
> The freak surge striking East Anglia and Kent missed the high tide by minutes, allowing flood defences to hold out and protect thousands of homes.
> 
> The agency said that if the waters had risen by a further eight inches, it would have caused "utter devastation".



http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/uknews/1568830/Tidal-surge-devastation-averted-by-minutes.html


----------



## Barking_Mad (Dec 5, 2013)

Will be interesting to see how these defences work. One of the hardest things is working out where the 'deflected' water will go. Lots of very expensive computer models used to work this out needless to say, but it has to go somewhere and if you dont allow one place to flood, you effectively shunt it somewhere else.


----------



## weepiper (Dec 5, 2013)

Cool time-lapse video of the storm coming into Glasgow here

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-25244907


----------



## elbows (Dec 5, 2013)

Hard to tell if the coastal flood risk has been well overhyped yet. The news are finding some places with flooding they can report. The Environment Agency has apparently confirmed that the surge is the worst since 1953. But for example in Cleethorpes, where the BBC have been reporting today, high tide has now passed without too much flooding so far apparently.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 5, 2013)

Yay! My final train journey of the day. They swapped us onto a virgin train and they've declassified first class so I'm sat in a comfy seat in the warm.


----------



## binka (Dec 5, 2013)

Literally all day at work I had to put up with people saying 'oh we know you look super cool on your motorbike but please be careful going home!' as if otherwise I wouldn't have bothered worrying about being blown underneath a lorry!


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 5, 2013)

Why was there no warning about this storm? The one down South a few weeks ago was all over the news for 48 hours before, giving people plenty of time to get ready.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Dec 5, 2013)

Lowestoft, near real time

http://www.ntslf.org/data/realtime?port=Lowestoft

Anyone know how that compares to the expected surge + tide?


----------



## ChrisFilter (Dec 5, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Why was there no warning about this storm? The one down South a few weeks ago was all over the news for 48 hours before, giving people plenty of time to get ready.



'Cos all the northerners kept banging on about being made of sterner stuff.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Dec 5, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Why was there no warning about this storm? The one down South a few weeks ago was all over the news for 48 hours before, giving people plenty of time to get ready.



Just as much I think.


----------



## prunus (Dec 5, 2013)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Lowestoft, near real time
> 
> http://www.ntslf.org/data/realtime?port=Lowestoft
> 
> Anyone know how that compares to the expected surge + tide?



Yes, it's pretty much spot on the prediction, +2m of surge at that point on the coast.  I have family living just on that coast, below sea level (albeit behind a seawall). They've elected not to evacuate, provided +2 is the max the seawall should hold.  Going to be a tense couple of hours for them.


----------



## weepiper (Dec 5, 2013)

Have a look at the windspeeds recorded here
http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public/weather/observations/fairmilehead-edinburgh#?tab=last24hours
That's pretty extreme for a built-up area isn't it?


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 5, 2013)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Just as much I think.



I'm not so sure. The first I heard about this storm was when the wind was so loud it woke me up this morning. By then it must have already been bashing the coasts.

I'm not trying to make this a North/South thing. I'm genuinely curious.


----------



## Plumdaff (Dec 5, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> I'm not so sure. The first I heard about this storm was when the wind was so loud it woke me up this morning. By then it must have already been bashing the coasts.
> 
> I'm not trying to make this a North/South thing. I'm genuinely curious.



I heard about both several days before and both seem to be getting the rolling news treatment. 

I'm in Wales so neutral


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 5, 2013)

Plumdaff said:


> I heard about both several days before and both seem to be getting the rolling news treatment.
> 
> I'm in Wales so neutral



Neutral? lol! I'm genuinely not having a North whinge/competition/whatever.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Dec 5, 2013)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Lowestoft, near real time
> 
> http://www.ntslf.org/data/realtime?port=Lowestoft
> 
> Anyone know how that compares to the expected surge + tide?


I think I read they were expecting 1.2 to 1.5 metres above the expected. That graph looks more than that - and all the reports seem to be suggesting that the surge is earlier than expected as well.

Looks like evacuations have been fairly well done - wife's school has a care home evacuated to it from Gorleston sea front and Southwold etc... seem to have been well managed. Look East we're reporting from Jaywick earlier though where no one seemed to have evacuated at all.


----------



## pogo 10 (Dec 5, 2013)

Went to the beach at portobello in edinburgh. The sea was splashing over the barriers, windy. Still windy but less than this morning.


----------



## telbert (Dec 5, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Why was there no warning about this storm? The one down South a few weeks ago was all over the news for 48 hours before, giving people plenty of time to get ready.


Do you live in a teapot in Peru?


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 5, 2013)

telbert said:


> Do you live in a teapot in Peru?



No. I don't watch TV or listen to the radio, so unless it's somehow been on there, but not any online news articles, and has somehow avoided Urban's gaze and need to comment on every story ever, I think there wasn't a lot of warning.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Dec 5, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> I'm not so sure. The first I heard about this storm was when the wind was so loud it woke me up this morning. By then it must have already been bashing the coasts.
> 
> I'm not trying to make this a North/South thing. I'm genuinely curious.



I do like to pay attention to weather warnings etc, so I'm probably not typical to be fair.


----------



## telbert (Dec 5, 2013)

BlueSquareThing said:


> I think I read they were expecting 1.2 to 1.5 metres above the expected. That graph looks more than that - and all the reports seem to be suggesting that the surge is earlier than expected as well.
> 
> Looks like evacuations have been fairly well done - wife's school has a care home evacuated to it from Gorleston sea front and Southwold etc... seem to have been well managed. Look East we're reporting from Jaywick earlier though where no one seemed to have evacuated at all.



Have you ever been to Jaywick?


----------



## weepiper (Dec 5, 2013)

Gosh. Flood warnings in place for the coast from Eyemouth right up to Orkney.


----------



## xes (Dec 5, 2013)

the sea levels in the links elbows posted, seem to be dropping, does this mean the storm surge has passed, or will it get bad again before high tide?


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Dec 5, 2013)

xes said:


> the sea levels in the links elbows posted, seem to be dropping, does this mean the storm surge has passed, or will it get bad again before high tide?



The surge is just moving south - look at my Lowestoft link in post #1545 (soon-ish!)


----------



## elbows (Dec 5, 2013)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Lowestoft, near real time
> 
> http://www.ntslf.org/data/realtime?port=Lowestoft
> 
> Anyone know how that compares to the expected surge + tide?



Looking at data from multiple locations it has certainly affected the timing, much earlier for many places.

Not sure the levels will break any records according to the data site though. Not entirely sure if I'm reading the data from the site properly, but if so then many of these surges will get into the top 10 for a particular location, but not take the top spot that tends to be occupied by Feb 1989 & 1993.

As for how it matches predictions, some BBC news live update touched on it for some locations:



> The Suffolk Resilience Forum says it expects the tidal surge to hit the Suffolk coastline "up to an hour earlier than predicted - and may be slightly higher [than predicted]". It said the next high tide at Lowestoft was expected at about 23:00 GMT. A spokesman said the tidal surge had hit parts of Norfolk an hour early, and "in some cases has been 200-300mm higher than estimated".


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 5, 2013)

Anyone know a Dutch news source in English? I'm wondering how badly they are getting it.


----------



## xes (Dec 5, 2013)

http://www.dutchnews.nl/


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 5, 2013)

Fuck. Jaywick is being completely evacuated. This could finish it off. Its all shacks and small holdings - very few people will have insurance.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 5, 2013)

I finally got home at 9.30, so bang on five hours after leaving the office.  So deducting my normal travel time, I've gained half a day TOIL. Thanks storm! 

Now comfy in the warm with wine, and intent on getting quietly sloshed and have a lie in tomorrow on my day off.


----------



## weepiper (Dec 6, 2013)

Yikes... Hemsby in Norfolk this morning


----------



## FNG (Dec 6, 2013)

Sheringham Norfolk, fortunately the worst of the winds hit 2 hours before spring tide otherwise could have been a lot worse,still powerful enough to smash down iron railings,upturn benches and trash the kiosks on the prom


----------



## FNG (Dec 6, 2013)

weepiper said:


> Yikes... Hemsby in Norfolk this morning



sadly inevitable result of the enviroment agencies policy of Managed Retreat leaving costal defences to underfunded local communities to prepare, Even working at full capacity the defences manufactured and sited by volunteer labour and funded by local contributions and benefactors the works wouldnt have been completed til 2016
if ever there was needed a damning indictment of "Big Society" policies this is it.


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 6, 2013)

FNG said:


> sadly inevitable result of the enviroment agencies policy of Managed Retreat leaving costal defences to underfunded local communities to prepare, Even working at full capacity the defences manufactured and sited by volunteer labour and funded by local contributions and benefactors the works wouldnt have been completed til 2016
> if ever there was needed a damning indictment of "Big Society" policies this is it.



It's not a "big society" policy. The coast has been retreating here for hundreds of years. How much money from general taxation should be used to attempt to suddenly put a stop to it?


----------



## weepiper (Dec 6, 2013)

This is Dunbar harbour yesterday (south-east Scotland)

 

 

 

You can see the normal high-tide mark on the harbour walls in this picture


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Dec 6, 2013)

Ooh, I've not been in Dunbar for years and years. I remember a nice pub with an excellent juke box... (in about 1990).

Seems like the second tide hasn't been as bad here as it might have been. Still quite a bit of water around and I think I saw somewhere that in places the water level was higher than in 1953. Excellent work by those in charge in warning people and getting evacuations and so on sorted by the looks of it.


----------



## FNG (Dec 6, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> It's not a "big society" policy. The coast has been retreating here for hundreds of years. How much money from general taxation should be used to attempt to suddenly put a stop to it?



Don't be silly Hemsbys coast has been defended successfully for generations, its a chronic underinvestment in the old system that had come to the end of its useful lifespan and the reneging on previously agreed updating of said defences that has led to this dads army approach of inviting elderly parishioners to cast 4 ton groines out of concrete individually on the seafront and manoeuvre them into position is very much a big society approach to crisis management.And private individuals managing the coast is very much a big society idea up til recently individuals managing their own sea defences to protect property was prohibited by law as ad hoc defences can have impact elsewhere on the coast.The whole take it or leave it approach offered to the community in question is chaotic and can only make a mockery of coastal plans elsewhere.
How much money should come from taxation? how about raiding the offshore accounts of the multinationals,what was it vodaphone alone avoided tax on again? its only fair else we all end up offshore.

http://www.cotswoldlife.co.uk/home/...riment_to_save_village_from_the_sea_1_2169410


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Dec 6, 2013)

FNG said:


> Don't be silly Hemsbys coast has been defended successfully for generations...


Out of interest I dug out some old OS maps of the area - you can do all sorts of interesting things at the National Library of Scotland. It appears that there weren't any buildings really anywhere near the coast at Hemsby very much until the 50s - certainly if you go back to the 1890 maps there's nothing and very little on the '45-'47 maps.

And, as far as I recall, the policy hasn't really changed recently at Hemsby has it? Hasn't it pretty much been retreat the line for ages? Scratby I know's been defended in the past but that may change, depending on resources and so on, but I think people have appreciated for a while now that there are areas of coastline up in that section between Yarmouth and Cromer which are can't economically be defended for ever.


----------



## FNG (Dec 7, 2013)

> certainly if you go back to the 1890 maps there's nothing


...and if you go back further its mentioned in the doomsday book,apropos of nothing really the concept of a seaside resort didn't begin until the arrival of the steam engine,



> And, as far as I recall, the policy hasn't really changed recently at Hemsby has it?


 well according to the pontins review circa 2010 the existing wiretraps were coming to the end of their useful existence evidenced by the acceleration of erosion of the dunes over the past 2 years,the cost of updating them 8m, a pitance really when you consider those directing policy and doling out such miserly amounts are sitting behind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in their suits and tie.
The trouble with wire sand traps,whilst effective and aesthetically almost invisible to the eye the installation requires a degree of complex civil engineering,the low tech diy solution offered by the EA involving placing concrete blocks into the shoreline look to me even if the work of herculean effort had been completed to be a massive white elephant,the sea washes over and between them and washes the sand away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Trench work like at hopton might have been a viable alternative to wire,but again requires heavy engineering work,unsuitable to delegate to local volunteers.







> but I think people have appreciated for a while now that there are areas of coastline up in that section between Yarmouth and Cromer which are can't economically be defended for ever.*


  you think expecting communities to manage their own sea defences is a viable alternative? The EA do, which is why the Hemsby approach was being trialled as an "experiment".


*once you accept the ecconomic argument thats quite an arbitrary line that "people" have drawn there, Why yarmouth? why cromer? why not Blakeney and Hunstanton? i mean i don't want to get all regionalist and shit,but like Tim Dogg might say Yo Fuck Wells-Next-Sea **

E2a
 Seriously though when you get a breach at Hemsby and Caister how defensible is the Acle straight where do you redraw the coastline and how do you defend it,how economically prudent is it to build new defences from scratch further inland at an undecided and unprepared location,isn't it better in the long term to invest in upgrading the existing defence structure?


----------



## FNG (Dec 9, 2013)

http://www.edp24.co.uk/news/floods_...n_surprise_visit_to_flood_hit_wells_1_3090395

ASIFTHECOCKLEBOTHERERSHADEN'TSUFFEREDENOUGh!!!!


----------



## FNG (Dec 11, 2013)

Interesting choice of location and photoshoot options in that piece for davebot 2000*.

Striding across the sea marsh,shaking hands with flood warden volunteers,inspecting maps, you would have thought he would have taken time to inspect the mile long sea wall and state of the art retractable flood barrier,pride of wells that did such a magnificent job of containing the surge within the quay area as designed...except that is the part that costs two things one money, serious money the sort of money prats who advance the economic argument for managed retreat would baulk at paying.two preparation in the five years since Natural England,the environment agency and Whitehall put their heads together and came up with the plan of managed retreat what attempt has been made to secure a new inshore defence, compulsory land purchase? preparatory footings? surveying? anything? Wells-Next-Sea like much of the geography of the north norfolk coast is a legacy of the last ice age,Because if we are talking about letting the sea take its natural course we are talking about returning eastern england to the time of hereward the wake.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 11, 2013)

They all vote tory round that bit of the country anyway.  Let the sea take them, it can wash away all the way up to the Nottinghamshire border for all I care.


----------



## FNG (Dec 12, 2013)

never let facts get in the way of a bit of prejudice eh?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 18, 2013)

Batten down those hatches again!


----------



## kittyP (Dec 18, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Batten down those hatches again!



It sounds pretty windy outside but we are several floors up and it always sounds worse that on ground level.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 18, 2013)

South West, Wales, up through the Irish Channel particularly bad tonight, with torrential rain!


----------



## RedDragon (Dec 18, 2013)

it's awfully wet out.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 18, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Batten down those hatches again!



Forecast for midnight looks quite lively...pennants on the arrows (50 knots) not far from London. Wouldn't want to be out in the North Sea.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 18, 2013)

...and...although a long way off, (in forecasting terms), the same model is beginning to show up the possibility of a very wild night in the West on the 24th...classic 'left exit' development area for rapid cyclogenesis under a lively jet. Hmmm...could be a bit blowy for revellers?


----------



## toggle (Dec 18, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> South West, Wales, up through the Irish Channel particularly bad tonight, with torrential rain!



i'd noticed. very very glad I don't have to walk anywhere tonight

feels chilly as well, turned the heating on in mid afternoon, first time since we moved here in september it's been on for more than a couple of hours.


----------



## Voley (Dec 18, 2013)

The rain/hail was unreal on the back from work just now. Road totally disappeared for a second or two, even with fog lights and high beam on.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 18, 2013)

It was quite a battle cycling home in Bristol in my flappy coat
Fairly mild though and the wind stopped much rain from landing on me.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Dec 18, 2013)

bloody windy here. i need to catch a bus later


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 18, 2013)

Its a bit bloomin' wet and windy here too!


----------



## toggle (Dec 18, 2013)

there appears to be something resembling a waterfall running over my upstairs windows.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 18, 2013)

Starting to pick up along the South coast now - 60-70mph gusts peaking at around 10pm tonight.


----------



## weepiper (Dec 18, 2013)

Pretty windy in Edinburgh, last night my UPVC windows were singing as though they were haunted by the ghosts of a thousand accordionists.


----------



## Tankus (Dec 18, 2013)

2 hours of epic rain in the valleys so far tonight...sheeting down ..just lost my sky signal , the mutt is looking very nervously out of the conservatory because of the deafening noise...


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 18, 2013)

it's getting a bit biblical in cardiff too


----------



## 8115 (Dec 18, 2013)

It's windy, but it's warm!  Freaky weather.


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 18, 2013)

It sounds as though the wind is trying to take the roof off - and the rain is rattling hard on the windows.

I think I'm not going to have much sleep tonight !


----------



## ddraig (Dec 18, 2013)

proper having it just here now too! 
sounded like hailstones but wasn't, just well hard rain, crazy wind too


----------



## Voley (Dec 18, 2013)

My hopes of a quiet Xmas run-in at work will be dashed tomorrow, I think. 

I anticipate a blizzard of leaky roofs, gutters that qualify as waterfalls and fences that are more nomadic than usual.


----------



## elbows (Dec 18, 2013)

There are lots more of these storms showing up on the weather models for the next week+

Whether any of them will be as strong as the one we've got now I couldn't say, this one may well be the worst of them but there are certainly a good few with potential.


----------



## xenon (Dec 18, 2013)

Windy and pissingn down in Bristol. Got in before it really opened up about 1730. My window's leaking a bit again. Put a towel down. Will sort out after Xmas.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 18, 2013)

Friday & Crimbo Eve are looking pretty rough too!!


----------



## existentialist (Dec 18, 2013)

Very strong gusts of wind on the west coast of Wales earlier this afternoon - I drove downcounty from St Davids, and the car was being pushed quite noticeably sideways every time there was no cover to the SSW.

And when I got to Haverfordwest, around 1730, the heavens opened and we had a good 15 mins' deluge: from what the weather forecasters are saying, you lot to the East are going to catch that through the night. Good luck!


----------



## brogdale (Dec 18, 2013)

wayward bob said:


> it's getting a bit biblical in cardiff too



That frontal squal-line shows up rather well here.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 18, 2013)

It was micturating substantially just now in Bristol too.


----------



## fractionMan (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm really glad of the fire in the bell. I'm soaked.


----------



## 8115 (Dec 18, 2013)

The rain's hit the East!


----------



## weepiper (Dec 18, 2013)

> *BBC Scotland Weather* ‏@BBCScotWeather7m
> Top gusts (mph) S.Uist 81, Altnaharra 77, Dundrennan 70, Tiree 70, Lossie' 64, Drumalbin 63, Prestwick 60, Islay 60, Ab'deen 56, Kirkwall 55


----------



## weepiper (Dec 18, 2013)

and:



> *BBC Scotland Weather* ‏@BBCScotWeather59m
> Edinburgh Blackford Hill recorded a gust of 68mph this evening. (However, being a hill it is a high-level site!).



that's about 3/4 of a mile from me.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 19, 2013)

I suppose, like a broken clock, the laughable meteorological excesses of the 'Express' have to come good occasionally
http://www.express.co.uk/news/uk/44...as-storms-Weather-will-be-wild-until-New-Year


> *Twelve days of Christmas storms: Weather will be wild until New Year*
> *BRITAIN is facing a stormy Christmas with fierce gales and downpours every day until the New Year.*



e2a : seriously wouldn't want to be on an Irish ferry on Monday


----------



## brogdale (Dec 19, 2013)

The forecasts for the East & North on the evening of the 24th are looking seriously wild...






those 'pennant-plus' projections look potentially damaging.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 19, 2013)

It can all fuck off please, I have a 240 mile bike ride this weekend (with camping), which is currently pointing directly into the wind.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 19, 2013)

Dogsauce said:


> It can all fuck off please, I have a 240 mile bike ride this weekend (with camping), which is currently pointing directly into the wind.


 
Catch a train and start at the other end.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 19, 2013)

8ball said:


> Catch a train and start at the other end.


 
That'll mean missing out on Christmas dinner at my brothers!  I've actually taken some comfort in the fact that the forecast winds have dropped from 20-22mph down to about 16mph over the last couple of days.  Planned this weeks ago and just glad it's going to be relatively mild, I was expecting snow.


----------



## 2hats (Dec 19, 2013)

It certainly looks like it is windy out there to the north and west with more on the way: GFS (surface) wind visualisation.

e2a: the jetstream visualisation is rather fun.


----------



## elbows (Dec 19, 2013)

If I am reading comments by keen weather model watchers elsewhere properly, the GFS does have a bit of a reputation for overdoing the depth of lows sometimes. I expect this is more pronounced the further away from the present the moment being looked at is, with the lows being somewhat downgraded as they approach.

All the same, there is certainly no shortage of stormy weather to come, just a question of the exact severity of each storm.


----------



## 2hats (Dec 19, 2013)

elbows said:


> If I am reading comments by keen weather model watchers elsewhere properly, the GFS does have a bit of a reputation for overdoing the depth of lows sometimes. I expect this is more pronounced the further away from the present the moment being looked at is, with the lows being somewhat downgraded as they approach.



Indeed it is often wise not to take the extremes (in any direction) too seriously, but it does appear to be pretty good at indicating a tendancy from several days out. 

One should always keep an eye on the ensemble meteogram plume plots. Currently (for SE UK) these suggest that the GFS looks fairly reliable (useful) up until the 24th of the month.

That visualisation above is (as I understand it) data for the next few hours, generated in the last few hours, so should be a fair representation of what is happening 'about now' globally (most of the time!).


----------



## elbows (Dec 19, 2013)

Yeah, despite the imperfections in models I've been really rather impressed with how well they can spot trends out to several weeks. Just have to avoid the temptation to focus too much on the precise detail until things get within the 5 days or less range.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 19, 2013)

2hats said:


> It certainly looks like it is windy out there to the north and west with more on the way: GFS (surface) wind visualisation.
> 
> e2a: the jetstream visualisation is rather fun.



Are you on "TWO" as well?


----------



## 2hats (Dec 19, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Are you on "TWO" as well?



Nope.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 19, 2013)

2hats said:


> Nope.



 Oh, OK.

It's just someone on there posted a link to that rather natty animation today. Nice isn't it?


----------



## IC3D (Dec 19, 2013)

That was lucky just got in with a light splattering and a bit of lightning.


----------



## Leafster (Dec 19, 2013)

There's some building-shaking thunder going on out there at the moment!


----------



## brogdale (Dec 19, 2013)

Leafster said:


> There's some building-shaking thunder going on out there at the moment!



Hmmm....makes you wonder if the roof at the Apollo had suffered some ingress?


----------



## pogofish (Dec 20, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I bet that cost the company a fortune!  What a lovely job - I suppose lacking a sense of smell helps.


 
Reports coming-in of an absolutely horrendous night on the boat this week:



> *Three passengers on board a Northlink ferry have been injured when the vessel encountered rough seas as it approached Orkney.*
> The MV Hrossey was set rocking and rolling in heavy swells as it passed the outcrop of Auskerry at about 11pm on Wednesday.
> Several cars were damaged and two passengers on board had to be treated for their injuries in Kirkwall.
> The bad weather delayed the ferry’s onward journey to Aberdeen, where it finally docked at 4.30pm on Thursday, nearly 24 hours after setting out from Lerwick.
> ...


 
http://news.stv.tv/north/257576-ferry-passengers-injured-near-orkney-as-storms-batter-north-coast/


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 20, 2013)

2hats said:


> It certainly looks like it is windy out there to the north and west with more on the way: GFS (surface) wind visualisation.
> 
> e2a: the jetstream visualisation is rather fun.



That is ace.  Another way for me to waste time!


----------



## Dandred (Dec 20, 2013)

2hats said:


> It certainly looks like it is windy out there to the north and west with more on the way: GFS (surface) wind visualisation.
> 
> e2a: the jetstream visualisation is rather fun.



What do the different colours represent? Just wind speed? Is there a version with speed and temperatures? 

At at which altitude are we looking at?


----------



## brogdale (Dec 20, 2013)

Dandred said:


> What do the different colours represent? Just wind speed? Is there a version with speed and temperatures?
> 
> At at which altitude are we looking at?



I agree, it would benefit from an obvious colour key to enable velocities to be interpreted. 

As to the altitude, that's down to you. It's possible to switch between the 7 height options by clicking on the word "earth", bottom left. As a rough rule the 1000 hPa will show you surface, or close surface winds within the boundry layer of the lower tropopause, 850 hPa representing what's happening above the friction layer at about 1.5km up and the 500 hPa surface basically splitting the atmosphere in half at about 5km up.

Above those heights you're basically getting towards the top of the troposphere and the tropopause with the lower strat. The velocities on the 250 hPa surface are a pretty good indicator of what the Jet Stream is up to.

Nice, though innit?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 20, 2013)

> The latest GFS model update brings in a monster of a storm for Christmas Eve. Gusts could exceed 100mph for parts of Scotland with a chance of 60-80mph gusts everywhere else in the UK.
> 
> The central pressure of this storm is currently predicted at around 928 hPa (pressure), the record is 925 hPa so we could see a record breaking storm!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 20, 2013)

Does anyone know what the (hpa) was with the storm of '87? I take it was 925?


----------



## brogdale (Dec 20, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Does anyone know what the (hpa) was with the storm of '87? I take it was 925?



When the centre of he '87 depression made landfall in the SW it was 954 mb IIRC, but there are, of course, other factors that can determine wind velocity/damage in addition to the actual SLP. That said, forecasts of a sub-940 mPh 'bomb' impacting the UK on the 24th are worrying; certainly, (as it is presently being forecast), the track, intensity and pressure gradient all look very menacing for Scotland and the North-West of England...especially as so many folk will out and about.

e2a : not often you see the extreme gust (rafales on a French site) colours. That's predicting _*sustained*_ wind-speeds of 60+ mph and gusts that are frankly nasty slamming into the West coast of Scotland.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 20, 2013)

fuckinell


----------



## brogdale (Dec 20, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> fuckinell



Indeed. One to watch.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 20, 2013)

Holy fuck!

From the yanks (GFS)...






I really hope that they're massively over-cooking this cyclogenesis...but i fear they may be onto something.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 20, 2013)

Lets hope so, cos that looks like a fucking disaster.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 20, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Lets hope so, cos that looks like a fucking disaster.



I really hope that pertubation, (16), is something of an outlier....but a sub-940 centre does look possible.

e2a : not a night to be out in Glasgow..


----------



## elbows (Dec 20, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Does anyone know what the (hpa) was with the storm of '87? I take it was 925?



If my searching was correct, that record low happened in January 1884!


----------



## brogdale (Dec 20, 2013)

elbows said:


> If my searching was correct, that record low happened in January 1884!



Yep; a shocking 925.6 mb!

I don't_ think_ that Mon/Tuesday's storm will bottom out quite that far, but the early indications from the MetO are pretty bad...those isobars to the West of Scotland are on Monday, by that stage, already forecast to be remarkably tight just to the South of the central LP (X) of sub 950mb.






...and the 12h GFS model run shows that the projected SLP for the Isle of Lewis really does go..._off the chart_..


----------



## brogdale (Dec 20, 2013)

So, no surprise that the MetO have already gone Yellow....

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public/....50&lat=55.50&fcTime=1387756800&regionName=st


----------



## weepiper (Dec 20, 2013)

brogdale said:


> So, no surprise that the MetO have already gone Yellow....
> 
> http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public/....50&lat=55.50&fcTime=1387756800&regionName=st



Oh dear. I'm in that.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 20, 2013)

weepiper said:


> Oh dear. I'm in that.



Hmmm...looks like quite a few sets of external lights, trees and Santa signs might well end up in the North Sea.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Dec 20, 2013)

These pictures look terrifying, but i have no idea how to read them


----------



## brogdale (Dec 20, 2013)

Awesome Wells said:


> These pictures look terrifying, but i have no idea how to read them



Working back up the thread...

On the "Jackson Pollock" type graph the key plot of interest is the bold, red line labelled "_Pression". _It shows air pressure (for Lewis) predicted by all the various 20 model runs undertaken today by the GFS model at midday; it is the mean model projection. It starts out, today, at about 995mb...but on the 23rd/24th shows a very dramatic 'bombing' consistent with very rapid cyclogenesis or Low Pressure deepening. On the ground we expereince the horizontil rushing of air into that low pressure cyclone as stormy weather; the deeper the low, the greater the potential for damaging winds.

The black and white MetO 'FAX' chart above shows the synoptic atmospheric conditions for midday on Monday as predicted by the super-computers and human interpretation from the our Met Office in Exeter. The crucial point to read on this map is the closeness of the black lines, (isobars), out in the Atlantic, West of Scotland. If you visualise those lines as you might the contours on an OS map you can read them as the 'steepness' of the pressure gradient or 'hill' down which the winds will blow. The closer the isobars the stronger the winds will be.

The bluey/purpley map above just shows the predicted highest wind gust speeds for midday on Monday. The purple areas showing the highest gust speeds.

HTH


----------



## T & P (Dec 21, 2013)

I've received a text message from my home insurance company out of the blue:

Hello Mr xxxxxxx the Met office is predicting strong winds and heavy rain for Monday. For advice or to make a claim, visit: http://bit.ly/IMqKAc

I thought it refreshing for an insurer to encourage its policyholders to make a claim...


----------



## 2hats (Dec 21, 2013)

Next Friday might prove to be interesting as well (but way too early to be sure, of course):

  

That's 915mb on that run.


----------



## FNG (Dec 21, 2013)

Bins blown over stop send help stop


----------



## Tankus (Dec 21, 2013)

Its not really serious until the trampo gets it !


----------



## brogdale (Dec 21, 2013)

2hats said:


> Next Friday might prove to be interesting as well (but way too early to be sure, of course):
> 
> View attachment 45261 View attachment 45260
> 
> That's 915mb on that run.



Indeed, and the current FAX suggests a more southerly track than the 23rd/24th depression...






....and....bullseye!


----------



## Awesome Wells (Dec 21, 2013)

looks like a weather forecast by Predator.

Perhaps the esa tribunal office at the local magistrates court will be blown away over xmas and wi will get my esa by default!


----------



## muscovyduck (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm flying to Belfast on Monday, am I fucked?


----------



## brogdale (Dec 21, 2013)

muscovyduck said:


> I'm flying to Belfast on Monday, am I fucked?



Any chance of changing that?


----------



## ChrisD (Dec 21, 2013)

I need a forecast of whether the severn bridge will be closed on christmas eve...it's a long detour


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 21, 2013)

ChrisD said:


> I need a forecast of whether the severn bridge will be closed on christmas eve...it's a long detour


The old one surely will be - doesn't take much ...

http://www.severnbridge.co.uk/

_It is closed now._

_ _


----------



## 2hats (Dec 21, 2013)

muscovyduck said:


> I'm flying to Belfast on Monday, am I fucked?



I wouldn't fancy that...












(the second chart is gusts).

See also this tweet from a professional.


----------



## 2hats (Dec 21, 2013)

ChrisD said:


> I need a forecast of whether the severn bridge will be closed on christmas eve...it's a long detour



I don't know what the decision limits are for either crossing but the model currently has gusts dropping to below 40 knots by 1800hrs xmas eve and below 30 knots by 2100hrs. Of course, that assumes there is some of it left after Monday   . Or indeed, that the models are correct anyway (but they are not showing any signs of downgrading).


----------



## xes (Dec 21, 2013)

the big connifers in the garden are already creaking in anticipation.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 21, 2013)

My bamboo says "Bring it on !"


----------



## muscovyduck (Dec 21, 2013)

I knew this would happen


----------



## brogdale (Dec 21, 2013)

2hats said:


> I wouldn't fancy that...
> 
> See also this tweet from a professional.



Yep, Monday pm and night is beginning to look genuinely worrying; those sustained winds and gusts forecast by GFS are looking like low end hurricane values..






I mean 60 kts sustained over most of the SE FFS, and gusts widely at 100+

Messy.


----------



## andysays (Dec 21, 2013)

muscovyduck said:


> I'm flying to Belfast on Monday, am I fucked?



Depends what you think about spending Xmas in Reykjavík, I guess...


----------



## muscovyduck (Dec 21, 2013)

andysays said:


> Depends what you think about spending Xmas in Reykjavík, I guess...


Or Birmingham International departure lounge...


----------



## xes (Dec 21, 2013)

muscovyduck said:


> I'm flying to Belfast on Monday, am I fucked?


pretty much


----------



## andysays (Dec 21, 2013)

muscovyduck said:


> Or Birmingham International departure lounge...



Yeah, that's probably more likely


----------



## muscovyduck (Dec 21, 2013)

I flew to Birmingham first week of January 2012 and the wind was apocalyptic then. Loads of 'how am I supposed to walk home in this' posts on Facebook. But then that wasn't so close to Christmas.

I was going to go by coach this time and would've left yesterday but no, the flight was only £10 more. I blame everyone else apart from myself for this.

This is conclusive proof that there is an international conspiracy to make my life as complicated as possible. All I need to do now is accidentally get pregnant and then there is nothing left to go wrong.

Edit: like, the sheer amount of shit I have had to wade through this year means there is fuck all left. You watch, my plane will land in the sea and after I get rescued by another aircraft that will crash as well.

I hate everyone


----------



## muscovyduck (Dec 21, 2013)

If this weather was a person they'd be getting a slap


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 21, 2013)

muscovyduck said:


> You watch, my plane will land in the sea and after I get rescued by another aircraft that will crash as well.


----------



## xes (Dec 21, 2013)

anyway, fuck the storms, what I want to know, is if that big patch of stuff that looks like snow is going to make its way over.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 21, 2013)

Snow you say?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 21, 2013)

**WARNING FOR DAMAGING GALES**

A rapidly deepening area of low pressure will push towards the UK during Monday evening into Christmas Eve with the centre just off the NW of Scotland. Expect wind gusts to peak at 60-70 widely, 80-90 towards coasts, 100mph on hills in the North & 100mph+ in prone locations. Please be reminded that this is a serious situation developing, particularly for Scotland, parts of Wales & the south coast of England. The timing of this system obviously couldn't be any worse.


----------



## 2hats (Dec 22, 2013)

Gusts from a model run earlier this evening:


----------



## smmudge (Dec 22, 2013)

with most of these maps/charts i feel like i'm doing pretty well if i can make out the outline of the UK
took me ages to figure out one of them was france 

i'm pretty sure my aunt and cousin are supposed to be flying to guernsey on monday


----------



## free spirit (Dec 22, 2013)

we're supposed to be installing solar panels on Monday.

Not liking our chances tbh, though we had a similar thing with the storm at the start of this thread, and it turned out we barely got a slight breeze where we were working.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 22, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> **WARNING FOR DAMAGING GALES**
> 
> A rapidly deepening area of low pressure will push towards the UK during Monday evening into Christmas Eve with the centre just off the NW of Scotland. Expect wind gusts to peak at 60-70 widely, 80-90 towards coasts, 100mph on hills in the North & 100mph+ in prone locations. Please be reminded that this is a serious situation developing, particularly for Scotland, parts of Wales & the south coast of England. The timing of this system obviously couldn't be any worse.



Quite.

Have to say that the system, as presently forecast, really does look bad for the SE, especially *Kent*. The MetO FAX chart for midnight tomorrow indicates a distict closing of the isobars over the SE with Kent 'sticking out' into what could be a nasty band of potentially damaging winds. I really would not want to be about anywhere near the South coast tomorrow night, nor attempting to cross the channel.

Have to say I have advised my elderly parents, (living in Kent), to have the torch, candles and battery radio handy.





...and in colour...needless to say those purple/browny areas aren't good...






...and watch out the Brighton/S. Coast contingent...I don't think I've ever seen such widespread, strength of storm-force wind gusts.






Later on at midday 24th, as the centre of the depression edges towards the Hebrides, the isobars are forecast to tighten noticably across the West of Scotland. Yikes.

This ain't gonna be nice.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



...again, in colour...


----------



## 2hats (Dec 22, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Have to say I have advised my elderly parents, (living in Kent), to have the torch, candles and battery radio handy.



Raw turkey ahoy!

Significant tornadic risk tomorrow and overnight into Tuesday as well:

 

No sign of any downgrade in any runs of any models, if anything slight upgrades.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 22, 2013)

2hats said:


> No sign of any downgrade in any runs of any models, if anything slight upgrades.



Yes.

It can't be long before the MetO upgrade those SWW's and move the ticks into orange?


----------



## Plumdaff (Dec 22, 2013)

So if you were driving from South Wales to Warwickshire tomorrow I take it early and careful is the best option?


----------



## brogdale (Dec 22, 2013)

Plumdaff said:


> So if you were driving from South Wales to Warwickshire tomorrow I take it early and careful is the best option?



Yeah.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Dec 22, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Have to say that the system, as presently forecast, really does look bad for the SE, especially *Kent*. The MetO FAX chart for midnight tomorrow indicates a distict closing of the isobars over the SE with Kent 'sticking out' into what could be a nasty band of potentially damaging winds. I really would not want to be about anywhere near the South coast tomorrow night, nor attempting to cross the channel.
> 
> Have to say I have advised my elderly parents, (living in Kent), to have the torch, candles and battery radio handy.


Hmmm, is there any indication of what time it will have stopped hitting North Kent that you've seen? My mother, who I suspect isn't too far away from your parents given your username, needs to drive from there to Norfolk on the 24th and she usually leaves at stupid o'clock in the morning...


----------



## Awesome Wells (Dec 22, 2013)

Weather tomorrow is reported to be frightful.

xmas itself is set to be mainly wet, not as windy.

locally.


----------



## thriller (Dec 22, 2013)

wouldn't be great to wear a motorcycle helmet, tie a rope a round yourself (the other end tied to a well secured pole or something else) and then let the gust/twister blow you up and down. How fun would that be!! Never understood why no-one tries that in hurricanes.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 22, 2013)

thriller said:


> wouldn't be great to wear a motorcycle helmet, tie a rope a round yourself (the other end tied to a well secured pole or something else) and then let the gust/twister blow you up and down. How fun would that be!! Never understood why no-one tries that in hurricanes.


Given that whole cars get sucked up in them, you'll want armour too - and probably an oxygen tank.


----------



## xes (Dec 22, 2013)

thriller said:


> wouldn't be great to wear a motorcycle helmet, tie a rope a round yourself (the other end tied to a well secured pole or something else) and then let the gust/twister blow you up and down. How fun would that be!! Never understood why no-one tries that in hurricanes.


let us know how that works out for you


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 22, 2013)

muscovyduck said:


> I'm flying to Belfast on Monday, am I fucked?



It was the windiest I've ever seen it in Ireland last Saturday.  Not sure if it was all of Ireland though.  I was going to have a walk by the River but thought I might be blown in.  Everyone said it had been the worst day ever (this year)


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 22, 2013)

So no Met Office wind warnings for England then...


----------



## brogdale (Dec 22, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> So no Met Office wind warnings for England then...





Dunno 'bout that. This sounds like a bit of a wind warning to me.....



> Meanwhile, _*south to southwesterly winds will increase with gusts 70-80 mph likely around exposed coasts*_, particularly along the English Channel. _*Further inland, gusts of 50-60 mph are likely through the amber area, with a lower risk of gusts reaching 70 mph - more especially across southeast England during the evening.*_
> 
> _*The public should be prepared for the likelihood of some significant disruption due to the combined hazards of heavy rainfall and high winds.
> *_


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 22, 2013)

Well it's clearly presented on their website as an "Amber warning of Rain"

Their website is totally shite though, so that doesn't surprise me.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 22, 2013)

BlueSquareThing said:


> Hmmm, is there any indication of what time it will have stopped hitting North Kent that you've seen? My mother, who I suspect isn't too far away from your parents given your username, needs to drive from there to Norfolk on the 24th and she usually leaves at stupid o'clock in the morning...



On current progs she'd be better off leaving it till after the 'rush hour'. The winds and heavy rain sre forecast to have moderated by then...and, of course, she'll be able to see better in the light. Hope all goes well. Nice to hear that you recognise the username.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 22, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> Well it's clearly presented on their website as an "Amber warning of Rain"
> 
> Their website is totally shite though, so that doesn't surprise me.



Yep, I don't think they've done themselves or their users any favours by 'wrapping' the wind warnings within the rain ones. I really don't get that.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 22, 2013)

They've dropped the wind aspect on the Bristol forecast that was there an hour or so ago - still predicting serious wind though.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 22, 2013)

Here's the predicted *sustained *wind speeds for midnight tomorrow...







Each feather on the arrows = 10 knots, (close to mph). So for folks down near the solent, south coast and Kent/Essex they're going to have about 5 or 6 hours of winds sustained at 40 kn plus....let alone the gusts. It will be a howling hoolie.

Animation here.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 22, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> They've dropped the wind aspect on the Bristol forecast that was there an hour or so ago - still predicting serious wind though.



Yes, but as you say, they've left this in the warning...



> Meanwhile, south to southwesterly winds will increase with gusts 70-80 mph likely around exposed coasts, particularly along the English Channel. Further inland, gusts of 50-60 mph are likely through the amber area, with a lower risk of gusts reaching 70 mph - more especially across southeast England during the evening.



e2a : they seem very concerned about the intensity of rainfall and flooding.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 22, 2013)

Update from London & SE weather:



> The warnings are the same as what I posted yesterday, so nothing has changed. The situation remains very dangerous for the south coast and concerning for inland areas as well. Gusts could readily exceed 80mph with the odd gust hitting 90mph. Inland areas could even see gusts of 70mph but widely 60mph+.
> 
> Along with the winds there will be flooding rains, with models predicting 40-50mm in a 12 hour period. The ground is already saturated so I'm expecting prone locations to be flooded early on Christmas Eve. Please act on these warnings.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 22, 2013)

My Mum and Dad are coming down from Yorkshire tomorrow (on the train rather than driving). Hope it'll be okay for them


----------



## brogdale (Dec 22, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> My Mum and Dad are coming down from Yorkshire tomorrow (on the train rather than driving). Hope it'll be okay for them



This is quite a useful graphic for those with travel plans...






I've heard that Virgin trains are accepting tickets for any journey before Xmas, allowing folk to travel early if necessary....don't know if that's of any use?


----------



## muscovyduck (Dec 22, 2013)

London Midland appear to be accepting some tickets for tomorrow on this evening's trains.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 22, 2013)

Thanks brogdale 

They are travelling East Coast from Leeds to London at 12.45pm so tbh those maps look like they may be okay, delayed maybe but delayed I can deal with. London to Maidenhead might be a bit problamatic as that may coincide with stronger winds and rain _but_ last time First Great Western were fine and tbh if they can get to London we can get them here even if Mr.QofG's has to drive to London to get them!!


----------



## 2hats (Dec 22, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> Well it's clearly presented on their website as an "Amber warning of Rain"



They've added the wind warnings back in - in particular for the south.

Some model runs (not all at present) are suggesting a slowing dual centred low, which if it materialises could mean stronger winds in the south, arriving slightly later than currently scheduled and hanging around longer into Tuesday.

NOAA surface chart indicating hurricane force winds:


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 22, 2013)

2hats said:


> They've added the wind warnings back in - in particular for the south.



Their site appears to be very clear in stating that the amber warning is for rain only, and the yellow warning for wind. So, if rainfall wasn't expected to be so high, the only warning for the expected winds would be a yellow one.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 22, 2013)

2hats said:


> They've added the wind warnings back in - in particular for the south.
> 
> Some model runs (not all at present) are suggesting a slowing dual centred low, which if it materialises could mean stronger winds in the south, arriving slightly later than currently scheduled and hanging around longer into Tuesday.
> 
> NOAA surface chart indicating hurricane force winds:



GFS certainly is.

Not really too keen on that phat "_*HURCN*_
_*  FORCE"*_ box.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 22, 2013)

Well, I'm travelling by train on Monday and Tuesday, so it should be interesting to see what happens. I suspect I might be posting on the 'things that have pissed you off' thread at some point.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 22, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> Their site appears to be very clear in stating that the amber warning is for rain only, and the yellow warning for wind. So, if rainfall wasn't expected to be so high, the only warning for the expected winds would be a yellow one.



Seriously, it's going to be very windy whatever they're up to with that website.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 22, 2013)

brogdale said:


> GFS certainly is.
> 
> Not really too keen on that phat "_*HURCN*_
> _*  FORCE"*_ box.



The winds appear to be so strong they've blown the country clean off the map!  I can't see it at all below that huge mess of squiggles and lines.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 22, 2013)

brogdale said:


> GFS certainly is.
> 
> Not really too keen on that phat "_*HURCN*_
> _*  FORCE"*_ box.



Difficult to see on that map, but is that HURCN FORCE bit over the NW?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 22, 2013)

I finish work tomorrow, so will be expecting a phone call on Tuesday asking if I can come in to help clear fallen trees from cars & unblock roads. The answer they'll be getting is a big "fuck off" tbh.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 22, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Difficult to see on that map, but is that HURCN FORCE bit over the NW?



Difficult to say really, but those isobars look pretty close in the SE. With a 50mb pressure gradient between the N & S of the UK it could basically apply to the whole shooting match.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 22, 2013)

Well, here's the culprit....the Jet exiting the eastern seaboard at 200mph+...in fact BBC's forecaster Chris Fawkes puts it as high as 275mph ("...most powerful jet stream I've ever seen in the Atlantic"). If you're due to meet anyone of a plane from the states I'd get to the airport earlier than scheduled...some airlines are reporting ground-speeds of UK-bound flights of >750mph!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## xes (Dec 22, 2013)

ground speeds of 750mph? 

That's supposed to be 75 I presume


----------



## 8115 (Dec 22, 2013)

Aeroplanes, not wind.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Dec 22, 2013)

brogdale said:


> On current progs she'd be better off leaving it till after the 'rush hour'. The winds and heavy rain sre forecast to have moderated by then...and, of course, she'll be able to see better in the light. Hope all goes well. Nice to hear that you recognise the username.


Thanks - I sort of thought she should hang on a bit.

Greater Anglia have already cancelled all trains for before 10am on the 24th - which is what they did last time it blew a bit. And slow running on the 23rd after 18:00. So they're clearly expecting chaos.

Keep the models coming guys. Excellent stuff.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 22, 2013)

http://www.nationalrail.co.uk/service_disruptions/65932.aspx


----------



## brogdale (Dec 22, 2013)

xes said:


> ground speeds of 750mph?
> 
> That's supposed to be 75 I presume



No, 750mph.

Look at this emirates flight over the Western N Atlantic now....650 knots = 748mph.


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 22, 2013)

This site's good for synoptic charts  http://weathercharts.org/ukmomslp.htm


----------



## xes (Dec 22, 2013)

8115 said:


> Aeroplanes, not wind.


aaaah, now it makes a bit more sense  (sorry brogdale, my confusion)


----------



## 2hats (Dec 22, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Look at this emirates flight over the Western N Atlantic now....650 knots = 748mph.



DXB-JFK ? 

There's an El-Al 777 flight (EWR-TLV) in a similar location travelling well in excess of Mach 1 right now (similarly an Air India JFK-DEL following). Tonight's eastbound tracks, fitting that jetstream nicely, are:

 

everything westbound tonight staying well north or south of there, of course.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 22, 2013)

2hats said:


> DXB-JFK ?



Yes, that was (obviously) mislabelled by the site. It was travelling on 69 degrees...JFK to DXB.


----------



## muscovyduck (Dec 22, 2013)

Reckon I'll miss the worst weather by an hour at most. Wouldn't fancy travelling across the Atlantic, speeds like that are petrifying! Imagine being on that plane!


----------



## xes (Dec 22, 2013)

this tornado watch website seems to have had a warning in place, but it looks like it's now out of date, says the warning was issued, and ran out yesterday. Is there still a risk of tornados?

http://www.torro.org.uk/site/forecast.php


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 22, 2013)




----------



## xes (Dec 22, 2013)

I'm going to guess that it's nothing to worry about, I can't see anything on the site for an active warning. But, the UK is the world capital for tornados, so it's not outside the realms of possibility.


----------



## 2hats (Dec 22, 2013)

xes said:


> this tornado watch website seems to have had a warning in place, but it looks like it's now out of date, says the warning was issued, and ran out yesterday. Is there still a risk of tornados?
> 
> http://www.torro.org.uk/site/forecast.php



Almost certainly - see post 1674 earlier.


----------



## xes (Dec 22, 2013)

yeah that's the post that made me look for a uk tornado warning site. So, could have the odd twister in this aswell. Awesome


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 23, 2013)

xes said:


> this tornado watch website seems to have had a warning in place, but it looks like it's now out of date, says the warning was issued, and ran out yesterday. Is there still a risk of tornados?
> 
> http://www.torro.org.uk/site/forecast.php



I wonder if this is linked to this:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-north-west-wales-25479920


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 23, 2013)

Stay safe out there today/tomorrow folks!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 23, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Stay safe out there today/tomorrow folks!


It's all calm here travelling south on the train. The train is almost empty - no doubt due to people taking the week off and the rest being scared off by the omens of doom.


----------



## 2hats (Dec 23, 2013)

Shipping Forecast - Issued: 0405 UTC Mon 23 Dec
Shannon
Wind: Southwest 7 to severe gale 9, veering west severe gale 9 to violent storm 11 *perhaps hurricane force 12 later*.
Sea State: High or very high, *perhaps phenomenal later*.
Weather: Rain or squally showers.
Visibility: Moderate or poor.


----------



## _pH_ (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm driving from London to Bristol tomorrow evening (Xmas eve), leaving about 10.30. Going to be interesting...

And I will be driving trains this evening. That'll be fun too.


----------



## hegley (Dec 23, 2013)

Battering wind and rain is getting a bit samey now. Can we have something different for a bit please?


----------



## _pH_ (Dec 23, 2013)

2hats said:


> Shipping Forecast - Issued: 0405 UTC Mon 23 Dec
> Shannon
> Wind: Southwest 7 to severe gale 9, veering west severe gale 9 to violent storm 11 *perhaps hurricane force 12 later*.
> Sea State: High or very high, *perhaps phenomenal later*.
> ...


Lol at phenomenal, didn't know they used that in the shipping forecast  I want to see them describe the winds as well wicked.


----------



## 2hats (Dec 23, 2013)

_pH_ said:


> Lol at phenomenal, didn't know they used that in the shipping forecast  I want to see them describe the winds as well wicked.



The pressure summary is interesting too:


> Low 300 miles west of Sole 984 expected north Rockall *931* by midnight tonight.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Dec 23, 2013)

Very dark and wet here, like some horrible womb!

Wind is set to really pick up later this morning.

Can't wait.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 23, 2013)

_pH_ said:


> I'm driving from London to Bristol tomorrow evening (Xmas eve), leaving about 10.30. Going to be interesting...
> 
> And I will be driving trains this evening. That'll be fun too.


Apart from the obvious stuff, like trees on the line, does driving a train in the wind differ much from driving one in "normal" conditions?

And what do you do about trees on the line? Just drive more slowly and be ready to slam on the brakes?


----------



## _pH_ (Dec 23, 2013)

existentialist said:


> Apart from the obvious stuff, like trees on the line, does driving a train in the wind differ much from driving one in "normal" conditions?
> 
> And what do you do about trees on the line? Just drive more slowly and be ready to slam on the brakes?


Leaves on the line is more of a problem when they're still attached to the tree certainly 

But generally, no it's not a lot different. When it's really bad, Network Rail might impose a blanket speed restriction mainly because if a tree has fallen across the line and you're doing linespeed when you see it you've got no chance of stopping in most cases. It's not like we can swerve to avoid them. And high winds can cause a problem with overhead electrification (blanket speed restrictions might be applied for that reason too), but I don't have that problem here in 3rd rail land.

Sometimes after strong storms when it's all calmed down we run ghost trains at low speed before the service starts to check there are no obstructions.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 23, 2013)

The Germans, who tend to do this, have named the current depression/storm _*"Dirk".*_

So there you have it.

Stay safe out there everyone.

e2a : http://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/isobaric/1000hPa/orthographic=-3.06,53.60,2048
http://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/isobaric/1000hPa/orthographic=-3.06,53.60,2048
just click anywhere on the graphic to get latest wind speeds.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 23, 2013)

I've only just found there is rough weather forecast, cancellations and disruptions expected on the east coast line this afternoon.  Train booked north at 2pm.


----------



## doddles (Dec 23, 2013)

brogdale said:


> e2a : http://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/isobaric/1000hPa/orthographic=-3.06,53.60,2048
> just click anywhere on the graphic to get latest wind speeds.


That is the coolest map I have ever seen.


----------



## 2hats (Dec 23, 2013)

Dartford QEII crossing closing from 1200 today till 0400 tomorrow (at least). Trees down, flooding and power outages reported in Cornwall. Trees down reported elsewhere. Met Office has amber wind warnings for SE and east tomorrow morning.

Pressure out in Atlantic west of Ireland currently measured at 960mb and dropping.


----------



## 2hats (Dec 23, 2013)

doddles said:


> That is the coolest map I have ever seen.



Note that is modelled (and the original data used to set boundary conditions is at least 3 hours old) and not measured.

Measured winds can be found here (less cool map) - gusts of 70 odd mph being measured in S Wales right now.


----------



## smmudge (Dec 23, 2013)

doddles said:


> That is the coolest map I have ever seen.



I never realised just how massive storms are. There's one in the north Pacific that looks bigger than the US


----------



## ChrisD (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm on  a hill in Exeter.... looks like force 5 outside but then very squally with v strong gusts.
Not a day for going out.   Thanks everyone for pointing me in direction of various weather sites I never knew existed....


----------



## muscovyduck (Dec 23, 2013)

Flight delayed by 25 minutes.
And so it begins


----------



## elbows (Dec 23, 2013)

Buoy K4 (62105) has seen pressure drop from 995 to 956 in 12 hours.

http://www.ndbc.noaa.gov/show_plot.php?station=62105&meas=wdpr&uom=M&time_diff=0&time_label=GMT


----------



## Leafster (Dec 23, 2013)

The wind's definitely picking up at my end of the North Downs. 

The nearest observations on the Met Office website show a steady 30mph with gusts of 46mph about an hour ago.


----------



## red rose (Dec 23, 2013)

Opened the window to let the cat out and all of the doors and windows started rattling and banging inside their frames from the wind 

Cat has taken up a safe position curled up under a bunch of blankets, I may do the same.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 23, 2013)

Raining in Maidenhead but the wind seems okay at the moment. Not heard from the aging parents but they should be getting on the train about now


----------



## _angel_ (Dec 23, 2013)

Hope we don't lose power again!


----------



## sojourner (Dec 23, 2013)

Nipped out to the veg shop. New umbrella now completely fucked. Huge gusts of wind coming from what seems like all directions the bastards, and pissing it down. North West here - Merseyside.


----------



## xes (Dec 23, 2013)

Got a bit wet and blown walking the dogs, not too bad here yet, a few large branches have come down over the fields already, but I know one of them was damaged from the last storm. 

Wasn't silly enough to take a brolly with me


----------



## 2hats (Dec 23, 2013)

87 mph just recorded in North Wales (Capel Curig).

e2a: 70+ recorded around the Gower and Plymouth. Live webcams from the Gower.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 23, 2013)

Winds really picking up down here too! First tree on the deck.


----------



## doddles (Dec 23, 2013)

sojourner said:


> Nipped out to the veg shop. New umbrella now completely fucked. Huge gusts of wind coming from what seems like all directions the bastards, and pissing it down.


You know those weather maps that show storms with spirals of winds and clouds packing ever tighter around a central point? That central point is someone's umbrella. Fact.


----------



## weepiper (Dec 23, 2013)

Just driven back from Glasgow to Edinburgh. Heavy sleet most of the way but wind not too bad until I got to the Edinburgh Bypass where there's quite a lot of snow on the Pentland Hills and it suddenly got really gusty, actually quite scary driving in it  I'm quite glad to be in now and not needing to take the car out again.


----------



## Voley (Dec 23, 2013)

"Only make journeys that are absolutely necessary." I want to see The Hobbit. Does that count?


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 23, 2013)

breezy with drizzle in cardiff


----------



## 2hats (Dec 23, 2013)

The centre of the low that is causing all the trouble can be clearly seen developing off NW Ireland in the satellite imagery:


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 23, 2013)

Can the weather geeks tell me if there's going to be a relatively calm spell in London or is this the calm?  Wondering whether to go out sooner rather than later


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 23, 2013)

NVP said:


> "Only make journeys that are absolutely necessary." I want to see The Hobbit. Does that count?


What would Bilbo do?


----------



## 2hats (Dec 23, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Can the weather geeks tell me if there's going to be a relatively calm spell in London or is this the calm?  Wondering whether to go out sooner rather than later



The calm spell will be xmas day and boxing day. 

Winds will ramp up this evening and are predicted to become seriously high overnight till at least 0600 tomorrow. An even worse storm is on the cards (according to the models) for late Thursday or Friday this week (timing isn't nailed there yet). (e2a: Met Office now have warnings up for Friday covering the whole of the UK).


----------



## sojourner (Dec 23, 2013)

xes said:


> Wasn't silly enough to take a brolly with me


I'm in work! Had to at least TRY to salvage me fucking hairstyle   I didn't, though - hedge/backwards etc now


----------



## elbows (Dec 23, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Can the weather geeks tell me if there's going to be a relatively calm spell in London or is this the calm?  Wondering whether to go out sooner rather than later



I doubt it will improve in the hours to come, plenty of wind and rain. There will be periods where the rain isn't quite as bad but the radar is messy so I can't give any useful detail. As for the wind, it may ease very slightly between 7pm and 10pm but only a little and it will pick up again before midnight.


----------



## sojourner (Dec 23, 2013)

doddles said:


> You know those weather maps that show storms with spirals of winds and clouds packing ever tighter around a central point? That central point is someone's umbrella. Fact.


----------



## elbows (Dec 23, 2013)

Even though I am as far away from the coast as we can get, there are some quite impressive gusts which I am about to face as I do some Christmas shopping. For minimal sogginess I should probably have left an hour earlier, oh well!


----------



## ska invita (Dec 23, 2013)

wayward bob said:


> breezy with drizzle in cardiff


summers come early


----------



## Leafster (Dec 23, 2013)

I can hear chainsaws in the distance.


----------



## xes (Dec 23, 2013)

sojourner said:


> I'm in work! Had to at least TRY to salvage me fucking hairstyle   I didn't, though - hedge/backwards etc now


you want one of these badboys.
http://www.senzumbrellas.com/collection/senz-smart/?option=349

Stormproof up to 80kmph, and they look funky as all hell.


----------



## wayward bob (Dec 23, 2013)

ska invita said:


> summers come early



tbf it's starting to rain like it really means it now...


----------



## xes (Dec 23, 2013)

dogs may have to forefit their second walk today.


----------



## weepiper (Dec 23, 2013)

a gritter has come off a road in the Borders 






http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-25493887


----------



## sojourner (Dec 23, 2013)

xes said:


> you want one of these badboys.
> http://www.senzumbrellas.com/collection/senz-smart/?option=349
> 
> Stormproof up to 80kmph, and they look funky as all hell.


Wow - WANT!


----------



## ChrisD (Dec 23, 2013)

A picture to show: 
1 "storm of the century a few months back
2 current trace -pressure still dropping in exeter
3 reflection of xmas tree lights.


----------



## Plumdaff (Dec 23, 2013)

Drove to the Midlands from South Wales this morning, rain was worse than the wind for most of the journey. Thankfully until the M42 traffic was very light.  Wouldn't want to be living next to the Wye, looked about to flood at Ross.  Properly gusty coming along the M6 at the end and we've driven away from the worst affected areas. Still blowy. Keep safe folks!


----------



## slightlytouched (Dec 23, 2013)

Well that's me stuck on a train outside Reading with a tree on the line 10 metres in front of us.  Oh well, at least I'm in first class (I sell train tickets so get huge discount) so there is free coffee etc.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 23, 2013)

2hats said:


> The calm spell will be xmas day and boxing day.
> 
> Winds will ramp up this evening and are predicted to become seriously high overnight till at least 0600 tomorrow. An even worse storm is on the cards (according to the models) for late Thursday or Friday this week (timing isn't nailed there yet). (e2a: Met Office now have warnings up for Friday covering the whole of the UK).





elbows said:


> I doubt it will improve in the hours to come, plenty of wind and rain. There will be periods where the rain isn't quite as bad but the radar is messy so I can't give any useful detail. As for the wind, it may ease very slightly between 7pm and 10pm but only a little and it will pick up again before midnight.



Might as well get ready to go out now.  Doesn't look any worse than what I had in Ireland last Saturday


----------



## Awesome Wells (Dec 23, 2013)

Horrendous rain here. I'm sat in me pants because my trousers are sodden!

The fields look just like last year after the floods we had then.


----------



## red rose (Dec 23, 2013)

slightlytouched said:


> Well that's me stuck on a train outside Reading with a tree on the line 10 metres in front of us.  Oh well, at least I'm in first class (I sell train tickets so get huge discount) so there is free coffee etc.


You should get loads of free refills and offer them down the rest of the carriage, unless that kind of blatant loop-holing could compromise your job.


----------



## 2hats (Dec 23, 2013)

Squall lines developing in the west country and extending to the NNE of there. See the thin red lines below:







Thunderstorms already developing in those to the west of Ireland (just visible in the grab above). Possibilities for tornadic development along those (waterspouts out over sea).

e2a: sferics being picked up over the Irish Sea, ie lightning strikes (Edit2: now seems they are misreadings of the activity off the Irish west coast).


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 23, 2013)

slightlytouched said:


> Well that's me stuck on a train outside Reading with a tree on the line 10 metres in front of us.  Oh well, at least I'm in first class (I sell train tickets so get huge discount) so there is free coffee etc.


 hope you are on the move soon. Things seem pretty windy our there now


----------



## slightlytouched (Dec 23, 2013)

red rose said:


> You should get loads of free refills and offer them down the rest of the carriage, unless that kind of blatant loop-holing could compromise your job.


Nice idea, however I am putting the time to good use by studying.  The men with the chainsaws are here now


----------



## fen_boy (Dec 23, 2013)

My in-laws are getting the ferry from Dublin to Holyhead tonight. That's going to be fun.


----------



## slightlytouched (Dec 23, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> hope you are on the move soon. Things seem pretty windy our there now


Wey hey, on the move! Still got another 3 hours on this train though...I hope there are no more hiccups!


----------



## xes (Dec 23, 2013)

right, looks like I am walking the dogs, doesn't look _too_ bad out there, and it's mostly open fields, so hopefully nothing will fall on us.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 23, 2013)

The aging parents are on the last leg to Maidenhead. Hurrah!

It is very rainly and windy here, I can hear it down the chimney!!


----------



## mack (Dec 23, 2013)

xes said:


> right, looks like I am walking the dogs, doesn't look _too_ bad out there, and it's mostly open fields, so hopefully nothing will fall on us.


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Dec 23, 2013)

When I first found out that we'd have to use 5 days of our holidays as we were finishing last Friday I was bloody mad but looking out now I'm a lot happier about it as I wouldn't like to be cycling back from work at just gone 5 tonight with how the wind gusts around here.


----------



## smmudge (Dec 23, 2013)

Our house is shaking :\
I'm not sure it's going to make it


----------



## sheothebudworths (Dec 23, 2013)

Vile here!  My son went in to town so I told him to avoid trees and sit on the lower deck of the bus


----------



## brogdale (Dec 23, 2013)

sheothebudworths said:


> Vile here!  My son went in to town so I told him to avoid trees and sit on the lower deck of the bus



Not so silly, that advice.

S&H has just got back from Uni and declared he's going out tonight...(of course)...they just don't notice things like weather, do they.


----------



## 2hats (Dec 23, 2013)

Looks like the anemometer at Cork Airport might have broken...


----------



## elbows (Dec 23, 2013)

I am issuing a yellow warning for my pants, for they are soggy and are making the environment agency twitch. Of course now that I am home again the rain has pretty much passed 

There is also a yellow warning out for Friday.



> Issued at - *23 Dec 2013, 13:29*
> Valid from - *27 Dec 2013, 00:05*
> Valid to - *27 Dec 2013, 23:59*
> 
> ...


----------



## sheothebudworths (Dec 23, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Not so silly, that advice.
> 
> S&H has just got back from Uni and declared he's going out tonight...(of course)...they just don't notice things like weather, do they.



He did at least decide, without any prompting, to WEAR HIS COAT for a change!


----------



## elbows (Dec 23, 2013)

Once I've warmed up I think I'll use the Bognor Regis cam to listen to the sound of the sea going nutty.

http://www.earthcam.com/world/uk/bognorregis/


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 23, 2013)

My walls are all now leaking. I assume my rendering (or whatever it is called) is fucked.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 23, 2013)

When is it going to stop?!?!?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Dec 23, 2013)

This weather has made me extrmely depressed.

is this waht we can look forward to now with climate change. You just can't do anything when the weather's like this. Foul.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 23, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> When is it going to stop?!?!?



Depends where you are Atomic.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 23, 2013)

Awesome Wells said:


> This weather has made me extrmely depressed.
> 
> is this waht we can look forward to now with climate change. You just can't do anything when the weather's like this. Foul.



Yes, I am super depressed. It has ruined (nearly all) my plans of getting everything sorted in time for Christmas.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 23, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Depends where you are Atomic.



Oh god, I have just checked the forecast and it's not going to bloody stop.


----------



## elbows (Dec 23, 2013)

Present rain is clearing east over the next hours, but then more arrives from the south by around 9pm.


----------



## 2hats (Dec 23, 2013)

Met Office model has the low continuing to deepen (surface charts had it at 949mb around 1600hrs). Could make for an interesting night in the SE before focus switches to the north tomorrow.


----------



## elbows (Dec 23, 2013)

First fatality confirmed, a body has been found in a river in the lake district.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 23, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Oh god, I have just checked the forecast and it's not going to bloody stop.



Even in the far SE this one will be blown over after breakfast time; it will stop eventually.


----------



## clicker (Dec 23, 2013)

It's like Armageddon here and daughter and friend wouldn't go out until they'd straightened their hair??


----------



## eatmorecheese (Dec 23, 2013)

Walking up to the shops in Streatham was like navigating around on a supertanker deck on a storm. I encountered a couple of tree surgeons at work. Seriously? Seems highly dodge in these conditions...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 23, 2013)

slightlytouched said:


> Well that's me stuck on a train outside Reading with a tree on the line 10 metres in front of us.  Oh well, at least I'm in first class (I sell train tickets so get huge discount) so there is free coffee etc.


I'd normally offer my commiserations being a regular traveller on the train. But you're in first class, so I won't!


----------



## 2hats (Dec 23, 2013)

Strongest winds are currently migrating along the south coast to the SE and then E coast.


----------



## slightlytouched (Dec 23, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I'd normally offer my commiserations being a regular traveller on the train. But you're in first class, so I won't!


 it's been inundated with the standard travellers now!  And they are terminating the train at Birmingham  Adding on another half hour to change trains! Boooo to travelling in crappy weather! It should check with me before blowing a hoolie.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 23, 2013)

slightlytouched said:


> it's been inundated with the standard travellers now!  And they are terminating the train at Birmingham  Adding on another half hour to change trains! Boooo to travelling in crappy weather! It should check with me before blowing a hoolie.


Oh my god, the hoi poloi have invaded! I hope you've got your smelling salts to get over the shock of having to deal with commoners!   

The trains at New Street were a mess so I jumped on the first one home that turned up - it was only 70 minutes late into Birmingham, although I'd only just got to the station a few minutes before it turned up.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 23, 2013)

A great day to go shopping on Oxford Street. How I enjoyed that. Still, made it home alive and Christmas is now all set up.


----------



## slightlytouched (Dec 23, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Oh my god, the hoi poloi have invaded! I hope you've got your smelling salts to get over the shock of having to deal with commoners!


It's the only time I get to pretend to be posh!


----------



## 2hats (Dec 23, 2013)

elbows said:


> First fatality confirmed, a body has been found in a river in the lake district.



A second body (female) recovered from a river in Snowdonia (BBC reports).


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 23, 2013)

Sounding like the four horsemen of the apocalypse are riding over Brighton! And we've worse to come overnight!


----------



## 2hats (Dec 23, 2013)

Surface charts show 947mb, expected to bottom out at 924mb.

Looks like a squall line or two are going to run (almost longitudinally) through the London area early this evening; intense rainfall from one of them over the Isle of Wight right now.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 23, 2013)

Back in and a bit windy out, but not drastically so... yet!


----------



## xes (Dec 23, 2013)

http://www.torro.org.uk/site/forecast.php

Tornado watch has been updated, and is in effect until tomorow morning.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 23, 2013)

Winds strengthening every hour here now. 51mph (80-90mph gusts) come midnight through til 3am!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 23, 2013)

It was pretty calm when I got back to Manchester tonight, although it'd been raining during the day.  Birmingham was a bit windier and rainy, but nothing exceptional.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 23, 2013)

> Final warning map for tonight. Winds are already picking back up across the region, peaking at around 1-2am. Highest gusts could reach 80-90mph along exposed coastal regions. Further inland, expect gusts to reach 60-75mph. Highest coastal winds look to be around Kent, whereas highest inland winds look to be in Essex and Sussex.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 23, 2013)

Some roof rattling gusts out there now!


----------



## Poot (Dec 23, 2013)

Down here in Plymouth it seems to have picked up again


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 23, 2013)

Poot said:


> Down here in Plymouth it seems to have picked up again



It's like a demonic force here in Brighton now, & it's anger is growing with every passing hour. Pretty unnerving to say the least!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 23, 2013)

East Sussex Highways have had 100 calls in last two hours, & that's just fallen trees!


----------



## muscovyduck (Dec 23, 2013)

Departing from Birmingham was horrific. Some amazing sights coming into Belfast though. The worse the weather the cooler it looks.


----------



## Dan U (Dec 23, 2013)

Just been outside for a ciggie to see a tree across the road battering our power lines. Joys of country living I suppose but not really the weather to bbq a turkey.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 23, 2013)

Storm at 9pm;


----------



## gosub (Dec 23, 2013)

8 1/2 hours Edinburgh - Basingstoke  public transport, could have been worse,  wife does it tomorrow but at least I can pick her up at Heathrow


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 23, 2013)

Here's that thing that brogdale posted earlier. Have a look now! 

http://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/isobaric/1000hPa/orthographic=-3.06,53.60,2048


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 23, 2013)

Please make it stop. looks like my bathroom window is about to blow, and we have not even got to the rough stuff yet.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 23, 2013)

muscovyduck said:


> Departing from Birmingham was horrific. Some amazing sights coming into Belfast though. The worse the weather the cooler it looks.



Glad to hear you've arrived s&w.


----------



## Dan U (Dec 23, 2013)

Bloody hell ATOMIC SUPLEX you got some money to spend on that place


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan U said:


> Bloody hell ATOMIC SUPLEX you got some money to spend on that place



Only the money pegged to pay my taxes next month. Jesus, this is a disaster. I can see the window going, but I have nothing to fill it and there will be nobody I can call out on Christmas bloody eve.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 23, 2013)

DIY store for some 5mm ply if the worst happens AS


----------



## sheothebudworths (Dec 23, 2013)

You got any cardboard boxes you can cut to fit the panes? Even just sticking a load of tape over them would prob give some protection, eh?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 23, 2013)

Not seen your trampoline yet sheothebudworths - I may do come 1am!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Dec 23, 2013)

This sounds far worse than the last one don't you reckon, Bish? 

I feel like a bit of a cow cos I put my mum off travelling down today so that I didn't have to have an extra day of her   but she's still insisting on trekking down to Victoria first thing and I have a feeling there'll be more damage to be cleared up tomorrow than there was last time (my bezzer was going up to London that day and the trains were all cancelled till they'd checked and cleared but then running normally from about 10 or 11, afair - so I'd suggested the same would happen tomorrow but I'm not so sure now  ).

Mind you, she's meant to be going back on the 27th, so it's looking like she might end up here an extra night then anyway, in which case I could well do with her being delayed tomorrow


----------



## sheothebudworths (Dec 23, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Not seen your trampoline yet sheothebudworths - I may do come 1am!



SSSSSSSSSSSSSHUSH YOU!


----------



## Greebo (Dec 23, 2013)

sheothebudworths said:


> You got any cardboard boxes you can cut to fit the panes? Even just sticking a load of tape over them would prob give some protection, eh?


ATOMIC SUPLEX  I agree about the tape.  Use lots right now and it may just about support the glass and the frame enough to tide you over.  The tape will also stop any fragments flying too far.

Cardboard, tape, and a polythene panel (plastic bag or cling film) may not be a perfect fix, but they'll keep out the worst.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 23, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> DIY store for some 5mm ply if the worst happens AS


Not in the middle of the night. 



sheothebudworths said:


> You got any cardboard boxes you can cut to fit the panes? Even just sticking a load of tape over them would prob give some protection, eh?



I'm not sure I do. I should probably make something now to put over it on the inside.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 23, 2013)

Greebo said:


> ATOMIC SUPLEX  I agree about the tape.  Use lots right now and it may just about support the glass and the frame enough to tide you over.  The tape will also stop any fragments flying too far.
> 
> Cardboard, tape, and a polythene panel (plastic bag or cling film) may not be a perfect fix, but they'll keep out the worst.



I have nowhere near enough tape. It's also a fairly big window. 
It the window blows I will have to nail the coffee table to the frame or something. Still not big enough though. The window is 1m15 square.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Dec 23, 2013)

You must have SOMETHING! Be creative, man!


----------



## clicker (Dec 23, 2013)

Nail a blanket to the frame?...or  a rug, spare set of curtains, duvet cover? Just to lessen glass everywhere if it blows.


----------



## weepiper (Dec 23, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I have nowhere near enough tape. It's also a fairly big window.
> It the window blows I will have to nail the coffee table to the frame or something. Still not big enough though. The window is 1m15 square.


Nail a sheet across it on the inside, at least if it blows in it'll catch the broken glass.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 23, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I have nowhere near enough tape. It's also a fairly big window.
> It the window blows I will have to nail the coffee table to the frame or something. Still not big enough though. The window is 1m15 square.


Cling film  (patch it to itself)? Foil (tape to itself or fold over twice like the seam on jeans)? Drawing pins? Masking tape?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Dec 23, 2013)

LOL @ nailing a table to the frame


----------



## sheothebudworths (Dec 23, 2013)

Bin liners? Duct tape? Errrrrrrmmmmm......


----------



## clicker (Dec 23, 2013)

Deflated lilo or a two man tent????


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 23, 2013)

The wife?


----------



## Greebo (Dec 23, 2013)

sheothebudworths said:


> LOL @ nailing a table to the frame


One of those things which sounds perfectly reasonable until you try holding a table which is tipped on its side.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 23, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> The wife?


Uxoricide thread ----------------------->


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 23, 2013)

All the best ATOMIC SUPLEX 

My day has been full of being soaked to the skin and blown around, not pleasant but I nearly wet myself laughing earlier today when a friend and I were waklking up a hill into the wind and therefore the rain. She insisted she wanted an umbrella on leaving mine so I gave her the one I carry around in my rucksack but never use as if I have a hood I prefer my hands to be free....

Anyway....fighting our way up the hill, wind and rain lashing our faces, I hear a little shreik behind me and turn to see said friend stood holding only the handle of the umbrella and nothing else....she was literally standing there with her mouth open, looking at the handle, the rest of the umbrella was blown down the hill and then run over by a car...

she then put her hood up and we turned the corner to get blown down the other side of the hill to the station...made the journey bearable tbf as I couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 23, 2013)

sheothebudworths said:


> This sounds far worse than the last one don't you reckon, Bish?



Fuck yes! 80-90mph come midnight til 3am!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 23, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Cling film  (patch it to itself)? Foil (tape to itself or fold over twice like the seam on jeans)? Drawing pins? Masking tape?


Really bugger all. I always have packing tape and gaffer, but I have just run out of both last week. It has not really been on my mind to get more. Actually that's not true, I saw a good deal in clas olson last week but was concentrating on buying what was needed for christmas and didn't want to queue. 

Arrhhh. 

I just remembered that the window has blinds though. I can at least drop them down and shut them. That and the table is all I have. Better than nothing. 
It's making my wall hole look like nothing.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 23, 2013)

I've got plenty of gaffer tape to spare here (Tulse Hill)  PM if you want it.  Serious offer.  VP's always in even if I'm not.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 23, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Uxoricide thread ----------------------->



Have we such a thread?


----------



## sheothebudworths (Dec 23, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Fuck yes! 80-90mph come midnight til 3am!



OMG!


----------



## Looby (Dec 23, 2013)

This is horrible. My husband and the dogs are asleep but I can't relax. It's going to get worse isn't it? : (

I heard a crash outside, hope nothing's landed on my car...


----------



## Greebo (Dec 23, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Have we such a thread?


Oh yes.


----------



## Dan U (Dec 23, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Only the money pegged to pay my taxes next month. Jesus, this is a disaster. I can see the window going, but I have nothing to fill it and there will be nobody I can call out on Christmas bloody eve.



if it does go, bit of ply from B&Q and some nails and make it water tight till after Xmas.

hope it won't go though


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 23, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Oh yes.



Jesus. This place is worse than I thought


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 23, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


> All the best ATOMIC SUPLEX
> 
> My day has been full of being soaked to the skin and blown around, not pleasant but I nearly wet myself laughing earlier today when a friend and I were waklking up a hill into the wind and therefore the rain. She insisted she wanted an umbrella on leaving mine so I gave her the one I carry around in my rucksack but never use as if I have a hood I prefer my hands to be free....
> 
> ...



When I went out to inspect my fence I took my umbrella to look around the corner. The instant I opened it I was left with just the metal skeleton.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 23, 2013)

Dan U said:


> if it does go, bit of ply from B&Q and some nails and make it water tight till after Xmas.
> 
> hope it won't go though



Me too, I don't have a car, not sure how I would get to B&Q and back. 
Oh, taxi I suppose. Bah. 
I also have a stair truck thing, maybe that would work.


----------



## elbows (Dec 23, 2013)

I suspect the gusty peak is right now for me in the midlands, as a lively red line of precipitation on the radar is just lurking in this area.


----------



## souljacker (Dec 23, 2013)

I've just been in the garden for a fag and it's going mental out there. There is a tree at the bottom of our garden that is making loud creaking noises.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 23, 2013)

this is worse than the alleged storm a few weeks ago..


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 23, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Fuck yes! 80-90mph come midnight til 3am!


Are we going to see that in London?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 23, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> When I went out to inspect my fence I took my umbrella to look around the corner. The instant I opened it I was left with just the metal skeleton.




I am sorry mate but that has set me off again  It was the expression on her face that did it...Strong winds and umbrellas do not mix nor are they fun...I managed not to say I told you so because I realised I hadn't told her so, but I had thought it!


----------



## smmudge (Dec 23, 2013)

My aunt and cousin actually went back yesterday to guernsey but I'm betting they wished they hadn't now


----------



## Greebo (Dec 23, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Jesus. This place is worse than I thought


http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/justifications-for-uxoricide.278835/


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 23, 2013)

ruffneck23 said:


> this is worse than the alleged storm a few weeks ago..



Innit!  I walked home 6 miles that night and someone asked me 'you walked all that way in a STORM?'...I was like 'what storm?' It was lovely out.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 23, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Are we going to see that in London?



No.


----------



## Looby (Dec 23, 2013)

Think the noise was a small tree across the road. There's a couple of large, old trees in our back garden. Eek!


----------



## Looby (Dec 23, 2013)

ruffneck23 said:


> this is worse than the alleged storm a few weeks ago..



Loads worse here. Typical, we were prepared then. Tonight we're rushing round trying to find torches and candles in case. : D


----------



## TikkiB (Dec 24, 2013)

taking the dog for his evening walk just now was a bit scary. we live near a wood and the noise was incredible.  our bin fence thing has blown over taking out a honeysuckle bush and a magnolia tree.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 24, 2013)

ruffneck23 said:


> this is worse than the alleged storm a few weeks ago..


That was really nothing.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 24, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> That was really nothing.


william


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 24, 2013)

I don't  know how large the room is and if you've really got no tape whatsoever, is it at all possible to put a single wardrobe or bookshelf in front of window or is there no room for it?


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 24, 2013)

You were setting fire to your kitchen just this afternoon and now you're advising on domestic health and safety?


----------



## doddles (Dec 24, 2013)

Does anyone feel like popping down the road to Reading to check my house and my shed are OK? I would do it myself, but am stuck here in Perth having to deal with 29C and sun for the next week...


----------



## Looby (Dec 24, 2013)

doddles said:


> Does anyone feel like popping down the road to Reading to check my house and my shed are OK? I would do it myself, but am stuck here in Perth having to deal with 29C and sun for the next week...



Give me this over 29C any day!

Fuck it, I've put a film on and I'm going to eat some bread.


----------



## red rose (Dec 24, 2013)

I feel a little bad for my neighbours, their fences all blew down during the last storm and they just replaced everything last week.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Dec 24, 2013)

sparklefish said:


> Fuck it, I've put a film on and I'm going to eat some bread.





Take _that_, bad weather!  

(I'm watching The Killing and eating crisps  )


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 24, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I don't  know how large the room is and if you've really got no tape whatsoever, is it at all possible to put a single wardrobe or bookshelf in front of window or is there no room for it?



I don't own anything other than a fitter wardrobe. 
Ikea coffee table is on the window sill covering most of it, the blinds are down. Fingers firmly crossed. 
I am shitting myself. I should just go to bed but I am a wreck.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Dec 24, 2013)

red rose said:


> I feel a little bad for my neighbours, their fences all blew down during the last storm and they just replaced everything last week.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 24, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> You were setting fire to your kitchen just this afternoon and now you're advising on domestic health and safety?



Well of course, there's the chance that the wardrobe may topple if there's no weight in it, but at least if it's directly in front of window, it'll prevent some of the glass from spraying across the room if it shatters 

Anyway, I have a smoke alarm, carbon monoxide detector, fire blanket and empty fire extinguisher


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 24, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I don't own anything other than a fitter wardrobe.
> Ikea coffee table is on the window sill covering most of it, the blinds are down. Fingers firmly crossed.
> I am shitting myself. I should just go to bed but I am a wreck.



Has the window got a window sill?   Could stack up loads and loads of newspapers/books

eta:  I realise you have got a window sill as table's on it


----------



## sheothebudworths (Dec 24, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I don't own anything other than a fitter wardrobe.
> Ikea coffee table is on the window sill covering most of it, the blinds are down. Fingers firmly crossed.
> I am shitting myself. I should just go to bed but I am a wreck.



Do you _genuinely_ think it's that bad, or are you also nervous in especially bad weather, iykwim? 

If you've done all you can, you might as well try and get some rest (it's going to wake you up if it goes through anyway - you don't need to stay up and see it happen)!

Fingers crossed it'll be alright!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 24, 2013)

Just heard a massive bang come from the bathroom. Couldn't see anything. Though it might be outside, then saw it was just the sticky bath mat that I stuck on the wall had fallen down.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 24, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Just heard a massive bang come from the bathroom. Couldn't see anything. Though it might be outside, then saw it was just the sticky bath mat that I stuck on the wall had fallen down.



Massive bang? The sticky bath mat? MAN get some sleep, you are having auditory hallucinations!


----------



## doddles (Dec 24, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Just heard a massive bang come from the bathroom. Couldn't see anything. Though it might be outside, then saw it was just the sticky bath mat that I stuck on the wall had fallen down.


Storm Damage


----------



## sheothebudworths (Dec 24, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Just heard a massive bang come from the bathroom. Couldn't see anything. Though it might be outside, then saw it was just the sticky bath mat that I stuck on the wall had fallen down.





Go to bed, ffs


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 24, 2013)

sheothebudworths said:


> Do you _genuinely_ think it's that bad, or are you also nervous in especially bad weather, iykwim?
> 
> If you've done all you can, you might as well try and get some rest (it's going to wake you up if it goes through anyway - you don't need to stay up and see it happen)!
> 
> Fingers crossed it'll be alright!



I have been meaning to get it replaced but keep having to put it off for work or for strange workmen who won't do the job unless I sign a contact without them seeing the job and without giving me a quote. 
The glass is coming out of the frame a the bottom and the glass is mother fucking bending visiblely in the wind.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 24, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


> Massive bang? The sticky bath mat? MAN get some sleep, you are having auditory hallucinations!



I thought wtf at sticky bath mat stuck on wall, then realised he must be talking about one of those non-slip mats with suckers on 

If he's not, then he's definitely hallucinating


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 24, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> The glass is coming out of the frame a the bottom and the glass is mother fucking bending visiblely in the wind.



Is that glass glass? or some kind of glass mix?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 24, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I have been meaning to get it replaced but keep having to put it off for work or for strange workmen who won't do the job unless I sign a contact without them seeing the job and without giving me a quote.
> The glass is coming out of the frame a the bottom and the glass is mother fucking bending visiblely in the wind.



How big's this window anyway?  We need pictures


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 24, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I thought wtf at sticky bath mat stuck on wall, then realised he must be talking about one of those non-slip mats with suckers on
> 
> If he's not, then he's definitely hallucinating




I stick mine to the tiles over the bath to dry/get it out of the way when I clean the bath etc and sometimes it falls...it is never a massive bang.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 24, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> How big's this window anyway?  We need pictures


One sheet 1m15cm square.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 24, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Cling film  (patch it to itself)? Foil (tape to itself or fold over twice like the seam on jeans)? Drawing pins? Masking tape?


Greebo, Dan U Rutita1 Mr.Bishie sheothebudworths clicker and weepiper  let me be caught in a storm with you and your practical skills (or jokes)


----------



## sheothebudworths (Dec 24, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I have been meaning to get it replaced but keep having to put it off for work or for strange workmen who won't do the job unless I sign a contact without them seeing the job and without giving me a quote.
> The glass is coming out of the frame a the bottom and the glass is mother fucking bending visiblely in the wind.



Have you got anything like blutac or something - chewing gum, whatever  - that you could pack into the bit where you think the glass is coming loose from the frame?


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 24, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


> Is that glass glass? or some kind of glass mix?


It's old. It's glass.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 24, 2013)

sheothebudworths said:


> Have you got anything like blutac or something - chewing gum, whatever  - that you could pack into the bit where you think the glass is coming loose?


That's outside. The bit that would be holding it steady is on the outside of the house.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 24, 2013)

garden fence has just collapsed. It belongs to the neighbours, but i know their landlord is slack on getting stuff fixed


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 24, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> It's old. It's glass.




Okay. The blinds are now down...meaning is it does blow in the blind will stop glass being catapulted all over the place. You have wedged/leant the coffee table against it also? The only other thing you can do apart from using tape that you don't have is what weeps suggested, nail a sheet over the lot to create another barrier. After that, close the bathroom door so whatever happens, it happens behind a closed door and go to bed. Sure you will sleep with one eye open but, sitting there watching it won't keep it intact. Sorry if this doesn't read like I am being very/understanding. I am in practical mode.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 24, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I am shitting myself. I should just go to bed but I am a wreck.


get your helmet on and get to bed


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 24, 2013)

ska invita said:


> garden fence has just collapsed. It belongs to the neighbours, but i know their landlord is slack on getting stuff fixed




The oldest part of the wall at the back of the garden went last time as a young sycamore was being bounced off it all night long during the last storm. Hopefully any damage done tonight can be disguised as part of the same job as they are coming early in the new year to fix it.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 24, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> get your helmet on and get to bed


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 24, 2013)

The lights keep on blipping, its quite exciting really


----------



## sheothebudworths (Dec 24, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> That's outside. The bit that would be holding it steady is on the outside of the house.



Would it not offer a bit more stability though - the wind is presumably blowing the glass back against the internal bit of the frame  so bunging something a bit sticky there isn't going to hurt!


----------



## sheothebudworths (Dec 24, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> get your helmet on and get to bed



PMSL


----------



## sheothebudworths (Dec 24, 2013)

*LIGHT BULB*

Stick the sticky bath mat to the window!


----------



## Greebo (Dec 24, 2013)

sheothebudworths said:


> *LIGHT BULB*
> 
> Stick the sticky bath mat to the window!


Genius.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 24, 2013)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> One sheet 1m15cm square.



Oh, fairly big then.

Go and knock on your neighbours' doors.  Some of them must have gaffer tape or similar, or don't you have any neighbours?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 24, 2013)

sheothebudworths said:


> *LIGHT BULB*
> 
> Stick the sticky bath mat to the window!



His window is 1 metre, 15 cms, doubt his bath mat's that long


----------



## sheothebudworths (Dec 24, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Genius.


----------



## sheothebudworths (Dec 24, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> His window is 1 metre, 15 cms, doubt his bath mat's that long



Yeah, I wasn't _entirely_ serious


----------



## sheothebudworths (Dec 24, 2013)

I want to know how the fuck you'd fit a table on a window sill, btw....WTF?!


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 24, 2013)

sheothebudworths said:


> Yeah, I wasn't _entirely_ serious



Great idea if your window was small enough though, but only if the suckers were really sucky


----------



## Greebo (Dec 24, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> His window is 1 metre, 15 cms, doubt his bath mat's that long


Yebbut, he could use other stuff to bridge the gap at a couple of points between wall and mat.  It'd still help to limit any flying glass.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 24, 2013)

I think we have 1st, 2nd, 3rd and 4th level defenses covered now.  The mat is never gonna save the window but it's a good idea, used in conjuction with the over things as damage limitation.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 24, 2013)

sheothebudworths said:


> I want to know how the fuck you'd fit a table on a window sill, btw....WTF?!



Maybe it's really deep.  The one I'm sitting in front of is about 2 foot deep


----------



## red rose (Dec 24, 2013)

Right all the lights are flickering, the doors are rattling in their frames, the gales outside just ramped up _again_ and there was a really weird creaky crashing sound nearby.

I am getting a little perturbed.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 24, 2013)

What about curtains.  Have you got a disused curtain rail that you could stick a curtain up on?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 24, 2013)

red rose said:


> Right all the lights are flickering, the doors are rattling in their frames, the gales outside just ramped up _again_ and there was a really weird creaky crashing sound nearby.
> 
> I am getting a little perturbed.



Tree or tree branch?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm back with at the family home for Christmas but I've just remembered there's a tree directly outside my bedroom window in my own flat, and red rose just told me of reports of trees going down in my area.

Bugger


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 24, 2013)

Borrowed from another thread . A Mumbles274 original, inspired by Greebo and ATOMIC SUPLEX


----------



## sheothebudworths (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## red rose (Dec 24, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Tree or tree branch?


I think just a branch from the noise.

There were a good few trees blown down around our estate after the last storm though, and this one is sounding a fair bit stronger.


----------



## doddles (Dec 24, 2013)

Gust of 103mph just recorded at Hurst Castle


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 24, 2013)

doddles said:


> Gust of 103mph just recorded at Hurst Castle


This is near there http://www.hillheadsc.org.uk/weewx/

So's this - weather from Bramble Bank in the Solent http://www.bramblemet.co.uk


----------



## ddraig (Dec 24, 2013)

rain almost coming over back step here in Cardiff and still hammering it down


----------



## 2hats (Dec 24, 2013)

There are some nasty squalls (intense precipitation manifesting as red/white lines below on SW-NE alignments), with accompanying severe gusts, running in NE directions scattered across the southern UK. One should steam into the London area shortly (the line running up from the channel off Purbeck, Dorset and up through the centre of the Isle of Wight which is getting battered right now). Best keep your head(s) down.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 24, 2013)

I've just stuck my head out the window.  Nothing drastic happening in London


----------



## 2hats (Dec 24, 2013)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I've just stuck my head out the window.  Nothing drastic happening in London



Give it a few more minutes. It's just arrived around Surbiton.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 24, 2013)

How fast is it travelling then?  I'm in Brixton.  I may stay up for a while though, instead of going to bed


----------



## clicker (Dec 24, 2013)

Eerily quiet in south London, after a bit of a breezy old night.


----------



## 2hats (Dec 24, 2013)

Moving into the metropolis now. From SW to NE. Can be quite localised.


----------



## iona (Dec 24, 2013)

I've just had two short power-cuts and one that lasted almost half an hour..


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 24, 2013)

This is a good thread and i'm keeping a weather eye on it given recent meteorological events.


----------



## toggle (Dec 24, 2013)

the 10.10 train came through a few mins ago. at 2.40


----------



## FiFi (Dec 24, 2013)

If you have a newish crack in the ceiling and a wet patch on the carpet, does it mean you are in imminent danger of a collapseing ceiling?
I only ask,  because I have no way of getting into my loft to check how water logged it  is as we don't have a pull down loft ladder so I can get up there.


----------



## Garek (Dec 24, 2013)

Water pouring through the upstairs lean to  Plaster work done in the last year going a very dark, damp colour


----------



## 2hats (Dec 24, 2013)

Now 933mb on the surface charts, winding up and standing out clearly on the IR image:


----------



## FiFi (Dec 24, 2013)

Garek said:


> Water pouring through the upstairs lean to  Plaster work done in the last year going a very dark, damp colour


This also. Except the paintwork arround my kitchen door could do with refreshing anyway!


----------



## 2hats (Dec 24, 2013)

Hurricane force 12 for Thames and Dover... becoming good later.



> Shipping forecast
> 
> The shipping forecast issued by the Met Office, on behalf of the Maritime and Coastguard Agency, on Monday 23 December 2013 at 2315 UTC
> There are warnings of gales in Viking, North Utsire, South Utsire, Forties, Cromarty, Forth, Tyne, Dogger, Fisher, German Bight, Humber, Thames, Dover, Wight, Portland, Plymouth, Biscay, Trafalgar, FitzRoy, Sole, Lundy, Fastnet, Irish Sea, Shannon, Rockall, Malin, Hebrides, Bailey, Fair Isle, Faeroes, South-east Iceland.
> ...


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Dec 24, 2013)




----------



## pesh (Dec 24, 2013)

we've got a mahoosive picture window in our place which has been flexing inwards all night... we've been cheering it on, joys of renting...


----------



## 2hats (Dec 24, 2013)

Radar indicates the major squall over the S/SE has developed more of a west-east component so this may cause it to pass more on a line Croyden-Datford and then up the A12/Essex coast (for the time being), rather than through the centre of London. Most intense areas probably Hampshire into Sussex, Surrey right now.


----------



## luba (Dec 24, 2013)

The big oak tree in the back garden has come down in the last hour here in windy Brixton!! The fire brigade have been and said the leanto has saved alot of damage!!


----------



## TikkiB (Dec 24, 2013)

Woken up in NE London to birdsong and no wind.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 24, 2013)

Woken up in Angus to wind.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Dec 24, 2013)

so time to venture out and see the devastation lol


----------



## aqua (Dec 24, 2013)

Morning everyone. Did everyone and everything make it OK?


----------



## boohoo (Dec 24, 2013)

luba said:


> The big oak tree in the back garden has come down in the last hour here in windy Brixton!! The fire brigade have been and said the leanto has saved alot of damage!!



Which area of Brixton?  I will check Norwood Grove for flimsy tree patrol. Lost a little tree and some large bits of oak last big wind.


----------



## Dan U (Dec 24, 2013)

How is ATOMIC SUPLEX? Hope his house and nerves are ok!


----------



## Looby (Dec 24, 2013)

Hey AS, how's the window?


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Dec 24, 2013)

Hmm, all seems relatively quiet out here in the east. I have to go to the butcher's so let's see how much carnage there is on the roads.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 24, 2013)

Still slightly windy but eerily quiet compared to last night.


----------



## kenny g (Dec 24, 2013)

Was woken up here in East London by those squalls last night. The house (brick 1920's semi) was shaking when the large gusts hit.


----------



## red rose (Dec 24, 2013)

Loads of fences down and a couple of lamp posts 

Next door's small trampoline (one of those one-person ones, could easily have been brought into at least the corridor of the flats) is half way down the road so that explains the weird banging.

Other than that it all seems quite minimal here, I guess all the trees that were unsteady blew down last time.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 24, 2013)

aqua said:


> Morning everyone. Did everyone and everything make it OK?



Yes, thanks.

Been doing a bit of early morning fence panelling...but apart from that not as bad as I expected based on those noises in the night.

Hope others have been as fortunate.


----------



## luba (Dec 24, 2013)

I am on Mooorlands Estate. Tree Surgeons have just arrived


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 24, 2013)

We are down one garden fence and one composter but that is all luckily!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 24, 2013)

luba said:


> I am on Mooorlands Estate. Tree Surgeons have just arrived




Is that oak covered in Ivy too luba ? Looks like it.


----------



## luba (Dec 24, 2013)

Yes,from the top to the bottom. They said its about 40-50 foot high and about 2foot at its thickest point


----------



## silverfish (Dec 24, 2013)

Power out since 9 last night, this morning three roads to my place blocked by trees so 15 mile diversion. In town the brewery roof blew off completely shutting down half the tow and the main road to next town closed with flood

Merry christmas from the hampshire countryside


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 24, 2013)

luba said:


> Yes,from the top to the bottom. They said its about 40-50 foot high and about 2foot at its thickest point




Yeah. I think the ivy has done damage too, I have a few large/old trees at the back of my garden that look similar to that one, completely choked in ivy. It is a worry to be honest as. Can you ask the tree surgeon about it? I have one coming on the 6th of January and can't wait for an answer until then.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 24, 2013)

silverfish said:


> Power out since 9 last night, this morning three roads to my place blocked by trees so 15 mile diversion. In town the brewery roof blew off completely shutting down half the tow and the main road to next town closed with flood
> 
> Merry christmas from the hampshire countryside




As long as you have supplies it will be okay once the power comes back on eh?  I like having the excuse for not having to do anything/go anywhere....


----------



## tbtommyb (Dec 24, 2013)

this is meant to be hitting NI today. sky just turned black within a couple of minutes


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 24, 2013)

sheothebudworths said:


> Would it not offer a bit more stability though - the wind is presumably blowing the glass back against the internal bit of the frame  so bunging something a bit sticky there isn't going to hurt!



Well actually due to air pressure? (I assume) it was being sucked and pulled.
Anyway it's still there for now.

Woke up at five to a flooded kitchen. I checked it out and it looks like there is an actual mother fucking hole, though it is tiny. The neighbours didn't get any water coming in (the hole seems to be right in the middle of our adjoined houses). I have arranged to pick up a ladder and will sort the drain and do a quick repair / covering of the wall with duck tape and bin bags (that I just bought). The only worry is that the drain pipe is likely to be heavy as it is completely blocked. I'm not sure how much of a one man job it will be. In fact I think it is a bit more three man with someone holding the ladder. The couple next door are old and will not be able to help. I am hoping that when I do the repairs (1-2pm) their son will be around.
My brother was supposed to come around but he is sick so I can't bank on that now. Also he has all the christmas food and drink so it's going to be a bit of a let down in general if he can't  make it.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 24, 2013)

sheothebudworths said:


> Yeah, I wasn't _entirely_ serious



I did notice that she shower curtain might have been of some help should I have needed it.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 24, 2013)

good luck AS with salvaging your kitchen and your christmas


----------



## silverfish (Dec 24, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


> As long as you have supplies it will be okay once the power comes back on eh?  I like having the excuse for not having to do anything/go anywhere....



I just fecked off to my sisters for breakfast and a shower.

Wonder how many peopl saw it as an excellent excuse just to cancel epic trips to see the inlaws


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 24, 2013)

silverfish said:


> I just fecked off to my sisters for breakfast and a shower.
> 
> Wonder how many peopl saw it as an excellent excuse just to cancel epic trips to see the inlaws




I would certainly use it as a reason not to travel... I also like the idea of being snowed in, am a little strange like that.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 24, 2013)

Just been out round Brighton to get a few last minute bits - quite a fair bit of destruction. Leylandii's down, floods, roof tiles in roads, snapped limbs, collapsed walls, obliterated fences, & some allotment owners will require new sheds! Over 200 trees down in East Sussex. Vile weather. Starting to blow a bit again now. Just hope we miss it on Friday.

e2a: The Texeco gargage on Kings Av apparently lost it's canopy too!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 24, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


> Yeah. I think the ivy has done damage too, I have a few large/old trees at the back of my garden that look similar to that one, completely choked in ivy. It is a worry to be honest as. Can you ask the tree surgeon about it? I have one coming on the 6th of January and can't wait for an answer until then.



The only thing that we do, is sever it at ground level to kill it. It'll soon start growing back though, so the process is repeated every year.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 24, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Just been out round Brighton to get a few last minute bits - quite a fair bit of destruction. Leylandii's down, floods, roof tiles in roads, snapped limbs, collapsed walls, obliterated fences, & some allotment owners will require new sheds! Over 200 trees down in East Sussex. Vile weather. Starting to blow a bit again now. Just hope we miss it on Friday.
> 
> e2a: The Texeco gargage on Kings Av apparently lost it's canopy too!



Yeah, not good.

I've just looked out of my bathroom window across to all the other gardens on our 'block', and my one panel down looks like a 'flesh-wound' compared to some.

I officially call Dirk as _*fencemageddon.*_


----------



## brogdale (Dec 24, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> The only thing that we do, is sever it at ground level to kill it. It'll soon start growing back though, so the process is repeated every year.



Got a large dead tree stump in our garden and it's only the Ivy covering it that appears to hold it up.....and it's still standing; well done that Ivy!


----------



## Awesome Wells (Dec 24, 2013)

Sunny now, very cold breeze.

All the fields are flooded, the weir (what the fuck is a weir anyway?) is roaring like Niagra falls.

I'mbummed our really. I wouldn't mind if it was proper winter weather: like frosty and sunny and clear. Nice walk on xmas day in that is pleasant.

But instead it's cold breeze, more rain predicted and everwhere is muddy and wet.

/Firstworldproblems?  Hope others are ok and not drowning, flooded out, blown to Kansas.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 24, 2013)

What are the models showing for this Friday, brogdale ?


----------



## brogdale (Dec 24, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> What are the models showing for this Friday, brogdale ?



Haven't looked in detail yet, but this is how the bods at Exeter see it panning out....






Which don't look too clever, does it? Looks very much like a 'rinse & repeat' for Scotland and anywhere N of Manc, but as forecast here does not look so bad for those of us down South...the isobars are a tad wider than last night's nonsense. But...there still a good number of model runs to go yet, and I'm now suspicious of how the pressure gradient can tighten quite markedly in the warm sector between the WF & CF...which could yet pose some problems for even us, especially as things may well be properly weakened by 'Dirk'


----------



## spirals (Dec 24, 2013)

We've got a tree down in the garden


----------



## Tankus (Dec 24, 2013)

Just been to thornhill cemetery (N Cardiff) with Mam and sis visiting the tree where my father's ashes were spread 35 years ago. 'Tis a beautiful day, suns shinning out ,blue skys, squirrel's bounding ,magpies prancing..........a sad yet lifting moment , remarkably calm.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 24, 2013)

Aw mothering shits. The ladder is not really long enough to address all the problems, plus the rain is not playing ball with my schedule.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 24, 2013)

It just went really dark, the wind's up again with gusts, & hail stones the size of marbles. 

Now it's pissing it down


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Dec 24, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> It just went really dark, the wind's up again with gusts, & hail stones the size of marbles.
> 
> Now it's pissing it down


Sun's just come out here! Underneath a big fuck off sheet of nimbostratus and it's still raining, but it's sunny at least!

Friday looks like gusts of 50odd mph here - maybe a bit more for those further south.


----------



## Corax (Dec 24, 2013)

My late 60s mum, who has always hated driving after dark anyway, handled the trip from the South coast to East Anglia last night in around 3 hours and got back safe.  Very proud of her as well as relieved.


----------



## muscovyduck (Dec 24, 2013)

Snow in NI earlier


----------



## elbows (Dec 24, 2013)

Apparently the low was at 927 hPa on the midday met office fax chart. One of only 7 recorded north atlantic storms ever to get below 930 hPa.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 24, 2013)

elbows said:


> Apparently the low was at 927 hPa on the midday met office fax chart. One of only 7 recorded north atlantic storms ever to get below 930 hPa.





Any model info for Friday elbows ?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 24, 2013)

Where the fuck is winter though? We've not even had a frost yet 

This is just the latest part of the (probably tory-funded) drive to turn all British seasons into a continuous, particularly overcast and shit autumn.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 24, 2013)

elbows said:


> Apparently the low was at 927 hPa on the midday met office fax chart. One of only 7 recorded north atlantic storms ever to get below 930 hPa.



Hope you get that rain guage you were hoping for this Christmas.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 24, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> Where the fuck is winter though? We've not even had a frost yet



We've had about 3 frosts here on the south coast earlier on in the month. It's been mild, but feeling colder out there this evening, now that low front has fucked off.


----------



## elbows (Dec 24, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Any model info for Friday elbows ?



Nothing terribly exciting at the moment as best I can tell. Certainly looks like the west and the north of the country will experience plenty of wind and rain from late Thursday through Friday morning. Beyond that vague detail I'll wait another day or so and look at the GFS model again.

As for when a 'proper winter' may arrive, still no prolonged freezing spell showing up on the GFS model yet (with output presently stretching to 9th Jan). Into January there could well be periods where air cold enough for snow etc gets across much of the country at times, but not hanging around for very long each time.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 24, 2013)

SpookyFrank said:


> Where the fuck is winter though? We've not even had a frost yet
> 
> This is just the latest part of the (probably tory-funded) drive to turn all British seasons into a continuous, particularly overcast and shit autumn.




I have certainly seen frosts first thing in the morning over the last few weeks. That said, for me Winter has shifted more into  the new year over the last few years...We appear to get 'winter' weather Jan-april. Autumn seems to extend much longer than I remember as a kid.


----------



## elbows (Dec 24, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


> I have certainly seen frosts first thing in the morning over the last few weeks. That said, for me Winter has shifted more into  the new year over the last few years...We appear to get 'winter' weather Jan-april. Autumn seems to extend much longer than I remember as a kid.



I reckon Jan & Feb have always been better for snow than December. This year spring was late and December has been pretty mild. Recent years seem more likely to have featured periods of 'proper winter' than the 10-15 years which went before and were often (but not always) rather boring for snow lovers.

Born in 1975 I can certainly remember some impressive years for snow when I was at school, I was lucky to be a kid then. But I can't say I remember whether any of them were in December and I certainly can't remember any white Christmases in particular. I do remember a couple of post-Christmas travel disruptions, reckon something heavy fell about 3-4 days after Christmas in 1994 which made my train journey to a port to go to Amsterdam rather hairy. If I have any time today in-between getting presents ready I might attempt to geek out on the relatively feeble weather history websites. I demand to have a big floaty 3d interactive weather timeline charting my entire lifetime that I can attempt to attach my memories to.


----------



## elbows (Dec 24, 2013)

OK I've found the only winter I will bother to go on about tonight.

1990-91.

There was a snow event around December 8th that delivered silly quantities of snow for the midlands and other places. My town was hit bad and we were without power for days. That made it memorable, and the sheer quantity of snow was quite impressive, especially compared to the winters since then. I'm not 100% sure but this may well have been one of the only snow events I initially hated, because I wanted to go to some geeky computer show in London but all the trains were cancelled.

Then in Feb 91 the infamous 'wrong type of snow' that made BR a laughing stock arrived.

It seems these and other events of that winter made that particular season worthy of a wikipedia entry for Europe.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Winter_of_1990–91_in_Western_Europe


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 24, 2013)

I was in Alberta Canada at the time, experiencing temps of -30


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 24, 2013)

luba said:


> The big oak tree in the back garden has come down in the last hour here in windy Brixton!! The fire brigade have been and said the leanto has saved alot of damage!!



I went out just after 3.30 and thought it had calmed down completely.  Noticed it was a lot colder than yesterday though


----------



## brogdale (Dec 24, 2013)

Unfortunately it seems that flooding in the S & SE will be high on the news agenda. Clearly the Mole is going to cause alot of heartache, and rivers with such a sluggish hydrographic response may still have some time to go before they peak.

Whatever the nuances of the final track of Fridays storm, it's bound to add considerable input into these already saturated basins...I'm figuring that flooding could well dominate the news right through to the new year and neyond.


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 24, 2013)

Impressive. I'm in Tonbridge, Kent and the Police have been driving down the High St with Loudhailers announcing that a flood is on its way so to go home. Outside my place (I'm in a 3rd story flat) the water is totally over the road and in the ground floor - the first time I have ever seen that. The river is totally taking over.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 24, 2013)

AverageJoe said:


> Impressive. I'm in Tonbridge, Kent and the Police have been driving down the High St with Loudhailers announcing that a flood is on its way so to go home. Outside my place (I'm in a 3rd story flat) the water is totally over the road and in the ground floor - the first time I have ever seen that. The river is totally taking over.



Yeah, very worrying indeed. I had heard that the Medway was at bank-full yesterday before the storm struck. Sounds like this could get a whole lot worse.

Stay safe.


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 24, 2013)

Very windy here in Glasgow. There was a storm came through last night as well.


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm on the 3rd floor. If we get flooded then a *lot* of people are in trouble! What was interesing is that I was in my local over the road (next to the river) and they got a call to close it because the Flood Barriers were going to open. Literally 5 mins later everyone (bearing in mind that I live in a mouthy chavvy town (dont start!) everyone left without any hoo haa). We have rapid response teams stationed all around the town. Its most weird because its not the actual storm from last night thats the problem, but the draining of the fields and everything around - there is literally nowhere for it to go.

I went out about 10am to have a look with the kids and since then the water level has raised at least 18 inches, even though there has been no rain


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 24, 2013)

average joe stay safe as you can


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 24, 2013)

This is Tonbridge Park at 10am this morning. In front of you is a skate park including a 6 foot half pipe. You might just be able to see the top of the left hand side of it. Since then the water lever has raised by 18 inches min. The sheer power and speed, not of the rivers, but of the water coming off the playing fields (and associated flood plains) has been really pretty cool.


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 24, 2013)

Ugh. Sky has gone down. And water has gone down too. Not sure which one I am most worried about


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 24, 2013)

AverageJoe said:


> Ugh. Sky has gone down. And water has gone down too. Not sure which one I am most worried about


You still have urban though


----------



## Dan U (Dec 24, 2013)

River Mole in full flood. This is just near my house


----------



## Dan U (Dec 24, 2013)

And the next village over. Why do people think they can make it!


----------



## Dan U (Dec 24, 2013)

Happy Xmas storm folk


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 24, 2013)

Dan U said:


> River Mole in full flood. This is just near my house


Just been texting a friend who lives in the centre of Dorking, he says it is not so bad were he is but Dorking is a bit like an island!


----------



## spirals (Dec 24, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Just been texting a friend who lives in the centre of Dorking, he says it is not so bad were he is but Dorking is a bit like an island!


We were taking the other half's son home and a lot of the roads to Dorking we passed were closed due to flooding. Took 2 hrs to do a 40 min drive!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Dec 24, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


> Borrowed from another thread . A Mumbles274 original, inspired by Greebo and ATOMIC SUPLEX
> 
> View attachment 45394


Thought I sorted out my gutter fix after some tricky moves the sludge came flowing. Trouble is I left the gutter an inch up. Water could flow down the pipe but not from my side of the house, so when the rain started a comin' just a while back it flooded everything worse than before. I have just been outside Rod Hull style in the dark, but I think it is sorted now. 
I had earlier done some temp wall hole fixes, but they were obviously not enough as I am getting a few drips again. I don't know if this is from the earlier gutter fuck up or if the massive flow of water, from my earlier fuck up simply washed my fix away, or my fix was pointless and ineffective. 

Bugger. More rain tomorrow. No time to check and fix.


----------



## Dan U (Dec 24, 2013)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Just been texting a friend who lives in the centre of Dorking, he says it is not so bad were he is but Dorking is a bit like an island!



Yeah it is a bit. River Mole is fully flooded. Can go east or west but north south is a serious diversion


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 24, 2013)

So sorry AS sounds like a nightmare! Did you know the house had all these issues/things in need of doing/repairing etc?


----------



## Dan U (Dec 24, 2013)

The worst of it all though, my local near thst first picture, it's cellar is flooding and the pump has failed. Xmas day beers looking very ropey


----------



## brogdale (Dec 24, 2013)

Historic _*"Dirk"...*_

_*




*_

Low.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 24, 2013)

from earlier
not sure if true






> *Constable Chaos* ‏@ConstableChaos11m
> Police are manning Gatwick airport Info Desks as staff 'go missing' say stranded passenegers http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-sussex-25503513… pic.twitter.com/WRk4ENBvlN



e2a
Calm down calm down!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 24, 2013)

Riot!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ddraig (Dec 24, 2013)

imagine having to wake up in gatwick on xmas day 
nightmare any other day but xmas bloody day!!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 24, 2013)

ddraig said:


> imagine having to wake up in gatwick on xmas day



Could be worse, waking up in the nick.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 24, 2013)

true true


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 24, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Could be worse, waking up in the nick.


Least you'd have a sort of bed and food and loo!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 24, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> Least you'd have a sort of bed and food and loo!



Not in my experience you wouldn't


----------



## Dan U (Dec 24, 2013)

Reports from Gatwick earlier were bleak. Airline staff going awol etc. Am not dibbles hugest fan but really they shouldn't be dealing with that


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 24, 2013)

AverageJoe Dan U ATOMIC SUPLEX hope you're safe and dry tonight


----------



## Dan U (Dec 25, 2013)

Miss-Shelf said:


> AverageJoe Dan U ATOMIC SUPLEX hope you're safe and dry tonight



Just about, thanks. But many neighbours aren't.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 25, 2013)

Yeah, hope nobody on here's badly affected.  Feel sorry for all those who are flooded, without power or stuck in airports


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 25, 2013)

I've been stuck at Gatwick waiting on flight information when the flight was delayed and the staff do all seem to disappear once you get into Departures. There's never any staff at the information desk. It's something they could do better, communicate information. Also, in this day and age there should be back-up generators and reserve power supply plans. 

Spending the night at Gatwick will be grim though


----------



## pogofish (Dec 25, 2013)

From the storms up here a few weeks back:


----------



## FNG (Dec 25, 2013)

wonder if davebot will reitterate this week what a  resounding success the policy of building on floodplains has been.


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 25, 2013)

ddraig said:


> imagine having to wake up in gatwick on xmas day
> nightmare any other day but xmas bloody day!!



They chose to travel the day before, obviously knew this might happen.

At least they're wealthy enough to fly in the first place.

I'll save my sympathies for other folk.


----------



## Greebo (Dec 25, 2013)

FNG said:


> wonder if davebot will reitterate this week what a  resounding success the policy of building on floodplains has been.


How could he not?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 25, 2013)

Got woken up at 3.15am by an almighty thunder, lightening & hail storm.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 25, 2013)

It seemed to be dead calm here last night - the only times I woke up was because I needed a wee. A beautiful sunny blue sky day today.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 25, 2013)

Lovely day down here in Lyme Regis...rain has started though in the last 30 minutes, wind is back up again too.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 25, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Any model info for Friday elbows ?



GFS 18z tracks the Friday low (_*Erich)*_ to give Ireland, Irish Sea coasts and the North a bit of a bashing. At the moment, though, it looks more like a windy day in the South, rather than 'fencemageddon II'.






Rough rule of thumb = red gust values could cause structural damage and purple transport disruption.


----------



## thriller (Dec 25, 2013)

y the hell do people take their dogs out for walks in this weather and then jump in to the river and drown?


----------



## Nylock (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 26, 2013)

thriller said:


> y the hell do people take their dogs out for walks in this weather and then jump in to the river and drown?


Are you really that daft?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Dec 26, 2013)

More tonight!

Seriously, is this climate change? Is this what now passes for 'the bleak midwinter' from here on out?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Dec 26, 2013)

Awesome Wells said:


> More tonight!
> 
> Seriously, is this climate change? Is this what now passes for 'the bleak midwinter' from here on out?



Yes.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Dec 26, 2013)

Then we better get a government that can really help people transition and not blame the badgers while selling cheap housing on flood plains (if they ever build any new houses).

Farmland round here will be a wreck. Had this year been more like last (and not just this immediate period) it woul dhave been disastrous.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 26, 2013)

thriller said:


> y the hell do people take their dogs out for walks in this weather and then jump in to the river and drown?





Awesome Wells said:


> More tonight!
> 
> Seriously, is this climate change? Is this what now passes for 'the bleak midwinter' from here on out?



Yes, more (rain) tonight/tomorrow which is not good news for the areas of the South suffering from flooding.

'Dirk' and 'Erich' are not, in themselves, climate change, they are atmospheric phenomena constituting our weather. If, over the longer term, (30 years or so), records show that the average properties of the Westerly jet have altered, ot that such instances of rapid cyclogenisis have increased or become more severe, then that would constitute climate change for us and may be indictive of wider global processes.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 26, 2013)

thriller said:


> y the hell do people take their dogs out for walks in this weather and then jump in to the river and drown?


What I think you should do is to try it yourself, then come back to us and report on the experience. We'll just carry on as normal until we hear back from you.


----------



## Tankus (Dec 26, 2013)

Off out with the mutt now......Tis a beautiful day. There may be bridges involved.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 26, 2013)

"_Erich_" is beginning to develop rapidly now and, as a consequence, the Met warnings have been upgraded to Amber in the North....and the Irish have gone to Red for their exposed Westerly regions. Sounds like it could be quite bad for Ireland.

For the South the potential for significant rainfall still looks worrying.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 26, 2013)

Folk in Ireland, NI, N. Wales and the NW will be concerned to learn that 'Erich' has already 'bombed' lower than the lowest predicted pressure. Not a good sign.


----------



## spirals (Dec 26, 2013)

thriller said:


> y the hell do people take their dogs out for walks in this weather and then jump in to the river and drown?


That was my friend's partner, she's devastated, as are her kids.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 26, 2013)

spirals said:


> That was my friend's partner, she's devastated, as are her kids.



Jesus, that's shit. 

Someone should be feeling a bit of chump for posting such twattery.


----------



## Nylock (Dec 26, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Jesus, that's shit.
> 
> Someone should be feeling a bit of chump for posting such twattery.


This is thriller we are talking about so it's doubtful...


----------



## muscovyduck (Dec 26, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Folk in Ireland, NI, N. Wales and the NW will be concerned to learn that 'Erich' has already 'bombed' lower than the lowest predicted pressure. Not a good sign.


Luckily this is just after Christmas when there is enough cold turkey per person for a small town to live on.


----------



## existentialist (Dec 26, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Jesus, that's shit.
> 
> Someone should be feeling a bit of chump for posting such twattery.


On past form, that's unlikely.


----------



## muscovyduck (Dec 26, 2013)

.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 26, 2013)

spirals said:


> That was my friend's partner, she's devastated, as are her kids.


I'm sorry to hear that. Hope she's got all the support she needs at such an awful time.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 26, 2013)

We escaped most of the last few rounds of storms but it's blowing an absolute gale here in central Manchester at the moment.

The wind has been picking up throughout the evening and it's pretty lively out there now. I'm tucked up in bed listening to it trying to fling tables and chairs off the balconies of neighbouring flats, and the wind is forcing itself through every gap round the edge of the window it can find. Should be an interesting night if this keeps up.


----------



## 2hats (Dec 26, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Folk in Ireland, NI, N. Wales and the NW will be concerned to learn that 'Erich' has already 'bombed' lower than the lowest predicted pressure. Not a good sign.



Certainly seems to be more of a west-east affair this time with western Ireland, N Wales, NW England and SW Scotland seeing the brunt of the winds thus far. Gusts to 87 mph recorded off Ireland. Noticeably lower rainfalls for the already sodden S/SE which will come as something of a relief - accumulations have been most significant in Ireland and the channel (last few hours) with heavy rainfall on the western side of Scotland and northern France right now. There's also a squall line running up the Welsh coast into Cardigan Bay at the moment, no accompanying electric activity.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 26, 2013)

wind picking up here in liverpool at the moment


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 26, 2013)

Yet another storm has hit here in Glasgow. High winds again with rain.


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 26, 2013)

It's a bit windy outside.


Was elbows who said about 90-91? I really remember the February snow in London being so deep. I was small at the time and had put my memory of it down to me being little but no.


----------



## Plumdaff (Dec 26, 2013)

We're out of the serious business here in Warwickshire but sounds worse outside than Monday. Very windy indeed.


----------



## elbows (Dec 27, 2013)

Plumdaff said:


> We're out of the serious business here in Warwickshire but sounds worse outside than Monday. Very windy indeed.



Yeah its quite impressive to listen to it at the moment, glad I'm not any further west or north!


----------



## 2hats (Dec 27, 2013)

109 mph just recorded in NW Wales (Aberdaron).


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 27, 2013)

A little blowy in Bristol at the moment but nothing worrying other than the annoying sound of my parent's wind chimes.

I'm on a train back up north tomorrow, hoping this doesn't fuck stuff up.


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 27, 2013)

spirals so sorry to hear the person who died was a friend of yours. Thinking of their family at this time 

I'm also sorry thriller feels the need to be such an insensitive cunt. He should be ashamed of himself but I doubt it.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Dec 27, 2013)

It'a bit windy here on Anglesey. By far the worst it's been this winter.


----------



## Sue (Dec 27, 2013)

In SW Scotland, got woken up about 5 by rain thrashing against the windows.  Very, very windy.


----------



## Geri (Dec 27, 2013)

Windy and rainy all night in Bristol.  I was a bit scared.


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm fed up with this now. Can't get through Bradford- on -Avon even though the floods have receeded a bit because there is suspected structural damage to the bridge. Can't get through the usual alternative route because that's closed due to flooding. Can't use either of the other alternatives because they're flooded too. A 10 min journey is now taking an hour plus.

I'm sooooo over fucking rain.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 27, 2013)

2hats said:


> Certainly seems to be more of a west-east affair this time with western Ireland, N Wales, NW England and SW Scotland seeing the brunt of the winds thus far. Gusts to 87 mph recorded off Ireland. Noticeably lower rainfalls for the already sodden S/SE which will come as something of a relief - accumulations have been most significant in Ireland and the channel (last few hours) with heavy rainfall on the western side of Scotland and northern France right now. There's also a squall line running up the Welsh coast into Cardigan Bay at the moment, no accompanying electric activity.



Yep, but I was concerned by Helen Willet's mention on R4 'Today' programme forecast of a possible wave development on the cold front, presently out in the SW approaches. That has the _*potential*_ to bring some more intense rainfall back into the sodden SE corner as it pushes North Eastwards. The frontal wave is shown on the MetO's 6x FAX chart:-







...and it looks to me as if the radar is picking up quite a chunk of higher intensity rain forming just West of the Armorican peninsula.


----------



## felixthecat (Dec 27, 2013)

.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 27, 2013)

No damage that I could see while popping to my GP surgery up the road this morning, but still quite windy.  And all that wind forcing its way into every crack and crevice round the windows dropped the temperature of my flat quite dramatically overnight.  It was about 14°C when I got up this morning.  Brrrrr!


----------



## Awesome Wells (Dec 27, 2013)

Trying to sleep with your hands on your ears is not easy.

That might sound a bit childish, but by god rains slamming on windows is fucking *LOUDS*!

Still no lasting damage thankfully (ears, property or flooding).


----------



## 2hats (Dec 27, 2013)

brogdale said:


> ...and it looks to me as if the radar is picking up quite a chunk of higher intensity rain forming just West of the Armorican peninsula.



Fortuitously (from the point of view of those already flooded in the SE) most of that precipitation is tending to stay confined to the channel (has thus far), or northern France even as the storm progresses; the motion of the entire system is arcing along the channel at that distance form the storm centre. Heavy rainfall scattered across Northern Ireland and into Scotland now. Also a squall line progressing up the Bristol Channel and heading across England to the Wash which is exhibiting some electrical activity - probably strong localised gusts along it.

100+ mph gusts clocked in North Wales and Scotland overnight (Llyn peninsula, Cairngorms).


----------



## Greebo (Dec 27, 2013)

Awesome Wells said:


> Trying to sleep with your hands on your ears is not easy.
> 
> That might sound a bit childish, but by god rains slamming on windows is fucking *LOUDS*!<snip>


Yep, it's loud, although IME it's easier to ignore if you tell yourself that you're at sea instead of being on land and hearing the rain slam against sheet glass.  For future reference, putting your hands over your ears can transmit some types of sound rather than muffling it out.  Next time, either use ear plugs, or wrap a soft towel around your head, or lie on your side with the pillow over (instead of under) your head.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 27, 2013)

Two panels on next doors fence have gone down, its the apocalypse


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 27, 2013)

The weather is blowing a gusty and full gale - enough to have woken me up several times in the night - luckily without the thunder & lightning that hammered us in North Wales just last weekend.

I live up a height and out in the sticks, so I'm clear of flooding (apart from runoff) and I think my trees and so on are still OK, but the water went off for a bit about an hour ago as the local electricity supply is a bit flakey in this type of weather. Flashing lights are a dead giveaway for possible problems but the surge protection is working fine! but still going to check the lanterns in a minute.


----------



## 2hats (Dec 27, 2013)

Unfortunately models suggest the rain won't hold back next week for areas already suffering from flooding:







(accumulation for the next week).


----------



## elbows (Dec 27, 2013)

Just had some thunder here in the midlands, pretty rare for this time of year.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 27, 2013)

It got a bit gusty in Bristol mid-morning and there was a bit of hail, but it's been sunshine and very few showers since then.


----------



## Geri (Dec 27, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> It got a bit gusty in Bristol mid-morning and there was a bit of hail, but it's been sunshine and very few showers since then.


 
Went for stroll around town at lunchtime, and I kept wondering why I saw piles of salt everywhere, until I realised it was HAIL.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Dec 27, 2013)

On the plus side, the days are getting longer now. Summer's almost here!


----------



## brogdale (Dec 27, 2013)

2hats said:


> Fortuitously (from the point of view of those already flooded in the SE) most of that precipitation is tending to stay confined to the channel (has thus far), or northern France even as the storm progresses; the motion of the entire system is arcing along the channel at that distance form the storm centre. Heavy rainfall scattered across Northern Ireland and into Scotland now. Also a squall line progressing up the Bristol Channel and heading across England to the Wash which is exhibiting some electrical activity - probably strong localised gusts along it.
> 
> 100+ mph gusts clocked in North Wales and Scotland overnight (Llyn peninsula, Cairngorms).



Yep, thankfully that's how it's panned out for the time being, although I have to say that being under one of those channel 'streamers', (at Gatwick, at lunchtime), the rain was pretty 'biblical' again!

In reponse to your latter post, sure is! Looks like another 'meaty' jet streak with an associated 'left exit' development area will be in place exactly at the time when folks will be out and about again.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 27, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Looks like another 'meaty' jet streak with an associated 'left exit' development area will be in place exactly at the time when folks will be out and about again.



Another storm for new years eve/day?


----------



## brogdale (Dec 27, 2013)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Another storm for new years eve/day?



A bit early to say yet, but some of the 'ingredients' appear to be falling into place. One to watch, as they say.

MetO see the situation as very much less severe than 'Dirk' (or 'Erich'), but as of midday on NYE, there's alot of isobars around a predicted low pressure system centred out to the West of Scotland. They've also forcasted a frontal wave and troughs which means there's likely to be a fair amount of rain as well as the wind.

If the projected Jet Streak does get upgraded at all that's likely to see the NWPs tightening the isobars.





e2a : that FAX does look like another 'good' Southerly straight off the channel for you Brighton/S.Coast folk. I suppose there's always potential for bother with so many trees/structures already weakened by Dirk etc.

I'm also a little concerned that the 'Scandy High' nosing into view might slow down the progress of the fronts keeping them in place over UK for longer...hence potential for higher accumulations?


----------



## brogdale (Dec 27, 2013)

For those in the flooded areas this FAX for Monday looks poor.

That triple-point is right bang over the worst affected drainage basins.


----------



## Pingu (Dec 27, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Yep, thankfully that's how it's panned out for the time being, although I have to say that being under one of those channel 'streamers', (at Gatwick, at lunchtime), the rain was pretty 'biblical' again!
> 
> In reponse to your latter post, sure is! Looks like another 'meaty' jet streak with an associated 'left exit' development area will be in place exactly at the time when folks will be out and about again.




its almost as if the jetstream gets to cornwall and goes "fuck that"


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 27, 2013)

Pingu said:


> its almost as if the jetstream gets to cornwall and goes "fuck that"


----------



## weltweit (Dec 28, 2013)

I spent Christmas in a house next to a big river. The water came up above the river's banks and came up almost to the front door. Quite worrying and yet also exciting, luckily at its highest point it did not quite come into the house. The next morning it was gone.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 28, 2013)

A bit windy last night, but nothing like the previous one. And it's a glorious morning here in Manchester.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 28, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> A bit windy last night, but nothing like the previous one. And it's a glorious morning here in Manchester.
> 
> View attachment 45603



Nice pic

Just a thought...would folks like a Weather thread that _*might*_ have a useful life beyond the inevitably limited scope of this one? It could be a place for model output discussion, forecasting, 'heads-up', photos and general questions about the weather etc.

Hope I'm not being too geeky 

Waddyafink?

e2a : I'm aware that one might already be in there somewhere...I didn't check.

and, and I suppose it would belong in General?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Dec 28, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Nice pic
> 
> Just a thought...would folks like a Weather thread that _*might*_ have a useful life beyond the inevitably limited scope of this one? It could be a place for model output discussion, forecasting, 'heads-up', photos and general questions about the weather etc.
> 
> ...


I like the idea


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 28, 2013)

A weather thread would be ace. Guaranteed to be popular given the British obsession with the weather.


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Dec 28, 2013)

We need a weather forum were greater issues such as climate change could be properly discussed . The plus side of all this wild weather all coming from the west is of course that its warm-ish & keeping the heating bills down which is good for us cash poor high grounders with strongly built dwellings at least.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 28, 2013)

SaskiaJayne said:


> We need a weather forum were greater issues such as climate change could be properly discussed . The plus side of all this wild weather all coming from the west is of course that its warm-ish & keeping the heating bills down which is good for us cash poor high grounders with strongly built dwellings at least.



I've already started "The weather thread" in General; do you think I need to re-name it...."The weather & climate thread"?

e2a : just remembered...it's not possible for mere mortals to change titles, (once set), is it?


----------



## _pH_ (Dec 28, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> It got a bit gusty in Bristol mid-morning and there was a bit of hail, but it's been sunshine and very few showers since then.


We had hail yesterday (in Ashton Gate) that came on so suddenly and was so heavy that we wondered what the hell was going on at first. Didn't last long before the sun came out so we popped up to Ashton Court to enjoy the late afternoon sunshine. Glorious.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 28, 2013)

_pH_ said:


> We had hail yesterday (in Ashton Gate) that came on so suddenly and was so heavy that we wondered what the hell was going on at first.


I have no ceiling over my stairwell and looked up, wondering if someone had nicked some of my tiles and it was raining directly on my "felt".


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 28, 2013)

brogdale said:


> I've already started "The weather thread" in General; do you think I need to re-name it...."The weather & climate thread"?
> 
> e2a : just remembered...it's not possible for mere mortals to change titles, (once set), is it?



It is - just click on 'thread tools' and 'edit title' - only works if you're the thread creator though.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 28, 2013)

farmerbarleymow said:


> It is - just click on 'thread tools' and 'edit title' - only works if you're the thread creator though.



Cheers mate!

Done.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 28, 2013)

gentlegreen said:


> I have no ceiling over my stairwell and looked up, wondering if someone had nicked some of my tiles and it was raining directly on my "felt".



Oh dear.

Around my 'neck of woods' only one house appeared to have had roof tiles lifted. The house is right at the bottom of a road oriented basically N-S, and I did wonder to what extent the damaging gusts had been 'funnelled' by the two terraces? Certainly, the fence damage appears to have worked in that way.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 28, 2013)

brogdale said:


> Oh dear.
> 
> Around my 'neck of woods' only one house appeared to have had roof tiles lifted. The house is right at the bottom of a road oriented basically N-S, and I did wonder to what extent the damaging gusts had been 'funnelled' by the two terraces? Certainly, the fence damage appears to have worked in that way.



I think funnelling was the cause of the strong winds I had here the other night - as I live in the city centre there are the usual large buildings which create all sorts of weird wind effects.  I think the wind was forced over the train shed roof of the station, and around the tower block next to it and then hit the ground on my street with a vengeance, and was able to hurtle down the straight street at speed.  That would explain the whistling as it whipped past!


----------



## Greebo (Dec 28, 2013)

Pingu said:


> its almost as if the jetstream gets to cornwall and goes "fuck that"


Witches, innit?


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 28, 2013)

.


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 29, 2013)

It's relatively better here tonight, bit rainy but no storms, for now at least.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 29, 2013)

It's calm and peaceful here tonight.   Lying in bed and all is well outside.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 29, 2013)

First proper winter frost of the winter in inner Bristol.
I'm glad I wrapped up some tender plants in my greenhouse yesterday (old curtains and newspaper).


----------



## brogdale (Dec 29, 2013)

Hmmm...I'm not liking the look of that forecast secondary low development off the New Year's day depression. That has the potential to up the ante wrt wind and rain. Although, if Exeter are correct, the tightening of the isobars looks most pronounced for the SW/Midlands, but definately one to watch.







then 'rinse and repeat' for the North on the 3rd.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 30, 2013)

Christ-on-a-bike; look what the yanks are now 'seeing' for the first week of the New Year...






We're kinda getting blase about depressions bottoming out sub 940 now!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 30, 2013)

That looks a nasty fucker of a storm. May it fuck the fuck off & avoid us.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Dec 30, 2013)

New Years Day looks to be a bit of a washout. Rain all day. I blame U2.


----------



## toggle (Dec 31, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Witches, innit?


 or it's scared tobyhug will try to round it up onto a coach to plymouth. not even the jetstream wants to go there


----------



## Greebo (Dec 31, 2013)

Awesome Wells said:


> New Years Day looks to be a bit of a washout. Rain all day. I blame U2.


No way, I'm not having that - "All is quiet on New Year's day..."


----------



## Tankus (Dec 31, 2013)

Had a flood alert lower down the Rhymney at Machen  today  , not far from where I'm staying  this Christmas , took the dog out for a walk to get some piccies and fucked up my ankle again ,at  least I didn't do a face splat this time , but it could have been a man and his dog in a raging river story , had I been somewhat closer......

More heavy rain due , but I won't be going far ,


----------



## FNG (Dec 31, 2013)

Greebo said:


> How could he not?



Tbh,Even though Archant are a bunch of Tory Shills i am still quietly seething about the way he got away without censure with his comment about the best thing he could do was get out of the way and ensure the Insurance companies get on with the job of paying up.That is leaving it to market forces to sort things out.

Firstly because the non statutory govt-industry such as it was for ensuring insurance companies provide flood cover for people in at risk homes such as for instance on aformentioned flood plains lapsed in october with no indication of further talks.

secondly not everyone affected or at risk can afford household or contents insurance, that in daves world their loss could be compensated by a breezy shrug and a speech about putting ones best foot forward,spirit of the blitz and that.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jan 1, 2014)

Gales and rain, all day today. 

Crappy New Year!


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 1, 2014)

FergusRobert said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am Fergus and i am new to this forum!!



Are you a weatherman? Do you know which way the wind blows?


----------



## Poot (Jan 1, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Are you a weatherman? Do you know which way the wind blows?


It doesn't take a weatherman to know which way the wind blows.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 1, 2014)

Poot said:


> It doesn't take a weatherman to know which way the wind blows.



Why don't the pumps work?


----------



## Poot (Jan 1, 2014)

goldenecitrone said:


> Why don't the pumps work?


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 1, 2014)

Poot said:


>



The vandals took the handles.


----------



## ChrisD (Jan 1, 2014)

(I've been on the pavement wearing my trench coat... )
even the flat bits of Exeter today have surface water puddles.


----------



## peterkro (Jan 1, 2014)

Don't try No Doze.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Jan 2, 2014)

Exceptional weather heading our way.



> The Environment Agency's head of strategy, Pete Fox, said: "We are expecting flooding along the west and south coasts of England and Wales, due to a combination of strong winds, large waves and high tides, from the early hours of Friday and into the weekend.
> 
> "Coastal paths and promenades could be highly dangerous as there is an increased risk of being swept out to sea. People are warned to stay away from the shoreline."



http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-25572390


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 2, 2014)

We've actually be able to get out for a dry walk today! All change tonight though 

Be interesting to find out how much rainfall we've had in the last month. Well above average I'd have thought.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 2, 2014)

The Bristol Avon at Keynsham is in full flood - looked more like the sea than a river as I cycled past.



I have a mind to have a look at a couple of local brooks tomorrow (tributaries of the Frome) if there's a decent break in the rain.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 2, 2014)

Oh dear...already _*129 Flood warnings and 13 Severe flood warnings*_ in place...and that's before the predicted rains actually arrive. 

Not looking good at all.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 2, 2014)

..and windy tomorrow evening for the South coast and the midlands...






This predicted rain-band could not really be worse, either.


----------



## FNG (Jan 2, 2014)

Man rescued off salthouse floating along in his car. Second time in month a140 threatned by tidal flooding last time the surge deposited old railway sleepers that had previously been employed  as groines across it


----------



## brogdale (Jan 2, 2014)

Good Sat. image of the nasty little chap winding himself up out to the west of Ireland.






update : central pressure now offically sub 950mb....again.

Thames Barrier shut, and it will have to tomorrow.

Am already seeing reports of abnormally high tides in Ireland and the SW. Things are beginning to look really worrying for tomorrow.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jan 2, 2014)

More fucking gales for tomorrow.

The weather yesterday was teh shittest I've ever seen. It rained from dawn to dusk.

FFS this has to change soon OR ELSE!

I blame the badgers.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 2, 2014)

'kinnel...we must be heading for some sort of record here....'Severe' up to 20 already....


----------



## xes (Jan 2, 2014)

Just started pissing it down again here, fucking upstairs bathroom seems to have water dripping down from the ceiling via the flat roof above it.  Looks like we've sprung a leak. Wonderful


----------



## felixthecat (Jan 2, 2014)

Apparently spring tides  are happening tomorrow, and combined with the rain and storm surge from the winds will increase the risk and the severity of flooding. The local (south-west) weather forecast on the news wasn't what you would call optimistic.

I think I'll stay in bed and forget about the whole sorry, soggy mess outside.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 3, 2014)

felixthecat said:


> Apparently spring tides  are happening tomorrow, and combined with the rain and storm surge from the winds will increase the risk and the severity of flooding. The local (south-west) weather forecast on the news wasn't what you would call optimistic.
> 
> I think I'll stay in bed and forget about the whole sorry, soggy mess outside.



It looks as though the tidal flooding on top of this morning's high tide was reasonably constrained, albeit a few unfortunate areas really getting it bad, but this evening's high tide is the one that could cause most problems. Although the astronomical tide level is due to be a little lower than this morning's, the meteorological drivers are predicted to be worse and more than make up for the slightly lower tide. 

The three key causes of the tidal flooding, in addition to the tide itself, are the very strong wind-field 'piling-up' the water, (especially in constricted waters like the estuaries) producing a wind-driven surge, the very high swell producing wave action to overtop sea defences and finally, and potentially most importantly, the pressure surge or higher than usual sea surface produced by the very low atmospheric air pressure.

All of these factors combining mean that the few hours either side of this evening's high tide could really cause a great many problems.

Not forgetting all the possible landward floods that can result from tidal blocking of rivers draining into the sea; they can easily 'back-up' as their discharge is prevented by the exceptional tide causing them to breach their banks inland.

All in all, not good.


----------



## elbows (Jan 3, 2014)

I am slightly cynical about recent government statements (not the detail from specific agencies) because Cameron got stick from the public the other week in relation to flood response.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 3, 2014)

elbows said:


> I am slightly cynical about recent government statements (not the detail from specific agencies) because Cameron got stick from the public the other week in relation to flood response.



Oh yeah, for sure...all the bollocks with that thick twat Paterson is 100% attempted ass-covering, but the storm/tide etc. are a real threat.


----------



## xes (Jan 3, 2014)

Big heavy arse thunder cloud heading this way!! Been hearing the rumbles for the last half hour, it's not even got here yet. Should be with you lot in Londinium in a few hours. Sky has turned very, very dark.

It's only 3 pink elephants away!


----------



## elbows (Jan 3, 2014)

xes said:


> Big heavy arse thunder cloud heading this way!! Been hearing the rumbles for the last half hour, it's not even got here yet. Should be with you lot in Londinium in a few hours. Sky has turned very, very dark.



Dunno about that. Its heading approximately north-east and so the electrically active bit is likely to scrape just north of London. Large areas of rain further behind that will hit London later are not presently full of thunder, though that could change.


----------



## xes (Jan 3, 2014)

PS you will NOT want to be outside in this, the ground is now white with hail after only about 1 minute of action.


----------



## xes (Jan 3, 2014)

elbows said:


> Dunno about that. Its heading approximately north-east and so the electrically active bit is likely to scrape just north of London. Large areas of rain further behind that will hit London later are not presently full of thunder, though that could change.


really? Looks like it's heading south from here?


----------



## elbows (Jan 3, 2014)

xes said:


> really? Looks like it's heading south from here?



I'm going by the rain radar, there is nothing going south today.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 3, 2014)

Aberystwyth getting battered! 
https://twitter.com/mattd_williams/status/419050512072179712


----------



## xes (Jan 3, 2014)

elbows said:


> I'm going by the rain radar, there is nothing going south today.


yeah, should have checked that myself really  You are, ofcourse, right.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 3, 2014)

Met Office just tweeted that for Scotland December 2013 was the wettest month since records began in 1910. This makes me feel better about having felt a bit depressed about the weather recently


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 3, 2014)

A stormy seafront!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrbishie/sets/72157639351834083/


----------



## brogdale (Jan 3, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


> A stormy seafront!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrbishie/sets/72157639351834083/



Excellent pics!

It certainly was bracing down there, wasn't it? I had to drop something off to S&H in Kemptown and went down to the Marina end of the drive for a look at the waves breaking over the Marina wall. Knew it had been rough when I found a dead catfish had been thrown up onto the roadway!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 3, 2014)

brogdale said:


> catfish


----------



## xes (Jan 3, 2014)

"luckily" my leak turned out not to be from the roof, but from a leaky tap!! Result!


----------



## brogdale (Jan 3, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


>





Meant dogfish, of course.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 3, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Excellent pics!
> 
> It certainly was bracing down there, wasn't it? I had to drop something off to S&H in Kemptown and went down to the Marina end of the drive for a look at the waves breaking over the Marina wall. Knew it had been rough when I found a dead catfish had been thrown up onto the roadway!



Cheers  Wind, rain, hail, thunder & lightening - had the lot today!


----------



## smmudge (Jan 3, 2014)

Be careful out there Mr.Bishie! We don't want you getting swept away now.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 3, 2014)

smmudge said:


> Be careful out there Mr.Bishie! We don't want you getting swept away now.



I left when the rain & hail came at me in a horizontal fashion!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 3, 2014)

> *Dramatic moment cliff fall crashes into the sea in East Sussex*
> 
> *http://www.itv.com/news/meridian/update/2014-01-03/video-cliff-collapses-in-sussex/*


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 4, 2014)

I really need to psych myself up to get on my bike for high tide tomorrow morning and follow the Bristol Avon as far as the suspension bridge.

I live less than a mile away from a key part of the Bristol Avon

 

I've missed today's high tide at 09.07 ... too sleepy and it was raining.


----------



## xes (Jan 4, 2014)

just be thankful it missed you!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm safely 100- odd feet above the river, but my street flooded in 1968.
They improved the storm drains since then.


----------



## Geri (Jan 4, 2014)

Pill Creek has burst it's banks. I was toying with the idea of getting out early and going down to Hotwells to have a look at the floating harbour, but I couldn't be arsed in the end.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 4, 2014)

Coincidentally I see that one of my work colleagues uploaded some Pill photos :-

 

 

http://www.bristolpost.co.uk/Floods...h-tides-rain/story-20397794-detail/story.html

I somehow don't think I could have got down the towpath on my bike ..


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jan 4, 2014)

That pic on the front page of the Mirror is quite startling!


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 5, 2014)

Netham weir, Bristol - near high tide.



A good day to bring your tall ship up the river - except the swing bridge is stuck ...


----------



## xes (Jan 5, 2014)

If this is all coming from the states, then where's all that fucking snow they're getting


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 5, 2014)

They can keep it. 

Sod's law it'll hit us just when I have to start cycling to work again.
The rain's just started here - half an hour after I was safely home from my expedition.


----------



## Geri (Jan 5, 2014)

This is the best one of Pill:







Bet he wishes he had moved his car.


----------



## xes (Jan 5, 2014)

bet he wishes he didn't live next to a river more like!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 5, 2014)

Hove seafront looks a bit different today! Wave power!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrbishie/sets/72157639431636054/


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 5, 2014)

Bloody hell !


----------



## brogdale (Jan 5, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Hove seafront looks a bit different today! Wave power!
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrbishie/sets/72157639431636054/


 Jesus, what a mess!

Why'dya leave yer shoe there?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 5, 2014)

A bit tricky trying to walk on pebbles, so I went bare foot


----------



## ddraig (Jan 6, 2014)

Shelter in Aberystwyth! 




https://twitter.com/LeighAnneBx/status/420189824708915200


----------



## Callie (Jan 6, 2014)

Oh my! (((Aber)))


----------



## ddraig (Jan 6, 2014)

more here
http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/wales-storms-22-pictures-show-6472623
and these crazy people in Porthcawl!


----------



## pesh (Jan 6, 2014)




----------



## Tankus (Jan 6, 2014)

That spot where they are at is not on the harbour  wall,  its on the promenade  , not too bad there .


----------



## Dan U (Jan 6, 2014)

http://www.cornishguardian.co.uk/PI...-Porthcothan/story-20402228-detail/story.html


----------



## Sirena (Jan 6, 2014)

I believe this pretty swan-like image is what is heading for us....


----------



## ddraig (Jan 6, 2014)

Dan U said:


> http://www.cornishguardian.co.uk/PI...-Porthcothan/story-20402228-detail/story.html


 fuck!!


----------



## Greebo (Jan 6, 2014)

Sirena said:


> I believe this pretty swan-like image is what is heading for us....


Just looking at that started Carmina Burana in my head.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 6, 2014)




----------



## brogdale (Jan 6, 2014)

Sirena said:


> I believe this pretty swan-like image is what is heading for us....



It was, for a while, a real thing of beauty...a classic frontal depression...

You can see it develop and decay here...


----------



## toggle (Jan 7, 2014)

that is the same bit of coast as weepiper 's vid. iirc NVP is down that way?


----------



## Bakunin (Jan 7, 2014)

Folk really need to turn off the audio on the vids and play this instead:


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 7, 2014)

brogdale said:


> It was, for a while, a real thing of beauty...a classic frontal depression...
> 
> You can see it develop and decay here...


Fractals 

Mother Nature is fucking incredible


----------



## Voley (Jan 7, 2014)

toggle said:


> that is the same bit of coast as weepiper 's vid. iirc NVP is down that way?


Yep, it's just down the hill from me. A mile or two away. I love watching waves engulf that bit of headland. That house on the end basically has waves breaking onto it. The place on the left with the big tarpaulin on top really didn't choose a good time to put a new roof on.  It's really been full-on the last few days. I watched a monstrous black sheet of hail pour in from the Atlantic yesterday just as I was about to head out to work. Decided a few more minutes inside and another cup of tea was the better option.


----------



## fredfelt (Jan 7, 2014)

This is the Thames yesterday, near Abingdon.  Actually it's a picture of a canal, some of the lock is still visible, which was a fair distance from the Thames.  Now the canal and the Thames have just about merged.  The levels are higher today - and still rising!  The closest bridge over the river is closed.


----------



## souljacker (Jan 7, 2014)

Proper end of days style weather blasting through Reading at the moment. There are 4 bridges over the Thames round here. One is closed for repairs and one is closed due to flooding so the other two are completely chocka.

I've had enough of this rain to be honest. When's it going to stop?


----------



## souljacker (Jan 7, 2014)

NVP said:


> Yep, it's just down the hill from me. A mile or two away. I love watching waves engulf that bit of headland. That house on the end basically has waves breaking onto it. The place on the left with the big tarpaulin on top really didn't choose a good time to put a new roof on.  It's really been full-on the last few days. I watched a monstrous black sheet of hail pour in from the Atlantic yesterday just as I was about to head out to work. Decided a few more minutes inside and another cup of tea was the better option.



Has anyone been out trying to surf?


----------



## chilango (Jan 7, 2014)

This was the Kennet in Reading town centre at the weekend. I'd imagine it's gotten worse, a lot of flooding along the Thames between Reading and Sonning too.

....but it was the same last year too.


----------



## OneStrike (Jan 7, 2014)

Not as dramatic as all of the above, but today was my first go with a dslr!  Caught the sign nicely, innit.


----------



## Voley (Jan 7, 2014)

souljacker said:


> Has anyone been out trying to surf?


A few nutters went in for the traditional Xmas day swim, my brother included.  Tbf it wasn't that bad that day. They recorded a* 27 foot* wave off Lands End a couple of days back mind.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 7, 2014)

12 degrees C.
Good to have some waves to keep you moving. 



> EDIT :-
> 
> Recent Conditions -- Sevenstones Lightship
> 
> ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 7, 2014)

I was going to say I would go in for a dip at Llangennith, but perhaps not ...



> *Today's Llangennith sea temperature is 8.2 °C.*
> 
> Statistics for *07 Jan* (1981–2005) – *mean: 9.9 °C*, range: 8.7 °C to 11.0 °C



I can see I'll have to invest in a wetsuit when I move nearer the sea in retirement ...


----------



## teqniq (Jan 7, 2014)

Lahinch, Co Clare


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 8, 2014)

The Avon floodwater has subsided somewhat ...


----------



## Dr Jon (Jan 9, 2014)

Cameron 'suspects' floods linked to climate change
Useless twat.


Scientists have been warning of this for decades...


----------



## brogdale (Jan 9, 2014)

Dr Jon said:


> Cameron 'suspects' floods linked to climate change
> Useless twat.
> 
> 
> Scientists have been warning of this for decades...


 No wonder that tories hate him.


----------



## Dr Jon (Jan 9, 2014)

Lawson won't be happy, that's for sure.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 9, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> The Avon floodwater has subsided somewhat ...
> 
> View attachment 46233


Heh, you can see that's fresh water.

Round here, when stuff floods for more than a few hours, the seawater kills all the vegetation, and, uh, "salts the earth"


----------



## Nylock (Jan 10, 2014)

Dr Jon said:


> Lawson won't be happy, that's for sure.


anything that makes Lawson unhappy, makes me happy....


----------



## ddraig (Jan 13, 2014)

ancient 'Georgian' canons unearthed by storms
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-south-east-wales-25709977


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 13, 2014)

Current status of the roads around me (as filmed by a guy with a RC Helicopter )


----------



## Greebo (Jan 13, 2014)

The Octagon said:


> Current status of the roads around me (as filmed by a guy with a RC Helicopter ) <snip>


Fuck!


----------



## ddraig (Jan 15, 2014)

Rail line still fucked in parts of Wales, so much so they moved 2 marooned trains!


> Meanwhile Network Rail has started repair work on the line which runs between Machynlleth and Pwllheli.
> 
> "The sea wall was washed away at Llanaber resulting in 300 tonnes of rail ballast lost to the sea and approximately 800 tonnes of debris across the line," said a Network Rail spokesman.
> 
> ...


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-north-west-wales-25743400
Low loader squeezing through Barmouth


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jan 16, 2014)

the rains of 2012 cleared up around winter - it stopped raining around December and it was only the snow that fell in January (briefly, but harshly) of last year that interrupted the subsequent dry spell. It remained dry pretty much until last November. But since then it has rained and rained and rucking fained! If we don't get another dry spell - like 2013 - isn't there a decent chance that agriculture is going to get royally fucked.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 16, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> the rains of 2012 cleared up around winter - it stopped raining around December and it was only the snow that fell in January (briefly, but harshly) of last year that interrupted the subsequent dry spell. It remained dry pretty much until last November. But since then it has rained and rained and rucking fained! If we don't get another dry spell - like 2013 - isn't there a decent chance that agriculture is going to get royally fucked.


 Yes, more rain is likely...discussed here.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jan 16, 2014)

So it could well impact on spring planting (as well as grazing). I wonder what the likelihood of another dry year like last year. We had a decent enough summer and a dry (compared to 2012 at least) spring, summer and early Autumn.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 16, 2014)

I gave up on the road just a little too late.
I really must make an effort to memorise the profile of this road.


----------



## elbows (Jan 16, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> So it could well impact on spring planting (as well as grazing). I wonder what the likelihood of another dry year like last year. We had a decent enough summer and a dry (compared to 2012 at least) spring, summer and early Autumn.



Thing is 2012 was so exceptionally wet that it may have exaggerated how dry 2013 felt at times. And since our memories of weather are probably a combination of the weather we experienced in our articular location, and any weather events or trends in any part of the country that made the news, I'm not sure I trust my weather memories.

Mind you I just discovered the climate reports section of the met office website so that should help me check my beliefs against the wider reality. They do long descriptions of each month but for here I will just post the rainfall bit of the seasonal ones:



> Winter 2012/13
> 
> Winter overall for the UK was marginally wetter than the long term average with 106%, although much of Highland Scotland was drier than average. It was the wettest December since 1999 with 149% of long term average rain; considerable disruption from flooding events occurred in the run-up to Christmas. January was slightly drier than average for the UK as a whole (91%), with a few localised exceptions in some coastal areas and Northern Ireland. February was also dry (68%). There was a period of widespread snowfall across much of the country from mid to late January as frontal systems hit colder air, causing considerable disruption. This was followed by a rapid thaw in the last few days of the month; snowmelt and further rain resulting in some further localised flooding. Further snow events in February were generally short-lived.





> Spring 2013
> 
> Spring overall for the UK was a little drier than the long-term average with 93%, and north-west England was driest relative to average while the south-east of Northern Ireland was rather wetter. March was a dry month in the north and west while April was rather dry across much of England and Wales. May was wetter than average for the UK overall. There were notable instances of late-season snowfall in certain areas during late March and early April.





> Summer 2013
> 
> Summer overall for the UK was drier than the long-term average with 78%. With the exception of parts of north-west England and the Midlands, all areas had a drier than average summer, and parts of southern and south-west England and East Anglia received less than half the average. It was the driest summer for the UK since 2003. Nevertheless, there were some notably wet days, particularly in July and August, with localised heavy downpours.





> Autumn 2013
> 
> There was a north / south contrast in autumn rainfall patterns across the UK. Scotland and Northern Ireland were drier than average whereas parts of southern and central England were rather wet. Most of the UK was drier than average in September, particularly some parts of eastern Scotland and eastern England which received less than half. In contrast, except for northern Scotland, October was a wet month; for England it was provisionally the wettest October since 2000. The St Jude's Storm of 28 October brought heavy rain and damaging winds to southern parts of England and Wales. November saw near or below average rainfall for most areas.



From pages accessible via: http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/climate/uk/summaries/2013


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jan 16, 2014)

I can only speak for my locale, but it did feel dry. That is, there was very little rain after the snow in January (whcih fell on saturated ground after the local river burst for the first time in 5 decades) and before Autumn. The monsoon of 2012 came off the back of 2 very dry winters, there was talk of drought conditions and, iirc, a hosepipe ban in April of that year because of that dry period. But the precipitation we seem to get nowadays is so intense (because of increased atmospheric carbon?) that it takes very little to flood up.

So if we get a year with average rain or worse in 2014 there could be some real damage to rural business and agriculture.


----------



## The Octagon (Jan 26, 2014)

Been seeing some rumours of snow on Fri onwards (for the South), anyone with any info beyond the usual met office stuff?


----------



## Dexter Deadwood (Jan 26, 2014)

UK weather: cats lifted 6ft off ground in 'mini tornado', says eyewitness.
http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/...-off-ground-gale-force-wind-surrey?CMP=twt_gu


----------



## Greebo (Jan 26, 2014)

The Octagon said:


> Been seeing some rumours of snow on Fri onwards (for the South), anyone with any info beyond the usual met office stuff?


Mentioned on Countryfile's week ahead forecast too - there's a coldsnap on the way to the south, which may or may not be brief.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 26, 2014)

Snow forecast for me tomorrow and Tuesday (Edinburgh) according to Accuweather but Met office says rain (but 2 degrees).


----------



## pogo 10 (Jan 26, 2014)

weepiper said:


> Snow forecast for me tomorrow and Tuesday (Edinburgh) according to Accuweather but Met office says rain (but 2 degrees).


Yeah, its bloody freezing innit.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 26, 2014)

Arse. Let's hope it's short-lived.
The met office forecast for Bristol is getting colder every time I click on it.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jan 26, 2014)

Weather has certainly turned arseholes again; yesterday morning was really nice. Now it's cold wind and more fucking rain! God the fields round here are turning into lakes!


----------



## xes (Jan 26, 2014)

BRING ME SNOW

now.


----------



## The Boy (Jan 26, 2014)

weepiper said:


> Snow forecast for me tomorrow and Tuesday (Edinburgh) according to Accuweather but Met office says rain (but 2 degrees).



You're kidding, aren't you?  I need to be getting on a train Tuesday eve to visit my old man in hospital.


----------



## Tankus (Jan 26, 2014)

Hail and thunder and lightening on the southern tip of Wales ,about an hour ago ,  hail came down hard enough to make me wonder if I will see some damage to my car tomorrow morning .


----------



## Plumdaff (Jan 26, 2014)

It just arrived in Cardiff. Crikey.


----------



## teqniq (Jan 27, 2014)

Yup, although there was one big flash of lightning much earlier on.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jan 27, 2014)

Fuck this, it's freezing mr bigglesworth! That damnable wind.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 27, 2014)

> Parts of a Scottish ski centre have been almost completely buried under snow following six weeks of snowfalls.



http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-highlands-islands-25912317


----------



## Nylock (Jan 27, 2014)

Why are we not getting any of that?


----------



## xes (Jan 27, 2014)

because god is a pussy fucking bitch and can't handle giving snow to more than 1 place at a time  

Fucking bastard that s/he is!!


----------



## brogdale (Jan 27, 2014)

xes said:


> because god is a pussy fucking bitch and can't handle giving snow to more than 1 place at a time
> 
> Fucking bastard that s/he is!!



Them pesky gays....


----------



## elbows (Jan 27, 2014)

The Octagon said:


> Been seeing some rumours of snow on Fri onwards (for the South), anyone with any info beyond the usual met office stuff?



No doubt there are more cold periods around for a while, but too early for me to make any snow proclamations, especially for the South. It's marginal and there is plenty of stuff to come that stands more chance of being rain than snow. But who knows, there is still time for this to change.


----------



## Shirl (Jan 27, 2014)

ddraig said:


> Rail line still fucked in parts of Wales, so much so they moved 2 marooned trains!
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-north-west-wales-25743400
> Low loader squeezing through Barmouth


I saw a train like that going through Caernarfon one day when we lived near there. I Couldn't believe my eyes for second or two


----------



## xes (Jan 27, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Them pesky gays....


No, we'd make it snow!! (everything looks so much prettier)

And I'd definatly be giving myself at least 12 inches (fnar)


----------



## Greebo (Jan 27, 2014)

London area:  Rain predicted for tomorrow, snow Wednesday and/or Thursday.


----------



## xes (Jan 27, 2014)

Yeah right, believe it when I see it. And I bet even if it does snow, it'll be pink underpants wearing little flakes.


----------



## teqniq (Jan 28, 2014)




----------



## Tankus (Jan 29, 2014)

my decking from the squall a day or two ago





Has anyone ever had a car damaged by hail ? .......this came down like bullets


----------



## Tankus (Jan 29, 2014)

Interestingly ...the Levels are in a fracking zone ....what would happen to the  industrial effluent and NORM radium in the holding ponds?

The locals would have to contend with more than the odd turd bobbing up and down in their living room


----------



## Barking_Mad (Jan 29, 2014)

Sadly the weather for at least the first half of February is rain, rain, torrential rain, wind, gales and more rain. Some nasty storms on the charts if they verif.


----------



## elbows (Jan 29, 2014)

Tankus said:


> Has anyone ever had a car damaged by hail ? .......this came down like bullets



Not personally but in 2012 just a couple of miles from me in the midlands a large number of vehicles were damaged by monster-sized hail. The same storm-cloud hit my location at the same time too and whilst impressive, the hail was a fair bit smaller here (but still quite large compared to average hail) and didn't cause much damage at all.


----------



## xes (Jan 29, 2014)

where.the.fuck.is.my.fucking.SNOW


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 29, 2014)

Fuck off with your snow


----------



## xes (Jan 29, 2014)

If i had some I would


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm happy to say that the threat of icy roads tomorrow has gone.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 29, 2014)

xes said:


> where.the.fuck.is.my.fucking.SNOW



Probably quite a few thousand feet above you, but be assured that it will have melted into rain-drops long before reaching your ground altitude. The trouble is there's rather alot of this melted snow forecast over the next week or so. Given strengthening Westerlies and some growing astronomical tides it is all looking very concerning; I'm afraid that flooding will once again be high in the news reporting.


----------



## Tankus (Jan 29, 2014)

@ elbows
christ ...that second one !...mine wasn't like that ....but it hurt .....a couple of seconds of 45 degree hard and fast ......


----------



## elbows (Jan 30, 2014)

Tankus said:


> @ elbows
> christ ...that second one !...mine wasn't like that ....but it hurt .....a couple of seconds of 45 degree hard and fast ......



There are quite a few more videos in the thread from the day it happened, including one on page two that showed the impressive rain/wind combo that came with the same storm, although again it was only this impressive in a highly localised manner.



http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/damaging-hail-storm-in-leicestershire.295510/


----------



## 2hats (Jan 30, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Probably quite a few thousand feet above you, but be assured that it will have melted into rain-drops long before reaching your ground altitude.



Almost certainly there was a lot of that in (at least) the SE today as the colder easterly drove the low back (judging from what looked like prolonged bright banding in the Chenies radar output from around 0900-1900).


----------



## brogdale (Jan 30, 2014)

2hats said:


> Almost certainly there was a lot of that in (at least) the SE today as the colder easterly drove the low back (judging from what looked like prolonged bright banding in the Chenies radar output from around 0900-1900).


 Technically, pretty much all precipitation starts out as snow/ice, at least at cloud level.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Jan 30, 2014)

Blimey, they've called in the Navy jus down the road in Somerset. 

I gues <Spacing Guild> The Cider Must Flow! </Spacing guild>


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 1, 2014)

Spring tide this weekend. Several roads near the river have been closed in Bristol and a portable flood barrier has been deployed again at one spot.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 1, 2014)

First day of the year: pissing down with epic rain.

Last day of January: pissind down with epic rain.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 1, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> Spring tide this weekend. Several roads near the river have been closed in Bristol and a portable flood barrier has been deployed again at one spot.


West Wales got away with it this time - they closed the road at Newgale again, but only for a few hours, and just because of pebbles being swept onto the road, not wholesale destruction of the defences.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 2, 2014)

10 people had to be rescued when a mahooosive wave hit bus in Pembrokeshire! 









http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-26005597


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 2, 2014)

Looks like the driver took a wrong turn!


----------



## teqniq (Feb 2, 2014)

Awesome Wells that is Newgale sands. The big shingle embankment is all that stops the sea from regularly flooding the road (which is where the bus is). Under normal circumstances that is


----------



## existentialist (Feb 2, 2014)

teqniq said:


> Awesome Wells that is Newgale sands. The big shingle embankment is all that stops the sea from regularly flooding the road (which is where the bus is). Under normal circumstances that is


That's my route to work closed again!

State of the bus!


----------



## existentialist (Feb 2, 2014)

So he'll have been coming from St Davids to Haverfordwest, which means his route was from right to left of the picture. The wave would have hit on right hand side of the bus - which probably explains all the smashed windows - and, presumably, spun the bus round so the rear of it ended up pointing offshore. The front of the bus in that photo is probably about where the middle of the road is, but it must have taken quite some wave to wash the back of the bus up onto the (admittedly much shrunken - it's usually about 8 feet high) shingle bank.

The alternative route is down a series of typical Welsh back lanes, which is to say narrow, pretty poorly surfaced (they'll be potholed to fuck after the last diversion), and deeply embanked. Much of the road surface was covered in mud carved from the banks by the larger vehicles trying to get down the lanes, and it wasn't at all unusual to have to do some epic reverses because a bus (or similar) was coming the other way.

Fortunately, I don't have to be up that way up until Wednesday - fingers crossed that they have the Newgale road open before then!


----------



## brogdale (Feb 2, 2014)

Wednesday, you say?

Hmmm.....


----------



## existentialist (Feb 2, 2014)

Oh. So I might be better off finding some paperwork to do that day? 

I think my car might fare rather worse than a bus if it gets caught by a wave at Newgale...

The thing is, that is a serious surfing beach. It's got a long shelving seabed, and sits at the back of a broad bay, facing approximately SW, which serves to concentrate incoming waves driven by the prevailing winds - if ever there were a place where a wave was going to pile up bit, it's Newgale.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 2, 2014)

existentialist said:


> Oh. So I might be better off finding some paperwork to do that day?
> 
> I think my car might fare rather worse than a bus if it gets caught by a wave at Newgale...
> 
> The thing is, that is a serious surfing beach. It's got a long shelving seabed, and sits at the back of a broad bay, facing approximately SW, which serves to concentrate incoming waves driven by the prevailing winds - if ever there were a place where a wave was going to pile up bit, it's Newgale.



Paperwork might well be a good call with that forecast. I don't think the storm will be on a par with the Christmas event, but those winds up the Western coasts look potent and, as you say, exposed parts are likely to get another battering. Then there's the rain, of course.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 2, 2014)

Not looking good for us on the South coast Tuesday evening into Wednesday morning!


----------



## ChrisD (Feb 2, 2014)

More big wave pics from Sennen in Cornwall
http://www.newsflare.com/video/1041...ing-over-200ft-cliff-brigid-storm-hits-sennen


----------



## existentialist (Feb 2, 2014)

Another pic of the stranded bus (for once, a bus story where the bus didn't "plunge"!), and the re-destroyed shingle bank. I imagine that pub will be struggling to get flood insurance any longer...

And that pool of water between the grassy bank just past the pub and the shingle bank on the right...that's the road. Was the road.


----------



## teqniq (Feb 2, 2014)

Whilst not very stormy as such this is a wonderful pic of the recent high tides in Penarth, Wales.







Taken by this guy


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 2, 2014)

ChrisD said:


> More big wave pics from Sennen in Cornwall
> http://www.newsflare.com/video/1041...ing-over-200ft-cliff-brigid-storm-hits-sennen


Bloody hell, I fished off that breakwater once ...


----------



## 2hats (Feb 2, 2014)

ChrisD said:


> More big wave pics from Sennen in Cornwall
> http://www.newsflare.com/video/1041...ing-over-200ft-cliff-brigid-storm-hits-sennen



Fortunately that's good, solid Cornish granite...


----------



## toggle (Feb 2, 2014)

2hats said:


> Fortunately that's good, solid Cornish granite...



there's a fair few harbour walls needing repairs from this winter's storms. like this.

http://www.falmouthpacket.co.uk/new...assess_wave_damage_to_Portreath_harbour_wall/


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 2, 2014)

existentialist said:


> I imagine that pub will be struggling to get flood insurance any longer...



i've played many a pleasant game of pool in that pub. takes on a whole new mental image now


----------



## 2hats (Feb 2, 2014)

toggle said:


> there's a fair few harbour walls needing repairs from this winter's storms. like this



Was referring to the headland . That rock isn't going anywhere unlike other (more Devonian) parts of the Cornish coast recently.


----------



## bendeus (Feb 2, 2014)

existentialist said:


> Another pic of the stranded bus (for once, a bus story where the bus didn't "plunge"!), and the re-destroyed shingle bank. I imagine that pub will be struggling to get flood insurance any longer...
> 
> And that pool of water between the grassy bank just past the pub and the shingle bank on the right...that's the road. Was the road.
> 
> View attachment 47662



Campsite's looking in good nick, also.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 2, 2014)

bendeus said:


> Campsite's looking in good nick, also.


If that's got any grass on it after the repeated seawater inundations, I'll be very surprised!

Mind you, it does seem to spend about 50% of its time underwater anyway.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 2, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Wednesday, you say?
> 
> Hmmm.....
> 
> View attachment 47656


So is that low going to carry on ESE in a straight line, or does it swing around to follow that occluded front north of Scotland?

The difference being that the eye would appear to pass over Cornwall if it does the former, or right over my house if it's the latter


----------



## brogdale (Feb 2, 2014)

existentialist said:


> So is that low going to carry on ESE in a straight line, or does it swing around to follow that occluded front north of Scotland?
> 
> The difference being that the eye would appear to pass over Cornwall if it does the former, or right over my house if it's the latter



The centre is progged to move North, and away...making room for the next one....


----------



## 2hats (Feb 2, 2014)

existentialist said:


> So is that low going to carry on ESE in a straight line, or does it swing around to follow that occluded front north of Scotland?



Pretty much every model has it arcing to the north and heading NE over Scotland. The stronger winds will be on the southern side. All models have another, stronger, system barrelling in on a slightly more southerly track late Friday into Saturday. High winds expected in the west and on the south coast both times. Particularly for the south coast at the weekend.


----------



## teqniq (Feb 2, 2014)

"Oh we do like to be beside the seaside..."


----------



## existentialist (Feb 2, 2014)

teqniq said:


> "Oh we do like to be beside the seaside..."


Oh, I'm reasonably OK. We're a fair few metres above sea level, and a reasonable distance inland. The Commons at Pembroke (about 500m away from us, and quite a few metres below us) have flooded seriously a couple of times this month, but we're at the far end of a tidal river that comes off Milford Haven, so we're well away from any maritime violence. We've lost a few slates off the roof, though (now fixed).

But a lot of the coastal towns have caught it - Broad Haven's got into a bit of a mess, but no flooding, Solva (which seems to flood regularly), and Fishguard have had serious flooding. Haverfordwest - again - seems to flood if someone pours a cup of tea into the drains, though it isn't coastal - it just catches the collision between rainfall coming down the Cleddau and big tides coming up. And, obviously, Newgale, but since that's just a pub, a campsite, and a (soon to be closed) public khazi, it doesn't really count, except for being one of the main north/south routes in the county, and the primary way of getting to St Davids.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 3, 2014)

teqniq said:


> Whilst not very stormy as such this is a wonderful pic of the recent high tides in Penarth, Wales.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That's a lovely photo.


----------



## ChrisD (Feb 3, 2014)

there's some rather good pictures of flooding in Somerset on this twitter account too.....


----------



## existentialist (Feb 3, 2014)

So much for my complacency. This morning, high tide was 0835. Sure enough, I went to walk over to the doctor's surgery to work, and the Commons was flooded. I ended up having to detour around via higher ground to get across the flood!

The road has reopened now as the tide has receded, but we're waiting to see what tonight's high tide brings. It's not even as if we're anywhere near the sea, here, either...

The bit of water where it says Turks Castle is a mile or two along an inlet off the Haven, and that's 5 miles or so from open sea. So we're not getting high seas, just extremely high tides which are funnelled into the Haven by the strong south-westerlies.

The little finger of land in in the centre of the picture is not usually cut off from the south - there's a stream there, but the millpond (and hence the stream) is flooding at high tide at the moment, with the unusually high tides we're getting. So it's localised, but very effective at cutting the town in two!


----------



## existentialist (Feb 3, 2014)

It now appears that the driver of the bus which was caught by the waves at Newgale had pressed on despite the road being in the process of being closed.

http://www.westerntelegraph.co.uk/n..._warnings__says_Pembrokeshire_County_Council/



> In statement, the council said: "Pembrokeshire County Council’s own enquiries confirmed that the road was in the process of being closed and that signage was being erected at Pen-y-Cwm, north of Newgale.
> 
> "However, the Council operatives at Pen-y-Cwm were already directing traffic to use an alternative safe route avoiding the Newgale road
> 
> ...


If this is true, then he was incredibly irresponsible.


----------



## TopCat (Feb 3, 2014)

existentialist said:


> It now appears that the driver of the bus which was caught by the waves at Newgale had pressed on despite the road being in the process of being closed.
> 
> http://www.westerntelegraph.co.uk/n..._warnings__says_Pembrokeshire_County_Council/
> 
> ...


It would depend on if a turning space was available to be fair. it's also illegal to reverse a bus on the highway without assistance. The bus and some of the passengers probably needed a clean too.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 3, 2014)

TopCat said:


> It would depend on if a turning space was available to be fair. it's also illegal to reverse a bus on the highway without assistance. The bus and some of the passengers probably needed a clean too.


Heh. The bus is going to need all of the windows on the offside replacing - I think having a clean is the least of its worries!

If he had passed the diversion point before being flagged down, he might have had a spot of bother getting turned, but there are a couple of options on that road, and it seems to me that he might at least have stopped and checked a) what the situation was, b) whether his passengers wanted to stay on the bus and take the chance. I have to say that if I'd been on the bus and that had happened, I would have been bloody angry if I'd been a passenger on that bus, particularly if I had noticed a vehicle flashing it to stop, and someone else trying to flag it down at the point it went onto the road by the bank: if a pedestrian was aware that something was wrong, then I think the driver probably owed it to his passengers at the very least to investigate before pushing on.

Having had to take the diversion myself when the road was closed earlier in January, I can well understand his reluctance to add two or three miles' driving down narrow, winding, muddy, dark lanes to his journey - given half the chance, I might even have considered the risk myself. But I wouldn't have been taking that risk in my employer's vehicle with a dozen passengers on board.

I suppose that all of these storm-related things are so unusual that it's easy, if it's a road you drive up and down regularly, or a place you know well, to think "ah, it can't be that bad - it's always been fine the other thousand times I've been through here". Hence these people who get washed away - I don't suppose they thought for a moment that there was a serious risk when they decided, as one might, to go and take a closer look, or just press on through in your bus.


----------



## TopCat (Feb 3, 2014)

The diversion should have been notified to his depot and the driver then instructed what to do. Drivers are on the whole told to make an assessment of the reasonableness of the diversion, people who set these things up (police, council idiots) often don't take into account the logistics of driving a bus (or lorry etc) down the diverted route. Perhaps though he just wanted to go Weeeeeee! as he drove through the splashing sea.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 3, 2014)

TopCat said:


> The diversion should have been notified to his depot and the driver then instructed what to do. Drivers are on the whole told to make an assessment of the reasonableness of the diversion, people who set these things up (police, council idiots) often don't take into account the logistics of driving a bus (or lorry etc) down the diverted route. Perhaps though he just wanted to go Weeeeeee! as he drove through the splashing sea.


The diversion in question is an established diversionary route, and regular bus services were using it during the last closure, as they will be doing now.

I don't have a lot of time for the local county council, generally (working for them doesn't help), but actually the council idiots who do the clearing-up-the-mess stuff are generally, in my experience, helpful and sensible.

ETA: anyway, presumably if the decision is left to the discretion of the driver, this one might be considered to have been a little lacking in that department. Tough call, though - I'm glad I'm not him (or her), having to make that decision on the spur of the moment, but anyone driving that route regularly would (or should) have some idea about the potential for risk, especially since it happened only a few weeks ago.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 3, 2014)

TopCat said:


> The diversion should have been notified to his depot and the driver then instructed what to do. Drivers are on the whole told to make an assessment of the reasonableness of the diversion, people who set these things up (police, council idiots) often don't take into account the logistics of driving a bus (or lorry etc) down the diverted route. Perhaps though he just wanted to go Weeeeeee! as he drove through the splashing sea.


apparently they were "in the process of closing the road"
video report now http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-26008459

trying to blame driver
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-26008829


> Pembrokeshire council said the road was in the process of being closed at the time. It will remain shut on Monday.
> 
> In a statement, the council said workers had started to direct traffic to use an alternative safe route avoiding the Newgale road.
> 
> ...


----------



## TopCat (Feb 3, 2014)

The diversion signs were not up at the time of the incident. I blame the weather.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 3, 2014)

TopCat said:


> The diversion signs were not up at the time of the incident. I blame the weather.


I guess they may have been waiting to see how serious the flooding might be: the diversion's non-trivial, so they won't have been falling over themselves to put it in place unnecessarily.

A typical scene along the diversionary route (given that it's not raining in the view, they must have been _very_ selective about when they took it!). Not terribly traffic-friendly...


----------



## brogdale (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh shit...there's much 'water over the bridge' before we get to here, but Friday onwards looks like a conveyor belt of rain off the atlantic...this is getting very serious....



I've seen accumulation predictions of between 100 & 150 mm over the next 7 days for some areas of the South & West.


----------



## bendeus (Feb 3, 2014)

existentialist said:


> If that's got any grass on it after the repeated seawater inundations, I'll be very surprised!
> 
> Mind you, it does seem to spend about 50% of its time underwater anyway.


World class, mark you.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 3, 2014)

bendeus said:


> World class, mark you.


Oh yes, we get a much better class of seawater inundation than pretty much anywhere else in the world, no doubt about it.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 3, 2014)

honorary police officer swept off her feet by waves in Jersey


----------



## Dan U (Feb 3, 2014)

Am on my wife's ipad so am shit but this tweet I can't work out how to embed is interesting

Cornwall to get biggest waves on the planet this week

http://t.co/E9OLlIQNGJ

Can also report the River Mole flooded again and the obligatory 4x4 driver had to be rescued by specialist teams on Saturday. No pics this time as I was in the pub.


----------



## 2hats (Feb 3, 2014)

Dan U said:


> Cornwall to get biggest waves on the planet this week



Quite possibly (several of the models suggest that) the worst will be a little further south Wednesday and Brittany will get the brunt of it. That morning looks entertaining but the swell on Saturday morning is currently looking greater. The SW of Ireland is going to get battered as well, of course. Maps below are predicted sea swell (0-50 feet) for 0600 on Wednesday and Saturday.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 3, 2014)

A map showing the projected accumulated precipitation for the next week or so.....

 

The relentless progression of rain-bearing systems and features is going to cause a great deal more misery for the South and West. What's worrying is that GFS has previously shown a tendency to 'under-cook' the convective potential of such systems sweeping in from the West; in some localities, these may represent under-estimations of the total.


----------



## Batboy (Feb 4, 2014)

Quite amazing that the thread I started about bad weather has gone some 77 pages. It shows how bad the weather has been in all that time. As a measure in London I run a kids football team who have not played a league game at Wanstead Flats since 15th December our next attempt at playing a game is scheduled for 15th February . If that goes ahead it will have meant two months of waterlogged pitches. 

It's no comparison of course to the suffering of those in places like Somerset, but it shows the longevity of the rain and storms that have saturated these shores. Unprecedented in my life time.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 4, 2014)

brogdale said:


> A map showing the projected accumulated precipitation for the next week or so.....
> 
> View attachment 47722
> 
> The relentless progression of rain-bearing systems and features is going to cause a great deal more misery for the South and West. What's worrying is that GFS has previously shown a tendency to 'under-cook' the convective potential of such systems sweeping in from the West; in some localities, these may represent under-estimations of the total.


You see that red dot down there on the SW tip of Wales, where it says "104'? That's basically my house, that is.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 4, 2014)

existentialist said:


> You see that red dot down there on the SW tip of Wales, where it says "104'? That's basically my house, that is.


I'm heading to Pembrokeshire tomorrow for a weeks holiday on the coast. Seeing as I don't understand these charts and maps, I take it we won't be having sunshine


----------



## Nylock (Feb 4, 2014)

it's not looking too clever tbh...


----------



## existentialist (Feb 4, 2014)

You will, on the other hand, have the perfect opportunity to take photos of wave-lashed cliffs.

I don't know where you're going, but check for road closures: the main road to St Davids is currently closed at Newgale (and if you're going up that way, you don't really want to follow the minor road diversion - go up the A40 and cut across before Fishguard instead), and the coast road at Amroth (between Pendine and Saundersfoot) is also closed.

There may be other closures of coast roads as and when: you also want to be wary of flooding further inland - we're used to rain, here, but what we've been getting lately is unprecedented. Having said that, it's a blue sky out there now with some pretty fluffy clouds!


----------



## Shirl (Feb 4, 2014)

existentialist said:


> You will, on the other hand, have the perfect opportunity to take photos of wave-lashed cliffs.
> 
> I don't know where you're going, but check for road closures: the main road to St Davids is currently closed at Newgale (and if you're going up that way, you don't really want to follow the minor road diversion - go up the A40 and cut across before Fishguard instead), and the coast road at Amroth (between Pendine and Saundersfoot) is also closed.
> 
> There may be other closures of coast roads as and when: you also want to be wary of flooding further inland - we're used to rain, here, but what we've been getting lately is unprecedented. Having said that, it's a blue sky out there now with some pretty fluffy clouds!


We will be driving down through Wales and we are going  not far Fishguard but that's the nearest town I think. We are staying at a place with it's own little beach but I'm not sure that we will get much time on it


----------



## brogdale (Feb 4, 2014)

Thursday into Friday....


A triple-point front pretty much bang on the somerset levels...and then ....out to the West...


----------



## ddraig (Feb 4, 2014)

TopCat said:


> It would depend on if a turning space was available to be fair. it's also illegal to reverse a bus on the highway without assistance. The bus and some of the passengers probably needed a clean too.


'weren't me guv'
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-26020801


> However the driver, Jon Ashman, told Abigail Neal of BBC Wales he had been told the road was "passable with care".
> 
> He added: "Ultimately I'm not going to put myself or passengers at risk. It's not in my best interest. I'm paid to get people from A to B safely and that's what I endeavour to do."


----------



## brogdale (Feb 4, 2014)

Hold onto your hats...there she is....a really pretty one, as it happens...

http://www.sat24.com/en/eu?ir=true

...and for those who like these things in colour...

http://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/isobaric/1000hPa/orthographic=-7.83,46.63,665

The worrying thing is that the system forecast to arrive on Friday has, if anything, the potential to be worse!

This MetO warning about the friday system has an unusually despondent tone:-



> "Computer models have moved into much better agreement now for this weather system but unfortunately the most likely outcome is *not good news*. This means that there is now increased confidence in a period of persistent rain, which may bring a fairly widespread 15 to 25 mm to the areas covered by the warning, possibly around 30 mm in some southern counties. *This rain, falling so soon after the previous batch (see warnings for Wednesday), seems likely to exacerbate problems with flooding, especially as further heavy rain seems very likely early on Saturday - again see the separate warning.*"


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Feb 4, 2014)

brogdale said:


> A triple-point front pretty much bang on the somerset levels...and then ....out to the West...


Oooh, potential for all sorts of nastiness from that one in the mid Atlantic, although it may well track too far to the north to do awful things to Somerset I suppose.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 4, 2014)

what kind of evil is this!! 



> *Wales Online* ‏@WalesOnline  29m
> 'Beast' storm bringing gales of up to 90mph to Wales. http://bit.ly/1fLbHCa (image via http://earth.nullschool.net) pic.twitter.com/passbjkhcE


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 4, 2014)

Shirl said:


> I'm heading to Pembrokeshire tomorrow for a weeks holiday on the coast. Seeing as I don't understand these charts and maps, I take it we won't be having sunshine


I hope you can swim.


----------



## Voley (Feb 4, 2014)

Awesome down here at Lands End atm. Drive home from work was spent avoiding bits of trees.


----------



## Voley (Feb 4, 2014)

ddraig said:


> what kind of evil is this!!


Is that a Van Gogh?


----------



## ddraig (Feb 4, 2014)

Voley said:


> Is that a Van Gogh?


----------



## toggle (Feb 4, 2014)

90+ mph gusts being reported.

along with shop windows being blown in and trains cancelled. main roads being closed rom trees and power cables coming down



eta, make that 110 mph at st marys


----------



## brogdale (Feb 4, 2014)

toggle said:


> 90+ mph gusts being reported.
> 
> along with shop windows being blown in and trains cancelled. main roads being closed rom trees and power cables coming down
> 
> ...



Impressive.


----------



## toggle (Feb 4, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Impressive.



I'm staying safe indoors today, just watching freinds updating their journey home on twitter.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 4, 2014)

Voley said:


> Awesome down here at Lands End atm. Drive home from work was spent avoiding bits of trees.



Still quiet here atm, though that's about to change very soon!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 4, 2014)

toggle said:


> eta, make that 110 mph at st marys



Where's that?


----------



## brogdale (Feb 4, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Still quiet here atm, though that's about to change very soon!



Sure is, Bish....

http://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/isobaric/1000hPa/orthographic=-14.90,50.54,1349

Jesus, that looks nasty.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 4, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Where's that?



Scilly, I think.


----------



## toggle (Feb 4, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Where's that?





brogdale said:


> Scilly, I think.



yes.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 4, 2014)

Got to feel sorry for the Sevenstones Lightship.

 

http://magicseaweed.com/Wave-Buoy/62107/


----------



## toggle (Feb 4, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Sure is, Bish....
> 
> http://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/isobaric/1000hPa/orthographic=-14.90,50.54,1349
> 
> Jesus, that looks nasty.



oh fuck, this is the milder side of it


----------



## toggle (Feb 4, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> Got to feel sorry for the Sevenstones Lightship.
> 
> View attachment 47765
> 
> http://magicseaweed.com/Wave-Buoy/62107/



penzance  and porthleven are at 11 and rising. keeping an eye on perranporth. will the pub make it through the night?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 4, 2014)

Not good.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 4, 2014)

brogdale looks worse for us here tomorrow. Not tonight.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 4, 2014)

Charlie Windsor's put his hand in his pocket to the tune of 50k for the people in Somerset. I can't help thinking he could do more, though to be fair it isn't directly his responsibility. Owen Patterson ought to resign over this, if he had any stones.


----------



## toggle (Feb 4, 2014)

power's out in penzance

railway is out exeter to newton abbot until at least the end of the week. 

police have had 35 weather related 999 calls in the last half hour alone.

and a family in portreath found a sealpup hiding from the storm in their garden earlier today.


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Feb 4, 2014)

toggle said:


> penzance  and porthleven are at 11 and rising. keeping an eye on perranporth. will the pub make it through the night?



Apparently they've evacuated the Watering Hole. Removed all the furniture, the bar... The lot. So I guess the answer will be NO. I'm Falmouth way and it is apocolyptic. Fuckin mental! I'm supposed to be tree felling on the A30 tomorrow...


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 4, 2014)

DaRealSpoon said:


> I'm supposed to be tree felling on the A30 tomorrow...



A busy day looms for me too I suspect!


----------



## toggle (Feb 4, 2014)

DaRealSpoon said:


> Apparently they've evacuated the Watering Hole. Removed all the furniture, the bar... The lot. So I guess the answer will be NO. I'm Falmouth way and it is apocolyptic. Fuckin mental! I'm supposed to be tree felling on the A30 tomorrow...



storm might do that all for you. Don't envy you if you actually have to go out for that though. there's me worrying about hwether I'll make a meeting in plymouth tomorrow.


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Feb 4, 2014)

toggle said:


> storm might do that all for you. Don't envy you if you actually have to go out for that though. there's me worrying about hwether I'll make a meeting in plymouth tomorrow.



Wave if your driving past then, I'll be just north of Bodmin. Look for a chainsaw wielding, hi-viz, man-shaped kite flying off into the air


----------



## existentialist (Feb 4, 2014)

toggle said:


> storm might do that all for you. Don't envy you if you actually have to go out for that though. there's me worrying about hwether I'll make a meeting in plymouth tomorrow.


I am taking an executive decision not to try and battle up the coast tomorrow. As it is, Newgale's still closed, with the (infamous) detour around what will now be absolutely sodden and mud-covered tiny back lanes, and high tide at Solva (a notoriously flood-prone area) is at 0930, right about when I'd be heading through. And that's before we contend with treefall or inland flooding.


----------



## toggle (Feb 4, 2014)

they've put local the local search and rescue guys on alert. looks like they are running out of people who can respond to calls.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 4, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


> brogdale looks worse for us here tomorrow. Not tonight.


Yeah, that's right...through the middle of the day....I'd imagine that it'll get quite funky when you start to feel the effects of the gusting associated with the occluded front that's snaking around our part of the world. Added to which, i think the sharp showers will be giving some very meaty downdrafts.

Real fence (& tree) bothering stuff.






You can see the next little fecker out there, as well. I love the way the BBC weather presenters are mentioning _*"the next sub 950mb storm to come along", *_like that's somehow normal. Speaks volumes about this winter.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 4, 2014)

Just seen that the Low went sub 950 about half an hour ago.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 4, 2014)

Sounds like you guys in the SW are having a wild evening; stay safe ya'll.

This thing has bombed quicker than the Met boys & girls thought.

e2a : ECM (Reading) has just progged this centre down to 943mb! FS


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 4, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Sounds like you guys in the SW are having a wild evening; stay safe ya'll.
> 
> This thing has bombed quicker than the Met boys & girls thought.


I'm in weston -super-mare. It's crazy. I walked out of the station and had my very heavy backpack (full) blown clean away. Walking to tescos was dangerous, all sorts of stuff flying around.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 4, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> I'm in weston -super-mare. It's crazy. I walked out of the station and had my very heavy backpack blown clean away. Walking to tescos was dangerous, all sorts of stuff flying around.



Proper nasty tonight. Get in the boozer sharpish!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 4, 2014)

brogdale said:


> e2a : ECM (Reading) has just progged this centre down to 943mb! FS


----------



## brogdale (Feb 4, 2014)

This is the (GFS) forecast for the Jet Stream on Saturday....



That don't look like a Feb Jet at all...this is the month in which the Atlantic is meant to calm down a bit. This looks like a monster, and we're under the 'left exit'/development area!


----------



## 2hats (Feb 4, 2014)

Shipping forecast listing sea state as *phenomenal* once again for Plymouth, Biscay, Fitzroy and Sole with plenty of *violent storm 11*.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 4, 2014)

Wonder what the surf is like...


----------



## brogdale (Feb 4, 2014)

8ball said:


> Wonder what the surf is like...


 up


----------



## Dan U (Feb 4, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> I'm in weston -super-mare. It's crazy. I walked out of the station and had my very heavy backpack (full) blown clean away. Walking to tescos was dangerous, all sorts of stuff flying around.



Feels wrong to like this post, so bloody hell.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 4, 2014)

brogdale what's it gonna be like up our way?


----------



## brogdale (Feb 4, 2014)

Dan U said:


> brogdale what's it gonna be like up our way?


 
Unpleasant, but not on a par with the Christmas event or what they're getting down west. There will be rain, though.


----------



## elbows (Feb 4, 2014)

15000 homes without power apparently.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 4, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Unpleasant, but not on a par with the Christmas event or what they're getting down west. There will be rain, though.



Cheers. Got some driving to do tomorrow, will avoid the Mole then.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 4, 2014)

Dan U said:


> Cheers. Got some driving to do tomorrow, will avoid the Mole then.



Wise. I popped over to West Kent today and saw quite a few new lakes.


----------



## felixthecat (Feb 4, 2014)

It's reet nasty here (west wiltshire)


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 4, 2014)

A touch chaotic down in Cornwall.

http://www.piratefm.co.uk/travel/


----------



## existentialist (Feb 4, 2014)

Amusingly, this image may update live. At the moment, we've got 55kt gusts - although it sounds more blowy than that outside (these are live updates from Milford Haven).






The barometer's quite fun, too:


----------



## existentialist (Feb 4, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


> A touch chaotic down in Cornwall.
> 
> http://www.piratefm.co.uk/travel/


There's not going to be many trees left by the end of the night!


----------



## brogdale (Feb 4, 2014)

existentialist said:


> Amusingly, this image may update live. At the moment, we've got 55kt gusts - although it sounds more blowy than that outside.


 
Good stuff; should be interesting when the "eye"/centre of the thing travels over you.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 4, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Good stuff; should be interesting when the "eye"/centre of the thing travels over you.


Got an ETA for that?


----------



## brogdale (Feb 4, 2014)

existentialist said:


> Got an ETA for that?


Not really, but I'd think early hours at a guess.

e2a : actually, looking at the synoptic charts, I don't think that the slack isobars of the centre will make landfall near you. The thing is presently centred just off the far SW of Ireland, and by midday tomorrow is progged over Dublin.


----------



## moon (Feb 4, 2014)

Tis very gusty here on the edge of london.
Hold tight folks..


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 4, 2014)

Gusts of 89mph recorded at Berry Head, Devon.


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Feb 4, 2014)

8ball said:


> Wonder what the surf is like...



I was out in it this morning, was actually only about 5/6ft and clean on North coast. Was blowing right out toward the end though and that is the way it will be mostly everywhere down here for a few days. Red bull storm surfers are supposedly going to be at Sennen tomorrow. Good luck to them, way beyong my ken.


----------



## 2hats (Feb 4, 2014)

Radar hinting at squall lines developing behind the main rain front and the lightning detectors are picking up sferics off the SW coast.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 4, 2014)

2hats said:


> Radar hinting at squall lines developing behind the main rain front and the lightning detectors are picking up sferics off the SW coast.


 Hints of some bow line (like) radar returns. That'll give some sferics, but most appear to be associated with the swarm of convective cells out behind the fronts.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 4, 2014)

DaRealSpoon said:


> I was out in it this morning, was actually only about 5/6ft and clean on North coast. Was blowing right out toward the end though and that is the way it will be mostly everywhere down here for a few days. Red bull storm surfers are supposedly going to be at Sennen tomorrow. Good luck to them, way beyong my ken.


 
My Dad was near Newgale when that bus got swamped - he said they were out having a whale of a time.


----------



## _pH_ (Feb 4, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Gusts of 89mph recorded at Berry Head, Devon.


It always feels like that there! My mum's just down the road from Berry Head, maybe I should ring to see if she's ok...


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 4, 2014)

Been raining and winding (?) for three hours. Won't stop till 24 hours have passed according to the Metoffice. Right under another gusty squally low pressure zone. Relentless. Can't say i'm looking forward to trying to sleep tonight.


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Feb 4, 2014)

8ball said:


> My Dad was near Newgale when that bus got swamped - he said they were out having a whale of a time.



I admit, I have been in a personal dilemma during this winters storms. It's bought with it some of the best surfs I've had in over a year... But work wise it's been a nightmare, and living in a field that is constantly 3inches under water is starting to grate...


----------



## brogdale (Feb 4, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Been raining and winding (?) for three hours. Won't stop till 24 hours have passed according to the Metoffice. Right under another gusty squally low pressure zone. Relentless. Can't say i'm looking forward to trying to sleep tonight.


 Where you at?

Proper classic shape, this one..

http://www.sat24.com/en/eu?ir=true


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 4, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Where you at?
> 
> Proper classic shape, this one..
> 
> http://www.sat24.com/en/eu?ir=true



just south of bristol. 

it's almost wuthering here! Heathcliffe! It's me Kathy! Come home! Let me into your windows!


----------



## brogdale (Feb 4, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


>



Looks like you've just gone Amber Bish.

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public/...&zoom=5&lon=-3.50&lat=55.50&fcTime=1391472000


----------



## brogdale (Feb 4, 2014)

...and no sign of any change...

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-26035460


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 4, 2014)

And here's the weather report just in from Upper Plumstead: audible, becoming noticeable.


----------



## toggle (Feb 4, 2014)

8ball said:


> Wonder what the surf is like...



'no fucking way' is the commentary i'm picking up


----------



## toggle (Feb 4, 2014)

elbows said:


> 15000 homes without power apparently.




that's the area round by Ground Elder


----------



## 2hats (Feb 4, 2014)

Minor distraction from the current show: some of the models are hinting at a little snow (generally in western areas) in the second half of next week.

Flooding in Cork and the (UK) Met Office have issued an amber warning for wind on the south coast and for the SE for tomorrow morning.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 4, 2014)

105!


> *BBC Radio Cornwall* ‏@BBCCornwall  4h
> Weather station on St.Martins Isles of Scilly has reported gusts of 105 mph says harbour master @StMarysHbr on @BBCCornwall


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 4, 2014)

ddraig said:


> 105!


----------



## clicker (Feb 5, 2014)

http://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/isobaric/1000hPa/orthographic=3.33,54.48,2048

I wouldnt fancy being on the holyhead to dun laoighire ferry tonight


----------



## Chairman Meow (Feb 5, 2014)

Look like Cork got a bashing, the entire city centre is under water (again). Thats what happens I guess if you build a city on a marsh. I was always glad I lived at the top of a big hill when I lived there.

In contrast we had a 500 hectare bushfire 10k from my work yesterday, thankfully no lives or houses were lost. Talk about moving from one extreme to the other though!


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 5, 2014)

clicker said:


> http://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/isobaric/1000hPa/orthographic=3.33,54.48,2048
> 
> I wouldnt fancy being on the holyhead to dun laoighire ferry tonight



Cornwall is about to get mental

Edit: I can't look away from that link you posted, strongest wind anywhere in the world right now.


----------



## toggle (Feb 5, 2014)

lizzieloo said:


> Cornwall is about to get mental
> 
> Edit: I can't look away from that link you posted, strongest wind anywhere in the world right now.




not too bad here atm, a bit blowy, but no worse than it was when i was walking home from work yesterday. much calmer than a few hours ago. if it is going to get worse than it was earlier, I'm glad i was able to cancel the plans I had for going out, there was a bus blown over near truro a few hours ago.


----------



## Voley (Feb 5, 2014)

Gusts of over 100 mph here last night.  Locally referred to as a 'stiff sea breeze.' Expecting a crazy day at work today. I predict at least one conversation where I have to argue why I shouldn't send someone up a ladder just at this very moment.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 5, 2014)

Wind picking up over here now! Busy day ahead!


----------



## Voley (Feb 5, 2014)

Just had a look out the window and there's a circular metal tube-like object in our garden that looks remarkably like next door's chimney.


----------



## barney_pig (Feb 5, 2014)

Of course the worst part of all this is that the Daily Express has been proved right.


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 5, 2014)

If they say MEGA STORM every day they're bound to hit the jackpot every now and then


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 5, 2014)

This is relentless. I suppose it's a bit disingenuous to blame the government for the rain, though policies ignoring climate change must now be considered insane, but something will need to be done. Right now it's throughly pissing down, most of the fields are increasingly saturated and the drainage system is struggling. There's going to be nothing left at this rate! It's dark and windy and it looks set to remain like this until tomorrow morning - and then more for the weekend as well!


----------



## likesfish (Feb 5, 2014)

Its an AMBER WEATHER ALERT!
 Wtf does that mean


----------



## brogdale (Feb 5, 2014)

Saturday!

Bullseye.   If GFS are seeing that track correctly, that's looking very poor for the SW.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 5, 2014)

likesfish said:


> Its an AMBER WEATHER ALERT!
> Wtf does that mean



Precisely this...



> Winds are expected to gust to around 70 mph over coasts, and 50-60 mph inland, whilst rain will be heavy at times. The public should be prepared for the risk of disruption to transport and power due to fallen trees. Additionally, large waves bring the risk of flooding in some coastal areas.
> 
> 
> The deep area of low pressure will migrate only slowly northwards during Wednesday, swinging bands of rain and strong winds across the entire country. A swathe of strong southwesterly winds will run along southern counties, slowly easing from the west during the afternoon.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 5, 2014)

Reports on twitter the seawall at Dawlish has collapsed and the railway line is 'dangling in the air' 

I am guessing the like was closed and I suspect is going to stay closed for some time if this is true. 

They've only just reopened a landslide line near me since Christmas Eve which was not as serious sounding


----------



## Ground Elder (Feb 5, 2014)

Electricity back on now. Cancelled today at work as it doesn't seem worth the risk, what with double deckers blowing over,  random holes appearing all over the place and the sea hurling the rocks and seals at bulidings. Sitting in bed watching the waves instead .


----------



## kebabking (Feb 5, 2014)

Ground Elder said:


> Electricity back on now. Cancelled today at work as it doesn't seem worth the risk, what with double deckers blowing over,  random holes appearing all over the place and the sea hurling the rocks and seals at bulidings. Sitting in bed watching the waves instead .



Stormageddon?

this all sounds very biblical - have you got Gays in your village?


----------



## Tankus (Feb 5, 2014)

Up in the valley's at the mo.......rain and wind , but not ......._woah !!_


----------



## brogdale (Feb 5, 2014)

Impressive Sat image of the storm...as it was yesterday pm...

http://www.woksat.info/etcwb04/wb04-1408-f-apt-w.html


----------



## DRINK? (Feb 5, 2014)

sure all this rain can't be good for my early onions


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 5, 2014)

BBC News - the road to Portland closed. Dawlish is a lovely word, poor fucking place


----------



## Ground Elder (Feb 5, 2014)

kebabking said:


> Stormageddon?
> 
> this all sounds very biblical - have you got Gays in your village?


There are gays in my village, but they are not allowed to stay the night.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 5, 2014)

The wind in E7 is well lively  Either unusually strong, or just coming in from a different angle. It's gusting round my air bricks


----------



## Dr Jon (Feb 5, 2014)

Dan U said:


> Reports on twitter the seawall at Dawlish has collapsed and the railway line is 'dangling in the air'


Beeb news has pics:


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 5, 2014)

The tree branches are swaying a bit up here in the north. Don't think it'll make the news.


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 5, 2014)

They had best hurry up and rebuild the old LSWR inland route, that Devon sea line is pretty but falls over all the time.


----------



## kebabking (Feb 5, 2014)

Ground Elder said:


> There are gays in my village, but they are not allowed to stay the night.



Furriners then?

stay safe.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 5, 2014)

DRINK? said:


> sure all this rain can't be good for my early onions


Yeah, and those trousers don't help! :O

I'm seriously fucking fed up with all this weather now.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 5, 2014)

Dogsauce said:


> They had best hurry up and rebuild the old LSWR inland route, that Devon sea line is pretty but falls over all the time.


Teehee, here's a quote from 2009:



> Chris Aldridge, principal route planner at Network Rail Western, said: "Our civil engineers have reviewed it and have come to the conclusion that Dawlish sea protection is sustainable at least for 20 years and are reviewing that process for beyond that 20 years."
> 
> But asked if long-term planning was taking place to look at alternative routes, he told the committee: "It is 'how we would fund that route and what is the real demand for it?' "
> 
> Planning to look at costs was at "very, very early stages", he said.


(from http://www.firstgreatwestern.info/coffeeshop/index.php?topic=5946.0)

I wonder if he's feeling similarly bullish this morning?


----------



## Ground Elder (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## Dan U (Feb 5, 2014)

Dr Jon said:


> Beeb news has pics:



bloody hell.

heard some people losing houses there as well 

eta - must be the houses in Ground Elder's picture. heard a guy on the radio saying he got woken up and told to evacuate, likely the house is not going to be able to be fixed if it doesn't fall down first.


----------



## Ground Elder (Feb 5, 2014)

Clocktower at Kingsand is about to topple


----------



## teqniq (Feb 5, 2014)

fuck, I wouldn't want to be living there


----------



## Crispy (Feb 5, 2014)

The drainpipe that runs inside the wall cavity at the back of our house has completely failed to deal with the weather and there's now a vertical line of damp running all the way down the back of the spare room.

I have a horrible feeling we'll have to pay to get it converted to a proper external gutter and downpipe, like most of the neighbours have. What a stupid design in the first place.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 5, 2014)

Crispy said:


> The drainpipe that runs inside the wall cavity


----------



## TruXta (Feb 5, 2014)

Wind and rain picking up here in SE20. Can't say I'm looking forward to going up to Brixton later, assuming the trains are running.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 5, 2014)

West Pier at Brighton has taken a battering, well what is left of it

http://www.theargus.co.uk/news/1098..._West_Pier_falls_victim_to_the_sea/?ref=var_0


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 5, 2014)

Oh God, suddenly not fancying the picket line tomorrow...


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 5, 2014)

Ground Elder said:


>


----------



## brogdale (Feb 5, 2014)

My goodness, the damage goes well beyond the railway line; looks like some of the railway cottages have been properly undermined as well...


----------



## brogdale (Feb 5, 2014)

Holy moly.....

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public/weather/warnings/#?tab=warnings&regionName=se&fcTime=1391558400

Permanent warnings till Sunday!


----------



## moon (Feb 5, 2014)

Dawlish is falling into the sea


----------



## Dan U (Feb 5, 2014)

brogdale said:


> My goodness, the damage goes well beyond the railway line; looks like some of the railway cottages have been properly undermined as well...



Dr Jon posted this link earlier, it has a vid clip if you scroll down of one of the homeowners speaking

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-26042990

looks and sounds horrendous


----------



## Dr Jon (Feb 5, 2014)

existentialist said:


> Teehee, here's a quote from 2009:
> 
> 
> (from http://www.firstgreatwestern.info/coffeeshop/index.php?topic=5946.0)
> ...


This is precisely why engineers, not bean-counters or politicians, should have the final say in important decisions.


----------



## ChrisD (Feb 5, 2014)

I was there on Sunday....This is the Streetview image of that bit of Dawlish.  Feel sorry for all those near coast. The coastal footpath is on the far side of the sea wall and annoyingly the national cycle network goes along a horrid main road the other side of these houses. 

Bet they wish they had got the road adopted instead of all spending money on the "private road - keep out signs".


----------



## Tankus (Feb 5, 2014)

Won't the rail company have to replace it ?


----------



## brogdale (Feb 5, 2014)

Dan U said:


> Dr Jon posted this link earlier, it has a vid clip if you scroll down of one of the homeowners speaking
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-26042990
> 
> looks and sounds horrendous


Sure does.

And if Saturday's event pans out like Exeter think, that looks like another ''direct hit' for the South (W) coast, before the storm pulls away and gives N.Cornwall/Devon & W. Wales a real kicking:-






e2a : the track of this thing is all important...really needs watching as MetO update.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 5, 2014)




----------



## barney_pig (Feb 5, 2014)

Porthleven harbour defence failed last night, a dozen boats sank


----------



## ChrisD (Feb 5, 2014)

Tankus said:


> Won't the rail company have to replace it ?



I think the rail infrastructure can be sorted without mending their precious private road....
just when we thought it was getting better unexploded grenade found under Exmouth ice cream kiosk !
http://www.exeterexpressandecho.co....oute-Exmouth/story-20565046-detail/story.html


----------



## kebabking (Feb 5, 2014)

brogdale said:


> My goodness...



i didn't want to like your post, because, well, its just dreadful news - but i would like to congratulate you on your remarkable understatement.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 5, 2014)

kebabking said:


> i didn't want to like your post, because, well, its just dreadful news - but i would like to congratulate you on your remarkable understatement.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 5, 2014)

Crispy said:


> The drainpipe that runs inside the wall cavity at the back of our house has completely failed to deal with the weather and there's now a vertical line of damp running all the way down the back of the spare room.
> 
> I have a horrible feeling we'll have to pay to get it converted to a proper external gutter and downpipe, like most of the neighbours have. What a stupid design in the first place.



I have damp spots (that have made the paint flake off and are moist during rainstorms) - they are internal effing pipes?! There are external ones quite near them and I can hear upstairs' water through them... Stupid question - _pipes inside the wall are leaking?1_


----------



## kittyP (Feb 5, 2014)

Dr Jon said:


> Beeb news has pics:



I was just coming to post that. 

It is really quite serious isn't it


----------



## tommers (Feb 5, 2014)

Could be internal pipes (e. g.  heating)  but more likely to be something else tbh. I have similar in our kitchen and not figured it out yet. 

I have never heard of an internal drainpipe.   That is mental.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 5, 2014)

5t3IIa said:


> I have damp spots (that have made the paint flake off and are moist during rainstorms) - they are internal effing pipes?! There are external ones quite near them and I can hear upstairs' water through them... Stupid question - _pipes inside the wall are leaking?1_


If you have external drainpipes, you don't have internal ones. The flaw with ours is that the pipe is too narrow, and there isn't a watertight seal at the top, so when there's lots of rain, it backs up and spills over the top of the pipe, at the top of the wall but under the roof surface itself.

There's nothing wrong with internal drainpipes per se. A great many buildings have them. But they usually have a better design and build quality than the one in our house.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 5, 2014)

Crispy said:


> If you have external drainpipes, you don't have internal ones. The flaw with ours is that the pipe is too narrow, and there isn't a watertight seal at the top, so when there's lots of rain, it backs up and spills over the top of the pipe, at the top of the wall but under the roof surface itself.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with internal drainpipes per se. A great many buildings have them. But they usually have a better design and build quality than the one in our house.



Where's the damp patch coming from then? 

You don't have to answer this


----------



## Crispy (Feb 5, 2014)

5t3IIa said:


> Where's the damp patch coming from then?
> 
> You don't have to answer this



It depends entirely where the damp patches are. Something is leaking, and it might not be near where you're seeing the damp on the inside, as water can find its way through from remote places.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 5, 2014)

tommers said:


> Could be internal pipes (e. g.  heating)  but more likely to be something else tbh. I have similar in our kitchen and not figured it out yet.
> 
> I have never heard of an internal drainpipe.   That is mental.



It's near the window but not near the frame in any obvious way  This is a wonderfully solid Victoria house in all other respects (not drafts, well-fitted uPVC windows and doors etc) but there are a few of these damp patches


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 5, 2014)

Crispy said:


> It depends entirely where the damp patches are. Something is leaking, and it might not be near where you're seeing the damp on the inside, as water can find its way through from remote places.



Cheers. I showed the landlord (he lives upstairs) and he said "Do you want me to do something about it??? " and I said "Nooooo, I'm just showing you so you know. It's your house"


----------



## toggle (Feb 5, 2014)

Ground Elder said:


> Electricity back on now. Cancelled today at work as it doesn't seem worth the risk, what with double deckers blowing over,  random holes appearing all over the place and the sea hurling the rocks and seals at bulidings. Sitting in bed watching the waves instead .



glad you're ok.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 5, 2014)

Out there, just North of the Azores, there's the beast; "*Qumaira", *or 'strike 4' as some are calling it. I regret to say that the early signs are not encouraging; the jet seems to be generating rates of cyclogenesis consistent with this being the worst of the bunch.

Esp. from 14.00 hrs onwards:-

http://www.yr.no/satellitt/europa_animasjon.html
*
*


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 5, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Out there, just North of the Azores, there's the beast; "*Qumaira", *or 'strike 4' as some are calling it. I regret to say that the early signs are not encouraging; the jet seems to be generating rates of cyclogenesis consistent with this being the worst of the bunch.
> 
> Esp. from 14.00 hrs onwards:-
> 
> http://www.yr.no/satellitt/europa_animasjon.html



Does this mean, in short, that there's more and more of this due?


----------



## brogdale (Feb 5, 2014)

5t3IIa said:


> Does this mean, in short, that there's more and more of this due?


 In short; yes, plenty.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 5, 2014)

brogdale said:


> In short; yes, plenty.



'Like' for being up on this


----------



## toggle (Feb 5, 2014)

barney_pig said:


> Porthleven harbour defence failed last night, a dozen boats sank



in between the inner and outer harbour, they put a temporary wall, I think made out of something akin to giant railway sleepers. that's what went . the damage to the boats was made worse by storm watchers driving down and parking in the way. I love seeing the coast in the storm, it's one of the few really really awesome things about winter in Cornwall and that is one of the most spectacular places to see waves coming in. but it takes a special kind of idiot to drive down there in the weather last night to park next to a harbour in the storm when they could see what was happening. 


eta: 70 foot waves reported down near penzance yesterday



kittyP said:


> I was just coming to post that.
> 
> It is really quite serious isn't it



yep. it's not like they haven't been warned that route was at risk for a while and there are a lot of people who have been trying to push reopening one of the pre beaching routes, like the one through oakhampton for exactly this reason.

there won't be trains running between exeter and newton abbot for quite a while. they aren't even planning to run replacement busses for a few days because of the road conditions. they are running trains east and west of that. and some of the branch lines are running. but we're fucked for the near future.


----------



## toggle (Feb 5, 2014)

brogdale said:


> In short; yes, plenty.



fuck.


----------



## andysays (Feb 5, 2014)

toggle said:


> ...it's not like they haven't been warned that route was at risk for a while and there are a lot of people who have been trying to push reopening one of the pre beaching routes, like the one through oakhampton for exactly this reason...



Amusing Freudian slip - it's Beeching - but thanks for answering my unasked question about whether there was ever a route to Cornwall that didn't involve riding along the sea front at Dawlish


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 5, 2014)

Bit of Brighton chaos -


----------



## brogdale (Feb 5, 2014)

Watch out Wales!

A forecast for max wind gusts at middle of day on Saturday....


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 5, 2014)

^^ fucking nora!


----------



## Crispy (Feb 5, 2014)

Fucking hell, Pembrokeshire's gonna get it!


----------



## Voley (Feb 5, 2014)

Very busy day at work today, loads of trees down, fences on the move, slates off roofs etc. Did have the expected 'No I can't send someone up a ladder in a gale' conversation as predicted. Tree surgeons were on top form it's gotta be said. Dealt with a very heavy workload really well.


----------



## Voley (Feb 5, 2014)

Power's still on/off here atm and it's still blowy but the 'chimney' that landed in our garden turned out to be the inside of someone's pedal bin.  Quite where the fuck that came from is beyond me. The Scillies probably.


----------



## wiskey (Feb 5, 2014)

There is a lot of weather outside (Bristol)


----------



## brogdale (Feb 5, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Fucking hell, Pembrokeshire's gonna get it!



Yep, but still plenty of time for the models to forecast different tracks for Qumaira; 100 or so miles to the south and the S.coast & South get it.


----------



## 2hats (Feb 5, 2014)

Still Saturday's to come yet and some models are hinting at the possibility of a very big storm next Tuesday.


----------



## treelover (Feb 5, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Bit of Brighton chaos -



Looks like a monster from Doctor Who


----------



## brogdale (Feb 5, 2014)

2hats said:


> Still Saturday's to come yet and some models are hinting at the possibility of a very big storm next Tuesday.


ECM seems a little isolated on the progged Mon/Tue event, but what they're forecasting looks truly monstrous. 

The model differences are understandable though, given that the jet is so energised and it's things happening near the Gulf of Mexico and off the Eastern seaboard over the next few days that will determine the fate of this potential storm.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 5, 2014)

GFS certainly see the jet streak that could develop the system, but its whether or not a wave disturbance coincides with that streak and forms under it, I suppose. Potentially very concerning.


----------



## toggle (Feb 5, 2014)

on my facebook:
*
National Maritime Museum Cornwall*
We are sorry: really, really sorry. We had a customer complaint today as the lenses of our webcams were a bit grubby. Completely unacceptable! It's just that no one wanted to risk going out onto the top of the tower in a Storm Force 10 wind. Pathetic of us, we agree. We will try harder: honest.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 5, 2014)

You know it's this kind of workshy ' can't be bothered to climb up in a hurricane' attitude that's turned this country into Broken britain.

Katie hopkins would do it!


----------



## existentialist (Feb 5, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Fucking hell, Pembrokeshire's gonna get it!


That's OK. I shall be tucked up in a warm training room at midday on Saturday, in Narberth, which is plumb centre of Pembrokeshire, teaching 25 people (assuming they can get there) all about suicide and risk assessment. So long as it's driveable in the morning and evening, I'm all right, Jack


----------



## 2hats (Feb 5, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Potentially very concerning.



_Some_ GFS ensemble runs and NAVGEM now agreeing with ECM.


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 5, 2014)

As long as it's alright in St Anne's on Sea valentines weekend it'll be reet


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 5, 2014)

existentialist said:


> That's OK. I shall be tucked up in a warm training room at midday on Saturday, in Narberth, which is plumb centre of Pembrokeshire, teaching 25 people (assuming they can get there) all about suicide and risk assessment. So long as it's driveable in the morning and evening, I'm all right, Jack


Why are you teaching people about suicide in Narberth plumb Centre? Of all the building trades I'd of though plumbers had pretty good lives and high self esteem.


----------



## Nylock (Feb 6, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> You know it's this kind of workshy ' can't be bothered to climb up in a hurricane' attitude that's turned this country into Broken britain.
> 
> Katie hopkins would do it!


I wish she fucking would -holding a massive parasol as well!


----------



## free spirit (Feb 6, 2014)

Crispy said:


> The drainpipe that runs inside the wall cavity at the back of our house has completely failed to deal with the weather and there's now a vertical line of damp running all the way down the back of the spare room.
> 
> I have a horrible feeling we'll have to pay to get it converted to a proper external gutter and downpipe, like most of the neighbours have. What a stupid design in the first place.


critical question though is... are there an leaks from the rest of the roof?


----------



## Crispy (Feb 6, 2014)

free spirit said:


> critical question though is... are there an leaks from the rest of the roof?


None at all 
(and I've been up there lots recently, putting proper insulation in)


----------



## kebabking (Feb 6, 2014)

Nylock said:


> I wish she fucking would -holding a massive parasol as well!



oh no, she might let go of the parasol at the critical moment - a batman costume is what you need. stitched in wings - she'd never get out of that fucker...


----------



## wiskey (Feb 6, 2014)

free spirit said:


> critical question though is... are there an leaks from the rest of the roof?


We still have no kitchen lighting after water poured through the lights on 23rd December. We are surviving by fairy lights. I hate my landlord.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 6, 2014)

wiskey said:


> We still have no kitchen lighting after water poured through the lights on 23rd December. We are surviving by fairy lights. I hate my landlord.



That's fucking bollocks!


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 6, 2014)

Nylock said:


> I wish she fucking would -holding a massive parasol as well!


...and made of metal!


----------



## co-op (Feb 6, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> ...and made of metal!



and wearing a powerfully magnetic glove


----------



## wiskey (Feb 6, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


> That's fucking bollocks!


It it when your 7 week old baby needs bottles 4 times a night! She's 13 weeks now and has just started sleeping for most of the night but I have to say it's been inconvenient to say the least.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 6, 2014)

Can't imagine that wiskey. Rubbish


----------



## wiskey (Feb 6, 2014)

I think I'm going to Send An Email... (again )


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 6, 2014)

...while surrounded by sharks with machine guns made of lightning.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 6, 2014)

Uh oh....

http://www.raintoday.co.uk/


----------



## brogdale (Feb 6, 2014)

Having seen the radars I can see why the MetO have gone "Amber" for the rain that's about to fall over the next 24 hrs, but I'm a little suspicious of the line drawn to differentiate the Yellow/Amber warnings. I think I know enough about the weather to figure that the rain isn't suddenly and miraculously going to lessen in intensity as it reaches the edge of Greater London; AFAIK the London Boroughs have not developed some force-field rain-shield?

Hmmmm

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public/weather/warnings/#?tab=warnings&regionName=se&fcTime=1391644800


----------



## Leafster (Feb 6, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Having seen the radars I can see why the MetO have gone "Amber" for the rain that's about to fall over the next 24 hrs, but I'm a little suspicious of the line drawn to differentiate the Yellow/Amber warnings. I think I know enough about the weather to figure that the rain isn't suddenly and miraculously going to lessen in intensity as it reaches the edge of Greater London; AFAIK the London Boroughs have not developed some force-field rain-shield?
> 
> Hmmmm
> 
> http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public/weather/warnings/#?tab=warnings&regionName=se&fcTime=1391644800


Maybe it's to do with the MetO's impact matrix? Perhaps they feel the likelihood of rain is similar but the impact will be less?


----------



## Shirl (Feb 6, 2014)

existentialist said:


> That's OK. I shall be tucked up in a warm training room at midday on Saturday, in Narberth, which is plumb centre of Pembrokeshire, teaching 25 people (assuming they can get there) all about suicide and risk assessment. So long as it's driveable in the morning and evening, I'm all right, Jack



At midday Saturday I'll be here right on the coast at Dinas Cross


----------



## brogdale (Feb 6, 2014)

Leafster said:


> Maybe it's to do with the MetO's impact matrix? Perhaps they feel the likelihood of rain is similar but the impact will be less?



Yes, I'm sure that's what they'd say; on the matrix it can only be impact that's different, because at that small geographical scale the atmospheric likelihood would have to be similar. I'm still a bit puzzled about why the likely, potential impacts of the rain on saturated ground would be perceived as different.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 6, 2014)

brogdale said:


> AFAIK the London Boroughs have not developed some force-field rain-shield?



it's the M25


----------



## brogdale (Feb 6, 2014)

Dan U said:


> it's the M25




But seriously, if they're after "impact"...tonight's (tubeless) rush hour, under the sort of rainfall shown to our South on the radars, could be quite messy.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 6, 2014)

Shirl said:


> At midday Saturday I'll be here right on the coast at Dinas Cross


It'll be...scenic


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 6, 2014)

It's raining, again. 

David Starkey is on Question Time tonight.

Katie Hopkins is still at large in the community.

Why God Why! I sacrificed all the goats I could find!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 6, 2014)

Just got handed a soggy copy of the Watchtower from Theresa. Yep, it's raining here too & it's all God's fault!


----------



## sptme (Feb 6, 2014)

Soggy cop. Lol


----------



## Bitter&Twisted (Feb 6, 2014)

wiskey said:


> I think I'm going to Send An Email... (again )





Forget emails!  Get writing.  As in an old-fashioned pen-to-paper letter sent by post and keep a copy for future reference  You can prove an email has been sent but not that it has been read and understood.  Just in case you get into a dispute with your landlord later about consequential damage etcetera.


----------



## wiskey (Feb 6, 2014)

Bitter&Twisted said:


> Forget emails!  Get writing.  As in an old-fashioned pen-to-paper letter sent by post and keep a copy for future reference  You can prove an email has been sent but not that it has been read and understood.  Just in case you get into a dispute with your landlord later about consequential damage etcetera.


He's replied. 
We're just too accommodating in case he puts the rent up 

Anyway, I am preparing to go out into the rain again...


----------



## ddraig (Feb 6, 2014)




----------



## brogdale (Feb 6, 2014)

brogdale said:


> But seriously, if they're after "impact"...tonight's (tubeless) rush hour, under the sort of rainfall shown to our South on the radars, could be quite messy.



...and, as if to make the point, the A22 Godstone Rd. between Purley and Whyteleafe is now closed due to flooding. Mrs B confirms that there is already considerable traffic meltdown out there.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 6, 2014)

brogdale said:


> ...and, as if to make the point, the A22 Godstone Rd. between Purley and Whyteleafe is now closed due to flooding. Mrs B confirms that there is already considerable traffic meltdown out there.



i drove past there yesterday and everyone was ignoring the 'road closed' signs just by Tesco. They were half pulled to one side so I suspect they have had intermittent flooding. I turned left up to Sanderstead so didn't get all the way down to see if anyone was turning around.

Mrs has gone to Bluewater today with the nipper


----------



## brogdale (Feb 6, 2014)

Dan U said:


> i drove past there yesterday and everyone was ignoring the 'road closed' signs just by Tesco. They were half pulled to one side so I suspect they have had intermittent flooding. I turned left up to Sanderstead so didn't get all the way down to see if anyone was turning around.
> 
> Mrs has gone to Bluewater today with the nipper



Yeah, this is what Whyteleafe looked like last night...






Bluewater!


----------



## Dan U (Feb 6, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Yeah, this is what Whyteleafe looked like last night...
> 
> 
> Bluewater!



bloody hell. gonna get worse I suspect.

i know, she has gone cos it is dry and to get the boy out of the house for a few hours. told her she was mad.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 6, 2014)

and here is the explanation brogdale (although you prob knew this)



> More than half an inch (12mm) of rain fell yesterday onto saturated ground. The A22 remained closed this morning at Whytealeafe, near Caterham, due to flooding caused by the *emergence of the Caterham bourne stream, which only appears at times of severe rainfall. It has been flowing like a river off the hills of Woldingham and Warlingham and pouring through Whyteleafe, flooding basements, the A22, gardens and low-lying land*. The flooding here is likely to be exacerbated by the heavy rain, said Mr Currie, who is editor of Weather Eye magazine and author of The Surrey Weather Book.



http://www.dorkingandleatherheadadv...loods-Surrey/story-20572778-detail/story.html


----------



## brogdale (Feb 6, 2014)

Dan U said:


> and here is the explanation brogdale (although you prob knew this)
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dorkingandleatherheadadv...loods-Surrey/story-20572778-detail/story.html



Yep, a sound account from Coulsdon's favourite Weatherman!

After the really bad 2000 flooding, (remember that?), it looked like the remedial work to control the bourne had worked, but this winter has found it lacking.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 6, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Yep, a sound account from Coulsdon's favourite Weatherman!
> 
> After the really bad 2000 flooding, (remember that?), it looked like the remedial work to control the bourne had worked, but this winter has found it lacking.



Yes, i do. Was living in Wallington funnily enough.


----------



## Dr Jon (Feb 6, 2014)

I'm just wondering whether this will bankrupt some insurance companies?
I know that insurers were the first businesses to take climate change seriously, but I'm not sure they will have planned for this sort of thing???


----------



## Leafster (Feb 6, 2014)

The A22 in Whyteleafe keeps opening and closing. I "think" it's currently open but the rain's about to come again so I expect it'll be closed again later.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 6, 2014)

Dr Jon said:


> I'm just wondering whether this will bankrupt some insurance companies?
> I know that insurers were the first businesses to take climate change seriously, but I'm not sure they will have planned for this sort of thing???



does kabbes still post here? as an acturial sort he maybe well placed to answer


----------



## brogdale (Feb 6, 2014)

Leafster said:


> The A22 in Whyteleafe keeps opening and closing. I "think" it's currently open but the rain's about to come again so I expect it'll be closed again later.



Red stuff says road closed, I think?


----------



## Leafster (Feb 6, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Yep, a sound account from Coulsdon's favourite Weatherman!
> 
> After the really bad 2000 flooding, (remember that?), it looked like the remedial work to control the bourne had worked, but this winter has found it lacking.


I remember the flooding in 2000 too.

I read on another website the ground water levels in the Bourne valley (Woldingham, Caterham, Whyteleafe & Kenley I guess) are usually around 25 metres below the surface in the summer. They're currently at, and in places, above ground level.


----------



## Leafster (Feb 6, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Red stuff says road closed, I think?


I was planning a trip out to Sanderstead at lunchtime but didn't fancy sitting in a queue of traffic just to get to the roundabout. 

I'll see what it's like later...


----------



## brogdale (Feb 6, 2014)

Leafster said:


> I remember the flooding in 2000 too.
> 
> I read on another website the ground water levels in the Bourne valley (Woldingham, Caterham, Whyteleafe & Kenley I guess) are usually around 25 metres below the surface in the summer. They're currently at, and in places, above ground level.



tbh, the bourne is doing exactly what (winter)bournes do, but I really did think that they'd properly culverted it after 2000; obviously not!


----------



## Leafster (Feb 6, 2014)

brogdale said:


> tbh, the bourne is doing exactly what (winter)bournes do, but I really did think that they'd properly culverted it after 2000; obviously not!


True, but I guess the problem might be that if you get the water into the Bourne quicker and keep it there then it goes down stream quicker and then the Wandle (?) would have even more water in it causing flooding there instead.

TBH, I've not seen what they've done with the Bourne.


----------



## Dr Jon (Feb 6, 2014)

Dan U said:


> does kabbes still post here? as an acturial sort he maybe well placed to answer


He's not posted anything this month.  Hopefully he'll spot this thread and tell us.


----------



## story (Feb 6, 2014)

I've been wondering about the wildlife on saturated land. What will happen to them?

Larger mammals, birds etc. will presumably migrate out of the area: does this mean that there will be increased numbers of badgers, deer etc. in neighbouring lands? And will that lead to territorial disputes and food shortages?

What about the reptiles: I read recently about a farmer who saw a grass snake swimming on their paddock one day, and dead the next. 

Invertebrates: bugs and beetles and slugs and snails and worms etc. What happens to them in a prolonged flood like this? Will the land be depleted of species? How long will it take for the populations to recover?

Also wondering about the microorganisms that live in the soil. What happens to them in a situation like this, I wonder?

And the mycelium population too: does that survive prolonged saturation?

And how fast does saturated land become colonised by marsh-dwelling species?


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 6, 2014)

Maybe we could build a big boat and save two of each....  

Not sure if that's ever been done before but it's got to be worth a try.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 6, 2014)

Here's the Saturday storm in its early stages out there in mid Atlantic, with it's cold front stretching all the way down towards Florida.
Unfortunately for us the Jet above it is streaking along to accelerate its development into something quite potent.








eek!


----------



## brogdale (Feb 6, 2014)

quimcunx said:


> Maybe we could build a big boat and save two of each....
> 
> Not sure if that's ever been done before but it's got to be worth a try.



Noah way!


----------



## TruXta (Feb 6, 2014)

Dr Jon said:


> I'm just wondering whether this will bankrupt some insurance companies?
> I know that insurers were the first businesses to take climate change seriously, but I'm not sure they will have planned for this sort of thing???


I doubt it. They will most certainly have modelled very similar scenarios.


----------



## moon (Feb 6, 2014)

story said:


> I've been wondering about the wildlife on saturated land. What will happen to them?
> 
> Larger mammals, birds etc. will presumably migrate out of the area: does this mean that there will be increased numbers of badgers, deer etc. in neighbouring lands? And will that lead to territorial disputes and food shortages?
> 
> ...


 
And where do the birds go when its really windy...everywhere.. I doubt they are sitting on branches of trees hanging on for dear life.
Maybe they go into hedges and barns etc but is there enough space for lots of birds of diff species to be jostled together.. as well as the birds of prey...

What happens to the birds??


----------



## brogdale (Feb 6, 2014)

moon said:


> And where do the birds go when its really windy...everywhere.. I doubt they are sitting on branches of trees hanging on for dear life.
> Maybe they go into hedges and barns etc but is there enough space for lots of birds of diff species to be jostled together.. as well as the birds of prey...
> 
> What happens to the birds??


 Good account here.


----------



## toggle (Feb 6, 2014)

story said:


> I've been wondering about the wildlife on saturated land. What will happen to them?
> 
> Larger mammals, birds etc. will presumably migrate out of the area: does this mean that there will be increased numbers of badgers, deer etc. in neighbouring lands? And will that lead to territorial disputes and food shortages?
> 
> ...



This came to mind
http://news.nationalgeographic.co.uk/news/2011/03/pictures/110331-pakistan-flood-spider-trees-webs/


----------



## Tankus (Feb 6, 2014)

If we don't get a proper freeze , its going to be a bumper slugfest next summer


----------



## story (Feb 6, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Good account here.




That's interesting, and reassuring too 

But for prolonged shitty weather like this, surely their food sources will be compromised? And if they're cold and wet for long periods, that must impact on them detrimentally too.  And the nesting season is due to start fairly soon....


----------



## Dan U (Feb 6, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Here's the Saturday storm in its early stages out there in mid Atlantic, with it's cold front stretching all the way down towards Florida.
> Unfortunately for us the Jet above it is streaking along to accelerate its development into something quite potent.
> 
> eek!



my cousin is flying over from rural Minnesota tomorrow, it is positively tropical here compared to where she lives. But last time she came was when we had all of that snow in Jan 2011.

she basically turns up when we have pretty shit weather, scoffs at us and leaves


----------



## story (Feb 6, 2014)

Tankus said:


> If we don't get a proper freeze , its going to be a bumper slugfest next summer




Dislike... 

That's probably true for places like here in Brixton, which is wet and warm rather than saturated. The eggs would presumably drown in the actual standing water down there in Zomerzet, I imagine?


----------



## Dan U (Feb 6, 2014)

story said:


> That's interesting, and reassuring too
> 
> But for prolonged shitty weather like this, surely their food sources will be compromised? And if they're cold and wet for long periods, that must impact on them detrimentally too.  And the nesting season is due to start fairly soon....



i certainly heard a farmer interviewed re planted crops recently, he reckoned they could last two weeks under water. this was about a week or so ago on Day 14 or so 

i know thats not animal feed per se, but its all part of the eco system, and our food.

i know our local farmer is getting pretty twitchy as well about getting in to plant etc. our hedgerows have never been so well trimmed and his beef stock so well fed as that is pretty much all he can do atm (and keep ditches clear and pull idiots out of the Mole with his tractor)


----------



## story (Feb 6, 2014)

Dan U said:


> my cousin is flying over from rural Minnesota tomorrow, it is positively tropical here compared to where she lives. But last time she came was when we had all of that snow in Jan 2011.
> 
> she basically turns up when we have pretty shit weather, scoffs at us and leaves




My brother lives in upstate NY and he has shovelled the drive free of snow three times in three days. He and his wife are both off work at the moment because of the shitty weather. He phoned yesterday tell me that they are finally pregnant (YAY, yay and Thrice Yay!! ) and despite this monumental news, we still spent about twenty minutes telling weather stories to each other.


----------



## moon (Feb 6, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Good account here.


 
Thanks  

So they are hanging on for dear life...

'When a storm hits, a passerine bird can alight on the nearest available branch or wire with talons that will reflexively close upon contact and remain closed by default, without added expenditure of energy, until the bird chooses to open them again. If you’ve ever watched a perched bird in a high wind and worried, “Poor squinting thing — could it be blown away and smashed to bits down the road?,” the answer is not unless the perch is blown away with it.'

Will look out for this behaviour too..

''As just one example, Dr. Langham cited the behavior of the birds in his backyard in Washington on the days before Hurricane Sandy arrived. “They were going crazy, eating food in a driving rain and wind when normally they would never have been out in that kind of weather,” he said. “They knew a bigger storm was coming, and they were trying to get food while they could.”


----------



## brogdale (Feb 6, 2014)

moon said:


> Thanks
> 
> So they are hanging on for dear life...



Yep, unlike the Kentish python(s?).....


----------



## moon (Feb 6, 2014)

oh lordy.. giant snakes living in the trees on our streets  luckily the area wasn't flooded, those snakes are very good swimmers...


----------



## kebabking (Feb 6, 2014)

story said:


> I've been wondering about the wildlife on saturated land. What will happen to them?..



from a spectcularly flooded Worcestershire i can confirm that rabbits and foxes have been very badly hit - because of the mildness of autumn/winter so far they been breeding like mad, and now their burrows/dens have been flooded out. 

i went for a walk near Tewkesbury last week and saw tens of rabbit carcasses in the space of a mile or so - it was gopping...

deer seem to be fine - they tend to live in the forests around here which, by and large, are up hills. the problem with the amount of food available for them in the woods has been reduced by a very significant cull in the last few years, before that however it would not have been unusul to find emaciated Deer towards the end of winter. the loss of 'field food' is probably hurting them, but without the cull it would have been catastrophic.


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 6, 2014)

story said:


> I've been wondering about the wildlife on saturated land. What will happen to them?
> 
> Larger mammals, birds etc. will presumably migrate out of the area: does this mean that there will be increased numbers of badgers, deer etc. in neighbouring lands? And will that lead to territorial disputes and food shortages?
> 
> ...



Badgers and that ain't stupid enough to live in a flood plain


----------



## brogdale (Feb 6, 2014)

Shirl said:


> At midday Saturday I'll be here right on the coast at Dinas Cross



Saturday night into Sunday morning looks like being quite epic for those near the sea in Pembrokeshire...are you due to stay right close to the sea?



Even by recent standards, those wave heights, progged that close to shore are quite remarkable.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 6, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Saturday night into Sunday morning looks like being quite epic for those near the sea in Pembrokeshire...are you due to stay right close to the sea?
> 
> View attachment 47878
> 
> Even by recent standards, those wave heights, progged that close to shore are quite remarkable.



That's a great map. Looking locally, it looks like the  biggest swells off Vancouver Island are 20 -25 feet, but not coming onshore.

http://www.surfingvancouverisland.com/weather/
[unable to link to the map alone]


----------



## Shirl (Feb 6, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Saturday night into Sunday morning looks like being quite epic for those near the sea in Pembrokeshire...are you due to stay right close to the sea?
> 
> View attachment 47878
> 
> Even by recent standards, those wave heights, progged that close to shore are quite remarkable.



Yes, we are here until Monday. The cottage is above the shoreline but not a lot. There is a little path leading to the sea shore.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 6, 2014)

Shirl said:


> Yes, we are here until Monday. The cottage is above the shoreline but not a lot. There is a little path leading to the sea shore.



Stay safe Shirl....probably best to listen out for local radio reports/warnings etc.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 6, 2014)

Tomorrow should be fun round here. Again. 

http://www.environment-agency.gov.u...32MdleMole&page=1&type=RiverAndTown&term=mole


----------



## brogdale (Feb 6, 2014)

Dan U said:


> Tomorrow should be fun round here. Again.
> 
> http://www.environment-agency.gov.u...32MdleMole&page=1&type=RiverAndTown&term=mole



And the South Croydon situation is not looking very clever...

http://insidecroydon.com/2014/02/06/kenley-and-purley-flooding-declared-a-major-incident/#more-17290



> The flooding in the south of Croydon has been declared “a major incident” by the council this afternoon.
> 
> According to official emails, “We are now in an official multi-agency gold command situation and the borough emergency control centre (BECC) has been activated.”
> 
> ...




Poor bloody Roke; taken over, against their will, by the fucking Harris corporation...and then flooded out.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 6, 2014)

Bloody hell that is nuts. 

Have to ask the Mrs if she ever worked at Roke.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 6, 2014)

Biggest waves in UK waters ever according to the news just now

ETA - ever recorded obv.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 6, 2014)

Dan U said:


> Bloody hell that is nuts.
> 
> Have to ask the Mrs if she ever worked at Roke.



Yeah, and if the water works goes under...



> We have been liaising with the Sutton and East Surrey Water company regarding the water treatment works in Kenley. This is at risk of flooding, in which case the water company would need to provide bowsers and bottled water for residents affected. *The water company is still confirming the numbers that could be affected but it could be approximately 25,000 households – with around 1/3 without water, 1/3 with water and 1/3 with low pressure water. If the treatment works shut, this would put additional pressure on the system and could see surcharge along the route.*



Sounds like the potential for flooding right down into Old Town etc.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 6, 2014)

Like the line on Inside Croydon wandering about what the response would be like if it was in the North of the borough.. 

Does 'surcharge' in the context of a treatment works mean what I think it means? Blimey.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 6, 2014)

Dan U said:


> Like the line on Inside Croydon wandering about what the response would be like if it was in the North of the borough..
> 
> Does 'surcharge' in the context of a treatment works mean what I think it means? Blimey.



You mean this one?



> *If it was South Norwood or Thornton Heath the council wouldn’t even take their foot off our head!*


----------



## Dan U (Feb 6, 2014)

It was a different one but that was the sentiment, yeah


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 6, 2014)

Paras on  somerset streets. scum. go home.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 6, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Saturday night into Sunday morning looks like being quite epic for those near the sea in Pembrokeshire...are you due to stay right close to the sea?
> 
> View attachment 47878
> 
> Even by recent standards, those wave heights, progged that close to shore are quite remarkable.


High tides at Milford Haven on Sun 9/2 are 01:24 and 14:06, neither of them particularly big (~5m). Which is some small consolation.

Much of Pembrokeshire, even coastally, is quite high, so there are only certain bits that are problematic for major flooding: Amroth and Saundersfoot, bits of Milford, The Havens (Little, Broad, and Nolton, though Broad Haven is what usually catches it), Newgale (which is still b0rked from last weekend), Solva, and Fishguard Lower Town, and beaches, obviously...but something tells me that the beach isn't likely to be popular this weekend, except for stormwatching.



Tide Times: http://www.tidetimes.org.uk/milford-haven-tide-times-20140208#ixzz2saMIjp4S


----------



## existentialist (Feb 6, 2014)

Shirl said:


> Yes, we are here until Monday. The cottage is above the shoreline but not a lot. There is a little path leading to the sea shore.



Contour lines in metres. If you're on the cliffs, I imagine you'll be fine.

http://www.streetmap.co.uk/map.srf?...re+/+Sir+Benfro+&searchp=ids.srf&mapp=map.srf


----------



## cybertect (Feb 6, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Poor bloody Roke; taken over, against their will, by the fucking Harris corporation...and then flooded out.



Thankfully Camden School the Harris Academy in Carshalton that suffered a similar fate isn't under threat of flood.


----------



## Crispy (Feb 6, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Saturday night into Sunday morning looks like being quite epic for those near the sea in Pembrokeshire...are you due to stay right close to the sea?
> 
> View attachment 47878
> 
> Even by recent standards, those wave heights, progged that close to shore are quite remarkable.


Am I reading that right and seeing 20m swell? 
Man, the beaches and cliffs are going to be a completely different shape next time I visit.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 6, 2014)

London: two day tube strike.

Cornwall: only train line to the whole county washed out to sea.

Anyone wanna guess which gets more coverage?


----------



## cybertect (Feb 7, 2014)

Crispy said:


> Am I reading that right and seeing 20m swell?
> Man, the beaches and cliffs are going to be a completely different shape next time I visit.



We're visiting my in-laws in Cornwall in a week or so. I'm starting to wonder how much of it will be left by the time we get there.


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 7, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> London: two day tube strike.
> 
> Cornwall: only train line to the whole county washed out to sea.
> 
> Anyone wanna guess which gets more coverage?



I hardly saw/heard anything about the tube strike compared to the amount of times I saw Dawlish on the news.


----------



## free spirit (Feb 7, 2014)

Crispy said:


> None at all
> (and I've been up there lots recently, putting proper insulation in)


glad to hear it, I do get a little nervous when there's storms ahoy these days, but so far we've yet to have an issue with any of our installs.


----------



## toggle (Feb 7, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> London: two day tube strike.
> 
> Cornwall: only train line to the whole county washed out to sea.
> 
> Anyone wanna guess which gets more coverage?



west devon is cut off as well. not just Cornwall. 




cybertect said:


> We're visiting my in-laws in Cornwall in a week or so. I'm starting to wonder how much of it will be left by the time we get there.



snorts. 

take care with that travelling. it's not all that fun out there atm. 



and a little response from kernow King

http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2014/feb/06/england-cut-off-from-cornwall


----------



## kebabking (Feb 7, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Paras on  somerset streets. scum. go home.




Royal Marines actually - helpfully they have little badges with the words 'Royal Marines' written on both shoulders.

and they are home - they are based in Taunton, which as you know is in _Somerset_.

any news on the Workers Boat yet?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 7, 2014)

Looking like the SE is going to miss the brunt of this next storm


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 7, 2014)

kebabking said:


> Royal Marines actually - helpfully they have little badges with the words 'Royal Marines' written on both shoulders.
> 
> and they are home - they are based in Taunton, which as you know is in _Somerset_.



Indeed. And I suspect the majority of residents affected can take some relief that the military are on hand to help in times of such a disaster.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 7, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Looking like the SE is going to miss the brunt of this next storm



Given the Amber and yellow warning in place where I live the met office app forecast is remarkably tame for today

Overnight is shocking though.

Can't hear many cars down the lane though so either the bridge has gone again or everyone expects it to and has gone the long way round. Wfh today so will wander down later.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 7, 2014)

Oh dear...EA alerts already up to 138, (69 in SE region alone), and rising. I think things are going to get very bad today as that overnight rain translates into discharge.

e2a : as I was typing...up to 140!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 7, 2014)

Kin el


----------



## 2hats (Feb 7, 2014)

GFS, ECM now modelling strong storms next Wednesday, Friday, with the southern coasts in the firing line. Conveyor belt of storms appear to continue for another fortnight.

e2a: The Wednesday storm is currently a bit of a toss up as to whether it slams into France or charges up the channel. ECM says channel, GFS says France. Oh and the Tuesday event has been dialled down a notch or two.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 7, 2014)

2hats said:


> GFS, ECM now modelling strong storms next Wednesday, Friday, with the southern coasts in the firing line. Conveyor belt of storms appear to continue for another fortnight.



We're staying in Lyme Regis next Friday, with the intent of fossil hunting on the beach


----------



## 2hats (Feb 7, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


> We're staying in Lyme Regis next Friday, with the intent of fossil hunting on the beach



Stay at home. The beach will come to you.


----------



## co-op (Feb 7, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


> We're staying in Lyme Regis next Friday, with the intent of fossil hunting on the beach



Watch those cliffs - they fall down when they get sodden


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 7, 2014)

2hats said:


> Stay at home. The beach will come to you.



Already pre-booked the B&B  Will wait for the model updates next week & make a decision. _Might _get a refund.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 7, 2014)

2hats said:


> Stay at home. The beach will come to you.



I would imagine that there might well be access restrictions; probably not a great idea to start whacking the toe of the sodden cliffs with hammers etc.


----------



## kebabking (Feb 7, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


> We're staying in Lyme Regis next Friday, with the intent of fossil hunting on the beach



i fear you'll be able to look for fossils at the top of the high street...

if you get a chance, Bridport market on saturday is (usually) excellent for food and interesting bits and bobs, and the Red Brick Cafe in the 'antiques quarter' is well worth a visit - excellent food, decent portions, good prices and always something you've not tried before.

(my mum and dad used to live in West Bay - oh how i rue the day they left...)


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 7, 2014)

brogdale said:


> I would imagine that there might well be access restrictions; probably not a great idea to start whacking the toe of the sodden cliffs with hammers etc.



I suspect there may well be. Not that we'd be any where near the cliff face anyway - fuck that!


----------



## Shirl (Feb 7, 2014)

existentialist said:


> Contour lines in metres. If you're on the cliffs, I imagine you'll be fine.
> 
> http://www.streetmap.co.uk/map.srf?x=200500&y=241500&z=120&sv=dinas head&st=3&tl=Map of DINAS HEAD, Pembrokeshire / Sir Benfro &searchp=ids.srf&mapp=map.srf



We're at the bottom of the cove and the cliffs are either side of us.
The people who own this cottage live nearby, in the only other dwelling this low down. The man has just been round to say they are leaving this morning to go to the late district for the weekend and left us an emergency number. 

We are right at the middle of that cove that say Aber Bach on your link.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 7, 2014)

Shirl said:


> We're at the bottom of the cove and the cliffs are either side of us.
> The people who own this cottage live nearby, in the only other dwelling this low down. The man has just been round to say they are leaving this morning to go to the late district for the weekend and left us an emergency number.



On the East facing side, I hope?

Did 'the man' offer any advice/re-assurance about the wave action/behaviour of recent storms?


----------



## Shirl (Feb 7, 2014)

We are west.  The man didn't offer any advice, he just said there was another storm due this weekend. This house is a small barn conversion I think and the living area is upstairs, just the bedrooms and bathrooms downstairs. It's very solid and has shutters on all the windows and I'm not really concerned, more excited at the prospect of experiencing some amazing weather


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 7, 2014)

more storm tomorrow, though I think the rain will be _slightly_ less harsh, and another on Tuesday, and that's as far ahead as the forecast goes!


----------



## brogdale (Feb 7, 2014)

Shirl said:


> We are west.  The man didn't offer any advice, he just said there was another storm due this weekend. This house is a small barn conversion I think and the living area is upstairs, just the bedrooms and bathrooms downstairs. It's very solid and has shutters on all the windows and I'm not really concerned, more excited at the prospect of experiencing some amazing weather



Hmmm.. I hope you can enjoy the elements safely. I would, though, speak to the locals etc. for advice, and definitely have contingency plans in hand in case things get too wild/dangerous on Saturday/Sunday.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 7, 2014)

well my local bridge has definitely gone according to twitter, will get my wellies on later. must check my basement as well.

heard a fire engine go by, no sign of these guys yet http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/blue-vehicles-with-flashing-blue-lights.319553/ but it is only a matter of time. someone always goes all gung ho.


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Feb 7, 2014)

Just driven through half a river - not that deep but really quite wide and where there's usually a very small stream in a very deep ditch.

And this is on the dry side of the country.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 7, 2014)

brogdale 2hats elbows - Good stuff. Keep up with the updates. Appreciate your input regards models/forecasts etc


----------



## Dan U (Feb 7, 2014)

small landslide on a beach in Newquay, from last week I think


----------



## brogdale (Feb 7, 2014)

Dan U said:


> well my local bridge has definitely gone according to twitter, will get my wellies on later. must check my basement as well.
> 
> heard a fire engine go by, no sign of these guys yet http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/blue-vehicles-with-flashing-blue-lights.319553/ but it is only a matter of time. someone always goes all gung ho.


 Oh dear Dan.

Hope all stay safe and dry down there.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 7, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Oh dear Dan.
> 
> Hope all stay safe and dry down there.



will be ok, most of the houses are elevated enough in our village. its the rising water table that causes a few problems with basements etc. next village over some houses will definitely flood again though.

i rang my mum btw this morning to check she had water (she lives on South Croydon/Selsdon borders) she thought I was mad.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 7, 2014)

Dan U said:


> will be ok, most of the houses are elevated enough in our village. its the rising water table that causes a few problems with basements etc. next village over some houses will definitely flood again though.
> 
> i rang my mum btw this morning to check she had water (she lives on South Croydon/Selsdon borders) she thought I was mad.



Still looking dire for Kenley Water works....

http://m.yourlocalguardian.co.uk/ne...ng_to_stop_sewage_flooding_into_25_000_homes/



> Firefighters are working around the clock at the Kenley water treatment works to stop sewage flooding into 25,000 homes.
> 
> A high volume pump has been set up at the site in Godstone Road since 9pm last night and will be there for two days.
> 
> Water which has come up from the underground Bourne is being pumped away 800m down the road towards Purley to alleviate the problem in the area.


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 7, 2014)

Well, making the most of the lovely sunny morning down here in Devon before it all kicks off later this afternoon. Lovely to wake up to a clear sky for once! Last time that will happen for a while by the looks of it 

(((Everyone on the coast)))


----------



## Dan U (Feb 7, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Still looking dire for Kenley Water works....
> 
> http://m.yourlocalguardian.co.uk/ne...ng_to_stop_sewage_flooding_into_25_000_homes/





> to stop sewage flooding into 25,000 homes.



bbrr. not good.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 7, 2014)

Awesome Sat. image of Saturday's storm..


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 7, 2014)

Gosh.

I love the "dry air!" bit


----------



## elbows (Feb 7, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


> brogdale 2hats elbows - Good stuff. Keep up with the updates. Appreciate your input regards models/forecasts etc



Cheers. I aint contributed much recently though, as I am busy and other have more than stepped up to the weather model discussion plate.


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 7, 2014)

Shirl said:


> more excited at the prospect of experiencing some amazing weather


 
We'll expect regular updates, mostly so we know you're ok!


----------



## Plumdaff (Feb 7, 2014)

My boyfriends parents are moving to Saundersfoot in a couple of weeks. I hope nothing....... Structural happens in the interim :O 
Take care Pembrokeshireans


----------



## 2hats (Feb 7, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Awesome Sat. image of Saturday's storm..



Visible in the sea surface winds overnight:


----------



## Shirl (Feb 7, 2014)

fucthest8 said:


> We'll expect regular updates, mostly so we know you're ok!


If we are stuck indoors there won't be much else to do apart from post on urban


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 7, 2014)

Pretty sure magic seaweed got a look in earlier in this thread, but in case you haven't looked (and assuming their modelling is any good of course) you're looking at 30 - 40 foot swells hitting West coast of Ireland, Pembrokeshire and Cornwall during Saturday 

http://magicseaweed.com/UK-Ireland-Surf-Chart/1/


----------



## existentialist (Feb 7, 2014)

Plumdaff said:


> My boyfriends parents are moving to Saundersfoot in a couple of weeks. I hope nothing....... Structural happens in the interim :O
> Take care Pembrokeshireans


Pembrokeshire's pretty firmly nailed down, you know. None of those floppy, rubbish cliffs they have on the South Coast of England, and the trees all lean the right way (which buggers them up if we get strong winds from an unexpected direction, admittedly).

And we're not short of tractors, four wheel drives, and ox-carts around these parts, so people don't stay stuck in the thick and sticky for long 

It will be interesting to see what all the supertankers that generally park in St Brides Bay do, though - you really wouldn't want to drag an anchor and end up next to the bus on Newgale Beach: we have form for this, although TBF that one wasn't weather-related...






(http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sea_Empress_oil_spill)

ETA: there's 6 berthed in the Haven at the moment, not sure how much space there's left on the Valero dock, though the LNG terminal looks empty at the moment, with 4 oil and 1 gas tanker in the bay and one or two inbound. Probably plenty of room if they decide they're going to stick them all in the harbour.


----------



## gosub (Feb 7, 2014)

existentialist said:


> Pembrokeshire's pretty firmly nailed down, you know. None of those floppy, rubbish cliffs they have on the South Coast of England, and the trees all lean the right way (which buggers them up if we get strong winds from an unexpected direction, admittedly).
> 
> And we're not short of tractors, four wheel drives, and ox-carts around these parts, so people don't stay stuck in the thick and sticky for long
> 
> ...


http://www.shipais.com/


----------



## Dan U (Feb 7, 2014)

Train stranded apparently

can't work out how to link to the video, but scroll down on this link

http://www.channel4.com/news/uk-floods-rain-weather-storm-south-west-ea


----------



## existentialist (Feb 7, 2014)

gosub said:


> http://www.shipais.com/


I used the MarineTraffic page at https://www.marinetraffic.com/en/, which seems to have more ships


----------



## existentialist (Feb 7, 2014)

Dan U said:


> Train stranded apparently
> 
> can't work out how to link to the video, but scroll down on this link
> 
> http://www.channel4.com/news/uk-floods-rain-weather-storm-south-west-ea



I can't embed the link, but the link to the video itself is: http://bcove.me/cwl4gke5

They won't want to leave that train stuck there for too long!


----------



## gosub (Feb 7, 2014)

existentialist said:


> I used the MarineTraffic page at https://www.marinetraffic.com/en/, which seems to have more ships



you got RN on yours, ta for that, shall switch. eta  ah but not ones in port, looking out the window here in Leith we do have vistors


----------



## existentialist (Feb 7, 2014)

gosub said:


> you got RN on yours, ta for that, shall switch.


And pan-and-zoom! It's an Android app, too, for nerdy parking on the cliffs at Caerfai and going "Hmm, ooh, is that the Bro Developer there, oh yes, so it is".

https://www.marinetraffic.com/en/p/mobile


----------



## Dan U (Feb 7, 2014)

existentialist said:


> I used the MarineTraffic page at https://www.marinetraffic.com/en/, which seems to have more ships



you can really see why the English Channel is supposedly the busiest shipping lane in the world when you look at that.

nice one for posting it (and gosub for the other link)


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 7, 2014)

existentialist said:


> And pan-and-zoom! It's an Android app, too, for nerdy parking on the cliffs at Caerfai and going "Hmm, ooh, is that the Bro Developer there, oh yes, so it is".
> 
> https://www.marinetraffic.com/en/p/mobile



 Incredible! Never knew such a site existed.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 7, 2014)

Dan U said:


> you can really see why the English Channel is supposedly the busiest shipping lane in the world when you look at that.
> 
> nice one for posting it (and gosub for the other link)


Yeah, it's pretty mad when you're zoomed out...it's fairly mad when you're zoomed in!


----------



## Dan U (Feb 7, 2014)

couple of pictures from the bridge near my house earlier

currently waiting for my landlords agent to come and look at the 2ft of water in my basement 












just this side of the first bushes ^^ is the road

eta - bit of context as well, when it was its worst on Christmas Eve, the road on the bridge was covered and I wouldn't have been able to walk down the raised path I was on.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 7, 2014)

Shirl said:


> We're at the bottom of the cove and the cliffs are either side of us.
> The people who own this cottage live nearby, in the only other dwelling this low down. The man has just been round to say they are leaving this morning to go to the late district for the weekend and left us an emergency number.
> 
> We are right at the middle of that cove that say Aber Bach on your link.


Well, I reckon you're fairly well sheltered from south-westerlies there, I don't know the location, but I think you'll be fine. You could park the car pointing up to the road and keep it as far inland as you can, just in case you needed to scarper in a hurry, but I am sure it won't come to that. The tides tonight are nowhere near as high as they have been, so that's very much in your favour, though I have no idea how the sea behaves in that bay.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 7, 2014)

Kin el Dan U


----------



## Shirl (Feb 7, 2014)

existentialist said:


> Well, I reckon you're fairly well sheltered from south-westerlies there, I don't know the location, but I think you'll be fine. You could park the car pointing up to the road and keep it as far inland as you can, just in case you needed to scarper in a hurry, but I am sure it won't come to that. The tides tonight are nowhere near as high as they have been, so that's very much in your favour, though I have no idea how the sea behaves in that bay.



Thanks for this.
I kind of get the impression that we will be safe enough here. I would really like to get a few stunning pics though so I'm hoping for a dramatic sea but only from a distance


----------



## moon (Feb 7, 2014)

Shirl maybe check your escape routes just in case you need to leave in a hurry.. choose one thats likely to be flood free if possible..


----------



## Shirl (Feb 7, 2014)

moon said:


> Shirl maybe check your escape routes just in case you need to leave in a hurry.. choose one thats likely to be flood free if possible..



We drove down here in the camper van as it has more room for the dogs and all assorted paraphernalia than the car. It's parked higher up the lane than we are. If we get worried we can pile into the van and head up the hill. I'm not keen on trying to sleep in there with our two huge dogs as it's only a Bongo but if needs must we can do that.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 7, 2014)

Shirl said:


> Thanks for this.
> I kind of get the impression that we will be safe enough here. I would really like to get a few stunning pics though so I'm hoping for a dramatic sea but only from a distance


If you're where I think you are (there's only two houses in that valley going down to the cove), you're a good 150 metres or more from the shoreline, and about 50 metres up. That's a pretty sheltered cove, with lots of rocks at the mouth, so I can't see much bouncing into there even in the worst of circumstances.

Your biggest issue is more likely to be trees being blown down, but the fact that you're in quite a sheltered cwm there is likely to mitigate against that. 

If you're feeling intrepid, the Coast Path runs right along the top of the cliffs on both sides of your cove, so you might be in a position to get some good photographs, assuming there's any light! But don't take any risks, especially if the winds get up.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 7, 2014)

Shirl said:


> We drove down here in the camper van as it has more room for the dogs and all assorted paraphernalia than the car. It's parked higher up the lane than we are. If we get worried we can pile into the van and head up the hill. I'm not keen on trying to sleep in there with our two huge dogs as it's only a Bongo but if needs must we can do that.


Pah, I think that if you have to hightail it out of the cove, you're better off heading into Dinas Cross and telling tales of woe to pub landlords. People are mostly pretty friendly around these parts...


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 7, 2014)

Dan U said:


> currently waiting for my landlords agent to come and look at the 2ft of water in my basement


 
Sorry to hear it 

I'm sure the Cornish posters on here must be geting it already as well (ooh matron) but the sun's definitely gone now, rain is just starting. This is the eastern edge of Dartmoor where I work.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 7, 2014)

Just starting to darken up here, too. We had a brief overcast earlier, then got some more sun, but this one looks like it's a bit more serious.

I'm a bit further West than you, I think, fucthest8

Yep, rain's just starting...


----------



## TruXta (Feb 7, 2014)

Still quite nice here in London. I almost feel disappointed. Almost.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 7, 2014)

Still bright here in East Surrey. One of the reasons I went to take a few pictures is I just wanted to stand outside in the sunshine for a bit. I am sure it hasn't been as long as it feels since it was last clear and blue but it feels sodding ages...


----------



## Leafster (Feb 7, 2014)

Dan U said:


> Still bright here in East Surrey. One of the reasons I went to take a few pictures is I just wanted to stand outside in the sunshine for a bit. I am sure it hasn't been as long as it feels since it was last clear and blue but it feels sodding ages...


Yeah, I went out for quick walk at lunchtime and the sun was a welcome change.

Great photos btw. I thought of taking some of the Whyteleafe flood but I couldn't be arsed to walk that far. It was much worse in 2000(?) and therefore closer to my place back then.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 7, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Still quite nice here in London. I almost feel disappointed. Almost.


You'll get yours, don't you worry  (if brogdale et al's predictions are correct...)


----------



## TruXta (Feb 7, 2014)

existentialist said:


> You'll get yours, don't you worry  (if brogdale et al's predictions are correct...)


Lots of wind tomorrow with some rain, but nowhere near what you lot are having.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 7, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Lots of wind tomorrow with some rain, but nowhere near what you lot are having.


You can share ours, then, via the medium of the Internetz. I shall try and post pictures of Tigger-the-bunny with his ears out sideways in high winds.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 7, 2014)

existentialist said:


> You can share ours, then, via the medium of the Internetz. I shall try and post pictures of Tigger-the-bunny with his ears out sideways in high winds.


Living disasters vicariously, hell yes.


----------



## 2hats (Feb 7, 2014)

Swell height for tomorrow lunchtime into the afternoon:


----------



## existentialist (Feb 7, 2014)

2hats said:


> Swell height for tomorrow lunchtime into the afternoon:
> 
> View attachment 47955


38 for the Haven, then, 25ish for Shirl up in Dinas. Not too bad. Still impressive, though - they're going to be giving the cliffs a bit of a slap.


----------



## 2hats (Feb 7, 2014)

existentialist said:


> 38 for the Haven, then, 25ish for Shirl up in Dinas. Not too bad. Still impressive, though - they're going to be giving the cliffs a bit of a slap.



Note that that is the primary swell height so wave heights will significantly exceed that at times. The forecast wave heights for the buoys to the SW (K1, K2, Brittany, Gascogne) are up around 60-75 feet.


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 7, 2014)

25-30 ft for Dawlish so the peak waves will be grim I guess   They've been spraying concrete over what's left to try and minimise further damage but it doesn't look good for the houses at this end


----------



## Ground Elder (Feb 7, 2014)

fucthest8 said:


> I'm sure the Cornish posters on here must be geting it already as well


 Ok here at the moment -  bit breezy and a few showers, but no doubt that'll change.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 7, 2014)

Shirl said:


> Thanks for this.
> I kind of get the impression that we will be safe enough here. I would really like to get a few stunning pics though so I'm hoping for a dramatic sea but only from a distance



Be careful if you're out near the sea or in an exposed position Shirl - not worth taking the risk, like that poor young lad did a few weeks back in Dorset I think.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 7, 2014)

existentialist said:


> If you're where I think you are (there's only two houses in that valley going down to the cove), you're a good 150 metres or more from the shoreline, and about 50 metres up. That's a pretty sheltered cove, with lots of rocks at the mouth, so I can't see much bouncing into there even in the worst of circumstances.
> 
> Your biggest issue is more likely to be trees being blown down, but the fact that you're in quite a sheltered cwm there is likely to mitigate against that.
> 
> If you're feeling intrepid, the Coast Path runs right along the top of the cliffs on both sides of your cove, so you might be in a position to get some good photographs, assuming there's any light! But don't take any risks, especially if the winds get up.



I think we are definitely where you think we are because we're exactly 150 metres from the shoreline. The owner paced it  It doesn't feel 50 metres up but it may well be. 
We have walked some of the coastal path in both directions. The thing is, the path is pretty much on the edge here so if it's really wild I won't risk it


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 7, 2014)

It's been pretty nice here in Manchester today - clear with some clouds in the sky, and some nice sunshine. Not windy either. We've escaped the worst of this thankfully.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 7, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Be careful if you're out near the sea or in an exposed position Shirl - not worth taking the risk, like that poor young lad did a few weeks back in Dorset I think.


Don't worry chuck, I'm not the risk taking type


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 7, 2014)

Shirl said:


> I think we are definitely where you think we are because we're exactly 150 metres from the shoreline. The owner paced it  It doesn't feel 50 metres up but it may well be.
> We have walked some of the coastal path in both directions. The thing is, the path is pretty much on the edge here so if it's really wild I won't risk it



That's why you need geeky things like a GPS or an app on a smartphone that tells you your altitude. 

Sadly, I've got a dedicated GPS and two apps on my phone to do just that.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 7, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> It's been pretty nice here in Manchester today - clear with some clouds in the sky, and some nice sunshine. Not windy either. We've escaped the worst of this thankfully.


It's been gorgeous here today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



but it is wet and wild outside now.


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 7, 2014)

ChrisD said:


> just when we thought it was getting better unexploded grenade found under Exmouth ice cream kiosk !


 
AH! _That_ explains the Bomb Disposal van that went hacking past me the other day ... wondered where it was going!


----------



## Shirl (Feb 7, 2014)

dp


----------



## Shirl (Feb 7, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> That's why you need geeky things like a GPS or an app on a smartphone that tells you your altitude.
> 
> Sadly, I've got a dedicated GPS and two apps on my phone to do just that.


I have GPS on my phone but I don't know what it's for


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 7, 2014)

Shirl said:


> I have GPS on my phone but I don't know what it's for



Here is some information about it. 

If you open it up it should have some settings so you can play around and learn what it can do.

If your phone has it various apps can use it (depending on the permissions you give), ranging from mapping (and route directions), tracking walks/runs etc., to geotagging photos.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 7, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Here is some information about it.
> 
> If you open it up it should have some settings so you can play around and learn what it can do.
> 
> If your phone has it various apps can use it (depending on the permissions you give), ranging from mapping (and route directions), tracking walks/runs etc., to geotagging photos.


You've lost me already chuck.  You can explain it on our Haworth trek 
or I can hand you my phone and you can sort it out for me


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 7, 2014)

For those who like this sort of thing, I always like taking a shufti at this, rain radar, this is set to a 3 hour loop, just look what's out west ... light at the moment, but still, it's clearly on it's way 

http://www.meteox.com/h.aspx?r=&jaar=-3&soort=loop3uur


----------



## brogdale (Feb 7, 2014)

I walked over to Kenley this afternoon to see the lie of the land...looked like the fire brigade & water board were working hard to save the water works from groundwater inundation. 

They're pumping out the groundwater/bourne water just upstream of the plant and then shifting it down beyond the works and back into the bourne just North of Roke school...

This is as close to the works as I could get:







and looking (South) up the A22 this water on the road is just what is leaking from the pumping operation...






...and this is the 'surcharge' being pumped into bourne just as it becomes culverted...






The trouble is that, between the pumping and the surcharge, the bourne is breaching its banks and flooding onto the playing fields, with housing just to the right of this photo...






Latest news here.


----------



## Plumdaff (Feb 7, 2014)

existentialist said:


> Pembrokeshire's pretty firmly nailed down, you know. None of those floppy, rubbish cliffs they have on the South Coast of England, and the trees all lean the right way (which buggers them up if we get strong winds from an unexpected direction, admittedly).
> 
> And we're not short of tractors, four wheel drives, and ox-carts around these parts, so people don't stay stuck in the thick and sticky for long



They currently live in a very remote part of Powys so they're used to pretty extreme weather, travel by neighbour's tractor and and getting cut off...just nothing sea related


----------



## brogdale (Feb 7, 2014)

Winding up


----------



## Tankus (Feb 7, 2014)

The edge has reached Rhoose point , it was a beautiful day  earlier , sun out and very mild , .been down my local beach , not rough at all  , its still clear enough to see Minehead across the Bristol from  my kitchen window....

Our local council (vale of glamorgan) has been very proactive after the floods of last year....All the culverts have been cleared ,and we've had sweeper lorry's up and down the country lanes clearing the leaves out several times last autumn

We've had a lot more rain for longer this year with no problems .( so far).... Well done them .


----------



## doddles (Feb 7, 2014)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 7, 2014)

Shirl said:


> You've lost me already chuck.  You can explain it on our Haworth trek
> or I can hand you my phone and you can sort it out for me



It's quite simple really - this pdf goes through the basics.

And this is a copy of the GPS for Dummies book.  Not sure of the legality of this, but it was the first link on google.

http://www.engineeringsurveyor.com/software/gps_for_dummies.pdf


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 7, 2014)

Jesus, look at this. 

Porthleven - described in the Guardian as 'the full force of the Atlantic coming into your harbour'.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 7, 2014)

I've just heard from a friend in Kenley that the Council are warning residents living below the Water Works of the risk from flooding tonight/tomorrow. Sandbags are being distributed.

BBC report


----------



## brogdale (Feb 7, 2014)

Holy moly...now a MetO "yellow" out for Tuesday!



> Chief Forecaster's assessment
> 
> Another area of low pressure and its associated fronts are likely to affect the UK during Monday night and Tuesday, bringing a further spell of heavy rain and strong winds, particularly to southern areas. There is considerably uncertainty in the track and timing of this low pressure system, but with ongoing flooding in some places, any further rain will only add to the problems.
> 
> Here


----------



## ChrisD (Feb 7, 2014)

anyone know of good webcams to watch for this storm?  I don't intend to leave the house......


----------



## brogdale (Feb 7, 2014)

ChrisD said:


> anyone know of good webcams to watch for this storm?  I don't intend to leave the house......



Got a west facing window? That should be the one.


----------



## toggle (Feb 7, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Jesus, look at this.
> 
> Porthleven - described in the Guardian as 'the full force of the Atlantic coming into your harbour'.




that view of waves breaking there is the absolutele favourite shot of storms in Cornwall. I've never seen anyhting quite that rough though. 

place I work is very much an old boys bar and usually the moment you moan about the weather you will get half a dozen stories of 'storms we have known', not this time.


----------



## Geri (Feb 7, 2014)

Would it be a really bad idea to go out to the seafront at Weston-super-Mare or Clevedon to watch the waves?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 7, 2014)

Geri said:


> Would it be a really bad idea to go out to the seafront at Weston-super-Mare or Clevedon to watch the waves?



Take the camera!


----------



## treelover (Feb 7, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Jesus, look at this.
> 
> Porthleven - described in the Guardian as 'the full force of the Atlantic coming into your harbour'.



That is so going to be a photograph of the year.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 7, 2014)

treelover said:


> That is so going to be a photograph of the year.



Bit of a white out tbh.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 7, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Bit of a white out tbh.


 Talking of 'white outs'...i thought this one of Chesil was superb...



I think it was a still that captured this event....


----------



## Dr Jon (Feb 7, 2014)

British Isles Endure Endless Barrage of Storms: North Atlantic Riled By Human Warming Forecast to Assault UK With At Least Three More Powerful Cyclones Over Next 7 Days


> Conservatives, who had been ideologically opposed to responses to human-caused climate change (which they seem to believe they can wish away), appear to have been caught flat-fooded by the recent string of disasters as the government had cut funding to flood prevention efforts by more than 10% over 2013. These cuts took place at the same time that some of the wettest spring-time weather on record abruptly switched to extreme summer drought and wildfires and as climatologists were increasingly warning of severe weather risks for both the UK and Europe as the globe continued to warm. Climate change, on the other hand, suffered from no such lack of clarity — battering England with a two month period of record shattering weather that is likely to extend at least through February.


It just keeps on going...


----------



## toggle (Feb 7, 2014)

treelover said:


> That is so going to be a photograph of the year.



or the sennen cove shot of the wave breaking over the cliff


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 7, 2014)

toggle said:


> or the sennen cove shot of the wave breaking over the cliff



Which was a lot better imo


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 7, 2014)

treelover said:


> That is so going to be a photograph of the year.


And this the headline of the year.


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 7, 2014)

Geri said:


> Would it be a really bad idea to go out to the seafront at Weston-super-Mare or Clevedon to watch the waves?



Tomorrow, 20 ft swells or thereabouts, so tiny in the scheme of things. You decide


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 7, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> And this the headline of the year.



Gotta love the Sun


----------



## existentialist (Feb 7, 2014)

Webcam on Milford Haven.

http://www.milfordweather.org.uk/webcam.php

Wind's getting up here now. I may have to go and fetch Tigger in, otherwise the wind may discombobulate his ears.

ETA: it got a bit lairy about 6pm, we had 50kts, but it's eased back to about 38. All pretty much due South, which is unusual for These Parts. Bits *will* fall off trees, as they're all aligned for the SSW prevailing winds.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 7, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> And this the headline of the year.
> 
> View attachment 47982


 
That was for *"Christina"*...we're already up to _*"Ruth"*_ tomorrow!

Apparently that's 31 low pressure systems since Dec 1st 2013!


----------



## brogdale (Feb 7, 2014)

existentialist said:


> Webcam on Milford Haven.
> 
> http://www.milfordweather.org.uk/webcam.php
> 
> ...


 Due South is not good for the areas in Cornwall already damaged.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 7, 2014)

Geri said:


> Would it be a really bad idea to go out to the seafront at Weston-super-Mare or Clevedon to watch the waves?


I imagine you'd be quite safe up around the captain's cabin pub or Westcliffe as it's really high up.

Apart from wind, maybe. Or the risk of the buidling being blown down on top of you as it's so decrepit


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 7, 2014)

ChrisD said:


> anyone know of good webcams to watch for this storm?  I don't intend to leave the house......



Not now, obv, but tomorrow

http://www.landsendweather.info/

http://www.budewebcam.co.uk/breakwater.htm

Dawlish Warren
http://www.camscape.com/view/3374


----------



## brogdale (Feb 7, 2014)

Mr.Bishie...two bursts of tree-bothering gusts for the South Coast out of "Ruth"...early hours of Sat and Sun morning.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 7, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Mr.Bishie...two bursts of tree-bothering gusts for the South Coast out of "Ruth"...early hours of Sat and Sun morning.



Ruth?


----------



## Dr Jon (Feb 7, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> And this the headline of the year.
> *snip*


The Star got there first:
Climate change warning: Killer winter storms for next THIRTY years


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 7, 2014)

Dr Jon said:


> The Star got there first:
> Climate change warning: Killer winter storms for next THIRTY years



They beat the Express with the KILLER crap!


----------



## elbows (Feb 7, 2014)

existentialist said:


> I can't embed the link, but the link to the video itself is: http://bcove.me/cwl4gke5
> 
> They won't want to leave that train stuck there for too long!



I don't think it was there for long. The BBC version of the video has it leaving at the end.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-26084245


----------



## brogdale (Feb 7, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Ruth?



Ruth.







e2a : it'll be "Stephanie" next week


----------



## existentialist (Feb 7, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Ruth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What happens when they run out of alphabet? Is it just straight back to A?

And is "Z" always "Zoë"?


----------



## Nylock (Feb 7, 2014)

Is it like the hurricane naming system where they start going through the greek alphabet after running out of names?


----------



## existentialist (Feb 7, 2014)

Nylock said:


> Is it like the hurricane naming system where they start going through the greek alphabet after running out of names?


If it is like the hurricane naming system, then really it should start at Z and go backwards to A, on account of being anti-cyclonic.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 7, 2014)

Nylock said:


> Is it like the hurricane naming system where they start going through the greek alphabet after running out of names?



Who names storms? I want the job.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 7, 2014)

existentialist said:


> What happens when they run out of alphabet? Is it just straight back to A?
> 
> And is "Z" always "Zoë"?


 "_*Zarah" *_next, apparently.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 7, 2014)

brogdale said:


> "_*Zarah" *_next, apparently.


Poor old Annetraut.

And I hope they find a second Q in time. Perhaps "Queenie"?


----------



## brogdale (Feb 7, 2014)

existentialist said:


> If it is like the hurricane naming system, then really it should start at Z and go backwards to A, on account of being anti-cyclonic.


 You been on the pop? Depressions are cyclones; it's 'Highs' that spin the other way..._*anti-*_cyclonically.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 7, 2014)

existentialist said:


> Poor old Annetraut.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 7, 2014)

brogdale said:


> You been on the pop? Depressions are cyclones; it's 'Highs' that spin the other way..._*anti-*_cyclonically.


*looks at glass of red wine*

Who, moi? Pop?

So how come they don't name the *anti-*cyclones in reverse alphabetical order, then? </desperateattemptatarecovery>


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 7, 2014)

Is that system further north than was expected?


----------



## brogdale (Feb 7, 2014)

existentialist said:


> *looks at glass of red wine*
> 
> Who, moi? Pop?
> 
> So how come they don't name the *anti-*cyclones in reverse alphabetical order, then? </desperateattemptatarecovery>



tbf there've not been many of the big, fat, slack bastards around this year so far....in fact Susanna Flock had to look quite far away from Germany for her named High back in January..






...but she chose a good name!



Spoiler










Spoiler


----------



## existentialist (Feb 7, 2014)

I just went to rescue the Tiggerwock. He dodged me and made a dash for his run - he clearly doesn't want to come indoors.

Fuck him. If his ears end up plaited, he can bloody sort them out


----------



## treelover (Feb 7, 2014)

Media now covering the misery properly, woman collapsed in tears on the news.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 7, 2014)

lizzieloo said:


> Is that system further north than was expected?



I don't think so....don't be fooled by the projection of the map...basically the centre of 'Ruth' looks like it's on the same latitude as Belfast...

http://www.yr.no/satellitt/europa_animasjon.html

Awesome thing of beauty, really.

e2a : 'Ruth' is now at 946mb. Sub 950 the norm, now!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 7, 2014)

brogdale said:


> e2a : 'Ruth' is now at 946mb. Sub 950 the norm, now!



I'm not that up on weather stuff but I'm pretty sure anything in the 940's is very bad, and the kind of very bad we used to see maybe once a year or less in the UK.


----------



## kabbes (Feb 7, 2014)

Dan U said:


> does kabbes still post here? as an acturial sort he maybe well placed to answer


Kind of still post here. New job means less time, plus urban is blocked from my new workplace.

Anyway, no insurer of any size is so far remotely threatened by UK flooding. It's far too small, believe it or not. Who knows, though, if it continues to get worse?


----------



## brogdale (Feb 7, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> I'm not that up on weather stuff but I'm pretty sure anything in the 940's is very bad, and the kind of very bad we used to see maybe once a year or less in the UK.



Pretty much.

942mb now, but that's probably as low as she'll get now.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Feb 7, 2014)

First post to thread. Was just wondering if a really obvious solution to the problems may have been overlooked by media and politicians. It's something they go on about all the time, so it would be a surprise if so. 

Isn't it time to unleash the sacred power of the free market? Don't bother waiting for the government to do something. You can't spend generations slagging off the very concept, berating the nanny state, and then turn around and expect that entity to sort stuff out. Isn't that communism or something?

Sit back and let the markets work their magic! Do nothing at all apart from perhaps just leave the cameras running so we can all marvel at what takes place. I've no idea why anyone would lack confidence.


----------



## cybertect (Feb 7, 2014)

Unfortunate juxtaposition of stories on Inside Croydon - apparently the Purley Swimathon is taking place tomorrow 

http://insidecroydon.com/2014/02/07/flooded-areas-in-purley-and-kenley-braced-for-severe-weather/


----------



## brogdale (Feb 8, 2014)

cybertect said:


> Unfortunate juxtaposition of stories on Inside Croydon - apparently the Purley Swimathon is taking place tomorrow
> 
> http://insidecroydon.com/2014/02/07/flooded-areas-in-purley-and-kenley-braced-for-severe-weather/
> 
> View attachment 48055


 I was up there when they got the kids out of Roke, (again), and in this pic the school is on the left, just upstream from the flooded cricket ground. Goodness knows what this will be like after tonight/tomorrow's rain.

The water can only go into the residential areas after the cricket ground.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 8, 2014)

For those who are beginning to dabble with a little NWP model watching.....

Hover your cursor over the little purple time buttons on the left and you'll shift through the output for next week. Pretty it ain't.

......here's the overnight ECMWF (Reading) output...http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/ecmwf.php


----------



## brogdale (Feb 8, 2014)

Wave heights, (as reported by buoys etc.), are starting to get a bit funky, and quickly. This one (Sevenstones) has just recorded 9.5m, and seems to be recording higher waves than last Wednesday!

http://magicseaweed.com/Sevenstones...art_format=04+Feb+2014&end_format=08+Feb+2014


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 8, 2014)

brogdale said:


> For those who are beginning to dabble with a little NWP model watching.....
> 
> Hover your cursor over the little purple time buttons on the left and you'll shift through the output for next week. Pretty it ain't.
> 
> ......here's the overnight ECMWF (Reading) output...http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/ecmwf.php



They're just queuing up over the Atlantic waiting their turn to batter us.


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 8, 2014)

Flooding yesterday in Suffolk


----------



## brogdale (Feb 8, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> They're just queuing up over the Atlantic waiting their turn to batter us.



According to ECM, but I fully expect more cross-model agreement to emerge.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 8, 2014)

Sudden massive burst of rain and wind in Maidenhead. Went from sunny to dark skies in about 30_minutes


----------



## brogdale (Feb 8, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Sudden massive burst of rain and wind in Maidenhead. Went from sunny to dark skies in about 30_minutes


 Looks like you were under one of these heavy, convective showers that are organising into 'trains' or 'streets' of showers. Get stuck under one of those today and the localised accumulated rainfall could be considerable...

http://www.raintoday.co.uk/


----------



## Geri (Feb 8, 2014)

It's sunny here but it sounds windy out. Off to Clevedon in a bit.


----------



## cybertect (Feb 8, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Wave heights, (as reported by buoys etc.), are starting to get a bit funky, and quickly. This one (Sevenstones) has just recorded 9.5m, and seems to be recording higher waves than last Wednesday!



10.5m now


----------



## moon (Feb 8, 2014)

Just had a blast of wind rain and lightening on the edge of London and Kent here... but its sunny now..
I watched the birds and they didn't stay in the mighty oak tree at the bottom of the garden but flew into the smaller trees that were covered in Ivy...


----------



## brogdale (Feb 8, 2014)

cybertect said:


> 10.5m now



yep...


----------



## existentialist (Feb 8, 2014)

Very gusty here in Pembs, with heavy, squally showers, but not apocalyptic. Yet.


----------



## Sirena (Feb 8, 2014)

A hindu friend of mine says that we are getting so much rain because so many good and righteous people have come to our shores.

He sees it as a blessing....


----------



## Tankus (Feb 8, 2014)

Just been down my local beach, near Rhoose , wave height is around 1.5 m  not too bad , but looking across to Exmoor east to Hinckley point,  it looks like continuous rain , not sheets, but drizzle , can't be good.
I was trying to keep my mouth shut from the spray as it will be full of shit and stuff ,from the outwash from the levels,

There's nice for you!!

Well gusty , but the sun is in and out ..

3 of my neighbours have flat panel fences down , including me , might start saving for a brick one ,and have done with it, Its a bit exposed as the wind comes howling off the channel. ,cost a few grand though ..! Start filling the piggy box  !..hmmm!! ...Came down last year as well.


----------



## cybertect (Feb 8, 2014)

brogdale said:


> yep...



Brittany buoy is at 11.9 and has been up to 12.2!


----------



## toggle (Feb 8, 2014)

elbows said:


> I don't think it was there for long. The BBC version of the video has it leaving at the end.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-26084245



they have closed the line now.

it's a bit gusty down here, some thunder and I think the flickering lights are lightning strikes on something.


----------



## Plumdaff (Feb 8, 2014)

Sunny morning here in Cardiff but getting very blowy. Only showers so far. 

My daughter was loving the wind at the park


----------



## Tankus (Feb 8, 2014)

Font Y Gary " beach" about an hour ago .......just now started to shower 




steep holm on the horizon next to the cliffs , and its raining behind it over the Somerset levels


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 8, 2014)

Sirena said:


> A hindu friend of mine says that we are getting so much rain because so many good and righteous people have come to our shores.
> 
> He sees it as a blessing....


I somehow doubt those affected by the flooding would agree with your friend.


----------



## Dr Jon (Feb 8, 2014)

Sirena said:


> A hindu friend of mine says that we are getting so much rain because so many good and righteous people have come to our shores.


They can take a crash course in sin and wickedness or be transported to California or Australia


----------



## muscovyduck (Feb 8, 2014)

The wind in Birmingham is bad enough that I'm walking all over the place trying to fight it. Was like this earlier on in the week too


----------



## toggle (Feb 8, 2014)

we've now lost more rail line. truro to par is out because of lightning strikes and exeter to yeovil from a landslide.


----------



## Geri (Feb 8, 2014)

Well, that was a waste of time. It was cold, windy, and a little rainy, but hardly a 'storm'. Maybe that will come later, couldn't be arsed hanging around after dark.

We did see some people swimming in the sea though


----------



## Plumdaff (Feb 8, 2014)

It's arrived in Cardiff. All of a sudden, really dark, peeing it down, very very windy indeed. Should be with you shortly Geri


----------



## Nylock (Feb 8, 2014)

it's pretty gusty and rainy in Malvern atm


----------



## Geri (Feb 8, 2014)

Plumdaff said:


> It's arrived in Cardiff. All of a sudden, really dark, peeing it down, very very windy indeed. Should be with you shortly Geri


 
Well, I'm tucked up on the sofa with my sleeping bag now.


----------



## Shirl (Feb 8, 2014)

It's windy here at but nothing worse.


----------



## Plumdaff (Feb 8, 2014)

Actually it seems to have lasted about five minutes here ;-)


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 8, 2014)

It was really windy this afternoon in Manchester but all seems quiet now.


----------



## Sirena (Feb 8, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> It was really windy this afternoon in Manchester but all seems quiet now.


Eye of the storm, innit?  All hell is going to break loose in a minute...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 8, 2014)

toggle said:


> we've now lost more rail line. truro to par is out because of lightning strikes and exeter to yeovil from a landslide.


 Stay safe down there


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 8, 2014)

> One of the scariest charts I have seen. This chart shows the maximum wind gusts for the UK on Friday. The key is at the bottom of the image and is measured in kilometres per hour. The range goes from 0-150kph and is colour coordinated to make it easier to see the wind gust speeds. The scariest part is that the the speeds go off the scale (black), something I have never seen before. I'm guessing the black bit could show 160kph which would mean wind gusts in excess of 100mph for the West. This area could see 70mph wind gusts inland and 80-90mph along the coast.
> 
> It's still 6 days away and could change but still needs close monitoring, could really be a dangerous storm if it verifies.



Fucking nora!!!


----------



## 2hats (Feb 8, 2014)

Bit of dispute between the models on that one (14Feb). GFS and GEM (more so) point to a monster storm whilst UKMO isn't showing it. Yet.


----------



## Sirena (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 8, 2014)

Savage gusts here now!


----------



## toggle (Feb 8, 2014)

hopefully this shows up.

Botalack Mine. On the North Cornwall Coast,  a few miles north of sennen


----------



## Dan U (Feb 8, 2014)

Great shot


----------



## Dan U (Feb 8, 2014)

Oh and obligatory local Bridge update. Flooded again. Was passable briefly earlier.


----------



## toggle (Feb 8, 2014)

isn't it just, 

but seeing Cornwall so beautiful even when parts of it are falling apart is a good reminder of why I love it so much.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 8, 2014)

Horrendous story from Chertsey. Speculation but it maybe something that happened because of flooding. 

http://news.sky.com/story/1208685/chertsey-boy-dies-and-parents-in-hospital

I stress, speculation


----------



## Dr. Furface (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## treelover (Feb 8, 2014)

Sirena said:


>



Ah, one of those dodgy memes, I wonder who started it off?


----------



## treelover (Feb 8, 2014)

toggle said:


> hopefully this shows up.
> 
> Botalack Mine. On the North Cornwall Coast,  a few miles north of sennen



Not long for this world, that old mine.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 8, 2014)

treelover said:


> Ah, one of those dodgy memes, I wonder who starred it off?


Noah. Or at least not long after his time.


----------



## Poot (Feb 8, 2014)

toggle said:


> we've now lost more rail line. truro to par is out because of lightning strikes and exeter to yeovil from a landslide.


Since the landslide in Crewkerne, the south west has no rail links to the rest of the UK at all


----------



## jakethesnake (Feb 8, 2014)

This mock-up of Exeter flooding is doing the local rounds on face book... people like to scare themselves. I live on a hill so not too worried . Had to spend some time this morning replacing the roofing felt that blew off my shed roof the other day.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 8, 2014)

I was out on  Walthamstow Marshes, it is even more marshy atm


----------



## marty21 (Feb 8, 2014)

normally this is basically park land


----------



## marty21 (Feb 8, 2014)

it is developing into a massive lake atm


----------



## Sirena (Feb 8, 2014)

treelover said:


> Ah, one of those dodgy memes, I wonder who started it off?


 It was taken from a biker chum of mine.  He's not totally PC but it's funny still.  Or do you find it offends you?


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 8, 2014)

I've never seen our flood plain this full it's quite


----------



## ddraig (Feb 8, 2014)

Sirena said:


> It was taken from a biker chum of mine.  He's not totally PC but it's funny still.  Or do you find it offends you?


how is it funny then?


----------



## brogdale (Feb 8, 2014)

ddraig said:


> how is it funny then?


 Presumably it's from Britain First or some such fuckwits? I assume that 'kippers would find it funny.


----------



## Sirena (Feb 8, 2014)

ddraig said:


> how is it funny then?


 It's funny in the circumstances.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Feb 8, 2014)

It fails to be plausible, amusing, telling or interesting. I don't even like the typeface.


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 8, 2014)

ddraig said:


> how is it funny then?



Because deliberately using chemical weapons isn't nearly as bad as being flooded out of your house!

LOL.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 8, 2014)

ddraig said:


> how is it funny then?





Sirena said:


> It's funny in the circumstances.


I think the idea is that the juxtaposition of situations with people being flooded out of their homes by an (unavoidable) natural disaster and people being driven from their homes as a result of a revolt against a (completely avoidable) despotic regime is somehow amusing.

Yeah, the juxtaposition is mildly comical, until you stop and think - that last bit probably being the reason it spreads across Facebook so fast.

Because when you stop and think, you realise that a) the two situations are barely comparable, and b) the argument being deployed fits a little too closely for comfort with the line being peddled by UKIP et al that we should somehow be ignoring our moral duties to poorer and less advantaged countries in the world in favour of a more insular Little Britain outlook.

Because, let's face it, having a part of the country under floodwater is totally equivalent to having your home town bombed with chemical weapons and overrun with armed soldiers, forcing you to run from your homes and end up in squalid refugee camps.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 8, 2014)

^^ nuff said! And if this thread turns into a bunfight over a fuckin' meme, I'll get angry


----------



## Geri (Feb 8, 2014)

Yes, let's get back to talking about the weather please.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 8, 2014)

Sirena said:


> It's funny in the circumstances.


that doesn't explain how it is funny 

sorry bish


----------



## Nylock (Feb 8, 2014)

still windy and rainy in Malvern....


----------



## mack (Feb 9, 2014)

RT @SkyNewsBreak: Purley Cross pedestrian underpass being turned into emergency pond to hold floodwater threatening homes & businesses in South London #floods


----------



## cybertect (Feb 9, 2014)

Croydon Advertiser story on this

http://www.croydonadvertiser.co.uk/...-turned-pond/story-20591066-detail/story.html


----------



## wiskey (Feb 9, 2014)

There is a LOT of weather out there, the rain hammering on the windows has woken the boy up. 

The wind is ferocious. 

And it's blimmin chilly.


----------



## JTG (Feb 9, 2014)

I just had to walk to work


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 9, 2014)

Not much rain here in Maidenhead, apart from the sudden burst yesterday, but it's very windy


----------



## Poot (Feb 9, 2014)

Geri said:


> Yes, let's get back to talking about the weather please.


It's the British way!  (Sorry)

Trying to think of a nice walk to go on today that isn't flooded or next to the coast (I imagine the coastal path is probably in a shocking state) completely stumped!


----------



## brogdale (Feb 9, 2014)

cybertect said:


> Croydon Advertiser story on this
> 
> http://www.croydonadvertiser.co.uk/...-turned-pond/story-20591066-detail/story.html


 Christ!

There's alot of folk downstream from Purley Cross (all the way to Wandle Park) who will be hoping that this measure to hold back the bourne will work. Not looking good.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 9, 2014)

That is incredible isn't it. It's Purley ffs.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 9, 2014)

Hey everyone, wow, it's been a few months since I looked at this thread. I think the last time was mid February?

Wow, remember all that rain and wind? It was intense! 

Sure makes this Saharan heatwave we're having seem strange...and now they'vebanned hosepipes? 

You couldn't make it up!


----------



## brogdale (Feb 9, 2014)

Dan U said:


> That is incredible isn't it. It's Purley ffs.


Hmmm....that's all the way down the Brighton Road, past Shitgift, under the flyover and down past the church to Wandle park....in other words the old course of the Wandle that we were discussing in the Ponds thread the other day.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 9, 2014)

Despite Mike Fisher's 'warm words' about protecting homes etc. I suspect that this was the real clincher...



> The subway will, in effect, act as a ‘pond’ to contain *water which is currently overflowing onto the Brighton Road.*
> 
> http://www.croydonadvertiser.co.uk/...tory-20591066-detail/story.html#ixzz2sogVRIWP


----------



## Dan U (Feb 9, 2014)

The A23 as river


----------



## Geri (Feb 9, 2014)

Poot said:


> Trying to think of a nice walk to go on today that isn't flooded or next to the coast (I imagine the coastal path is probably in a shocking state) completely stumped!


 
I've given up trying to go for walks. Even if we get a dry day, the ground is so sodden that everywhere is boggy.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 9, 2014)

What's missing from this map? (Clue it begins with an 'H' and sounds like bye')....



Extraordinary really....where have they gone?


----------



## cybertect (Feb 9, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Extraordinary really....where have they gone?



The Azores, Russia and the US by the look of it.

It is rather unusual to see a map like that, though.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 9, 2014)

That is unusual isn't it.  There's usually at least one high loitering around Europe somewhere.


----------



## cybertect (Feb 9, 2014)

Dan U said:


> That is incredible isn't it. It's Purley ffs.



Purley Cross has a long history of flooding. There was significant inundation on 2007 and I've seen photos of buses passing through flood waters from 1981 and 1956.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 9, 2014)

cybertect said:


> Purley Cross has a long history of flooding. There was significant inundation on 2007 and I've seen photos of buses passing through flood waters from 1981 and 1956.



Yeah I know the area floods, lots of valleys and hills around there. 

It just seems so serious and increasingly desperate with the water works at risk. At least it is dry now


----------



## cybertect (Feb 9, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Hmmm....that's all the way down the Brighton Road, past Shitgift, under the flyover and down past the church to Wandle park....in other words the old course of the Wandle that we were discussing in the Ponds thread the other day.



Looking at that map, there's a not insignificant risk that the rail lines at both Waddon and Hackbridge would be affected as the water moves downstream, which would screw up mainline services from large areas south of London.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 9, 2014)

I see Eric Pickles is now trying to shift the blame onto the Environment Agency over the Somerset Levels not being dredged. 

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-26106290



> "We made a mistake, there's no doubt about that.
> "We perhaps relied too much on the Environment Agency's advice.
> 
> "I think we recognise now that we should have dredged and I think it's important now that we get on with the process of getting people back into their houses, and really do some serious pumping."
> ...



"We thought we were dealing with experts."  Nice slopey shoulders there Eric.


----------



## toggle (Feb 9, 2014)

treelover said:


> Not long for this world, that old mine.



it's probably weathered worse, and I don't think there would be a noticed imminent danger of it going that I hadn't heard of, someone I'm in contact with  on twitter/fb would be raising hell about that. and about 5 mins later, i'd be seeing at least 50 of them raising hell. 

it is such an iconic image of Cornish mining, and that will be a listed part of the WHO listing, that they will have to do as much as they can to keep it there.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 9, 2014)

cybertect said:


> Looking at that map, there's a not insignificant risk that the rail lines at both Waddon and Hackbridge would be affected as the water moves downstream, which would screw up mainline services from large areas south of London.



The line at waddon has flooded in the past iirc


----------



## wiskey (Feb 9, 2014)

wiskey said:


> There is a LOT of weather out there, the rain hammering on the windows has woken the boy up.
> 
> The wind is ferocious.
> 
> And it's blimmin chilly.


4am water poured through the kitchen ceiling again.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 9, 2014)

wiskey said:


> 4am water poured through the kitchen ceiling again.


----------



## Plumdaff (Feb 9, 2014)

wiskey said:


> 4am water poured through the kitchen ceiling again.



:-(


----------



## Dan U (Feb 9, 2014)

Ffs wiskey 

Time to withhold rent


----------



## Nylock (Feb 9, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> That is unusual isn't it.  There's usually at least one high loitering around Europe somewhere.


They've added new overlays to that wind map site... This one shows mean sea level air pressure:
http://earth.nullschool.net/#curren..._level_pressure/orthographic=-12.61,47.46,641

...and this one shows cloud water:
http://earth.nullschool.net/#curren...al_cloud_water/orthographic=-10.64,54.20,1056
...It's not looking too great in our neighbourhood


----------



## toggle (Feb 9, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Jesus, look at this.
> 
> Porthleven - described in the Guardian as 'the full force of the Atlantic coming into your harbour'.








that's a much better piccy of the same day. afaik, the wall for the outer harbour is between that telegraph pole and the bottom rh corner


----------



## Brainaddict (Feb 9, 2014)

Wow.


----------



## gosub (Feb 9, 2014)




----------



## brogdale (Feb 9, 2014)

Dan U said:


> Yeah I know the area floods, lots of valleys and hills around there.
> 
> It just seems so serious and increasingly desperate with the water works at risk. At least it is dry now



Went to have a look at the PurleyPond and have to admit that, fortunately, it is little more than the Purley puddle at present. There was, though, a fair amount of Fire Brigade presence as they appear to be pumping all the way down from Kenley...












and...






Seems that the decison to flood the underpass as a 'balancing pond' was based for concerns about the Brighton Road much futher North. Overnight the primary pond by the Purley recycling depot has overflowed onto the A23, and the Purley Cross option was taken to reduce the overflow downstream...











...and the fire brigade pipes had already been laid down towards the old Red Deer pub.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 9, 2014)

Any more info from the models for Friday's weather brogdale ?


----------



## Leafster (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks for posting those brogdale . It's good to see what it's like at the other end of the blockage on the A22. It's been relatively dry for oh, at least 24 hours so things might subside a little until Tuesday's forecast rain.


----------



## JTG (Feb 9, 2014)

Geri said:


> I've given up trying to go for walks. Even if we get a dry day, the ground is so sodden that everywhere is boggy.


We went to feed the ducks in Eastville Park the other day, standing pools of water everywhere


----------



## brogdale (Feb 9, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Any more info from the models for Friday's weather brogdale ?



I'll have a look Bish, but dealing first with Monday/Tuesday's rainfall event, he's what Exeter are saying:-



> Chief Forecaster's assessment
> Another area of low pressure and its associated fronts are likely to affect the UK during *Monday night and Tuesday, bringing a further spell of heavy rain and strong winds, particularly to southern areas. *There remains considerably uncertainty in the track and timing of this low pressure system, but 10 to 20 mm rainfall is likely quite widely, with over 30mm possible across parts of South Wales and southwest England. With ongoing flooding in some places, any further rain will only add to the problems. Very gusty winds may be an added hazard in places.
> http://www.metoffice...0&regionName=uk


----------



## brogdale (Feb 9, 2014)

Mr.Bishie I'm getting a little lost in the model output atm There appear to be some (multi-model) credible evidence for at least 2 more depressions next week, with Wednesday and Friday looking like distinct possibilities. Trouble is that things are so mobile in the Atlantic that these little fellas hardly exist yet. I'll keep looking at the models this evening to see if I can make sense of them?

I'm hearing that there is rising concern about the fluvial Thames....COBRA meeting?


----------



## Geri (Feb 9, 2014)

JTG said:


> We went to feed the ducks in Eastville Park the other day, standing pools of water everywhere


 
Yeah, I ended up buying some wellies after a failed attempt to walk through Stoke Park.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 9, 2014)

Christ alive!

14 Severe warnings on the Thames!

e2a : quite a few gauge stations along the Thames currently look this one at Romney Lock:-


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 9, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Christ alive!
> 
> 14 Severe warnings on the Thames!


We went to High Wycombe earlier and passed the Thames near Marlow, you couldn't see where the boundaries of the river were it was just fields of water


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 9, 2014)

Black Potts Bridge and Albert Bridge
- Datchet
- Friday Island to Magna Carta Island
- Old Windsor
- Wraysbury
- Horton
- Salt Moor and North Moor
- A361 East Lyng to Burrowbridge
- Runnymede Pleasure Grounds
- Staines 
- Penton Hook
- Laleham
- Hamm Court 
- Chertsey
- Littleton Lane
- Shepperton Lock
- Egham

Not good, not good at all!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 9, 2014)

brogdale said:


> <snip>



I hope they remember to disconnect the power supply to those lights before it fills up, otherwise it might be an electrified lake.


----------



## gosub (Feb 9, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Christ alive!
> 
> 14 Severe warnings on the Thames!
> 
> e2a : quite a few gauge stations along the Thames currently look this one at Romney Lock:-




 http://mrcstats.azurewebsites.net/default  I can remember seeing higher numbers a few years back when I was on the river


----------



## Citizen66 (Feb 9, 2014)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-26106290

"Oh, perhaps we should have dredged the rivers". 

Would that be using the dredgers sold off to cut costs?

Another example of people who know nothing but finance fucking everything up Silas Loom


----------



## brogdale (Feb 9, 2014)

GFS 12Z has significant rainfall for the South of UK *forecast* on Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday and Friday, with gales along the S. Coast thrown in at times as well.

   "Niederschlag" = precipitation (rainfall)

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn424.gif

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn784.gif

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn964.gif

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn1264.gif

http://www.wetterzentrale.de/pics/Rtavn1324.gif


----------



## brogdale (Feb 9, 2014)

Just taken a peek at the GFS Jet Stream _*forecasts; *_not sure I've ever seen it dive South of the Canaries! Something is up with the jet, for sure...it ain't right this winter. Unfortunately, even next Saturday this _*forecast *_is loaded with potential for cyclogenesis.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 9, 2014)

What may have caused it to dip that far south like that?


----------



## brogdale (Feb 9, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


> What may have caused it to dip that far south like that?



Not entirely sure, but in some senses it might be seen as good news....it's the straight, zonal jets that are most likely to streak and bomb depressions; the more meandering, meridional flow is more likely to produce more settled sometimes blocked weather. Fingers crossed, but we've got to get through the next week or so yet.


----------



## Dr Jon (Feb 9, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> Another example of people who know nothing but finance fucking everything up


We need a money-juggling bean-counter cull.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 9, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I see Eric Pickles is now trying to shift the blame onto the Environment Agency over the Somerset Levels not being dredged.
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-26106290
> 
> ...


 
Twat.

I suppose he'll be blaming the Thames floods on the EA's lack of dredging next!


----------



## 2hats (Feb 9, 2014)

GFS suggests storms Wednesday night into Thursday and again late Friday night into Saturday. At this time Sunday looks like it could even be a nice day. Plenty of rain this week but longer range GFS suggests there could finally be a break in this pattern around 20-21 Feb.


----------



## Tankus (Feb 9, 2014)

More rain running up the english side of the channel this afternoon from Exmoor and heading for the levels  ...



Just the 2 quick showers on my side


----------



## Greebo (Feb 9, 2014)

Dr Jon said:


> We need a money-juggling bean-counter cull.


Likewise a cull of people who use accountants etc as an excuse for cuts.


----------



## agricola (Feb 9, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> Another example of people who know nothing but finance fucking everything up Silas Loom



TBH there is ample evidence to suggest that they dont know that much about finance either.


----------



## Tankus (Feb 9, 2014)

Be interesting to see the difference in the level of response now that the Thames is getting hit (14 alerts)


----------



## brogdale (Feb 9, 2014)

Startling stat from Ian Currie...



> Coulsdon weatherman Ian Currie said that *500mm (20 inches) of rain had fallen since December 12*. This was an unprecedented amount and that there had been nothing like it since the 18th century. All this water is percolating down into the sub-stratas and emerging in the Caterham bourne, which only appears at times of extreme rainfall.
> 
> Read more: http://www.surreymirror.co.uk/Under...tory-20592105-detail/story.html#ixzz2srFHblxj



e2a : poor old 'Roke' is to be closed all week by the flooding.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 10, 2014)

I work in Egham and have been warned to check our email for the possibility of working from home tomorrow. All the toilets are closed as the sewage is fucked and they have had to bring in very posh portacabin loos.We are 1 min from Windsor road which has been closed on and off for months now.

I live near Cobham and Leatherhead and they have been pretty much swamped for the same time. In over 35 years of my family living in the area , I've never seen the river mole as high as it was earlier, really bizarre stuff

Also hope this has'nt been posted yet , if so apologies

http://www.buzzfeed.com/alanwhite/27-staggering-new-pictures-of-the-somerset-levels-floods


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 10, 2014)

Walton Bridge at the top :


----------



## wiskey (Feb 10, 2014)

ruffneck23 said:


> http://www.buzzfeed.com/alanwhite/27-staggering-new-pictures-of-the-somerset-levels-floods



Gosh. The levels aren't far from here..


----------



## JTG (Feb 10, 2014)

ruffneck23 said:


> http://www.buzzfeed.com/alanwhite/27-staggering-new-pictures-of-the-somerset-levels-floods


Wow. I've been on that railway line when the Levels have been flooded and it felt like being at sea but with the railway untouchable high above the floods. If even the railway's under the waters...


----------



## brogdale (Feb 10, 2014)

Oh dear.

http://www.weathercharts.org/ukmomslp.htm#t72

Wednesday pm looks nasty with some pretty tight isobars across the SW, but the main thing is all those fronts bringing periods of significant rain. By the end of this week there will be flooding in many parts.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 10, 2014)

On reflection, Pickles' abject blame shifting shows the government in a worse light than the Bush administration's with Katrina. Bush attempted to lie his way through that crisis, but even he didn't resort to blaming the agency responsible to save his own political skin. If anything he praised the FEMA 'response' to highly.

Pickles performance was  woeful.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 10, 2014)

wiskey said:


> Gosh. The levels aren't far from here..


At the rate this weather persists, they wont' be far from anywhere!

The fields round here drain pretty well as it's all largely farmland and hasn't been built over. But even then the land is being decimated. It's also lambing season which will be pretty grim.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 10, 2014)

Coming up to 2 hours to get to work , normally takes 35 mins and I'm still sitting in traffic, should have stayed in bed


----------



## Dr Jon (Feb 10, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Pickles performance was  woeful.


What did you expect from that useless Tory lump?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 10, 2014)

brogdale said:


> On reflection, Pickles' abject blame shifting shows the government in a worse light than the Bush administration's with Katrina. Bush attempted to lie his way through that crisis, but even he didn't resort to blaming the agency responsible to save his own political skin. If anything he praised the FEMA 'response' to highly.
> 
> Pickles performance was  woeful.


But then Pickles is a complete twat, so to be expected sadly. 

Interesting to see the row continuing this morning with Lord Smith on the Today programme having his say. They're also reporting that the Environment Secretary is pissed off with what Pickles said.


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 10, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> But then Pickles is a complete twat, so to be expected sadly.
> 
> Interesting to see the row continuing this morning with Lord Smith on the Today programme having his say. They're also reporting that the Environment Secretary is pissed off with what Pickles said.



Pickles would be better employed as an extra in DW! Pickles + Lord Smith = more flooding!


----------



## 2hats (Feb 10, 2014)

Wind speeds (gusts below, kph) for Wednesday's storm are concerning, particularly for the SW, S Wales then later along the southern coast, south even:


----------



## existentialist (Feb 10, 2014)

stowpirate said:


> Pickles would be better employed as an extra in DW! Pickles + Lord Smith = more flooding!


Personally, I think he'd make a much better sandbag.


----------



## Nylock (Feb 10, 2014)

Well, he does make a fantastic windbag...


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 10, 2014)

existentialist said:


> Personally, I think he'd make a much better sandbag.









Sontarans?


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 10, 2014)

ruffneck23 said:


> I work in Egham and have been warned to check our email for the possibility of working from home tomorrow. All the toilets are closed as the sewage is fucked and they have had to bring in very posh portacabin loos.We are 1 min from Windsor road which has been closed on and off for months now.
> 
> I live near Cobham and Leatherhead and they have been pretty much swamped for the same time. In over 35 years of my family living in the area , I've never seen the river mole as high as it was earlier, really bizarre stuff


 
Same, I work in Egham and they're getting a bit twitchy on site. Luckily I live up the hill, but went out on the bike this morning through Old Windsor / Windsor and the river looks worse than at any time I've ever seen it.

I used to live on the A30 right opposite the Runnymede, apparently those homes are at real risk of flooding now as well.


----------



## Tankus (Feb 10, 2014)

This thread needs more piccies


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 10, 2014)

Tankus said:


> This thread needs more piccies


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 10, 2014)

The Octagon said:


> Same, I work in Egham and they're getting a bit twitchy on site. Luckily I live up the hill, but went out on the bike this morning through Old Windsor / Windsor and the river looks worse than at any time I've ever seen it.
> 
> I used to live on the A30 right opposite the Runnymede, apparently those homes are at real risk of flooding now as well.


 
yeah our office is just off the roundabout with the burger king but towards Staines bridge. It's pretty chaotic around here. Chertsey is a mess as is walton and shepperton. And we still have more to come...


Think I will have to work from home tomorrow, oh dear


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Feb 10, 2014)

I might have misheard, but did Pickles say on the radio this morning that they were trying to do the 'Politically Correct' thing initially by following the EA?


----------



## souljacker (Feb 10, 2014)

2hats said:


> Wind speeds (gusts below, kph) for Wednesday's storm are concerning, particularly for the SW, S Wales then later along the southern coast, south even:
> 
> View attachment 48217



FFS! Make it stop weather people!


----------



## Dan U (Feb 10, 2014)

Some interesting divisions going on I think. Ed Davey definitely talked about climate change being a factor but a lot of the denialist crew seem to be trying to blame their other hobby horse, the EU. All smacks of distraction.


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 10, 2014)

Dan U said:


> Some interesting divisions going on I think. Ed Davey definitely talked about climate change being a factor but a lot of the denialist crew seem to be trying to blame their other hobby horse, the EU. All smacks of distraction.



A combination of all the above. The one subject never talked about is population growth?


----------



## Tankus (Feb 10, 2014)

We have reached the same destination from whatever path is followed  ( in wellies)

…....…...........

Just found out that Cardiff is cut off from London by train OMG .....'tis the end


----------



## Plumdaff (Feb 10, 2014)

Tankus said:


> We have reached the same destination from whatever path is followed  ( in wellies)
> 
> …....…...........
> 
> Just found out that Cardiff is cut off from London by train OMG .....'tis the end



:O :O :O 
What will London do? 
:-D


----------



## Private Storm (Feb 10, 2014)

ruffneck23 said:


> yeah our office is just off the roundabout with the burger king but towards Staines bridge. It's pretty chaotic around here. Chertsey is a mess as is walton and shepperton. And we still have more to come...
> 
> 
> Think I will have to work from home tomorrow, oh dear



Hmmmm, so is my office. Working at home today as my actual house has water lapping at the outskirts, but I've heard we may have no toilet facilities (again) in the office, so maybe the same again tomorrow.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 10, 2014)

existentialist said:


> Personally, I think he'd make a much better sandbag.


He'd poison the water supply with his tory evilness - or just float away. Actually, the second possibility would be quite entertaining - we could track his progress bobbing across the waves if a GPS locator beacon was attached to him.


----------



## Nylock (Feb 10, 2014)

Wouldn't he present a danger to shipping?







...sorry*...







*blame the goon show for that blatantly sizeist comment.......


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 10, 2014)

Nylock said:


> Wouldn't he present a danger to shipping?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"Attention All Shipping" indeed!


----------



## existentialist (Feb 10, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> He'd poison the water supply with his tory evilness - or just float away. Actually, the second possibility would be quite entertaining - we could track his progress bobbing across the waves if a GPS locator beacon was attached to him.


We could feed him loads of SANDwiches, made of actual sand, and then he wouldn't float.

And drop him onto the shore from a helicopter, though that might add earthquakes to the local environmental hazards...


----------



## ChrisD (Feb 10, 2014)

As an independent Architect/Planner unfortunately I have to deal professionally with the effects of Pickles pronouncements at DCLG.  For anyone who doesn't know his form I'd recommend reading "The Pickles Papers" 
"The story behind the Bradford Revolution is the story of Eric Pickles. The ingredients owe more to a soap opera than a council chamber; intrigue and double-dealing, ambition and power, sex and money, conspiracy and corruption, betrayal and blackmail!"

http://www.1in12.com/publications/library/pickles/pickles.htm


----------



## Brainaddict (Feb 10, 2014)

So, the worst rain in 248 years. Good stuff.

But to me what that figure shows is you still can't take this individually to be a sign of climate change, since that wasn't what was happening 248 years ago - it could still fit within the usual cycles. The difference between me and some Tory gobshite saying that is they are attempting to dismiss entirely the possibility this is due to global warming. Whereas what I mean is that these storms are just some data that has to be fitted together with other data to know what's really going on.

Still, I have to admit that politically speaking I don't mind putting it down to climate change  - our rulers need a kick up the arse to remind them CC will have real effects on real people who vote for them, not just poor people in countries far away on their televisions. Does that make me a bad person?


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 10, 2014)

Old Windsor / Runnymede an hour ago.

The road is usually the thing in the middle, to either side are normally fields (with the Thames just out of shot on the left hand side).

M25 straight ahead in the distance.


----------



## agricola (Feb 10, 2014)

brogdale said:


> On reflection, Pickles' abject blame shifting shows the government in a worse light than the Bush administration's with Katrina. Bush attempted to lie his way through that crisis, but even he didn't resort to blaming the agency responsible to save his own political skin. If anything he praised the FEMA 'response' to highly.
> 
> Pickles performance was  woeful.



They are just clumsily trying to tie in the blame for this with last week's Labour-stooges-in-quangos thing.  I am not sure they dont have a bit of a point either, though in the grand scheme of things the usual suspects of allowing building on known flood plains, lack of investment in water management, faulty cost/benefit assessments and a political culture which seeks to find someone who isnt a minister to blame for any concievable incident that ministers are legally responsible for are all bigger factors in this "scandal".


----------



## gosub (Feb 10, 2014)

agricola said:


> They are just clumsily trying to tie in the blame for this with last week's Labour-stooges-in-quangos thing.  I am not sure they dont have a bit of a point either, though in the grand scheme of things the usual suspects of allowing building on known flood plains, lack of investment in water management, faulty cost/benefit assessments and a political culture which seeks to find someone who isnt a minister to blame for any concievable incident that ministers are legally responsible for are all bigger factors in this "scandal".




There is a time for blame, and I think a case to answer, but the amount of slagging off the EA is getting must be very demoralising for staff pulling long shifts in shitty conditions to sort things out, this is far from over and if staff are going to be expected to keep up the hard work, Cameron needs to cauterise the blame game by announcing that there will be an inquiry at a later date.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 10, 2014)

2hats said:


> Wind speeds (gusts below, kph) for Wednesday's storm are concerning, particularly for the SW, S Wales then later along the southern coast, south even:
> 
> View attachment 48217



So glad we're heading to Cornwall tomorrow


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 10, 2014)

Brainaddict said:


> So, the worst rain in 248 years. Good stuff.
> 
> But to me what that figure shows is you still can't take this individually to be a sign of climate change, since that wasn't what was happening 248 years ago - it could still fit within the usual cycles. The difference between me and some Tory gobshite saying that is they are attempting to dismiss entirely the possibility this is due to global warming. Whereas what I mean is that these storms are just some data that has to be fitted together with other data to know what's really going on.
> 
> Still, I have to admit that politically speaking I don't mind putting it down to climate change  - our rulers need a kick up the arse to remind them CC will have real effects on real people who vote for them, not just poor people in countries far away on their televisions. Does that make me a bad person?



Doesn't that suggest that, for this weather to be representative of (anthropgenic) climate change, it would never have to have flooded before?

No wonder creationists deny man made climate change theories.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 10, 2014)




----------



## MrSki (Feb 10, 2014)

Daily Express is predicting (surprisingly) a St Valentine's day massacre for Friday.

http://t.co/KHESYBaQPl


----------



## smmudge (Feb 10, 2014)




----------



## Dan U (Feb 10, 2014)

A local florist in Kenley gave Pickles a red Rose today. It was ostensibly for valentines day but I like to think she was irl trolling him


----------



## Geri (Feb 10, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> So glad we're heading to Cornwall tomorrow


 
I'd love to be in Cornwall during a bad storm, as long as I am tucked up in the safety of a pub.


----------



## moon (Feb 10, 2014)

Shirl said:


> It's windy here at but nothing worse.


Still there?


----------



## treelover (Feb 10, 2014)

The Govt is about to start a new private sector agency to get people back to work after four weeks on the sick, etc, 70 million smackers to go to its mates for a scheme bound to fail(on normal terms) yet they cut 100m to the EA and reduced spending on other projects around flood defence, priorities.


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 10, 2014)

smmudge said:


>



He is working out which of his old school chum's should get the contract


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 10, 2014)

Geri said:


> I'd love to be in Cornwall during a bad storm, as long as I am tucked up in the safety of a pub.



The village where we're going has one pub, right by the beach.

Apparently the beach has no sand left on it


----------



## Brainaddict (Feb 10, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Doesn't that suggest that, for this weather to be representative of (anthropgenic) climate change, it would never have to have flooded before?


No, it's a bit more than that. The prediction for climate change for the UK is wetter and warmer winters with more extreme weather events. Obviously that has to be averaged over a few years before we can work out how much is due to anthropogenic climate change. However since precisely this weather was predicted, it's quite likely that we are in the midst of weather that will be part of the climate change picture. We just can't be sure yet.

If someone says this weather demonstrates climate change, well okay it's not proved yet, but they are quite likely to be proved right later when all the data is in. So then the question is, is it such a bad thing to jump the gun a bit, given that the political will to deal with it has been so lacking and our dear leaders could do with a kick up the arse?

If you check out the Greenpeace UK fb page it seems they have made the same calculation as me and I can't entirely blame them


----------



## Geri (Feb 10, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> The village where we're going has one pub, right by the beach.
> 
> Apparently the beach has no sand left on it


 
I just saw Newquay on the news, it's a bloody mess!


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 10, 2014)

Brainaddict said:


> If someone says this weather demonstrates climate change, well okay it's not proved yet, but they are quite likely to be proved right later when all the data is in. So then the question is, is it such a bad thing to jump the gun a bit, given that the political will to deal with it has been so lacking and our dear leaders could do with a kick up the arse?



That type of dishonesty just makes people cynical and makes it harder to communicate an AGW related message when it is scientifically credible.


----------



## clicker (Feb 10, 2014)

SpookyFrank said:


> Apparently the beach has no sand left on it



It'll be hiding in someones sandwiches.


----------



## Dr Jon (Feb 10, 2014)

UK weather: Scientists say Government's obsession with deregulation and cost-cutting responsible for Somerset flooding 


> Richard Ashley of Sheffield University, who wrote a report on flooding risk in 2004 for the Blair government, said its findings had been ignored by “short-term politicians who don’t take notice of the science”.


Bribe-taking, vote-rigging, pen-pushing, bean-counting fuckwits.
We need a cull.


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 10, 2014)

Dr Jon said:


> UK weather: Scientists say Government's obsession with deregulation and cost-cutting responsible for Somerset flooding
> 
> Bribe-taking, vote-rigging, pen-pushing, bean-counting fuckwits.
> We need a cull.



That just about covers everybody involved in politics


----------



## Tankus (Feb 10, 2014)

Except its actual EA policy

Over on - Bishop Hill blog - +++Alas Smith+++
Option 6 catchment flooding , for the Somerset levels to protect Bridgewater, as stated in a policy document from 2012 , check out the maps on page 28 
https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&s...kQFjAA&usg=AFQjCNEp1t-aod2uP2-LFwK4Z0Fie0CoJw


----------



## JTG (Feb 10, 2014)

Bridgwater


----------



## Dr Jon (Feb 10, 2014)

stowpirate said:


> That just about covers everybody involved in politics


We need more people like Martin Bell.


----------



## Tankus (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm not the only one with problems with the e's	 heh.....

Some real opportunistic bastards around with these thefts


----------



## Brainaddict (Feb 10, 2014)

DownwardDog said:


> That type of dishonesty just makes people cynical and makes it harder to communicate an AGW related message when it is scientifically credible.


I don't think it is entirely dishonest. As I say, the likelihood is that it is to do with AGW. It's an educated guess based on some part of a prediction actually coming to pass.

The thing is, we face a massive political/scientific problem with AGW. By the time we can say definitely and without doubt that this is the climate change we were warned about, that it is happening right now, that we can see the evidence before our eyes and we have enough information that no reasonable person can refute what we're seeing.... Well, by that time it will be too late to do anything about it. 

So an 'educated guess' may not fulfil your criteria for a 'credible' scientific message, but credibility in politics and in science are two different things, and tbh we need the former not the latter. The fact that many scientists insist on seeing them as the same thing is partly what has got us here today (along with the right wing campaigns to cast doubt on AGW obviously).


----------



## brogdale (Feb 10, 2014)




----------



## ddraig (Feb 10, 2014)

some of the Cambrian Coast rail line open already, rest will take ages
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-north-west-wales-26101654


----------



## 8ball (Feb 10, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Doesn't that suggest that, for this weather to be representative of (anthropgenic) climate change, it would never have to have flooded before?
> 
> No wonder creationists deny man made climate change theories.


 
Bizarre statement - creationists are always going to be ahead in the records by at least one massive fucking flood.


----------



## DownwardDog (Feb 11, 2014)

Brainaddict said:


> I don't think it is entirely dishonest. As I say, the likelihood is that it is to do with AGW. It's an educated guess based on some part of a prediction actually coming to pass.
> 
> The thing is, we face a massive political/scientific problem with AGW. By the time we can say definitely and without doubt that this is the climate change we were warned about, that it is happening right now, that we can see the evidence before our eyes and we have enough information that no reasonable person can refute what we're seeing.... Well, by that time it will be too late to do anything about it.
> 
> So an 'educated guess' may not fulfil your criteria for a 'credible' scientific message, but credibility in politics and in science are two different things, and tbh we need the former not the latter. The fact that many scientists insist on seeing them as the same thing is partly what has got us here today (along with the right wing campaigns to cast doubt on AGW obviously).



But people have already been fed so much bullshit in the name of AGW (100 Months to Save the Planet!) that cynicism is now the default position for many people. Assuming they are too stupid to see through the fabrication that this flooding is definitely caused by AGW is just going to make things worse.


----------



## Yelkcub (Feb 11, 2014)

I was in Datchet before 6am yesterday. Couldn't get anywhere near the office - water was at the top of my wheels on my Navara and getting much deeper when I gave up. 

Biblical scenes.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 11, 2014)

Yelkcub said:


> <snip>
> 
> Biblical scenes.


So someone parted the waters, or walked on it?


----------



## Yelkcub (Feb 11, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> So someone parted the waters, or walked on it?



There was fish in the water and loafing* too.

*Working from home


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 11, 2014)

Yelkcub said:


> There was fish in the water and loafing* too.
> 
> *Working from home


Working from home is always a euphemism.


----------



## Geri (Feb 11, 2014)

It's a pretty horrendous morning in Bristol. I walked in to work with my waterproofs on, and discovered that part of my trousers are no longer waterproof. I fell over a couple of weeks ago and scraged my knee, oddly there was no mark on the outside of the trousers, but they must have been damaged inside.


----------



## Nylock (Feb 11, 2014)

DownwardDog said:


> But people have already been fed so much bullshit in the name of AGW (100 Months to Save the Planet!) that cynicism is now the default position for many people. Assuming they are too stupid to see through the fabrication that this flooding is definitely caused by AGW is just going to make things worse.


...So at what point will you and your cynical pals start to come round to the idea that this sort of shit we're experiencing is not normal and we are the cause of it?


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 11, 2014)

Dr Jon said:


> We need more people like Martin Bell.



We really need none personality driven political system based on referendums. Civil service just collect data and provide voting framework. They should all be on two year contracts and selected at random?


----------



## Dan U (Feb 11, 2014)

Phillip Hammond being taken apart on sky news by a very angry Wraysbury local right now.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 11, 2014)

Brainaddict said:


> No, it's a bit more than that. The prediction for climate change for the UK is wetter and warmer winters with more extreme weather events. Obviously that has to be averaged over a few years before we can work out how much is due to anthropogenic climate change. However since precisely this weather was predicted, it's quite likely that we are in the midst of weather that will be part of the climate change picture. We just can't be sure yet.
> 
> If someone says this weather demonstrates climate change, well okay it's not proved yet, but they are quite likely to be proved right later when all the data is in. So then the question is, is it such a bad thing to jump the gun a bit, given that the political will to deal with it has been so lacking and our dear leaders could do with a kick up the arse?
> 
> If you check out the Greenpeace UK fb page it seems they have made the same calculation as me and I can't entirely blame them


This Weather is at risk of becomin a pattern.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 11, 2014)

office closed . working from home. stay safe out there


----------



## Barking_Mad (Feb 11, 2014)

Dan U said:


> Phillip Hammond being taken apart on sky news by a very angry Wraysbury local right now.



Anyone got the video, sounds amusing 


"What needs to be done?"

lol

*SLAP*


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 11, 2014)

Even when the waters recede and the weather calms down (hopefully sooner rather than later) this will still be an issue: just wait till people start complaining about their insurers not paying up and having to live in caravans for 12 months, like last time.


----------



## angusmcfangus (Feb 11, 2014)

http://mainlymacro.blogspot.com/2014/02/are-uk-floods-camerons-katrina.html?spref=fb					  The truth is out there...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 11, 2014)

its getting pretty stormy out there again, now


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 11, 2014)

no floods here but a bone deep damp an cold has done my head in all last week and this.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 11, 2014)

The Americans (GFS) have forecast the jet becoming more meridional, (snaky), over the next week....and that is _*potentially *_good news, as a weaker jet is less likely to produce the low pressure systems giving us the rain and wind. But, looking a long way ahead, (7 days is beyond the ''reliable time frame'' in forecasting), it appears that the jet is predicted to re-gather itself, become more zonal, (straight across the Atlantic), and aimed at us.

Here's the predicted jet for next Tuesday....


----------



## brogdale (Feb 11, 2014)

Barking_Mad said:


> Anyone got the video, sounds amusing
> 
> 
> "What needs to be done?"
> ...


 Hammond's "*Do you know what it's like to clean up your own Mother's piss*?" moment....

http://t.co/Wb5w3zZ4vN


----------



## existentialist (Feb 11, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Even when the waters recede and the weather calms down (hopefully sooner rather than later) this will still be an issue: just wait till people start complaining about their insurers not paying up and having to live in caravans for 12 months, like last time.


Nicely in time for the next election, then


----------



## brogdale (Feb 11, 2014)

existentialist said:


> Nicely in time for the next election, then



...thinks Nigel "Wurzel" Falange.


----------



## Brainaddict (Feb 11, 2014)

DownwardDog said:


> But people have already been fed so much bullshit in the name of AGW (100 Months to Save the Planet!) that cynicism is now the default position for many people. Assuming they are too stupid to see through the fabrication that this flooding is definitely caused by AGW is just going to make things worse.


How could it get worse? Any green tax is already seen as a way to milk ordinary people. Cars are getting bigger. The government is desperately trying to build new airports: http://www.tfl.gov.uk/corporate/projectsandschemes/27598.aspx

The science has produced almost no political effects. Scaring the shit out of people that they might end up like the Somerset Levels might.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Feb 11, 2014)

angusmcfangus said:


> http://mainlymacro.blogspot.com/2014/02/are-uk-floods-camerons-katrina.html?spref=fb					  The truth is out there...



Good old BBC - typical government mouthpiece. What a waste of money it is.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Feb 11, 2014)

Wednesday's storm has tracked further north. At present it looks like North of England will get the brunt of it, but high winds are possible in many places.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 11, 2014)

Barking_Mad said:


> Wednesday's storm has tracked further north. At present it looks like North of England will get the brunt of it, but high winds are possible in many places.



_*Presently predicted *_to track to the North. 

If we hadn't got so used to this sort of system, this storm on its own would have otherwise caused headlines of it's own; this could well produce some damaging conditions across Wales & the North...and stormy stuff everywhere.


----------



## elbows (Feb 11, 2014)

The rain has just turned to snow here in the middle of the midlands.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 11, 2014)

elbows said:


> The rain has just turned to snow here in the middle of the midlands.



Yep am working in Stoke today and it got very snowy for a bit. Stopped now. 

Driving to barnsley later so hope it stops


----------



## 2hats (Feb 11, 2014)

GFS appears to have dialled down the expected late Friday/Saturday storm wind-wise to some degree.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Feb 11, 2014)

brogdale said:


> _*Presently predicted *_to track to the North.
> 
> If we hadn't got so used to this sort of system, this storm on its own would have otherwise caused headlines of it's own; this could well produce some damaging conditions across Wales & the North...and stormy stuff everywhere.



Yes you're right. Heavy rain for many places too, it will be really awful in many places around the rush hour. Another possible storm Saturday too....


----------



## brogdale (Feb 11, 2014)

brogdale said:


> ...thinks Nigel "Wurzel" Falange.






Nigel Farage @Nigel_Farage
Follow
On my way to Chertsey and surrounding areas to see impact of flooding. The waders are back on.


----------



## The Octagon (Feb 11, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Nigel Farage @Nigel_Farage
> Follow
> On my way to Chertsey and surrounding areas to see impact of flooding. The waders are back on.


 
I used to go to school in Chertsey, I might let some old mates know this news

*whistles innocently*


----------



## Barking_Mad (Feb 11, 2014)

Looks like some places at low level might see more snow than forecast today and tonight.


----------



## gosub (Feb 11, 2014)

Dan U said:


> Phillip Hammond being taken apart on sky news by a very angry Wraysbury local right now.





Barking_Mad said:


> Anyone got the video, sounds amusing
> 
> 
> "What needs to be done?"
> ...


http://news.sky.com/story/1209672/defence-secretary-tackled-over-thames-floods


----------



## brogdale (Feb 11, 2014)

Just over 4 hours to come up with something, then.




David_Cameron David CameronAfter a day visiting flood-hit areas, I'll update the country on the latest plan of action with a press conference at No10 at 4:45pm.

e2a : leaks from 'well-placed sources close to No. 10' reveal plans for flooded benefits claimants to be sanctioned as charge for holding water in bedrooms.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Feb 11, 2014)

Some amazing photos here: http://www.buzzfeed.com/alanwhite/27-staggering-new-pictures-of-the-somerset-levels-floods


----------



## treelover (Feb 11, 2014)

Its the old story, they can send troops and logistics half way across the world in record time to fight a war, but when it comes to domestic crisises...


As that blog notes above, the obfuscation and blaming others only works so far, in time as it becomes clearer that cuts have been a major component in this the Gov't will really suffer at the ballot box for this(including the Limp Dumps in the S.E), maybe even the idea of a 'small state' may weaken, Millipede could get in here and make hay.


----------



## treelover (Feb 11, 2014)

Barking_Mad said:


> Some amazing photos here: http://www.buzzfeed.com/alanwhite/27-staggering-new-pictures-of-the-somerset-levels-floods



Catastrophe, those poor farmers, etc.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Feb 11, 2014)

A view from Chertsey


----------



## treelover (Feb 11, 2014)

Btw, in the U.S Neil Young runs a major event called Farm Aid with all the big U.S music acts, we need something similar here.


----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 11, 2014)

Poor, poor people and things always get worse.


----------



## treelover (Feb 11, 2014)

Barking_Mad said:


> A view from Chertsey





The thing is there will be sewage and all sorts of nasties in the water.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Feb 11, 2014)

Expected winds tomorrow:


----------



## existentialist (Feb 11, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Just over 4 hours to come up with something, then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By the time they've finished with this, it'll be benefits claimants leaving the taps on in all their spare bathrooms that will have been responsible for all the flooding...


----------



## existentialist (Feb 11, 2014)

Barking_Mad said:


> Expected winds tomorrow:


Great


----------



## Brainaddict (Feb 11, 2014)

treelover said:


> Millipede could get in here and make hay.


You can lead Millipede to the hay field, you can put a scythe in his hand, but you can't make the worthless twat cut a damn thing. He just stands around whining that he'll be slightly less of a bastard than Cameron while UKIP gets on its BBC-powered harvesting machine and takes the whole field.

And that's enough of that metaphor.


----------



## gosub (Feb 11, 2014)

treelover said:


> Its the old story, they can send troops and logistics half way across the world in record time to fight a war, but when it comes to domestic crisises...
> 
> 
> As that blog notes above, the obfuscation and blaming others only works so far, in time as it becomes clearer that cuts have been a major component in this the Gov't will really suffer at the ballot box for this(including the Limp Dumps in the S.E), maybe even the idea of a 'small state' may weaken, Millipede could get in here and make hay.


http://www.insidetheenvironmentagency.co.uk/index.php?controller=post&action=view&id_post=53


----------



## Barking_Mad (Feb 11, 2014)

gosub said:


> http://www.insidetheenvironmentagency.co.uk/index.php?controller=post&action=view&id_post=53



I take it with a pinch of salt. Many organizations have people taking the piss. The person also seems to think that 'a bird sanctuary' is not also a flood alleviation scheme.


----------



## Nylock (Feb 11, 2014)

There has been a lot of disingenuous bullshit flying around regarding that 'bird sanctuary'.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 11, 2014)

Barking_Mad said:


> Some amazing photos here: http://www.buzzfeed.com/alanwhite/27-staggering-new-pictures-of-the-somerset-levels-floods




i posted that 2 days ago


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 11, 2014)

existentialist said:


> Nicely in time for the next election, then


Or next winter's floods.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 11, 2014)

Dear Somerset, if you are wondering what that stink is in the water, it's David Cameron on walkabout.


----------



## kittyP (Feb 11, 2014)

gosub said:


> There is a time for blame, and I think a case to answer, but the amount of slagging off the EA is getting must be very demoralising for staff pulling long shifts in shitty conditions to sort things out, this is far from over and if staff are going to be expected to keep up the hard work, Cameron needs to cauterise the blame game by *announcing that there will be an inquiry at a later date.*



*bit in bold* Yes but would anyone believe him?


----------



## wiskey (Feb 11, 2014)

I feel it only right to note that this is the first afternoon it hasn't rained in as long as I can remember 

it rained this morning, it will no doubt rain tonight ... but right now, right now it is SUNNY!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 11, 2014)

Yes I can see the sun , it has prompted me from working at home to working at pub


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 11, 2014)

treelover said:


> The thing is there will be sewage and all sorts of nasties in the water.



Yeah outside my work yesterday there was a pool of sewage / faeces that I was invited to look at. Took one look and ran away . It's cray cray man


----------



## marty21 (Feb 11, 2014)

Friends of mine have had to move out of their house in Shepperton, she posted some pictures on FB - one of the perils of having a nice house by the river on a flood plain I guess - all the hackney water is being soaked up by the marshes


----------



## agricola (Feb 11, 2014)

kittyP said:


> *bit in bold* Yes but would anyone believe him?



Almost certainly not; any honest inquiry will end up straying into so many contentious areas (cuts to the EA, the emergency services and the armed forces and the way that each are run, what building companies have been up to, what Thames Water (especially) have been up to etc) that it is in everyone at Westminsters' interest to avoid having someone competent looking at this and just blame that Chris Smith instead.


----------



## marty21 (Feb 11, 2014)

Pickles has been hilarious - one minute he is blaming the EA saying they trusted them to be experts, the next day when he gets it in the neck for that, he denies saying it.


----------



## 2hats (Feb 11, 2014)

GFS suggests most rainfall this week on the 12th and 15th. Still looking a lot better from the middle of next week onwards. ECM and GEM appear to largely agree. No strong signs of any wintry spell yet.


----------



## moon (Feb 11, 2014)

marty21 said:


> all the hackney water is being soaked up by the marshes


 that's what they are good at, why they are there etc etc


----------



## moon (Feb 11, 2014)

I wonder if Cameron still wants to 'lose the green crap'?


----------



## marty21 (Feb 11, 2014)

moon said:


> that's what they are good at, why they are there etc etc


 exactly - and they look excellent flooded tbf


----------



## brogdale (Feb 11, 2014)

Latest guidance from Exeter. This is forecast to be a very nasty little feature.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Feb 11, 2014)

Cameron's just cancelled his scheduled trip to Israel and Palestine next week, to deal with the flooding. Hmmmm, that seems excessive.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 11, 2014)

...and Exeter has just upped the matrix to one notch below *Red *for tomorrow's storm.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 11, 2014)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Cameron's just cancelled his scheduled trip to Israel and Palestine next week, to deal with the flooding. Hmmmm, that seems excessive.


 Not excessive at all; this is becoming a major political disaster for the tory government.


----------



## gosub (Feb 11, 2014)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Cameron's just cancelled his scheduled trip to Israel and Palestine next week, to deal with the flooding. Hmmmm, that seems excessive.




could do with borrowing that Moses bloke really


----------



## brogdale (Feb 11, 2014)

2hats said:


> GFS appears to have dialled down the expected late Friday/Saturday storm wind-wise to some degree.



I gather the 12Z ramped it up again.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 11, 2014)

Just heard on the radio that problem on the M2 between Fav & Shittingbourne and that chaps were dealing with a pot-hole. Looked it up.....and this is the "pot-hole'!


----------



## brogdale (Feb 11, 2014)

As if Kenley hasn't got enough problems; Pickles yesterday and then this...






as "Inside Croydon" says...



> Boris’s “morale-boosting visit” stopped short of his using Young Mr Grace’s line of “You’re all doing very well”, but there was more than a touch of patronising patrician about his waddle-about.
> 
> *There was much of a sense that Pickles and Johnson’s visits were more about shoring up Tory defences for the forthcoming local elections than they had anything to do with improving flood defences.* With parts of Somerset having been under water for more than a month, the Government and senior figures within the Tory Party appear to be far more animated in the past few days, since parts of the Conservative heartland of the Thames Valley have been affected.


----------



## moon (Feb 11, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Just heard on the radio that problem on the M2 between Fav & Shittingbourne and that chaps were dealing with a pot-hole. Looked it up.....and this is the "pot-hole'!


 Oh man, if those things start appearing under peoples houses then...


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 11, 2014)

brogdale said:


> I gather the 12Z ramped it up again.



What's the latest for Friday?


----------



## brogdale (Feb 11, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


> What's the latest for Friday?



Not good according to the midday model run; another potent low. One to keep an eye on.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 11, 2014)

here is the blog of my local weatherman and his take on whats coming in our part of Surrey

http://rgsweather.com/2014/02/10/reigate-update-on-storms-this-week/

I've posted him up a few times, he is a Geography Teacher at a local Grammar School. Apparently maybe on File on Four tonight as well re the River Mole flooding, which is his specialist subject I think 

@RGSWeather if you do that twitter thing


----------



## brogdale (Feb 11, 2014)

Dan U said:


> here is the blog of my local weatherman and his take on whats coming in our part of Surrey
> 
> http://rgsweather.com/2014/02/10/reigate-update-on-storms-this-week/
> 
> ...


Thanks for that Dan. That man is doing a good job there.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 11, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


> What's the latest for Friday?







london zoo's expecting flooding


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 11, 2014)

gosub said:


> could do with borrowing that Moses bloke really


noah. and his daughters.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 11, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Thanks for that Dan. That man is doing a good job there.



thought you would approve! you guys are doing sterling work on this thread as well, really enjoy it.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 11, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> noah. and his daughters.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 11, 2014)

The rest of the week isn't looking too clever, tomorrow especially.


----------



## moon (Feb 11, 2014)

I want to stay at home tomorrow..


----------



## gosub (Feb 11, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> noah. and his daughters.



Having mistakenly been allowed onto a red boarded Thames by a NT lock keeper trying to be helpful, I wouldn't recommend it.  White water narrow boating was one of the most frightening things I've ever done.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 11, 2014)

this made me feel a bit dizzy, but is worth a look (apols if a repost), just catching up on thread

http://www.channel4.com/news/thames-barrier-river-birds-eye-view-timelapse-video


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 11, 2014)

My boss contacted me to ask what were my chances of getting in tomorrow as they need staff , I live one of the furthest away yet seem to be the only one to be able to get in  not that I mind tbh .

I said if I could get to the a3 in less than an hour id be there , if that was fair.

He replied , this isn't about being fair ...

The chances went down a little considering he lives 8 mins walk from work yet is working from home all this week....


----------



## Tankus (Feb 11, 2014)

Go Dutch on the zoo.....and it's bush meat all around .....
I wonder if monkey tastes like pork ?


----------



## Tankus (Feb 11, 2014)

Whoa ...big thunder and hail heading towards Cardiff


----------



## Plumdaff (Feb 11, 2014)

Tankus said:


> Whoa ...big thunder and hail heading towards Cardiff



We've already had hail and thunder today! No more! It was quite dramatic barrelling on down from the hills, at one point we though we were about to get a blizzard.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 11, 2014)

i need to get out to get some chips!


----------



## smmudge (Feb 11, 2014)

I think we're sinking.


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 11, 2014)

Tankus said:


> Whoa ...big thunder and hail heading towards Cardiff



just hit


----------



## weepiper (Feb 11, 2014)

moon said:


> Oh man, if those things start appearing under peoples houses then...



They already are

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-beds-bucks-herts-26010192


----------



## pesh (Feb 11, 2014)

if the sinkholes big enough surely that would sort the flooding problem out. they need to get Pickles back out to Kenley and get him to jump up and down a bit.


----------



## weepiper (Feb 11, 2014)

Snowing a bit in Edinburgh now, first time this winter I think.


----------



## Geri (Feb 11, 2014)

ddraig said:


> i need to get out to get some chips!


 
Butchers went out to get beer but turned back, that's how bad it was.


----------



## trashpony (Feb 11, 2014)

2 degrees and 40mph winds forecast. Nice


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 11, 2014)

BBC weather have just updated - 41-43mph winds for tomorrow now.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 11, 2014)

Geri said:


> Butchers went out to get beer but turned back, that's how bad it was.


nightmare! 
got chips and a little bit wet, not going out again


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 11, 2014)

Up here, in the southwest corner of Northumberland, we had some snow with strong-ish winds from about 1730 to 1900 (or thereabouts) which made driving home "interesting" - but it stopped snowing, apart from showers, after 1930. The higher ground already had a dusting left from the falls on Saturday / Sunday.

Local rivers etc are getting lively, luckily we have escaped the worst of the most recent wind and rain. 

Wish the jet stream would go back to "normal" - I'm so sorry to see all the distress and destruction but because I am unable to help, I feel so much worse. Sympathy isn't much help to those affected.............


----------



## Dan U (Feb 11, 2014)

The snow I saw in Stoke disappeared in about an hour or two. Driving up to barnsley and I could see snow on the hills from the motorway. Snake pass and another couple of roads shut. Got to drive down the M1 tomorrow evening  in what looks like a triple whammy of snow, wind and rain warnings. Can't wait.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 11, 2014)

Sorry all...the bad news keeps on coming....here's a look at tomorrow afternoon...I hope they've got those Aberystwyth students out of the way again.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 11, 2014)

Dan U said:


> The snow I saw in Stoke disappeared in about an hour or two. Driving up to barnsley and I could see snow on the hills from the motorway. Snake pass and another couple of roads shut. Got to drive down the M1 tomorrow evening  in what looks like a triple whammy of snow, wind and rain warnings. Can't wait.


 Seriously Dan? Tomorrow evening don't look a good time to be out on the motorways of the North.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 11, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Seriously Dan? Tomorrow evening don't look a good time to be out on the motorways of the North.



Unfortunately mate. I am working on Thursday between here and home and have no real choice other than plotting up here for another night and losing pay. 

Will monitor the situation tomorrow though.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 11, 2014)

FFS I BELIEVED IN EVOLUTION AND NOW LOOK AT IT!

Wouldn't it be rather (and cruelly) ironica if the Noah's Ark Zoo Farm got flooded!


----------



## weepiper (Feb 11, 2014)

this is apparently the road from Taunton to Glastonbury


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 11, 2014)

nora!


----------



## Dan U (Feb 11, 2014)

Bloody hell


----------



## brogdale (Feb 11, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


> nora!


Indeed, and by the look of the EA river level graphs for the Severn, they'll soon have roads like that over there.


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 11, 2014)

weepiper said:


> this is apparently the road from Taunton to Glastonbury


Not a chance It's rubbish.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 11, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Indeed, and by the look of the EA river level graphs for the Severn, they'll soon have roads like that over there.



Live webcam at Atcham bridge, which is down stream from Shrewsbury. http://www.farsondigitalwatercams.com/live-webcams/central/Severn/Atcham

The top of the life ring in the pub beer garden is about to disappear! It's a wonder these old river bridges can cope with such force tbh.


----------



## weepiper (Feb 11, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> Not a chance It's rubbish.



Well it's not the M5 anyway...  supposedly it's at Westonzoyland


----------



## ChrisD (Feb 11, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> noah. and his daughters.


tipping it down in Devon this evening... so went to the cinema.  Fortunately we missed the trailers - but I see that this is coming on April 4th


----------



## Dr Jon (Feb 11, 2014)

stowpirate said:


> The one subject never talked about is population growth?


Paul Ehrlich is talking about it (as he has for the past 40 years)


> ... threats include climate disruption, loss of biodiversity (and thus ecosystem services), land-use change and resulting degradation, global toxification, ocean acidification, decay of the epidemiological environment, increasing depletion of important resources, and resource wars (which could go nuclear). This is not just a list of problems, it is an interconnected complex resulting from interactions within and between what can be thought of as two gigantic complex adaptive systems: the biosphere system and the human socio-economic system.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 11, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Working from home is always a euphemism.


Two letters away from the truth?


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 11, 2014)

Dr Jon said:


> Paul Ehrlich is talking about it.


Oh  god


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 11, 2014)

Dr Jon said:


> Paul Ehrlich is talking about it.


You make me vomit what's left of my life up on you cowardly freek.


----------



## TopCat (Feb 11, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> You make me vomit what's left of my life up on you cowardly freek.


Fuck me who provoked this!


----------



## pesh (Feb 11, 2014)

ChrisD said:


> tipping it down in Devon this evening... so went to the cinema.  Fortunately we missed the trailers - but I see that this is coming on April 4th
> View attachment 48361








who's playing God, Hopkins or Winstone?


----------



## ska invita (Feb 11, 2014)

Groundwater levels are so high in some parts of the country that flooding is likely to persist for weeks or even months, experts say.

A scientist with the British Geological Survey (BGS) said levels were likely to keep rising even if there was no more rain as so much water was soaking through the soil.

He told the BBC waters could keep increasing for months.

The BGS runs 32 boreholes across the country to measure water levels. It said nine of them show record water levels and one has never been so full in its 179 years of operation.

"We fully expect it will take several weeks to fully return to normality," Andy McKenzie told the BBC News Channel.
===================================================================
A disturbing picture of flooded Britain is revealed in new figures about the saturation of the ground. The British Geological Survey runs 32 boreholes across the country and an astonishing nine of them show record water levels. One has never been so full in its 179 years of operation.

The scientists analysing the data describe it as extraordinary. And these high levels are not just of scientific interest. They mean that the ground is at full capacity, so any more rain inevitably means more flooding. Readings from the rivers are equally alarming. Of 65 river sampling stations, 17 have never seen such high average flows for January. And the worrying development is that these exceptional flows have lasted so long and are likely to continue.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-26136975
=============================================================
We're barely into February...there's still all of March, always a wet month, and then April showers to get through...and by the sounds of it literally nowhere for the water to drain to for a good while yet


----------



## brogdale (Feb 11, 2014)

Tomorrow's storm.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 11, 2014)

Fucking hell.


----------



## co-op (Feb 11, 2014)

TopCat said:


> Fuck me who provoked this!



Paul Erlich is  x 1000. I thought only oldies like me would have heard of him, but of course ba has.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 11, 2014)

BTW does anyone know whats happening in Ireland? I'd expect them to be getting the frontline brunt of this. Are there floods there too?


----------



## TruXta (Feb 11, 2014)

ska invita said:


> BTW does anyone know whats happening in Ireland? I'd expect them to be getting the frontline brunt of this. Are there floods there too?


Looks like they're struggling with snow moreso than the flood? http://www.irishtimes.com/news/envi...me-parts-as-weather-warning-remains-1.1687348

e2a I know they've had floods lately as well, not sure how bad it's been, seems Cork and Limerick have born the brunt of it


----------



## brogdale (Feb 11, 2014)

The North Atlantic....some sort of awesome turmoil...

http://www.yr.no/satellitt/europa_animasjon.html


----------



## Dr Jon (Feb 11, 2014)

co-op said:


> Paul Erlich is  x 1000.


Why?

ETA
PM me with your answer eh - keep this thread on topic,


----------



## Dr Jon (Feb 11, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> You make me vomit what's left of my life up on you cowardly freek.


Time for your medication dear..


----------



## Dan U (Feb 11, 2014)

Please say we aren't going to get malthusian type weirdness on this thread? That is your specialist subject iirc Dr Jon


----------



## Dan U (Feb 11, 2014)

brogdale said:


> View attachment 48362
> 
> Tomorrow's storm.



Fuck.


----------



## peterkro (Feb 11, 2014)

I am sorry for all this but I can't help thinking "it's the Swans revenge".


----------



## Dr Jon (Feb 11, 2014)

Dan U said:


> Please say we aren't going to get malthusian type weirdness on this thread? That is your specialist subject iirc Dr Jon


No worries.
Back to the weather...


----------



## barney_pig (Feb 11, 2014)

After 5 years of "you cant solve a problem by throwing money at it" it's now "money is no object, we'll spend whatever it takes".


----------



## free spirit (Feb 11, 2014)

Dan U said:


> Please say we aren't going to get malthusian type weirdness on this thread? That is your specialist subject iirc Dr Jon


tbf Westminster is properly in need of a cull for the greater good, thought that's not so much over population as an infestation of upper class numpties.


----------



## free spirit (Feb 11, 2014)

barney_pig said:


> After 5 years of "you cant solve a problem by throwing money at it" it's now "money is no object, we'll spend whatever it takes".


the flooding just hit Eton...


----------



## Tankus (Feb 11, 2014)

Well ...I had a nice day ...sun was out and the waves were less than half a metre at Rhoose point , even if it has turned shit tonight , took these just after lunch 





Sort of hoping some of the cliff had come down so that I could check out the debris for some fossils (jurassic lias ) ...no such luck


----------



## brogdale (Feb 11, 2014)

barney_pig said:


> After 5 years of "you cant solve a problem by throwing money at it" it's now "money is no object, we'll spend whatever it takes".


 True enough, but you think the money will actually materialise?


----------



## TopCat (Feb 11, 2014)

free spirit said:


> the flooding just hit Eton...


Yay!!!!!!


----------



## TruXta (Feb 11, 2014)

brogdale said:


> True enough, but you think the money will actually materialise?


Now that the Thames Valley's been hit, why not? Tory heartland and all that.


----------



## Ground Elder (Feb 11, 2014)

Thunder and lightening just now. Hopefully this list won't get added to


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 11, 2014)

brogdale said:


> True enough, but you think the money will actually materialise?


 
call me a cynic, but *most* of the money that does show up will probably go into urban areas and the Thames valley, with *somewhat smaller* amounts for Cornwall/Devon, the levels and Wales.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 11, 2014)

brogdale said:


> View attachment 48362
> 
> Tomorrow's storm.


Fuck that. At 10am (or shortly before), I shall be driving up the West coast between the second prongly bit up from the bottom left corner of Wales and the third prongly bit up.

Fortunately, it'll be pretty much low tide, so at least the sea will be a fair way away.

Today, there were as many ships in St Bride's Bay as I've seen in ages - at least 8. Just checked, and there's now 11. 2 berths free in the Haven, though the LNG ones are all empty - wondering if the big LNG tankers are keeping out of the way!


----------



## peterkro (Feb 11, 2014)

existentialist said:


> Today, there were as many ships in St Bride's Bay as I've seen in ages - at least 8. Just checked, and there's now 11. 2 berths free in the Haven, though the LNG ones are all empty - wondering if the big LNG tankers are keeping out of the way!


Ships (even smaller boats) have a much better chance of surviving serious bad weather out at sea than in a harbour.Most skippers will take the decision to ride it out rather than dock.


----------



## teqniq (Feb 11, 2014)

21 Pictures Of Politicians In Wellies Staring At Floods


----------



## brogdale (Feb 11, 2014)

teqniq said:


> 21 Pictures Of Politicians In Wellies Staring At Floods


 9


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 11, 2014)

On a positive note there's been no mention of swine flu this year


----------



## ska invita (Feb 11, 2014)

brogdale said:


> 9


begging for a caption


----------



## Brainaddict (Feb 11, 2014)

brogdale said:


> As if Kenley hasn't got enough problems; Pickles yesterday and then this...


Christ, imagine it, a visit from Pickles *and* Boris Johnson. Can I get insurance against that I wonder?


----------



## Balbi (Feb 11, 2014)

ska invita said:


> begging for a caption



"VINCENT TAN PLASTIC SURGERY HAILED AS GREAT SUCCESS"

cc: editor


----------



## brogdale (Feb 11, 2014)

ska invita said:


> begging for a caption



"_That'll be the drainage in the lower field, Sir"
_


----------



## brogdale (Feb 11, 2014)

Brainaddict said:


> Christ, imagine it, a visit from Pickles *and* Boris Johnson. Can I get insurance against that I wonder?



"It's raining cunts"


----------



## Balbi (Feb 11, 2014)

Brainaddict said:


> Christ, imagine it, a visit from Pickles *and* Boris Johnson. Can I get insurance against that I wonder?



Look pal, you've got enough water to drown the pair of the cunts. Do us all a favour, aye?


----------



## free spirit (Feb 11, 2014)

ska invita said:


> begging for a caption



So 'The Flood'... that wasn't the name of a pub then? Bugger.


----------



## Dr Jon (Feb 11, 2014)

This is looking very serious:
UK Floods Could Last Months, Scientist Warns


----------



## clicker (Feb 11, 2014)

ska invita said:


> begging for a caption



My credibility went that a way.....water taxi anyone?


----------



## clicker (Feb 11, 2014)

ska invita said:


> BTW does anyone know whats happening in Ireland? I'd expect them to be getting the frontline brunt of this. Are there floods there too?


Yes parts of galway, waterford and Cork have all been walloped....not that you'd know with the tv coverage over here   Shannon not expected to break banks as of yesterday, but still plenty others are doing exactly that.


----------



## pesh (Feb 11, 2014)

Surrey water pollution levels worse than first thought


----------



## brogdale (Feb 12, 2014)

From C4


----------



## Nylock (Feb 12, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Now that the Thames Valley's been hit, why not? Tory heartland and all that.


...and that seems to be the perception of it as well. 
"We're throwing money at the problem now because our heartland is drowning". 
"So what about when Somerset was drowning -it's been under water since christmas".
"No-one wants to hear about that and all the finger pointing. They want to know what we are doing NOW. Here. To save the Thames valley".
fucking disgraceful...


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 12, 2014)

Take care out there today! Especially those in North Wales where gusts hitting 100mph are expected!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 12, 2014)

Was told the office was going to re-open today but got a text at 4.3-am to say the sites got worse and is closed today too ( and I think we got a load more rain to come )


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Feb 12, 2014)

The op title needs more noughts.


----------



## trashpony (Feb 12, 2014)

Our only motorway is shut because a massive hole opened up in it yesterday. We're trapped


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 12, 2014)

Nylock said:


> ...and that seems to be the perception of it as well.
> "We're throwing money at the problem now because our heartland is drowning".
> "So what about when Somerset was drowning -it's been under water since christmas".
> "No-one wants to hear about that and all the finger pointing. They want to know what we are doing NOW. Here. To save the Thames valley".
> fucking disgraceful...


Same old isn't it? They are now in general election mode so are shitting themselves at the thought their core voters might get severely pissed off with the government. I hope the electorate see through their pretence and punish them next year.


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Feb 12, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Our only motorway is shut because a massive hole opened up in it yesterday. We're trapped


The highways agency are looking into it.


----------



## Nylock (Feb 12, 2014)




----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 12, 2014)

Nylock said:


> ...and that seems to be the perception of it as well.
> "We're throwing money at the problem now because our heartland is drowning".
> "So what about when Somerset was drowning -it's been under water since christmas".
> "No-one wants to hear about that and all the finger pointing. They want to know what we are doing NOW. Here. To save the Thames valley".
> fucking disgraceful...



It's patently obvious the se is getting preferential treatment; the BBC has all but forgotten Somerset.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 12, 2014)

ska invita said:


> begging for a caption


 
"Turned out nice again", says Village Idiot.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 12, 2014)

Check out "Irish sea" and surrounds....

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public/weather/marine-shipping-forecast/#?tab=map


----------



## Nylock (Feb 12, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> It's patently obvious the se is getting preferential treatment; the BBC has all but forgotten Somerset.


Yep, and in all likelihood, the next time the levels get decent coverage it'll be after the floodwaters have receded in the SE. Unless there is another 'spectacular' weather event in the SW that eclipses what's going on in the Thames valley. ofc, there's typically next to fuck-all coverage about what's happening in the rest of the country....


----------



## brogdale (Feb 12, 2014)

Two more 'balancing ponds' for the Kenley valley; I presume the Purley pond must be reaching capacity...they're going to run out of options soon.

http://www.croydon.gov.uk/advice/emergencies/floods


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 12, 2014)

This weather is relentless. The Sun reckons it will last till May! That's probably a forecast from whoever's on Page 3 today: "Nicki, 18 (thankfully - and we can prove it!), says that she feels sorry for the poor white people being flooded and that Johnny Foreigner should probably take his weather and leave. Come on England!"

A months' rain is meant to fall in 24 hours - on top of the already fucked Levels. This is going to push things over the edge I think, though for now it's not really raining here (it will, the sky is most ominous).

Apparently they've downgraded the next storm, intending to hit over the weekend/late friday.

I do not like all this talk about diverting foreign aid money. To be fair, I probably wouldn't object, but this country has money and that is just right wing shit stirring from the Fail.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 12, 2014)

Nylock said:


> Yep, and in all likelihood, the next time the levels get decent coverage it'll be after the floodwaters have receded in the SE. Unless there is another 'spectacular' weather event in the SW that eclipses what's going on in the Thames valley. ofc, there's typically next to fuck-all coverage about what's happening in the rest of the country....


Even if you take the not-unreasonable argument that the authorities were caught ofguard in Somerset and are now implementing better practice in London, that's still piss poor. You could still be doing something for these people. My suggestion would be to take control of the insurance industry, even if temporarily, and just give these people the money they need while providing alternative accomodation for as long as they need. Some of these fucking tories could give up their grace and favour palaces along with the aristocracy. 

When you hear how this affects life it's really quite dire: some people can't use their toilets at all because it's all backed up. Some people are reporting they dont' know if tapwater is safe to use. Livestock have had to be sold en masse or moved. Camoron says money is no object, but it soon will be when the insurance assessors start hesitating and you know that will happen.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 12, 2014)

Evidence that the low is bombing slightly quicker than predicted; for some this will be the worst storm of the season...so far.

8mb lower than GFS expected!


----------



## brogdale (Feb 12, 2014)

. dp


----------



## brogdale (Feb 12, 2014)

MetO's FAX chart for Saturday looks very wet for many. That's a real grief-maker...


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 12, 2014)

The sea's getting proper angry in brighton ATM! & it's blowing already. Fuck knows what it'll be like come early afternoon!!


----------



## brogdale (Feb 12, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Same old isn't it? They are now in general election mode so are shitting themselves at the thought their core voters might get severely pissed off with the government. I hope the electorate see through their pretence and punish them next year.



Yes, and well done to the FBU getting out the truth behind Cameron's deceitful vacuous dissembling...

9.52am GMT

The fire service in the flood hit Thames Valley is still facing cuts, despite Cameron’s pledge of unlimited funds to tackle the crisis, the Fire Brigade Union has warned. 

It said cuts announced to fire and rescue services in Surrey will mean the area will lose fire and rescue stations, equipment and as many as 40 staff.

Last week, Surrey County Council agreed to close Sunbury and Staines fire stations and replace them with a single new station in Spelthorne, the union pointed out. 

Fire Brigades Union secretary for Surrey, Richard Jones, said:

The service is already being stretched to breaking point and further cuts could mean floods in future are even more dangerous and damaging.

We don’t receive funding for covering flooding, and even with huge amounts of overtime paid out to beef up staff numbers, only 2 out of the 13 on-call pumps were available this morning due to understaffing.

Given how much we are struggling, firefighters on the ground are expressing serious doubts over the service’s ability to respond successfully to floods in the future.​


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 12, 2014)

I've stocked up on rustlers burgers and coffee to wait out the storms


----------



## cybertect (Feb 12, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Check out "Irish sea" and surrounds....
> 
> http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public/weather/marine-shipping-forecast/#?tab=map



"Hurricane Force 12 imminent"

!!!


----------



## teqniq (Feb 12, 2014)

No money for fire services but meanwhile...

UK to spend £2.5bn on F-35 fighters


----------



## teqniq (Feb 12, 2014)

It's looking proper grim here in Cardiff. I've got to cycle across town to work later and I'm not looking forward to it.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 12, 2014)

trying to post up pics of our flooded work car park, but its not working


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 12, 2014)

cybertect said:


> "Hurricane Force 12 imminent"
> 
> !!!



 

Fairly comprehensive !


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 12, 2014)

thats better


----------



## Leafster (Feb 12, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Two more 'balancing ponds' for the Kenley valley; I presume the Purley pond must be reaching capacity...they're going to run out of options soon.
> 
> http://www.croydon.gov.uk/advice/emergencies/floods


Thanks for posting up the extra information - there was comment on Twitter last night from one of the locals in Whyteleafe or Kenley saying they'd heard a rumour that the A22 was to be flooded in Whyteleafe to save the houses in Kenley and Purley.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 12, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> View attachment 48379
> 
> Fairly comprehensive !


And now the shipping forecast for all areas at 05:00

Fuck.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 12, 2014)

Is Chris Smith a Labour peer?


----------



## Dan U (Feb 12, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Is Chris Smith a Labour peer?



yes.


----------



## gosub (Feb 12, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Is Chris Smith a Labour peer?


cross bencher


----------



## Tankus (Feb 12, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Same old isn't it? They are now in general election mode so are shitting themselves at the thought their core voters might get severely pissed off with the government. I hope the electorate see through their pretence and punish them next year.


Punish all parties ,its labour who put the policy of deliberate flooding of the levels into place , originally ......


----------



## sptme (Feb 12, 2014)

Red warning for wind in Wales and north west Englandhttp://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public/....50&lat=55.50&fcTime=1392163200&regionName=wl
http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public/....50&lat=55.50&fcTime=1392163200&regionName=wl


----------



## Dan U (Feb 12, 2014)

gosub said:


> cross bencher



i stand corrected!


----------



## Plumdaff (Feb 12, 2014)

I work in Butetown in Cardiff, right by the sea, and it's bloody windy already. The building is groaning. One of my colleagues biked in today and I've just insisted on giving him a lift home if this is the winds before the proper winds hit :O


----------



## brogdale (Feb 12, 2014)

Leafster said:


> Thanks for posting up the extra information - there was comment on Twitter last night from one of the locals in Whyteleafe or Kenley saying they'd heard a rumour that the A22 was to be flooded in Whyteleafe to save the houses in Kenley and Purley.



Hmmm...I think it already is, pretty much. Worrying times for those living in the valley bottom.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 12, 2014)

sptme said:


> Red warning for wind in Wales and north west England
> http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/public/....50&lat=55.50&fcTime=1392163200&regionName=wl


 The only surprise being how late in the day they've gone Red.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 12, 2014)

The sea off Newgale was, basically, cappuccino this morning. Not the worst I've seen it, and the Cleddau Bridge was still open, but that may change when the wins moves round to SSW. 

Certainly, up here on the headlands at St Davids, the wind is vicious, with very sharp bursts of rain and quite bright intervals. We have leaks in the roof at this school, though...


----------



## Tankus (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm just outside Rhoose  , I can normally see Minehead across the channel from my windows , its just a grey blur	...this is the worst day of the winter so far , no trampolines as such (they have all gone ) , but 3 of my fencing panels are down ..Two of my neighbours have big gaps in their fences too ..and apparently we are still in a yellow zone .... bit mad


----------



## brogdale (Feb 12, 2014)

Relentless...

http://player.vimeo.com/video/86027748


----------



## Dan U (Feb 12, 2014)

The clarification starts..


----------



## TruXta (Feb 12, 2014)

Where's that from?


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm literally in the eye of the storm. Red alert!


----------



## brogdale (Feb 12, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> I'm literally in the eye of the storm. Red alert!


 Good luck & stay safe.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Feb 12, 2014)

It's really picking up now, torrential rain and high winds. I'm in Caernarfon and have to cross the bridge to Anglesey to go home, which is slightly worrying.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 12, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Where's that from?



John Prescotts twitter


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Feb 12, 2014)

Dan U said:


> John Prescotts twitter


 
Also on Diane Abbott's twitter. So possibly centrally co-ordinated?


----------



## Ranbay (Feb 12, 2014)

teqniq said:


> It's looking proper grim here in Cardiff. I've got to cycle across town to work later and I'm not looking forward to it.



I'm up high in the centre of town, the wind is really bad, all the windows are whistling!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 12, 2014)

Dan U said:


> The clarification starts..


Nice to see them continuing to be inept.

Read about a lorry load of soldiers arriving in some flooded place without wellies or waders. So apparently they had to stay in their lorry.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 12, 2014)

Fuck it's windy!


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 12, 2014)

Gust strengths for today


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 12, 2014)

Good job there isn't an election this year as charities and groups trying to help with the impact of the floods will be gagged.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 12, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> It's really picking up now, torrential rain and high winds. I'm in Caernarfon and have to cross the bridge to Anglesey to go home, which is slightly worrying.


 I wouldn't try that too early...might be best to sit things out in a boozer after work for a while?


----------



## brogdale (Feb 12, 2014)

Signs of deterioration in and around Kenley...



> *Updated: Wednesday 12 February 12:17pm*
> *What is happening now?*
> *Road closures*
> Avoid Kenley and Whyteleafe due to localised flooding as side roads surrounding Godstone Road are now closed.
> ...



http://www.croydon.gov.uk/advice/emergencies/floods


----------



## Ponyutd (Feb 12, 2014)

Dorset, from the Beeb.


----------



## Leafster (Feb 12, 2014)

Fuck!


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 12, 2014)

Ponyutd said:


> Dorset, from the Beeb.



Now? I've had a pint sat in front of that pub.


----------



## treelover (Feb 12, 2014)

Ponyutd said:


> Dorset, from the Beeb.



Did they hit land?, never seen waves like that in the U.K


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 12, 2014)

treelover said:


> Did they hit land?, never seen waves like that in the U.K



That's breaking over chesil beach, it's been built up over the last couple of weeks.


----------



## MrSki (Feb 12, 2014)

Ponyutd said:


> Dorset, from the Beeb.



Taken on the 8th February.


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 12, 2014)

You can see how high the beach is here, waves come over in this clip from last week

www.youtube.com/watch?v=84EQtsgA0_8


----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 12, 2014)

Being in the location of that picture would make me a tad nervous.


----------



## mr steev (Feb 12, 2014)

Leafster said:


> Fuck!



I don't usually believe any weather story from The Express, but here's a pic of the same pub from a few days ago 






Published on 6th Feb


----------



## butchersapron (Feb 12, 2014)

You want to go that one up the hill opposite the chippy.


----------



## treelover (Feb 12, 2014)

Wow, think I did my army basic training there...


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 12, 2014)

It helps to explain how that huge bank of shingle got there in the first place !


----------



## Geri (Feb 12, 2014)

Ponyutd said:


> Dorset, from the Beeb.


 
We've been there, it's in Portland. Lovely pub.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 12, 2014)

Starting to get interesting down here now!


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 12, 2014)

It's already been "interesting" here. The local river has burst its' banks and flooded some gardens already, whereas nothing before today. It was absolutely torrential earlier and incredibly windy. All calmed down for now ...


----------



## brogdale (Feb 12, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> It helps to explain how that huge bank of shingle got there in the first place !



Pretty much does. Most theories about Chesil's formation relate to wave push deposition associated with post-glacial sea level rise.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 12, 2014)

fucthest8 said:


> It's already been "interesting" here. The local river has burst its' banks and flooded some gardens already, whereas nothing before today. It was absolutely torrential earlier and incredibly windy. All calmed down for now ...


 Here?


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 12, 2014)

Oh, I literally spoke too soon 

(Here = eastern edge of Dartmoor)


----------



## Sprocket. (Feb 12, 2014)

Hope it doesn't get interesting here. we are two feet below sea level!!!!


----------



## Tankus (Feb 12, 2014)

Fuck me ........fuck  !!!!!


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 12, 2014)

Just had a look at a surfcam on the Atlantic coast in Clare, you can't see much

http://oceanscene.ie/lahinch-webcam/


----------



## brogdale (Feb 12, 2014)

Very serious damage in Ireland....watch out Wales.


----------



## 2hats (Feb 12, 2014)

110mph recorded off the S Irish coast, 92 mph at Mumbles Head.


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 12, 2014)

Strongest gust at land's end so far today 79mph

http://www.landsendweather.info/met/mainframe.htm


----------



## teqniq (Feb 12, 2014)

Stopped raining quite some time ago but huge gusts of wind now


----------



## JTG (Feb 12, 2014)

Yeah, bit breezy out in Bristol


----------



## PursuedByBears (Feb 12, 2014)

Brilliant sunshine and REALLY strong winds in Lancaster, cycling home tonight will be interesting.


----------



## JTG (Feb 12, 2014)

PursuedByBears said:


> Brilliant sunshine and REALLY strong winds in Lancaster, cycling home tonight will be interesting.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 12, 2014)

95000 homes without power in SE Ireland.  Roofs blown clean off schools.


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 12, 2014)

Bloody hell 

Ruddy sun's out here now! Mad weather.


----------



## sojourner (Feb 12, 2014)

Well, it was so gusty before that the main front door (which is currently swollen with rain) burst wide open.

Right now - you could hear a pin drop. Stopped raining, no wind, clear skies.

Merseyside, btw.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 12, 2014)

2hats said:


> 110mph recorded off the S Irish coast, 92 mph at Mumbles Head.



Jesus, gotta be some risk of 100mph on Welsh/NW coast.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 12, 2014)

lizzieloo said:


> Just had a look at a surfcam on the Atlantic coast in Clare, you can't see much
> 
> http://oceanscene.ie/lahinch-webcam/



Lahinch was hit really badly a few weeks ago.  Hang on, I'll see if I can find the pictures

Can only post link, not picture

http://www.breakingnews.ie/discover...tting-hammered-in-new-years-storm-618816.html

The photographer's (George Karbus, a Czech living in Ireland) got loads of great pictures of Ireland.  Definitely worth a look


----------



## ddraig (Feb 12, 2014)

teqniq said:


> Stopped raining quite some time ago but huge gusts of wind now


yeah! was just in a car on M4 and it was a solid estate yet had to slow down below 50 as it was blowing the car with 3 people and stuff in it! 
would not have liked being in a van/lorry


----------



## Leafster (Feb 12, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Signs of deterioration in and around Kenley...
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.croydon.gov.uk/advice/emergencies/floods



The "Purley Pond" has now got its own Twitter account: www.twitter.com/ThePurleyPond

Has some up to date photos too.


----------



## 2hats (Feb 12, 2014)

Shannon airport shut down as winds top 99-100 mph and planes start to tip.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 12, 2014)

Leafster said:


> The "Purley Pond" has now got its own Twitter account: www.twitter.com/ThePurleyPond
> 
> Has some up to date photos too.


 Lordy, Dale Road doesn't look very clever.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 12, 2014)

2hats said:


> Shannon airport shut down as winds top 99-100 mph and planes start to tip.



Poor passengers. Shannon's not a great place to get stuck!


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 12, 2014)

TIs howling it down in Colnbrook. 


Starts building ark


----------



## MrSki (Feb 12, 2014)

Aberdaron in NW Wales recorded winds of 106 MPH


----------



## sojourner (Feb 12, 2014)

Okay - turned bad now! Door blown right open again, pissing it down.  There's gonna be no fucking slates left on the roof in work at this rate.


----------



## 2hats (Feb 12, 2014)

Could be some nasty surprises hiding between the showers following the main rain front which has now largely pushed over to the eastern side of the country:

 

Noticeable there are sferics buried in there. The Shannon radar appears to have gone AWOL as well (last hour or so).


----------



## TruXta (Feb 12, 2014)

Shite! Quitened down slight here in SE London. All trees and fences present and correct AFAIK.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 12, 2014)

Sunny here too; cold and windy though. More rain for later apparently. How much is down to Zeus.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 12, 2014)

Trees down all over the place, several roads closed, Cleddau Bridge shut, power out in Pembroke. All fairly mad...and just as I got back into the car at the petrol station, a big chunk of the sign hit the deck just where I'd been standing. That could have spoiled my day.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 12, 2014)

2hats said:


> Shannon airport shut down as winds top 99-100 mph and planes start to tip.



Cork shut as well


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 12, 2014)

Kin'ell some of these gusts are scaring me in me shed, smoke is being blown back in from the burner n'all.

And I'm nowhere near the bad bit.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 12, 2014)

Limerick Boat Club roof torn off (video)

http://www.rte.ie/news/player/2014/...-boat-club-roof-is-blown-off-in-strong-winds/


----------



## mr steev (Feb 12, 2014)

lizzieloo said:


> Kin'ell some of these gusts are scaring me in me shed, smoke is being blown back in from the burner n'all.
> 
> And I'm nowhere near the bad bit.



It's pretty grim here too... and I'm just about to have to walk to work!


----------



## ddraig (Feb 12, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Limerick Boat Club roof torn off (video)
> 
> http://www.rte.ie/news/player/2014/...-boat-club-roof-is-blown-off-in-strong-winds/


 that was easy!


----------



## TopCat (Feb 12, 2014)

Leafster said:


> The "Purley Pond" has now got its own Twitter account: www.twitter.com/ThePurleyPond
> 
> Has some up to date photos too.


I love that, an underpass being used as a water storage facility in order to save a water treatment works and the supply to 42,000 homes has it's own twitter account. Fucking A.

"I'm an underpass, and I'm okay. I sleep all night and I work all day. I'm filling up Rather fast and Resemble Morecambe Bay"


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 12, 2014)

ddraig said:


> that was easy!



Was probably just a bit of timber? 

eta:  Looks like a proper roof, and a stone building if this is the correct one.  Was hard to see in that video what the building looked like originally

http://www.limerickcity.ie/Planning/PlanningDocumentsArchive/DeletionfromtheRecordofProtectedStructures-LimerickBoatClubREFRPS300-2007/Deletion of Limerick Boat Club from RPS.pdf

ah, looks like there's two buildings, a clubhouse and a boathouse.  Can't tell what type of roof is in the 2nd picture, but that's the boat store and it looks like that building is the one that lost its roof


----------



## brogdale (Feb 12, 2014)

TopCat said:


> I love that, an underpass being used as a water storage facility in order to save a water treatment works and the supply to 42,000 homes has it's own twitter account. Fucking A.
> 
> "I'm an underpass, and I'm okay. I sleep all night and I work all day. I'm filling up Rather fast and Resemble Morecambe Bay"



Black humour and all that, but the situation in the valley is becoming pretty dire really. Once they've filled the other two 'ponds' (which are really car parks with sandbags) there's nowhere else for the winterbourne to go apart from housing.


----------



## TopCat (Feb 12, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Black humour and all that, but the situation in the valley is becoming pretty dire really. Once they've filled the other two 'ponds' (which are really car parks with sandbags) there's nowhere else for the winterbourne to go apart from housing.


So to be clear, it's the winterbourne which has burst it's banks and because it threatens the water works they are pumping all the water into the underpass?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 12, 2014)

146kph just recorded in Ireland (I'm assuming in Clare).  My friend said next door's greenhouse is now his


----------



## sojourner (Feb 12, 2014)

existentialist said:


> Trees down all over the place, several roads closed, Cleddau Bridge shut, power out in Pembroke. All fairly mad...and just as I got back into the car at the petrol station, a big chunk of the sign hit the deck just where I'd been standing. That could have spoiled my day.


Blimey!


----------



## TruXta (Feb 12, 2014)

Semi-clear skies. Might fuck off out the house for the evening then.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 12, 2014)

2hats said:


> Shannon airport shut down as winds top 99-100 mph and planes start to tip.



There's a picture of the plane tipped.  It's a very small plane


----------



## sojourner (Feb 12, 2014)

Power cut at home for the last hour - it's only down the road from work. Gonna have to get candles on the way home.


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 12, 2014)

sojourner said:


> Power cut at home for the last hour - it's only down the road from work. Gonna have to get candles on the way home.



Go a bit early if you can, everyone will be buying candles on the way home. Stay safe.


----------



## TopCat (Feb 12, 2014)

Oh shit, just checked the news, you are right brogdale, the plan B for when the underpass is full is to divert the water into two car parks as you say.  Gulp.


----------



## kebabking (Feb 12, 2014)

well, Worcester now has something else to talk about aprt from flooding...

4 big, beautiful scots pine trees (120-150ft or so) have come down in the middle of a field, i was overtaken by plastic bags as i drove on the A44, and a house in my street has lots part of its chimney - a dozen bricks or so came tumbling down, they've punched holes in the tiles and landed on a car. its a write-off.

you know, i could almost get bored of this winter...


----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 12, 2014)

Running down alley pulling a shrieking toddler as two horizontal wheely bins chase us at a staggering speed is bloody terrifying!


----------



## chintz (Feb 12, 2014)

kebabking said:


> well, Worcester now has something else to talk about aprt from flooding...
> 
> 4 big, beautiful scots pine trees (120-150ft or so) have come down in the middle of a field, i was overtaken by plastic bags as i drove on the A44, and a house in my street has lots part of its chimney - a dozen bricks or so came tumbling down, they've punched holes in the tiles and landed on a car. its a write-off.
> 
> you know, i could almost get bored of this winter...


In Worcester too just had a load of tiles down


----------



## Dan U (Feb 12, 2014)

I can confirm it is bloody windy at Tibshelf services on the m1. Got permission to duck out of my work in Barnsley early to get to my next destination near Milton Keynes. 

One woman was going to get the train to Newport in Wales. Good luck


----------



## sojourner (Feb 12, 2014)

lizzieloo said:


> Go a bit early if you can, everyone will be buying candles on the way home. Stay safe.


Ta love   The fella's gone to get some now. At least we have a gas fire and stove, so can keep warm and cook tea.


----------



## kebabking (Feb 12, 2014)

chintz said:


> In Worcester too just had a load of tiles down



you ok? need a hand with anything? (except getting on a ladder obviously..)


----------



## sojourner (Feb 12, 2014)

cyberfairy said:


> Running down alley pulling a shrieking toddler as two horizontal wheely bins chase us at a staggering speed is bloody terrifying!


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 12, 2014)

looks like the office is going to be closed for at least the rest of the week


----------



## chintz (Feb 12, 2014)

kebabking said:


> you ok? need a hand with anything? (except getting on a ladder obviously..)


na good thanks I did consider getting the ladder out for about a nano second  before I thought fuck that let them fall 

Cheers for the offer.


----------



## TopCat (Feb 12, 2014)

Worcester looks fucked!


----------



## pesh (Feb 12, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Read about a lorry load of soldiers arriving in some flooded place without wellies or waders. So apparently they had to stay in their lorry.


srsly? the Marines don't want to get their feet wet?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 12, 2014)

the building next to work


----------



## PursuedByBears (Feb 12, 2014)

We've had an email at work saying that Network Rail are closing the West Coast Main Line between 19:00-21:00.


----------



## chintz (Feb 12, 2014)

TopCat said:


> Worcester looks fucked!



I might trade my camper van in for a boat.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 12, 2014)

In case anyone is thinking of travelling on the train in NW England. Don't bother! 

WCML is going to close near the Lakes from 7, and widespread 50mph speed limits on other parts of the network.  

http://www.twitlonger.com/show/n_1s0eesq

Guess which mug is sat on a train at the moment?   

I saw the Twitter alert about half three and did a runner from work to catch the next train.


----------



## kebabking (Feb 12, 2014)

chintz said:


> I might trade my camper van in for a boat.



i might trade my wife and children in for a boat.


----------



## JTG (Feb 12, 2014)

TopCat said:


> Worcester looks fucked!


Worcester is always fucked at this time of year


----------



## kebabking (Feb 12, 2014)

TopCat said:


> Worcester looks fucked!



nah, its one of the best places to live in the whole country - assuming you like buckets, neoprene and insurance claim forms...


----------



## sojourner (Feb 12, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> In case anyone is thinking of travelling on the train in NW England. Don't bother!
> 
> WCML is going to close near the Lakes from 7, and widespread 50mph speed limits on other parts of the network.
> 
> ...


Hope you get home safe mate! All you can hear round here is sirens!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 12, 2014)

sojourner said:


> Hope you get home safe mate! All you can hear round here is sirens!


I'll be fine - it'll just be delayed. I'm now at Stoke where the 50mph restrictions start, so no doubt we'll be crawling along once we set off. I had the foresight to dive into M & S at the station to pick up some cans of G & T so I'll be happy enough however long it takes. 

Edit - and I've decided to listen to Abba to cheer the slow trundly journey up. I'll have to resist the temptation to sing along. I don't think the other passengers would thank me.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 12, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Edit - and I've decided to listen to Abba to cheer the slow trundly journey up. I'll have to resist the temptation to sing along. I don't think the other passengers would thank me.



oh go on, and secretly record their reactions and post video here


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 12, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> oh go on, and secretly record their reactions and post video here


Let me have another couple of G & Ts and I might just do that.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 12, 2014)

96mph gusts at Cleddau Bridge. Which is closed.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 12, 2014)

We've now got a 20mph speed restriction as there's something wrong with the line. 

And this just up about Crewe station:


----------



## 2hats (Feb 12, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I'll be fine - it'll just be delayed. I'm now at Stoke



Heading north? Crewe station has just been reported as being closed.


----------



## Tankus (Feb 12, 2014)

been out for a walk along my local cliffs ....not a soul in sight ...actually got hit by spray on the top of the cliffs 






the center of that wave is where I normally sit ...epic .....got totally soaked ...hope there wasn't too much shit in it from the levels as I breathed some in ......



I opened my front door ....and my attic door popped and  blew into my loft ..!!!...I've had a good look around to see if I've lost any tiles ...its ok


----------



## Crispy (Feb 12, 2014)

The water in the bogs at work was heaving up and down as the wind blew over the vent pipe


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 12, 2014)

2hats said:


> Heading north? Crewe station has just been reported as being closed.


Thankfully I'm not passing through Crewe, so it *should* be fine if a little slow. I'm heading to Manchester on the Stoke Macclesfield route.


----------



## muscovyduck (Feb 12, 2014)

Guess who's stranded in Blackpool


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 12, 2014)

muscovyduck said:


> Guess who's stranded in Blackpool


Sounds a bit of a bugger. Hope you manage to get out and home soon. Doubt it'll be until tomorrow given what's going on.


----------



## muscovyduck (Feb 12, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Sounds a bit of a bugger. Hope you manage to get out and home soon. Doubt it'll be until tomorrow given what's going on.


Booked myself into a B&B so Idgaf about the weather unless there's a massive tsunami or it continues into off-peak travelling time tomorrow.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 12, 2014)

Tankus said:


> been out for a walk along my local cliffs ....not a soul in sight ...actually got hit by spray on the top of the cliffs
> 
> 
> the center of that wave is where I normally sit ...epic .....got totally soaked ...hope there wasn't too much shit in it from the levels as I breathed some in ......
> ...



Great pics


----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 12, 2014)

muscovyduck said:


> Guess who's stranded in Blackpool


I would hate to be stranded in Blackpool. Mad here in Lancaster. Definitely because I was being smug about the North being fine compared to the South for a change.


----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 12, 2014)

muscovyduck said:


> Booked myself into a B&B so Idgaf about the weather unless there's a massive tsunami or it continues into off-peak travelling time tomorrow.


Good luck!


----------



## Voley (Feb 12, 2014)

Gales again down here at Lands End today. Walking round the corner of my house this evening and getting the full force of it was like hitting a brick wall. We're used to storms down here but I can't remember it going on for weeks on end like this. Getting pretty fed up with it now tbh.


----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 12, 2014)

cyberfairy said:


> Good luck!


If you can and it is safe, go to Metroplole and have an outrageously cheap drink in faded grandeur watching the waves hit the windows


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 12, 2014)

And more joy! 



My train is sat at Macclesfield station...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 12, 2014)

We're moving but only at 20mph, and keep stopping to check the line.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 12, 2014)

TopCat said:


> Oh shit, just checked the news, you are right brogdale, the plan B for when the underpass is full is to divert the water into two car parks as you say.  Gulp.



Just got back from Purley...not good down there. Dale road has flooded and there were emergency response teams on inflatables helping to evacuate folk from the flats down there. The extent of the emergency operation is impressive, but I fear they are beginning to struggle; I think they're running out of options really. Here's some pics of what's happening down there this pm...


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 12, 2014)

Eeee by eck it's reet windy tonight

Oh and they shut the M6 too


----------



## Espresso (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm in Blackpool. Good grief, it's absolutely horrendous out there. And it's not like we're exactly strangers to the wind here. 
But you watch, there will be some people of dubious wit down on the prom, taking photos of the sea. The lifeboats'll be called out before too much longer, I'd guess.


----------



## Bungle73 (Feb 12, 2014)

pesh said:


> srsly? the Marines don't want to get their feet wet?


Silly comment of the year.  We're talking about FLOOD water, in the middle of WINTER.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 12, 2014)

Oh,... and as for the fabled Tescopoly Purley Pond...it's filling up...


----------



## kittyP (Feb 12, 2014)

Went to walk the dog this morning and nearly turned back from the park. 
The rain and wind was ridiculous (although not as bad as elsewhere). 
I had to take all my clothes off and hang them to dry when I came in. 
It was only after I realised it was a bit silly walking under all those massive trees  

Went out again about 4.30 and it was still blustery but clear blue skies. 

Now it is really quite eerily still.


----------



## Ponyutd (Feb 12, 2014)

Kay Burleigh trying to divert rain from Surrey...all on her own with massive cap.


----------



## T & P (Feb 12, 2014)

Breaking: Virgin Trains have just posted a message in its official Twitter account urging "all customers to abandon travel".

Sounds a bit apocalyptic... "abandon all travel ye who enter Euston".


----------



## brogdale (Feb 12, 2014)

Saturday FAX from Exeter.....






What to say?


----------



## weepiper (Feb 12, 2014)

Crikey. Keep safe, everyone.


----------



## pesh (Feb 12, 2014)

Bungle73 said:


> Silly comment of the year.  We're talking about FLOOD water, in the middle of WINTER.


----------



## T & P (Feb 12, 2014)

Apparently those already on Virgin trains will be asked to get off at the nearest station... fuck.

https://twitter.com/VirginTrains


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 12, 2014)

Got some clearing up to do tomorrow!


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 12, 2014)

I think London finally got a taste of all of this recent weather this afternoon. I saw the actual torrential rain from indoors luckily, but I was shocked by how flooded many of the streets in SE London were.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 12, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Got some clearing up to do tomorrow!


 Trees lying down again?


----------



## brogdale (Feb 12, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I think London finally got a taste of all of this recent weather this afternoon. I saw the actual torrential rain from indoors luckily, but I was shocked by how flooded many of the streets in SE London were.



Seriously, we got off lightly for the most part; what they've had in Wales/West and are having the NW now is something else.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 12, 2014)

T & P said:


> Breaking: Virgin Trains have just posted a message in its official Twitter account urging "all customers to abandon travel".
> 
> Sounds a bit apocalyptic... "abandon all travel ye who enter Euston".


I saw that. 

We're still stopping, and then crawling along. Slowly creeping towards Cheadle Hulme and the train manager made the whole carriage burst out laughing when she apologised and said we'd get back 'tonight'.  

There's been some damage to the roof at Manchester Piccadilly.  

And I'm on my last G & T.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 12, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Seriously, we got off lightly for the most part; what they've had in Wales/West and are having the NW now is something else.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 12, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Trees lying down again?



Oh yes!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 12, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> And I'm on my last G & T.



Buy a bottle


----------



## Espresso (Feb 12, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I saw that.
> 
> We're still stopping, and then crawling along. Slowly creeping towards Cheadle Hulme and the train manager made the whole carriage burst out laughing when she apologised and said we'd get back 'tonight'.
> 
> ...



Jump off just before Cheadle Hulme and razz up the line to Booths for a bottle of some swish gin.
There's bound to be a Booths in Cheadle Hulme, int there?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 12, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Seriously, we got off lightly for the most part; what they've had in Wales/West and are having the NW now is something else.


Clearly! It's easy to bury your head in the sand and ignore the rest of the country if you live in that Lundun.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 12, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Clearly! It's easy to bury your head in the sand and ignore the rest of the country if you live in that Lundun.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 12, 2014)

nice one for the Purley pictures brogdale.

My journey down the M1 was slow, lots of lorries appear to have parked up (wisely) so the traffic was reasonable. Slow, but reasonable.

Saw a foreign articulated lorry partially down an embankment and partially stuffed in to a crash barrier on the north side though.

re: Crewe Station, reports on Sky the power lines caught fire?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 12, 2014)

brogdale 2hats - any more from the models on Friday's low?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 12, 2014)

Espresso said:


> But you watch, there will be some people of dubious wit down on the prom, taking photos of the sea. The lifeboats'll be called out before too much longer, I'd guess.



There's always one or two idiots who seem to be totally oblivious to the power of the sea


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 12, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Buy a bottle





Espresso said:


> Jump off just before Cheadle Hulme and razz up the line to Booths for a bottle of some swish gin.
> There's bound to be a Booths in Cheadle Hulme, int there?


There's a large Waitrose in Cheadle Hulme but sadly we didn't stop there. 

We were going to stop at Poynton to pick up stranded passengers as it seems to local services are fucked too, but then they cruelly changed their mind and on we go to Stockport and then Manchester. Yay!!!


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 12, 2014)

If my barometer is telling the truth, and I've converted correctly, the pressure is now 941mb here (South west Northumberland). That is the lowest I have ever seen here.

Woke up to about 1" of slushy snow this morning. The weather has got wetter and even more windy as the day progressed. It is most unpleasant, but as I am 800+ feet up in the hills, I pity anyone down in the valley if we get flooded up here.

Keep safe and warm, people of urban


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 12, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> And I'm on my last G & T.



Time to start singing Abba's greatest hits then


----------



## brogdale (Feb 12, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


> brogdale 2hats - any more from the models on Friday's low?



Not _*as *_stormy, but lots of rain.  FAX chart above.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 12, 2014)

Latest news from Purley...
http://insidecroydon.com/2014/02/12...s-evacuated-to-stay-at-council-hq/#more-17450
http://insidecroydon.com/2014/02/12...s-evacuated-to-stay-at-council-hq/#more-17450


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 12, 2014)

Dan U said:


> nice one for the Purley pictures brogdale.
> 
> My journey down the M1 was slow, lots of lorries appear to have parked up (wisely) so the traffic was reasonable. Slow, but reasonable.
> 
> ...


That's what I read. Part of the roof collapsed and a cable fire. Perhaps part of it landed on the overhead power lines? 

PS still creeping towards Stockport...


----------



## brogdale (Feb 12, 2014)

Manc airport roof off?


----------



## Leafster (Feb 12, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Latest news from Purley...
> http://insidecroydon.com/2014/02/12...s-evacuated-to-stay-at-council-hq/#more-17450



Now there are rumours flying around twitter that our water supplies may be contaminated.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 12, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Time to start singing Abba's greatest hits then


Not now - there's a good camaraderie among the passengers so I wouldn't want to spoil that. The good old blitz spirit always comes to the fore in situations like this.


----------



## Espresso (Feb 12, 2014)

I really don't like this one tiny little bit. And the people on the news reckon it's not going to get really bad til 9 o'clock.
Fuckfuckfuckfuck.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 12, 2014)

Leafster said:


> Now there are rumours flying around twitter that our water supplies may be contaminated.



tbh, the way that the brown water is gushing up from the drains, I'd be tempted to boil as a matter of course if I lived in the valley.


----------



## Leafster (Feb 12, 2014)

brogdale said:


> tbh, the way that the brown water is gushing up from the drains, I'd be tempted to boil as a matter of course if I lived in the valley.


I was actually thinking of having a Guinness instead!


----------



## brogdale (Feb 12, 2014)

Leafster said:


> I was actually thinking of having a Guinness instead!


 That's the spirit!


----------



## weepiper (Feb 12, 2014)

Wasn't Hurricane Bawbag the last time we had a red weather warning in the UK? That's pretty damn windy. Good luck Wales and the North 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hurricane_Bawbag


----------



## Dan U (Feb 12, 2014)

Leafster said:


> Now there are rumours flying around twitter that our water supplies may be contaminated.



there has been a few things on the news of people testing water in flooded properties and it containing sewage, but not specifially in the water supply


----------



## Dan U (Feb 12, 2014)

Plane landing earlier at Manchester according to twitter

bbrr







was searching for info on the roof, its the station roof apparently.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 12, 2014)

Dan U said:


> there has been a few things on the news of people testing water in flooded properties and it containing sewage, but not specifially in the water supply


Just pretend it's a chocolate milkshake.


----------



## Leafster (Feb 12, 2014)

Dan U said:


> there has been a few things on the news of people testing water in flooded properties and it containing sewage, but not specifially in the water supply


I'm guessing the rumours are unfounded. I've checked the Sutton & East Surrey Water website and although there is a special section about the Kenley Water Treatment Plant there's no special mention of the quality of the supply as it is right now.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 12, 2014)

I've now been on the train for over 3 hours. But at least I'm at Stockport so only five miles or so from Manchester. Nearly home...


----------



## brogdale (Feb 12, 2014)

Leafster said:


> I'm guessing the rumours are unfounded. I've checked the Sutton & East Surrey Water website and although there is a special section about the Kenley Water Treatment Plant there's no special mention of the quality of the supply as it is right now.



They've said that if they have to abandon operations at Kenley they've put in contingency plans to transfer and supplement water from other local plants. Even so....I'd give the tap water a sniff before necking it.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 12, 2014)

Dan U said:


> was searching for info on the roof, its the station roof apparently.








I don't think the damage to the roof is too bad, but it brought some of the wires down with it.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 12, 2014)

neonwilderness said:


> I don't think the damage to the roof is too bad, but it brought some of the wires down with it.


Crewe station has reopened.  

Shame.

I was hoping it would burn to the ground.


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 12, 2014)

OK so tiles are coming off the roof now. (Two already) I've skipped taking Larden to cubs coz he says we should stay here in case Chester becomes a "Disastrous zone"  His big sis has gone to watch a play at her mums school and her bobble hat and glasses blew off her heed and broke a lens This could be a costly night

We're gonna make valentines cards and see who can fart loudest cos we both windy too after eating bubble and squeak with beans on top


----------



## Dogsauce (Feb 12, 2014)

Wires down on the Leeds-Ilkley line too, all trains cancelled.  Leeds is apparently a fuckover because they've had to close roads around our solitary skyscraper (Bridgewater Place) and that's ballsed up the whole city.  I'm hiding out at work for a bit longer.  Not nice out at all.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 12, 2014)

We're now delayed at Stockport due to overhead line problems between here and Piccadilly. No announcement from the train crew - I think they've abandoned us to our fate.


----------



## weepiper (Feb 12, 2014)

> A man thought to be in his 70s has been killed at Bremhill near Calne while trying to remove a tree which had brought down power cables, say Wiltshire Police. They say he is believed to have been electrocuted.


----------



## neonwilderness (Feb 12, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Crewe station has reopened.
> 
> Shame.
> 
> I was hoping it would burn to the ground.


That's what I was expecting to see after reading some of the hyperbole on Twitter


----------



## rekil (Feb 12, 2014)

Paul Daniels on channel 4 news there, rubbishing climate change.


----------



## Espresso (Feb 12, 2014)

The slates are flying off my roof and the neighbours houses at a pretty epic rate. From what I can see through the window, my garden and the street are mostly slate now. 
Just hope none of the big bits get picked up by the wind and whipped through any windows. 
Fuckfuckfuck.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 12, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> We're now delayed at Stockport due to overhead line problems between here and Piccadilly. No announcement from the train crew - I think they've abandoned us to our fate.



Michael Crick is in a pub in Stockport according to his twitter. You could always go find him and heckle him like Godfrey Bloom. 

Good luck getting home


----------



## Bungle73 (Feb 12, 2014)

copliker said:


> Paul Daniels on channel 4 news there, rubbishing climate change.


The magician? 

You'll like it...but not a lot.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 12, 2014)

Bungle73 said:


> The magician?
> 
> You'll like it...but not a lot.



Maybe we can saw him in half.


----------



## TopCat (Feb 12, 2014)

Thunder, lightening and lashing hail in Morden now.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 12, 2014)

Dan U said:


> Michael Crick is in a pub in Stockport according to his twitter. You could always go find him and heckle him like Godfrey Bloom.
> 
> Good luck getting home


Greater Manchester Police are reported on the BBC as saying do not go into the city centre unless absolutely necessary due to strong winds. Erm, that's where I'm heading, and where I live.


----------



## existentialist (Feb 12, 2014)

Power still out in Pembroke. I'm larging it up with warmth and light at the rugby club while Mrs E shivers under a duvet in the dark...


----------



## Tankus (Feb 12, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> There's always one or two idiots who seem to be totally oblivious to the power of the sea


He heh	  no danger where I was ... No lifeboat s either


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 12, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> We're now delayed at Stockport due to overhead line problems between here and Piccadilly. No announcement from the train crew - I think they've abandoned us to our fate.


You could of walked it by now  Next time you're stuck in Crewe get the Arriva to Chester and come and put a dent in my homebrew. You could have been drunk by now and making Valentines cards with me and Finn for Shirl .


----------



## 2hats (Feb 12, 2014)

At present, looking at some GFS output the winds Friday night into Saturday don't look as bad as today. Rain would appear to be greatest in the west and not too prolonged (compared to downpours of late). UKMO/WRF and some GFS ensembles suggest a lot more rain into Saturday though. Winds look like they might affect southern coasts more this time.

There has been a little dispute between models about the degree to which things might settle down or indeed turn quite cold late next week. Recent output has most trending towards a drier and less windy setup than has been seen of late, more mild than cold.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 12, 2014)

Yay!!!

At Manchester Piccadilly. 3 hours and 46 minutes later...


----------



## Dan U (Feb 12, 2014)

2hats said:


> At present, looking at some GFS output the winds Friday night into Saturday don't look as bad as today. Rain would appear to be greatest in the west and not too prolonged (compared to downpours of late). UKMO/WRF and some GFS ensembles suggest a lot more rain into Saturday though. Winds look like they might affect southern coasts more this time.
> 
> There has been a little dispute between models about the degree to which things might settle down or indeed turn quite cold late next week. Recent output has most trending towards a drier and less windy setup than has been seen of late, more mild than cold.



So how does this dispute work? Is it different computer models interpreting data in different ways and making different predictions, or is it humans doing that. Or both?


----------



## Leafster (Feb 12, 2014)

Espresso said:


> The slates are flying off my roof and the neighbours houses at a pretty epic rate. From what I can see through the window, my garden and the street are mostly slate now.
> Just hope none of the big bits get picked up by the wind and whipped through any windows.
> Fuckfuckfuck.


Hope you're OK?

Close all the curtains (if you haven't already) then stay away from the windows until the wind dies down.

Oh, and don't go outside either.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 12, 2014)

Dan U said:


> So how does this dispute work? Is it different computer models interpreting data in different ways and making different predictions, or is it humans doing that. Or both?


 Slightly different input data into different algorithms.


----------



## kittyP (Feb 12, 2014)

Orang Utan said:
			
		

> Clearly! It's easy to bury your head in the sand and ignore the rest of the country if you live in that Lundun.



I will vouch that lots of us lunduners have not been at all ignoring what's happening elsewhere in the country. 
It's just we've not seen it first hand. 
What am I supposed to do, travel (heh) to somewhere worse effected and "experience" it so I am valid to comment?


----------



## kittyP (Feb 12, 2014)

Espresso said:
			
		

> The slates are flying off my roof and the neighbours houses at a pretty epic rate. From what I can see through the window, my garden and the street are mostly slate now.
> Just hope none of the big bits get picked up by the wind and whipped through any windows.
> Fuckfuckfuck.



Jesus. Good luck mate


----------



## kittyP (Feb 12, 2014)

TopCat said:
			
		

> Thunder, lightening and lashing hail in Morden now.



You're not that far from us and it's dead quiet here


----------



## Dan U (Feb 12, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Slightly different input data into different algorithms.



Oh right. I always assumed they were working off the same data, but interpreting it differently. 

This has probably been done before on this thread, so sorry, but are they getting data from different satellites etc?


----------



## Espresso (Feb 12, 2014)

Cheers, Leafster & kittyP.

I have just decided that I am going to get right proper wellied, so if the roof does entirely come off, I won't know too much about it.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 12, 2014)

I like your style Espresso


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Feb 12, 2014)

Tankus said:


> He heh	  no danger where I was ... No lifeboat s either



Oh, I hope you wasn't thinking I was talking about you being an idiot!


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 12, 2014)

epic hail in cardiff


----------



## ddraig (Feb 12, 2014)

partner just took dog for walk in it! 
lucky i went too and made them turn back
dog certainly weren't in to it!!

a proper layer of crunch on the pavements now and still going


----------



## 2hats (Feb 12, 2014)

Dan U said:


> So how does this dispute work? Is it different computer models interpreting data in different ways and making different predictions, or is it humans doing that. Or both?



The various models take a wide range of observations (weather station, aircraft, balloon, satellite, radar, etc), some of them the same or similar observations, some different, and then apply the physics of atmospheric processes (modelled as best as they are currently understood, some models better than others in different areas) and attempt to figure out the situation at some future date (hours to up to 10, maybe 12 days ahead in some cases). Some of the models also have different spatial resolutions overall and differing resolutions out to various times in the future. Furthermore, some of the models outputs are used as inputs to yet more models which model certain meteorological features over shorter periods of time and higher resolution, focussed on specific geographical areas of interest.

Many of the models are now used for ensemble forecasting. Here the model is re-run many times, each one with all the initial starting conditions slightly changed, tweaked to see how great an influence this has on the final outputs at some later point in time (recall how small changes can propagate to large effects; hello mr butterfly). If all the results (ensemble members) come to pretty much the same conclusion then we can have a fairly high degree of confidence in the forecast. If they are all over the place then we know that the forecast is not to be relied upon (and we probably need to tune the model physics, add more observations).


----------



## Dan U (Feb 12, 2014)

Brilliant, thanks 2hats 

One final question for you and others, do we think the humans involved begin to err on the side of caution at all? I am thinking of some of the rain forecasts that have not been as serious as weather warnings have suggested where I live in recent days, or are we then in the realms of actual systems behaving in ways they want to, rather than as we might predict?


----------



## muscovyduck (Feb 12, 2014)

Blackpool update:
People from home are telling me via text that the weather in Blackpool is bad. I'm inclined to respond to them with heavy sarcasm but they're doing it because they care and they forget that I'm not 4


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 12, 2014)

kittyP said:


> I will vouch that lots of us lunduners have not been at all ignoring what's happening elsewhere in the country.
> It's just we've not seen it first hand.*
> What am I supposed to do, travel (heh) to somewhere worse effected and "experience" it so I am valid to comment?*



Yes, get a train to Manchester immediately.  Oh wait... 

I've just looked at the arrivals for Manchester Piccadilly and the services from Euston are scheduled to arrive around 3 hours late. Makes my sub-four hour journey look like a walk in the park. 

Being a geek, I think my rough average speed from Birmingham to Manchester (assuming around 90 miles) was about 25mph.

The station is also using its stentorian PA mode so the announcements are really loud - like they do with Inspector Sands.  Presumably this is reserved when everything goes tits up like today so everyone hears it*.  I felt sorry for the very large number of people waiting on the concourse for trains when I arrived and nipped into Sainsbury's for more gin, knowing I'd be home and dry in less than ten minutes.  Hope they all get home OK at some point. 

* I can hear it now sat at home.


----------



## smmudge (Feb 12, 2014)

Well at least it won't flood up north since you're all uphill.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 12, 2014)

My colleague took 6 hours from barnsley to Newport via Sheffield and Birmingham. Had a lucky escape tbh.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 12, 2014)

smmudge said:


> Well at least it won't flood up north since you're all uphill.



I'm 30m asl here so I should be OK.


----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 12, 2014)

Espresso said:


> I'm in Blackpool. Good grief, it's absolutely horrendous out there. And it's not like we're exactly strangers to the wind here.
> But you watch, there will be some people of dubious wit down on the prom, taking photos of the sea. The lifeboats'll be called out before too much longer, I'd guess.


The papers will publish them whilst warning people not to go too close to the sea...


----------



## Espresso (Feb 12, 2014)

smmudge said:


> Well at least it won't flood up north since you're all uphill.



The beach is a hundred yards - as the seagull flies - from my back door. High tide's in 50 minutes. That's the bad news.
The good news is that the wind seems to have settled itself down a bit. And it's stopped raining.


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 12, 2014)

It's eerily still here now


----------



## Tankus (Feb 12, 2014)

Calming down and stopped raining on Wales's bottom  here too!


----------



## 2hats (Feb 12, 2014)

Dan U said:


> One final question for you and others, do we think the humans involved begin to err on the side of caution at all? I am thinking of some of the rain forecasts that have not been as serious as weather warnings have suggested where I live in recent days, or are we then in the realms of actual systems behaving in ways they want to, rather than as we might predict?



Quite likely it is not going to be possible to ever predict the weather correctly all the time (well so long as it remains complex and dynamic enough to support life), though forecast models have really come on in leaps and bounds the last few years.

Irrespective there is someone at the top who has the casting vote - the poor old chief meteorologist at the UKMO has to call it at the end of the day and clearly crying wolf or worrying folks needlessly isn't going to help. So to some degree I suspect that they (not unsurprisingly) hedge their bets somewhat right up till a day or two before (unless all the models and ensemble members are clearly telling you the same).

Additionally, people like me, who no one really listens to, or don't get paid to do this (== little responsibility) can stick our necks out and say things like such and such day looks terrifying wind wise, or we will get snowed in on X-day. Anyone who looks at the model outputs (and most of them are freely available) will have spotted today's wind (well the strong possibility of it) coming from the best part of a week away. Quite rightly the met office forecasters didn't start even hinting about it in public forecasts until we had gotten the previous storm last weekend well out of the way.


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 12, 2014)

I've just discovered that our river is the 4th longest river in the UK, I never knew that


----------



## TopCat (Feb 12, 2014)

2hats said:


> Quite likely it is not going to be possible to ever predict the weather correctly all the time (well so long as it remains complex and dynamic enough to support life), though forecast models have really come on in leaps and bounds the last few years.
> 
> Irrespective there is someone at the top who has the casting vote - the poor old chief meteorologist at the UKMO has to call it at the end of the day and clearly crying wolf or worrying folks needlessly isn't going to help. So to some degree I suspect that they (not unsurprisingly) hedge their bets somewhat right up till a day or two before (unless all the models and ensemble members are clearly telling you the same).
> 
> Additionally, people like me, who no one really listens to, or don't get paid to do this (== little responsibility) can stick our necks out and say things like such and such day looks terrifying wind wise, or we will get snowed in on X-day. Anyone who looks at the model outputs (and most of them are freely available) will have spotted today's wind (well the strong possibility of it) coming from the best part of a week away. Quite rightly the met office forecasters didn't start even hinting about it in public forecasts until we had gotten the previous storm last weekend well out of the way.



Go outside, lick yer finger for the wind and rub yer hand through your hair. This is a reliable assessment of the weather.


----------



## TopCat (Feb 12, 2014)

friedaweed said:


> It's eerily still here now


Same here. Eye of the storm?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 12, 2014)

friedaweed said:


> It's eerily still here now



Even though GMP advised people against coming into the city centre due to strong winds, it was nothing more than a bit breezy when I got back.  Maybe the worst had passed?  No idea.  It's all quiet outside now too.


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 12, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Even though GMP advised people against coming into the city centre due to strong winds, it was nothing more than a bit breezy when I got back.  Maybe the worst had passed?  No idea.  It's all quiet outside now too.





TopCat said:


> Same here. Eye of the storm?



Same here. It was bonkers before though  The lad was loving it. There's branches of trees everywhere on the road outside


----------



## TopCat (Feb 12, 2014)

Where is a good place to find out how the Severn is dealing with the Worcester flood defences?


----------



## TopCat (Feb 12, 2014)

I think it should all be ok now. After all, we are entering the months of the year known for calm dry weather.


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 12, 2014)

Eye of the storm is over Scotland

http://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/surface/level/orthographic=-8.71,47.44,1997


----------



## existentialist (Feb 12, 2014)

Power still out. Husbanding phone charge, Mrs E taking it all a bit personally now...


----------



## TopCat (Feb 12, 2014)

existentialist said:


> Power still out. Husbanding phone charge, Mrs E taking it all a bit personally now...


Where are you?


----------



## Crispy (Feb 12, 2014)

TopCat said:


> Where are you?


he's in st. davids, embrokeshire, iirc


----------



## krink (Feb 12, 2014)

here on north east coast it's getting a bit hairy now!!


----------



## TopCat (Feb 12, 2014)

Crispy said:


> he's in st. davids, embrokeshire, iirc


Oooh.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 12, 2014)

Telegraph report on COBRA meeting...



> *21.15 *Mr Cameron tonight chaired a second Cobra meeting where he was assured that efforts were continuing around the clock to restore power and train services and re-open roads that had been forced to close.
> 
> *A No 10 spokesman said that he was also briefed on plans to prepare for further bad weather later in the week, including along coastal areas.*



See ya "Tini", here comes "Ulla".

This next depression sweeping in from the SW will bring extensive rainbands and strong Southerly winds smacking straight into the South coast. This will also coincide to higher tides.

e2a : Friday night into saturday morning look like being very rough along the entire S. Coast and into the SE.


----------



## 2hats (Feb 12, 2014)

FWIW, the latest GFS output suggests storms next Wednesday overnight into Thursday and again the Tuesday following that. But there is plenty of time for that to all change.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 12, 2014)

2hats said:


> FWIW, the latest GFS output suggests storms next Wednesday overnight into Thursday and again the Tuesday following that. But there is plenty of time for that to all change.


True, but the MetO & EA are giving out that general picture to the media already..."two more weeks of it"...so I'd imagine they're fairly confident of the pattern sticking. With the jet forecast to become less zonal I'd imagine the subsequent depressions won't have the poke of 'Tini', but they're bound to bring further rain and flood problems.


----------



## Lorca (Feb 12, 2014)

Floods just keep getting worse here in worcs-went to supermarket earlier and the shelves had been stripped bare, loads of selfish buggers walking out with bags full of bread!  Its the apocalypse or something.


----------



## Nylock (Feb 12, 2014)

I expect slim pickings in the supermarket in Malvern when I do the weekly shop tomorrow...


----------



## Nylock (Feb 12, 2014)

BTW, has anyone seen this?

http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/video/2014/feb/12/atlantic-storms-uk-satellite-weather-animation

...the last 14 days of storms...


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 12, 2014)

Nylock said:


> BTW, has anyone seen this?
> 
> http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/video/2014/feb/12/atlantic-storms-uk-satellite-weather-animation
> 
> ...the last 14 days of storms...



I was gonna link to that earlier, it's amazing.


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 12, 2014)

*Dramatic footage as four men rescued from stormy Atlantic seas
*
http://www.independent.ie/irish-new...scued-from-stormy-atlantic-seas-30000802.html


----------



## weepiper (Feb 13, 2014)

That pub in Chiswell has really been copping it



> "I'm the landlady of the Cove House Inn in Chiswell and we were hit by a session of massive waves last Wednesday. It was very, very scary - very rough. The waves must have been about 100ft high and came crashing through at about 10:30 in the morning. I got caught in an earlier wave and was washed down the slope to the road, there was no way anyone in their right mind would go out in that weather.
> 
> Amanda Broughton-South says she's never seen anything like the huge waves in Chiswell before
> "Downstairs wasn't too bad as we had shutters on the windows. But the waves penetrated the second and third floor windows and flooded the bedrooms, with water pouring through the ceilings into the pub.
> ...



http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-26150788


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 13, 2014)

the storm has killed some bloke- tree to powerline, powerline down to man, electrocution. Thats some Final Destination style bad luck:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-26153889


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 13, 2014)

I for one am astonished that surrey outsources its emergency services to an outfit who rank as the most expensive emergency response outfits in the world


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 13, 2014)

I hope everyone is OK this morning.

My plans have changed due to the continuing disruption on the rail network, so another slog to Birmingham.  Today's fun is a blocked line between Wolverhampton and Stafford due to problems with the overhead power lines. I'll get there eventually...


----------



## existentialist (Feb 13, 2014)

existentialist said:


> Power still out. Husbanding phone charge, Mrs E taking it all a bit personally now...


Power came back on about 0200. Calm outside - getting back to normal!


----------



## kebabking (Feb 13, 2014)

Nylock said:


> I expect slim pickings in the supermarket in Malvern when I do the weekly shop tomorrow...



KebabQueen stopped off in Kidderminster on the way home last night and reports that Morrisons had full shelves, didn't seem to be any indication of panic buying. Worcester however is a different story... that said of course, Kiddy isn't cut off in the way Malvern is (i know the train line was closed last night..), and its not perched on the edge of a watery apocolypse like Worcester is.

if you can get there, maybe Kiddy would be the best option..?


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 13, 2014)

weepiper said:


> That pub in Chiswell has really been copping it
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-26150788









I knew evil swans would have something to do with all this battering that humankind is getting


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 13, 2014)

kebabking said:


> KebabQueen stopped off in Kidderminster on the way home last night and reports that Morrisons had full shelves, didn't seem to be any indication of panic buying. Worcester however is a different story... that said of course, Kiddy isn't cut off in the way Malvern is (i know the train line was closed last night..), and its not perched on the edge of a watery apocolypse like Worcester is.
> 
> if you can get there, maybe Kiddy would be the best option..?




taking water to malvern is the new coals to newcastle


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 13, 2014)

friedaweed said:


> I knew evil swans would have something to do with all this battering that humankind is getting


Our evil swans overlords have reminded us who is really in charge.


----------



## Espresso (Feb 13, 2014)

As if last night's slate flinging frenzy wasn't quite nice enough, now it's time to go to work and the hailstones are about the size of a five pence pieces, hammering down and bouncing about two foot off the road. How delightful. It's freezing hard too, so no doubt the walk in will be fraught with interest. 
Interest and a lot of falling over.


----------



## Geri (Feb 13, 2014)

I have snow in my garden!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 13, 2014)

Geri said:


> I have snow in my garden!


So where is the picture of the snowman you've made this morning? Eh?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 13, 2014)

Espresso said:


> As if last night's slate flinging frenzy wasn't quite nice enough, now it's time to go to work and the hailstones are about the size of a five pence pieces, hammering down and bouncing about two foot off the road. How delightful. It's freezing hard too, so no doubt the walk in will be fraught with interest.
> Interest and a lot of falling over.


You're in Blackpool right? So get a stick of rock and wield it like a light sabre against the hail. That will add fun to your journey.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 13, 2014)

Accidental double post.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 13, 2014)

For anyone travelling between Macclesfield and Stoke there are overhead power line problems. My train is being diverted around that section of line. 

They'll have fixed these problems just in time for the next storm to undo the work.


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Feb 13, 2014)

kebabking said:


> KebabQueen stopped off in Kidderminster on the way home last night and reports that Morrisons had full shelves, didn't seem to be any indication of panic buying. Worcester however is a different story... that said of course, Kiddy isn't cut off in the way Malvern is (i know the train line was closed last night..), and its not perched on the edge of a watery apocolypse like Worcester is.
> 
> if you can get there, maybe Kiddy would be the best option..?



Or Ross on Wye


----------



## kebabking (Feb 13, 2014)

AnnaKarpik said:


> Or Ross on Wye



its certainly much prettier than Kiddy...

whats the Wye catchment area like at the mo? i'm going to Hereford tomorow, and then on to Brecon...


----------



## brogdale (Feb 13, 2014)

Too far off to offer reliability, but this GFS predicted rainfall for next Wednesday would be the last thing needed in the South. Although we all want the jet to lose it's power, one consequence of it slowing will be slower moving depressions lingering over UK to dump more and more rain.


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Feb 13, 2014)

kebabking said:


> its certainly much prettier than Kiddy...
> 
> whats the Wye catchment area like at the mo? i'm going to Hereford tomorow, and then on to Brecon...


The Wye's been up and down as you would expect but the worst flooding has been from the brooks; this is short lived however. Hereford has been fine afaik - still can't get used to the river being over the road here but no problems in town. Seems to be business as usual, if a bit damp.


----------



## trashpony (Feb 13, 2014)

Your maps are not cheering me brogdale 

I live in a dark red bit on the wind map and a bright green bit on the rain map 

I might shop today before part twenty two of the apocalyspe begins


----------



## brogdale (Feb 13, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Your maps are not cheering me brogdale
> 
> I live in a dark red bit on the wind map and a bright green bit on the rain map
> 
> I might shop today before part twenty two of the apocalyspe begins


 Sorry trashpony 

I wish they were different. I promise to post some good news when it emerges!


----------



## trashpony (Feb 13, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Sorry trashpony
> 
> I wish they were different. I promise to post some good news when it emerges!


You don't need to apologise - I'm not holding you responsible 

I wish they were different too. I shall keep checking for (or in the vain hope of?) good news


----------



## brogdale (Feb 13, 2014)

trashpony said:


> You don't need to apologise - I'm not holding you responsible
> 
> I wish they were different too. I shall keep checking for (or in the vain hope of?) good news



How's the motorway btw? I'd like to get down to see my folks in Fav soon.


----------



## trashpony (Feb 13, 2014)

brogdale said:


> How's the motorway btw? I'd like to get down to see my folks in Fav soon.


Crap  

They've opened one lane each way now but it's taking about an hour to go a mile (whichever direction you're travelling in) according to my sources. But the trains are running again


----------



## cybertect (Feb 13, 2014)

kebabking said:


> whats the Wye catchment area like at the mo? i'm going to Hereford tomorow, and then on to Brecon...



I saw a report on the Hereford Times site yesterday that the A438 was impassable due to flooding somewhere between Hereford and Brecon.

My parents are in Madley and they said it's dodgy toward the river north of them last night - Bridge Sollers wasn't shaping up so well, apparently.

Edit:

Aha - HT Live Blog, 9:23 am today.

http://www.herefordtimes.com/news/10998482.Live_blog__Herefordshire_Floods/?ref=mr




			
				Hereford Times said:
			
		

> A438  Bridge Sollers - The Weir  Flooding  Passable with care
> 
> A438  Lugwardine Bridge  Flooding  Passable with care


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 13, 2014)

AnnaKarpik said:


> The Wye's been up and down as you would expect but the worst flooding has been from the brooks; this is short lived however. Hereford has been fine afaik - still can't get used to the river being over the road here but no problems in town. Seems to be business as usual, if a bit damp.



Are you in Ross on Wye?

I'm planning a visit to my friend who lives near Coleford.
I know I can't use my usual route (A40 to Goodrich, over Kearn Bridge and along the road that runs parallel to the river, then up through Lydbrook), but I'm hoping that I can do it via a different route.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 13, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Crap
> 
> They've opened one lane each way now but it's taking about an hour to go a mile (whichever direction you're travelling in) according to my sources. But the trains are running again


 Oh....

Thanks for the local knowledge...that M'way isn't good at the best of times, with lorries taking the inside there's only really ever one track anyway. Must be bloody murder through Shittingbourne.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 13, 2014)

...and from back there is where the Bulgarians flooded in


ska invita said:


>


----------



## Nylock (Feb 13, 2014)

kebabking said:


> KebabQueen stopped off in Kidderminster on the way home last night and reports that Morrisons had full shelves, didn't seem to be any indication of panic buying. Worcester however is a different story... that said of course, Kiddy isn't cut off in the way Malvern is (i know the train line was closed last night..), and its not perched on the edge of a watery apocolypse like Worcester is.
> 
> if you can get there, maybe Kiddy would be the best option..?


I can always rely on the stout people of Malvern to fly into a weather-related panic buy at the drop of a hat... You should have seen it in Morrisons during the last snow we had 

Kiddy may be an option if the local Morrisons has been denuded... Only problem is crossing the Severn and navigating the Worcesterocalypse traffic...


----------



## MrSki (Feb 13, 2014)

trashpony said:


> Your maps are not cheering me brogdale
> 
> I live in a dark red bit on the wind map and a bright green bit on the rain map
> 
> I might shop today before part twenty two of the apocalyspe begins


Get some candles.


----------



## kebabking (Feb 13, 2014)

Nylock said:


> I can always rely on the stout people of Malvern to fly into a weather-related panic buy at the drop of a hat... You should have seen it in Morrisons during the last snow we had
> 
> Kiddy may be an option if the local Morrisons has been denuded... Only problem is crossing the Severn and navigating the Worcesterocalypse traffic...



M5 and A449? do not, unless you wish to either drown or die of old age, go anywhere near Worcester. the A4440 is just heaving because all the city centre roads are closed - infact, scrub Kiddy, you'll never get there because you can't get through Upton either: go to Hereford instead. dunno what the Morrisons in Tewkesbury is like, but Tewkesbury itself was somewhat damp on Monday.

big shop, then hide - till about June...


----------



## trashpony (Feb 13, 2014)

MrSki said:


> Get some candles.


I looked at some the other day and thought about getting them then thought I was being hysterical. But now I think I should probably stock up on firewood too


----------



## redcogs (Feb 13, 2014)

What i've noticed on the telly etc is that a lot of rich people are squealing about the failure of the various local authority services to deliver their bespoke sandbags or send around their specially chauffeured rescue boat.

Of course, its the same squealers who have spent the last decades voting for tax cuts to benefit their privatised gated community mentalities, moaning about the bone idle local authority and emergency workers with their guilt edged pensions, complaining about their high council tax and business rates, whining about state inefficiencies and the bloated size of the state sector generally.

Many of them might want to consider how it might have been for the millions of ordinary people who saw their lived permanently shattered by the deindustrialisation policies of the various governments that they have supported down the years whose sole objective has been to rachet up private profits at the expense of public provision for all.

Not much sympathy from me towards the well heeled greed filled fraternity who are now shreiking loudest.  But my heart goes out to the ordinary and decent working class families who are being damaged yet again by the grasping climate change denying fucks who placed us in this mess in the first instance.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 13, 2014)

Had some thunder and lightning last night.

I presume lightning, I put my hands over my eyes becuase flashes of lightning in the dark keep me awake and my mind starts racing trying to preempt the next flash.

Snowed as well over higher ground and with the rain earlier. It's colder too.


----------



## TopCat (Feb 13, 2014)

How is Worcester doing? Have the flood defences on the river been breached as of yet?


----------



## JTG (Feb 13, 2014)

TopCat said:


> How is Worcester doing? Have the flood defences on the river been breached as of yet?


The Severn is at record levels but the EA say they are not worried about the defences being breached just yet


----------



## Dr Jon (Feb 13, 2014)

Meanwhile, Lord Lawson denies floods are linked to climate change.
This is exactly what the IPCC said would happen, you tosser.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 13, 2014)

Apologies for linking to dibble but this was on my Twitter feed. No let up in Purley it seems 

http://content.met.police.uk/News/C...flooded-care-home/1400022585240/1257246745756

Not often the met boat police venture there I wager!


----------



## AnnaKarpik (Feb 13, 2014)

BoatieBird said:


> Are you in Ross on Wye?
> 
> I'm planning a visit to my friend who lives near Coleford.
> I know I can't use my usual route (A40 to Goodrich, over Kearn Bridge and along the road that runs parallel to the river, then up through Lydbrook), but I'm hoping that I can do it via a different route.



Are you going today? Walford road out of Ross should get you in the right general direction but I can't guarantee that there won't be problems that have not been reported. Floods come and go very quickly in this part of the world. Just looked at Lydney and it seems ok now, as of 1100.


----------



## kebabking (Feb 13, 2014)

TopCat said:


> How is Worcester doing? Have the flood defences on the river been breached as of yet?



theres _some_ flooded homes, but to be fair to the EA the defences have held and look like they've got quite a bit of spare capacity - the city is dry, the problem is that its effectively cut in two, and outside the city its just a big pond.


----------



## BoatieBird (Feb 13, 2014)

AnnaKarpik said:


> Are you going today? Walford road out of Ross should get you in the right general direction but I can't guarantee that there won't be problems that have not been reported. Floods come and go very quickly in this part of the world. Just looked at Lydney and it seems ok now, as of 1100.



Cheers for that 
Planning on going on Saturday so will keep an eye on things.


----------



## cybertect (Feb 13, 2014)

Dan U said:


> Apologies for linking to dibble but this was on my Twitter feed. No let up in Purley it seems
> 
> http://content.met.police.uk/News/C...flooded-care-home/1400022585240/1257246745756
> 
> Not often the met boat police venture there I wager!



An interesting little jaunt out of town for the boys from Wapping.


----------



## Nylock (Feb 13, 2014)

Dr Jon said:


> Meanwhile, Lord Lawson denies floods are linked to climate change.
> This is exactly what the IPCC said would happen, you tosser.


If ever anyone needed absolute proof that the upper echelons of the tory party are a bunch of disingenuous, out of touch scumbags who deserve to be strung up, they can do no worse than reading that article and the comments he and his kind makes. What an utter arse.


----------



## Geri (Feb 13, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> So where is the picture of the snowman you've made this morning? Eh?


 
With hindsight, I think it may have been hail.


----------



## Dr Jon (Feb 13, 2014)

Nylock said:


> If ever anyone needed absolute proof that the upper echelons of the tory party are a bunch of disingenuous, out of touch scumbags who deserve to be strung up, they can do no worse than reading that article and the comments he and his kind makes. What an utter arse.


I feel sorry for Ed Davey, besieged by such a crew of denialist wankstains.

ETA
Also see: Reputations sunk by floods


----------



## treelover (Feb 13, 2014)

redcogs said:


> What i've noticed on the telly etc is that a lot of rich people are squealing about the failure of the various local authority services to deliver their bespoke sandbags or send around their specially chauffeured rescue boat.
> 
> Of course, its the same squealers who have spent the last decades voting for tax cuts to benefit their privatised gated community mentalities, moaning about the bone idle local authority and emergency workers with their guilt edged pensions, complaining about their high council tax and business rates, whining about state inefficiencies and the bloated size of the state sector generally.
> 
> ...




Whatever the outcomes of these catastrophes, the notion of the small state has taken a proverbial battering, after all ''money is now no object'' to defend the public good.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 13, 2014)

treelover said:


> Whatever the outcomes of these catastrophes, the notion of the small state has taken a proverbial battering, after all ''money is now no object'' to defend the public good.


or the goods of rich white privileged folk.


----------



## gosub (Feb 13, 2014)

listening to PMQ's yesterday "money no object " equates to free sandbags for everyone, and not sure small state has taken a battering, listening to the woman giving Hammond a battering, you had state employees sat in a portacabin not talking to volunteers that were actually out doing the work. Other interviews had people being passed from dept to dept with no real result so doing it themselves.  EA will have some serious questions to answer after all this, most likely ending up with structural reform


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 13, 2014)

Christ i'm freezing! 

I'm not getting much done today. I've had to put the portable heater on for the first time this winter because it's just horrific today with the wind as well. Fuck knows how those people in real hardship are coping. I couldn't manage!


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 13, 2014)

It's pleasantly mild north of the Mendips.


----------



## Leafster (Feb 13, 2014)

We're getting a new temporary bridge over the flooded section of the A22 in Whyteleafe 

http://www.surreymirror.co.uk/Whyte...-bridge/story-20622257-detail/story.html?98h9


----------



## teqniq (Feb 13, 2014)

Russian cannibal rats ghost ship spotted in Staines High Street


----------



## brogdale (Feb 13, 2014)

Leafster said:


> We're getting a new temporary bridge over the flooded section of the A22 in Whyteleafe
> 
> http://www.surreymirror.co.uk/Whyte...-bridge/story-20622257-detail/story.html?98h9


 Fair play to Councillor Coote.

I think you're going to get good use out of the bridge.....

'Ulla' is gathering, growing and picking up large amounts of moisture to our SW...


----------



## Espresso (Feb 13, 2014)

Getting a bit blowy out there again.


----------



## Idris2002 (Feb 13, 2014)

What if it never stops?


----------



## TruXta (Feb 13, 2014)

Idris2002 said:


> What if it never stops?


Russel Crowe.


----------



## kebabking (Feb 13, 2014)

Idris2002 said:


> What if it never stops?



light people and short people will disapear through natural selection?


----------



## JTG (Feb 13, 2014)

Idris2002 said:


> What if it never stops?


Kevin Costner


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 13, 2014)

Idris2002 said:


> What if it never stops?


Humanity will split into two species. Those in flood prone areas will evolve into  amphibians and those in non flood prone areas will remain the same.


----------



## Espresso (Feb 13, 2014)

kebabking said:


> light people and short people will disapear through natural selection?



Is that so?
Kindly fetch me fourteen kebabs, a lorry load of cake and few crates of gin.
I'm already tall, which is just as well, because I can do naff all about that, but I can become a right proper fatso with enough fuel. I'll beat this thing.


----------



## kebabking (Feb 13, 2014)

people from the Fens will rule us all - i, for one, welcome our new webbed diget overlords...


----------



## 2hats (Feb 13, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Humanity will split into two species.


----------



## cyberfairy (Feb 13, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Humanity will split into two species. Those in flood prone areas will evolve into  amphibians and those in non flood prone areas will remain the same.


Or those still with recycling box lids and those without.


----------



## Tankus (Feb 13, 2014)

Are both sides of the teddington locks opened when the tide goes down ?


----------



## Geri (Feb 13, 2014)

My God, there are people in Worcester having to get on a *bus* due to flooding.

When will this madness end?


----------



## JTG (Feb 13, 2014)

Geri said:


> My God, there are people in Worcester having to get on a *bus* due to flooding.
> 
> When will this madness end?


It's like Bangladesh or summat


----------



## 2hats (Feb 13, 2014)

Idris2002 said:


> What if it never stops?



Guaranteed within a few billion years.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 13, 2014)

2hats said:


> Guaranteed within a few billion years.


Then we'll have the summer to end all summers. Literally.


----------



## 2hats (Feb 13, 2014)

After the rain during the day most of tomorrow for the southern half of the country, very strong wind gusts will be felt all over the south throughout the night, not just on the coast but extending some way inland (gusts in kph below).


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 13, 2014)

Very clear night sky here in London, though it was raining noisily earlier.
Very confusing weather!


----------



## _pH_ (Feb 13, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Very clear night sky here in London, though it was raining noisily earlier.
> Very confusing weather!


It was like that last night - popped out to the shop under a clear sky, half an hour later it was blowing a gale and the rain was hammering against the window, then half an hour after that it was clear and calm again. Very changeable, as the weather person on the telly might say.


----------



## wayward bob (Feb 13, 2014)

i love the news reports where they confidently predict "more weather" tomorrow. no shit


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 13, 2014)

It's going to be a fuckin' wet drive to Lyme Regis tomorrow!!!

At least Saturday's looking ok, albeit breezy!


----------



## teqniq (Feb 13, 2014)




----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 13, 2014)

Oh come on! That ain't real surely!


----------



## teqniq (Feb 13, 2014)

Yea I must admit I thought Photoshop, but still funny.


----------



## Dr Jon (Feb 13, 2014)

Idris2002 said:


> What if it never stops?


The Torture Never Stops
link


----------



## TruXta (Feb 13, 2014)

Not sure if this has been posted before?


----------



## rekil (Feb 13, 2014)

A mate of mine was out in his truck in Kerry and a tree fell on the container he was hauling. When he got going again another tree fell right in front of him.


----------



## 2hats (Feb 13, 2014)

ESTOFEX advise that tomorrow's tempest features an higher tornado risk compared to recent storms; an isolated strong tornado event can't be ruled out especially over SE Ireland, SW, southern and central UK. GFS indicates a risk from 1800 Friday till around 0900 Saturday:


----------



## brogdale (Feb 13, 2014)

Courtesy 'Weathermaster' on NW....for tomorrow's/Saturday's storm...


----------



## ddraig (Feb 13, 2014)

proper hailing in Cardiff again, really heavy


----------



## barney_pig (Feb 13, 2014)

Bbc south today breathlessly reporting deployment of jaguar fighter bombers, who at unnamed cost have overflown the flood areas taking pictures.
 How these are any better that those already taken by satalite or commercial aircraft is unclear, but I suspect will be just as useful as shipping squaddies in to lug sandbags, a job for which there has never been any lack of local volunteers.


----------



## Tankus (Feb 13, 2014)

Now up to 2 COBRA meeting's a day...... Imagine the expense claims , good job "money is no object".....

Military have to justify their presence somehow ...
Look look we are doing something ...anything ....¿¿

McVitties Chocolate hobnobs and Tetley announce record profits


----------



## JTG (Feb 13, 2014)

barney_pig said:


> Bbc south today breathlessly reporting deployment of jaguar fighter bombers, who at unnamed cost have overflown the flood areas taking pictures.
> How these are any better that those already taken by satalite or commercial aircraft is unclear, but I suspect will be just as useful as shipping squaddies in to lug sandbags, a job for which there has never been any lack of local volunteers.


But... you know... the ARMY  Making everything OK 


Tankus said:


> Now up to 2 COBRA meeting's a day...... Imagine the expense claims , good job "money is no object".....


They're going to have a PRESS CONFERENCE. The PM will look VERY SERIOUS


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## treelover (Feb 14, 2014)




----------



## mr steev (Feb 14, 2014)

friedaweed said:


>



That was on the tv earlier (the one show irrc) A bloke in Somerset, a £1 million self build. He's got a few builders and mates working to keep it dry


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 14, 2014)

mr steev said:


> That was on the tv earlier (the one show irrc) A bloke in Somerset, a £1 million self build. He's got a few builders and mates working to keep it dry


Must be a fucking nightmare taking that Caterpillar for diesel


----------



## teqniq (Feb 14, 2014)

Tory council charges £7.50 a sandbag and MP refuses to meet flood-hit residents


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 14, 2014)

mr steev said:


> That was on the tv earlier (the one show irrc) A bloke in Somerset, a £1 million self build. He's got a few builders and mates working to keep it dry



Doesn't he own his own building company? I thought they were his own employees keeping him dry.


----------



## friedaweed (Feb 14, 2014)

More evidence that swans are behind this 

http://www.bournemouthecho.co.uk/ne...otect_homes____30_for_pack_of_four/?ref=var_6


----------



## Nylock (Feb 14, 2014)

treelover said:


>


the way things have been with the storms this year, that map of england and wales should be redrawn so the blue bit is the home counties and the rest is in red...


----------



## Dr Jon (Feb 14, 2014)

The floods certainly explain why, despite increasing concern about the environment, motor manufacturers have continued to develop ludicrously oversized amphibious "off-road" and "sports utility" vehicles over the past decade or so - and why their rich customers have been buying them.

These fuckers know exactly what's going to happen and are cashing in on the opportunity.  It's all been planned.  
Welcome to disaster Crapitalism.


----------



## wiskey (Feb 14, 2014)

I only got rained on three times today!


----------



## JTG (Feb 14, 2014)

treelover said:


>


The more I see stuff like this, the more I think that while the sentiment is correct, the description of it as north/south isn't and I object to it


----------



## Poot (Feb 14, 2014)

It has been properly chucking it down for several hours in plymouth, in quite a scary way. Haven't left the house yet but suspect there may be some fairly extensive flooding. I pity you if this weather is on its way to your area


----------



## ddraig (Feb 14, 2014)

Borth in Wales has had wind, rain, storms and now FIRE!! locusts next 





and
by https://twitter.com/KeithMorrisAber


----------



## Poot (Feb 14, 2014)

ddraig said:


> Borth in Wales has had wind, rain, storms and now FIRE!! locusts next
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bloody hell!


----------



## ddraig (Feb 14, 2014)

init! how the F did that happen


----------



## brogdale (Feb 14, 2014)

ddraig said:


> Borth in Wales has had wind, rain, storms and now FIRE!! locusts next
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How the fuck....


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 14, 2014)

shits getting biblical out there.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 14, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> shits getting biblical out there.


 Rev. 19 : 20

Watch out ddraig....do you have the mark of the beast?


----------



## ddraig (Feb 14, 2014)

naturally! 
<<<<<<


----------



## Dr Jon (Feb 14, 2014)

ddraig said:


> init! how the F did that happen


Fracking?


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 14, 2014)

We're trapped at work now


----------



## Callie (Feb 14, 2014)

ddraig said:


> init! how the F did that happen


fuel spillage (boat? stupid car?) on the water....power cable down = zapzapzap fire?

exploding sheep?


----------



## brogdale (Feb 14, 2014)

From the Croydon Advertiser today:



_A BOURNE expert has said the water levels are currently the highest ever  recorded._​
_John O'Brien lives in Woldingham where the Bourne begins before it runs down  to Kenley and Purley._​
_"It will always flood in Kenley and Purley when the river rises above surface  level in Woldingham," he said. "Once that happens, Kenley and Purley have 14  days before they flood. It is the highest ever at the moment and it is only  going one way – to Purley."_​
_Mr O'Brien added: "I get sent pictures of where the council have made new  flood ponds and I think 'don't these idiots know where the river starts?'_​
_"But now there is nothing they can do, it would be like putting sandbags by  the River Thames when it had already burst its banks."_​
_He also said the drainage system at the start of the Bourne was already four  feet deep at the end of January. Now it is 12 feet deep._​
_Mr O'Brien said the flooding of the Bourne often  foretells  a national  disaster. According to him, the river  flooded in 1938, just before a  country-wide typhoid outbreak. Then in 2001 there was the foot-and-mouth  crisis._​
_"I can't help wondering what it will mean for 2014," he said. *"I have a  feeling Ukip will win a lot of seats in the European elections*."_​


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 14, 2014)

fucthest8 said:


> We're trapped at work now




Boat home then mate!


----------



## brogdale (Feb 14, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Boat home then mate!


 Looks like you're going to get some serious winds down on the coast.


----------



## 2hats (Feb 14, 2014)

The met office medium resolution euro4 model keeps upgrading the winds and pushing them further inland from the south. A lot of warm moist air from Spain, across the Bay of Biscay, is getting mixed in vigorously.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 14, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Looks like you're going to get some serious winds down on the coast.



We've cancelled our drive down & stay over in Lyme Regis. Sussex roads are flooded already! & the thought of a 3 hour journey West turning into 4/5/6/7 hours ain't worth the risk 

What's the latest on these South coast winds brogdale ?


----------



## Tankus (Feb 14, 2014)

Power lines came,down setting fire to the peat.....apparently!
Peats a bugger to put out , there was a fire in Caerphilly just off Nantgarew road that burnt/smouldered for years , most summers it would flare up and the fire brigade would have to come out for a few hours .....
3 decades on and there's now a new Redrow housing estate on it, I doubt there's many locals living there ...

Well blowy at the  mo! , but not as bad as a few days ago, rain running up the Bristol though...


----------



## brogdale (Feb 14, 2014)

Interesting piece on cyclical patterns of flooding and collective memory in the Tele's live update...



> *11.15 *Dr Neil Macdonald, a senior lecturer in the* Liverpool's School of Environmental Sciences,* argues that the current *flooding may not be as rare* as some have claimed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## brogdale (Feb 14, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


> We've cancelled our drive down & stay over in Lyme Regis. Sussex roads are flooded already! & the thought of a 3 hour journey West turning into 4/5/6/7 hours ain't worth the risk
> 
> What's the latest on these South coast winds brogdale ?


 Wise decision Bish.

From 3 ish I'd expect you to notice the gusting down there....and then all night!


----------



## Tankus (Feb 14, 2014)

Amazed how many people get caught out with their cars ?......must realise they are parking in a threatened zone ?


----------



## treelover (Feb 14, 2014)

ddraig said:


> Borth in Wales has had wind, rain, storms and now FIRE!! locusts next
> 
> 
> 
> ...




was at the hostel there in September


----------



## MrSki (Feb 14, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


> We've cancelled our drive down & stay over in Lyme Regis. Sussex roads are flooded already! & the thought of a 3 hour journey West turning into 4/5/6/7 hours ain't worth the risk
> 
> What's the latest on these South coast winds brogdale ?


Sensible if the flag on the cobb is anything to go on.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 14, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Wise decision Bish.
> 
> From 3 ish I'd expect you to notice the gusting down there....and then all night!



kin ell!  The rain atm is torrential.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 14, 2014)

MrSki said:


> Sensible if the flag on the cobb is anything to go on.



Where's the Cobb?


----------



## MrSki (Feb 14, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Where's the Cobb?


Lyme Regis. It is the old harbour wall.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 14, 2014)

Tankus said:


> Power lines came,down setting fire to the peat.....apparently!
> Peats a bugger to put out , there was a fire in Caerphilly just off Nantgarw road that burnt/smouldered for years , most summers it would flare up and the fire brigade would have to come out for a few hours .....
> 3 decades on and there's now a new Redrow housing estate on it, I doubt there's many locals living there ...
> 
> Well blowy at the  mo! , but not as bad as a few days ago, rain running up the Bristol though...


short video of bog fire


----------



## fucthest8 (Feb 14, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Boat home then mate!


 
Innit 

The rain has blown through - for now - but the wind is picking up.

ddraig - strewth!


----------



## mr steev (Feb 14, 2014)

lizzieloo said:


> Doesn't he own his own building company? I thought they were his own employees keeping him dry.



He's had help from his dad's building company apparently.
3mins 25secs in...
http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b03tw7sj/The_One_Show_13_02_2014/


----------



## trashpony (Feb 14, 2014)

I think I might pick the boy up in the car this afternoon. There's quite a lot of weather out there


----------



## ddraig (Feb 14, 2014)

77 yr old dies after being hit by tree
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-26185077


----------



## mr steev (Feb 14, 2014)

Wind rips off roof in Shropshire a couple of days ago


----------



## brogdale (Feb 14, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


> kin ell!  The rain atm is torrential.


 Yeah, not looking great tbh....here's this morning's NMM model gust (mph) forecasts for 6 o'clock and midnight tonight...


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 14, 2014)

This storm looking like it's stronger than the last for the South coast!


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 14, 2014)

ddraig said:


> 77 yr old dies after being hit by tree
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-wales-26185077



Died saving his chickens


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 14, 2014)

meant to be going out, tonight, wish me luck.

what a load of shit 


Also, i've got a couple of leaks in my room and black mould growing on it. I'm not going to die am I?


----------



## Leafster (Feb 14, 2014)

brogdale said:


> From the Croydon Advertiser today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've just been along the road in Woldingham where the Bourne generally runs alongside albeit underground. The water's cascading down off the fields as the ground is saturated and the "ditch" (AKA the Bourne) is now spreading across the road. It's only a matter of time before the water heads further north towards Whyteleafe, Kenley & Purley.


----------



## trashpony (Feb 14, 2014)

brogdale - it's a Dene hole, not a sinkhole in the M2: http://www.kentonline.co.uk/kentish_gazette/news/dene-hole-12767/


----------



## brogdale (Feb 14, 2014)

Leafster said:


> I've just been along the road in Woldingham where the Bourne generally runs alongside albeit underground. The water's cascading down off the fields as the ground is saturated and the "ditch" (AKA the Bourne) is now spreading across the road. It's only a matter of time before the water heads further north towards Whyteleafe, Kenley & Purley.
> 
> View attachment 48499


 Thanks for that Leafster.

Mrs B says it looks like 2000/2001 again.


----------



## 2hats (Feb 14, 2014)

Squall lines forming on the radar now in the SW, running NNE. Particularly one across the Bristol Channel just, now nudging in across the Swansea area.


----------



## Leafster (Feb 14, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Thanks for that Leafster.
> 
> Mrs B says it looks like 2000/2001 again.


I don't think I've seen the Bourne in Woldingham as high as this before but the flooding in Whyteleafe by the filling station doesn't seem as bad as it was in 2000/2001 (yet!).


----------



## brogdale (Feb 14, 2014)

trashpony said:


> brogdale - it's a Dene hole, not a sinkhole in the M2: http://www.kentonline.co.uk/kentish_gazette/news/dene-hole-12767/


 Interesting; thanks for the update.

I notice in the comments that someone suggests that the location, bang in between the carriageways suggests that the 1960's contractors who built the M2 might well discovered it during construction and carried on around it to save time/cost! tbh, it probably is an archeological site.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 14, 2014)

Leafster said:


> I don't think I've seen the Bourne in Woldingham as high as this before but the flooding in Whyteleafe by the filling station doesn't seem as bad as it was in 2000/2001 (yet!).


 Doesn't bode well for Kenley/Purley, does it?


----------



## Leafster (Feb 14, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Doesn't bode well for Kenley/Purley, does it?


No. I'm wondering whether the work they did on the Bourne in Whyteleafe after 2001 flooding has alleviated the problem there to an extent but just increased the flow so that downstream the effects are more dramatic.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Feb 14, 2014)

It's all a bit biblical on m25 junc 10-11


----------



## trashpony (Feb 14, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Interesting; thanks for the update.
> 
> I notice in the comments that someone suggests that the location, bang in between the carriageways suggests that the 1960's contractors who built the M2 might well discovered it during construction and carried on around it to save time/cost! tbh, it probably is an archeological site.


Yes, it seems very _conveniently_ placed!


----------



## RedDragon (Feb 14, 2014)

C**** to the rescue...


----------



## ddraig (Feb 14, 2014)

Wonder how much one of THEM bags would cost!!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 14, 2014)

A bit windy and wet here in Manchester, but nothing unusual for February really.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 14, 2014)

Leafster said:


> No. I'm wondering whether the work they did on the Bourne in Whyteleafe after 2001 flooding has alleviated the problem there to an extent but just increased the flow so that downstream the effects are more dramatic.


 Quite probably.

I'm also wondering if the Fire Brigade pumping will be able to cope with all this discharge down at the pond at Purley Depot.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 14, 2014)

RedDragon said:


> C**** to the rescue...



All in this together....MkII.


----------



## mr steev (Feb 14, 2014)

RedDragon said:


> C**** to the rescue...



Just caught a bit of this reported on bbc news24.... "The two princes helping, so something nice for people in the area"


----------



## Leafster (Feb 14, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Quite probably.
> 
> I'm also wondering if the Fire Brigade pumping will be able to cope with all this discharge down at the pond at Purley Depot.


I'm not sure they have enough hoses.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 14, 2014)

Leafster said:


> I'm not sure they have enough hoses.



It has been a phenomenal effort from the FB to move this river, but I fear that nature might well win in the end.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 14, 2014)

_"Floating voters, you say? Just over there..."

_


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 14, 2014)

Smug cunt.


----------



## Leafster (Feb 14, 2014)

"No, they're over this way"


----------



## JTG (Feb 14, 2014)

Leafster said:


> "No, they're over this way"


The search for the lost deposits was taking Nick into uncharted waters


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 14, 2014)

Hope he gets Leptospirosis.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 14, 2014)

The perfect (politcal) storm for tory scum. Imagine it being this easy for Miliband...



> Ed Miliband ✔ @Ed_Miliband
> Follow
> Welcome David Cameron's changed position on @EnvAgency flood workers since PMQs. We'll make sure he keeps his promise not to sack them


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 14, 2014)

mr steev said:


> Just caught a bit of this reported on bbc news24.... "The two princes helping, so something nice for people in the area"


they might have been more use if they'd been shot and their bodies used as additional sand bags


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 14, 2014)

frogwoman said:


> meant to be going out, tonight, wish me luck.
> 
> what a load of shit
> 
> ...


you might want to get a different room


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 14, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> you might want to get a different room


 
I don't think anyone wants to swap


----------



## brogdale (Feb 14, 2014)

Actual turds floating around in streets of Kenley...



Spoiler


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 14, 2014)

whatever happened to labour politician jabba mccartney?


----------



## 2hats (Feb 14, 2014)

It's noticeable how after a lull, the wind is changing direction (roughly SE to S to SSW), the temperature is rising and the wind starts climbing again as that warmer, moist, dynamic air mass starts to arrive. This is where the really strong winds will kick in, now progressing eastwards across southern areas.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 14, 2014)

Hasn't hit Sussex yet. Though it's picking up with every passing hour.


----------



## Plumdaff (Feb 14, 2014)

It's starting to get properly vile here in Cardiff, just as rush hour kicks in.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 14, 2014)

Terrible rain drving back from Gatwick to Maidenhead. Started raining again now and the wind is getting stronger


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 14, 2014)

Getting windier here.  Just nipped out and the clouds are moving really quickly across the sky, and it is sleeting a bit.  A very leaden sky.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 14, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Hasn't hit Sussex yet. Though it's picking up with every passing hour.


 I thought you'd have got the wind by now. Can't be long.


----------



## souljacker (Feb 14, 2014)

Just had half an hour of extreme wind now torrential rain. I'm out in the shed (which doubles as my office now) and the tree at the back of the garden is bending loads. I'm getting a bit worried to be honest. Still, it's Friday. I think I'll start drinking heavily in a minute.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 14, 2014)

brogdale said:


> I thought you'd have got the wind by now. Can't be long.



So did I, but nothing to write home about yet.

e2a: Looking at the BBC weather site, about 8pm things will get interesting!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 14, 2014)

6pm onwards according to London & SE Weather's report


----------



## smmudge (Feb 14, 2014)

Leafster said:


> "No, they're over this way"



Seriously why is he standing in the puddle when there's a dry bit right next to them? Fucking idiot.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 14, 2014)

smmudge said:


> Seriously why is he standing in the puddle when there's a dry bit right next to them? Fucking idiot.



Wouldn't you just love to push the cunt over?


----------



## brogdale (Feb 14, 2014)

The very definition of cruel irony.....



> A man was taken to hospital with head injuries after an NHS sign asking people if they were "*feeling under the weather*" was ripped down by violent winds and came crashing on top of him.
> 
> Gale-force winds pulled the heavy 15ft by 30ft NHS sign, which advised people to see their GP if they were feeling unwell, from the top of a building in Leicester yesterday afternoon.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 14, 2014)

brogdale said:


> The very definition of cruel irony.....



Isn't it just!


----------



## Dr Jon (Feb 14, 2014)

Greens call for purge of climate change deniers

Cash em in for transplantable organs.


ETA
Climate change is here now


----------



## Ground Elder (Feb 14, 2014)

Porthleven five minutes ago (from Twitter)


----------



## Idris2002 (Feb 14, 2014)

Dr Jon said:


> Greens call for purge of climate change deniers
> 
> Cash em in for transplantable organs.
> 
> ...



Did someone say 'purge'?


----------



## weepiper (Feb 14, 2014)

Snowing quite hard and lying in Edinburgh now even though the ground's sopping because it's been pissing it down today.


----------



## toggle (Feb 14, 2014)

it's getting rough down here. last pictures I saw showed porthleven had water over the inner marbour walls before high tide, seafront at marazion and penzance is closed, there's warnings of flooding in truro city center, only benefit of that is tesco will get it first. but I'm very glad I moved up the hill last autumn and i'm not right on the waters edge anymore.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 14, 2014)

toggle said:


> it's getting rough down here. last pictures I saw showed porthleven had water over the inner marbour walls before high tide, seafront at marazion and penzance is closed, there's warnings of flooding in truro city center, only benefit of that is tesco will get it first. but I'm very glad I moved up the hill last autumn and i'm not right on the waters edge anymore.


but you will be soon


----------



## weepiper (Feb 14, 2014)

Does this work? Facebook friend's video of Penzance prom, looks pretty wild.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 14, 2014)

weepiper said:


> Does this work? Facebook friend's video of Penzance prom, looks pretty wild.



not working here.


----------



## toggle (Feb 14, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> but you will be soon



if it floods this high up, we're all fucked.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 14, 2014)

Nor here. "not visible due to privacy setttings."


----------



## weepiper (Feb 14, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> not working here.



Darn, fb settings disallowing it probably.


----------



## toggle (Feb 14, 2014)

weepiper said:


> Does this work? Facebook friend's video of Penzance prom, looks pretty wild.




works for me.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 14, 2014)

toggle said:


> works for me.


Mutual friends?


----------



## toggle (Feb 14, 2014)

TruXta said:


> Mutual friends?



yes.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 14, 2014)

There you go then.


----------



## Leafster (Feb 14, 2014)

If it wasn't bad enough that the A22 is closed to the north of the middle of Whyteleafe, we now have a burst water main  to the south and the road has caved in.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 14, 2014)

Jeebus.


----------



## gosub (Feb 14, 2014)

weepiper said:


> Snowing quite hard and lying in Edinburgh now even though the ground's sopping because it's been pissing it down today.



just got rain in leith


----------



## brogdale (Feb 14, 2014)

Leafster said:


> If it wasn't bad enough that the A22 is closed to the north of the middle of Whyteleafe, we now have a burst water main  to the south and the road has caved in.


 Oh dear....not needed at all.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 14, 2014)

Actually, i've seen quite a few reports of water mains bursting in S. London today; not surprising really, given the pressures of water they're having to take.


----------



## Idris2002 (Feb 14, 2014)

toggle said:


> works for me.



Works for me also. _And he's no friend of mine. _


----------



## Bungle73 (Feb 14, 2014)

All started in Indonesia apparently: http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/pictures/26193470


----------



## Bungle73 (Feb 14, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Actually, i've seen quite a few reports of water mains bursting in S. London today; not surprising really, given the pressures of water they're having to take.


Pressures of water? Mains water comes from reservoirs and storage tanks.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 14, 2014)

Bungle73 said:


> All started in Indonesia apparently: http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/pictures/26193470



An interesting (infant?) science; teleconnection.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 14, 2014)

Bungle73 said:


> Pressures of water? Mains water comes from reservoirs and storage tanks.


I expect they're storm drains really, but the reports will call then mains. A storm drain in Purley the other day...


----------



## ddraig (Feb 14, 2014)

someone has lost their drain pipe near me!
bloody estate agent signs attached to the houses still there


----------



## Bungle73 (Feb 14, 2014)

brogdale said:


> but the reports will call then mains.


Nice reporting there. 

Water mains carry drinking water.  Sewers carry rain water. Someone should tell then that, but I would have thought it would be obvious.


----------



## Leafster (Feb 14, 2014)

The Purley Pond earlier today (from Twitter)


----------



## brogdale (Feb 14, 2014)

Leafster said:


> The Purley Pond earlier today (from Twitter)



I'm not sure that's today. Is that from a previous flooding?


----------



## toggle (Feb 14, 2014)

here's one that you should be able to see


----------



## clicker (Feb 14, 2014)

Decidely wet and blowy now - south london


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 14, 2014)

What's this storm called? It's just arrived in Brighton!!


----------



## Leafster (Feb 14, 2014)

brogdale said:


> I'm not sure that's today. Is that from a previous flooding?


Not sure really, it was posted up about half an hour ago.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Feb 14, 2014)

Thank god for Harry and Wills, Berkshire would be TOTALLY UNDERWATER if they hadn't handed out some sandbags earlier!!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 14, 2014)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Thank god for Harry and Wills, Berkshire would be TOTALLY UNDERWATER if they hadn't handed out some sandbags earlier!!



And having a pop at the camera too. The same camera that shows the toil throwing a sandbag.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/ukn...ests-media-should-help-with-flood-relief.html



> William and Harry worked from 6am in Datchet, Berkshire, helping with the supply of sandbags.
> 
> At one point a reporter asked Prince William "what he'd been up to" to which he replied, "well you could come and help instead of carrying cameras round".





Fucking parasites.


----------



## cybertect (Feb 14, 2014)

brogdale said:


> I'm not sure that's today. Is that from a previous flooding?



Yep - I've seen it before. I think it may be 2007.


----------



## 2hats (Feb 14, 2014)

Interestingly both the ECM and GFS agree (at present) on the polar vortex migrating from the Canadian side of the pole to the Russian side by the end of next week, which one would expect to disrupt the conveyor belt of storms from across the North Atlantic, reduce the rainfall and wind, possibly even introduce more 'typical' conditions for this time of year.


----------



## Leafster (Feb 14, 2014)

cybertect said:


> Yep - I've seen it before. I think it may be 2007.


Ah, cheers for that. I'll be a little more circumspect when it comes to twitter posts from randoms.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 14, 2014)

Back to the storm. 

First proper worrying gust of the evening


----------



## Callie (Feb 14, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


> What's this storm called? It's just arrived in Brighton!!


Barry


----------



## Callie (Feb 14, 2014)

Big, Blowy Barry


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 14, 2014)

Callie said:


> Barry


----------



## Voley (Feb 14, 2014)

Bored of telling people I'm not sending someone up a ladder in a 70mph wind now. Bored of telling people that sometimes letting the tree fall over onto the ground is safer than sending a bloke up it for it to fall on him. Really bored of both of these things. Really really fucking bored.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 14, 2014)

Voley said:


> Bored of telling people I'm not sending someone up a ladder in a 70mph wind now. Bored of telling people that sometimes letting the tree fall over onto the ground is safer than sending a bloke up it for it to fall on him. Really bored of both of these things. Really really fucking bored.



Working for a local authority? You don't have to answer that btw mate - pm me


----------



## Ground Elder (Feb 14, 2014)

No electricity, so I've gone to a friends to hear his storm stories from the Penzance frontline. Biggest waves yet, with the prom talking another bad battering. I'm tired of this now


----------



## brogdale (Feb 14, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


> What's this storm called? It's just arrived in Brighton!!


 "Ulla" according to our German friends.

If it becomes a real tree/fence botherer I suspect we'll call it the St. Valentine's day storm.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 14, 2014)

brogdale said:


> "Ulla" according to our German friends.
> 
> If it becomes a real tree/fence botherer I suspect we'll call it the St. Valentine's day storm.



Worrying gusts here already, & not peaking til the early hours!


----------



## Voley (Feb 14, 2014)

Ground Elder said:


> No electricity, so I've gone to a friends to hear his storm stories from the Penzance frontline. Biggest waves yet, with the prom talking another bad battering. I'm tired of this now


What was the front like in 'Zion earlier? I heard that there was flooding by the stream at high tide and the road was shut. Someone was saying water was up by the Godolphin. Is that right?


----------



## sptme (Feb 14, 2014)

Some very loud banging going on in East London. thought it was thunder at first but it just kept coming. Sounds like maybe an advertising boarding has come of and is banging against a corrugated iron roof. might go and investigate in a bit.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 14, 2014)

sptme said:


> Some very loud banging going on in East London. thought it was thunder at first but it just kept coming. Sounds like maybe an advertising boarding has come of and is banging against a corrugated iron roof. might go and investigate in a bit.



Don't bother. Stay indoors


----------



## cybertect (Feb 14, 2014)

Leafster said:


> Ah, cheers for that. I'll be a little more circumspect when it comes to twitter posts from randoms.





FWIW. confirmed: it's 2007. 

The Croydon Advertiser used it as an illustration for a flood warning back in mid January.

http://www.croydonadvertiser.co.uk/...Purley-South/story-20440727-detail/story.html

and a story on flood prevention plans in 2011

http://www.croydonadvertiser.co.uk/...flood-threat/story-11361552-detail/story.html


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 14, 2014)

If this is only the start of it, as reports say peaking midnight, then plenty of structural damage awaits in the morning!


----------



## moon (Feb 14, 2014)

Ground Elder said:


> No electricity, so I've gone to a friends to hear his storm stories from the Penzance frontline. Biggest waves yet, with the prom talking another bad battering. I'm tired of this now


have you heard from two sheds ?


----------



## toggle (Feb 14, 2014)

moon said:


> have you heard from two sheds ?



he's in an inland sheltered spot, so relatively safe unless his area floods again


----------



## toggle (Feb 14, 2014)

http://www.thisiscornwall.co.uk/VID...tory-20632080-detail/story.html#axzz2svk7szND


----------



## OneStrike (Feb 14, 2014)

that vid above 









Yea, just learned how to embed tweets, innit


----------



## sptme (Feb 14, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Don't bother. Stay indoors


Where would be the fun in that? Anyway I found the culprit. A door sized bit of metal boarding. Surprised something so little could make so much noise.


----------



## barney_pig (Feb 14, 2014)

Porthleven this afternoon.
My sister in law and nieces are on holiday there!,


----------



## toggle (Feb 14, 2014)

that's penzance station


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2014)

Newlyn Bridge gets a pounding from huge waves on 14 February 2014.


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 14, 2014)

Shed's pretty scary tonight, we're both horribly aware that the roof is only kept on by its weight, it keeps really creaking when there's a gust.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Feb 14, 2014)

Our fence is in a perilous state, sagging off the wall and about to crush the camellia before plunging into the pond


----------



## OneStrike (Feb 14, 2014)

Another from Newlyn Bridge filmed earlier today..


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 14, 2014)

OneStrike said:


> Another from Newlyn Bridge filmed earlier today..




That one is already on this page


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 14, 2014)

How people can continue to deny this is all man made climate change at work I will never know. This weather is seriously fucked up.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 14, 2014)

85 year old man dies on a cruise ship hit by a freak wave apparently. Another airlifted off. 
The temporary sea wall at Dawlish has also been breached. 

According to sky news.


----------



## RedDragon (Feb 14, 2014)

Wow, just had a massive gust of wind - now, where did I put that draft excluder snake?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Feb 14, 2014)

Holy treble heckins! No great drama but the wind is the loudest I've heard it while in this flat.

Definitely feel for those in worse conditions


----------



## OneStrike (Feb 14, 2014)

lizzieloo said:


> That one is already on this page


I thought that clip was new? my bad if not.

edit: delete, posted 10 minutes ago.


----------



## wiskey (Feb 14, 2014)

So my house in Bristol is at the top of a hill and the weather comes along the Avon Gorge and up the hill. It can get weathersome... I'm now I'm brixton and it's sounding far more Whooshy than it ever does at home. 

And the journey up the M4 was frankly hair raising!


----------



## wiskey (Feb 14, 2014)

toggle said:


> View attachment 48539
> 
> that's penzance station


Wow


----------



## toggle (Feb 14, 2014)

OneStrike said:


> I thought that clip was new? my bad if not.
> 
> edit: delete, posted 10 minutes ago.



I'm just posting up the interesting vids/pics that turn up on my twitter feed. 


IDK if it's been mentioned yet, but there's no trains running at all round here until at least midday tomorrow.


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 14, 2014)

And in latest forecast related shock!! news, next week (after Monday) is expected to become significantly calmer for much of the UK ... if the BBC forecast at the end of the ten o clock news has any validity anyway. 

Big 'if' there I suppose, but the never ending storms and deluges have been forecast pretty accurately up til now, so they might be on to something.

In a foretaste, Sunday looks like it'll be a pleasant, dry and even sunny! respite for many, as well.


----------



## Bungle73 (Feb 14, 2014)

toggle said:


> I'm just posting up the interesting vids/pics that turn up on my twitter feed.
> 
> 
> IDK if it's been mentioned yet, but there's no trains running at all round here until at least midday tomorrow.


Southeastern don't plan to run any trains until 11am.


----------



## Voley (Feb 14, 2014)

Yeah driving home from work in Penzance this evening was quite hairy. A lot of debris on the roads, a small stream flowing across the road in Catchall. I've battened down the hatches, turned the heating up, cracked open the rum, turned the stereo up to drown out the wind, taken some Valium (purely to calm the nerves you understand) and I ain't fucking moving from here all weekend unless the roof decides that it'd prefer to be 28 miles away on the Isles Of Scilly.


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 14, 2014)

Getting proper scary in here now, the bricks behind the burner just swayed, had to move the dogs. 

For context....







Their bed is now between the sofa and the burner.


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 14, 2014)

http://driftwoodbeachbar.com/webcam/

You can change the view, it looks pretty wild


----------



## Nylock (Feb 14, 2014)

lizzieloo said:


> Getting proper scary in here now, the bricks behind the burner just swayed, had to move the dogs.
> 
> For context....
> 
> ...


Nice burner


----------



## weltweit (Feb 14, 2014)

Pretty blustery around here atm, seems to have stopped raining which is an improvement.
The tree in the garden was being blown about like crazy earlier.


----------



## DRINK? (Feb 15, 2014)

moon said:


> have you heard from two sheds ?



Now going by the name of one shed


----------



## weltweit (Feb 15, 2014)

Bloody gusty out atm ....


----------



## Ground Elder (Feb 15, 2014)

Voley said:


> Yeah driving home from work in Penzance this evening was quite hairy. A lot of debris on the roads, a small stream flowing across the road in Catchall. I've battened down the hatches, turned the heating up, cracked open the rum, turned the stereo up to drown out the wind, taken some Valium (purely to calm the nerves you understand) and I ain't fucking moving from here all weekend unless the roof decides that it'd prefer to be 28 miles away on the Isles Of Scilly.


 That's the opening paragraph from _Fear and Loathing in Levant _


----------



## wiskey (Feb 15, 2014)

I hope sheds is OK. Not spoken to him in far too long.


----------



## Ground Elder (Feb 15, 2014)

I haven't heard from Sheds for ages - thought I had his number, but I must have lost it when I changed phones  He should be OK where he is.


----------



## wiskey (Feb 15, 2014)

I hope so


----------



## wiskey (Feb 15, 2014)

I've worked out what's freaky about the wind here, it's whistling through trees, there aren't any trees near my house at home. It's very loud


----------



## Ground Elder (Feb 15, 2014)

90' wave off Penzance


----------



## Chairman Meow (Feb 15, 2014)

Fucking hell! It looks grim, stay safe everyone!


----------



## free spirit (Feb 15, 2014)

Ground Elder said:


> 90' wave off Penzance


it just occurred to me how big a 90' wave actually is. That's the height of 2 x 3 storey houses on top of each other.


----------



## Tankus (Feb 15, 2014)

One of them rogue waves actually captured on record ?


----------



## ricbake (Feb 15, 2014)

free spirit said:


> it just occurred to me how big a 90' wave actually is. That's the height of 2 x 3 storey houses on top of each other.


If Ceiling height is 9 feet the storey height would be 10 feet - Therefore the equivalent  of 9 storeys ... 90  feet = about 27 metres.


----------



## free spirit (Feb 15, 2014)

ricbake said:


> If Ceiling height is 9 feet the storey height would be 10 feet - Therefore the equivalent  of 9 storeys ... 90  feet = about 27 metres.


I was including the roofs, but yes the wave would probably have washed over the top of both of them.


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2014)

Look at the state of the former line at Dawlish - and these containers were apparently washed away tonight. 






http://www.exeterexpressandecho.co....all-shipping/story-20632093-detail/story.html


----------



## wiskey (Feb 15, 2014)

ricbake said:


> If Ceiling height is 9 feet the storey height would be 10 feet - Therefore the equivalent  of 9 storeys ... 90  feet = about 27 metres.


When we calculate falls we use 12 feet per floor.


----------



## pengaleng (Feb 15, 2014)

Isn't this exciting?


----------



## wiskey (Feb 15, 2014)

News story on the woman killed by a wave on a cruise ship.  http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-26194897


----------



## wiskey (Feb 15, 2014)

tribal_princess said:


> Isn't this exciting?



Probably right up until your kitchen looks like this..http://s3-ec.buzzfed.com/static/2014-02/enhanced/webdr02/13/7/mobile-2393-1392292996-13.jpg


----------



## trashpony (Feb 15, 2014)

My windows are all leaking  

The harbour webcam is just a blur because its being blown to shit


----------



## trashpony (Feb 15, 2014)

A building has fallen on a car in Holborn and killed someone 

ETA it may not be anything to do with the weather tho


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 15, 2014)

Is London flooded?


----------



## fishfinger (Feb 15, 2014)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Is London flooded?


No.
If you want to see where there are problems, have a look here:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-26081187

Click on the map and zoom in to your heart's content.


----------



## wiskey (Feb 15, 2014)

trashpony said:


> A building has fallen on a car in Holborn and killed someone
> 
> ETA it may not be anything to do with the weather tho


I got a text about that at midnight. 

I don't think it was necessarily weather related but I'm not sure.


----------



## Batboy (Feb 15, 2014)

Ground Elder said:


> 90' wave off Penzance




Must of been difficult getting out with steps and a tape measure..

Some poor elderly chap was killed on a cruise ship when freak wave smashed through window, and in London last night a woman was killed when the wind brought down huge masonry from the fascia of a building site onto their car, opposite Holborn station.

It's very dangerous out there...


----------



## Batboy (Feb 15, 2014)

Apparently the only London boroughs not at risk of flooding are Camden and Islington... I can stop building my ark then...


----------



## Dan U (Feb 15, 2014)

3 roads in and out of my village. One blocked by tree, one blocked by flood and the third is barely passable in a 4x4 due to the Mole doing its usual. 

Managed to get some bacon from the shop but the river is rising so I think that might be that for a bit.


----------



## Geri (Feb 15, 2014)

Lord, what a night.The wind was howling for hours and hours, I hardly slept a wink. It was quite scary, yet we are fairly sheltered here so I dread to think what it was like elsewhere.


----------



## cybertect (Feb 15, 2014)

Batboy said:


> Must of been difficult getting out with steps and a tape measure..
> 
> Some poor elderly chap was killed on a cruise ship when freak wave smashed through window, and in London last night a woman was killed when the wind brought down huge masonry from the fascia of a building site onto their car, opposite Holborn station.
> 
> It's very dangerous out there...



Southwark Street in SE1 was closed last night due to parts of the Bankside 123 building becoming dislodged by wind


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 15, 2014)

That was as windy a night as I have ever known.

got about 2h hours sleep!


----------



## ricbake (Feb 15, 2014)

Full current Brixton weather info from Brixton Weather Station @LambethMeters


----------



## felixthecat (Feb 15, 2014)

One fence panel and assorted debris in the garden but nothing substantial.

I slept like a log. But there again I've happily slept through most of a full blown hurricane before.


----------



## Batboy (Feb 15, 2014)

When I started this thread, I was being a tad sardonic with a nod towards the Daily Express obsession with the weather, now it's looking like being a prophetic thread... I must be a witch.... Goes to drown himself in a flood plain....


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 15, 2014)

That was savage down here!!! Reports of numerous trees down, which is hardly surprising given those gusts!


----------



## wiskey (Feb 15, 2014)

Well the shed door and the cast iron bird bath are the only casualties I can see here. The pear tree is still standing.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 15, 2014)

William of Walworth said:


> And in latest forecast related shock!! news, next week (after Monday) is expected to become significantly calmer for much of the UK ... if the BBC forecast at the end of the ten o clock news has any validity anyway.
> 
> Big 'if' there I suppose, but the never ending storms and deluges have been forecast pretty accurately up til now, so they might be on to something.
> 
> In a foretaste, Sunday looks like it'll be a pleasant, dry and even sunny! respite for many, as well.


Yes, shame about Monday though.

Perhaps that's the last storm.

I've found the metoffice to be pretty reliable.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 15, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


> That was savage down here!!! Reports of numerous trees down, which is hardly surprising given those gusts!


 Hope all is OK with our Brighton contingent....on reflection I really do think the long duration of damaging winds did warrant a MetO red warning. A mistake by Exeter IMO.


----------



## kenny g (Feb 15, 2014)

It really is beautiful this morning in south west essex/ East London. Have just been for  a run through the mud and noticed yet more springs welling up. The two tributaries of the Thames that start from near  here seem to have almost joined their sources in one muddy field that is rapidly reverting to marsh land. Get out and enjoy the sunshine whilst it lasts!


----------



## Dan U (Feb 15, 2014)

Just went for a walk to survey the damage round our village and got absolutely soaked. It's sunny again now. Ffs


----------



## brogdale (Feb 15, 2014)

Army in Kenley now....don't think this is a good omen.


----------



## kittyP (Feb 15, 2014)

I walked the dog at a about midnight and it was quite scary. 
The wind was pushing me along and I was keeping a keen eye on the trees over head.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 15, 2014)

lots of wheelie bins upended this morning. I had joined a cluster of wiser bin-owners and moved my bins into the lee of someones extension. Foresight means an upright bin.


----------



## redcogs (Feb 15, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> lots of wheelie bins upended this morning. I had joined a cluster of wiser bin-owners and moved my bins into the lee of someones extension. Foresight means an upright bin.



Ah, the triumph of the plan over laissez faire !   The order of Lenin for DotCom


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 15, 2014)

I stayed in last night. Must have slept through it all.
Apparently Deptford is at risk! 
http://brockleycentral.blogspot.co.uk/2014/02/my-floody-valentine.html?m=1


----------



## 5t3IIa (Feb 15, 2014)

35' Sinkhole in cul de sac in Hemel Hempstead! Says bbc


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Feb 15, 2014)

Two more fences down. 

I now have access to all my neighbors, and even have a short cut though a public footpath to a patio across the way. 
Fucksake fucksake


----------



## Callie (Feb 15, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I stayed in last night. Must have slept through it all.
> Apparently Deptford is at risk!
> http://brockleycentral.blogspot.co.uk/2014/02/my-floody-valentine.html?m=1


 
ooh according to the map bit in Lewisham actually have flood defences!


----------



## Callie (Feb 15, 2014)

5t3IIa said:


> 35' Sinkhole in cul de sac in Hemel Hempstead! Says bbc


 beavers help tackle flooding says BBC


----------



## Espresso (Feb 15, 2014)

I thought my house had survived the battering from the wind the other night, but no. My kitchen roof is leaking today. 
In news that is hardly surprising, all the builders and roofers between here and the moon are a bit busy at the moment. 
And it's lashing rain.
Bugger.


----------



## trashpony (Feb 15, 2014)

Arse Espresso 

I don't think the roof is leaking but there's another two roof tiles in the garden. I've lost loads this winter but I don't think it's worth getting it fixed until this weather is gone for the year.

My sister's fence has entirely come down between her and the neighbours.


----------



## Espresso (Feb 15, 2014)

Cheers trashpony. 
Arse indeed.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 15, 2014)

One of the houses near me had an oak Tree through its roof in Wednesday night. Last night blew the tarpaulin off Wednesdays temporary repair job.


----------



## trashpony (Feb 15, 2014)

This is in Brixton somewhere apparently 

We've just had hail


----------



## Dan U (Feb 15, 2014)

Looks like those flats may have had a very lucky escape, relatively speaking


----------



## clicker (Feb 15, 2014)

i have friends stuck in heathrow airport ...were meant to be getting an 8 o'clock plane last night to berlin... still no news of the plane... my fence panels are 7 to 3 in my favour..


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 15, 2014)

redcogs said:


> Ah, the triumph of the plan over laissez faire !   The order of Lenin for DotCom



gloating quotient in this house has reached 50%


----------



## 2hats (Feb 15, 2014)

clicker said:


> i have friends stuck in heathrow airport ...were meant to be getting an 8 o'clock plane last night to berlin... still no news of the plane...



A lot of planes and crew are out of position and hours. A number of flights into LHR diverted last night, first for fuel after loitering then eventually after giving up. A few to Manchester, several to Leeds. I noticed a BA flight to Tel Aviv had to turn around over the French coast due to pressurisation problems (it seemed), though that eventually made it back in to Heathrow.


----------



## toggle (Feb 15, 2014)

Batboy said:


> Must of been difficult getting out with steps and a tape measure..
> 
> Some poor elderly chap was killed on a cruise ship when freak wave smashed through window, and in London last night a woman was killed when the wind brought down huge masonry from the fascia of a building site onto their car, opposite Holborn station.
> 
> It's very dangerous out there...



you can go out with a tape measure if you want, in the meantime, the rest of us will look up http://surfhog.com/?id=75


----------



## toggle (Feb 15, 2014)

Ground Elder said:


> I haven't heard from Sheds for ages - thought I had his number, but I must have lost it when I changed phones  He should be OK where he is.



If I had my car on the road atm, I'd offer to check he's ok the net time I'm driving through that area. I was a little worried about the news a few weeks ago, until they gave more detail.


----------



## Voley (Feb 15, 2014)

It was proper full-on here last night. Absolutely howling gales right until I went to bed at about 2am. Lovely day out there now mind. I'm going out for a damage inspection just as soon as I've finished this bacon butty. Don't want to speak too soon but a quick glance out the window looks like the garden seems OK. Mind you, the biggest tree in it came down last week so there's not much left to destroy tbh.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 15, 2014)

The clean up begins, again.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mrbishie/sets/72157641015177053/


----------



## cybertect (Feb 15, 2014)

Our TV aerial seems to have gone for a burton 

Though the TV is still working, amazingly


----------



## cybertect (Feb 15, 2014)

Batboy said:


> Some poor elderly chap was killed on a cruise ship when freak wave smashed through window



Mrs C has just found out that the mother of one of her friends is aboard the same ship. They've been confined to their cabins for their own safety. :O


----------



## T & P (Feb 15, 2014)

I don't know if this has been posted already, but this footage of sea water sweeping through the the streets of Newlyn is amazing

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-26201276


----------



## teqniq (Feb 15, 2014)

EU wonders why Britain hasn't tapped fund for flood relief



> European officials are puzzled over why Britain has not applied for cash from an EU Solidarity Fund to help cope with catastrophic flooding in southwestern England.
> 
> Even Germany, the EU's wealthiest member state, tapped the then newly created fund for tens of millions of euros after it suffered a flooding disaster in 2002, along with several other central European countries.
> 
> But so far, Brussels hasn't received any application from London, where the idea of going cap-in-hand to Europe at a time of tension over Britain's future in the bloc is bound to make any such request politically sensitive....


----------



## goldenecitrone (Feb 15, 2014)

teqniq said:


> EU wonders why Britain hasn't tapped fund for flood relief





> *UK floods: 'Money is no object' to end misery, says David Cameron*
> *David Cameron announces national emergency and promises to spend whatever is necessary as flooding worsens across southern England*


----------



## teqniq (Feb 15, 2014)

precisely


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 15, 2014)

A good storm is pretty exciting.


----------



## Ground Elder (Feb 15, 2014)

toggle said:


> If I had my car on the road atm, I'd offer to check he's ok the net time I'm driving through that area. I was a little worried about the news a few weeks ago, until they gave more detail.


That was my first thought to


----------



## brogdale (Feb 15, 2014)

teqniq said:


> EU wonders why Britain hasn't tapped fund for flood relief



It's all ill wind....all a bit harder for small-state, climate denialist nationalists to persuade the floating voters.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 15, 2014)

So, is that it now? Can we finally get back to a _normal _winter? brogdale 2hats ?


----------



## brogdale (Feb 15, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


> So, is that it now? Can we finally get back to a _normal _winter? brogdale 2hats ?



I really hope so, but, looking just over a week away, (unreliable time-frame alert), the yanks are seeing the jet firing up again. Not really surprising given the renewed incursion of very cold Arctic air into the NE CONUS; it's the temp gradients that drive the thing.

So according to GFS...no, not really...not just yet. But there's plenty of time yet for that forecast to change.



e2a : summary = storms over...for now, but rain never far away this next week.


----------



## Voley (Feb 15, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


> So, is that it now? Can we finally get back to a _normal _winter? brogdale 2hats ?


Yeah I hope that's it now. Work last week was insanely busy and will continue to be so while the clean-up goes on. The last thing we need is another deluge.


----------



## dessiato (Feb 15, 2014)

Watching the news here in Spain it is shocking how bad things are there for you. I used to live in Surrey and have friends in the area being badly affected there. My best, and most sincere, best wishes to all of you. I hope you all are safe wherever you are.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 15, 2014)

brogdale said:


> I really hope so, but, looking just over a week away, (unreliable time-frame alert), the yanks are seeing the jet firing up again. Not really surprising given the renewed incursion of very cold Arctic air into the NE CONUS; it's the temp gradients that drive the thing.
> 
> So according to GFS...no, not really...not just yet. But there's plenty of time yet for that forecast to change.
> 
> e2a : summary = storms over...for now, but rain never far away this next week.



So as long as that Arctic air hangs as low as it is, the potential for the jet to bombard us with storms will continue?


----------



## brogdale (Feb 15, 2014)

This is rather good.



Spoiler


----------



## brogdale (Feb 15, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


> So as long as that Arctic air hangs as low as it is, the potential for the jet to bombard us with storms will continue?


 Yeah, certainly the potential is there. With the Polar Vortex resident in NE N.America, it only takes some warmer air from the Gulf to advect up towards it and there is the 'jet machine' ready to drive the Atlantic depressions into a frenzy.


----------



## 2hats (Feb 15, 2014)

Looks like rain, particularly in the SW this Monday and more so on Thursday. Winds shouldn't be such an issue. Temperatures relatively mild. Significantly more rain for the SW and a little less for the SE. Tomorrow will be pleasant.

Modelwise, for a week hence, the UKMO and ECM are hinting at more storms, GEM/NAVGEM vote for storms and the GFS leans more towards us getting a breather.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 15, 2014)

Is there some issue as to whether govt inefficiency and cutbacks might be partly to blame for the extent of flooding in some areas? I was reading this article about flooding in the Somerset Levels back in June 2012:

http://www.theguardian.com/environment/2012/jun/19/somerset-anger-flood-recovery


----------



## ddraig (Feb 15, 2014)

yes


----------



## Batboy (Feb 16, 2014)

toggle said:


> you can go out with a tape measure if you want, in the meantime, the rest of us will look up http://surfhog.com/?id=75



I'd love to know how they actually measure the waves and monitor them. How accurate can they be!


----------



## JTG (Feb 16, 2014)

Batboy said:


> I'd love to know how they actually measure the waves and monitor them. How accurate can they be!


buoys and that


----------



## Dan U (Feb 16, 2014)

Beautiful morning here.


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 16, 2014)

Dan U said:


> Beautiful morning here.



Sunny here in Suffolk 

This looks interesting?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/science-environment-26023166

And this even more so?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-24225901


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 16, 2014)

something's wrong: it's sunny, quiet, calm. There's even a frost! 

I fear the worst!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 16, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> something's wrong: it's sunny, quiet, calm. There's even a frost!
> 
> I fear the worst!



Global warming is lulling you into a false sense of security before it strikes again. Flooding in the Shires; masonry peeled off in Glasgow.


----------



## 2hats (Feb 16, 2014)

Batboy said:


> I'd love to know how they actually measure the waves and monitor them. How accurate can they be!



Satellite, pressure sensors and the wave spectrum.


----------



## ricbake (Feb 16, 2014)

They have buoys


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 16, 2014)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> Global warming is lulling you into a false sense of security before it strikes again. Flooding in the Shires; masonry peeled off in Glasgow.



A short break with a return to now normal weather pattern from Thursday onwards? Looks like more high winds from next weekend? Get that washing out on the garden line


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 16, 2014)

stowpirate said:


> A short break with a return to now normal weather pattern from Thursday onwards? Looks like more high winds from next weekend?




But....what's 'normal'?

Aha!


----------



## brogdale (Feb 16, 2014)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> But....what's 'normal'?
> 
> Aha!



Yep, for a island sat in the meteorological 'crosshairs' of the polar front between warm and cold air masses, and the boundary between one of the world's great oceans and it's largest land-mass.....there is no such thing as 'normal' weather. We do, however, have climatic means calibrated over 30 years, and against those we are living through an exceptional period.


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Feb 16, 2014)

Red Ed reckons Britain is sleepwalking to climate crisis. Seize the moment Ed, onward to victory etc.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 16, 2014)

SaskiaJayne said:


> Britain is sleepwalking to climate crisis.



There's not a moment  to spare: get the community compost heaps started: save Britain!


----------



## cybertect (Feb 16, 2014)

ricbake said:


> They have buoys



Buoys keep swinging
Buoys always work it out


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 16, 2014)

It seems the Purley Pond is developing it's own ecosystem.


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 16, 2014)

https://disillusionedmarxist.wordpress.com/2014/02/16/floods-2/


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 16, 2014)

Something's definitely wrong.

I've opened my window and have the blinds drawn a little because the sun - the _sun_ - is glaring off my screen.

It's all abit like the Twilight Zone episode The Midnight Sun. I'm going to wake up from a fever nd find the world's still fucked.


----------



## Ax^ (Feb 16, 2014)

was wondering what that glowing white orb was in the sky..


----------



## Dr Jon (Feb 16, 2014)

Ax^ said:


> was wondering what that glowing white orb was in the sky..


It's causing mass panic in Manchester.


----------



## Greebo (Feb 16, 2014)

No wind.  It's quiet, too quiet.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 16, 2014)

Dr Jon said:


> It's causing mass panic in Manchester.



All I can hear is people running about in the street yelling about aliens.


----------



## Espresso (Feb 16, 2014)

It is very peculiar. I saw people on the beach earlier, in shorts. 
SHORTS! In February.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 16, 2014)

Espresso said:


> It is very peculiar. I saw people on the beach earlier, in shorts.
> SHORTS! In February.



Bloody typical Brits - they strip off at the first sight of sun, no matter how cold it is outside.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 16, 2014)

There really was a touch of spring in the air down here today. Managed to get some outside jobs done that for months I've been unable to do  The sun on my face was warm, & the birds were chatty


----------



## Ground Elder (Feb 16, 2014)

Beautiful sunny and wind free day,  but now the power is off again  The beach at the bottom of the road has a washed up whale, so if you're after lamp oil or corsets I'm your man.


----------



## Voley (Feb 16, 2014)

Ground Elder said:


> Beautiful sunny and wind free day,  but now the power is off again  The beach at the bottom of the road has a washed up whale, so if you're after lamp oil or corsets I'm your man.


Saw that on the local news. Been dead for quite a while by the look of its general mankiness.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 16, 2014)

frogwoman said:


> https://disillusionedmarxist.wordpress.com/2014/02/16/floods-2/


 Good last para.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 16, 2014)

Ground Elder said:


> The beach at the bottom of the road has a washed up whale, so if you're after lamp oil or corsets I'm your man.



Have you checked it for vomit ?

Ambergris can fetch a huge price.

(only sperm whales apparently)


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 16, 2014)

Is this the one? http://www.thisiscornwall.co.uk/Sto...tory-20636992-detail/story.html#axzz2tVnXWPSj

Doesn't say what species in that article though.


----------



## Ground Elder (Feb 16, 2014)

That's the one. Makes a change from the usual rubber gloves, fishing nets and half rotten gulls that normally make up the tide line.

Power is back on now


----------



## Dr Jon (Feb 16, 2014)

Good rant here:
Money No Object


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 16, 2014)

BBC long range (countryfile) forecast saying, maybe low pressure bringing shite for thurs/fri? They're also saying jet has travelled a little further North?

What are the models saying brogdale 2hats ?


----------



## brogdale (Feb 16, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


> BBC long range (countryfile) forecast saying, maybe low pressure bringing shite for thurs/fri? They're also saying jet has travelled a little further North?
> 
> What are the models saying brogdale 2hats ?


 Martin Gibbs' summaries are usually pretty close to spot-on; here's today's....



> _*The Jet Stream Forecast shows the flow much weaker for the next week or so blowing steadily across the Atlantic in a somewhat undulating pattern before a marked strengthening of the flow is shown through Week 2 again close to Southern Britain.
> In Summary the weather pattern remains an unsettled one. While not the severe pattern we have seen of late there is still plenty of scope for more than enough rain in the areas that don't need it to give rise to further flooding issues and very little scope for any sustained dry and fine weather lasting for any length of time. Temperatures will remain pleasant enough for this time of February with very limited amounts of fog, frost, ice or snow.
> *_


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 16, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Good last para.



Cheers, thought that was important to add!!


----------



## 2hats (Feb 16, 2014)

None of the models have weather this week as severe as previous weeks. Rain tomorrow and Wednesday into Thursday tending to be heavier in the west and the further north you go. The accumulations indicated by UKMO/GFS/NAVGEM are quite light for the coming week (ie _normal_ especially compared to previous weeks).

GFS meteogram for the SE:


----------



## weepiper (Feb 16, 2014)

Celtic fans in Glasgow got a bit overexcited by the sun being out today

 

taps aff!


----------



## JTG (Feb 16, 2014)

Aha, the lesser spotted Pasty White Brigade


----------



## brogdale (Feb 16, 2014)

2hats said:


> None of the models have weather this week as severe as previous weeks. Rain tomorrow and Wednesday into Thursday tending to be heavier in the west and the further north you go. The accumulations indicated by UKMO/GFS/NAVGEM are quite light for the coming week (ie _normal_ especially compared to previous weeks).
> 
> GFS meteogram for the SE:
> 
> View attachment 48621



Yes, I think that's right, but then few of our recent rain events in the South have actually been that intense; it's just that the Atlantic has fired them across us so relentlessly. In fact some of the UK's most intense winter rainfall events have resulted from large troughs that have stalled over us as their fronts have come up against some degree of blocking to our East. Unfortunately, some model output is beginning to shape such a synoptic pattern in 7 days time eg...



Though we may not see any more howling hoolies this (meteorological) winter, I'm a tad fearful that we may not yet have see the most intense rainfall. I really hope that the models move away from this shape.


----------



## 2hats (Feb 16, 2014)

JTG said:


> Aha, the lesser spotted Pasty White Brigade



Good job the erythemal UV index was about 0.7 for Glasgow today...


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 16, 2014)

It's funny how suddenly everyone is a weather expert


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 16, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> It's funny how suddenly everyone is a weather expert


2 be fair some of the people posting on here are weather-spotters - it's just that their time has come


----------



## brogdale (Feb 16, 2014)

Miss-Shelf said:


> 2 be fair some of the people posting on here are weather-spotters - it's just that their time has come


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 16, 2014)

Miss-Shelf said:


> 2 be fair some of the people posting on here are weather-spotters - it's just that their time has come


I know fuck all about it, so everyone is an expert.
It's just that I have the same thoughts when I hear people talking about football


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 16, 2014)

brogdale said:


> View attachment 48626


tbf - I am glad there are some weather spotters here - you'll be like the new stock brokers in our future society


----------



## brogdale (Feb 16, 2014)

This will go down well....



> Flood-stricken communities, including those visited by David Cameron in the Somerset Levels and Yalding in Kent, have been left without planned defences following government funding cuts, the Guardian can reveal.
> 
> Undelivered defences, totalling many millions of pounds, also include schemes on the stretch of Devon coast at Dawlish where the mainline railway fell into the sea and near the nuclear power station at Hinkley Point in Somerset.
> 
> Ministers have been heavily criticised for cutting flood defence spending by almost £100m a year after taking power, but this is the first time specific projects affected by the cuts have been identified.



Some of the costs cited are, however, phenomenal sums of money....many representing as much as 3 months worth of an Investment banker's bonus.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Feb 16, 2014)

brogdale said:


> This will go down well....
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the costs cited are, however, phenomenal sums of money....many representing as much as 3 months worth of an Investment banker's bonus.


The best-laid schemes o' mice an' men gang aft agley,


----------



## cybertect (Feb 16, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> It's funny how suddenly everyone is a weather expert



I do have a 30 year old (crikey!) 'O' Level in Meteorology, but I'm way out of touch.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Feb 17, 2014)

> Flood-stricken communities, including those visited by David Cameron in the Somerset Levels and Yalding in Kent, have been left without planned defences following government funding cuts, the Guardian can reveal.
> 
> Undelivered defences, totalling many millions of pounds, also include schemes on the stretch of Devon coast at Dawlish where the mainline railway fell into the sea and near the nuclear power station at Hinkley Point in Somerset.
> 
> ...


 http://www.theguardian.com/environment/2014/feb/16/flood-area-defences-funding-cuts

To be fair, they did increase subsidies for grouse moors by (if I recall right) £27m.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 17, 2014)

Has anyone mentioned reviving the 80s donor type card for these current floods?

Remember you could get a card which stated that if you were in hospital for whatever reason - but especially due to a major accident like a train crash - you didn't want to be visited by Thatcher or any member of her government? Seems appropriate given moon-faced twat has been out and about visiting the sodden plebs.


----------



## kebabking (Feb 17, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> ...Seems appropriate given moon-faced twat has been out and about visiting the sodden plebs.



as odious as a visit from a lack-witted gimp is, politicians bring resources. Cameron is coming to Worcester today - i don't much care for the man or his policies, but when he gets here (a couple of days late - Worcester bridge is open again..) he will almost certainly dispence cash and resources to a city and county that have been really badly effected. we need, for example, most of the railway lines surveying, we need our bridges surveyed, possibly repaired and potentially 'resilianced' (word?), some of our main roads are in a shit state, we're going to need feed for livestock for many months to come, and the councils are going to need wedges of cash to pay for the clean up (there's sewerage just _everywhere_..). having Cameron - or Clegg, or Milliband - here will produce some of that, not having them here means less of that.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 17, 2014)

brogdale said:


> This will go down well....
> 
> 
> 
> Some of the costs cited are, however, phenomenal sums of money....many representing as much as 3 months worth of an Investment banker's bonus.


How many Tory voters will read a Guardian article?


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Feb 17, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I know fuck all about it, so everyone is an expert.
> It's just that I have the same thoughts when I hear people talking about football



With football, there's no multicoloured charts, though.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 17, 2014)

http://www.breitbart.com/Breitbart-London/2014/02/16/Lefty-Lies-UK-Floods

If you fancy a bit of Monday morning ire 

Not heard of this site before but it seems to be launching with Delingpole and the most junior Guido minion writing for them.


----------



## mr steev (Feb 17, 2014)

kebabking said:


> as odious as a visit from a lack-witted gimp is, politicians bring resources. Cameron is coming to Worcester today - i don't much care for the man or his policies, but when he gets here (a couple of days late - Worcester bridge is open again..)



Convenient that he's visiting Worcestershire on the same day as the army have been brought in. Handy for photo opportunities


----------



## Dan U (Feb 17, 2014)

mr steev said:


> Convenient that he's visiting Worcestershire on the same day as the army have been brought in. Handy for photo opportunities



Adam Boulton was saying the other day on Sky that at points the prime ministers itinerary was being kept pretty secret, even from the press pack, as the pr people were terrified of him meeting some actual peolple and getting a proper earful. 

You could hear the disappointment in his voice, disappointment I shared tbh.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 17, 2014)

Dan U said:


> Adam Boulton was saying the other day on Sky that at points the prime ministers itinerary was being kept pretty secret, even from the press pack, as the pr people were terrified of him meeting some actual peolple and getting a proper earful.
> 
> You could hear the disappointment in his voice, disappointment I shared tbh.


----------



## TruXta (Feb 17, 2014)

Dan U said:


> http://www.breitbart.com/Breitbart-London/2014/02/16/Lefty-Lies-UK-Floods
> 
> If you fancy a bit of Monday morning ire
> 
> Not heard of this site before but it seems to be launching with Delingpole and the most junior Guido minion writing for them.


Why did I click that?


----------



## ChrisD (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm on a replacement bus service (no trains exeter to bristol). Lucky I wasn't planning to bring bike with me. I hate long distance bus travel - no toilets, coffee, power points, tables etc..  
At last the floods are affecting me financially as I think I'll miss appointment.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 17, 2014)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> With football, there's no multicoloured charts, though.


No, but there's loads of people who parrot what they have read/heard/seen elsewhere as if they had thought of it themselves.
I used to hear it at my old work loads.
I only know of one person who ever seemed to know what he was talking about!


----------



## stowpirate (Feb 17, 2014)

I like the idea of roads being reclaimed by nature. Next A12, A14....  

http://www.express.co.uk/news/weird...oastal-road-with-more-than-1-000-tons-of-sand


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 17, 2014)

Miss-Shelf said:


> tbf - I am glad there are some weather spotters here - you'll be like the new stock brokers in our future society


The post climate change world where meterology is the new currency.


----------



## eatmorecheese (Feb 17, 2014)

http://dailyhawk.co.uk/2014/02/14/african-union-we-cannot-ignore-the-plight-of-berkshire-any-longer/


----------



## Batboy (Feb 18, 2014)

JTG said:


> buoys and that


Of course that makes sense... Being an urban city dweller I'm a tad ignoramus on all things maritime...


On a separate note...
I'm beginning to develop an unhealthy obsession with the SyFY TV channels showing corny 'end of the world doomsday' programmes, mind it's a bit of a relief from watching the news....

Spoke to a customer today who lives in Somerset who made an interesting comment in regards to all the criticism banded around at The Environment Agency etc... He feels this is so unprecedented there was little more that could be done. Not sure if I agree with this totally as there did seem to be a slow reaction in certain areas...

There are clearly some areas in the country that are more susceptible to flooding and it begs the question from me why build on them?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 18, 2014)

Dan U said:


> http://www.breitbart.com/Breitbart-London/2014/02/16/Lefty-Lies-UK-Floods
> 
> If you fancy a bit of Monday morning ire
> 
> Not heard of this site before but it seems to be launching with Delingpole and the most junior Guido minion writing for them.


Delingpole must be shilling for someone. How can anyone be so bloody minded and ignorant.

And i have yet to hear him articulate just what is so wrong with wind turbines?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 18, 2014)

kebabking said:


> as odious as a visit from a lack-witted gimp is, politicians bring resources. Cameron is coming to Worcester today - i don't much care for the man or his policies, but when he gets here (a couple of days late - Worcester bridge is open again..) he will almost certainly dispence cash and resources to a city and county that have been really badly effected. we need, for example, most of the railway lines surveying, we need our bridges surveyed, possibly repaired and potentially 'resilianced' (word?), some of our main roads are in a shit state, we're going to need feed for livestock for many months to come, and the councils are going to need wedges of cash to pay for the clean up (there's sewerage just _everywhere_..). having Cameron - or Clegg, or Milliband - here will produce some of that, not having them here means less of that.


You're right of course, although it shouldn't be like that in an ideal world. 

Governments have a wealth of information available to them to make decisions on where emergency funds are needed, either from their own officials or from other sources like the media.  Touring affected areas like they do just comes across as a cynical piece of electioneering PR. Which I'm sure it isn't, and it is entirely coincidental  that there's a general election next year.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 18, 2014)

Monbiot's latest article explores the role of national (and supre-national) agricultural policy in worsening flood risk....

http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2014/feb/17/farmers-uk-flood-maize-soil-protection

Just part of the 'catchment management' side of the flood prevention equation, but a useful contribution to the post-deluge 'debate' around "blame".


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 18, 2014)

In respect of the denialist claims in the Mail, as repeated by Delingprick in that bizarre article linked above:



> The report by the Met Office states that “As yet, there is no definitive answer on the possible contribution of climate change to the recent storminess, rainfall amounts and the consequent flooding. This is in part due to the highly variable nature of UK weather and climate.”   This agrees with the latest IPCC Report that states: “Substantial uncertainty and thus low confidence remains in projecting changes in Northern Hemisphere storm tracks, especially for the North Atlantic basin.”



http://metofficenews.wordpress.com/...-by-professor-mat-collins-and-the-met-office/

They are saying they don't yet know conclusively whether it's anthropogenic climate change that is contributing toward these floods. That is not the same as saying Professor Collins says there is no link.


----------



## gentlegreen (Feb 18, 2014)

Batboy said:


> There are clearly some areas in the country that are more susceptible to flooding and it begs the question from me why build on them?


Lack of other space ?

The UK isn't as bad as other countries though - even France - dozens drowned in their beds in the Vendée when Cyclone Xynthia  struck the west coast in 2010.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 18, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Delingpole must be shilling for someone. How can anyone be so bloody minded and ignorant.
> 
> And i have yet to hear him articulate just what is so wrong with wind turbines?



I think he believes it. He is also paid to believe it as well, as I proved he is a traffic driver.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 18, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Delingpole must be shilling for someone. How can anyone be so bloody minded and ignorant.
> 
> And i have yet to hear him articulate just what is so wrong with wind turbines?


 their inefficiency, their ugliness, their short life compared to power stations


----------



## brogdale (Feb 18, 2014)

Smithson has put up a (paywall hidden) Times article exploring the potential electoral impact of the floods, especially on marginal 'battlefields'...



> On Sunday I speculated on whether the government’s response to the flooding would have an electoral effect.
> 
> The Times have a piece today (££) which has analysed the constituencies that have suffered most with the recent extreme weather and there’s quite a few marginals affected.  Out of the Tories 40 most marginal seats, 15 have been affected by the recent extreme weather.  For the Lib Dems, out of their 20 most marginal seats, 12 have been affected by the recent extreme weather.
> 
> ...


----------



## brogdale (Feb 18, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> their inefficiency, their ugliness, their short life compared to power stations


 oh, you removed the best bit.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 18, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> their inefficiency, their ugliness, their short life compared to power stations


I find power stations uglier.

I don't think they are inefficient.

I wish Delingpole had a short life.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 18, 2014)

Wind turbines are beautiful structures - giant futuristic windmills!


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 18, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> I find power stations uglier.
> 
> I don't think they are inefficient.
> 
> I wish Delingpole had a short life.


let's put it this way: a hydroelectric station can produce energy no matter which way the wind's blowing. a wave barrage can produce energy no matter which way the wind's blowing. hell, even a nuclear power plant is not dependent on the wind blowing in a particular direction. as for the beauty of power stations, that's something which can be altered by architects. by contrast i have only ever seen three designs of wind turbine, two of which lack any sort of aesthetic appeal.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 18, 2014)

It's a shame it's never windy in Britain then


----------



## Dan U (Feb 18, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> let's put it this way: a hydroelectric station can produce energy no matter which way the wind's blowing. a wave barrage can produce energy no matter which way the wind's blowing. hell, even a nuclear power plant is not dependent on the wind blowing in a particular direction. as for the beauty of power stations, that's something which can be altered by architects. by contrast i have only ever seen three designs of wind turbine, two of which lack any sort of aesthetic appeal.



have to say i have never understood why we don't do more hydro in this country. 

probably for another thread really.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 18, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> It's a shame it's never windy in Britain then


only over westminster


----------



## kebabking (Feb 18, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> It's a shame it's never windy in Britain then



actually, while you'd think windpower - given the last week - would a blindingly obvious solution, heres a little problem:

in the winter of (iirc) 2010/11 we had a 3 _week_ period where the temperatures fell below -10c and stayed there. for 3 weeks. and not a breath of wind was felt over the whole of the UK for that period...

power requirements went through the roof, it was -20c and change every night in northern Scotland - and many other places -and even the south west of England never went near 0c over the period. if we were reliant - to a significant degree - on wind, and the wind didn't blow and the tempertures dropped through the floor, what would we do?


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 18, 2014)

But they aren't being proposed as the sole solution. There's also solar and tidal.


----------



## andysays (Feb 18, 2014)

And the energy generated using wind can also be stored in various ways.

The "argument" that wind generation is pointless because the wind doesn't blow all the time makes as much sense as saying that solar power is pointless because the sun doesn't shine at night...


----------



## TruXta (Feb 18, 2014)

Storage seems to be the biggest hurdle with wind tho. Well, not just wind, in general really.


----------



## Leafster (Feb 18, 2014)

I don't know much about it but you could use pumped-storage hydroelectricity. It's used to balance fluctuations in generation against demand.


----------



## Batboy (Feb 18, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> Lack of other space ?
> 
> The UK isn't as bad as other countries though - even France - dozens drowned in their beds in the Vendée when Cyclone Xynthia  struck the west coast in 2010.



Didn't the French ban building in flood risk areas after that?

We surely should do the same?


----------



## Dr Jon (Feb 18, 2014)

kebabking said:


> if we were reliant - to a significant degree - on wind, and the wind didn't blow and the tempertures dropped through the floor, what would we do?


Shiver like fuck and curse our useless, brain-dead politicians for dropping Thorium, like they scrapped the dredging equipment in Somerset.

Thorium Energy Future

How thorium can solve the nuclear waste problem in conventional reactors


----------



## free spirit (Feb 18, 2014)

kebabking said:


> actually, while you'd think windpower - given the last week - would a blindingly obvious solution, heres a little problem:
> 
> in the winter of (iirc) 2010/11 we had a 3 _week_ period where the temperatures fell below -10c and stayed there. for 3 weeks. and not a breath of wind was felt over the whole of the UK for that period...
> 
> power requirements went through the roof, it was -20c and change every night in northern Scotland - and many other places -and even the south west of England never went near 0c over the period. if we were reliant - to a significant degree - on wind, and the wind didn't blow and the tempertures dropped through the floor, what would we do?


I'll turn that around.

In the dash for gas alternative scenario, what would we be doing in that situation? We'd be burning fuckloads of gas for both heating and power generation through the entire winter.

In the wind backed up by gas scenario, for a short period we'd be back to burning fuckloads of gas for power and heat, but either side of that period we'd have wind picking up a lot of the slack and allowing the gas reserves to be replenished.

So, which of these 2 scenarios seems the most sensible?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Feb 19, 2014)

This cheered me up this morning - a nice sunny morning in Staffordshire, looking almost ready for Spring. Makes a change from all the crappy weather we've had recently.


----------



## ddraig (Feb 19, 2014)

hotel plans withdrawn in Aberystwyth at last minute blaming storm fears
http://www.cambrian-news.co.uk/news/i/38040/


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 19, 2014)

If we could somehow harness the anger of corrupt corporate cops...tie those baton swings and callous indifference to the national grid.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 20, 2014)

As if we really needed telling.....



> *Winter wettest ever, says Met Office*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 20, 2014)

It's not over yet!


----------



## brogdale (Feb 20, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> It's not over yet!


 Correct, but past record already beaten.


----------



## Dr Jon (Feb 20, 2014)

butchersapron said:


> You make me vomit what's left of my life up on you cowardly freek.


Just for you:
Humanity’s Gamble


----------



## Awesome Wells (Feb 20, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Correct, but past record already beaten.


But there's everything to play for! It's not over till the fat climate change denier sings!


----------



## ddraig (Feb 21, 2014)

Bronze Age forest detail revealed on West Wales coast after storms



> The recent huge storms and gale force winds have stripped away much of the sand from stretches of the beach between Borth and Ynyslas on the west wales coast north of Aberystwyth, revealing ancients forests, with the remains of oak trees dating back to the Bronze Age, 6,000 years ago. The ancient remains are said by some to be the origins of the legend of Cantre'r Gwaelod, a mythical kingdom now submerged under the waters of Cardigan Bay


http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/pictures-bronze-age-forest-revealed-6730477


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 21, 2014)

It's the Welsh Atlantis!
http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cantre'r_Gwaelod


----------



## existentialist (Feb 21, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> It's the Welsh Atlantis!
> http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cantre'r_Gwaelod


An hour up the road from here. It is a special and mysterious place, even without the petrified forest...


----------



## Voley (Feb 28, 2014)

Another gale blowing down here at Lands End today. Here we go again ...


----------



## Leafster (Feb 28, 2014)

The clear up continues...







The Environment Agency have been catching pike...

... on Worcester Race Course!


----------



## Leafster (Feb 28, 2014)

Voley said:


> Another gale blowing down here at Lands End today. Here we go again ...


It looks like we're in for a rainy day here and then another on Monday so I'm guessing it's only going to delay the opening of the two road that are still closed.


----------



## 2hats (Feb 28, 2014)

Most models have it raining (some snow on hills), blustery and cold this coming first week of March then high pressure building into the second week with it much milder, sunny, little rain.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 28, 2014)

Leafster said:


> It looks like we're in for a rainy day here and then another on Monday so I'm guessing it's only going to delay the opening of the two road that are still closed.



am guessing you have no idea when they could reopen then?


----------



## Leafster (Feb 28, 2014)

Dan U said:


> am guessing you have no idea when they could reopen then?


I'm sure I read last week that the A22 could be open in the next couple of weeks but I've not seen anything recently to firm up a date.

The Army have been here building extra flood defences around Woldingham Road (the one I posted a photo of earlier in this thread) to hold back the water closer to the source of the Bourne which is why Woldingham Road is now closed. They were due to finish last night so maybe that will ease the problems on the A22 sooner.


----------



## Dan U (Feb 28, 2014)

right, cheers. will keep an eye. Mrs U has gone back to work one day a week in Sanderstead and for reasons best known to herself she went M25/A22/Succombs Hill which was obviously carnage

i did advise her to head from ours to Wallington and then across Purley Way, not ideal but not as bad as the way she went!


----------



## Leafster (Feb 28, 2014)

Dan U said:


> right, cheers. will keep an eye. Mrs U has gone back to work one day a week in Sanderstead and for reasons best known to herself she went M25/A22/Succombs Hill which was obviously carnage
> 
> i did advise her to head from ours to Wallington and then across Purley Way, not ideal but not as bad as the way she went!


I wouldn't know which way to suggest as I work from home so I'm not out and about during rush hour. I would suggest avoiding Purley Cross though. I guess it depends on which bit of Sanderstead Mrs U works in. North bit of Sanderstead - Purley Way, South Croydon, Sanderstead or south bit  - via Merstham (ish), Chaldon, Caterham on the Hill, down Whyteleafe Hill, then up Hillbury Rd, Tythepit Shaw & Limpsfield Road.


----------



## toggle (Feb 28, 2014)

ddraig said:


> Bronze Age forest detail revealed on West Wales coast after storms
> 
> 
> http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/pictures-bronze-age-forest-revealed-6730477


 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-devon-26263856

another in Mounts Bay


----------



## Awesome Wells (Mar 2, 2014)

The rain is back!

This we don't need. I wear my wellies more than any other form of footwear these days. The fields are just turning into mushy green soup!


----------



## Poot (Mar 2, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> The rain is back!
> 
> This we don't need. I wear my wellies more than any other form of footwear these days. The fields are just turning into mushy green soup!


 

No sunlight at all here today. Just constant rain. I wouldn't mind but the weather forecast NEVER just says "it's going to rain! All day!" It always witters on about "showers becoming more persistent" or suchlike.


----------



## Leafster (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Dan U (Mar 4, 2014)

just posting this for brogdale and Leafster really

Saw this from today from last Friday on the twitter account of the police helicopter based at Redhill

*NPAS Redhill* ‏@NPAS_Redhill  Feb 28
28/02 1045 #Warlingham #Kenley Photo temp dams Surrey flood defence pic.twitter.com/ZjrAEUCvTP


----------



## Leafster (Mar 4, 2014)

Cheers for the photo Dan U . You can see why they decided to close Woldingham Road as the Bourne runs along the same course (and through the same gap in the viaduct). It looks to me as the water has subsided a bit so hopefully the road will be open soon.

You can almost see my house!  (it's off the top of the photo on the hill to the right of the railway line)

PS You can just make out Wapses Lodge Roundabout at the north end of Caterham bypass (A22) at the middle of the top of the photo (the circular structure).


----------



## 2hats (Mar 4, 2014)

Still looking promising for the first half of March - ECM and GFS agree on high pressure building and blocking - generally dry, sunny and above average temperatures, no extreme winds:

 

Far NW will see a little more unsettled weather at times though.


----------



## 2hats (Mar 6, 2014)

Some models (GFS, ECM, CFS) beginning to exhibit hints of a cold spell with a chance of snow around 21/22 March (probably areas north of the M4 corridor). Early days though and certainly still on for a couple of weeks of drier, sunnier, milder weather before that.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Mar 6, 2014)

Oh HELLnoes!

Snow in late March is just fucking wrong! I like to think that as we approach Easter things tart to improve, even though we've had, on balance, a very mild season. Ugh I can't process wearther patterns like that.

I demands a refund.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 6, 2014)

I did a French exchange when I was 14 or 15.
He came over at Easter to my parents' "bread and jam for tea" lifestyle - plus it snowed.
1974 or 5, Bristol.

(When I went over in July I got 4 weeks in the South of France by the seaside and one of the hottest summers ever.)


----------



## 2hats (Mar 6, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Snow in late March is just fucking wrong! I like to think that as we approach Easter things tart to improve, even though we've had, on balance, a very mild season. Ugh I can't process wearther patterns like that.



The Met Office unified model and GEM don't even see any downturn in the mild spell later in March. Overnight the GFS has dialled it down (to a touch of snow much further north) so clearly just toying with the idea this far out. Far too early to bank on it but it and the ECM appear to favour less settled weather across the country later in the month (kicking in around the 20th).


----------



## Leafster (Mar 6, 2014)

We had snow on the equivalent weekend last year. I had to drive from Surrey to Cambridgeshire in the morning and it was patchy down here and then proper snow as I drove through the Hertfordshire and Cambridgeshire countryside.

I'm doing exactly the same thing on 22nd this year so I'd rather not have snow this time.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Mar 6, 2014)

Don't even joke about it, the very idea...!


----------



## prunus (Mar 6, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Oh HELLnoes!
> 
> Snow in late March is just fucking wrong! I like to think that as we approach Easter things tart to improve, even though we've had, on balance, a very mild season. Ugh I can't process wearther patterns like that.
> 
> I demands a refund.



Sometimes it snows in April.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Mar 6, 2014)

prunus said:


> Sometimes it snows in April.


Indeed. 

better not though or i will go all Captain Kirk on god's ass.


----------



## DownwardDog (Mar 6, 2014)

Awesome Wells said:


> Oh HELLnoes!
> 
> Snow in late March is just fucking wrong! I like to think that as we approach Easter things tart to improve, even though we've had, on balance, a very mild season. Ugh I can't process wearther patterns like that.
> 
> I demands a refund.



According to my boyhood diary it snowed very heavily on the 16th-18th March 1979 in the North East. Climate change wasn't the fashionable neurosis it is now so people just blamed the weather and Moss Evans.


----------



## Nylock (Mar 7, 2014)

Yep, climate change is a 'fashionable neurosis' now....


----------



## DotCommunist (Mar 7, 2014)

40 years of multi-level empirical data collection undone by Downward Dogs childhood diary eh


----------



## brogdale (Mar 7, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> 40 years of multi-level empirical data collection undone by Downward Dogs childhood diary eh


----------



## Awesome Wells (Mar 7, 2014)

Very mild today. So i expect they'll be calling a drought on monday.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 7, 2014)

14.9 degC reported in Northolt earlier today. Balmy! 

And warmer for the weekend too!


----------



## xes (Mar 7, 2014)

Where.Is.My.Fucking.Snow 

this is getting beyond a fucking joke I tell ya


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 7, 2014)

xes said:


> Where.Is.My.Fucking.Snow
> 
> this is getting beyond a fucking joke I tell ya



End of March, early April I reckon. You mark my words!


----------



## elbows (Mar 7, 2014)

Possible, but I'm not convinced there will be much more than sporadic hill snow then.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 7, 2014)

Kew Gardens recorded 17 degC today!


----------



## 2hats (Mar 7, 2014)

Still looking good for the next week and a half or so. GFS still toying with a cold spell around the 20th. ECM thinks the high pressure with dominate longer (in the south).


----------



## Leafster (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm posting this for Mrs Dan U . From Monday the A22 will be open between Whyteleafe Hill and Kenley Water Works. 

Looks like Woldingham Road will be closed for a while yet.


----------



## Dan U (Mar 8, 2014)

Leafster said:


> I'm posting this for Mrs Dan U . From Monday the A22 will be open between Whyteleafe Hill and Kenley Water Works.
> 
> Looks like Woldingham Road will be closed for a while yet.



Lovely, thank you Leafster


----------



## Awesome Wells (Mar 8, 2014)

Man if this mild weather continues, we'll need some rain!


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 9, 2014)

Just heard a Yorkshire rhubarb forcer on "On Your Farm" predicting an early spring.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 9, 2014)

It's supposed to rain 50 - 70 cm here in the next 24 hours. Obviously, global warming: or the wrath of God.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 9, 2014)

DownwardDog said:


> According to my boyhood diary it snowed very heavily on the 16th-18th March 1979 in the North East. Climate change wasn't the fashionable neurosis it is now so people just blamed the weather and Moss Evans.



I think I remember that.  I was in first year juniors at Norton Board school, and I remember having to trudge through the playground to the classrooms at the end. I vaguely recall that as the weather was rubbish we weren't allowed out at playtime, so the teachers had us making butter from the cream from the school milk we all got at the time.  We all sat round in a circle on the floor passing an old nescafe jar full of cream and salt and taking turns to shake it.  Surprisingly it worked, and we had cress sandwiches with the cress we'd grown on the windowsills.

Not thought of that for years.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 9, 2014)

Gravesend in Kent hit 20.2 degC today!


----------



## Yelkcub (Mar 9, 2014)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Gravesend in Kent hit 20.2 degC today!



Global warming. We will all burn by 9pm


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 9, 2014)

Johnny Canuck3 said:


> It's supposed to rain 50 - 70 cm here in the next 24 hours. Obviously, global warming: or the wrath of God.


It's Emperor Ming fucking with us


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Mar 9, 2014)

This is interesting:



> Ice cover on the Great Lakes is now the second highest on record at 91%.
> 
> That's the highest ice coverage since1979, when the ice cover peaked at 93.9 %.
> 
> ...


http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/hamil...-per-cent-may-cause-cool-dry-summer-1.2559101


----------



## free spirit (Mar 9, 2014)

gentlegreen said:


> Just heard a Yorkshire rhubarb forcer on "On Your Farm" predicting an early spring.


our rhubarb is looking like it will be ready for the first crop in a couple of weeks, it was still under snow this time last year.


----------



## Batboy (Mar 10, 2014)

Blimey... 125 pages about the weather... fucking obsessed with it aren't we all!?

I'm waiting for the hose pipe ban thread now.....


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 10, 2014)

It may be dry, but there's a chill northerly blowing...


----------



## Fez909 (Mar 16, 2014)

Pretty windy in Leeds at the minute


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 17, 2014)

Its been pretty cool in Manchester this weekend, although not cold cold.  But that annoying sort of weather where you can't tell whether to wear a jumper.


----------



## Awesome Wells (Mar 17, 2014)

forecast for the next period doesn't sound too good: colder, cloudier, a little (I hope) rain.


----------



## Batboy (Mar 18, 2014)

Rather disappointing I've figured that next winter the new thread title will probably read 'worst storm for a year'....  darn....


----------



## Batboy (Apr 7, 2014)

This thread is so over!


----------



## brogdale (Apr 7, 2014)

Batboy said:


> This thread is so over!


...and the the title was always rubbish.


----------



## Leafster (Apr 8, 2014)

Batboy said:


> This thread is so over!


One of our local roads (Woldingham Road) is still closed though.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 19, 2014)

Batboy said:


> This thread is so over!



Pfft we are all gonna die again on Tuesday 

*shakes fist at Sky*


----------



## brogdale (Oct 19, 2014)

Ax^ said:


> Pfft we are all gonna die again on Tuesday
> 
> *shakes fist at Sky*


 It'll be wet and windy.


----------



## 2hats (Oct 19, 2014)

Almost all the models currently suggest the north will take the brunt of the wind and rain throughout Tuesday from the early hours onwards.


----------



## kittyP (Oct 19, 2014)

Ax^ said:


> Pfft we are all gonna die again on Tuesday
> 
> *shakes fist at Sky*



It had just got to the point in the last few weeks where I was starting to notice that, for another start of winter, our fucking heating wasn't working.  

But now, I have all the windows open and just in PJ bottoms and a t-shirt.

Now I know fuck all about weather or the science behind it but surely this means at the least heavy rain, if not storms?

ETA: In London. Ax^ are you in Ireland?


----------



## MrSki (Oct 19, 2014)

brogdale said:


> It'll be wet and windy.


Like a baby's bum.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 19, 2014)

The MetO's weather warning map for Tuesday's windy conditions...








> A period of very strong winds is expected on Tuesday as a low pressure system tracks across northern UK from the west. Whilst strong winds and heavy rain are likely on Monday night the strongest winds are expected as the rain clears eastwards and winds veer northwesterly through Tuesday morning . Gales are possible inland with severe gales possible around exposed coasts and hills in Northern Ireland, Northern England, North Wales, Southern and Eastern Scotland.
> 
> The public should be aware of the potential for significant disruption to travel and difficult driving conditions. This alert is likely to be updated in the coming days as confidence increases in the locations affected by strongest winds.


----------



## Dan U (Oct 19, 2014)

So taking my toddler to Godstone farm on tuesday might be a bad idea brogdale


----------



## brogdale (Oct 19, 2014)

Dan U said:


> So taking my toddler to Godstone farm on tuesday might be a bad idea brogdale


 Might be best to think again?

It's forecast to be fairly bright with showers...but jolly windy...mean wind speeds of 25mph, so the gusts will be pretty strong. No a complete wipe-out, but might be a bit of a pain.


----------



## Dan U (Oct 19, 2014)

Might try for tomorrow instead,  cheers


----------



## mr steev (Oct 19, 2014)

It's blue skies but bloody windy outside at the moment. I've been trying to dry my washing in the house for the last couple of days - stuck it on the line an hour ago and it's dry


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 19, 2014)

On London atm but aye just be reading the news hype of the after effects of what's going on in the alantic.

Seems like they are saying we will get a sunny Sunday and then it's time to build an ark again.


So maybe an hourly rain Monday


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 19, 2014)

brogdale said:


> ...and the the title was always rubbish.



One of the best names ever in that article - Sir Cloudesley Shovell.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 20, 2014)

Darn.

The predicted lower edge of the weather is now impinging on Bristol.


----------



## 2hats (Oct 20, 2014)

Almost like they are hedging their bets


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 20, 2014)

We're at the northern edge of that lot (ie - in the corner between NE / NW England and S Scotland) so the next few days are going to be "interesting".
Luckily, the weather held off in the Midlands at the weekend as we were working outside .............. as the alternate dates were Tuesday / Wednesday this week.


----------



## MrSki (Oct 20, 2014)

StoneRoad said:


> We're at the northern edge of that lot (ie - in the corner between NE / NW England and S Scotland) so the next few days are going to be "interesting".
> Luckily, the weather held off in the Midlands at the weekend as we were working outside .............. as the alternate dates were Tuesday / Wednesday this week.


Doesn't that mean you live in the green puddle in the middle. Should not be too bad there.


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 20, 2014)

Unfortunately we'll be just inside the wind warning area - can see trouble ahead.


----------



## kebabking (Oct 20, 2014)

we shall see if my 'can't be arsed this year' attitude to the chimney will be the cause of much thinly veiled scorn from the assorted ladies of Chez Kebab...

I'm not sure which will be worse, digging bricks out of my car or listening to them go on about it.


----------



## 2hats (Oct 20, 2014)

They've decided to fill it all in now...


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 20, 2014)

Still skipping London though?


----------



## 2hats (Oct 20, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> Still skipping London though?



I'd take the chart with a pinch of salt ie not assume there was little chance of high winds outside of the indicated area. Some models indicate that there could be gusts up to 50mph around London tomorrow around breakfast and there will be higher gusts along the south coast at various times during the morning.


----------



## MrSki (Oct 20, 2014)

2hats said:


> I'd take the chart with a pinch of salt ie not assume there was little chance of high winds outside of the indicated area. Some models indicate that there could be gusts up to 50mph around London tomorrow around breakfast and there will be higher gusts along the south coast at various times during the morning.


Mind you should shake the rest of the leaves from the trees so hopefully won't do too much damage.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 20, 2014)

2hats said:


> I'd take the chart with a pinch of salt ie not assume there was little chance of high winds outside of the indicated area. Some models indicate that there could be gusts up to 50mph around London tomorrow around breakfast and there will be higher gusts along the south coast at various times during the morning.



I will hopefully still be asleep when it's windy


----------



## 2hats (Oct 20, 2014)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> I will hopefully still be asleep when it's windy



Planning on sleeping in the afternoon too? A high resolution model I've just been looking at has some strong gusts (50+) across the Midlands extending into the SE, around London, at times. Show should be over later in the evening.


----------



## weepiper (Oct 20, 2014)

It has been windy as fuck since Sunday morning in Edinburgh anyway.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Oct 20, 2014)

2hats said:


> Planning on sleeping in the afternoon too? A high resolution model I've just been looking at has some strong gusts (50+) across the Midlands extending into the SE, around London, at times. Show should be over later in the evening.





I may go into hibernation


----------



## 2hats (Oct 20, 2014)

Nice sense of it churning towards and in to the NW on the last visible satellite image of the evening (taken within the last hour).

Corresponding blend of visible/IR:


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 20, 2014)

I think we are just outside of the yellow area....at the moment!


----------



## doddles (Oct 20, 2014)

brogdale said:


> The MetO's weather warning map for Tuesday's windy conditions...


I like the the fact that they have a warning which is, basically, "be aware (but no need to be prepared)".


----------



## MrSki (Oct 20, 2014)

doddles said:


> I like the the fact that they have a warning which is, basically, "be aware (but no need to be prepared)".


Yeah it is not "dig a hole in the garden an build yourself a shelter sort of warning"


----------



## doddles (Oct 20, 2014)

More like a "Be aware of the incoming storm, so you don't sound like an idiot when you discuss the weather with the person in line at the post office."


----------



## MrSki (Oct 20, 2014)

doddles said:


> More like a "Be aware of the incoming storm, so you don't sound like an idiot when you discuss the weather with the person in line at the post office."


I was in a line at the post office for about ten minutes today & discussed nothing not even the weather.


----------



## doddles (Oct 20, 2014)

MrSki said:


> I was in a line at the post office for about ten minutes today & discussed nothing not even the weather.


See, if people had been *aware* of the storm, the line would have been an unending stream of stormophilia.


----------



## tony heath (Oct 20, 2014)

Very worried if the predictions are correct, my flimsy wooden hut is surrounded by huge trees. Last year was scary, the place was battered from all sides for what seemed like weeks on end, at one stage a piece of corrugated was ripped from the roof and I couldn't make a repair for 3 days because it was too dangerous to go up.


----------



## 8115 (Oct 20, 2014)

I think they're just generally getting people prepared in case it does hit harder than expected.


----------



## MrSki (Oct 20, 2014)

tony heath said:


> Very worried if the predictions are correct, my flimsy wooden hut is surrounded by huge trees. Last year was scary, the place was battered from all sides for what seemed like weeks on end, at one stage a piece of corrugated was ripped from the roof and I couldn't make a repair for 3 days because it was too dangerous to go up.


Are the trees evergreens? If not they will be far more flexible if they have lost a lot of their leafage. I don't think this is going to be as bad as the August storm.


----------



## tony heath (Oct 20, 2014)

MrSki said:


> Are the trees evergreens? If not they will be far more flexible if they have lost a lot of their leafage. I don't think this is going to be as bad as the August storm.


5 evergreens within falling distance and maybe 5 biggish oaks -


----------



## MrSki (Oct 20, 2014)

tony heath said:


> 5 evergreens within falling distance and maybe 5 biggish oaks -



Evergreens are more bendy & most oaks will have lost a lot of leaves by know.
Are you in South East London? If so I reckon you should be okay. Don't hold me to that though. 

To late to do anything now apart from take up religion.


----------



## tony heath (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm in Wales and it's very still right now, isn't it


----------



## MrSki (Oct 20, 2014)

tony heath said:


> I'm in Wales and it's very still right now, isn't it


Your Welsh trees are pretty sturdy & are used to a few gales. No need to get on your knees yet.


----------



## 8ball (Oct 20, 2014)

When I was buying an organic burger earlier (oh yeah, that's how I roll), the guy said a big storm was coming in a very _Terminator_ kind of way.  He gave me some free bacon on my burger, so I'm expecting it's going to be a big one...


----------



## tony heath (Oct 20, 2014)

Last storm brought a big branch down from high up the fir tree, it landed with a heavy thud just outside the door, it got chopped up and put on the wood pile. Don't be surprised if you don't see me online for a few days, the phone line is always an early casualty but the burner loves it.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 21, 2014)

It's started blowing down here, slightly more blowy than was forecast!


----------



## Frankie Jack (Oct 21, 2014)

Strong gusts here. No idea if it's been windy in the night. No clattering of anything blown over woke me up.


----------



## MrSki (Oct 21, 2014)

Yeah I think it might be a bit more blowy than forecast.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 21, 2014)

Weird here in London. Some clouds are moving fast but just a few gentle gusts on the ground


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 21, 2014)

Not overly scary in Bristol.
I got a helpful lift up my morning hill.


----------



## DemolitionRed (Oct 21, 2014)

Last year we were in France when the floods hit. Unfortunately our shipping container with much of our worldly goods got washed away. It was recovered but most of the stuff inside was salt water damaged 

This year we are back in the UK and living on the boat


----------



## brogdale (Oct 21, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Weird here in London. Some clouds are moving fast but just a few gentle gusts on the ground



Yep. The wind and gusts will probably peak for us down here in the afternoon as the system exits out into the N.Sea. Then we'll get the cooler NWerlys on the back of the depression.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 21, 2014)

Though, by now, the remnants of Hurricane Gonzalo have now pretty much lost all it's tropical or sub-tropical characteristics...it's interesting to see that the system (now East of the Scottish mainland) still holds something of the 'eye' structure in the cloud/precip pattern.


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 21, 2014)

Blowy but not unduly so here in Cardiff Bay. Some wheelie bin catastrophes on the way in to work


----------



## Dan U (Oct 21, 2014)

Any photos of trampolines yet?
It's not a proper storm without a rogue trampoline


----------



## brogdale (Oct 21, 2014)

Dan U said:


> Any photos of trampolines yet?
> It's not a proper storm without a rogue trampoline



It's the "H" word innit? Once the journos hear that they're convinced it's Michael Fish time again...


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 21, 2014)

I had a near miss with a plastic cake carton on my bike this morning as I was negotiating a main road.
It missed my wheel , but then followed me for a second attempt.


----------



## andysays (Oct 21, 2014)

Dan U said:


> Any photos of trampolines yet?
> It's not a proper storm without a rogue trampoline



It's getting pretty wet, wild and windy here in Tottenham.

My lightweight greenhouse (think metal poles covered in thick plastic sheet rather than panes of glass) is currently experimenting with a variety of locations in my back garden


----------



## Bakunin (Oct 21, 2014)

Power cuts in Cornwall including Truro. I might ring the local CPL shop and see if they actually want me in today, seeing as I'm on the afternoon shift.


----------



## MrSki (Oct 21, 2014)

andysays said:


> It's getting pretty wet, wild and windy here in Tottenham.
> 
> My lightweight greenhouse (think metal poles covered in thick plastic sheet rather than panes of glass) is currently experimenting with a variety of locations in my back garden


That's weird because it is only spitting here & not too much wind in my part of Tottenham. I went to Archway at six this morning & then returned & it wasn't too bad.


----------



## 2hats (Oct 21, 2014)

Gusting to 72 mph at Malin Head, 68 mph at St Bees. Gusts well into the 50's of mph in various W and S coastal locations.


----------



## andysays (Oct 21, 2014)

MrSki said:


> That's weird because it is only spitting here & not too much wind in my part of Tottenham. I went to Archway at six this morning & then returned & it wasn't too bad.



TBF it is a very lightweight greenhouse, liable to rocking in anything more than a gentle breeze. It must have been a strong gust which lifted it, and it seems quite happy to remain in its new position for the moment.

I suppose I'll have to go out and sort it out in a while


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 21, 2014)

Has everyone remembered to safely secure any exposed  trampolines


----------



## MrSki (Oct 21, 2014)

andysays said:


> TBF it is a very lightweight greenhouse, liable to rocking in anything more than a gentle breeze. It must have been a strong gust which lifted it, and it seems quite happy to remain in its new position for the moment.
> 
> I suppose I'll have to go out and sort it out in a while


Have you got anything growing inside? Is that experimenting with various locations too or has the greenhouse abandoned its contents?


----------



## Mungy (Oct 21, 2014)

it's a bit blowy here, just outside porthmadog


----------



## MrSki (Oct 21, 2014)

Seen in east London recently.


----------



## andysays (Oct 21, 2014)

MrSki said:


> Have you got anything growing inside? Is that experimenting with various locations too or has the greenhouse abandoned its contents?



Most of the stuff which was growing inside it has recently been transplanted on to my allotment (I'll have to go out once this dies down and see how things are faring there too).

All that was left in the greenhouse was a couple of troughs filled with compost planted with garlic which are now lying on their sides in more or less their original position, but which are deffo salvagable.


----------



## MrSki (Oct 21, 2014)

Tree down in Southwark Street


----------



## MrSki (Oct 21, 2014)

Sunny now but getting a bit blowy.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 21, 2014)

It's been really quite windy since last night here, with plenty of rain overnight.  The wind is making the proper windy howling noise when the gusts get up.


----------



## rover07 (Oct 21, 2014)

Hurricane force winds in Brighton last night!


----------



## brogdale (Oct 21, 2014)

rover07 said:


> Hurricane force winds in Brighton last night!



>74mph?
I don't think so...it might well have been a bit blowy, but....


----------



## Dan U (Oct 21, 2014)

MrSki said:


> Tree down in Southwark Street


Apparently someone died in Kensington from a tree and wall coming down on them. 

Pushing the push chair go the post office (due north of my house ) was much harder than coming home earlier. 

Decided not to go home via the woods.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 21, 2014)

drizzly and windy but also sunny and warm here


----------



## brogdale (Oct 21, 2014)

ddraig said:


> ... and warm here



are you inside?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 21, 2014)

Sunny but very windy here in East London.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 21, 2014)

me bin blew over


----------



## sojourner (Oct 21, 2014)

We're on our third lot of hail now, and wind's picking up again - leaves blowing all kaleidoscopically through the window. Ace.

Was brilliant in bed about 4am this morning when it started kicking off. All snuggly versus crazed winds


----------



## ddraig (Oct 21, 2014)

brogdale said:


> are you inside?


 i am now! but was outside and was warm


----------



## 2hats (Oct 21, 2014)

Eventually they (UKMO) gave up and just shaded the entire country 'warning':

e2a: Gusting to 74 mph in Wick.
2e2a: top of Cairngorm gusting to 108 mph.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 21, 2014)

2hats said:


> the entire country 'warning':
> View attachment 62728



Careful now, there's 4 counties not included.


----------



## 2hats (Oct 21, 2014)

brogdale said:


> Careful now, there's 4 counties not included.



Neither is Shetland. I suspect that's probably just sloppy shading with the crayons.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 21, 2014)

any fatalities yet?


----------



## 2hats (Oct 21, 2014)

DotCommunist said:


> any fatalities yet?



One fatality (tree in London). Numerous injuries elsewhere.


----------



## andysays (Oct 21, 2014)

Update from Tottenham

Now strong winds, but no rain, and fairly sunny as the few clouds blow across the sky
One panel of neighbour's fence blown down, but lying safely in their garden rather than acting as a wind-bourne projectile

Washing dried effectively on line
Green house dismantled and brought inside for possible repair and re-assembly in a few days once the storms are over
Overturned troughs rescued and garlic replanted where necessary
Still no sign of errant trampolines


----------



## andysays (Oct 21, 2014)

sojourner said:


> We're on our third lot of hail now, and wind's picking up again - *leaves blowing all kaleidoscopically through the window*. Ace.
> 
> Was brilliant in bed about 4am this morning when it started kicking off. All snuggly versus crazed winds



Lovely description - are you a poet or something?


----------



## Greebo (Oct 21, 2014)

Wuthering badly in gusts around here.  Worrying as most of the trees are still in full leaf.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 21, 2014)

andysays said:


> Lovely description - are you a poet or something?


Haha


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Oct 21, 2014)

All over quite quickly in the east. Some bits of tree around and it lashed down during the morning for some heavy showers. But all a. It disappointing really.


----------



## tony heath (Oct 21, 2014)

Had a dead branch come crashing down onto the corrugated roof at about 4am, after that I didn't get much sleep. All quiet now but noticeably more wintry, lots of leaves off and a damp greyness in the corners.


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 9, 2014)

What is this about a "Weather Bomb" ?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-highlands-islands-30393614

That had me thinking - having looked it up, as it wasn't a term I recalled - nasty weather ahead.
It is certainly very gusty around here (Centre of Britain !) and has been for most of the day.


----------



## Tankus (Dec 9, 2014)

Howling up the valleys here too


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 9, 2014)

A moderate effort cycling home in Bristol - knocked a few MPH off ...


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 9, 2014)

A bit windy in Manchester, and looks like the rain has set in for the night. Fingers crossed the wind brings down the overhead power lines on the rail network in time for rush hour tomorrow.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 9, 2014)

StoneRoad said:


> What is this about a "Weather Bomb" ?
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-highlands-islands-30393614
> 
> ...



Maybe it's the new term for weather "event" which in itself seems to be a new term for "slightly badder weather than is normal for this time of year, ie. 2cms of snow instead of 1cm"


----------



## ferrelhadley (Dec 9, 2014)

StoneRoad said:


> What is this about a "Weather Bomb" ?


Rapid drop in pressure for a storm system. Pretty well known term although usually called a meteorological bomb. I am guessing some journalist is using it to make a storm system sound kewl. The winds on this one seem pretty much a reasonably strong one for clipping the NW of the island. Although the waves are pretty rough due to the "fetch", area the storm has to whip up waves.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 10, 2014)

What's happening? Is it going to be -4 in London by lunchtime?


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 10, 2014)

Sunny in Cheshire. 

The sun always shines on The Dee.


----------



## Bonfirelight (Dec 10, 2014)

The news guy on the radio helpfully informed that weather bomb is an american phrase.


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 10, 2014)

The weather in the Centre of Britain is cold, wet and very, very windy. Enough to cause some minor damage overnight (fences, trees etc) and my cold frame has lost some glass.

Been looking at forecast swells to the west of Scotland, that looks rough - potentially very nasty / dangerous.
I get the "depression deepening very rapidly" bit of the forecast, but why call it a bomb ? Bomb implies blast / explosion to me, not very strong and gusty wind storm.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Dec 10, 2014)

ferrelhadley said:


> Rapid drop in pressure for a storm system. Pretty well known term although usually called a *meteorological bomb*. I am guessing some journalist is using it to make a storm system sound kewl. The winds on this one seem pretty much a reasonably strong one for clipping the NW of the island. Although the waves are pretty rough due to the "fetch", area the storm has to whip up waves.



Explosive cyclogenesis: 24 millibar drop in 24 hours.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Dec 10, 2014)

Bonfirelight said:


> The news guy on the radio helpfully informed that weather bomb is an american phrase.



more frigging American imports


----------



## weepiper (Dec 10, 2014)

Horizontal driving sleet here. Ugh.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 10, 2014)

blue sky and sunshine but v. cold in kettering

light shines on the righteous


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 10, 2014)

Sunny in Leeds too, for now. 

I cycled in.  The 6 o'clock hometime forecast suggests that was a bad idea.


----------



## 2hats (Dec 10, 2014)

Rather sunny over a fair bit of England today:
 
but that'll not last.


----------



## 2hats (Dec 10, 2014)

Storm building for the south on Thursday evening into Friday morning:


----------



## IC3D (Dec 10, 2014)

I must ov been a weather system in a previous life 2hats because your graphics always give me flashbacks.


----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 10, 2014)

IC3D said:


> I must of



Must HAVE, it's HAVE for fuck's sake


----------



## bluescreen (Dec 10, 2014)

Weather bomb. From the mindset that brought us spits and spots of rain.


----------



## Looby (Dec 10, 2014)

I can't be bothered to check so can someone please tell me if this nonsense is going to reach the south coast? My mate is flying to southampton tomorrow from Jersey and they seem to cancel their flights for a light gust.


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 10, 2014)

Louis MacNeice said:


> Explosive cyclogenesis: 24 millibar drop in 24 hours.



That's when all the nasty gases come out of the ground.  Don't go out walking on that golf course that used to be a landfill. *grabs GA2000*


----------



## sojourner (Dec 10, 2014)

Think we had the worst of it last night, and tbh, I've heard worse.  Been fine today in Merseyside.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 10, 2014)

sparklefish said:


> I can't be bothered to check so can someone please tell me if this nonsense is going to reach the south coast? My mate is flying to southampton tomorrow from Jersey and they seem to cancel their flights for a light gust.



Yes.  It will make armageddon look like a picnic.  It must of been bad enough in Scotland, so I dread to think what it will be like in Southamton.  

fucthest8


----------



## Looby (Dec 10, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Yes.  It will make armageddon look like a picnic.  It must of been bad enough in Scotland, so I dread to think what it will be like in Southamton.
> 
> fucthest8



Oh shush.


----------



## coley (Dec 10, 2014)

Bitter cold and driving sleet with heavy winds earlier, wind seems to be dropping now.


----------



## coley (Dec 10, 2014)

sparklefish said:


> Oh shush.



Slush surely?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 10, 2014)

sparklefish said:


> Oh shush.



I suppose it is bad enough having to visit Southampton, regardless of what the weather is like.


----------



## 2hats (Dec 10, 2014)

144mph gusts reported from St Kilda.


----------



## 2hats (Dec 10, 2014)

sparklefish said:


> I can't be bothered to check so can someone please tell me if this nonsense is going to reach the south coast? My mate is flying to southampton tomorrow from Jersey and they seem to cancel their flights for a light gust.



Probably not (assuming they fly during the day). The strong gusts aren't predicted to arrive until late evening and may persist until dawn on Friday. The flight will probably be a little lively anyway.


----------



## coley (Dec 10, 2014)

2hats said:


> 144mph gusts reported from St Kilda.



How many wind turbines could we stick on it?


----------



## 2hats (Dec 10, 2014)

Waves in excess of 63ft/19m, associated with this current storm system (named 'Alexandra'), were measured in the North Atlantic last night by satellite altimetry:


----------



## Looby (Dec 10, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> I suppose it is bad enough having to visit Southampton, regardless of what the weather is like.



Oh yeah. Luckily I don't live there.


----------



## Looby (Dec 10, 2014)

2hats said:


> Probably not (assuming they fly during the day). The strong gusts aren't predicted to arrive until late evening and may persist until dawn on Friday. The flight will probably be a little lively anyway.



Thank you! They're flying tomorrow morning I think.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 10, 2014)

Nailing shut the hatches here!


----------



## ferrelhadley (Dec 10, 2014)

Bonfirelight said:


> The news guy on the radio helpfully informed that weather bomb is an american phrase.


Its a meteorological term that gets used more on American television because they sometimes have better weather forecasts. Its no more an "American phrase" than super cells or microbursts that you will hear about on their tv from time to time.  Its only the past 6 years that things like blocking patterns and the jet stream got a reasonable discussion on UK weather reports. Our weather tends to be what the clouds are doing (do I need a brolly) and what the temperature is (do I need a coat) with some basics about "high\low pressure" and fronts thrown in.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 10, 2014)

I got sent this today:
http://earth.nullschool.net/#2014/12/10/0300Z/wind/surface/level/orthographic=-34.40,57.17,311


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 10, 2014)

coley said:


> Bitter cold and driving sleet with heavy winds earlier, wind seems to be dropping now.



Did you succumb to coat wearing though?


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 10, 2014)

No Big Wednesday here today  I love windy weather. Mind you saying that I had to go shopping and the prospect of the mega storm seems to have seen off a lot of shoppers. Took Finn Larden to next for an outfit for a wedding next week and we we're to only people in the store  The woman said it had been deed all day


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 10, 2014)

Sprocket. said:


> Did you succumb to coat wearing though?


Apparently him an worrr lass went for a walk in it 






Geordie Style


----------



## coley (Dec 10, 2014)

Sprocket. said:


> Did you succumb to coat wearing though?



Heavy duty parka, gloves,  scarf and hat and I was still passed by a bugger wearing shorts, a short sleeved shirt and a body warmer!
Bugger, the brim of me hat was flapping so hard it's bruised me sneck, have ordered one of those Russian things.


----------



## coley (Dec 10, 2014)

friedaweed said:


> Apparently him an worrr lass went for a walk in it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Once again, Northumbrian, Geordies, such as yersel,hail from the banks of the Tyne and are known for their habit of upsetting Chelsea pensioners.
Did similar^^ a few years back in WA, we were in middle of nowhere in the outback and it started chucking it down.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 10, 2014)

coley said:


> Once again, Northumbrian, Geordies, such as yersel,hail from the banks of the Tyne and are known for their habit of upsetting Chelsea pensioners.
> Did similar^^ a few years back in WA, we were in middle of nowhere in the outback and it started chucking it down.


You all sound the same to me mate. Chapel hat pegs and inverted widgies I bet  Decided to brave the cold last week and put a basket of washing out in the wind late at night. The Mrs said I looked like a wee cherub by the time I got in


----------



## coley (Dec 10, 2014)

friedaweed said:


> You all sound the same to me mate. Chapel hat pegs and inverted widgies I bet  Decided to brave the cold last week and put a basket of washing out in the wind late at night. The Mrs said I looked like a wee cherub by the time I got in



and put a basket of washing out in the wind late at night.
Eh? Who puts washing out at night in December!
Wee cherub?
Got it, you don't have a dog


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 11, 2014)

coley said:


> and put a basket of washing out in the wind late at night.
> Eh? Who puts washing out at night in December!
> Wee cherub?
> Got it, you don't have a dog


It's dry by morning with a weather bomb


----------



## coley (Dec 11, 2014)

friedaweed said:


> It's dry by morning with a weather bomb



Aye, but you'll be knackered with all the walking to retrieve it.


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 11, 2014)

coley said:


> Aye, but you'll be knackered with all the walking to retrieve it.


Have you received my striped shirt yet?

It's the local balloon race


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 11, 2014)

and the last of the back garden right hand side fence panels has gone. An annual joy. Made it all the way till december this year, slight improvement on the previous year of october.


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 11, 2014)

Windy and still snowing now. That'll bugger up the local roads (gritting not done quickly in the sticks). Last night both A69 and B6318 (main diversion route) were closed with "serious accidents" - still marked "for recovery and investigation purposes" this morning.


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 11, 2014)

coley said:


> Once again, Northumbrian, Geordies, such as yersel,hail from the banks of the Tyne



OT slightly, my eldest brother in law Benwell born and bred could see the Tyne at the bottom of the street he grew up on.
Refused to be called a Geordie, all his life he said he was a Tynesider and Geordies came from County Durham.
Was he correct?
He never wore a coat in the snow either.


----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 11, 2014)

farmerbarleymow said:


> fucthest8



Twat


----------



## coley (Dec 11, 2014)

Sprocket. said:


> OT slightly, my eldest brother in law Benwell born and bred could see the Tyne at the bottom of the street he grew up on.
> Refused to be called a Geordie, all his life he said he was a Tynesider and Geordies came from County Durham.
> Was he correct?
> He never wore a coat in the snow either.


He'd be a Geordie in the eyes of most, south of the Tyne, you have the Mac n Taks in Co Durham and to the  North you will find  the last outpost of civilisation, then you reach Scotland


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 11, 2014)

Wind starting to pick up down here now!


----------



## coley (Dec 11, 2014)

Winds dropped, cauld, but nowt out of the ordinary, quite normal weather FTTOY., methinks the media has become addicted to weather horror stories.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 12, 2014)

Bit blowy now!


----------



## trashpony (Dec 12, 2014)

I have just had to go and rescue my wheely bin which was crashing down the street. 

Wonder how many roof tiles I'll lose


----------



## Greebo (Dec 12, 2014)

Wuthering


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 12, 2014)

As per usual, quite moderate down here in the balmy south west.
Cycling home last night I put on the rubber trousers, but I could probably have left them off - though the rain picked up significantly just after I got home.

I was surprised by a fallen tree branch - didn't see it hanging over the side of the Bristol railway path because it was roughly the density of tumble weed.
Luckily it was at chest height so I pushed through it - far too late to brake -so I'll be looking out more carefully this morning.

It's the one downside of riding in the opposite direction to 99 percent of the traffic -  I can't rely on some poor sod to have encountered such problems ahead of me - and it only takes a relatively small branch to do unpleasant things to my chain, gears, wheel, and probably myself too.


----------



## weepiper (Dec 12, 2014)

A wee report from Loch Fyne yesterday


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 12, 2014)

Beeb reporting that Scottish Hydro Electric Power Distribution (SHEPD) claimed 5,000 lightening strikes ...............

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-highlands-islands-30453216


----------



## weepiper (Dec 12, 2014)

Yesnaby Cliffs in Orkney on Wednesday. These cliffs are between 40-100m high


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 7, 2015)

> http://www.independent.co.uk/news/u...t-stream-surges-in-from-atlantic-9961907.html



quick secure the trampolines...


----------



## weepiper (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## weepiper (Jan 8, 2015)

Almost exactly ten years after this awful storm that killed an entire family in South Uist.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jan 8, 2015)

Wind getting strong and roaring here. It just hauled my balcony door open. I could feel it pulling at the windows and door after I got the door shut and locked.


----------



## JimW (Jan 8, 2015)

weepiper said:


> Yesnaby Cliffs in Orkney ....



Went there late last winter and it was big seas and wind you could genuinely lean on on what was otherwise a fair to middling day, can't imagine what it would be like in these storms.


----------



## Frankie Jack (Jan 8, 2015)

Local forecast is 50mph winds here in Balloch now.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jan 8, 2015)

weepiper said:


> View attachment 66070
> 
> View attachment 66071


That's like a big belly button is threatening Scotland!


----------



## 2hats (Jan 8, 2015)

115 mph clocked at Aonach Mor and Bealach Na Ba. Aircraft are struggling to get in to Dublin airport due to the winds.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 9, 2015)

My UPVC windows are being haunted by the ghosts of a thousand accordionists and we've just had torrential hail that set off at least two car alarms on the street.


----------



## 2hats (Jan 9, 2015)

I was about to write - looks like you've been having fun judging from the radar and lightning detectors - intense little squall line running across the central belt of Scotland. Wind gusting to 97 mph at Stornaway.


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 9, 2015)

Wind and rain hitting pretty hard here in Glasgow.


----------



## pennimania (Jan 9, 2015)

It is quite shite here in  Dundee. Husband ( presently in north west Skye) tells me there are 100 mph gusts and thunder so he's turned teh internet off. 

That maybe an excuse not to talk to me but I think it's probably fairly beastly there


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 9, 2015)

Maximum gust of 77mph at my parents' just north of Dundee.  Mostly well below that though.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jan 9, 2015)

Fucking battering the windows here in Clackmannanshire.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 9, 2015)

Bit blowy down in Leeds too, making a right racket outside.  I'd like to curl up and ignore it but I'm entering my fifth night with a gastric bug, ascending the stairs up to the bathroom every half an hour.  It's kind of making everything seem that little bit more wretched.


----------



## BlackArab (Jan 9, 2015)

81 degrees here in Jamaica and it's 11.15pm, might go to the beach again tomorrow to cool off


----------



## weepiper (Jan 9, 2015)

90mph recorded at Blackford Hill, that's less than a mile from my flat. Not exactly city centre but well within the city itself.


----------



## Voley (Jan 9, 2015)

Pretty windy here at Lands End last night. Sounded like it was slates-off-roof windy so a busy day at work today, I expect.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 9, 2015)

Woken by some right gusts during the night - even heard one squall roaring on the approach and departure !

Looking for the wind speeds / gusts for RAF Spadeadam .........  but the overnight info is n/a


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 9, 2015)

coley said:


> to the  North you will find  the last outpost of civilisation



That's where I'm from.  It's God's own country alright, but "civilisation"? I know we had St Cuthbert and that, but it's been mostly downhill since then.

Weather is blustery as owt here and I fear for my roof tiles, but I'm not convinced it's that out of the ordinary.  It's like this for a few days at least a couple of times a year.


----------



## trashpony (Jan 9, 2015)

weepiper said:


> 90mph recorded at Blackford Hill, that's less than a mile from my flat. Not exactly city centre but well within the city itself.


I'm glad you're okay. I had to rescue my bins in the night and was worried about you


----------



## weepiper (Jan 9, 2015)

trashpony said:


> I'm glad you're okay. I had to rescue my bins in the night and was worried about you


I'm fine here, ground floor flat in a dip so nothing too bad can happen in wind like that  I did have pause for thought about the 60ft crane in the building site next door in the middle of the night but that seems unharmed this morning!


----------



## 2hats (Jan 9, 2015)

Certainly going to be windy everywhere over the coming days (gusting in places in the north/NE of England this evening) though models suggesting particularly so in the first half of next Thursday.





Models toying with the idea of more extensive snow working its way south by late next week:


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 9, 2015)

Pretty blustery in Hull last night, and my TV aerial was whipping to and fro slightly alarmingly when I left for work this morning.  Died down now, but there's worse on the way.  I'm half-expecting to be woken up by a loud crash tonight.


----------



## pogo 10 (Jan 9, 2015)

Couldnt sleep, was gale force last night. Seems to have calmed down.


----------



## pogo 10 (Jan 9, 2015)

BlackArab said:


> 81 degrees here in Jamaica and it's 11.15pm, might go to the beach again tomorrow to cool off


You jammy get.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 9, 2015)

All Scottish train services were cancelled for a while but some are now started again. This is the sleeper to Aberdeen after it hit a tree at Cupar this morning


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 9, 2015)

weepiper said:


> All Scottish train services were cancelled for a while but some are now started again. This is the sleeper to Aberdeen after it hit a tree at Cupar this morning
> 
> View attachment 66086



Blimey.  Bet that was a bit botty-clenching for the driver!


----------



## weepiper (Jan 9, 2015)

we've got a yellow warning for snow for tomorrow too as well as wind now.


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 9, 2015)

Definitely stay in if there's going to be yellow snow....


----------



## BlackArab (Jan 9, 2015)

pogo 10 said:


> You jammy get.



Spoke too soon, it's raining now but still 77 degrees. Oh well I'll be back to join you in the storms after the weekend


----------



## MrSki (Jan 9, 2015)

BlackArab said:


> Spoke too soon, it's raining now but still 77 degrees. Oh well I'll be back to join you in the storms after the weekend


If it is raining then go for a swim. It is not stormy in London. Mild & currently not much of a breeze either.


----------



## BlackArab (Jan 9, 2015)

MrSki said:


> If it is raining then go for a swim. It is not stormy in London. Mild & currently not much of a breeze either.



I don't think it will last, already tailing off so will be doing so later as it's still only 7.40am here


----------



## MrSki (Jan 9, 2015)

BlackArab said:


> I don't think it will last, already tailing off so will be doing so later as it's still only 7.40am here


Enjoy your last couple of days. Being on a beach in January is a lovely feeling. It is a shame for you that it is not snowing here. Would make you feel even more smug. Mind you it can be a shock to the system coming back to the shitty uk weather.


----------



## BlackArab (Jan 9, 2015)

MrSki said:


> Enjoy your last couple of days. Being on a beach in January is a lovely feeling. It is a shame for you that it is not snowing here. Would make you feel even more smug. Mind you it can be a shock to the system coming back to the shitty uk weather.



It will be a massive shock as I've been here for nearly a month but I packed gloves, scarf and woolly hat for the return and will be putting on many layers when I arrive at Gatwick. Hopefully the bottles of rum I'm bringing back will take the edge of my post-holiday comedown


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jan 9, 2015)

MrSki said:


> If it is raining then go for a swim. It is not stormy in London. Mild & currently not much of a breeze either.



Wind is picking up in SW4... Not anything like Scotland, ofc, but it's getting breezier


----------



## MrSki (Jan 9, 2015)

5t3IIa said:


> Wind is picking up in SW4... Not anything like Scotland, ofc, but it's getting breezier


I just popped out to the shops in Tottenham & after looking at the forecast was expecting a bit of a breeze but it was hardly blowing at all. I expect it will pick up as the day progresses. 

Scotland seems to have been battered & snow on the way too. Keep safe up there & away from dodgy trees.


----------



## Idaho (Jan 9, 2015)

It's going to be a slow business flying south West this afternoon.


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 9, 2015)

It's all over on the North East coast.  Just been for a long run by the sea expecting to be knocked sidewise by it, but there's hardly a breath of wind.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 9, 2015)

0 mph
Gust: none
Calm 

just north of Dundee.  Maximum gusts 79mph at 5am. 

I'm going to have to take notes of what they call the various speed ranges. I quite enjoyed watching them last night. 

calm
light air
light breeze
moderate breeze
fresh breeze
near gale
gale
strong gale
storm

I'm missing some.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 9, 2015)

21mph in Bristol gusting to 42MPH.



http://www.afour.demon.co.uk/twelve_hour/History.htm


----------



## weepiper (Jan 9, 2015)

The Hamnavoe heading out of Hoy Sound in Orkney this afternoon :vomitsmiley:


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 9, 2015)

Great photos weepiper.  

I don't usually get seasick, but I'd think twice about taking a ferry tonight.  Apart from anything else, the sheer quantity of vomit will probably make it quite an unpleasant trip.


----------



## 8115 (Jan 9, 2015)

Is this now the generic storm thread?  It's like the U75 equivalent of the Express's continual "Worst winter/ summer on record" articles.


----------



## Nylock (Jan 10, 2015)

This definitely seems to be evolving into the go-to thread whenever the Atlantic chucks us another load of auld shite... 

..Although significantly more accurate than the Express' parade of weather related BS.


----------



## steeplejack (Jan 10, 2015)

I am not long in from a marathon drive from Bromley to where I live in NE Scotland.

It was a bit bumpy with crosswinds from around Manchester to Penrith, and driving rain for a lot of it. But hardly the predicted apocalypse.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jan 10, 2015)

weepiper said:


> The Hamnavoe heading out of Hoy Sound in Orkney this afternoon :vomitsmiley:
> 
> 
> View attachment 66102
> ...



It's on that boat I discovered I have sea legs. Me (and loads of others on the boat, tbf): full cooked breakfast and a pint. The rest of my friends: bleuurgh. It was stuck in Scrabster for a day or two after that crossing mind you.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 10, 2015)

natural sea legs are great when you feel like Jack Salt as your mates fall over and puke. Not so cool when you can't shake the sway off and end up bouncing of the walls in your own house on dry land for three days afterwards. It gets so old.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 10, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> natural sea legs are great when you feel like Jack Salt as your mates fall over and puke. Not so cool when you can't shake the sway off and end up bouncing of the walls in your own house on dry land for three days afterwards. It gets so old.



Or a couple of months.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 10, 2015)

quimcunx said:


> Or a couple of months.




it must be an inner ear thing. Why does my inner ear want to live with sebastian under the sea?


----------



## Looby (Jan 10, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> natural sea legs are great when you feel like Jack Salt as your mates fall over and puke. Not so cool when you can't shake the sway off and end up bouncing of the walls in your own house on dry land for three days afterwards. It gets so old.



I felt weird when I stayed in my 2 man inflatable dinghy for too long at the beach. [emoji1] The channel Islands vomit comet finishes me, that and the drugs I have to take to even get on. [emoji33]


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jan 10, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> Not so cool when you can't shake the sway off and end up bouncing of the walls in your own house on dry land for three days afterwards. It gets so old.



Pffft, landlubber


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 10, 2015)

sparklefish said:


> I felt weird when I stayed in my 2 man inflatable dinghy for too long at the beach. [emoji1] The channel Islands vomit comet finishes me, that and the drugs I have to take to even get on. [emoji33]


portsmouth to bilboa in high seas, that sorts the wheat from the chaff. Or it puts all my fellow passengers into green faced sleep and I wander the decks alone looking for trouble. There is never any trouble. I did once climb the statue of a bull and hold on by the horns while crying 'I've got the bull by the horns!' but nobody was around to get my wit except a crewmember who told me off and made me get off the bull statue


TheHoodedClaw said:


> Pffft, landlubber



I like the rum, I'm not so keen on sodomy and lash tho


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jan 10, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> I like the rum, I'm not so keen on sodomy and lash tho



Och, it's all you need with a tall ship and a star to steer her by, must you go down to the seas again.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 10, 2015)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Och, it's all you need with a tall ship and a star to steer her by, must you go down to the seas again.


Oh, blow the man down, bullies, blow the man down!
_To me way-aye, blow the man down._
Oh, Blow the man down, bullies, blow him right down!
_Give me some time to blow the man down!_


As I was a-walking down Paradise Street,
_To me way-aye, blow the man down._
A pretty young damsel I chanced for to meet.
_Give me some time to blow the man down!_

She was round in the counter and bluff in the bow,
So I took in all sail and cried “Way enough now.”

I hailed her in English, she answered me clear,
“I’m from the Black Arrow bound to the Shakespeare.”

So I tailed her my flipper and took her in tow,
And yardarm to yardarm away we did go.

But as we were going she said unto me,
“There’s a spanking full-rigger just ready for sea.”

That spanking full-rigger to New York was bound;
She was very well manned and very well found.

But soon as that packet was clear of the bar,
The mate knocked me down with the end of a spar,

And as soon as that packet was out on the sea,
`Twas devilish hard treatment of every degree.

So I give you fair warning before we belay;
Don’t never take heed of what pretty girls say.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 10, 2015)

There was apparently a momentary lull during the night.


----------



## souljacker (Jan 10, 2015)

Fucking mad wet and windy in Hamburg today. Really wild when you are on deck 12 of a cruise ship. Bits of debris flying all over the shop.


----------



## Nylock (Jan 10, 2015)

Well, it put up a brave fight but my fence finally succumbed to the wind early this morning...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 10, 2015)

Pressure on the way up in Bristol and the wind has died-down, so I can take my bike out the front to work on. 

It's going to be cold tomorrow.


----------



## 2hats (Jan 10, 2015)

Nice fine squall line about to sweep across London from NW to SE...


----------



## KeeperofDragons (Jan 10, 2015)

Yes wafted over Watford, fortunately I wasn't out In it, lovely & sunny now


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 10, 2015)

The rough sea claimed two lives early this morning. Probably pissed up & decided to take a dip - with 3m plus waves (RNLI) they never stood a chance.


----------



## pogo 10 (Jan 10, 2015)

Was snowing before, sunny now.


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 10, 2015)

Mr.Bishie said:


> The rough sea claimed two lives early this morning. Probably pissed up & decided to take a dip - with 3m plus waves (RNLI) they never stood a chance.



It was some kind of dare, according to the police.  One body's been found - no formal ID yet, but likely to be one of them.

Not the first time it's happened in that next of the woods either.  Do you remember this happening, Mr.Bishie?  I went to school with Shaun Pinkney.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 10, 2015)

I do, yeah. Tragic


----------



## elbows (Jan 11, 2015)

Thunder snow got a mention on the regional BBC forecast for my area.

*



			West Midlands
		
Click to expand...

*


> *Forecast Summary*
> 
> *Outlook for Tuesday to Thursday*
> Cold day Tuesday with sunshine and scattered snow showers, some heavy with thunder possible. Turning wet, very windy and milder later Wednesday. Clearer and colder by Thursday with showers.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 12, 2015)

Exeter folk have been busy with their crayons! Hang onto your hats..


----------



## Dan U (Jan 12, 2015)

got to drive to Wokingham early Weds morning for work then up to Nottingham for work Thurs and then back Thurs night

really looking forward to it. gonna pack my sleeping bag.

eta
Met Chief Meteorologist on this weeks weather


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 12, 2015)

Wet, windy and ****** cold even for here at this time of year, Getting well fed up as the forecast is for snow as well. (think I should hibernate!)


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 12, 2015)

Bloody hell.


----------



## trashpony (Jan 12, 2015)

It's blowing a right old hoolie out there. I can hear the sea which I can't often so you know it's bad!


----------



## Dan U (Jan 13, 2015)

Warnings for snow moved eastwards across the south. We should get a covering in East Surrey over night, just in time for the morning commute


----------



## mack (Jan 14, 2015)

Nuffink in South London  - bit chilly but that's it.


----------



## 2hats (Jan 14, 2015)

Models point to strong winds in NW Ireland, the SW, along the channel and the NE tonight. With strong winds in northern areas tomorrow afternoon as well.




Getting noticeably colder next week. Could stay chilly for some days but _may_ _not_ (at least initially) deliver a lot of snow (outside the typical higher/northern areas).


----------



## 2hats (Jan 14, 2015)

Met Eireann have issued red and amber wind warnings:


----------



## 2hats (Jan 14, 2015)

Gusting to 78mph off the southern Irish coast.


----------



## elbows (Jan 14, 2015)

elbows said:


> Thunder snow got a mention on the regional BBC forecast for my area.



I really wasn't surprised that my location in the middle of the midlands didn't get any thundersnow, or indeed more than a few flakes of snow as opposed to loads of rain and sleet last night.

But anyway the BBC have an article up about what thundersnow is:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/blogs-magazine-monitor-30814403


----------



## trashpony (Jan 14, 2015)

Oh joy. 35mph southerlies with rain overnight. Which comes straight in my windows from that direction 

Time to get the towels out


----------



## NoXion (Jan 14, 2015)

trashpony said:


> Oh joy. 35mph southerlies with rain overnight. Which comes straight in my windows from that direction
> 
> Time to get the towels out



Leaky windows? Or you can't close them?


----------



## trashpony (Jan 14, 2015)

NoXion said:


> Leaky windows? Or you can't close them?


Leaky 

They just don't fit very well - I've taped them up with duck tape but if the weather's really bad, it gets forced over/under it.


----------



## Looby (Jan 14, 2015)

trashpony said:


> Leaky
> 
> They just don't fit very well - I've taped them up with duck tape but if the weather's really bad, it gets forced over/under it.



[emoji20]
We don't get rain in ours but they're badly fitted and the draughts are dreadful. I've got a duvet wrapped round my bad neck as the comfiest sofa is under the draughtiest window. [emoji35]


----------



## trashpony (Jan 14, 2015)

Duvet round neck is also a good warming thing 

There is no way you'd want to sit anywhere near a window in my house


----------



## Looby (Jan 14, 2015)

I might tape ours. Can't be arsed right now so the duvet stays although I'm not sure how I'll eat my dinner. Hmm


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 14, 2015)

last night we had a frost and about 3/4" of granular "snow" - that made driving fun !
But the sun was out for most of today - but it was bitterly (bite-ingly, more like!) cold even in full sun. (driving into sun was fun, as well)
Now, blowing the best part of a gale (so not much sleep in prospect!) and something gritty is blasting at the windows.
I think that the indoor hedgepig can bunch up a bit and I'll join him in the hay / straw nest for a short hibernation ...........


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 14, 2015)

Starting to get angry gusts down here already. The worst of it forecast from 1am-3am.

(hatches are battened!)


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 14, 2015)

lots and lots of wind and rain here in Glasgow. No snow in the city but lots in the surrounding areas.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 14, 2015)

Fierce in Edinburgh too. The wind is really battering the tenement, rain stotting off the window. It snowed on and off much of this morning.


----------



## pesh (Jan 14, 2015)

fucked trampoline just seen on the 9 o'clock news.


----------



## Ground Elder (Jan 14, 2015)

I've learnt a new word - 'stotting' 

Fucking horrible dirty weather down here. Electricity flickering, so I've got my winter storm power cut kit to hand.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 14, 2015)

Thankfully Bristol is doing its usual thing and slightly more wind means the temperature has risen significantly.


----------



## free spirit (Jan 14, 2015)

we've got 260 solar panels to lift and fit tomorrow morning before the wind starts gusting to gale force at 2pm.

7am start, 8 person team, telehandler, scaf all round, netting underneath...... I have a plan and I'm quietly confident, but by 4pm any panels not fixed down could well start flying off by themselves.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 15, 2015)

Hope the install went well free spirit 

I misjudged the radar and set off home on my bike without leggings.
I got blasted with sleet and even a bit of hail. The wind ensured the wet got into every pore of my trousers.

Not insanely cold though.


----------



## free spirit (Jan 15, 2015)

well that was interesting.

Was going to schedule when a freak gust sent a couple of panels flying.

Got all but 18 panels on.


----------



## pogo 10 (Jan 15, 2015)

Window banging.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 15, 2015)

Barely a gust here in London. Almost disappointing


----------



## coley (Jan 15, 2015)

free spirit said:


> well that was interesting.
> 
> Was going to schedule when a freak gust sent a couple of panels flying.
> 
> Got all but 18 panels on.


Mebbes wind turbines would have been a better investment


----------



## krink (Jan 15, 2015)

wind getting up here in north east, lights flickered just now and i've had a mystery trampoline in my garden since last night. it's not our neighbours as they don't have one.


----------



## quimcunx (Jan 16, 2015)

Ice balls on Broughty Ferry Beach. 







http://www.thecourier.co.uk/news/lo...hese-wash-up-on-broughty-ferry-beach-1.790530


----------



## ska invita (Jan 16, 2015)

Orang Utan said:


> Barely a gust here in London. Almost disappointing


there will be blood snow


----------



## teqniq (Mar 31, 2015)

It is absolutely howling here in Cardiff atm. That is all


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 31, 2015)

teqniq said:


> It is absolutely howling here in Cardiff atm. That is all


It was proper windy in Manchester earlier - woke me up with the whistling. Lots of rain too. Calmed down a bit in the past hour.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 31, 2015)

Blowing a hoolie down here!!


----------



## muscovyduck (Mar 31, 2015)

went out for a cigarette and came back inside with half a tree, not having that shit get thrown into someone's car in the night


----------



## butchersapron (Mar 31, 2015)

My cat just blew into the wall. I'm getting her in tonight and locking that flap.


----------



## Ponyutd (Mar 31, 2015)

Lots of wind. Start of election.
Surely coincidental


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 31, 2015)

Only one fence panel smashed up, & one broken post, so not too bad.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 31, 2015)

Gusting pretty badly out there.


----------



## brogdale (Mar 31, 2015)

Ponyutd said:


> Lots of wind. Start of election.
> Surely coincidental


Gay marriage, innit?


----------



## BoatieBird (Mar 31, 2015)

High winds overnight + bin collection today = wheelie bin armageddon in our street this morning


----------



## kebabking (Mar 31, 2015)

the manky old shed roof i've not bothered sorting out has got bigger, if with a lower density - and its moved.

nothing prepares you for a long anticipated meeting with contractors like spending an hour picking up bits of shed. i shall skive off this afternoon to spend some quality time with a saw, a hammer, and a wheelie bin. forecast is excellent to... DIY? i shit it.


----------



## lizzieloo (Mar 31, 2015)

BoatieBird said:


> High winds overnight + bin collection today = wheelie bin armageddon in our street this morning



I hope you took photos 

I've had to have the day off work cos of the wind


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 31, 2015)

Anyone noticed any escaped trampolines?


----------



## teqniq (Mar 31, 2015)

no can do a trampoline, but this landed in my mate's garden last night (it's a Ladybird pop-up tent)


----------



## lizzieloo (Mar 31, 2015)

Your mate should put up posters on telegraph poles, they'll be a sad kid somewhere


----------



## lizzieloo (Mar 31, 2015)

One of my watering cans has blown down the steps


----------



## rover07 (Mar 31, 2015)

lizzieloo said:


> One of my watering cans has blown down the steps



Are you ok?


----------



## brogdale (Mar 31, 2015)

lizzieloo said:


> One of my watering cans has blown down the steps


Why, oh why, oh why did we not get any warning of this?


----------



## lizzieloo (Mar 31, 2015)

I was nearly sick when I saw it, went all light headed, a friend is here, sweet tea is helping


----------



## Maharani (Mar 31, 2015)

BoatieBird said:


> High winds overnight + bin collection today = wheelie bin armageddon in our street this morning


same...


----------



## Maharani (Mar 31, 2015)

lizzieloo said:


> I hope you took photos
> 
> I've had to have the day off work cos of the wind


why?


----------



## lizzieloo (Mar 31, 2015)

Maharani said:


> why?



I do precise levelling with a half millimetre tolerance, it's impossible when it's windy so I have to lie on my sofa instead


----------



## teqniq (Mar 31, 2015)

Damage to a footbridge in bute park Cardiff






http://www.walesonline.co.uk/news/wales-news/wales-weather-brace-yourselves-more-8951497


----------



## teqniq (Mar 31, 2015)

lizzieloo said:


> ....so I have to lie on my sofa instead



do you do that with half a millimetre of tolerance too?


----------



## Maharani (Mar 31, 2015)

lizzieloo said:


> I do precise levelling with a half millimetre tolerance, it's impossible when it's windy so I have to lie on my sofa instead


WTF is precise levelling?


----------



## lizzieloo (Mar 31, 2015)

Do you really want to know?


----------



## Maharani (Mar 31, 2015)

lizzieloo said:


> Do you really want to know?


i do...


----------



## lizzieloo (Mar 31, 2015)

We monitor subsidence for the council using a micrometer which takes readings to 0.01mm at fixed points on properties that show signs of movement, it's all terribly exciting, I make graphs and everything


----------



## Maharani (Mar 31, 2015)

lizzieloo said:


> We monitor subsidence for the council using a micrometer which takes readings to 0.01mm at fixed points on properties that show signs of movement, it's all terribly exciting, I make graphs and everything
> 
> View attachment 69471


actually i guessed it was that.  I'm having my crack monitored at the moment


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 31, 2015)

lizzieloo said:


> We monitor subsidence for the council using a micrometer which takes readings to 0.01mm at fixed points on properties that show signs of movement, it's all terribly exciting, I make graphs and everything
> 
> View attachment 69471



The building that that graph relates to must be rising and subsiding like a rollercoaster.


----------



## lizzieloo (Mar 31, 2015)

farmerbarleymow said:


> The building that that graph relates to must be rising and subsiding like a rollercoaster.



Some movement is normal and that graph is exaggerated plus it shows readings to 0.01mm


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 31, 2015)

Well, that was "interesting" - after a weekend away in Scotland with good weather we got back to be told that it had well persisted it down in our absence.
It is now extremely gusty with intermittent cold showers here in Northumberland.

Not much spring evident today ..........


----------



## Maharani (Mar 31, 2015)

StoneRoad said:


> Well, that was "interesting" - after a weekend away in Scotland with good weather we got back to be told that it had well persisted it down in our absence.
> It is now extremely gusty with intermittent cold showers here in Northumberland.
> 
> Not much spring evident today ..........


hope it clears by next week as I'm up in the Toon!


----------



## Roadkill (Mar 31, 2015)

It properly blew in Hull overnight.  No real damage, but litter, twigs and leaves blown all over the place when I walked to work this morning.  Apparently there's been minor damage to a few buildings as well.


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 31, 2015)

Yeah, it was very gusty overnight, as well. Woke me up a few times !
(so springlike yesterday that we had a dusting of real snow when we woke up)


----------



## Vincent (Mar 31, 2015)

Boycey said:


> if everyone heeds the warnings the roads should be fairly clear


 
Indeed, in fact I can't wait for a "total-shutdown" NYC style...thats when you know weather is forecast to be bad/mad


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 31, 2015)

Still windy and rainy here, but feels quite nice when the sun comes out.  Not cold though.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 31, 2015)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Still windy and rainy here, but feels quite nice when the sun comes out.  Not cold though.


----------



## fishfinger (Mar 31, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


>


They look like extras from Stingray!


----------



## Sprocket. (Mar 31, 2015)

Must be bad, whenever I heard the radio in the last twenty four hours all they were talking about was some Harry Kane! 
Seriously a flue collapsed at work last night due to the wind sixty feet of ten inch ducting crashing down, no injuries but am guessing at least 35 managers will be doing near miss investigations!


----------



## weepiper (Mar 31, 2015)

Not that windy up here (windy but March always is) but it's been fucking _snowing _on and off all day


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 31, 2015)

we've just had a near blizzard !


----------



## Sirena (Mar 31, 2015)

There was a bin lid lying in the gutter in the street next to mine.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 31, 2015)

Just had a hail shower for around ten minutes.


----------



## Mapped (Mar 31, 2015)

I've had gales, rain, hail, snow and sunshine today on the west coast of Scotland. 

Tried to go for a walk with our baby this morning and aborted it after about 10 seconds.


----------



## Coolfonz (Mar 31, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


>


what the fuck are those things? are they a new species from somewhere crazy?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 31, 2015)

Coolfonz said:


> what the fuck are those things? are they a new species from somewhere crazy?


i think they're related to the hateful blobfish


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 31, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> i think they're related to the hateful blobfish


They're my siblings. The new overlords of Earth.


----------



## muscovyduck (Mar 31, 2015)

Quite large chunks of tree blocked paths here this morning, over in Birmingham someone got taken to hospital after a tree fell on their car


----------



## two sheds (Mar 31, 2015)

Large sycamore down in the garden here - luckily enough it seems to have missed everything on the way down - privies, bamboo plant, fence and elm saplings i've just put in close to it all undamaged.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 31, 2015)

My housemate has just brought home a large, very bewildered parrot that seems to have been grounded by the storms. God knows where it came from, we live in a terrace in the midlands not the bloody amazon


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 31, 2015)

Windy here still. Hope the poor parrot is ok SpookyFrank.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 31, 2015)

What do parrots eat?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 31, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> What do parrots eat?


That's what I was thinking!  

No idea I'm afraid. Cuttlefish? Worms?  Birdseed? Small children?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 31, 2015)

farmerbarleymow said:


> That's what I was thinking!
> 
> No idea I'm afraid. Cuttlefish? Worms?  Birdseed? Small children?



Well it's already taken a chunk out of my mate's finger but that's not what you'd call a sustainable diet sadly.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 31, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> Well it's already taken a chunk out of my mate's finger but that's not what you'd call a sustainable diet sadly.


Have you got it to swear yet?

He's got several other fingers I presume so it'll keep the parrot alive for a few days.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 31, 2015)

Here is one site which might help. 

http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-food/bird-food.aspx


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 31, 2015)

Not to worry, turns out it belonged to my friends up the road. They hadn't even noticed it was missing until I sent them a facebook message to ask if they had misplaced any parrots.

They eat 'everything' apparently.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 31, 2015)

^pics please


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 31, 2015)

Miss-Shelf said:


> ^pics please


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 31, 2015)

What a beauty even if a bit windswept


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Mar 31, 2015)

A beautiful bedraggled bird.


----------



## teqniq (Apr 1, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> What do parrots eat?


You can buy parrot mix from pet shops also they like all kinds of fruit 
E2a I see it's been safely returned to it's home but not before making mincemeat of your mate's thumb (that happened to me once). It's some sort of Amazon parrot btw.


----------



## mr steev (Apr 1, 2015)

Oh dear, I seem to have aquired a large tree from next door!
There's a shed/summer house under there somewhere!


----------



## Leafster (May 29, 2015)

We're currently experiencing a hail storm on the North Downs. It's nearly June FFS!


----------



## farmerbarleymow (May 29, 2015)

Rained here a bit ago, but nothing notable.  There was a very soggy looking yellow tit sat in the bushes outside, trying to shelter from the downpour.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 29, 2015)

that's my washing done for again


----------



## 2hats (May 29, 2015)

Strong squall line, running along most of the south coast, which rolled in from the NW this morning... scattered showers following behind after a brief lull.

e2a: weather looking promising for the weekend after next and beyond the week after that.


----------



## William of Walworth (May 29, 2015)

2hats said:


> e2a: weather looking promising for the weekend after next and beyond the week after that.



Quite right. Most models show pretty good prospects from towards the end of next week (from about Thursday 4th/Friday 5th June) onwards. (How long that'll last into June is inevitably another matter though  )


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 29, 2015)

That squall line just hitting Brighton now. Later than forecast.


----------



## ska invita (May 29, 2015)

ive got a head ache - i blame the low pressure


----------



## elbows (May 29, 2015)

Leafster said:


> We're currently experiencing a hail storm on the North Downs. It's nearly June FFS!



Hailstorms in the UK tend to be associated with the same weather that gives thunderstorms. So you are probably more likely to get them in the summer than any other time.


----------



## 8den (May 29, 2015)

This had been a poxy summer so far


----------



## brogdale (May 29, 2015)

8den said:


> This had been a poxy summer so far


Meteorological summer starts in 3 days time, and it's over 3 weeks yet to the Astronomical one.


----------



## 8den (May 29, 2015)

All I know is thats it's nearly June and I'm wearing layers.


----------



## brogdale (May 29, 2015)

8den said:


> All I know is thats it's nearly June and I'm wearing layers.


I won't argue...tis chilly. Brrr


----------



## William of Walworth (May 29, 2015)

brogdale said:


> I won't argue...tis chilly. Brrr



Not for much longer though! Check the modelling ....


----------



## brogdale (May 29, 2015)

William of Walworth said:


> Not for much longer though! Check the modelling ....


Yep, seen some showing +32C later next week! The Spanish plume.


----------



## Sirena (May 29, 2015)

8den said:


> This had been a poxy summer so far


It's been dry as a bone in London.  My garden is crying out for rain.


----------



## William of Walworth (May 29, 2015)

brogdale  : 32C seems outside realistic possibility for me --models showing that are surely rogue/transient. It will surely be downgraded.

But yes, it could very well become pretty damned hot hot hot by next w/e -- at least towards the South. I'd settle for 24C to 26C myself ...  ... and I'll be in Cambridge to benefit from the very best of it 

Beats today's 13C here in Wales anyway!


----------



## Geri (May 29, 2015)

Very strange clouds this evening.


----------



## dishevelled (May 29, 2015)

It's fine in Salibury now... I think. It's been on and off showers all day, with hailstones at lunchtime down at Southampton.

Strange weather just now. I drove up here from the south of France... weird weather down there just now as well


----------



## brogdale (May 30, 2015)

Here we go...the Telegraph are bigging up next week's plume event...


> You don't need to visit the Mediterranean to experience scorching weather next week, as the UK is set to enjoy one of the hottest starts to June on record.
> 
> Temperatures are set to soar to a balmy 28C because of a plume of warm air from the Continent and the Azores.
> 
> ...


Wouldn't mind betting that some of the favoured spots might hit 30C next week...maybe Gravesend or even....Brogdale!


----------



## William of Walworth (May 31, 2015)

brogdale : We'll see. I'm VERY sceptical even about 28C. And as for 30C ..... nahh! 

I'll be in Cambridge next w/e, a suggested mega-hotspot on some models.

I predict 24C to 25C there personally. If that.

A week to go  -- and the history of downgrades from ultra-hot forecasts makes any bet on 30C (plus) for next w/e have very good odds to my thinking.


----------



## 2hats (May 31, 2015)

A couple of high resolution models currently suggest a warm (peak around 25-27 degC) Friday, perhaps with a thundery breakdown in the evening. Approx. 20 degC days either side of that.


----------



## Humberto (May 31, 2015)

2hats said:


> A couple of high resolution models currently suggest a warm (peak around 25-27 degC) Friday, perhaps with a thundery breakdown in the evening. Approx. 20 degC days either side of that.



wha?


----------



## bi0boy (May 31, 2015)

2hats said:


> A couple of high resolution models currently suggest a warm (peak around 25-27 degC) Friday, perhaps with a thundery breakdown in the evening. Approx. 20 degC days either side of that.



Totally untypical of June then.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 1, 2015)

It's just hit South Gloucestershire


----------



## Geri (Jun 1, 2015)

Good thing I packed my waterproofs.


----------



## Libertad (Jun 1, 2015)

It's just started spitting here in Cornwall.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 1, 2015)

I have to nip out now to release my slugs before it really hits.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jun 1, 2015)

Glencoe this evening


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 1, 2015)

My colleague called in sick with sun stroke (from Saturday in London) today. He is Scottish, so has limited tolerance to sunshine.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## dishevelled (Jun 1, 2015)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Glencoe this evening
> 
> View attachment 72170




But that's artificial  snow.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 1, 2015)

dishevelled said:


> But that's artificial  snow.



Nonsense!


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jun 1, 2015)

dishevelled said:


> But that's artificial  snow.



Nope. It's not that unusual to still have snow up there at this time of year, but fresh drifts isn't so common.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 1, 2015)

It is, literally, blowing a Gale (according to the modern Beaufort Scale) and has been getting steadily worse since mid-afternoon. The power supply is a bit shakey with flickering lights .............
Bits of trees are littering the local roads ........ So my "commute" to work tomorrow should be interesting.


----------



## dishevelled (Jun 1, 2015)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Nonsense!



Today? Glencoe?


----------



## dishevelled (Jun 1, 2015)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Nope. It's not that unusual to still have snow up there at this time of year, but fresh drifts isn't so common.




Where are you.


----------



## weepiper (Jun 1, 2015)

It has been sleeting here in Edinburgh today so I can well believe there might be fresh snow at Glencoe.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jun 1, 2015)

dishevelled said:


> Where are you.



The Frozen North.


----------



## dishevelled (Jun 1, 2015)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> The Frozen North.




Well that narrows it down.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 1, 2015)

It has been absolutely shit here all day, and still is. !st June ffs.

e2a I went to Monknash yesterday and whilst it wasn't raining the wind was incredible.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jun 1, 2015)

dishevelled said:


> Well that narrows it down.



Are you disputing the photos? FWIW, I live in Scotland, and know the mountains fairly well.


----------



## dishevelled (Jun 1, 2015)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Are you disputing the photos? FWIW, I live in Scotland, and know the mountains fairly well.



Whereabouts in Scotland


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jun 1, 2015)

Here's the page with the webcam images

http://www.winterhighland.info/cams/glencoe/index.php#summit


----------



## J Ed (Jun 1, 2015)

Crazy in Sheffield atm


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jun 1, 2015)

dishevelled said:


> Whereabouts in Scotland



None of your business, frankly.


----------



## dishevelled (Jun 1, 2015)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> None of your business, frankly.




My name's not frankly


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jun 1, 2015)

dishevelled said:


> My name's not frankly



Well, you really zinged me there  Congrats kid.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 1, 2015)

Could be worse. This was the scene in Buxton 40 years ago tomorrow, when snow stopped play between Derbyshire and Lancashire.


----------



## dishevelled (Jun 1, 2015)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Well, you really zinged me there  Congrats kid.



You never got back about where you are in Scotland


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jun 1, 2015)

dishevelled said:


> You never got back about where you are in Scotland



Where are you, dishevelled? What are you wearing?


----------



## brogdale (Jun 1, 2015)

J Ed said:


> Crazy in Sheffield atm


Yep, the radar's looking quite funky around that clearing front.


----------



## dishevelled (Jun 1, 2015)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Where are you, dishevelled? What are you wearing?



I don't believe you're even in Scotland.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jun 1, 2015)

dishevelled said:


> I don't believe you're even in Scotland.



What makes you think that, dishevelled? Why does it matter so much to you? It's OK, I'm a friend, we can talk. Let it all out.


----------



## dishevelled (Jun 1, 2015)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> What makes you think that, dishevelled? Why does it matter so much to you? It's OK, I'm a friend, we can talk. Let it all out.



So you're still studying for that elusive counselling  101.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jun 1, 2015)

dishevelled said:


> So you're still studying for that elusive counselling  101.



Tell me about your mother.


----------



## dishevelled (Jun 1, 2015)

TheHoodedClaw said:


> Tell me about your mother.



She's dead.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 1, 2015)

Guys. this is about the _weather_ right?


----------



## dishevelled (Jun 1, 2015)

teqniq said:


> Guys. this is about the _weather_ right?



Yes.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jun 1, 2015)

teqniq said:


> Guys. this is about the _weather_ right?



Sorry, been here for years, and I've never had a _live one_ before.


----------



## dishevelled (Jun 1, 2015)

I'm in Somerset camping. Not very sure about where I'll be tomorrow.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 1, 2015)

dishevelled said:


> I'm in Somerset camping. Not very sure about where I'll be tomorrow.


In the sea hopefully. Yet again accusing someone of not being from/in Scotland.


----------



## dishevelled (Jun 1, 2015)

butchersapron said:


> In the sea hopefully. Yet again accusing someone of not being from/in Scotland.



Who's going to be in the sea.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 1, 2015)

dishevelled said:


> I'm in Somerset camping.



Yeah right, sure you are.


----------



## dishevelled (Jun 1, 2015)

brogdale said:


> Yeah right, sure you are.



Which bit did you miss.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 1, 2015)

dishevelled said:


> Which bit did you miss.


The bit where I believed you are even camping in Somerset.


----------



## dishevelled (Jun 1, 2015)

brogdale said:


> The bit where I believed you are even camping in Somerset.



I'm just outside Wells


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 1, 2015)

Well, I hope this weather quits soon, frankly I'm worried about nesting birds - this is the sort of wind and rain that meant I fostered a blackbird nestling ................


----------



## dishevelled (Jun 1, 2015)

StoneRoad said:


> Well, I hope this weather quits soon, frankly I'm worried about nesting birds - this is the sort of wind and rain that meant I fostered a blackbird nestling ................



And my vegetables


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 1, 2015)

certainly the local trees are taking a right beasting ! although, as forecast the wind has dropped somewhat - I'm off to try and get some sleep. If the forecast is correct I'll be woken up in a few hours ......... our house is a tad exposed to windy conditions from the forecast directions.


----------



## dishevelled (Jun 1, 2015)

StoneRoad said:


> certainly the local trees are taking a right beasting ! although, as forecast the wind has dropped somewhat - I'm off to try and get some sleep. If the forecast is correct I'll be woken up in a few hours ......... our house is a tad exposed to windy conditions from the forecast directions.



A beasting? What's one of them?


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 1, 2015)

sorry dishevelled , that's slang for a serious beating ..........


----------



## weepiper (Jun 1, 2015)

Anyway. Weather


----------



## dishevelled (Jun 1, 2015)

weepiper said:


> Anyway. Weather



Yep. Sorry.


----------



## pesh (Jun 1, 2015)

Bedroom window just blew open... Stay safe everyone...


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jun 1, 2015)

friendofdorothy said:


> My colleague called in sick with sun stroke (from Saturday in London) today. He is Scottish, so has limited tolerance to sunshine.


I got a bit if that after the big walk on Saturday.  Felt rubbish all Sunday and v thirsty


----------



## dishevelled (Jun 1, 2015)

pesh said:


> Bedroom window just blew open... Stay safe everyone...



I'm in a tent near Cheddar Gorge. I'm loving it.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 1, 2015)

Well at least it's warm


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 1, 2015)

dishevelled said:


> I'm just outside Wells


Wookey Hole  ?
Camped there a few times over recent years ..


----------



## NoXion (Jun 1, 2015)

Earlier there was a bit of light rain and a bit of wind where I am, but nothing dramatic. Load of old bollocks really.


----------



## dishevelled (Jun 1, 2015)

gentlegreen said:


> Wookey Hole  ?
> Camped there a few times over recent years ..



Yep. Last time I was here was a lifetime  ago.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 1, 2015)

Warm windy and light rain in Bristol.
I just had to go out and thin out the slugs trying to destroy my garden before it gets too hairy / toxic for them to eat.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 2, 2015)

dishevelled said:


> Yep. Last time I was here was a lifetime  ago.


Will they still not serve chips in the club ?
(they changed their policy between visits so I took no food with me)


----------



## dishevelled (Jun 2, 2015)

gentlegreen said:


> Will they still not serve chips in the club ?
> (they changed their policy between visits so I took no food with me)



No idea what you're on about. I'm in Priddy


----------



## dishevelled (Jun 2, 2015)

I did find a pool table in Amesbury.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 2, 2015)

On the group cycle camping trips I did , we always stopped at the "Hunter's Lodge" on the way there over the Mendips for a bowl of something substantial and a pint - but we were starting in Bristol.


----------



## dishevelled (Jun 2, 2015)

gentlegreen said:


> On the group cycle camping trips I did , we always stopped at the "Hunter's Lodge" on the way there over the Mendips for a bowl of something substantial and a pint - but we were starting in Bristol.



I have no idea what you're on about. I'm here for sex.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 2, 2015)

dishevelled said:


> I have no idea what you're on about. I'm here for sex.


In Priddy ?

Who (or what) with ?


----------



## dishevelled (Jun 2, 2015)

gentlegreen said:


> In Priddy ?
> 
> Who (or what) with ?



Your mum


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 2, 2015)

Back on Topic ! 

Last night was well, stormy, but I did get enough peace and quiet for this morning's dawn chorus to be a pleasant awakening. Which meant at least some local spuggies survived (as did the two bobbleheids at Cors Dyfi - bearing in mind 2012 when they lost 2 out of three and had to intervene with to ensure the survival of the last one).

But it is still a strong breeze out there so will be careful driving today, there were plenty of small branches to avoid late last night.


----------



## dishevelled (Jun 2, 2015)

Back on topic.

Still blustery in Priddy. It certainly wasn't as strong a gale as forecast. Showery as well. I must go out and see if there's any damage. Plenty of bird song... that's good.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 2, 2015)

StoneRoad said:


> bobbleheids


You made that one up. 

EDIT :- ospreys apparently


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 2, 2015)

Mild and drizzly in Bristol this morning - cycled 3 miles in with no need for the rubber trousers. 
A fair bit of tree on the ground and had to duck twice where branches were leaning over.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 2, 2015)

No I didn't, just bobbleheads with a Scottish accent - term used by osprey watchers !
see some of the links in here http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/osprey-migrations.321911/ ...... especially Dyfi ......


----------



## 2hats (Jun 2, 2015)

The models have pretty much ironed out the Friday temperatures and indicate some rain instead. Wind should drop after today.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 2, 2015)




----------



## bi0boy (Jun 2, 2015)

It's June. It's never proper hot in June any more


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 5, 2015)

This is the best lightning map for all those people wondering if they need to unplug their modems and stand away from the TV aerial cable right now:

http://www.lightningmaps.org/realtime


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jun 5, 2015)

bi0boy said:


> This is the best lightning map for all those people wondering if they need to unplug their modems and stand away from the TV aerial cable right now:
> 
> http://www.lightningmaps.org/realtime


The South East looks like it's getting a battering at the moment. Shame we haven't got any in the North.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 5, 2015)

I hope we don't get a freak downpour over in the south west between 4 and 5 - I didn't bring my coat ..


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 5, 2015)

Just looked at that map - active is an understatement. Glad I'm not in those areas.

A couple of weeks ago I streamed that live map as two storms (or rather a few isolated strikes) passed close by. It meant I could say - "Thunder, on my mark" ... "now" and be accurate. I then demonstrated to my work colleagues what I was watching, as I had got a couple of strange looks !


----------



## brogdale (Jun 11, 2015)

Watch out S coast contingent!
http://www.lightningmaps.org/realtime?lang=nl


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 12, 2015)

bi0boy said:


> It's June. It's never proper hot in June any more




Anyone looking *beyond* this immediate weekend?


----------



## Nylock (Jun 12, 2015)

William of Walworth said:


> Anyone looking *beyond* this immediate weekend?


...What's the point? The long-term forecasts aren't worth the time taken to read them these days it seems. However, having said that, only a fool would pack for glastonbury and not prepare for the likelihood of rain...


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 12, 2015)

Nylock said:


> ...What's the point? The long-term forecasts aren't worth the time taken to read them these days it seems. However, having said that, only a fool would pack for glastonbury and not prepare for the likelihood of rain...




No-one even half-way sensible ever goes to Glastonbury without solid boots and a big bag full of rainproof protection, agreed.

I haven't advised anyone ONLY to bring the shorts and suncream there since .... about never. 

And I check the technical stuff so that you can remain sceptical about forecasts 

In general though ... prospects for SW England over the coming fortnight are at the moment looking _reasonably adequate_ this year.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 12, 2015)

Pissed it down for the last 3 hours but still no thunder.


----------



## Nylock (Jun 12, 2015)

William of Walworth said:


> And I check the technical stuff so that you can remain sceptical about forecasts


...when it comes to the weather and that event, 'skeptical' is the only way to go


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 12, 2015)

Chilly and cloudy here, with the promise of constant rain tomorrow.  Summer my arse.  No torrential downpours or thunderstorms forecast this far north, though.


----------



## weepiper (Jun 12, 2015)

It has been absolutely fucking glorious here all week since Sunday. Like blazing sunshine, low winds and 22 degrees glorious.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 12, 2015)

weepiper said:


> It has been absolutely fucking glorious here all week since Sunday. Like blazing sunshine, low winds and 22 degrees glorious.


All your wind was down here.


----------



## weepiper (Jun 12, 2015)

gentlegreen said:


> All your wind was down here.


No, it was here on Friday and Saturday


----------



## Looby (Jun 12, 2015)

The lightening was a bit scary (for me [emoji6]) down in Dorset. It's 21 degrees but overcast and muggy. The worst kind of warm. [emoji35] Various people have been posting forecasts for Glastonbury week but I'm not looking yet. Hmmm


----------



## William of Walworth (Jun 12, 2015)

Things will move on next week though


----------



## gentlegreen (Aug 21, 2015)

*'Spanish plume' brings hot and humid weather to south and eastern England *
Met Office downplays possibility of *tornadoes* but says London could reach 30C on Saturday, with cooler weather in Scotland and thunderstorms in east Wales

http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/...nd-humid-weather-to-south-and-eastern-england


----------



## Tankus (Nov 12, 2015)

Well ..there was a quite distinct change in wind speed and temp  drop when a rain front on the edge of THAT storm  ran up the Bristol channel   pulses of horizontal rain ...hitting my bedroom window....an hour or two back...

Only on the edge of it too .....schools closing and stuff tomorrow in Scotland ...apparently


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Nov 13, 2015)

Blue skies & quite warm in Essex but I'm sure it's grim up north & probably out west, this is the price you pay for spectacular scenery.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 13, 2015)

I left early (in Bristol) on my bike and completely dodged the rain and even got a little hoik up my morning hill 

Hissing down now with hail mixed in.

I wish I was in Finistère ...


----------



## nino_savatte (Nov 13, 2015)

gentlegreen said:


> *'Spanish plume' brings hot and humid weather to south and eastern England *
> Met Office downplays possibility of *tornadoes* but says London could reach 30C on Saturday, with cooler weather in Scotland and thunderstorms in east Wales
> 
> 'Spanish plume' brings hot and humid weather to south and eastern England


Gaddam Spaniards, coming over here and influencing our weather patterns.


----------



## T & P (Nov 13, 2015)

Abigail, or what's left of her, has just hit SW3  Amazing wind and horizontal rain for about 10 minutes.


----------



## Numbers (Nov 13, 2015)

Just started here in East London.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 13, 2015)

Quite patchy down here in the bottom left hand corner and I'm reasonably hopeful of cycling home in shorts.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 13, 2015)




----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 13, 2015)

Yahweh says he's sorry.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 13, 2015)

You know the weather is bad when you get this email from your kid's football coach


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 13, 2015)

blue skies and sunshine here. The sun shines on the righteous


----------



## Tankus (Nov 13, 2015)

Or gods  climatisation for your one way ticket to hell...... He knows  y' know


----------



## weepiper (Dec 5, 2015)

Scotland is currently being battered by Storm Desmond. I had an extremely hairy car journey to and from the Borders last night that was really more like piloting a trawler than driving a car. This is the M90 near Glenfarg.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## bi0boy (Dec 5, 2015)

Up to 8 inches of rain in Cumbria today 

Severe Weather Warning Service


----------



## weltweit (Dec 5, 2015)

weepiper said:


> Scotland is currently being battered by Storm Desmond. I had an extremely hairy car journey to and from the Borders last night that was really more like piloting a trawler than driving a car. This is the M90 near Glenfarg.
> 
> View attachment 80479


Liked for that you saw that and survived.


----------



## weepiper (Dec 5, 2015)

weltweit said:


> Liked for that you saw that and survived.


not my picture, it came off facebook. There was water right across the road in several places last night but not that deep thank goodness


----------



## weepiper (Dec 5, 2015)

bi0boy said:


> Up to 8 inches of rain in Cumbria today
> 
> Severe Weather Warning Service
> 
> View attachment 80480


A major incident has been declared in Keswick and people are being evacuated apparently

edit, look at the flood defences


----------



## weepiper (Dec 5, 2015)

This is the A83 in the Highlands, it's still open (for now)


----------



## ska invita (Dec 5, 2015)

weepiper said:


> This is the A83 in the Highlands, it's still open (for now)
> 
> View attachment 80485


looks like an average summers day surely?


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 5, 2015)

Major incident declared in north of England as homes are evacuated.

Storm Desmond: police urge people to evacuate homes as floodwaters rise


----------



## ska invita (Dec 5, 2015)

that cant be good


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 5, 2015)

As I type "Desmond" is battering the house.
The site that includes my workshop has a "flood warning" and the local river is at 3.27 m (usually between 0.17 and 1.1m).
Looks like I'll need to sweep water tomorrow, not wood shavings !


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 5, 2015)

ska invita said:


> that cant be good


That's the steamer ticket house and now totally submerged pier!  I've been in there. It'll be a mess today!

Stay safe Urbs!


----------



## ska invita (Dec 5, 2015)

danny la rouge said:


> That's the steamer ticket house and now totally submerged pier!  I've been in there. It'll be a mess today!
> 
> Stay safe Urbs!


looks like it might wash away completely!


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 5, 2015)

StoneRoad said:


> As I type "Desmond" is battering the house.
> The site that includes my workshop has a "flood warning" and the local river is at 3.27 m (usually between 0.17 and 1.1m).
> Looks like I'll need to sweep water tomorrow, not wood shavings !


Hope you're dry tonight!

It's rattling the doors and windows here. We have flood warnings in the surrounding area, though where I live is elevated above the flood plane. 

Mrs la rouge is supposed to be going out to her work Christmas party in Stirling tonight, but several roads into Stirling were flooded today and we're wondering exactly how much she wants to go (her: not a lot anyway. And she's considering forgoing the money she put in for the meal).


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 5, 2015)

ska invita - where is that !


----------



## ska invita (Dec 5, 2015)

StoneRoad said:


> ska invita - where is that !


Derwentwater ? Keswick? Danny knows...


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 5, 2015)

Yes. that's Derwentwater, the hint helped. I've hired a rowing skiff from there, as well as tickets for "steamer" trips.


----------



## weltweit (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## Nine Bob Note (Dec 5, 2015)

Haven't so much as opened the curtains all day, but the wind is still very noisy. The roads into Furness are impassable and trains aren't running, so tomorrow will likely be a quiet day at work.


----------



## William of Walworth (Dec 5, 2015)

A month's rain in a day in Lancashire and Cumbria is a massive, massive amount!


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 6, 2015)

Add Carlisle to the list of flooded places ... looks like the 2010 defence scheme has reduced the severity of flooding. Army and RNLI are in action.

(Shap got about 8ins of rain in last 24hrs - normalish for this time of year is 3 1/2 per month)

Some electricity sub-stations are flooded - or at risk - in the North West.
Road and Rail Transport are, well, disrupted.

Going out in a while to inspect workshop etc but the water level on our local bit of the R. Tyne have reduced from a peak of 3,27m down to 2,08 at 1000 today (6th), expecting some flooding ...


----------



## PursuedByBears (Dec 6, 2015)

Lancaster is flooded, the two bridges across the river in the middle of town are closed as they were hit by a shipping container in the flood and are structurally unsafe. The substation is flooded so there's no electricity to 55,000 homes and not expected to be back on until Tuesday evening! We're at my parents house in Leicestershire fortunately and it looks like we're staying at least an extra night as there's no power at Liberty's school or the university where I work.


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 6, 2015)

Just come back in, luckily the workshop is only slightly damp from rainwater ingress and not properly flooded.
We have the Tyne Valley railway immediately behind us, no trains at all today - but given that Carlisle is flooded I'm not surprised.
Checked on the news to find that the 2015 floods (so far) have had higher river levels than in 2005 or 2009 but the 2010 defence schemes have held back much of the water before being overtopped. This gave people time to evacuate and some of that time was in daylight.
Two bridges in Cumbria have collapsed : the second one, this afternoon was at Pooley Bridge (Ullswater), this is somewhere I know quite well - we had a meal out there only last weekend and took some pictures actually standing on the arch that has fallen.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 6, 2015)

StoneRoad said:


> Just come back in, luckily the workshop is only slightly damp from rainwater ingress and not properly flooded.
> We have the Tyne Valley railway immediately behind us, no trains at all today - but given that Carlisle is flooded I'm not surprised.
> Checked on the news to find that the 2015 floods (so far) have had higher river levels than in 2005 or 2009 but the 2010 defence schemes have held back much of the water before being overtopped. This gave people time to evacuate and some of that time was in daylight.
> Two bridges in Cumbria have collapsed : the second one, this afternoon was at Pooley Bridge (Ullswater), this is somewhere I know quite well - we had a meal out there only last weekend and took some pictures actually standing on the arch that has fallen.


Sad to hear of Pooley Bridge. I know it well. We were only there a few months back.


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 6, 2015)

Glasgow commuters braved challenging conditions in the Subway:


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 6, 2015)

Desmond Update : Cumbria - three bridges have been washed away - and another is likely to have gone as well.
Another 11 are closed and awaiting inspection tomorrow.

Significant problems with electricity in Lancaster due to a sub-station getting flooded - standby/emergency generators being deployed. Somewhat similar in Carlisle and other areas.

Massive road / rail disruptions - especially in Cumbria up to South Scotland. Also Forth Road Bridge is shut.

Lots of property flooded: feel very distressed on behalf of those who have been affected, especially those suffering for the third time since 2005.


----------



## catinthehat (Dec 6, 2015)

In Iceland we have just had severe weather warnings and told to expect the worst storms for 20 years.  I have no conception of how bad that will be as we have already had some shocking storms.  Tomorrow we have been warned to stay indoors as the wind will be so strong people will not be able to stand up.  This will be horrific in the countryside with drifts plus already high snow.  Cumbria looks awful.  I hope people are ok.


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 6, 2015)

catinthehat said:


> In Iceland we have just had severe weather warnings and told to expect the worst storms for 20 years.  I have no conception of how bad that will be as we have already had some shocking storms.  Tomorrow we have been warned to stay indoors as the wind will be so strong people will not be able to stand up.  This will be horrific in the countryside with drifts plus already high snow.  Cumbria looks awful.  I hope people are ok.



May Hlin be with you.


----------



## pogo 10 (Dec 7, 2015)

Just phoned my sister whos in lancaster and theyve had no electricity since saturday, its just come on now. Bil office in kendal has flooded. She said she got on bus and water started coming in. 16 yr old nephews school is shut. Lucky for them their house is ok and their electricity is back on. Shops are all closed bar sainsburys which is flooding.


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 7, 2015)

catinthehat said:


> In Iceland we have just had severe weather warnings and told to expect the worst storms for 20 years.  I have no conception of how bad that will be as we have already had some shocking storms.  Tomorrow we have been warned to stay indoors as the wind will be so strong people will not be able to stand up.  This will be horrific in the countryside with drifts plus already high snow.  Cumbria looks awful.  I hope people are ok.



Sounds like you better stock up quick on Findus Cripsy Pancakes and Chicago Town pizzas and head back home.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 29, 2016)

Red warning for wind for Shetland today, that's something you don't see very often. The last one I can remember was Hurricane Bawbag a couple of years ago.

 

We've also had the largest sea swell waves anywhere in the world off the Western Isles and gusts of 132mph over the Cairngorms. All schools in the Western Isles closed, Forth and Tay bridges closed, quite a few rail lines closed too.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 29, 2016)

It's been a bit blowy here. A neighbour had their window blown in. It's settled down a little, but warnings of further wind as well as snow later.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 29, 2016)

Following the local alerts, there's roads closing all over the place. Falling trees mainly.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 29, 2016)

It was very gusty overnight/early morning here, my UPVC windows were making the most godawful racket. Lots of trees down round here too.


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 29, 2016)

make that 144 mph at the Cairngorms !!! Scotland is getting a real beasting - hope the bridges are able to take it. Cumbria has really suffered this winter.

stay safe ...


----------



## kebabking (Jan 29, 2016)

offspring#1, currently residing somewhere high in the Central Belt, sent a text this morning - _snow and lots of wind, but school not closed - yet_. there then followed a most distressing naughty word.

good luck to all our Tartan wearing correspondants - and if someone could pop by and administer a stiff remonstrance to offspring#1, i'd be very grateful.


----------



## weepiper (Jan 29, 2016)

This is the Mallaig railway line (currently closed)







and this is Oxgangs primary school in the south of Edinburgh


----------



## weepiper (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## weepiper (Jan 29, 2016)

Ardrossan


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 29, 2016)

Was windier here ( at Spadeadam ) than at St Bees on the coast overnight - in terms of gusts.
Forecast not too good for Saturday night - and I'm kipping aboard a friends boat in Whitehaven ... after a night out.

e2a - we are slightly further north here ...


----------



## brogdale (Jan 29, 2016)

Stay safe Scots Urbz.


----------



## steeplejack (Jan 29, 2016)

wind is dying down a little bit on the North East coast but it was brutal stuff earlier.

I am meant to be driving to London today  that will be entertaining.


----------



## sojourner (Jan 29, 2016)

weepiper said:


> and this is Oxgangs primary school in the south of Edinburgh



Bloody hell weepiper  - is it my eyes, or is half the front of that building ripped off?!


----------



## 2hats (Jan 29, 2016)

Current peak gusts being recorded of:

Cairngorm Summit 122 mph
Aonach Mòr 115 mph
Bealach na Bà 112 mph
Great Dun Fell 100 mph


----------



## weepiper (Jan 29, 2016)

sojourner said:


> Bloody hell weepiper  - is it my eyes, or is half the front of that building ripped off?!


It's not your eyes! It's cladding I think rather than the whole wall, but still


----------



## sojourner (Jan 29, 2016)

weepiper said:


> It's not your eyes! It's cladding I think rather than the whole wall, but still


Shitting hell!!  Looks like a great big crack by the roof too!


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 29, 2016)

steeplejack said:


> wind is dying down a little bit on the North East coast but it was brutal stuff earlier.
> 
> I am meant to be driving to London today  that will be entertaining.


Safe journey! Watch for lorries: there's been a lot of toppled lorries!

Traffic Scotland > Home


----------



## lizzieloo (Jan 29, 2016)

Cliff Cam 3 | Shetland.org

Cliff Cam 1 | Shetland.org

You'll have to be quick, if you get some woman talking at first, stick with it, the webcams have sound


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 29, 2016)




----------



## steeplejack (Jan 30, 2016)

I made it. Horrible til around Annan, after that more or less fine.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 30, 2016)

Watch out Scotland, Henry's coming...


----------



## 2hats (Jan 30, 2016)

Admittedly a week off but the GFS is currently playing with a big low (high winds and lots of rain) off the NW by next Saturday. Slightly too far ahead to spot clearly on the available EC runs.

(Paused part way through to spot 'Henry').


----------



## brogdale (Feb 8, 2016)

Imogen is phenomenal..


----------



## teqniq (Feb 8, 2016)

It was really rather dangerous cycling home in Cardiff this morning and it doesn't show much signs of letting up.

E2a 19.1 M = nearly 60 ft in old money, fucking hell, puts my cycle home in perspective somewhat!


----------



## souljacker (Feb 8, 2016)

Absolute mayhem on the roads this morning. There was a broken down bus blocking the A419 north of Swindon so Google Maps tried to divert me on to a smaller A road but that was blocked by a flood. Then there were various ambulances attending to people on the A417.

The Avon is about half a mile wide at the bit where you go over it on the M5!


----------



## ice-is-forming (Feb 8, 2016)

Awesome photo! Waves crash over the sea wall at Porthcawl in Wales as winds of nearly 100mph battered Britain


----------



## 2hats (Feb 8, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Imogen is phenomenal..


----------



## souljacker (Feb 8, 2016)

Let's go surfing!


----------



## quimcunx (Feb 8, 2016)

souljacker said:


> Let's go surfing!




Let's not!


----------



## teqniq (Feb 8, 2016)

souljacker said:


> Let's go surfing!


Mad bastard alert.


----------



## 8den (Feb 8, 2016)

teqniq said:


> Mad bastard alert.



It's fuckibng horrible out


----------



## teqniq (Feb 8, 2016)

Yup. It's not _quite_ as bad here as it was earlier on but the wind is still howling.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 8, 2016)

8den said:


> It's fuckibng horrible out


Thankfully, I have sufficient supplies of 'Bishop's Finger' to avoid going out to lidl today.


----------



## 8den (Feb 8, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Thankfully, I have sufficient supplies of 'Bishop's Finger' to avoid going out to lidl today.



I'm out with my dogs and designing a dog sized hamster wheel in my head


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 8, 2016)

Fuck off with naming storms you bunch of cunts

[/rant]


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 8, 2016)

Artaxerxes said:


> Fuck off with naming storms you bunch of cunts
> 
> [/rant]


----------



## weltweit (Feb 8, 2016)

Power lines were blown down last night so I had to go to bed by candle light.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 8, 2016)

Artaxerxes said:


> Fuck off with naming storms you bunch of cunts
> 
> [/rant]


There are perfectly valid reasons for naming...what's the beef?


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 8, 2016)

weltweit said:


> Power lines were blown down last night so I had to go to bed by candle light.


In Scotland quite the other way,
I had to go to bed by day.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 8, 2016)

ice-is-forming said:


> Awesome photo! Waves crash over the sea wall at Porthcawl in Wales as winds of nearly 100mph battered Britain



Amazing pic.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 8, 2016)

brogdale said:


> There are perfectly valid reasons for naming...what's the beef?



This is the UK, we get storms and heavy winds on a frequent basis, its annoying, its just weather for fecks sake.

No reason to name them at all.


----------



## Ground Elder (Feb 8, 2016)

My wife told me yesterday that Irene was on its way. Glad she got it wrong - Irene was right bastard back in 2011.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 8, 2016)

Artaxerxes said:


> This is the UK, we get storms and heavy winds on a frequent basis, its annoying, its just weather for fecks sake.
> 
> No reason to name them at all.


If there were no reason(s), why do you suppose the MetO, along with other national forecasters, would do so?


----------



## Artaxerxes (Feb 8, 2016)

brogdale said:


> If there were no reason(s), why do you suppose the MetO, along with other national forecasters, would do so?



Creeping americanisation and to appeal to the twatterati.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 8, 2016)

Artaxerxes said:


> Creeping americanisation and to appeal to the twatterati.


That may be what you think, but it isn't correct.


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 8, 2016)

It's because the MetOffice think people don't have the ability to relate to forecasted severe weather without the use of a single noun with which to describe it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 8, 2016)

I'm a bit confused about the storm naming thing cos they said on a QI podcast that you could only name a finite weather occurance, such as a hurricane. You know when a hurricane begins and ends, but you can't say that about a storm. They may have just been referring to snowstorms though.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 8, 2016)

Artaxerxes said:


> Creeping americanisation and to appeal to the twatterati.


The MetO have certainly made reference to the fact that they feel naming storms will help to raise public awareness of potentially hazardous systems, and that naming will lend itself to social media...but that doesn't seem anything to complain about?
Other advantages include forecasters being able to easily distinguish individual depressions when 'families' of lows are simultaneously developing in the Atlantic, and more easily identify storm events in records/media etc.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 8, 2016)

Also, can anyone substantiate the anecdotal claims I hear from colleagues that windy conditions adversely affect children's behaviour?


----------



## brogdale (Feb 8, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> I'm a bit confused about the storm naming thing cos they said on a QI podcast that you could only name a finite weather occurance, such as a hurricane. You know when a hurricane begins and ends, but you can't say that about a storm. They may have just been referring to snowstorms though.


Mid-latitude depressions (our storms) also have a finite life-cycle.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 8, 2016)

Orang Utan said:


> Also, can anyone substantiate the anecdotal claims I hear from colleagues that windy conditions adversely affect children's behaviour?


Sure thing. Windy day = loopy kidz.


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 8, 2016)

Orang Utan  - only more anecdotal evidence, but yes, my OH is quite convinced that some kids are unsettled by stormy weather.
I know that *some* cats & dogs are also adversely affected - heard it said that "The wind was in the cat's tail" to explain the mad-half-hour syndrome at non-usual times.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Feb 8, 2016)

StoneRoad said:


> Orang Utan  - only more anecdotal evidence, but yes, my OH is quite convinced that some kids are unsettled by stormy weather.
> I know that *some* cats & dogs are also adversely affected - heard it said that "The wind was in the cat's tail" to explain the mad-half-hour syndrome at non-usual times.


I m on a foul mood today if that helps anyone's data


----------



## trashpony (Feb 8, 2016)

Children and animals are IME


----------



## Flanflinger (Feb 8, 2016)

StoneRoad said:


> Orang Utan  - only more anecdotal evidence, but yes, my OH is quite convinced that some kids are unsettled by stormy weather.
> I know that *some* cats & dogs are also adversely affected - heard it said that "The wind was in the cat's tail" to explain the mad-half-hour syndrome at non-usual times.




Wifey and I can confirm that as we were woken by a very restless mutt at 3am. And the fucker still wanted to go in the garden to play fetch.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 8, 2016)

Flanflinger said:


> Wifey and I can confirm that as we were woken by a very restless mutt.


I read that as "muff" at first and thought, tmi.


----------



## teqniq (Feb 8, 2016)

Quite a few pix here, still howling in Cardiff.

School evacuated after gale rips off roof as Storm Imogen batters Britain


----------



## pesh (Feb 8, 2016)




----------



## teqniq (Feb 8, 2016)

Yeah that made me smile too, we had quite a few of those upthread from last year or the year before.


----------



## sealion (Feb 8, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> I read that as "muff" at first and thought, tmi.


----------



## danny la rouge (Feb 8, 2016)

pesh said:


>



On my god trampoline!


----------



## Sea Star (Feb 8, 2016)

Miss-Shelf said:


> I m on a foul mood today if that helps anyone's data


me too - i hate the wind. I can never settle when its windy!!


----------



## sojourner (Feb 8, 2016)

I am fucking heartily sick to DEATH of this pissing rain now. Four fucking months of it and no let up.


----------



## Flanflinger (Feb 8, 2016)

sojourner said:


> I am fucking heartily sick to DEATH of this pissing rain now. Four fucking months of it and no let up.




Is that you Noah ?


----------



## Flanflinger (Feb 8, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> I read that as "muff" at first and thought, tmi.


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 8, 2016)

There was some village in S Wales, I think, that had had a continuous run of 83 days with rain by the end of 2015 ...

I'll see if I can find the bbc ref to it ...


----------



## brogdale (Feb 8, 2016)

StoneRoad said:


> There was some village in S Wales, I think, that had had a continuous run of 83 days with rain by the end of 2015 ...
> 
> I'll see if I can find the bbc ref to it ...


Cardiff?


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 8, 2016)

StoneRoad said:


> There was some village in S Wales, I think, that had had a continuous run of 83 days with rain by the end of 2015 ...
> 
> I'll see if I can find the bbc ref to it ...



"After _*83 days*_ of consecutive precipitation, residents of Eglwyswrw have gone from wishing for it to end to wanting a few more rainy days to break UK record" this was on the 17th of Jan 2016


----------



## brogdale (Feb 8, 2016)

StoneRoad said:


> "After _*83 days*_ of consecutive precipitation, residents of Eglwyswrw have gone from wishing for it to end to wanting a few more rainy days to break UK record" this was on the 17th of Jan 2016


The record was not broken.


----------



## teqniq (Feb 8, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Cardiff?



Grrr, it might be small for a city but it ain't no village.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 8, 2016)

teqniq said:


> Grrr, it might be small for a city but it ain't no village.


Only kidding. I love Cardiff; married a girl who lived in Splott!


----------



## teqniq (Feb 9, 2016)

Went for a walk around the Taff today much nicer but nippy and still a bit windy. Here are some [relatively] calming pix.






The weir at Llandaff rowing club





Blackweir


----------



## campanula (Feb 9, 2016)

sojourner said:


> I am fucking heartily sick to DEATH of this pissing rain now. Four fucking months of it and no let up.



Are you in Scotland, Sojourner? Sweetheart's stepmum lives there (Fort William) and attempts to entice us there permanently (which will never happen). I check the weather a lot (being a gardener) and usually check the Scotland report as well - it feels like I have been saying 'still shit in Scotland' for 360 out of 365 days for years. There aren't many things to celebrate in East Anglia but a semi-arid climate is one of them


----------



## MrSki (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 10, 2016)

MrSki said:


>



I saw that in the press recently, I'm sure it's from a few years ago


----------



## MrSki (Feb 10, 2016)

lizzieloo said:


> I saw that in the press recently, I'm sure it's from a few years ago


Yes you are right. 2014 I think.


----------



## lizzieloo (Feb 10, 2016)




----------



## teqniq (Mar 28, 2016)

Storm Katie has just forced an industrial crane to bend in half


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 28, 2016)

Late yesterday afternoon we were on our way back to Carlisle from Whitehaven. Just as we got to the junction outside Cockermouth, what had been rain transmogrified into vicious hail. The road disappeared under a load of icy ballbearings ... not impressed !


----------



## NoXion (Mar 28, 2016)

There was a hailstorm round my end yesterday. It's definitely Spring!


----------



## lizzieloo (Mar 28, 2016)

They really over-egged (hur) this one, on our local news they mentioned the village I live in having flooding, there's no flooding here.


----------



## lizzieloo (Mar 28, 2016)

StoneRoad said:


> Late yesterday afternoon we were on our way back to Carlisle from Whitehaven. Just as we got to the junction outside Cockermouth, what had been rain transmogrified into vicious hail. The road disappeared under a load of icy ballbearings ... not impressed !



Actually the same thing happened to us near Rotherham yesterday on the M1, It was pretty scary the hail hitting the van windscreen at speed


----------



## StoneRoad (Mar 28, 2016)

Back home, and this afternoon we were "treated" to another hailstorm - a fair few of them were 1/4" (6 - 7 mm) in diameter. No image (camera batts are flat)
Just as well that I had given up and gone indoors for some food ...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 29, 2016)

WINTER IS COMING! 



> *UK weather: Up to 120 days of snow to blast Britain in coldest conditions in YEARS*



Up to 120 days of snow to blast Britain in coldest weather in YEARS

Potent and memorable, apparently.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 29, 2016)

Everything worse than it was last year, and in no way going to get better, but nothing to do with climate change or anything.


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 29, 2016)

We (as in Cumbria) got such a pasting from the stormy downpours last year that It might be a nice change for a small amount of snow - but hopefully not too cold - compared to soggy ground and flooding.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 29, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> WINTER IS COMING!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not going to help with Brexit, is it?


----------



## T & P (Oct 29, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> WINTER IS COMING!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are the odds for a white Xmas Day this year much different from  other years? I think I trust the bookies more than the tabloid press...


----------



## elbows (Oct 29, 2016)

The article doesnt mean much at all. It's just a typical blend of 'we are heading for winter', a short-term forecast that it will be nippy next week compared to the current relative mild, and dubious reporting of a seasonal forecast. Dubious for a number of reasons including seasonal forecasts needing to consist of more than a handful of quotes, and certainly not with caveats removed and sensationalism added.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 29, 2016)

Fuck the Mirror.


----------



## elbows (Oct 29, 2016)

Mind you the computer model I sometimes look at (GFS) certainly looks more interesting for cold from next weekend through to the middle of november when the model ends, but even thats still too far off for me to place much weight on just yet, let alone a winter forecast.


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 29, 2016)

ska invita said:


> Fuck the Mirror.



That's just what Narcissus said!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 29, 2016)

ska invita said:


> Fuck the Mirror.



Had a good day dear?


----------



## ska invita (Oct 29, 2016)

Grumpy


----------



## T & P (Oct 29, 2016)

I'm sure it's been discussed here before, but IIRC the likes of the Daily Express use the services of a weather forecaster that has a far more dramatic interpretation of events than the Met Office. Which is how the paper justifies its terrifying (and invariably wrong of course) apocalyptic front pages predicting temperatures of -18C and six foot of snow every winter.


----------



## mauvais (Oct 29, 2016)

You could maroon the Drama Llama on a burning version of the now-disgraced This Morning weather island and it would give you a cooler headed analysis than the Daily Express, so I'm not sure it relies on professional forecasting at all, except maybe of the small ads spirit medium variety.


----------



## T & P (Oct 29, 2016)

mauvais said:


> You could maroon the Drama Llama on a burning version of the now-disgraced This Morning weather island and it would give you a cooler headed analysis than the Daily Express, so I'm not sure it relies on professional forecasting at all, except maybe of the small ads spirit medium variety.


I'm sure I remember reading somewhere that the Express does base its weather stories on the forecasts of a real weather agency, but one that uses a rather carefree interpretation of data. Perhaps the likes of 2hats could confirm if they know.


----------



## brogdale (Oct 30, 2016)

T & P said:


> I'm sure I remember reading somewhere that the Express does base its weather stories on the forecasts of a real weather agency, but one that uses a rather carefree interpretation of data. Perhaps the likes of 2hats could confirm if they know.


Monbiot's piece on this.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 30, 2016)

Temps of 18 DegC forecast for London/SE tomorrow!


----------



## brogdale (Oct 30, 2016)

elbows said:


> The article doesnt mean much at all. It's just a typical blend of 'we are heading for winter', a short-term forecast that it will be nippy next week compared to the current relative mild, and dubious reporting of a seasonal forecast. Dubious for a number of reasons including seasonal forecasts needing to consist of more than a handful of quotes, and certainly not with caveats removed and sensationalism added.




> A Met Office spokesperson told indy100:
> 
> _There is only forecast capability for five or seven days ahead, beyond that we provide an outlook into what we think the likely probability of the weather will be, not a prediction of what we expect it to be.
> 
> ...


----------



## ferrelhadley (Oct 30, 2016)

> James Madden, forecaster for Exacta Weather,


Basically a charlatan. 
I think he is playing a mugs game like astrologers, make a prediction knowing there is a reasonable chance it vagueness will pan out. Over the past few years our winters have had one of three patterns. The "jet stream" (its one of four on the planet, our one is the nothern or boreal polar jet stream) seems to be getting much bigger waves in it and these waves seem to be getting stuck in place. So when its stuck with a big dip going below us, the cool Arctic air reaches us giving us a cold winter like 2011. When it goes above us and gets stuck we have a warm winter like the last one. And if it gets stuck on top of us we get the vicious "storm factory" winter we had in 2013. 

There is a lot of debate about what is going one small group headed by Mike Lockwood thinking a change in the amount of UV from the Sun might be influencing the upper atmosphere. Thing is the stratosphere is dominated by the UV heating of ozone so if there is a link between stratosphere temperature and the polar jet streams then this is likely to have some influence. Others point to ocean anomalies in high latitudes like the Pacific Warm Blob that is thought to have had a major influence on the recent major drought in California and the very worrying Atlantic Cold Blob may also have a big influence on the path of the polar jet, why the cold blob is very worrying is that Ramstorf and Mann think it may be caused by run off from the Greenland melting and may be slowing the North Atlantic Drift. This is something we need to be aware of and watching. Really watching. The popular explanation promoted by the more "excitable" blogs is the one from Jenny Francis who suggests loss of Arctic sea ice is influencing the jet. 

Lots of ifs, lots of buts, lots of maybes but if their has been a change to the flow of our jet stream, then predicting a colder than recent average winter is possibly likely to be right about 40% of the time and that with no physical model or predictive skill. The odds go up if you get a cold period in a warmer winter. Mugs game. 

The real amazing stuff is coming from the Met Office where they have had some incredible predictions that have saved lives. Good example is the Xaver Storm that had a similar track and tides to the famous 1953 storm, it even managed to break some of its storm surge records. Planning and preparation meant there were two fatalities in the UK. Handwaving about "cold winter"? Astrology. Being able to nail the track of a potentially deadly European Windstorm days ahead, science.


----------



## Sirena (Oct 30, 2016)

StoneRoad said:


> We (as in Cumbria) got such a pasting from the stormy downpours last year that It might be a nice change for a small amount of snow - but hopefully not too cold - compared to soggy ground and flooding.


Didn't that lead to the great ginger biscuit shortage as the only ginger factory in the UK was flooded-out in Cumbria ?


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 30, 2016)

yep, for the second time ! ironically, the same premises also make "water biscuits"
and the county lost several bridges, swept away by floodwater - and many other more or less badly damaged ...


----------



## 2hats (Nov 1, 2016)

The latest Met Office outlooks point to the next three months looking like being both drier than average and the temperature probably below average. A blocking high towards to the NW/N is more likely (MO model and others agree) and this would tend to cut off the windy and wet conveyor belt of Atlantic winter storms that have been not untypical of winters of late and instead feed in colder air from the north and east.

This is consistent with the circumstances we experience when a weak (or next to no) La Niña is in effect, as appears to be the case right now. Modelling also suggests the stratospheric polar vortex will not be able to establish itself during this period (and so a blocking high is also favoured).

In summary they state that there is "an increased risk of cold weather impacts in this (Nov-Jan) early part of the winter".


----------



## ferrelhadley (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 19, 2016)

Going to be a bit windy on the South Coast later! 

"Gusts of up to 80mph will affect the coasts of this region until the early hours, with 50-60mph gusts inland."

2hats brogdale - any more on this?


----------



## 2hats (Nov 19, 2016)

"Storm Angus"... Wet and windy over the next three days - highest winds tonight, overnight and again very windy overnight Monday into Tuesday. Both GFS and ECMWF models agree. High resolution mesoscale model suggests tonight's winds arriving Hampshire around 0200 and progressing east along the southern coast (confined to quite close to the coast), finishing bothering Sussex/Kent around lunchtime. Extended front of heavy rain accompanying it tends to push further inland.




Metoffice warnings:




GFS is currently teasing with a little snow the first weekend in December:


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Nov 19, 2016)

Essex is so crap not even bad weather will come here. Snow's all up norf & by the time westerly gales get here they are just a breeze.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 19, 2016)

SaskiaJayne said:


> Essex is so crap not even bad weather will come here. Snow's all up norf & by the time westerly gales get here they are just a breeze.



That must be well shit


----------



## Ground Elder (Nov 19, 2016)

SaskiaJayne said:


> Essex is so crap not even bad weather will come here. Snow's all up norf & by the time westerly gales get here they are just a breeze.


It wasn't until I moved from Essex that I realised what weather actually was


----------



## trashpony (Nov 19, 2016)

I have piled all the garden chairs onto the trampoline and put stuff aside that may blow away. 

Winds of close to 60mph are forecast for the early hours. I predict very little sleep as my bedroom faces south and I shall be stemming the lashing rain that will be gushing through my badly constructed windows


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 19, 2016)

http://www.brightonandhovenews.org/...-hove-tonight-amber-weather-warning-in-place/

Angus! 

Glad to hear that the City Council in Brighton & Hove have opened up emergency accommodation for the homeless. Why this can't be fucking open 24/7 365 days I don't know!

http://www.homeless.org.uk/sites/de...WEP Operational Protocol 10-11 Brighton_0.pdf


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 19, 2016)

For change, I don't think my neck of the woods is going to get much of a look-in at Angus. But we'll see - I'm sure that something will turn up later on.

Best of luck to anyone affected by Angus - hope that the precautions work.


----------



## sealion (Nov 19, 2016)

Mr.Bishie said:


> http://www.brightonandhovenews.org/...-hove-tonight-amber-weather-warning-in-place/
> 
> Angus!
> 
> ...


That's good news! It's bloody horrible down here today.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 19, 2016)

earth :: a global map of wind, weather, and ocean conditions

This is cool


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 19, 2016)

trashpony said:


> earth :: a global map of wind, weather, and ocean conditions
> 
> This is cool



Love those maps!  But looking like I'll be busy clearing up fallen trees in the pissing rain come Monday!


----------



## bluescreen (Nov 19, 2016)

I love the Nullschool animations. You can look all over the earth and zoom in.


----------



## trashpony (Nov 19, 2016)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Love those maps!  But looking like I'll be busy clearing up fallen trees in the pissing rain come Monday!


I think so


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 19, 2016)

Has it hit land in the SW yet? Voley ?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Nov 19, 2016)

trashpony said:


> earth :: a global map of wind, weather, and ocean conditions
> 
> This is cool


I love these too. Quite beautifully hypnotic.


----------



## William of Walworth (Nov 19, 2016)

Too much dry weather in winter makes summer-obsessives like me fear a washout next summer .. using up our 'quota' of no/little rain conditions at the wrong time, may mean many mudbaths between May and October next year!   

Paranoid? Oh yes


----------



## iona (Nov 19, 2016)

Mr.Bishie said:


> http://www.brightonandhovenews.org/...-hove-tonight-amber-weather-warning-in-place/
> 
> Angus!
> 
> ...



They're apparently allowing dogs in now too (they supposedly always have, according to the person who checked for me, but that's definitely not what I was told back then  ) so I would've been inside tonight even if someone hadn't sorted me out a hotel room


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 19, 2016)

It really is fuckin wretched out there atm, & getting worse come 5am! Glad you're warm & dry my lovely. Penthouse of the Grand is it?


----------



## Voley (Nov 19, 2016)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Has it hit land in the SW yet? Voley ?


Absolutely lashing it down mate. Pretty windy too.


----------



## Looby (Nov 19, 2016)

It's pretty bad in Dorset, heavy rain and wind (which keeps setting off bloody car alarms).


----------



## kittyP (Nov 20, 2016)

It's suddenly got pretty windy and very rainy here in SW London. 
I have an attic flat and can hear it driving against the roof and windows


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Nov 20, 2016)

Strongest gusts set to hit the SE coast are between 5am - 6am!


----------



## pengaleng (Nov 20, 2016)

i only just found out there was a storm


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Nov 20, 2016)

Well I hope it's not too bad in London as I have loads of scaffolding up (although it has been secured) and plant pots sitting on top of plant pots


----------



## kebabking (Nov 20, 2016)

Quite a bit of hail and hill snow in mid-Wales on Saturday, the first lying snow was at Radnor, and it sat above the 600m contour line from Rhayader out through Devils Bridge.

Plynlimon (752m) had a reasonable coating from 650m or so, but it was pretty wet stuff. Ambient temperature was about 1c at 500m and -2c or so on the tops, but wind chill on the tops among the snow was severe and took it down to at least -10c. Everything had to be covered and taking gloves off to take a photo was something that started to really hurt after 40 seconds.

Once off the tops and out of the snow it seemed quite warm - it was baselayer and gore-tex time, and the wooly hat and gloves, as well as the over trousers got ditched. The rivers Hyddgen and Hengwn weren't in spate and were quite fordable - though a couple of inches deeper than my Yeti gaiters...


----------



## EastEnder (Nov 20, 2016)

I'm very disappointed with the storm's lacklustre performance in London. I was hoping for gales & torrential rain, not overcast & a bit damp...


----------



## bi0boy (Nov 20, 2016)

England is farting out of Kent atm:


----------



## isvicthere? (Nov 20, 2016)

Ground Elder said:


> It wasn't until I moved from Essex that I realised what weather actually was



Someone I used to know was sent to work in Australia for six months, and didn't like it. When I asked about it, he said, "It's like Essex in the sun."


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 20, 2016)

Ridiculous storms here (Portland / Weymouth) last night  Had to double up on mooring lines on boat and put out extra lines and fenders. Checked on her earlier and all good  

Incredible waves crashing on the rocks at Portland Bill earlier today, pics to follow


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Nov 20, 2016)

Listening to the shipping forecast last night there were a lot of gale 8 to storm force 10's along the south coast.   I thought of any shipping at sea and boats in harbour


----------



## davesgcr (Nov 21, 2016)

Terrible railway evening in Cornwall - the last day trains and the overnight sleeperr had delays up to 240 mins due to adhesion problems - some preceded by a brave man with a bucket of sand.

 Not a great deal better in the Garden of England yesterday evening , with huge delays due to rail conditions and sea spray around Dover ! 

But then you would expect me to put it all in the context of the railway...


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 21, 2016)

ha ha ! davesgcr - you've put it in terms of the affect on Railways and twentythreedom puts the same but in the boatie world, with Mr.Bishie wondering about clearing up the trees.
I hope everybody "Doon sooth" is OK, Angus was a tad violent for the first effort this year. (Excluding the Welsh and Midlands "tornadoes" earlier in the week).
It has been quite calm - if very frosty this morning - up here by Hadrian's Wall, and was very sunny yesterday ...


----------



## weltweit (Nov 21, 2016)

Pissing down here, and ominously, the river is rising.


----------



## cantsin (Nov 21, 2016)

fair bit of flooding here in N Devon, central town Braunton got it again over the weekend, and rivers seem to be rising again


----------



## keybored (Nov 21, 2016)

Whitchurch Lane, Bristol.

This is near the studios where Noel Edmonds films Deal or No Deal, so I suspect God is involved here.


----------



## Dogsauce (Nov 21, 2016)

davesgcr said:


> Terrible railway evening in Cornwall - the last day trains and the overnight sleeperr had delays up to 240 mins due to adhesion problems - some preceded by a brave man with a bucket of sand.
> 
> Not a great deal better in the Garden of England yesterday evening , with huge delays due to rail conditions and sea spray around Dover !
> 
> But then you would expect me to put it all in the context of the railway...



That's what happens when you stick lightweight engines under the floor of carriages rather than stick a dirty heavy loco on the front (with the exception of the sleeper I guess which will still do it the old school way)


----------



## davesgcr (Nov 21, 2016)

Dogsauce said:


> That's what happens when you stick lightweight engines under the floor of carriages rather than stick a dirty heavy loco on the front (with the exception of the sleeper I guess which will still do it the old school way)



Granted - HST power cars are pretty light (about 43 tons) - compared to the 105 tons or so of a class 47 type engine - but the conditions seemed to have been much worse than normal - horrible leaf fall residue everywhere at the moment - and not many nice , heavy freight trains down there these days (which tend to help clean muck of the rails IF they can keep moving) .......


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 21, 2016)

Does that mean we've got all the RHTT stock up here ?
One set was bombing along the Cumbrian line recently, and another "washed" the roof on the workshop a couple of weeks ago ...


----------



## Libertad (Nov 21, 2016)

StoneRoad said:


> Does that mean we've got all the RHTT stock up here ?
> One set was bombing along the Cumbrian line recently, and another "washed" the roof on the workshop a couple of weeks ago ...



Not all:
RHTT


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Nov 21, 2016)

Libertad said:


> Not all:
> RHTT


Useful little engines


----------



## twentythreedom (Nov 21, 2016)

After torrential rain this rainbow appeared over weymouth seafront earlier today


----------



## NoXion (Nov 21, 2016)

Slight double rainbow from the looks of it. Find the pot of gold fast!


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 21, 2016)

thats the symbol that god used to promise he would never flood the earth again after Noah and the great flood. So he's clearly been reneging on his words as usual, ffs he's smoten japan with a tidal wave again


----------



## teqniq (Nov 21, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> thats the symbol that god used to promise he would never flood the earth again after Noah and the great flood. So he's clearly been reneging on his words as usual, ffs he's smoten japan with a tidal wave again


Is smoten even a real word? I like it anyway. God has a smite button on his computer according to the genius that is Garry Larson.


----------



## bluescreen (Nov 21, 2016)

He smites. He smote. He has smitten.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 21, 2016)

but slayed or slew eh?


----------



## bluescreen (Nov 21, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> but slayed or slew eh?


Very irregular. 
I haven't heard smoten before but it reminds me of gotten - once common but now regional and largely US, and coming back. Smite is such a grand word, it needs using more. And smoten. Lots of things need being smoten.


----------



## Libertad (Nov 21, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> but slayed or slew eh?



Slewen?


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 22, 2016)

Libertad said:


> Slewen?


slaine


----------



## bluescreen (Nov 22, 2016)

Sláinte!


----------



## kebabking (Nov 22, 2016)

Quite a bit of low level damage in sunny Worcestershire on Monday morning - fences, branches, the odd shed roof...

Even Chez Kebab suffered, a bit of trellis came down. No loss though, I've always hated it but my views hold little weight in such matters. The Lord, he heard me, and He used His might and majesty to smote shit garden decoration. Praise Him, praise Him with much praise.


----------



## davesgcr (Nov 22, 2016)

About 3 inches depth of fallen leaves down the garden and about 1 cwt of apples - more apples to process !


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 22, 2016)

We must have had about the same - the leaves will probably get raked up next week, meantime the worms can have a go ...
As for the apples; Been making apple and ginger jam with my windfalls, as well as the usual pies/crumbles and puree to freeze. Last batch of jam has turned out a bit hotter than planned, but nice on toast.


----------



## davesgcr (Nov 22, 2016)

StoneRoad said:


> We must have had about the same - the leaves will probably get raked up next week, meantime the worms can have a go ...
> As for the apples; Been making apple and ginger jam with my windfalls, as well as the usual pies/crumbles and puree to freeze. Last batch of jam has turned out a bit hotter than planned, but nice on toast.



As well as all that  - two batches of chutney (one very hot indeed) - and copious amounts given away. Best crop ever.....I reckon over 60% of leaves down in the last 48 hours.....(which is no bad thing)


----------



## StoneRoad (Nov 22, 2016)

I like chutney, but am forbidden to make it - my housemates can't stand the smell ...


----------



## bi0boy (Jan 11, 2017)

Massive blizzards* tomorrow night apparently. Winter is here etc...

*or rain, or perhaps just a touch of frost


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 11, 2017)

I love it that this thread gets bumped every time there's slight adverse weather forecast.


----------



## Lurdan (Jan 11, 2017)

but... but... but...


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 11, 2017)

It has been ridiculously windy here all day, since last night. I'm getting mildly irked now.


----------



## Lurdan (Jan 11, 2017)




----------



## lizzieloo (Jan 11, 2017)

I predict much over egging.


----------



## weltweit (Jan 11, 2017)

I predict that if there is any snow, there will be :

*!TRAFFIC CHAOS!*


----------



## lizzieloo (Jan 11, 2017)

Put your postcode in to see if you might just survive the next coupla days 

Will it snow? Snow risk forecast - Netweather.tv


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 11, 2017)

*shakes fist at sky*

come on


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jan 11, 2017)

Lurdan said:


>


----------



## 2hats (Jan 11, 2017)

All in the north on higher ground thus far.


----------



## bi0boy (Jan 12, 2017)

lizzieloo said:


> Put your postcode in to see if you might just survive the next coupla days



Only if you be aware of those days though!


----------



## lizzieloo (Jan 12, 2017)

Heathrow have cancelled flights already


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 12, 2017)

Potential for storm surge in the North Sea to affect Lincolnshire ...

Lincolnshire coast storm surge warning leads to military help - BBC News

I suspect that *some* parts of the media are somewhat over-egging the pudding, in order to avoid the "we didn't get any warning" whinging when the snow/flooding/winds do the usual levels of damage.

I tend to look at the Met Office for my forecasts / warnings and then out of the window (and my own barometer !)


----------



## weltweit (Jan 12, 2017)

No sign of snow yet in the South West, cold and rain but not snowing.

Perhaps later.


----------



## elbows (Jan 12, 2017)

Here in the middle of the midlands it looks like we might run out of precipitation before it gets cold enough.


----------



## Ax^ (Jan 12, 2017)

No snow plenty of rain I feel cheated 

Give me my snow 

*Shakes fist at sky*


----------



## brogdale (Jan 12, 2017)

Croydon snow.


----------



## Lurdan (Jan 13, 2017)

It's all going pear shaped ! Send out the forecaster IN THE WINTER COAT


----------



## kebabking (Jan 13, 2017)

Snow, Worcester.

Snow, M5 from Worcester to Cheltenham.

Snow, shitloads in the hills of mid-Wales and the Brecon beacons yesterday. Twas fucking knobbing....

(Michelin Cross Climates muthafukas!)


----------



## J Ed (Jan 13, 2017)

Nice bit of snow here atm in West Mids


----------



## elbows (Jan 13, 2017)

J Ed said:


> Nice bit of snow here atm in West Mids



Yes, same here where the west mids meets the east. My location got a litle dusting overnight and now there is more falling including horizontal snow. The walk to work will be refreshing!


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 13, 2017)

Maybe an inch of snow here (just South of Hadrian's Wall; on the nw tip of the Pennines) and quite cold. Not enough of the white stuff to be disruptive, unless you have to work in it.

Watching the news about storm surge from the North Sea with concerns. I have mates in several of the areas with warnings.

Wonder why these storm surges seem to coincide with "spring" tides (Full Moon at the weekend ...)


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 13, 2017)

StoneRoad said:


> Maybe an inch of snow here (just South of Hadrian's Wall; on the nw tip of the Pennines) and quite cold. Not enough of the white stuff to be disruptive, unless you have to work in it.
> 
> Watching the news about storm surge from the North Sea with concerns. I have mates in several of the areas with warnings.
> 
> Wonder why these storm surges seem to coincide with "spring" tides (Full Moon at the weekend ...)


Is there more likelihood of a depression at a full moon?


----------



## Geri (Jan 13, 2017)

Very snowy when I looked out of the window at 6.15! Not so much now.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 13, 2017)

lizzieloo said:


> Heathrow have cancelled flights already



Have they still not bought a fucking snow plough?


----------



## ferrelhadley (Feb 4, 2017)

An absolute brute is brewing up in the Atlantic atm. Looks like it will hit Ireland and west coast of Scotland on Tuesday. Pressure to hit a minimum of 937mb! Possibly 90-100mph winds although the worst seems to be missing the UK\Ireland.


----------



## StoneRoad (Feb 4, 2017)

Overnight Thursday / Friday was very windy, and last night seemed as if it was going to be a repeat - but the wind wasn't so bad, at least I got some sleep. Some colour in the clouds pre-sunrise, and now less cloudy than I expected.


----------



## 2hats (Feb 4, 2017)

ferrelhadley said:


> An absolute brute is brewing up in the Atlantic atm. Looks like it will hit Ireland and west coast of Scotland on Tuesday. Pressure to hit a minimum of 937mb! Possibly 90-100mph winds although the worst seems to be missing the UK\Ireland.


Driven along on a strong jet:

The GFS essentially agrees with the ECM output and pegs that sinking to 938mb (winds up to 150 km/h out over the ocean, gusting up to 100-110km/h in the far NW UK/Eire seen in GFS/mesoscale models). But a growing Azores high, extending into the Iberian peninsula and over France, plus a large, strong Scandinavian high will block and drive that low pressure increasingly northwards towards Iceland. The models have those constraining the stronger winds to the W and far NW. The GFS then suggests that that Scandi high will come to bring drier, colder weather from the E in the second half of next week, with noticeable wind chill.


----------



## William of Walworth (Feb 6, 2017)

All these High Pressure impulses are working far too bloody hard at this time of this current year IMO 

Can High Pressure just go and bugger off from anywhere near the UK until after Easter? And then can some much stronger High Pressure stick around until early to mid October? Please?

I'm paranoid about us 'using up' our High Pressure 'quota' ahead of when we *really* need it. Summer not Winter 

( 2hats ferrelhadley  )


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 11, 2017)

gentlegreen said:


> *'Spanish plume' brings hot and humid weather to south and eastern England *
> Met Office downplays possibility of *tornadoes* but says London could reach 30C on Saturday, with cooler weather in Scotland and thunderstorms in east Wales
> 
> 'Spanish plume' brings hot and humid weather to south and eastern England


And again - apparently the tail end of some hurricane or other ...


----------



## 2hats (Oct 11, 2017)

Not looking that dramatic - a bit of warm air and some strong winds on the card next week. Handwavingly (ie take with a pinch of salt this far out)...

The ECM has a storm system moving NE in the very far NW over the next couple of days. Then next week, remains of a hurricane running up W coast of Ireland late Monday into Tuesday, so windy there and it might trigger squalls in the Irish Sea. Some warm air looks like it will be drawn up from the south by that system feeding higher temperatures in parts of SE England over the weekend and Monday. A separate storm out of the Bay of Biscay moving NE is modelled to produce gales in the Channel later in the day a week on Wednesday and into the N Sea overnight the following day, Thursday. That has quite heavy rain associated with it in S and E England. Strong winds following in from the west more generally after that.

The GFS broadly agrees with the ECM but places the effects of the ex-hurricane a little further east. It doesn’t (yet) resolve the (week on) Wed/Thurs storm in the eastern channel/north sea but has strong winds off the back of the ex-hurricane (loiter to the WNW off the coast of Ireland) moving in from the west to much of southern England around a week on Thursday.

e2a: GFS temperature anomaly charts point to it being warmer than average until around Wednesday next week. A fairly strong W-E jet stream driving into the Bay of Biscay by then looks like it will help cut off feeds of milder air from the S.


----------



## Poi E (Oct 11, 2017)

So crap weather, then.


----------



## 2hats (Oct 11, 2017)

Varied. Welcome to the British Isles.


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 11, 2017)

Rain, wind and yet more rain. Seems like that is all we are going to get this morning.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Oct 11, 2017)




----------



## 2hats (Oct 11, 2017)

Not something you often see issued for this corner of the Atlantic:








Selection of HWRF/ECM/GFS/UKMET/other tracks:


----------



## ferrelhadley (Oct 11, 2017)

2hats said:


> Not something you often see issued for this corner of the Atlantic:


Hurricane Faith - Wikipedia
Faith retained tropical storm characteristics north of Scotland



For the general reader, a tropical storm* relies on convection driven by the phase of water vapour to liquid and ice, this releases heat and pull up huge thermals. These rising thermals pull in air and moisture from the surface at great speed (the winds), its essentially a series of thunderstorms that organise together to create a megathunder storm so big the winds towards the center "spin" from the Coriolis effect. 
Or big storms (European Wind Storms) are usually caused when cold front and warm fronts interact the cold air drives the warm air up and this cools the warmer air which forms into clouds and you get a lot of wind.








You need very warm sea water for there to be enough moisture for the first, in this case it seems it will likely hold onto enough moisture far enough north for it to retain the shape of a tropical storm. 
*that is all tropical storms, hurricanes, typhoons and tropical cyclones.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 12, 2017)

well it's close ...


----------



## elbows (Oct 12, 2017)

Not much change to Ophelia modelling yet as best I can tell, in part because as expected it has not moved much in 24 hours.


----------



## 2hats (Oct 12, 2017)

Latest runs have some models edging it east closer towards land, though the GFS has it out off the Irish west coast. Currently UKMO and NHC seem to be favouring that outcome in their forecasts.


The very latest ECM run has just moved it slightly east; it could be fun around Cork later on Monday.


----------



## 2hats (Oct 12, 2017)

Latest NHC update reporting Ophelia now a cat 2 hurricane with sustained winds of close to 100mph and higher gusts. Their projection has it looking uncomfortable for Ireland (note track is inching eastwards with each update):


----------



## 2hats (Oct 12, 2017)

ARPEGE model of peak wind gusts throughout the evolution of the storm system from now until early Monday evening…


Met Office currently going with:


----------



## elbows (Oct 13, 2017)

Oh what a surprise, it gave the Express a front page headline.

I love the fact they describe it as being the remnants of a category-1 hurricane, when as far as I'm aware it was actually upgraded to a category 2 hurricane on Thursday and is expected to remain a hurricane for a few days. They also describe it as hurtling across the North Atlantic, when in fact its been almost stationary or just meandering in recent days, although it is supposed to start moving at a more substantial rate soon.


----------



## elbows (Oct 13, 2017)

Latest forecast discussion. As expected it is now moving at a more appreciable rate.



> Hurricane Ophelia Discussion Number  19
> NWS National Hurricane Center Miami FL	   AL172017
> 500 PM AST Fri Oct 13 2017
> 
> ...



Hurricane Ophelia Forecast Discussion


----------



## elbows (Oct 14, 2017)

The spirit of this threads title is certainly alive and well.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 14, 2017)

Eh? 

It's summer again on Monday if you believe other sources


----------



## elbows (Oct 14, 2017)

twentythreedom said:


> Eh?
> 
> It's summer again on Monday if you believe other sources



Yeah, already very mild for this time of year. Not sure how much the extra degrees on Monday will make it feel like summer due to increased wind during Monday but yeah, even the hurricane-happy tabloids are acknowledging the heat too.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Oct 14, 2017)

Thought at some point it will change name to Brian. 

UK Storm Centre - Met Office Barometer


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 14, 2017)

Storm Brian 

Does it go Alan, Brian, Colin, Dave, Eric, Fred, Gary etc


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 14, 2017)

it's not a hurricane he is  a very naughty storm


----------



## elbows (Oct 14, 2017)

ferrelhadley said:


> Thought at some point it will change name to Brian.



Not sure it will....



> *UK AND US STORM NAMES?*
> To avoid any confusion over naming, if a storm is the remnants of a tropical storm or hurricane that has moved across the Atlantic, the well-established method of referring to it as, e.g. 'Ex-hurricane X' will continue.
> 
> We will only use names that have been officially designated by the National Weather Service in the US.



( from UK Storm Centre - Met Office Barometer )


----------



## 2hats (Oct 14, 2017)




----------



## 2hats (Oct 14, 2017)

Most north-easterly born major hurricane in recent history:




Wave heights of 15-20m on the cards :


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 14, 2017)

leaves this as a public service announcement,




> Video shows close call as airborne trampoline nearly hits man in Herriman


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 14, 2017)

2hats said:


> View attachment 117827



Lol...That's brilliant.
I think I'll print that off....for the onset of Hurricane Ophelia as she is heading for Ireland and due to impact early Monday morning. It'll be category 3...according to met eireann...so not a hurricane force but still...they've issued a red alert weather warning along the  southwest and west coast ..


----------



## 2hats (Oct 14, 2017)

There is a small chance it could make category 4 in the coming hours, but by the time it reaches the Irish coast it won't be category anything as it won't technically be a hurricane (as mentioned up thread, I think it was, the underlying processes propelling a hurricane don't exist at these latitudes; it's a different set of processes driving it and they conspire to pull it apart). However it will, for a short time, still produce winds equivalent to hurricane force. Possibilities of sting jets forming on the back (S/SW) side of the storm system exist (hints appearing in some model runs) so worth nailing things down and taking cover. Storm surges around high tide later in the afternoon Monday might be interesting.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 14, 2017)

2hats said:


> There is a small chance it could make category 4 in the coming hours, but by the time it reaches the Irish coast it won't be category anything as it won't technically be a hurricane (as mentioned up thread, I think it was, the underlying processes propelling a hurricane don't exist at these latitudes; it's a different set of processes driving it and they conspire to pull it apart). However it will, for a short time, still produce winds equivalent to hurricane force. Possibilities of sting jets forming on the back (S/SW) side of the storm system exist (hints appearing in some model runs) so worth nailing things down and taking cover. Storm surges around high tide later in the afternoon Monday might be interesting.



All along the west and southwest coast has been issued a red alert warning...they've stopped school buses running on Monday and schools in many areas will be closed. Expecting some serious waves here...


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 15, 2017)

I'm going to have fun cycling home on Monday with a 40MPH wind in my face


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 15, 2017)

80mph here apparently tomorrow afternoon


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 15, 2017)

gentlegreen said:


> I'm going to have fun cycling home on Monday with a 40MPH wind in my face



40MPH Againsterley!


----------



## 2hats (Oct 15, 2017)

Mesoscale model wind gusts Monday into Tuesday (mph).


----------



## binka (Oct 15, 2017)

2hats can you be more specific about what time this will hit Altrincham, Sale, Manchester tomorrow and exactly how strong the winds will be? Need to decide if I'm going on the tram to work tomorrow instead of my motorbike. Getting up 45 minutes earlier than normal on a Monday morning ffs might just phone in sick


----------



## planetgeli (Oct 15, 2017)

Fuck. Kinda splatters south west Wales. Will I have a school to go to and a house with a roof to come home to?


----------



## 2hats (Oct 15, 2017)

binka said:


> 2hats can you be more specific about what time this will hit Altrincham, Sale, Manchester tomorrow and exactly how strong the winds will be? Need to decide if I'm going on the tram to work tomorrow instead of my motorbike. Getting up 45 minutes earlier than normal on a Monday morning ffs might just phone in sick


Can't provide a precise time. Winds noticeable from around 8/9am there but looks like it will really pick up in the afternoon making the commute home interesting, I suspect. But it really depends on rate of transition from tropical cyclone to extra-tropical storm which will see the strong winds footprint spread out in the final stages en route to becoming just a depression.

I'll be looking at the radar for signs of squalls, tornadic formation, sting jets.


----------



## binka (Oct 15, 2017)

2hats said:


> Can't provide a precise time. Winds noticeable from around 8/9am there but looks like it will really pick up in the afternoon making the commute home interesting, I suspect. But it really depends on rate of transition from tropical cyclone to extra-tropical storm which will see the strong winds footprint spread out in the final stages en route to becoming just a depression.
> 
> I'll be looking at the radar for signs of squalls, tornadic formation, sting jets.


Thanks I'll keep checking. I'm ok with gusts around 40 but if it gets to 50+ I reckon I'll be fucked


----------



## 2hats (Oct 15, 2017)

Modelling suggests the hurricane will draw Saharan dust up over parts of the UK tonight along with the unseasonably warm air.


----------



## Barking_Mad (Oct 15, 2017)

24c in West Yorkshire this afternoon.


----------



## 2hats (Oct 15, 2017)

Latest data/observations within the last hour suggest the hurricane is (in line with modelling) now losing structure and gradually coming apart as it hits the colder waters of the north Atlantic and is exposed to more wind shear.

Winds are still going to pack a punch tomorrow though.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 15, 2017)

Just listened to the weather warnings and coastal marine weather forecast for around here tomorrow. 
Force 10 and 11 by afternoon with hurricane force gusts. The eye of the hurricane/ storm is due to hit coastal counties of west Cork, Kerry, Clare, and Galway and then on up to the north west.  The rest of the country is to have very high winds up to force 8 and 9.

Hoping the roof stays put. And walls. The last bad storm in 2014 knocked a block wall down in the garden and the shed roof came off. 

Fingers crossed...


----------



## 2hats (Oct 15, 2017)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> The eye of the hurricane/ storm


What eye?


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 15, 2017)

Well rte radio announced about 45 minutes ago that  the ex hurricane ophelia would be hitting us along the south west coast and to prepare  for damaging winds up to force 12......the reporter used the term "eye".....they are forecasting winds of 140 to 170 km per hour along the coast....
Confusing.....


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 15, 2017)

The Telegraph has a little prediction video thingy, and it looks like the worst here (Stoke) is going to be around tea time, just in time for rush hour. Of course, a lot of people are going to go to work as normal because it won't be too bad in the morning, and then get caught out.


----------



## hipipol (Oct 15, 2017)

Fuckin boilin down ere Geffrey, sweats pouring twixt me cheeks like Vicrotia Falls in the fuckin rainy season - bring on the wind and rain - manly cold and suffering is my chosen fate......
Sod this, why Hurricane envy, just cos the Yanks have had loads lately....
Is this a contest?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 15, 2017)

twentythreedom said:


> Storm Brian
> 
> Does it go Alan, Brian, Colin, Dave, Eric, Fred, Gary etc



They do go alphabetically but go male-female-male name and so on. In these more enlightened times I guess they will need to just go for names like Shirley, Sandy etc.


----------



## 2hats (Oct 15, 2017)

Track shifting eastwards* more on latest advisories. Could bring stronger winds than expected across more of mainland UK.

* perhaps the European high which has been holding it back is showing signs of weakening a little.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 15, 2017)

2hats said:


> Modelling suggests the hurricane will draw Saharan dust up over parts of the UK tonight along with the unseasonably warm air.
> View attachment 117871



I have a sheet of projection screen fabric and access to microscopists at work  ...


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 15, 2017)

gentlegreen said:


> I have a sheet of projection screen fabric ...




Well...as the ad says...'one sheet does plenty'.


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 15, 2017)

Not looking forward to this next couple of days ... I may be in the "centre of Britain" rather than on the West Coast of Ireland & Scotland, but my mate's boat is in Whitehaven.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 15, 2017)

'The worst storm in 50 years' - Schools closed and flights cancelled as Hurricane Ophelia barrels down on Ireland - Independent.ie

"*HURRICANE Ophelia will be the most severe weather event to his this country since Hurricane Debbie hit in 1961 - resulting in 15 deaths - Met Eireann has warned."
*
Yikes*..*


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 15, 2017)

2hats said:


> Track shifting eastwards* more on latest advisories. Could bring stronger winds than expected across more of mainland UK.
> 
> * perhaps the European high which has been holding it back is showing signs of weakening a little.



Any tips on trying to convince someone to stay at home?


----------



## elbows (Oct 15, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Any tips on trying to convince someone to stay at home?



Where abouts and when? Can lay it on thick but need to maintain some credibility so location within uk & time matters.

Or just rely on the dent in Gordon Kayes head and stuff like that.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 15, 2017)

Glad the Fastnet Race isn't this weekend


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 15, 2017)

elbows said:


> Where abouts and when? Can lay it on thick but need to maintain some credibility so location within uk & time matters.
> 
> Or just rely on the dent in Gordon Kayes head and stuff like that.



Stoke-on-Trent. Birmingham Mail says we're just in the amber warning area. Him indoors is due to be getting back from work on the train at around 5.30pm, which seems to be more or less when the worst is coming. He's got a 20 minute walk from the station to home, but has conceded if it's 'bad' he'll get a cab. That's if the train makes it, lol (from Derby, which shouldn't be too bad when he's leaving). 

It's probably just me worrying too much. idk.


----------



## kebabking (Oct 15, 2017)

Is it wrong that I shall be using tomorrow to wash and dry my duvets and a couple of rucksacks that smell a lot like death?

If you see some anguished posts from Worcester tomorrow evening, you are free deduce that I'm an idiot...


----------



## elbows (Oct 15, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Stoke-on-Trent. Birmingham Mail says we're just in the amber warning area. Him indoors is due to be getting back from work on the train at around 5.30pm, which seems to be more or less when the worst is coming. He's got a 20 minute walk from the station to home, but has conceded if it's 'bad' he'll get a cab. That's if the train makes it, lol (from Derby, which shouldn't be too bad when he's leaving).
> 
> It's probably just me worrying too much. idk.



Ta for the info. I guess it depends how you normally approach weather warnings associated with the storms we often get at this time of year. I think you are on the very edge of the yellow warning zone, not amber, and at this stage for your location I don't think there is any reason to treat this any differently to any other seasonal storm.

A big reason for these warning systems is to alert people to possible travel etc disruption, and to give planners of various events and services the opportunity to cancel things that may not be compatible with energetic wind. Yes they want to save lives too but aside from people avoiding events, activities and places that are seriously risky in stormy conditions of one sort or another, its kind of hard to minimise the extremely small but real risk of being injured or killed by the weather when going about normal daily travel etc. eg I like to think I am being vigilant when its windy but I doubt it really ends up making much difference to my chances of having an accident.


----------



## 2hats (Oct 15, 2017)

NW Wales looking to be at risk now. Track looking like it might push further to the east. Ups the numbers across the mainland but NW & N more so.


----------



## not a trot (Oct 15, 2017)

Won't be putting the bins out tomorrow night as they're likely to go into fucking orbit.


----------



## elbows (Oct 15, 2017)

Found a bunch of my old weather bookmarks.

Forgot how much I enjoy the range of time covered and visual quality of the cloud satellite images on the following site - gives a nice sense of a broader picture and can certainly see Ophelia getting its wiggle on and then starting to rapidly lose its shape.

Satellitt: Europa – Yr


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 15, 2017)

Fuck.
Red alert for the whole counrry.


----------



## mx wcfc (Oct 15, 2017)

Hang on in there Bubbles.  Doesn't look good.


----------



## Mab (Oct 15, 2017)

Here in Ontario Canada high winds all day though dying down and rain has stopped. Remember if bad where you are, heavy pot over the head and under cellar laundry tub.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 15, 2017)

Got all the plant pots indoors...I think....
Going to charge phones now and find a flaahligjt....


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 15, 2017)

I was thinking of buying a trampoline from Argos just to see how that smug bastard over the back fence likes it when half of it lands in his yard!


----------



## ferrelhadley (Oct 15, 2017)

As with all these storms, godspeed those in its path. 

If you have not, get some bottled water and canned foods you can eat for a couple of days cold. At worst you are a few Euros down and some spag bol to deal with. 

Stay in doors and enjoy some video games or if the power goes dig out the Christmas board games. 

The storm is gone in a day unless you are at risk of flooding. 

It should be no stronger than a big "European Windstorm" we are kind of used too though the storm surge and rainfall are likely to be much bigger (I have not checked but its the norm).
If you are in a flood risk area check up on evacuation plans and tide times (if the later is relevant).

Hopefully we will be laughing at the hype by Tuesday


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 15, 2017)

ferrelhadley said:


> As with all these storms, godspeed those in its path.
> 
> If you have not, get some bottled water and canned foods you can eat for a couple of days cold. At worst you are a few Euros down and some spag bol to deal with.
> 
> ...



I hope they have it wrong....
Force 12 winds sound to be very scary...plus a risk of tornados. 

Plenty water and beans...and cards.

Fingers crossed the damage wont be bad.


----------



## Tankus (Oct 15, 2017)

Toying with the idea of taking my camera into work ...then driving down at the end of the day straight after  to Porthcawl to get some lighthouse shots....

I would love to get some like this






But ..TBH ...the 30mph winds expected , aint going to cut it ....?


----------



## ferrelhadley (Oct 15, 2017)

Tankus said:


> Toying with the idea of taking my camera into work ...then driving down at the end of the day straight after  to Porthcawl to get some lighthouse shots....


Seriously check storm surge and wave forecasts for your location before making any plans. 
This is a very unusual storm and track for this part of the world. Be doubly safe.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 15, 2017)

Just been to the marina to put some extra secure lines on my boat in anticipation of some strong southerlys


----------



## ferrelhadley (Oct 15, 2017)

Model charts for 10.0 W, 53.2 N (Gusts, 3h) | ECMWF/Global Euro HD (10 days)


----------



## mx wcfc (Oct 15, 2017)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> Got all the plant pots indoors...I think....
> Going to charge phones now and find a flaahligjt....



plants?  plants?  Just make sure your Docs are safe.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 15, 2017)

Tankus said:


> Toying with the idea of taking my camera into work ...then driving down at the end of the day straight after  to Porthcawl to get some lighthouse shots....
> 
> I would love to get some like this
> 
> ...



The forecast keeps changing. It's now saying 50mph by teatime tomorrow here in the east midlands and we're well clear of the path of the storm.

If it's ludicrously windy maybe think about avoiding any kind of sea front area?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 15, 2017)

My dad who lives on top of a cliff in Cornwall will no doubt be out in his hat and wellies thrilling at the numbers on the little weather station thingy he's got mounted on his garden fence


----------



## weepiper (Oct 15, 2017)

I'm finding it hard to get that aerated about this one tbh  I mean I'll be taking the bus to work and back instead of riding my bike. But yellow wind warnings are ten a penny for us even in Edinburgh and amber ones are not particularly unusual for Scotland. Red is a big deal, I can only remember us having one red warning for Edinburgh, that was Hurricane Bawbag - Wikipedia


----------



## ferrelhadley (Oct 15, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> The forecast keeps changing. It's now saying 50mph by teatime tomorrow here in the east midlands and we're well clear of the path of the storm.
> 
> If it's ludicrously windy maybe think about avoiding any kind of sea front area?


They seriously speed up as they move north (or south). Due to their compact nature compared with the big European Windstorms a model being 100 mile out can have a very significant impact on local windspeeds. More over as they spin counter clockwise in the north the eastern side tends to be significantly faster and they move to higher latitudes and thus speeds (of the storm not its winds).
This is not the kind of windstorm we are used too. Also a lot of the "skill" (ability to predict) on these models comes from the number of storms they have tracked, they have tracked very few this far north. 

Its a real good day to be cautious and enjoy some indoor entertainment if you are in the cone of uncertainty.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Oct 15, 2017)

weepiper said:


> I'm finding it hard to get that aerated about this one tbh  I mean I'll be taking the bus to work and back instead of riding my bike. But yellow wind warnings are ten a penny for us even in Edinburgh and amber ones are not particularly unusual for Scotland. Red is a big deal, I can only remember us having one red warning for Edinburgh, that was Hurricane Bawbag - Wikipedia


Hitting Ireland should cut off moisture, be cold and have  big ground friction impact, going over the Irish Sea will be sucking up very non tropcial storm waters (they need to be about 26C). Its going to be a relatively week, extratropical storm by Edinburgh. 

South westerly Ireland (and parts pf Britain) on the other hand are going to get an utter gubbing.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 15, 2017)

mx wcfc said:


> plants?  plants?  Just make sure your Docs are safe.



Ha ha....


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 15, 2017)

ferrelhadley said:


> South westerly Ireland (and parts pf Britain) on the other hand are going to get an utter gubbing.



I'm freaking out a bit  now....I hope the house can take whatever this brings.
I've a small cupboard under the stairs...might move in there til Tuesday....with my kindle and a bag of crisps.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Oct 15, 2017)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> I'm freaking out a bit  now....I hope the house can take whatever this brings.
> I've a small cupboard under the stairs...might move in there til Tuesday....with my kindle and a bag of crisps.


This might take a few tiles, depending where you are. But this is nowhere near strong enough to take down a brick house.

Avoid going outside after the winds pick up but settle in and the storm will blow over.

Met Eireann are very professional and they have full access to the worlds best models. NOAA, Met Office and the  European Centre for Medium-Range Weather Forecasts  have been working like mad on this. They are really the cream of the worlds weather modellers.

The most dangerous aspect of a storm like this has been that people did not know it was coming. You know, you have a plan, you will be safe.


----------



## elbows (Oct 15, 2017)

All schools in Northern Ireland to be closed on Monday:

All schools to close after storm warning


----------



## rekil (Oct 16, 2017)

No trampoline or livestock (cat died in May if that would've counted) but BINS SECURED. Blueshirt cunt.


----------



## 8den (Oct 16, 2017)

Drove to Limerick today to pick up dogs, and bring them to Dublin. My wife and son are going to stay with their grandparents for the storm and can't bring the dogs.  Worried about our fence and neighbours walls and trees etc....Was going to not bother going into work tomorrow but got an email asking me to come in. Fuck.


----------



## 8den (Oct 16, 2017)

I don't think we're equiped to handle this psychologically never mind physically. Trying to explain the concept of "too much rain" gets a "does not compute" from most Irish brains.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 16, 2017)

earth :: a global map of wind, weather, and ocean conditions

Live tracking of Ophelia here.
She's on her way and that eye looks like it's still there.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 16, 2017)

Looks like every bit of the country will be hit.


earth :: a global map of wind, weather, and ocean conditions


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 16, 2017)

Stay safe, Ireland peeps. 

Grey sky but nary a breeze in the West Midlands yet. Uncomfortably warm overnight compared to what it has been.


----------



## kebabking (Oct 16, 2017)

Yup, utterly still in worcestershire and north Gloucestershire at 7am.

My inner nerd went out to the cars last night - walking boots, waterproof jacket, full tank of fuel, headtorch, paper road map, phone chargers...


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 16, 2017)

earth :: a global map of wind, weather, and ocean conditions

...ophelia has made landfall.

Am prepared.
 




Docs are on....!!


----------



## cybershot (Oct 16, 2017)

Not much to show in Birmingham as of yet. Looks like winds will hit 40-50mph here by late morning and remain for perhaps 24 hours. I had tree's fall down in Doris in February. What speeds did that get up to, I remember sitting at work thinking it wasn't too bad then came home to my neighbour crying!!

I had the rest of the trees down in August, and am glad I now thought ahead.

Stay safe everyone, especially those right in the path.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 16, 2017)

2hats said:


> Modelling suggests the hurricane will draw Saharan dust up over parts of the UK tonight along with the unseasonably warm air.
> View attachment 117871


That figures. I had a rather mucky windscreen on the car this morning. And it was seriously warm.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 16, 2017)

It's warmer here in North Wales than it was in the summer. It's in the 20s with lovely warm breezes. Strange!


----------



## ferrelhadley (Oct 16, 2017)

https://magicseaweed.com/UK-Ireland-Wave-Buoys/1/?wave=true&wind=false&zoom=5&stationId=61763

https://magicseaweed.com/K1-Buoy-Wave-Buoy/61763/

K1 buoy (due west of Brittany) is showing pressure of 972mb and waveheight of 30 feet (9m).

Edited, just logged 36.5 feet at 8am gmt, that is 11 meters in new money.


----------



## 2hats (Oct 16, 2017)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> earth :: a global map of wind, weather, and ocean conditions
> 
> Live tracking of Ophelia here.
> She's on her way and that eye looks like it's still there.


That’s not a live map. It’s a forecast derived from a numerical model (GFS).


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 16, 2017)

2hats said:


> That’s not a live map. It’s a forecast derived from a numerical model (GFS).



Here's how to track Hurricane Ophelia in real time as it makes its way towards Ireland
Real time then....

"Using the Earth.NullSchool website, the storm can be tracked in real time.






Simply visit the website HERE to monitor the storm."

Semantics...how are ya... 

Blowing a fair bit here now......


----------



## existentialist (Oct 16, 2017)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> Here's how to track Hurricane Ophelia in real time as it makes its way towards Ireland
> Real time then....
> 
> "Using the Earth.NullSchool website, the storm can be tracked in real time.
> ...


TBF, it's a bit more than semantics. The nullschool website itself says "a visualization of global weather conditions forecast by supercomputers updated every three hours", so not live reports.

I think it's excellent, and makes a rather nice bit of eyecandy when there's nothing else on the screen, but it's definitely not a live tracking tool.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 16, 2017)

existentialist said:


> TBF, it's a bit more than semantics. The nullschool website itself says "a visualization of global weather conditions forecast by supercomputers updated every three hours", so not live reports.
> 
> I think it's excellent, and makes a rather nice bit of eyecandy when there's nothing else on the screen, but it's definitely not a live tracking tool.



Hence my "how are ya"...

Lol... 

Anyhoo....It's really getting windy now...a few trees down nearby...sirens going.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 16, 2017)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> Hence my "how are ya"...
> 
> Lol...


That must be a bit of Irish idiom that's passed me by, then


----------



## 2hats (Oct 16, 2017)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> Here's how to track Hurricane Ophelia in real time as it makes its way towards Ireland
> Real time then....


Clueless local journalist in cluelessness shocker.

No it’s not real time, it’s not live. It’s not even observed data. It’s a numerical forecast. The magicseaweed site mentioned above will provide near real time numbers and that’s the best you will get.

e2a: Another indicator of storm impact - I note increasing numbers of power outages being reported around Cork and other areas in the SW.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 16, 2017)

existentialist said:


> That must be a bit of Irish idiom that's passed me by, then



Lol....iiiiiii.

Bit like the hurricane then....passing you by.

I'm going to make a flask of coffee...and get ready for the worst of it. 
See ye all later....


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 16, 2017)

2hats said:


> Clueless local journalist in cluelessness shocker.
> 
> No it’s not real time, it’s not live. It’s not even observed data. It’s a numerical forecast. The magicseaweed site mentioned above will provide near real time numbers and that’s the best you will get.



Grand.. that helps .... 
I'll just look out the window


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 16, 2017)

Good luck bubblesmcgrath!


----------



## extra dry (Oct 16, 2017)

Has the roof blown off yet? then you know it is pretty windy.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## existentialist (Oct 16, 2017)

The Western Approaches are looking decidedly empty on marinetraffic.com! Presumably any ship that didn't have to be anywhere near there has scarpered.


----------



## 2hats (Oct 16, 2017)

People in the S/SE will get entertained later in the week - looking ahead, models suggest strong storms possible on Thursday and Friday nights in southern parts and along the channel, in particular Friday night into Saturday morning.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 16, 2017)

I'm keeping an eye on my monster brugmansia which is exposed to the south.
I'm glad I lashed it down a bit yesterday.


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 16, 2017)

Strange yellow skies here in Cardiff, on the very edge of the warning area. I think either the four horseman are approaching or it'll get quite blowy in a bit.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 16, 2017)

ferrelhadley said:


>




Lol


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 16, 2017)

Plumdaff said:


> Strange yellow skies here in Cardiff, on the very edge of the warning area. I think either the four horseman are approaching or it'll get quite blowy in a bit.


Yep, it's got a bit dark North of Bristol - perhaps it's all that Saharan dust ...


----------



## 2hats (Oct 16, 2017)

Plumdaff said:


> Strange yellow skies here in Cardiff, on the very edge of the warning area. I think either the four horseman are approaching or it'll get quite blowy in a bit.


Saharan dust.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 16, 2017)

Storm has been renamed...O'Phelia...


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 16, 2017)

So dark here it's like the middle of the night. Bit eerie


----------



## 2hats (Oct 16, 2017)

Fastnet lighthouse 10 minutes ago seeing mean wind speed of 85 mph, gusting to 105 mph.

Meanwhile…


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 16, 2017)

Telly sorted now...


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## existentialist (Oct 16, 2017)

Plumdaff said:


> Strange yellow skies here in Cardiff, on the very edge of the warning area. I think either the four horseman are approaching or it'll get quite blowy in a bit.


Clear blue skies here in Pembrokeshire, but a very consistent and not-gusty strong wind blowing.


----------



## elbows (Oct 16, 2017)

A site I use for recent wind observation data:

Wind Map - Britain  Observations

There was more rain overnight/this morning here in the middle of the midlands than expected. Still overcast here now with a slight breeze.


----------



## Teaboy (Oct 16, 2017)

Beautiful clear day here in London.  Bit of a gentle breeze picking up which should be quite pleasant as we're expecting early 20's here today.  I'll probably have lunch outside again.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 16, 2017)

2hats said:


> Fastnet lighthouse 10 minutes ago seeing mean wind speed of 85 mph, gusting to 105 mph.
> 
> Meanwhile…




Lol...


----------



## weepiper (Oct 16, 2017)

Really weird dark yellowy sky in Edinburgh


----------



## xenon (Oct 16, 2017)

Few gusts in Bristol but mild.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## butchersapron (Oct 16, 2017)

xenon said:


> Few gusts in Bristol but mild.


It does look like the entire sky has rusted overnight though.


----------



## elbows (Oct 16, 2017)

Oh yes we have the mellow yellow sky here in the midlands too.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 16, 2017)

Warning here that the situation will become critical by lunchtime....















All Spar shops have run out of chicken rolls.....


----------



## xenon (Oct 16, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> It does look like the entire sky has rusted overnight though.



Reckon I'll stay in. (don't work on Monday.)


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 16, 2017)

I'm off for a bit....got to charge the phone..the battery is going fast what with all the twitter meme searches and posting here...

It's due to get very bad here in about an hour...fingers crossed.


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 16, 2017)

Amazing bright orange sun..doesn't photograph but it's stunning.


----------



## 2hats (Oct 16, 2017)

Cape Clear, most southerly point in Ireland:

Possibly a sting jet forming off the southern coast; winds at Fastnet lighthouse gusting to 119 mph.


----------



## elbows (Oct 16, 2017)

Ooh @ sting jet. There was some talk from people who understand this stuff over the weekend of the possibility of a sting jet forming so I'm not shocked but its certainly of concern!


----------



## kebabking (Oct 16, 2017)

Yellow-grey sky (feels like I've got shit sunglasses on...) in Gloucester, a bit breezy and still sweaty. Someone with greater wit than I has reported that the duvets and rucksacks have been taken off the line...

I am, apparently, an idiot.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 16, 2017)

I've been watching its progress on this map

earth :: a global map of wind, weather, and ocean conditions


----------



## cybershot (Oct 16, 2017)

Very weird yellow skies now in Brum also.


----------



## elbows (Oct 16, 2017)

I'm assuming the dodgy sky colour is due to Saharan dust that 2hats warned us about ( #4440 )


----------



## cantsin (Oct 16, 2017)

weird combo of hazy, warm sunshine and howling winds down here in N Devon - sea looks set to go from flat ( as it was this a.m ) to 20FT swell by 6pm, will be going to have a gander


----------



## 2hats (Oct 16, 2017)

sim667 said:


> I've been watching its progress on this map
> 
> earth :: a global map of wind, weather, and ocean conditions


Again, and for the final time, that’s a *forecast*, *not observations*. It’s the output of a numerical weather forecasting model (GFS) that was run hours previously and initialised with measurements of the same age or older. It will differ from reality.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 16, 2017)

Both kids schools are shutting at lunchtime, and the bridges to the island is closing at 3, so an early finish for me! 

Hope the electric stays on so I can watch the new episode of Star Trek


----------



## elbows (Oct 16, 2017)

Dust forecast update:


----------



## elbows (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 16, 2017)

Best of luck to our Irish and Welsh contingents.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 16, 2017)

Outside looks like it's been left in a pub for 60 years.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 16, 2017)

Looking at the satellite maps, we're sitting in a nice 100 mile wide band of clear skies, between the main body of the storm and one of its outlying tendrils. If it weren't for the wind battering the windows, it'd look like a lovely day.

But I've just been out, and it's that proper wall-of-wind thing - not at all gusty, just BLOW. If I'm guessing right, we will catch the cloud and more wind within the next couple of hours.


----------



## elbows (Oct 16, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Outside looks like it's been left in a pub for 60 years.



And then filmed in 1970's orange-brown-o-vision.


----------



## 2hats (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## Artaxerxes (Oct 16, 2017)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> Here's how to track Hurricane Ophelia in real time as it makes its way towards Ireland
> Real time then....
> 
> "Using the Earth.NullSchool website, the storm can be tracked in real time.
> ...



I find Windy a bit friendlier to deal with.

Windy as forecasted


----------



## rekil (Oct 16, 2017)

As in so many other fields, Dundalk leads the way. Kitesurfers ffs.

Emergency services deployed as two kite-surfers stranded in Blackrock


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 16, 2017)

copliker said:


> As in so many other fields, Dundalk leads the way. Kitesurfers ffs.
> 
> Emergency services deployed as two kite-surfers stranded in Blackrock



Morons


----------



## moochedit (Oct 16, 2017)

cybershot said:


> Very weird yellow skies now in Brum also.



wow! just look out the windows here in coventry. sky is yellow here as well. not very windy here though. don't think we are in the path here.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## Tankus (Oct 16, 2017)

The mellow yellow sky in the 'diff has been replaced ....by sunshine ....and a blue sky .the front has passed ..under whelmed  TBH


----------



## elbows (Oct 16, 2017)

moochedit said:


> wow! just look out the windows here in coventry. sky is yellow here as well. not very windy here though. don't think we are in the path here.



Should still get some gusts for hours, starting in an hour or so. Nothing insanely dramatic mind. 

edit - looking out of my window in Nuneaton I'd say the wind has already picked up a bit.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 16, 2017)

One fatality in Waterford...a woman has died after a tree fell on her car..

It is very very windy here now. The wind is swirling around the house...changing direction...the doors are rattling...things blowing around outside...the neighbours trampoline is lifting and shaking...he has reportedly bedded the legs in concrete so I am hoping it stays put. Trees down around here. 
The lights are flickering so I would say that we could be without electricity shortly. 

Hope ye all stay safe.


----------



## moochedit (Oct 16, 2017)

elbows said:


> Should still get some gusts for hours, starting in an hour or so. Nothing insanely dramatic mind.
> 
> edit - looking out of my window in Nuneaton I'd say the wind has already picked up a bit.



yeah. i can hear it now. It is starting to get windy here as well but nothing out of the ordinary (yet).


----------



## rekil (Oct 16, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> Morons


It's particularly stupid because the loss of a rescue chopper crew in March on a mission should've reminded them not to waste the service's time with frivolous callouts.


----------



## 2hats (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 16, 2017)

Tankus said:


> The mellow yellow sky in the 'diff has been replaced ....by sunshine ....and a blue sky .the front has passed ..under whelmed  TBH



It's a glorious warm if blustery day though. Good luck to those further west.


----------



## Fingers (Oct 16, 2017)

Is it moving a lot slower than forecast?


----------



## ferrelhadley (Oct 16, 2017)

Seemingly there is no explanation for these extraordinary events, only Dr Hans Zarkof, formerly of NASA has any explanation......... 

#yellowsky


----------



## elbows (Oct 16, 2017)

Fingers said:


> Is it moving a lot slower than forecast?



Not as far as I know but then I'm not exactly sitting here consuming all the latest data.

May I ask what makes you think that?


----------



## Fingers (Oct 16, 2017)

elbows said:


> Not as far as I know but then I'm not exactly sitting here consuming all the latest data.
> 
> May I ask what makes you think that?



just seems to have not moved much in the last three or four hours.


----------



## Fingers (Oct 16, 2017)

Actually the eye seems to have moved quite a bit further north now I have refreshed the page


----------



## elbows (Oct 16, 2017)

> The Met Office said the "vast majority" of the dust was as a result of forest fires in Iberia, which have sent debris into the air and that has been dragged north by Ophelia.



Red sun 'caused by Hurricane Ophelia'


----------



## 2hats (Oct 16, 2017)

Radar data suggests it is moving NNE, which you can also see on the EUMETSAT imagery (bear in mind the projection of such in most presentations compresses the image with increasing latitude thus reducing _apparent_ northerly motion).


----------



## ferrelhadley (Oct 16, 2017)

Buckle up Dorothy, Cork is going bye bye.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 16, 2017)

ferrelhadley said:


> Buckle up Dorothy, Cork is going bye bye.



Cor, you wouldn't want that landing on your head


----------



## campanula (Oct 16, 2017)

Bloody gorgeous here in the east. Gentle luffing wind - barely enough to rouse the beech leaves.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 16, 2017)

Sun's finally come out here in Stoke. No more yellow sky. Had just one gust so far, otherwise the trees in the distance are just a bit breezy and the leaves are whipping around the streets, but nothing to write home about. I think it's supposed to pick up around tea time here.


----------



## ice-is-forming (Oct 16, 2017)

The weather today...


----------



## elbows (Oct 16, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Sun's finally come out here in Stoke. No more yellow sky. Had just one gust so far, otherwise the trees in the distance are just a bit breezy and the leaves are whipping around the streets, but nothing to write home about. I think it's supposed to pick up around tea time here.



The BBC/met office forecast for Stoke-on-trent actually has peak gust speed at 2pm but the 'fun' continues with somewhat similar intensity till midnight/1am.


----------



## kebabking (Oct 16, 2017)

its a beautiful sunny day (now) in Gloucester, its certainly breezy, but the foul reek of Mordor has been blown away to reveal Autumn in all its glory.

i had a rather good Beef Madras for lunch.


----------



## elbows (Oct 16, 2017)

Quite the low!


----------



## moochedit (Oct 16, 2017)

Can see the red sun now  sky is more grey than yellow now.


----------



## elbows (Oct 16, 2017)

ferrelhadley said:


> Buckle up Dorothy, Cork is going bye bye.




Blimey. Cork City football stadium didn't fare too well either.


----------



## elbows (Oct 16, 2017)

That Douglas community school roof flying off, shot from a very different angle!


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 16, 2017)

elbows said:


> The BBC/met office forecast for Stoke-on-trent actually has peak gust speed at 2pm but the 'fun' continues with somewhat similar intensity till midnight/1am.
> 
> View attachment 117911



Well if this is as bad as it's going to get here it's practically nothing. Now there's beautiful blue sky and gorgeous sun I might go out for a walk.


----------



## gosub (Oct 16, 2017)

weird light


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 16, 2017)

not much of note in kettering except


gosub said:


> weird light


and gusts of wind. I'm hoping the shed roof covering material doesn't get threatened because I only glued and tacked it BACK into place month ago


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 16, 2017)

Trees down all around.  Extreme gusts. Flood warnings for 5pm here....
Loads of roads closed. 
Electricity.... ok so far...but it's out down the road. 
Eating lots . and keeping warm.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 16, 2017)

Back to bright blue skys in Brum. Strong winds due at 4pm, when I leave work!!


----------



## LDC (Oct 16, 2017)

Disappointingly quiet here in Leeds so far. Although there is an ominous yellow tinge to the sky and a foreboding in the quite quiet streets.

I was on the south coast in the 1987 storms and went out at 2am in the middle of them to the sea front for some good views of epic waves, although did narrowly miss getting squashed by a load of falling scaffolding. Was hoping for some similar excitement today.


----------



## Ground Elder (Oct 16, 2017)

Windy here in far west Cornwall, but not much more than usual for a winter storm. Pleased to be able to report that my wheel bin had been blown over. The electricity sub station down the road caught fire this morning, so no electricity for a while


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 16, 2017)

The wind's starting to pick up here in the Isle of man but at the moment it's nothing much different to usual tbh. 

According to the bbc, Ophelia will be hitting 70mph between 5 & 8pm. Quite a few shops down the high street are shutting up early, lots of roads closed, all ferries cancelled (erm...I should hope so!) and we've had various emails and radio warnings to stay indoors tonight. Hopefully it won't amount to much - often weather forecasts here are wrong and over the top. Most people don't seem remotely concerned. Just another day at work.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 16, 2017)

2hats said:


> Fastnet lighthouse 10 minutes ago seeing mean wind speed of 85 mph, gusting to 105 mph.



It looked like this last time I was there


----------



## ferrelhadley (Oct 16, 2017)

Seems Parliament Buildings on Stormont Estate have lost power. 
Topical storm damage?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 16, 2017)

Surrey sky, no filters...


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 16, 2017)

The sun here was _very _dark orange at dinnertime, didn't think to get a piccy


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 16, 2017)

DP


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 16, 2017)

ferrelhadley said:


> Seems Parliament Buildings on Stormont Estate have lost power.
> Topical storm damage?



No one wants to turn the backup generator on incase they're arrested.


----------



## Beermoth (Oct 16, 2017)

The world is going to end at sunset. Thank you for your time.


----------



## cybershot (Oct 16, 2017)

Nine Bob Note said:


> DP



Now?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 16, 2017)

DP=Double Post, or am I missing something smutty?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 16, 2017)

Beermoth said:


> The world is going to end at sunset.



That was about quarter past nine this morning.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 16, 2017)

a sickly jaundice yellow over London now


----------



## Callie (Oct 16, 2017)

Nine Bob Note said:


> DP=Double Post, or am I missing something smutty?


Always


----------



## kebabking (Oct 16, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> a sickly jaundice yellow over London now



So, normal then?


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 16, 2017)

It's sepia tone - ideal for journeying back to the late nineteenth century. But I was expecting everything to be _rose_-tinted?


----------



## 2hats (Oct 16, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> a sickly jaundice yellow over London now


 
NB Redwood may actually be on his home planet and not in London.


----------



## elbows (Oct 16, 2017)

It's not yellow in Nuneaton anymore, I kind of miss it already.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 16, 2017)

They've started repairs to Big Ben bloody quick!


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 16, 2017)

Experiencing an uncharacheristic respite from high winds in Orkney, it's eerily calm!


----------



## ferrelhadley (Oct 16, 2017)

360 000 homes without power. That is a significant portion of the total homes.


----------



## N_igma (Oct 16, 2017)

Just been sent home from work early. Can feel the wind picking up now as Ophelia makes her way here. Hope everyone is safe.


----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 16, 2017)

No much yellowness here at all.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 16, 2017)

Crikey, it's started getting very whistley out there.


----------



## elbows (Oct 16, 2017)

2nd death, this one due to a chainsaw accident, grim.


----------



## Fingers (Oct 16, 2017)

Quite a few planes over the UK have declared an emergency and turned round due to burning smells in the cabin. Biggest was a 747 Gatwick to Orlando. 

Linked to the huge amount of dust in the air for a guess


----------



## 2hats (Oct 16, 2017)

Weather forecast ob from Sevenoaks…
 
To be fair - most likely a mix of Saharan dust and smoke from the Iberian fires. Clearing from the west fairly quickly now.


----------



## A380 (Oct 16, 2017)

I’m  in north Yorkshire . The sky was so orange at lunchtime I thought there was a coloured film in the windows. It’s almost back to normal now but it’s really windy but hot.

End of days obvs.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 16, 2017)

elbows said:


> 2nd death, this one due to a chainsaw accident, grim.



I saw a tweet earlier about a guy who'd gone out to chop down a tree that was holding up some power lines. The guy who tweeted it seemed to suggest it was ongoing, and he thought the bloke was a crazy for doing it. No idea if it's the same person, but it's some high stakes stuff that kind of thing.


----------



## blossie33 (Oct 16, 2017)

Weird, dark sky in SW1 at the moment!!
It's like Armageddon


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 16, 2017)

Bins are down. I repeat: bins are down.

It's a touch gusty from time to time.


----------



## CRI (Oct 16, 2017)

Thought I'd worn my prescription sunglasses by mistake earlier.  I hadn't.  Not overly blowy in South East Scotland, yet.


----------



## ferrelhadley (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## HoratioCuthbert (Oct 16, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Bins are down. I repeat: bins are down.
> 
> It's a touch gusty from time to time.
> 
> View attachment 117926


Sticking a big boulder or brick on the lid will sort that, for up 80 mph tried and tested  

Read the sky went completely black (shit!) in ireland just before it hit and my friend noticed a sudden darkening of the sky up here at 2.30.


----------



## 2hats (Oct 16, 2017)

Winds spreading out eastwards now, pushing into west Wales where gusts of 90mph have been seen at Aberdaron, Mumbles up to 79mph.


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 16, 2017)

Sudden mass panic here. We're all being sent home. My gym has cancelled all classes. I keep saying I'm sure it'll all be fine to everyone. They look at me like the worlds going to end.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 16, 2017)

Tried to take a photo of the Sun as it was so red/orange but the bastard thing went behind the clouds!

Still dark here but the sky is less yellow. 

Saw a plane in the route into Heathrow and wondered if any had been grounded.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 16, 2017)

diamarzipan said:


> Sticking a big boulder or brick on the lid will sort that, for up 80 mph tried and tested
> 
> Read the sky went completely black (shit!) in ireland just before it hit and my friend noticed a sudden darkening of the sky up here at 2.30.



My bin's fine. Tucked against the wall in the yard, completely out of the path of the wind. It's those fools who insist on leaving their bins out on the street all week.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 16, 2017)

Talking to a mutual on twitter who also lives round here. He's trying to tell me I have it all wrong and the storm is heading for us later and we ain't seen nothing yet. I keep supplying him with links to updated forecasts, the BBC, Windy, the Met model, and still we're all wrong apparently.


----------



## 8den (Oct 16, 2017)

my recycling bin has gone flying twice, despite being tucked in the side passage. car battery on it's lid. 

 

I took this at around lunchtime in Rathgar. FFS who's dying al fresco pre hurricane?


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 16, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> My bin's fine. Tucked against the wall in the yard, completely out of the path of the wind. It's those fools who insist on leaving their bins out on the street all week.



turn it sideways so the binlid hinge is in the path of the wind. The ones in my street go over because people leave them so that the wind catches the lid, flips it open and then bin down, cleanevac at my location etc


----------



## 8den (Oct 16, 2017)




----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 16, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> turn it sideways so the binlid hinge is in the path of the wind. The ones in my street go over because people leave them so that the wind catches the lid, flips it open and then bin down, cleanevac at my location etc



No need. My yard is entirely sheltered. The wind is coming from the south at the moment, will be from the south-west later. My house faces south, the bins are behind the house, sheltered by two storeys and a kitchen extension. 

I'm not bloody going out to turn everyone else's bin round


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 16, 2017)

We had this email telling us DO NOT LEAVE YOUR HOME AFTER 5PM. I mentioned to someone at work that emails like that just make me want to leave the house even more. I got looked at like I was MENTAL.


----------



## 2hats (Oct 16, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Talking to a mutual on twitter who also lives round here. He's trying to tell me I have it all wrong and the storm is heading for us later and we ain't seen nothing yet. I keep supplying him with links to updated forecasts, the BBC, Windy, the Met model, and still we're all wrong apparently.


Short range mesoscale model indicates strongest gusts in the Stoke area (I think that’s where you mentioned you are) around 7-9pm this evening.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 16, 2017)

2hats said:


> Winds spreading out eastwards now, pushing into west Wales where gusts of 90mph have been seen at Aberdaron, Mumbles up to 79mph.


Peak in the last hour at Milford is still only 60kt.


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 16, 2017)

Nine Bob Note said:


> They've started repairs to Big Ben bloody quick!


 
Scaffolding on Grenfell nowhere near that far along. No surprises.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 16, 2017)

Ooer, Newgale Beach road closed again due to water and shingle being washed across it, which isn't too unusual. Trees being down on the diversionary route is a bit more problematic, though they've just cleared them now. I wouldn't want to be a tree-clearer in this.


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Oct 16, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> My bin's fine. Tucked against the wall in the yard, completely out of the path of the wind. It's those fools who insist on leaving their bins out on the street all week.



Worrying about bins while a hurricane/tropical storm rolls in is perhaps the most British thing I've seen on these boards.


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 16, 2017)

Pro tip: don't place the used nappy next to an open window when changing. Thankfully my lightning reactions saved the rug from ending up a similar colour to the sky.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 16, 2017)

Roofs off.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 16, 2017)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Worrying about bins while a hurricane/tropical storm rolls in is perhaps the most British thing I've seen on these boards.


We get taught how to do it in school.


----------



## rekil (Oct 16, 2017)

After seeing those roofs come off in Cork I'm a bit worried about dying al fresco if I step outside. At least two trampolines in neighbour gardens. Anything but a comedy trampoline death/injury please.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 16, 2017)

copliker said:


> After seeing those roofs come off in Cork I'm a bit worried about dying al fresco if I step outside. At least two trampolines in neighbour gardens. Anything but a comedy trampoline death/injury please.


you'd get blown over the fence, on to one trampoline and then onto the other


----------



## binka (Oct 16, 2017)

Well that's the last time I play it safe I could have easily gone on my motorbike in this instead I'm on the tram £4.40 and an hour down


----------



## Yuwipi Woman (Oct 16, 2017)

existentialist said:


> We get taught how to do it in school.



Americans would be like "fuck the garbage cans, I'm getting my gun in case of looters."


----------



## Sprocket. (Oct 16, 2017)

Yuwipi Woman said:


> Worrying about bins while a hurricane/tropical storm rolls in is perhaps the most British thing I've seen on these boards.



I can understand it up here in Yorkshire. Replacement bins cost £40 each!


----------



## krtek a houby (Oct 16, 2017)

8den said:


> I took this at around lunchtime in Rathgar. FFS who's dying al fresco pre hurricane?



No dying, I hope. Even if it is Rathgar.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 16, 2017)

Weirdly, it was pretty sunny and calm heading home today, but within ten minutes of getting home the wind is up and gusting quite strongly.  I'm hoping it takes out the overhead power lines so the trains don't run tomorrow.  I've not got any bins to worry about Yuwipi Woman so I'll have to think of something else to occupy my time.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 16, 2017)

191km per hour was the highest value hit today over here....still not over. 
Electricity gone...so.....

Tea tonight... will be.......


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 16, 2017)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> 191km per hour was the highest value hit today over here....still not over.
> Electricity gone...so.....
> 
> Tea tonight... will be.......
> View attachment 117935



Will that actually cook them through?   

Reminds me of the Food Standards Agency advert about undercooked bbq sausages.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 16, 2017)

Number 3 and number 11 still haven't picked up their bins. Thankfully, no other bins have joined them in their graceful repose.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 16, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Number 3 and number 11 still haven't picked up their bins.



Bingate.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 16, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Will that actually cook them through?
> 
> Reminds me of the Food Standards Agency advert about undercooked bbq sausages.



I've no idea.......I was kidding 

I had a salad...chips...and some soda bread.
Electricity went off about half an hour ago...just after tea...and juat.as the winds were dying down.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 16, 2017)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> I've no idea.......I was kidding
> 
> I had a salad...and some soda bread.
> Electricity went off about half an hour ago....as the winds were dying down.



You can always break up some furniture to use as kindling.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 16, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> You can always break up some furniture to use as kindling.



True...
I've got a gas cooker and it's great...so I don't have to rely on leccy.

It's not a bit cold...so that's good.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 16, 2017)

Surf's up in Brittany


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 16, 2017)

8den said:


> View attachment 117929
> . FFS who's dying al fresco pre hurricane?



The bins....obvs...


----------



## Siouxsie (Oct 16, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Number 3 and number 11 still haven't picked up their bins. Thankfully, no other bins have joined them in their graceful repose.


You need to put an anonymous note through the door, some people are so irresponsible 
Better still, tape the notes to a passing trampoline and point it in the path of their windows ..that'll teach 'em.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 16, 2017)

All this talk of trampolines. I've never seen a trampoline apart from at school. Who has trampolines? I had a space hopper as a kid. And a pogo ball. Do they count?


----------



## rekil (Oct 16, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> you'd get blown over the fence, on to one trampoline and then onto the other


A fitting end for a life of blasphemy smirks the priest.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 16, 2017)

There's a rogue recycling box lid blowing around somewhere. I can hear it but I can't see it. It's not mine.


----------



## planetgeli (Oct 16, 2017)

The best thing about this storm was walking out the front door at 7.30am to really odd coloured skies and a totally incongruous summer heat.

The second best thing was the red sun.

The rest has been a bit meh. Storm in a teacup. Overblown. Pick yer cliche.

Was expecting better/worse. But then I slept through the Oct 1987 hurricane so I’m no expert.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 16, 2017)

The wind has calmed down now.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 16, 2017)

I might have to pull my windows to if this keeps up.


----------



## LiamO (Oct 16, 2017)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> 191km per hour was the highest value hit today over here....still not over.



Touched lucky with the tide being out almost fully when the storm arrived


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 16, 2017)

Number 3 has just picked his bin up. Number 11 is still playing fast and loose.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 16, 2017)

LiamO said:


> Touched lucky with the tide being out almost fully when the storm arrived



Definitely.
And there hasnt been lashings of rain....yet....either.
The fact the storm shifted west this morning really turned this event from potentially catastrophic to very bad...but bad as it has been, there's no doubt that it could have been a lot worse.


----------



## LiamO (Oct 16, 2017)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> Definitely.
> And there hasnt been lashings of rain....yet....either.
> The fact the storm shifted west this morning really turned this event from potentially catastrophic to very bad...but bad as it has been, there's no doubt that it could have been a lot worse.



Yup. And the fact that the roads were basically empty cos of all the early warnings and the school/shop/workplace closures definitely kept the death and carnage to a minimum.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 16, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> Number 3 has just picked his bin up. Number 11 is still playing fast and loose.



I could hear some stuff crashing down the street earlier when it was windier - bet it was some slatternly neighbours displaying unacceptable bin-negligence.


----------



## Tankus (Oct 16, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> All this talk of trampolines. I've never seen a trampoline apart from at school. Who has trampolines? I had a space hopper as a kid. And a pogo ball. Do they count?


My next door neighbour has one  ......

but don't worry ....I have it under surveillance   .just in case


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 16, 2017)

Yuwipi Woman - you should write a blog about the obsessions Brits have about bins and trampolines in the face of impending doom.


----------



## mx wcfc (Oct 16, 2017)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> True...
> I've got a gas cooker and it's great...so I don't have to rely on leccy.
> 
> It's not a bit cold...so that's good.


Delighted to hear things are well bubbles.  Trust other Utbs are ok.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 16, 2017)

There's been a proper bluster the past half hour (you were right, 2hats). Still got my windows open, though. Might close the bedroom window to a touch, since it's got no catch and can swing open. Mind, the wind is blowing directly at it, so it'll probably just blow it to itself.


----------



## Tankus (Oct 16, 2017)

sundown near my gaff  about an hour or two ago  ....a bit meh... Ive seen a lot "more drama "



Ophelia  at font y gary by Marcus Tankus, on Flickr




font y gary looking east ophelia by Marcus Tankus, on Flickr


----------



## 2hats (Oct 16, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> There's been a proper bluster the past half hour (you were right, 2hats).


The mesoscale model was right.


----------



## elbows (Oct 16, 2017)

2hats said:


> The mesoscale model was right.



I do wonder about the BBC/met office models & forecasts sometimes - I subscribe to all the netweather stuff too and when I compare forecasts & model runs for the immediate 0-24 hrs for my particular location, its not that unusual for me to find notable differences. Sometimes it turns out the met office were factoring in some clever analysis on top of what the model said and were bang on, other times it just seemed like even I could guess in advance that they were going to be a little off the mark.

I wonder when it will be like when the BBC switch to the new weather provider, I have forgotten when that is due to happen.

I suppose when I think about it more none of this is surprising really because of the biggest thing I eventually learnt when I started paying attention to weather in terms of the various available computer model runs and some terminology. Which was that the various models, data, theory & analysis are very impressive these days, but I would never ever want the job of confidently predicting what the weather will be like at a very specific time and place. The weather is very personal to us all and when something doesn't happen right before our very eyes it can feel like a non-event. I had to stop looking at weather forums during favourite events of mine like thunderstorms and snow, because too many people were moaning too much about their location missing out on the fun again, with some taking it rather personally lol. Heck even nowcasting isn't always so easy, the number of times I've been looking at the high res rain radar thats updated every 5 minutes (with up to 10 minutes of lag), and still struggled to predict exact rain start or end timing for a very specific location is quite large. Depends on the type of weather system though, obviously some stuff is pretty easy to nearest & nowcast and even forecast in a pretty impressive way.


----------



## mauvais (Oct 16, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> All this talk of trampolines. I've never seen a trampoline apart from at school. Who has trampolines? I had a space hopper as a kid. And a pogo ball. Do they count?


The working class. Like err chiminaes or duckhouses.

Also if your house backs onto a railway line, it's mandatory to have one.


----------



## 8den (Oct 16, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> All this talk of trampolines. I've never seen a trampoline apart from at school. Who has trampolines? I had a space hopper as a kid. And a pogo ball. Do they count?


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 16, 2017)

8den said:


> View attachment 117946



Please reply to her and tell her it is a legal obligation to own at least one trampoline. It's in the constitution.


----------



## mx wcfc (Oct 16, 2017)

mauvais said:


> The working class. Like err chiminaes or duckhouses.
> 
> Also if your house backs onto a railway line, it's mandatory to have one.


Oi.  My house does not back onto a railway line but we had a trampoline when little miss mx was littler  everyone round here used to have one when their kids were littler.  We could see them from our loft conversion.


----------



## Tankus (Oct 16, 2017)

farmerbarleymow said:


> Please reply to her and tell her it is a legal obligation to own at least one trampoline. It's in the constitution.



Need them for working out wind velocity in suburbia


----------



## elbows (Oct 16, 2017)

Alternative explanation: US had 'Duck and Cover', Ireland has 'Bounce For Your Lives!'.


----------



## elbows (Oct 16, 2017)

Someone I actually knew at work was on the local telly news when Nuneaton had a tornado ten years ago, and I believe a trampoline was involved, but I was away at the time and never got to see the clip - robbed!


----------



## mx wcfc (Oct 16, 2017)

Take it that means you are OK Bubbles, - good to hear - trust other Urbs in Ireland are OK too.  I mean, if someone still has internet access, what could possibly be wrong?


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 16, 2017)

mx wcfc said:


> Take it that means you are OK Bubbles, - good to hear - trust other Urbs in Ireland are OK too.  I mean, if someone still has internet access, what could possibly be wrong?



I have no electricity...no light...but I have mobile wifi ....and chocolate


----------



## Vintage Paw (Oct 16, 2017)

mauvais said:


> The working class. Like err chiminaes or duckhouses.
> 
> Also if your house backs onto a railway line, it's mandatory to have one.



My cousins grew up in a house that backed onto a train line. They didn't have a trampoline. 

My back garden didn't back onto the train tracks, but the railway sidings were down a little gravel path in the front of our house. Still didn't have a trampoline. 

I had one of them flimsy swings that would fall over if you swung too high. And swing ball. I had a swing ball set. But no trampoline.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 16, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> My cousins grew up in a house that backed onto a train line. They didn't have a trampoline.
> 
> My back garden didn't back onto the train tracks, but the railway sidings were down a little gravel path in the front of our house. Still didn't have a trampoline.
> 
> I had one of them flimsy swings that would fall over if you swung too high. And swing ball. I had a swing ball set. But no trampoline.



They're a recent enough thing...becoming popular over the last10 to 12 years.
The neighbour has one and it gets used by his son every day. His head appears 
over the wall and he looks into the kitchen and smiles and waves if I'm there.




He's 24.....


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 16, 2017)

We had the red sun around lunchtime, and the red/orange/sepia light ... then showers, then sunshine and then mild and calm.
For the past few (five) hours it has been blowing a right hoolie and raining. Hope the local trees are still the right way up by the time I get up in the morning !
Keep safe, everybody !


----------



## mauvais (Oct 16, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> My cousins grew up in a house that backed onto a train line. They didn't have a trampoline.
> 
> My back garden didn't back onto the train tracks, but the railway sidings were down a little gravel path in the front of our house. Still didn't have a trampoline.
> 
> I had one of them flimsy swings that would fall over if you swung too high. And swing ball. I had a swing ball set. But no trampoline.


Don't tell Network Rail, you'll have to install backdated trampolines.

I'm not joking btw - look at your local railway line on Google Earth. I think they put them there to ward off rail disasters.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 16, 2017)

Got hit by a flying wine bottle earlier because idiots left their wheelie bins out in the street


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 16, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> All this talk of trampolines. I've never seen a trampoline apart from at school. Who has trampolines? I had a space hopper as a kid. And a pogo ball. Do they count?



They're pretty ubiquitous out in the suburbs. Big ones with netting round them to stop the kiddiewinks falling off.


----------



## LiamO (Oct 16, 2017)

In our little estate, every single house with kids has one. 

Our kids spend hours on theirs and even if they are not bouncing on it they are sitting on it (with dry arses) rather than the grass (with wet ones).


----------



## petee (Oct 16, 2017)

sim667 said:


> I've been watching its progress on this map
> 
> earth :: a global map of wind, weather, and ocean conditions



that's great, i now have it bookmarked.


----------



## 2hats (Oct 16, 2017)

elbows said:


> Sometimes it turns out the met office were factoring in some clever analysis on top of what the model said and were bang on, other times it just seemed like even I could guess in advance that they were going to be a little off the mark.


Forecasting has always been part science, part art.


> I wonder when it will be like when the BBC switch to the new weather provider, I have forgotten when that is due to happen.


Meteogroup were supposed to take over in spring. Then that got pushed to autumn, some time. Still no sign of a switch so clearly something is holding it up.


> Heck even nowcasting isn't always so easy, the number of times I've been looking at the high res rain radar thats updated every 5 minutes (with up to 10 minutes of lag), and still struggled to predict exact rain start or end timing for a very specific location is quite large. Depends on the type of weather system though, obviously some stuff is pretty easy to nearest & nowcast and even forecast in a pretty impressive way.


The model physics improves rapidly. Plus better quality, more extensive data to initialise. More runs at higher resolution as compute power improves (ensembles). Increasingly pulls in the smaller scale fluctuations. The errors tend to be ones of timing which equates to geographical error since the systems move across the Earth’s surface. Nowcasting from the radar you have to bear in mind that the snapshot isn’t instantaneous but acquired over a couple of minutes and at multiple elevations which have to be blended into a representation of precipitation in the locality before further processing into the national composite (elimination of anaprop, radar errors, loss of signal due to heavy rainfall, ghost returns, calibration with rain gauges). Sometimes the cleaning unfortunately removes actual precipitation. Sometimes that precipitation is at altitude and evaporates before reaching the surface. Sometimes the false returns are missed. Then, of course, the rain fronts are moving and the rain cell resolution varies from 1-2-5km with distance from the radar facility (and consequently so does error).


----------



## elbows (Oct 17, 2017)

2hats said:


> Meteogroup were supposed to take over in spring. Then that got pushed to autumn, some time. Still no sign of a switch so clearly something is holding it up.



Looks like it was delayed again till next spring!


Hi! We will continue to supply weather services to the BBC under a new contract for a period of up to six months (until 31 March 2018 1/2.

— Met Office (@metoffice) October 6, 2017

2/2 at which time we expect Meteogroup to take over. Pls refer any further questions to the BBC, for comment/response. Many thanks ^Angie

— Met Office (@metoffice) October 6, 2017


----------



## albionism (Oct 17, 2017)

mauvais said:


> Don't tell Network Rail, you'll have to install backdated trampolines.
> 
> I'm not joking btw - look at your local railway line on Google Earth. I think they put them there to ward off rail disasters.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 17, 2017)

Tree down near Lockerbie. Apparently went thru virgin train window (unverified) so we* are sat here  not moving while they decide what to do.


*passengers on Caledonian sleeper.


----------



## quimcunx (Oct 17, 2017)

Update. In juries inn Edinburgh with the sleeper train refugees. Luckily the storm is manifesting as unseasonably warm temps for being kicked off a train at 0348. Could have been pissing down and 5 degrees. 

As it is it was 12 degrees at 2230 driving to the station and still very mild. No wind worth mentioning.


----------



## Lorca (Oct 17, 2017)

Its the Apocalypse - Twister spotted in London yesterday


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 17, 2017)

For a wind storm that was supposed to calm down some after midnight, it is still blowing the hoolie it was last night.
My local recording station - reported hourly - has had steady mph of around 35 overnight (low at 0100 of 28mph) currently 37 mph, with peak gust of 57mph at 0300) and current peak gust of 55mph.
It has rained overnight ... but the flow gauge on the river is actually declining from the peaks during the past week and over the weekend.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 17, 2017)

StoneRoad said:


> For a wind storm that was supposed to calm down some after midnight, it is still blowing the hoolie it was last night.
> My local recording station - reported hourly - has had steady mph of around 35 overnight (low at 0100 of 28mph) currently 37 mph, with peak gust of 57mph at 0300) and current peak gust of 55mph.
> It has rained overnight ... but the flow gauge on the river is actually declining from the peaks during the past week and over the weekend.



It *has* calmed down...relative to what we had barrelling through Ireland yesterday..
We had 110km to 191km per hour....80km would have been relatively calm in comparison.

This morning here is bright, warm and not a puff of wind. Slept well and ready to go out and assess the mess that is the garden and road. Had a quick look at the roof yesterday and didnt spot any missing tiles...hope I'm right.

Hope everyone over there stays safe....and that Ophelia moves away quickly...


----------



## Hellsbells (Oct 17, 2017)

Apparently winds got up to 90mph here last night. Part of the roof blew off one of the hotels down the Promenade   Still pretty gusty this morning. Hope it dies down later as I need to get somewhere on my bike


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 17, 2017)

I have to say....the authorities here were extremely informative.
Even president Michael D came on telly asking all of the population to stay indoors yesterday.

The emergency groups worked well together and there were updates on tv and radio all day...when Darwin hit a few years ago we didnt have this amount of direction and organisation.

The army was out ....people were told to go home and stay indoors...peoole walking the prom in Galway even when the wind was not strong, were told to go home and stay indoors til it was safe... The government and all security services took on all responsibility for everyone's safety for 24 hrs......unprecedented action as far as I can see.


----------



## Tankus (Oct 17, 2017)

it came ......it went.....and all I saw was yellow......

I feel a tune coming on ....!


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 17, 2017)

Tankus said:


> it came ......it went.....and all I saw was yellow......
> 
> I feel a tune coming on ....!



.....You've been beaten to it...


----------



## Tankus (Oct 17, 2017)

heh   .....quite.....topical vid ....eh?....wetter than I got on the beach.....

did anyone have a fine sand deposit on thier cars this morning  ?	  almost like talc....


----------



## cybershot (Oct 17, 2017)

Yup. My car is filthy


----------



## 2hats (Oct 17, 2017)

*Coughs* (not due to dust, or attempting a party conference speech).


----------



## MrSki (Oct 17, 2017)




----------



## elbows (Oct 17, 2017)

MrSki said:


>



And that wasn't even the wind, the bin was trampolining! Whee what fun!


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 18, 2017)

Here comes Brian :-


----------



## 2hats (Oct 18, 2017)

Recent runs of GFS/ECM have that weakening as it approaches the W/SW fringes of the UK/Ireland though it is still going to be windy particularly along coasts of Cornwall, SW Wales, the Channel. More wind for SW Ireland too. Plenty of rain Thursday night till Tuesday when a high building over much of continental Europe might start to deflect some of the incoming Atlantic storms (though with decreasing influence as one moves away from the SE to the W/NW).


----------



## 2hats (Oct 18, 2017)

MrSki said:


>


It’s wheelie bin that bad?


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 18, 2017)

gentlegreen said:


> Here comes Brian :-
> 
> View attachment 118035



Ah for cryin' out loud....


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 18, 2017)

gentlegreen said:


> Here comes Brian :-
> 
> View attachment 118035



Binmageddon round two.


----------



## Tankus (Oct 18, 2017)

Hes not a bomb, hes just a very naughty cyclone.....


----------



## Lancman (Oct 18, 2017)

Tankus said:


> Need them for working out wind velocity in suburbia


Do they track the path of the trampoline or the children?


----------



## BoatieBird (Oct 18, 2017)

So how's it looking for our drive from Northants to Porthmadog on Saturday afternoon then?


----------



## 2hats (Oct 18, 2017)

BoatieBird said:


> So how's it looking for our drive from Northants to Porthmadog on Saturday afternoon then?


Wet and windy, though most of the rain will probably be during the night Friday into Saturday. Storm could track a little further to the north of where the Met Office here are plumping for so a chance of wind gusts extending further into central England than shown:


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 19, 2017)

The crab fishermen in the little harbour I keep an eye on in southern Brittany have decamped. I don't think I checked while Ophelia was blowing so it may not just be Brian they're worried about ... I checked and we're into peak crabbing season.


----------



## 2hats (Oct 19, 2017)

ECM and GFS now in good agreement that the windstorm overnight Friday into Saturday morning will tend to mostly batter W/SW/S Ireland and SW Wales/England (from approx. St. Davids south around the coast to the Lizard). Up to 70-75 mph gusts around SW Ireland, 55-65 mph gusts in those other areas. High winds in the Channel associated with that event too.

Brief minor windstorm in the Channel and off SW Wales running up towards the Irish Sea this evening/overnight as well.

Last week of October tending to look more settled on the models (at the moment).


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 19, 2017)

The tide's on its way in and it's getting a bit choppy - winds 40MPH - plus - from the South - with that harbour arm on the right giving protection from WSW.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 19, 2017)

Oh yes, I can see why they've moved their boats now ...


----------



## extra dry (Oct 19, 2017)

gentlegreen said:


> Oh yes, I can see why they've moved their boats now ...
> 
> View attachment 118208


The fisher folk know a good time to get out of dodge.


----------



## 2hats (Oct 19, 2017)

Windstorm now officially named…


----------



## Badgers (Oct 19, 2017)

Brian sounds terrifying


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 19, 2017)

Badgers said:


> Brian sounds terrifying



Have a look at the rest of the family...


----------



## 2hats (Oct 19, 2017)

Whatever you do don’t fuck with Asterisk. He’s got incredible strength and a lot of indomitable friends behind him.

e2a: Supporting evidence: Kamp, M.A., Slotty, P., Sarikaya-Seiwert, S. et al. Acta Neurochir (2011) 153: 1351. doi:10.1007/s00701-011-0993-6


----------



## NoXion (Oct 19, 2017)

So there will never be a Storm Quentin?


----------



## 2hats (Oct 19, 2017)

Latest GFS runs downgrading Brian a little though still a fair bit of wind in the Bristol Channel and across adjacent coasts. It has still been powering along out at sea and even developed signs of a sting jet but now looking like it will have peaked before it reaches land.


----------



## cantsin (Oct 20, 2017)

we've  got spring ( ie : big ) tides tmmrw,  70mph winds, 26ft swell predicted up here ( N Devon ) - not sure I remember swell forecast of that size...7.30am is high tide / peak swell.Sounds sketchy on paper.


----------



## Voley (Oct 21, 2017)

Brian's got the football cancelled here in Penzance today. And he's trying to rip my roof off.

Brian can fuck off.


----------



## Libertad (Oct 21, 2017)

Voley said:


> Brian's got the football cancelled here in Penzance today. And he's trying to rip my roof off.
> 
> Brian can fuck off.



Good day to go and see Bladerunner again?


----------



## Voley (Oct 21, 2017)

Libertad said:


> Good day to go and see Bladerunner again?


Yeah I could do with another good kip.


----------



## Libertad (Oct 21, 2017)

Voley said:


> Yeah I could do with another good kip.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 21, 2017)

Flooding here this morning... Bright and relatively calm at the moment but expecting strong winds later.
All my garden pots were disturbed and tossed about...


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 21, 2017)

NoXion said:


> So there will never be a Storm Quentin?


And why not an Ursula ?


----------



## planetgeli (Oct 21, 2017)

Someone at school the other day noted that storm Ophelia (run them together) sounded like a morbid obsession with wind.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2017)

Bit breezy in Hertfordshire now but no trampolines taking off


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 21, 2017)

Badgers said:


> Bit breezy in Hertfordshire now but no trampolines taking off


that's the beans, surely


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 21, 2017)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> Have a look at the rest of the family...


what's the names if we run through the alphabet again?


----------



## elbows (Oct 21, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> what's the names if we run through the alphabet again?



Not sure, its not that likely to happen.

eg last storm season they got as far as E and in 2015/16 got to K.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Oct 21, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> what's the names if we run through the alphabet again?


Revealed: This year's winter storm names, did yours make the list? - Independent.ie

This is the met eiteann list.

As far as I know the storm list changes year to year. 

Hurricane lists are on s 6 year rotation of names.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2017)




----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 21, 2017)

Bit windy out today in Manchester.


----------



## gentlegreen (Oct 22, 2017)

The one boat left in Pors Poulhan harbour came through unscathed.


----------



## extra dry (Oct 22, 2017)

gentlegreen said:


> The one boat left in Pors Poulhan harbour came through unscathed.
> 
> View attachment 118458


What's going on in the bottom right, looks like someone dropped £50.


----------



## Voley (Oct 22, 2017)

Just been for a walk on the beach at Sennen. Atlantic's still fairly wild. The red flags were only up for a bit of the beach though. A few surfers in nonetheless.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 4, 2017)

> Temperatures will nosedive during the second half of November as a “displaced Polar vortex” spills freezing air across the country.
> 
> Swathes of the UK could see the first significant snowfall of the season heralding what’s tipped to be the worst winter for five years.
> 
> ...


----------



## elbows (Nov 4, 2017)

My favourite Express weather lunacy of very recent times, and there are plenty to choose from, is this from October 23rd where they up the ante with one of the silliest seasonal predictions I've seen.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Nov 4, 2017)

We had hailstones here today....very suddenly too.....skidded on them.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 4, 2017)

I have to say the "RADIATION (!!!!!!) fog" was pretty lack-lustre.
I didn't need to break out my bike's fog light.


----------



## 2hats (Nov 5, 2017)

elbows said:


> Looks like it was delayed again till next spring!


Guardian article appears to confirm this.


> MeteoGroup was due to replace the Met Office last spring but its new system is months behind schedule and unlikely to be ready until next year.
> 
> This has forced the BBC to sign a new contract with the Met Office until March 2018, despite having publicly ditched the company.
> 
> ...


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 16, 2017)

Don't know where to start with today's Express hyperbole ...


----------



## NoXion (Nov 16, 2017)

The Express is a minor wonder. Who knew that a publication can be kept going merely by stoking up the fears of right-wing pensioners?


----------



## 2hats (Nov 16, 2017)

Storm Numa/Eurydice looking like (according to models) it will strengthen into a rare ‘Medicane’ as the weekend approaches, battering southern Italy and then Macedonia/Greece and Turkey. The core is currently projected to warm and the classic eye will probably develop (though it won’t technically be a tropical cyclone - sub-tropical instead). Unlike Atlantic windstorms/extra-tropical hurricanes this one is dawdling, taking its time, which is resulting in a lot of localised flooding as well as very high winds. It’s already caused quite a bit of havoc in Italy, Malta, Greece and adjacent areas.





Slightly overdramatic Italian forecast graphic:


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 16, 2017)

gentlegreen said:


> Don't know where to start with today's Express hyperbole ...
> 
> View attachment 120620



Big storms and false widow spiders in one story, that's double points in daily express bingo. All we need now is Diana, some faceless Brussels bureaucrats and a horde or three of Romanian welfare mothers come to wage WAR ON CHRISTMAS.


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 17, 2017)

someone on there is having a laff ..

UK weather: Snow set to fall in Scottish mountains as AUBERGINES cause travel chaos


----------



## gentlegreen (Nov 17, 2017)

2hats said:


> Storm Numa/Eurydice looking like (according to models) it will strengthen into a rare ‘Medicane’ as the weekend approaches, battering southern Italy and then Macedonia/Greece and Turkey. The core is currently projected to warm and the classic eye will probably develop (though it won’t technically be a tropical cyclone - sub-tropical instead). Unlike Atlantic windstorms/extra-tropical hurricanes this one is dawdling, taking its time, which is resulting in a lot of localised flooding as well as very high winds. It’s already caused quite a bit of havoc in Italy, Malta, Greece and adjacent areas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Mediterranean hurricane heading for Italy could trigger earthquake and set off Vesuvius


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 20, 2017)

2hats - any news on the development of storm Dylan that the gutter press are banging on about?


----------



## Slo-mo (Dec 20, 2017)

Mr.Bishie said:


> 2hats - any news on the development of storm Dylan that the gutter press are banging on about?


The answer, my friend, is blowing in the wind......

I'll get me coat......


----------



## 2hats (Dec 23, 2017)

Mr.Bishie said:


> 2hats - any news on the development of storm Dylan that the gutter press are banging on about?


Sorry, am a long way off from there right now.

Looking at the models, bit windy along the south coast and in the North Sea late xmas day into boxing day. Generally unsettled between xmas and NY. Not much else jumps out at me but I haven't studied the charts extensively.


----------



## Tankus (Jan 3, 2018)

My house is rattling tonight...keeping me awake


----------



## Ptolemy (Jan 3, 2018)

Tankus said:


> My house is rattling tonight...keeping me awake



Same, which is annoying as I only got 3 hours sleep last night...


----------



## Siouxsie (Jan 3, 2018)

My windows are rattling  
Eleanor isn't being a lady tonight


----------



## wiskey (Jan 3, 2018)

Just drove from Bristol to London. Just before I left Bristol at 10 it power showered and there were waterfalls coming down the hill at the back of the BRI and the bear pit was flooded. The motorway had loads of spray and lakes but fortunately not much traffic ... And then suddenly it was clear and the moon was amazing, everything looked so beautiful (and by chance there was a programme on the radio about the moon which was interesting)... Coming across past Swindon the wind was blowing the van quite dramatically 

This is apparently Eleanor.


----------



## cybershot (Jan 3, 2018)

This is really loud! Glad I got the remainder of trees fell that went in Doris because I think they’d be down by now! 

Another 16 hours of this!! 

May as well give up on sleep now.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 3, 2018)

It was getting windy yesterday afternoon along with heavier rain but it seems quiet now. 

eta - looked out of the window and although I can't see any wind going on the flag on a building site opposite is a bit flappy.


----------



## bimble (Jan 3, 2018)

Lovely morning for a driving test.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 3, 2018)

Good luck bimble


----------



## bimble (Jan 3, 2018)

I wonder if it's maybe going to be cancelled ? probably not but just read in guardian..:
“Torrential rain and gale-force winds are a recipe for driving disaster,” he said.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Jan 3, 2018)

Good luck bimble


----------



## crossthebreeze (Jan 3, 2018)

Good luck bimble!


----------



## cybershot (Jan 3, 2018)

bimble said:


> I wonder if it's maybe going to be cancelled ? probably not but just read in guardian..:
> “Torrential rain and gale-force winds are a recipe for driving disaster,” he said.



As odd as it sounds it’s probably a good thing. Other drivers ‘should’ be more cautious for a change and slow moving traffic on a test actually goes to your advantage. The more time stuck in traffic the less chance of building up minors. Rush hour is an excellent time to take a driving test!!

Good luck.


----------



## bimble (Jan 3, 2018)

Thank you folks.


----------



## wiskey (Jan 3, 2018)

Good luck x


----------



## Maharani (Jan 3, 2018)

Good luck with your test bimble. Hopefully it’s less breezy than it was last night. Eleanor kept me up...


----------



## bimble (Jan 3, 2018)

Me too, Windows rattling and all the wheeley bins dancing in the street. Sun coming out now though. Trying to breathe and stay calm but it’s hard!


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 3, 2018)

Good luck bimble hope it calms down for you!


----------



## kebabking (Jan 3, 2018)

Good luck bimble


----------



## Maharani (Jan 3, 2018)

Doesn’t seem too bad out this morning


----------



## cybershot (Jan 3, 2018)

It's actually really refreshing to be outside! Not cold, nice and cool.

Although I am bunged up with flu so probably getting a different reaction to most, but it's the freshest I've felt for days for just standing outside for a bit.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 3, 2018)

bimble said:


> Lovely morning for a driving test.



Good luck  Not too windy here now so hope it's calmed down where you are.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Jan 3, 2018)

Thunder and lightning, heavy rain and extreme gusts all night.
Was not prepared for this one at all...full recycling bin upended and I can't find most of the contents 
Flooding in a few places locally...along by the river and the docks. 
Thankfully it has calmed down now.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 3, 2018)

bimble said:


> Lovely morning for a driving test.



God speed and all that


----------



## bimble (Jan 3, 2018)

Failed again can’t blame the weather it was one single stupid fault rest was all good.


----------



## planetgeli (Jan 3, 2018)

Ah sorry to hear that bimble. You’ll get there, you know it. Hugs an’all that.


----------



## Hellsbells (Jan 3, 2018)

Frustrating but at least you know you're nearly there.


----------



## BoatieBird (Jan 3, 2018)

Better luck next time bimble


----------



## bimble (Jan 3, 2018)

Thank you everyone for your kind messages. Didn’t mean to turn this into another learning to drive thread. It’s really frustrating but yeah, maybe it’ll be third time lucky.


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Jan 3, 2018)

bimble said:


> Thank you everyone for your kind messages. Didn’t mean to turn this into another learning to drive thread. It’s really frustrating but yeah, maybe it’ll be third time lucky.



Stay positive ..


----------



## bimble (Jan 3, 2018)

bubblesmcgrath said:


> Stay positive ..


Can i be grumpy just for today though?


----------



## elbows (Jan 3, 2018)

A small bonus streak of lightning strikes across the midlands provided me a nice but very brief and unexpected show at about 1.30am.


----------



## kebabking (Jan 3, 2018)

bimble said:


> Can i be grumpy just for today though?



Oh yeah, you're allowed a bit of rage for today.

You were closer today than you were last time. That's good, it shows your direction of travel. Anyway, it's far too cold in North Wales at the moment for a soft Lundun thing like yourself to move there, so take the opportunity to build up your reserves with some pies...


----------



## bimble (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 3, 2018)

Fucking weather has knackered my sky dish


----------



## StoneRoad (Jan 3, 2018)

Last night.
t'was a dark and stormy night in Whitehaven ...
local headland max gust was 66 mph overnight, and almost a metre extra onto the midnight high tide gave 9.2m ...
the boat is very well moored to her pontoon but it was still moving about.
When I went out to take some photos at lunchtime it was "interesting"


----------



## teqniq (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Jan 3, 2018)

bimble said:


> Can i be grumpy just for today though?



You can be as grumpy as you want ...


----------



## bubblesmcgrath (Jan 3, 2018)

teqniq said:


>




It was posted on donedeal this morning as "an amphibious mini cooper"...looking for €750.
Sadly, the ad has been removed... listed as sold .... lol


----------



## elbows (Feb 1, 2018)

2hats said:


> Guardian article appears to confirm this.



Looks like the switch has finally happened. I've not checked whether it changed on the telly yet but the bbc weather website is certainly powered by meteogroup now and is quite different.

A little too early for me to form a proper impression, but I like the percentage rain chances.


----------



## 2hats (Feb 1, 2018)

elbows said:


> Looks like the switch has finally happened. I've not checked whether it changed on the telly yet but the bbc weather website is certainly powered by meteogroup now and is quite different.


Seems to be only for some (limited) views of the website.

Within the last hour the TV forecasts were still being produced using Met Office data and the Weatherscape XT graphics (introduced in 2004). Likewise the BBC Weather twitter feed.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 1, 2018)

Snow in London on Tuesday


----------



## 2hats (Feb 1, 2018)

ska invita said:


> Snow in London on Tuesday


GFS tends to agree but only a sprinkle late in the day (much more snow in the offing to the west and north of London). More snow possible on Friday (9th).


----------



## elbows (Feb 1, 2018)

2hats said:


> Seems to be only for some (limited) views of the website.
> 
> Within the last hour the TV forecasts were still being produced using Met Office data and the Weatherscape XT graphics (introduced in 2004). Likewise the BBC Weather twitter feed.



Ah yes, a phased roll-out:



> Like most new digital products these days, we will be phasing the roll-out of the enhanced services to make sure they keep running to the highest standard. Over the next couple of weeks more and more of our audience will be taken to our new site and be given the option to update their BBC Weather app.





> One thing that will be noticeable to everyone is a much more consistent look across all platforms. Graphics you will see on TV in a few weeks' time will also be instantly recognisable on the app and website as well as symbols and animations. As we start to roll out personalisation, these user experience enhancements will become even more apparent.



Change in the Weather


----------



## BlueSquareThing (Feb 2, 2018)

elbows said:


> Ah yes, a phased roll-out:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So, on the app I can nw get an hour by hour forecast for a fortnight's time.   Lot of fucking use that is. 

And they've changed the background to make it harder to read.


----------



## 2hats (Feb 2, 2018)

elbows said:


> Change in the Weather


Comments seem to be running at least 10:1 (or greater) disapproving of the new site (to put it politely).


----------

